#ubuntu-ru 2011-04-11
<go8765> Nor8:  непоказывает http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0411/h_1302476402_8cf83c41af.png
<vladgobelen> рейзер и только рейзер
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: который в ядре или который рейзер4?
<vladgobelen> Оба
<Nor8>  go8765: У меня показывает, но меня гном)))
<go8765> у кого-то пиджин + коробка стоит ?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: рейзер4 кстати уже впринципе почти готов
<[Raiden]> то что в ядре нет неудобно
<Nor8> go8765: У меня стоит)) В модулях посмотри
<XuMuK> [Raiden], он чем хорош - там лишнего мало, если не сказать ащще нету))
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Рейзер хорош, но есть ли 4-ый в инсталяторе Убунту? Тот, который русские доделывают
<XuMuK> я или на центос перейду или на арч, или просто на иксфце, када юнити вместо гномега введут...
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Ну пересобрать не так сложно
<[Raiden]> угу, но я на нем не останусь. Железо позволяет свистелки. кде4\гном3\юнити ...
<XuMuK> ну или на дебьян, ясен пень)
<vladgobelen> Nor8: 4й пока в тестировании
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Вот и я про тоже
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Но сейчас даже третьему нет конкуретнов. А я пробовал 4й - он вообще реактивный
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: не сложно, но после релиза ядра последний патчик появился дней через 10, ожидание зло :)
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Напомни, 3-ий шифрование поддерживает?
<[Raiden]> и лайв ещё надо иметь с поддержкой рейзера4, на всякий случай.
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Не вкурсе, не пользовался. Но зато пробовал шифрование на бтрфс. Использовать это нельзя. Система грузится по 7 минут и затем лаги жуткие
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Вот и я про тоже
<XuMuK> классная штука ZNC))
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Я себе сам такой лайв собрал) Я его даже установить теперь могу на рейзер4))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Шо за ЗНЦ?
<XuMuK> с ней хоть нить разговора не теряешь, када с одного на другой клиент переключаешсо))
<XuMuK> !znc
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='znc'
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: )
<XuMuK> Nor8: типо прокси для ирц или фтпшнега)
<XuMuK> кстати о птичгах...
<XuMuK> мне нада фтпшеэнег настроить на серваке....
<XuMuK[DHD]> ку
<Nor8> XuMuK: С пиджином дружит ZNC?
<go8765> Nor8: дык ты говоришь - что гном у тебя (в модулях смотрел - не нашёл http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0411/h_1302476402_8cf83c41af.png)
<XuMuK> со всем дружит, просто вместо фринода, допустим, коннектишсо на знц, а он уже коннектицо куда пропишешь...
<Nor8> go8765: Вообщем, у меня работает )))
<XuMuK> а можно вапросег: у каго нить, кроме нас с инком, есть аппараты на андроиде?)
<Nor8> Не, мы не так богаты)))
<Nor8> Но я видел в магазине, такие опарраты есть))
<XuMuK> да, лана, богаты)) ет ж не яблоки))
<XuMuK> мой например аппарат всего около половинки стоит))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Пол тыщи евров?)))
<XuMuK> угу))
<Nor8> XuMuK: У нас не у каждого такие зарплаты)) А всю зарплату на телефон выкинуть...
<XuMuK> но мне он с бонусными очками в 240 всстал
<Nor8> XuMuK: Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc  такой хочу, хотя зачем, не знаю))))
<Pante59> у мня Samsung WITU-I900 жду портированного Андройда уже 2.2 на нем запустили но не все допилено
<Nor8> XuMuK: Как раз пол тыщи и стоит))
<XuMuK> Nor8, у меня у соседа VIVAZ, у SE камеры путёвые
<XuMuK> Pante59, я на своём уже 2.3 пускаю))
<[Raiden]> у племмянницы сони виваз, а у мну нокиа на симбе )
<Pante59> ну у вас же не порт а полноценная прошивка?
<[Raiden]> Хотя сча бы купил андройда, если бы сейчас покупал
<XuMuK> Pante59, если ты мне, то у меня cyanogen(mod) C7
<[Raiden]> http://welinux.ru/post/5436/
<Pante59> XuMuK: http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=111750
<XuMuK> [Raiden], и не лоханулсо бы)) я выбирал, чо купить, йафон 4 или мой дизайрег ХД)) в итоге купил, что купил, ибо с ним я  могу делать чо мне в голову брякнет, а на яблочных аппаратах только то, что разрешат Стив&Cº
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Это ты к чему?
<[Raiden]> да без причины. Может кто поголосовать хочет
<Pante59> кстати по теме http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=146398
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Я проголосовал установкой 64-битной)))
<Pante59> както игралса лажа)))))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Вообще пора 128-битную придумать, или даже 256-ти)))
<[Raiden]> ) мб
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Тормозит микрософтовская закулиса развитие софта)))
<Nor8> Не дает развиваться)))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А вообще, 64-битная шустрее ))
<[Raiden]> ага
<_GerarD_> подскажите пожалуйста, из-за чего этот скрипт http://help.corbina.net/internet/install/linux/vpn_prj/vpn.sh выдаёт вот такие ошибки? http://paste.ubuntu.com/592382/
<Pante59> всем удачно покрасноглазить
<XuMuK> заливаю видег на тетрубу, каг я на "гитаре" играю не теле)))
<[Raiden]> _GerarD_: 404
<[Raiden]> gthdsq kbyr
<[Raiden]> 1 линк
<[Raiden]> скрипт думаю ты неверно сохранил
<_GerarD_> а как?
<[Raiden]> мусор какой-то у тебя, котоый баш нихрена не может выполнить
<_GerarD_> зайди на страницу
<[Raiden]> выложи покажи
<_GerarD_> как там можно что то не так сделать?
<_GerarD_> подскажите пожалуйста, из-за чего этот скриптhttp://help.corbina.net/internet/install/linux/vpn_prj/vpn.shвыдаёт вот такие ошибки? http://paste.ubuntu.com/592382/
<_GerarD_> подскажите пожалуйста, из-за чего этот скриптhttp://help.corbina.net/internet/install/linux/vpn_prj/vpn.sh выдаёт вот такие ошибки? http://paste.ubuntu.com/592382/
<[Raiden]> 404
<_GerarD_> что значит 404
<_GerarD_> ???
<[Raiden]> Страница не найдена
<_GerarD_> я как бы читать могу
<_GerarD_> а с чем это связано?
<[Raiden]> может с тем что ты их абонент
<_GerarD_> тупо с браузера могу скачать этот dtd файл
<[Raiden]> ну тык выложи
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<vladgobelen> Скорее всего его сделали локальным, чтобы можно было без подключения внешки скачать
<XuMuK> тааг... ребутну ка я сервачог))
<XuMuK> ща йа...
<vladgobelen> XuMuK: Мы тебя будем помнить..
<[Raiden]> ваще судя по ругани у тебя не шеллскрипт , а хтмл файл или что-то на яве, част ьстраницы )
<[Raiden]> <script type="text/javascript" src="/templates/i/jquery-1.'.2.min.js"></script>
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> хлам короче
<XuMuK> vladgobelen: вы даже загрустить не успеете))*
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: просниииис))*
<XuMuK> опять чтоли в ботнет угодил((...
<_GerarD_> xhtml1-transitional.dtd ===>http://paste.ubuntu.com/592384/
<XuMuK> даж по СШ не коннектицо((
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Я не кодер, но и то вижу, что строка просто набор знаков))
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> скорее всего он как раз страницу с 404 ошибкой сохранил
<_GerarD_> vpn.sh ===> http://paste.ubuntu.com/592386/
<[Raiden]> DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN"
<Nor8> [Raiden]: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmPA7zE8mx0&feature=player_embedded   Вот откуда плясать нужно)))
<[Raiden]> это не *sh
<vladgobelen>                                 <div class="center_content"><p>Страница не найдена</p></div>
<vladgobelen> ее самую
<_GerarD_> f xnj ltkfnm&
<_GerarD_> А что делать?
<[Raiden]> _GerarD_: по форуму их полазь. Кстати советую l2tp , оно пошустрей чем pptp
<[Raiden]> и то и то пвн, но разные реализации. первая от циско, вторая от мс
<vladgobelen> первая работает везде и сразу, вторая с плясками и бубном
<_GerarD_> pptp с плясками и бубном?
<vladgobelen> л2тп
<ksaver> Доброй ночи, уважаемые гуру!
<[Raiden]> для тех кто не пощупал http://rus-linux.net/nlib.php?name=/MyLDP/gui/GNOME/kuda-idet-gnome3-ru.html
<vladgobelen> вашу мать..4,1гб уже исходники.. я выделил 5гб всего
<vladgobelen> сколько нада то?
<[Raiden]> мсходники чего?
<vladgobelen> хромиум
<[Raiden]> у...
<vladgobelen> уже третий раз перекачиваю
<vladgobelen> первый раз 1гб был, не хваттило.. Затем 3 гб - не хватило. Плюнул, примонтировал файл на 5гб...
<[Raiden]> бинарями слей
<vladgobelen> не, не канает.. я ставлю версию из свн
<[Raiden]> каждый день сыпится https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<vladgobelen> если заработает, попробую заменить им фф
<vladgobelen> хех.. ну то у вас..
<[Raiden]> а.. Не из нашей песочницы )
<vladgobelen> Available versions:  [M]~9.0.597.84 Бинарная
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: А в свн уже 12
<[Raiden]> угу, у меня 12.х
<[Raiden]> правда пользуюсь очень редко. выкачивается на поиграться\посмотреть
<[Raiden]> фф кажется удобней\привычней
<vladgobelen> http://gpo.zugaina.org/www-client/chromium-bin
<vladgobelen> так что, не вариант с бинарным.. А фф пользуюсь сейчас
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: ты лучше почитай что они с ним хотят сделать.. Валить с него нужно пока не поздно
<[Raiden]> про 5? новости видел, но не стал читать ) позже гляну.
<vladgobelen> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/firefox/117174/
<vladgobelen> В новой версии браузера от Mozilla будут такие нововведения, как интегрированный просмотрщик PDF, возможно, будет добавлена также функция воспроизведения mp3-файлов. Будет также добавлена система управления учетными записями для разных ресурсов, а
<vladgobelen> также будет углублена система работы с социальными ресурсами. Возможно, будет даже добавлена возможность «быстрого» входа на один и тот же сайт под разными учетными записями.
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> поживем - увидим. пока не перейду
<vladgobelen> основное преимущество фф - в модульности.. а они хотят из него сделать бинарного монстра, аля опера ><
<vladgobelen> тоесть монолитного
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Я то тоже пока не перейду, но искать замену буду.. Мало ли
<[Raiden]> xmarks можешь себе поставить он есть для фф и хрома
<[Raiden]> я тах синхроню закладки
<vladgobelen> мне из плагинов нужны только жесты и эддблокс
<[Raiden]> мне побольше
<[Raiden]> )
<vladgobelen> а, ну и качалка роликов.. флэш не юзаю
<vladgobelen> Syncing projects:  58% (41/70)
<vladgobelen> да они реально издеваются.. это 4,5гб
<[Raiden]> может ты не ту команду выполнил?
<[Raiden]> и качаешь всё их дерево с кучей версий?
<[Raiden]> хотя незнаю
<vladgobelen> Syncing projects:  78% (55/70)  просто у них проценты китайсике.. в файле еще 700мб места.. посмотрим
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: а ставлю стандартной установочной командой.. типа как у вас эпт-гет
<[Raiden]> а.. ну ясно
<vladgobelen> угу.. просто у нас тут почти все имеет "гит-версию".. Указываешь типа =пакет-9999 и тянется последнее доступное
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Кстати, немногие игры столько весят, сколько хромиум)))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> я не вижу в сборке без модификации. Допустим нужны другие опции или надо наложить свой\чужой патч.
<[Raiden]> во всех остальных случаях я предпочту бинарник.
<[Raiden]> *смысла
<vladgobelen> а кто сказал, что без модификации?))
<vladgobelen> собирать поразному можно
<[Raiden]> убрать часть функционала ради экономии какого-то % памяти - это тоже для меня не серьезно.
<vladgobelen>  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/475.png
<vladgobelen> Убирать можно не теряя функционал, а получая его
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Например можно собрать тот же дедбиф без гтк-интерфейса и прикрутить свой на qt
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Вовторых можно собирать именно под свой процессор, что дает неплохой прирост производительности.
<[Raiden]> к дедбифу собранному с гтк ифесом можно тоже прикрутить qt , в конфиге меняется.
<vladgobelen> я говорю про свой.. Чтобы дедбиф работал как демон, обращение к нему через консоль
<[Raiden]> там ифейс модуль, независимо собран он или нет
<[Raiden]> )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Затем, у гцц есть еще свои параметры оптимизации. Например тот же гзип при сборке с О3 работает более чем на 30% быстрее
<[Raiden]> под свой процессор - тут да. Можно выйграть. Но при этом придется терять время на сборку. Процессорное в том числе.
<shenmue> счета за электричество
<vladgobelen> оптимизировав один раз всю систему, в итоге получает очень хорошую производительность... А обновления потом - 1-5 пакетов в неделю
<[Raiden]> гзип или менкодер - это мелкие фигни котоыре можно и в убунте пересобрать )
<vladgobelen> хех.. Производительность берется из общего комплекса мер
<[Raiden]> хотя возможно в генте это удобней делать
<vladgobelen> да неважно.. тут то тоже можно из бинарников
<vladgobelen> тот же хромиум можно выкачать.. или подрубит бинарный оверлей калькулейта
<[Raiden]> Ну , у меня уже невыпускаемый проц\чипсет\память и я не жалуюсь на производительность, скорее мне доставляет то как всё летает
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Или возьми тот же фф4. Попробуй открыть 30-150 вкладок и посмотри на потребление памяти
<[Raiden]> 64 бит версия правда, тут заточки под проц не так важны. Точнее их меньше
<vladgobelen> у меня тоже 64
<vladgobelen> Syncing projects: 100% (70/70), done. о да
<vladgobelen> о как я угадал.. 20мб свободных осталось.. Создавал файл под него на глаз через дд
<[Raiden]> а почему не на реальной фс?
<[Raiden]> нтфс?
<[Raiden]> или забота о фрагментах7? :)
<[Raiden]> без 7
<[Raiden]> хромиум кстати со 150 вкладок сожрет рам ещё больше
<vladgobelen> эм... ну я его с другого размера примонтировал, где место есть.. не помню просто как нормально туда папку примонтировать
<[Raiden]> ясно
<vladgobelen> знаю что больше
<vladgobelen> но искать нужно.. Тем более, если я избавлюсь от фф, можно будет полностью выпилить из системы гтк..
<[Raiden]> кстати, хочешь прикол, попробуй собрать бзип2 с -O2 и -O3
<[Raiden]> где-то попадалось что первое быстрее
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Хотя с гзип да
<XuMuK> вы ещ
<XuMuK> еще не спитеили кже проснулись? о_О
<vladgobelen> да уж.. хромиум это нечто
<shenmue> я только что проснулся
<[Raiden]> Дело в том, что он не имеет кнопки выключения машины. Вы можете только перевести в ждущий режим вашу бесконечную порнуху и микроблоггинг, но не можете их выключить. Вы всегда подключены, всегда доступны, даже для вторгшейся вражеской армии.
<[Raiden]> хаха
<[Raiden]> кто-то про гном3
<shenmue> как нет выключить?
<[Raiden]> shenmue: у тебя нет иконки?
<[Raiden]> service networking stop или  ifconfig ppp0 down наверное как то так сойдет.
<shenmue> у меня нет гнома три
<[Raiden]> а.. я подумал не то )
<shenmue> точнее репы допавил. гном три поставлен. в сессии гном три есть. а разницы чот не вижу
<[Raiden]> есть наверное, это из статьи где мужик бету смотрит и ругает
<[Raiden]> shenmue: должно быть типа этого http://rus-linux.net/MyLDP/gui/GNOME/foto/g3-7.jpg
<[Raiden]> или почти, смотря какая там версия в репах
<shenmue> это с шелом?
<[Raiden]> ну да
<shenmue> ну а без шела
<shenmue> такой же гном
<[Raiden]> гтк3 должно быть ) Хотя визуально может и не заметно
<shenmue> ктсати джойстик твой в контакте в группе выложил
<[Raiden]> гном3 в общем то и есть гномшелл + обновление гтк
<shenmue> народ оценил
<[Raiden]> ))
<shenmue> ну шел посмотрел и как то видать коряво обновляется
<Dura-ru> Никогда не догадаетесь чем хромиум похож на wow 3.3.5
<shenmue> лучше кати дождусь. там гном3 будет
<Pante59_> интерестный ресурс http://screenoteka.ru/
<shenmue> нипонятный ресурс
<shenmue> плимут в 11 исправили ? любопытно
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-15.png это чегойто вдруг?
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> обновление =)
<shenmue> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=145942.0 уже завтра
<Vagab> всем привет
<Vagab> ye;yf
<Vagab> помощь
<Vagab> ye;yj конвертировать из amr в mp3
<Vagab> ye;yj*
<Vagab> нужно*
<shenmue> аудиокьёнс что ли
<Vagab> подскажите пожалуйста с помощью какой программы можно это сделать?
<Vagab>  аудиокьёнс-это что?
<Recursion> а ffmpeg не?
<AndreX|OFF> во Vagab http://rus-linux.net/nlib.php?name=/MyLDP/mm/audioconv.html
<Vagab> там только в ogg а мне надо из amr в mp3&!
<shenmue> http://linuxfresh.info/?p=83 amr в mp3
 * Recursion вроде ответила выше..мдэ
<Vagab> о спс
<AndreX> или так ffmpeg -i audio1.amr -ar 22050 audio1.mp3
<Recursion> я об этом и говорила..
<AndreX> Recursion: некоторые люди бояться консоли ))
<shenmue> новичкам лучше гуёвину юзать
<Recursion> чо ее боятцо?
<Recursion> она ж не кусается
<Recursion> бояцца пусть оена гоняют
<Recursion> *окна
<shenmue> под рутом кусается
<Recursion> пф
<Recursion> я пояснила
<Recursion> не?
<shenmue> это видно по вопросам "я тут чота сделал и установил и у меня теперь ничего не работает"
<Recursion> обычно cat /dev/urandom | grep brain помогает
<Recursion> ах да
<Recursion> *sudo
<vladgobelen> так так.. при старте хром ест в 2,5 раза больше, чем фф4
<shenmue> чем же вам так хром нря?
<Pchel> Доброго здоровья, друзья! В Росинке не работает куб и прочие эффекты. Нет драйвера NVideo. Скачал через Оперу, драйвер в виде текста на странице браузера. Как его передать в ОС для установки? Подскажите, пожалуйста.
<ck80> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<shenmue> "сохранить как" в опере выбирай
<Temporiel> возтми эту ссылку, по которой драйвер в виде текста и скачай wget'ом
<Pchel> Спасибо. Пошел осваивать матчасть дальше.:)
<vladgobelen> shenmue: А хром и правда неплох
<vladgobelen> shenmue: По сравнению с той же оперой он может поконкурировать с фф.. Хотя еще посмотрю
<shenmue> весит много. сам ничо не умеет. быстрый только за счет распараллеливания процессов. жрет так же много. единственный плюс это минимализм.
 * Recursion не любит хром
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Это благо, что сам ничего не умеет. Я с фф хочу уходить только потому что в него тянут всякую фигню, вроде просмотров пдф, мп3-плееров и прочего
<shenmue> "устонови в фф все плагины и получишь новую ос" =)
<vladgobelen> вроде того
<vladgobelen> только мне нужны всего 2 плагина - эддблокс и жесты
<rapidsp> вроде как установка аддонов - дело добровольное? или за ночь чтото поменялось?
<shenmue> у меня урлфилтр с 2000 правил и жесты есть в опере.
<vladgobelen> у тебя в опере еще есть глючное отображение страниц, явы. и 100500 вширых ненужных функций.. плюс она закрытая
<vladgobelen> а жесты кстатати я на опере впервые и узнал)
<shenmue> а ты прогер?
<vladgobelen>  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/478.png Во, кажется нашел все что нужно.. будем пробовать
<shenmue> 1 раз только встретил глюк страницы за 6 лет юзанья оперы. из за того что забыл яву поставить.
<vladgobelen> в любом случае главный глюк оперы - закрытость.. Так что она в приоритетах на последнем месте пока.
<shenmue> чем это глюк? дрова на нвидию тоже закрыты. это глюк?
<vladgobelen> Тоже, но альтернатив нет.
<shenmue> так ты прогер?
<vladgobelen> Столяр я.
<shenmue> не вижу минусов в закрытом коде. опенсорц идеи не для всего подходят
<vladgobelen> Для всего. Закрытый код нужен только для развития монополии.
<shenmue> это ты  крайность ударился =)
<shenmue> в *
<vladgobelen> shenmue: тут?
<shenmue> lf
<shenmue> иф
<shenmue> да
<vladgobelen> http://www.securitylab.ru/ Просто для теста открой эту страницу. Сверху меню. Наведи мышь на меню и выбери подпункт
<vladgobelen> Например на "события"
<shenmue> так и?
<shenmue> подменю выскочило
<vladgobelen> ты мышь на него наведи)
<shenmue> ну навел
<vladgobelen> хм, и нормально наводится? Не пропадает список?
<shenmue> всплывает окошко оперы с указанием куда ссыль ведет
<shenmue> если мыш увести то исчезает
<vladgobelen> хм.. какой позор, опера лучше отображает, чем хром..
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-16.png
<vladgobelen> В хроме при наведении мышки на него, оно исчезает.. Либо нужно очень очень быстро мышкой дернуть вниз, чтобы успеть
<bazilio_> Есть способ в хтмл вставить 7 кадров jpeg не закморачиваясь особо? ИЛи все равно на вражъей вендре придется вражъий Macromedia запускать?
<shenmue> ты на верхнем меню шелкни мышкой и веди указатель вниз
<shenmue> сайты пишут люди а люди делают ошибки
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Не, без щелканий всяких нужно
<vladgobelen> ибо в фф все идеально пашет.. наводишь, вниз ведешь, ничего не исчезает
<shenmue> а вот хроме исчезает
<shenmue> докажи что это не косяк разраба сайта
<vladgobelen> косяк.. Там же iis используется.. Но всеравно фф радует
<vladgobelen> http://clients.futuremark.com/peacekeeper/results.action?key=3F5O По традиции проверюсь..
<shenmue> хы веселый бечмарк
<shenmue> тестит не браузер а мощность компа
<vladgobelen> http://clients.futuremark.com/peacekeeper/results.action?key=3F5O Да уж, смотри
<vladgobelen> я просто на разных компах разные браузеры тестирую. Фф4 на этом же был
<vladgobelen> мозилле придется ой как постараться, чтобы лидерство удержать. Всетаки хром стал вполне юзабельным за эти два года..
<shenmue> где то на опера фане что ли было. твики оперы и ос на производительность + мощный комп = тест тысяч 15 что ли набралось
<vladgobelen> Да, опера всех обгоняет в этом тесте
<vladgobelen> Я заметил - чем хуже поддержка явы, тем быстрее браузера
<shenmue> плюс какая то бага в этом бечмарке была. если сварачивать и разварачивать или просто в свернутом виде то там 100500 набиралось
<shenmue> все же проц решает
<vladgobelen> Вон в том пискипере опера еще 2 года назад была лучшей с результатом в 14 тысяч
<vladgobelen> Хотя на моем ноуте рекорд был 6057 у хрома.. опера еще хуже..
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Но тогда хром был впринципе неюзабельным. Тесты проходили быстрл, но визуально тупили страшно. Например тест с шариками вообще провалился - шарики друг сквозь друга пролетали.
<shenmue> ну всеравно хром не плохо стартанул. быстро оперу обогнал. и пришел на смену фф. я так считаю
<shenmue> только штамповка версий смущает. вроде обновился а ничего кроме размера не увеличилось.
<vladgobelen> Вот и фф повелся на гонку версий.. Да еще и фигню начал встраивать.. Спрашивается - нафига? Такой хороший браузер был
<shenmue> ну фф не юзаю. сразу не понравился
<rapidsp> а че там встраивают?
<vladgobelen> А вот и баг.. ФФ при включении грузит только текущую вкладку, остальные "фоновые", а хром сразу все грузит
 * shenmue ковыряет gnome color chooser
<vladgobelen> rapidsp: Пдф ридер, мп3-плеер, фэйсбуки, вконтакты монолитно и прочую чушь
<shenmue> а хром текущюю сессию научился сохранять?
<vladgobelen> да, умеет.. там в настройках выбирается
<vladgobelen> Говорю же - стал впринципе юзабельным
<rapidsp> vladgobelen: ну ридеры возможно, а соцсети то там где?
<shenmue> в хроме жутко не понравилось что если осталась одна вкладка и ее хочешь закрыть то закрывается весь браузер
<shenmue> а в фф как раз жмешь на новую вкладку а там пусто оО
<rapidsp> и нафига прогружать все вкладки при запуске? мне это категорически не надо
<vladgobelen> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/firefox/117174/
<vladgobelen> В новой версии браузера от Mozilla будут такие нововведения, как интегрированный просмотрщик PDF, возможно, будет добавлена также функция воспроизведения mp3-файлов. Будет также добавлена система управления учетными записями для разных ресурсов, а
<vladgobelen> также будет углублена система работы с социальными ресурсами. Возможно, будет даже добавлена возможность «быстрого» входа на один и тот же сайт под разными учетными записями.
<rapidsp> :)
<shenmue> пдф не знаю а все другое в опере есть
<vladgobelen> та пошли они с такими улучшениями..
<vladgobelen> мда.. а вот жрет хром неслабо конечно.. фф в этом плане тоже лучшен
<rapidsp> и кто сказал, что в хроме не будет встраивания :)
<shenmue> так из кто нибуть шрифты менял в убунту?
<vladgobelen> если встраивание будет в фф, то фф теряет все преимущества и хром автоматически получает более высокий приоритет
<rapidsp> безапелляционно )))
<shenmue> просто не поню какие шриты родные и их размер
<rapidsp> shenmue: шрифт ubuntu же!
<shenmue> а размер?
<rapidsp> размер обычно сам подбираю
<vladgobelen> вобщето есть таблица размеров в зависимости от размера монитора и разрешения.. но кого это интересует, да?
<nolka> чочо
<shenmue> еще dpi
<shenmue> vladgobelen	хотя согласен. по этой таблице я себе что то поставил и ужаснулся. шрифты ведь тоже сами поо себе тоже размером отличаються =)
<vladgobelen> Просто ты видимо не ставил сглаживание.
<shenmue> нет. я его отключаю сразу
<shenmue> у меня с ним ужас что на монике
<vladgobelen> хех.. а мне нравится..
<shenmue> он ж для спец моников каких то.
<rapidsp> та ланн?
<shenmue> а у меня какие то размытости вокруг букв получаются. глаза сразу болят
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/479.png
<rapidsp> а должны настраиваться разные виды сглаживания
<shenmue> вот на скрине вижу сглаживание
<vladgobelen> Просто без него у меня буквы прыгали.. а так ровно все идеально почти..
<shenmue> да я знаю все пробывал. и ргб менял.
<shenmue> без него у меня как то лучше
<Pante59> красноглазите?
<rapidsp> а "Стиль хинтинга" в убунте есть?
<nolka> бабы за рулем - зло(
<nolka> говориш ей тормоз жать
<nolka> а она тапок в пол на педаль газа
<nolka> пц(
<rapidsp> в кедах как раз им размытость регулируется
<vladgobelen> truetype чтото в этом роде должно быть установлено
<Pante59> redeclips с утречка как кофе
<kamyshovyy> всем ку
<jlewka1> всем привет
<jlewka1> кто нить пользуется сквидом?
<SAPetrovich> <jlewka1>пользуюсь свкидом в связке с самс
<jlewka1> SAPetrovich, такой вопрос, а у тебя бывало такое что сквид перестает слушать файл squid.conf
<vladgobelen> www-client/chromium-12.0.725.0 сволочь... он тоже на гтк ><
<jlewka1> SAPetrovich, он либо всех пропускает, не зависимо от того какие там правила, либо наоборот не кого не пропускает
<nolka> jlewka1, а чо ваще?
<SAPetrovich> <jlewka1>вроде да, когда только настраивать его учился такое было
<SAPetrovich> <jlewka1>а какой метод авторизации стоит?
<jlewka1> SAPetrovich, ntlm
<Pante59> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/ubuntu-izing-kubuntu-ambiance-style/
<Pante59> гыгы
<SAPetrovich> <jlewka1>это вроде что-то с AD связано, насколько я помню?
<jlewka1> хотя даже ради проверки делал просто, http_port 3128 http_access deny all все равно всех пропускает
<jlewka1> SAPetrovich, ага
<vladgobelen> Pante59: на скрине кде?
<vladgobelen> все, сам вижу
<SAPetrovich> <jlewka1>а вообще как устроено все у тебя, на шлюзе стоит squid а на клиентах в браузере прописываешь адрес прокси?
<jlewka1> угу
<jlewka1> точнее нет, прокся стоит не на шлюзе
<SAPetrovich> <jlewka1>никогда не пробовал настраивать сквид данным методом, в смысле ntlm,  еще такой вопрос учетки пользователей сквид берез с базы ад?
<jlewka1> да
<jlewka1> ну, ntlm тут не причем
<jlewka1> даже если его убираю таже херь
<Pante59> vladgobelen: да
<SAPetrovich> <jlewka1>значит где-то косяк в конфигах сквида
<SAPetrovich> <jlewka1>покажи конфиг
<SAPetrovich> <jlewka1>кстати и что логи пишут
<jlewka1> сек
<SAPetrovich> <jlewka1>в момент когда выдает ошибку
<sharikoff> jlewka1: двоечник =)
<sharikoff> у мя даже када ниче не прописано никого не пускает
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/162997/a31d6328
<sharikoff> =))
<Pante59> #Pante59 флудильня
<shenmue> блин. 90 % всех тем серые
<MagicLover> У меня была розовая тема. :D
<MagicLover> Хочешь сцылку?
<shenmue> нук
<MagicLover> http://magiclover.ru/ubuntuscreen
<shenmue> у меня тоже розовая есть но выглядет нормально вполне
<MagicLover> Да, я нетрадиционной ориентации - я лесбиян. :D
<shenmue> а у тебя вырвиглазно как то
<MagicLover> Года два назад было. :)
<MagicLover> Хотелось повеселее.
<MagicLover> Сейчас уже года полтора стандарт.
<Pante59> MagicLover: Спалить на костре
<shenmue> http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre3/138450-3.jpg попадаются другово цвета но чот прям ужас
<paul11> Привет всем :) Скажите, как полность удалить вайн, чтобы не осталось никаких настроек, программ, вообще ничего? Спасибо.
<sharikoff> paul11: +1
<Pante59> uinstall
<sharikoff> и винду потри заодно
<sharikoff> ненадо она
<paul11> если можно, чуть подробнее - я нуб :)
<Pante59> винда кто сказал винда накол насадить!!!!!!!
<shenmue> где кто? что?
<vladgobelen> paul11: sudo apt-get remove wine && sudo rm -rf ~/.wine
<paul11> это и всё? .wine - единственная папка с её настройками?
<UNIm95> paul11 стоп!
<vladgobelen> lf
<vladgobelen> да
<UNIm95> paul11 без судо!
<MagicLover> Как и у всех, насколько я понимаю...
<paul11> почему без судо?
<vladgobelen> А да, к папке вайновской доступ есть у юзера
<paul11> а, типа, дурной тон просто ?:)
<vladgobelen> Можно удалять ее и без судо. Чтобы востановить папку - запусти winecfg
<UNIm95> paul11 у тебя и так есть доступ без прав рута и можно сделть легче через синаптик
<MagicLover> Но apt-get без sudo  не сработает.
<vladgobelen> оно сгенерирует так, будто вайн был только что установлен
<UNIm95> paul11 рассказать как?
<paul11> а что такое winecfg?
<vladgobelen> в консоли набери
<jlewka1> sharikoff,  SAPetrovich сорь, отвлекли, конфиг щас такой http://paste.pro/1439500 , но все равно пускает... access.log http://paste.pro/1439501 ,  cache.log http://paste.pro/1439502
<Pante59> man
<paul11> UNIm95, через синаптик я разберусь наверное)
<UNIm95> paul11 так зачем через консоль?
<vladgobelen> а зачем лишний раз гуй мучать, искать чтото?
<shenmue> он так вайн весь не удалит
<sharikoff> jlewka1: не хочу смареть могу свой показать
<vladgobelen> sharikoff: А где еще?
<sharikoff> vladgobelen: ?
<vladgobelen> sharikoff: [17:05:56] <shenmue> он так вайн весь не удалит
<jlewka1> sharikoff, у меня там два правила, http_port 3128 http_access deny all , на у все равно всех пропускает...
<shenmue> там еще "открыть программой" в списке этого вайна литры
<paul11> тоесть winecfg ставица куда-то в другое место, не в ~/.wine ?
<paul11> раз он не удалится
<UNIm95> shenmue удалит!
<sharikoff> vladgobelen: ты точно мне пишешь?
<sharikoff> =)
<vladgobelen> пффф.. задолбали вы с такими никами
<SAPetrovich> <jlewka1>попробуй вот так прописать http_port ip-address:port
<sharikoff> jlewka1: у тя не определен ацл all]
<jlewka1> paul11, все бинарники ставятся /bin или /usr/bin или /usr/sbin
<UNIm95> paul11 winecfg скрип который вроде ставиться в /home/user
<Pante59> killAll
<SAPetrovich> sharikoff>+1
<jlewka1> хм)
<jlewka1> ясн)
<paul11> а winetricks - тоже скрипт куда-то ставица? не в ~/.wine
<shenmue> http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/138250-1.png такой бы весь гном бы
<vladgobelen> вобщето он ставится в систем32
<shenmue> дос с кампизом это ж круть
<vladgobelen> я про вайнцфг
<sharikoff> jlewka1: двоечник =)
<UNIm95>  paul11 в домашнюю папку
<MagicLover> shenmue: найдёшь интересную тему - скажи. Ок?
<vladgobelen> а скрипт запуска в /usr/bin/winecfg
<paul11> vladgobelen, значит он удалица вместе со всеми
<shenmue> MagicLover рою что нибуть не серое и не черное
<vladgobelen> diver@localhost:~$ whereis winecfg
<vladgobelen> winecfg: /usr/bin/winecfg /usr/local/bin/winecfg /usr/share/man/man1/winecfg.1.bz2
<vladgobelen> diver@localhost:~$
<paul11> многа чёто
<paul11> ну значит не удалица
<vladgobelen> paul11: ну /usr/local/bin это линк на /usr/bin
<paul11> а вайнтрикс (winetricks) ?
<vladgobelen> а вайнтрикс и устанавливать не нужно.. это скрипт однофайловик
<jlewka1> sharikoff, SAPetrovich хм... а в squid.conf.default тоже что то не вижу что бы он определен)
<sharikoff> а ты определи
<paul11> vladgobelen, а где он лежит?
<paul11> whereis не показывает
<vladgobelen> paul11: А куда положишь, там и лежит
<vladgobelen> sudo find / |grep winetricks
<vladgobelen> название проверь, правильно написал?
<paul11> vladgobelen, ну, значит он не удалица со всеми
<vladgobelen> Так он и не входит в состав вайна.. Он отдельно качается
<paul11> то есть просто сносим вайн с помощью синаптика и удалём его папку с настройками ~/.wine
<Pante59> дистрибутив под кде что выбрать?
<paul11> и вайн пропадает
<sharikoff> jlewka1: acl all src all
<sharikoff> в самом начале
<paul11> потом его можно восстановить через winecfg
<vladgobelen> paul11: Именно. А смысл?
<paul11> vladgobelen, да чёто там всё накрылось у меня
<vladgobelen> paul11: Ну если ты через эпт-гет удалишь - придется переставлять
<paul11> с виндой проще всё переставить)
<vladgobelen> paul11: Если накрылся только запуск софта виндового, то вайн удалять не нужно
<paul11> vladgobelen, а если через синаптик не придёца разве?
<vladgobelen> paul11: Достаточно снести папку ~/.wine и запустить winecfg
<paul11> vladgobelen, дане, там чёто дот нет накрылся и всё такое
<vladgobelen> нет, удалять вайн вообще не нужно
<vladgobelen> просто удали папку и запусти вайнцфг и все
<paul11> а чем хуже, если совсем удалить?*
<vladgobelen> а смысл?
<vladgobelen> придется ставить тоже самое заново
<paul11> нуда, ну так спокойнее чтоли)
<vladgobelen> да ну.. смысла нет никакого его удалять..
<paul11> vladgobelen, ну ладно, спасибо за информацию :)
<paul11> всем спасибо :)
<shenmue> блин все серое закос под мак. синие закос под гном.
<SAPetrovich> <jlewka1>ну что? получилось что-нибудь?
<shenmue> MagicLover иконки клевые нашел
<jlewka1> SAPetrovich, нет(
<jlewka1> на твою ацлку ругается, н все равно всех пускает
<MagicLover> shenmue: Спасибо, давай сцылку. Хотя иконками не увлекаюсь...
<MagicLover> Не слишком религиозен. :D
<shenmue> MagicLover http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Dark+Arte?content=137738
<Pante59> старье
<SAPetrovich> jlewka1>сейчас, погоди минуту
<MagicLover> Чот совсем минимализм...
<jlewka1> SAPetrovich, http://paste.pro/1439569
<SAPetrovich> у тебя асл зовется аксес?
<MagicLover> Вроде он говорит, что access просто лишний
<MagicLover> Ну, так написано. :)
<jlewka1> SAPetrovich, опечатался, щас так ругается)
<jlewka1> http://paste.pro/1439572
<sharikoff> jlewka1: ты на ипв6 прикручиваешь?
<sharikoff> папацански?
<sharikoff> =)
<jlewka1> нет
<sharikoff> убери из /etc/hosts
<sharikoff> ::1
<sharikoff> или заккаменти
<sharikoff> у тя локалхост оттудова зхавается
<sharikoff> и напиши явно
<sharikoff> acl all src 0.0.0.0/0
<jlewka1> sharikoff, http://paste.pro/1439579 из хоста убрал все что относиться к ипв6
<MagicLover> А можно как-то прикрутить выполнение скрипта к запихванию флэшки? Банально после того как вставлена флэшка - запуск скрипта с архивацией...
<sharikoff> jlewka1: покажи конфиг
<jlewka1> acl all src 0.0.0.0/0
<jlewka1> http_port 3128
<jlewka1> http_access deny all
<jlewka1> MagicLover, в сторону udev смотреть надо
<beerseller> Утро
<beerseller> j.ru упал похоже :-(
<sharikoff> jlewka1: оставь как было
<sharikoff> вместо 0.0.0 напиши all
<sharikoff> потом добавь еще ацлку
<sharikoff> acl internal src 192.168.1.0/24
<sharikoff> http_access allow internal
<sharikoff> и после http_access allow internal
<sharikoff> пиши http_access deny all
<sharikoff> и ненадо restart
<sharikoff> надо reload
<sharikoff> этого достаточно
<jlewka1> тот же warning
<jlewka1> и все равно пустило
<sharikoff> да неможет просто быть
<sharikoff> у тя прописано в браузере?
<sharikoff> ип и порт?
<jlewka1> ага
<sharikoff> сам сквид где
<sharikoff> на серваке?
<sharikoff> а ты лезешь с удаленки так?
<jlewka1> да, на отдельном компе
<jlewka1> да
<sharikoff> попробуй пропиши http_port 192.168.0.1:3128
<sharikoff> ип сосно твоего сервака смотрящий в локалку
<sharikoff> и не стоит ли у тебя на локальные адреса пускать без прокси?
<SAPetrovich> jlewka1>а может твой комп в обход сервака со сквидом идет тупо?
<sharikoff> да как если явно прописано в браузере
<jlewka1> да нет
<sharikoff> если был бы прозрачный
<jlewka1> да и access вижу соединение
<sharikoff> еще вариант а  явно нет
<SAPetrovich> что-то не то
<jlewka1> sharikoff, а что за галочка?
<jlewka1> сквид правда сам компилил
<sharikoff> браузер какой и ось?
<jlewka1> добавлял поддержку ntlm
<jlewka1> mozilla ОС xp
<sharikoff> надо было через лдап делать
<sharikoff> и не париться
<sharikoff> щас
<SAPetrovich> jlewka1>ладно, сорри надо ехать в больничку, с глазами трабла, буду через час-два, если нужна будет помощь напишешь на всяк случай 453142123 аська пиши
<jlewka1> SAPetrovich, спасибо за помощь
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/165524/16032781
<sharikoff> смотри
<sharikoff> видишь там не использовать прокси для
<jlewka1> sharikoff, ага, у меня там ток localhost
<jlewka1> ладно, сорь, мне отойти надо
<XuMuK> sharikoff: у тя сервак чтоль инет раздает?)
<sharikoff> какой?
<sharikoff> один звонит еще один говорит всем какой ип имеет ya.ru еще один инет раздает...
<paul11> а где лежат файлы, на которые ссылки в меню Applications ?
<vladgobelen> скорее всего гдето в /usr/share
<vladgobelen> или в домашней папке
<XuMuK> paul11: большинство в /usr/bin/
<vladgobelen> эм.. там бинарники
<vladgobelen> а самы ссылки собраны в одном месте
<paul11> да, вот где?))
<calculon> Как использовать apt через прокси? Для aptitude по-другому?
<vladgobelen>  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/480.png Например вот так
<paul11> не, ну там нет папки wine :)
<paul11> а в меню она торчит
<vladgobelen> ааа.. это
<vladgobelen> меню вайна.. хм..
<vladgobelen> секунду
<vladgobelen>  /home/diver/.local/share/applications/wine/Программы/Dungeon Keeper 2
<vladgobelen>  /home/diver/.config/menus/applications-merged/wine-Программы-Dungeon Keeper 2-Деинсталлировать %1.menu
<vladgobelen> вот короче
<shenmue> почему ргба работает только в окне компиза?
<Pante59> удачно покрасноглазить
<shenmue> хам
<XuMuK> vladgobelen, открой alacarte и посмотри куда ведут "ссылки"...
<vladgobelen> не установлено
<XuMuK> alakarte
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/482.png
<XuMuK> значит не гном
<beerseller> Никто не пробовал поднять gnome3 в 11.04? Как оно там?
<shenmue> увсе... поставил радиенс
<svolach> Всех приветствую.
<shenmue> хм.. уже хотять выпилить юнити
<svolach> Кто-нибудь работал с плагином festival для Pidgin? Как решить проблему с тем, что он не читает сообщения, содкржищие букву "П" ?
<svolach> *содержащие
<ck80> svolach для чего этот плагин?
<svolach> голосом произносит входящие сообщения
<ck80> ужос
<ck80> зачем такое?
<svolach> получается очень даже неплохо
<ck80> а если там пять-десять человек одновременно?
<svolach> у меня полный игнор выработался на уведомления
<ck80> будет полный сумбур ил ион по очереди читает
<svolach> я обычно с одним-двуми лконтактами общаюсь одновременно
<ck80> а разве прочитать не быстрее, чем дождаться пока он все произнесёт?
<svolach> по очереди вроде
<ck80> ясно... в общем какая-то забавная игрушка, которая быстро надоест
<svolach> я не замечаю что сообщения пришли, пока он их не произнесет
<ck80> а если музыка в этот момент играет? не мешает?
<svolach> не пробовал
<svolach> если заинтересовало - попробуй, всё из стандартных репов ставится
<ck80> раньше часы такие модные были... которые время говорили. Ох какие крутые
<ck80> нет не заинтересовало. я уверен, что тебе это быстро надоест. Бубнеж постоянный, это ж с ума сойти можно.
<XuMuK> а чо, вышла чтоль новая убунта?))
<shenmue> нет
<MagicLover> А напомните как мне примонтировать папку через ssh?
<shenmue> они от юнити хотят отказатся
<chapt> как отказаться они же наоборот на нее собрались упор делать
<shenmue> перенести в 11 10
<bggooo> Приветсвую всех, подскажите пожалуйста, можно ли получить PID процеса в терминале, зная команду  которой я этот процесс запустил? Т.е. пишу pyton programm.py  и вот по этим данным и только по этим получить ТОЛЬКО PID
<bggooo> :) клевый вопрос)
<AndreX> bggooo: htop  и ps
<bggooo> да не, AndreX я так и думал что вы начнете)
<bggooo> короче задача, сейчас опишу)
 * shenmue достал ручку и блокнотик
<AndreX> гг
<AndreX> !255 | bggooo
<ubuntuhelp> bggooo: На серверах Freenode существуют технические сложности с сообщениями более 255 символов. Уважайте своих собеседников и не пишите длинных сообщений.
<AndreX> а то чёта долго пишет ))
<bggooo> Есть скрипт который я знаю когда он загрузится он видится вот так примерно http://paste.ubuntu.com/592515/ естественно PID всегда разный, мне нужно написать команду или другой скрипт который будет его убивать, зная только PID
<bggooo> да не
<SergeyIT> понедельник (
<AndreX> SergeyIT: q
<bggooo> потому как команда kill работает тольео по PID
<NGE01> доброго утречка
<Guest90209> Доброе и вам не хворать
<SergeyIT> доброго
<AndreX> bggooo: а sudo killall процесс некатит?
<NGE01> SergeyIT: сегодня я сламал телефон)))))
<SergeyIT> NGE01, поздравляю
<XuMuK> привет
<shenmue> pids=`ps -ef | grep имя процесса | awk '{print $2}'` ;kill  $pids 2> /dev/null ////// уже нагуглил тока не работает
<shenmue> и концовка страшная
<bggooo> shenmue, ща проверю
<bggooo> В принципе да, killall тоже работает как раз кушает название процесса :) чет я не посмотрел
<AndreX> ))
<bggooo> Короче нашел модный скрипт который интегрирует Skype в indicator-applet выдает пропущенные вызовы и новые сообщения, прикольно, но приходится немного шаманить :)
<alexzulu> есть скрин?
<bggooo> дык ща могу заскринить :)
<alexzulu> ну так давай.
<alexzulu> посмотреть на сие чудо.
<bggooo> вот это как только приходит http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2772086/welcome.png а это когда открываешь http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2772086/notify.jpg
<alexzulu> млин... вроде всё норм а один канал на колонках вечно отваливается.:9
<alexzulu> ничего так.
<bggooo> ну да, такие кодлеты, правда я еще не вкурил как его убивать, потому как этот процесс висит после выхода скайпа, сейчас проверю кое-что :)
<AntonS> а в убунте есть штатные средства самовосстановления ? :))
<shenmue> руки
<shenmue> гугол и голова
<shenmue> а поточнее? вернутся к свежеустановленой вресии?
<vladgobelen> shenmue: сколько в среднем весит / раздел убунту?
<shenmue> ммм...
<shenmue> у меня 1.4
<vladgobelen> ну это явно не в среднем.. даже в руководстве рекомендуется не меньше 5
<AntonS> shenmue, система кричит j серьезной ошибке ядра
<shenmue> для свопа наверное еще + резерв
<vladgobelen> да своп тут причем.. своп вообще на отдельном разделе должен быть
<shenmue> я 15 гигов выбираю для ос. и не парюсь никогда
<vladgobelen> shenmue: да, я тоже так..
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Просто идея проста - почитай как сделано в калькулейте
<shenmue> а там вроде дубликат ос делаеться перед обновлением. не?
<vladgobelen> не совсем
<vladgobelen> там просто делается два раздела допустим по 15гб
<shenmue> я ошибся
<vladgobelen> ставим ось на первый раздел.. Приходит время обновления, качаем образ и прямо через ярлык на раб.столе ставим ось на второй раздел
<shenmue> у меня usr 3.4 гига весит
<vladgobelen> вместе с осью перенесутся все настройки всех пользователей
<shenmue> вообщем 4 гига
<vladgobelen> В итоге - у тебя будет сохранена не обновленная и точно рабочая версия. При следущем обновлении делаем тоже самое, но ставим на первый раздел
<vladgobelen> Такое вот чередование. И в итоге у тебя всегда есть две версии - новая и старая, на которую в случае проблем можно вернуться всегда
<shenmue> ну как сохранялки в играх. сначла на 1 потом на два потом на 3 а потом снова на 1
<vladgobelen> угу)) Что-то вроде
<shenmue> ну знаешь
<User356[web]> нароод
<shenmue> сильного доверия это не внушает если ос бэкапица целиком каждый раз. если считать это за бэкап
<oxothuk> камрады, нид сом хелп
<User356[web]> у меня на нетбуке создание файловой системы ext4 для монтирования бла бла бла длится уже час.
<oxothuk> заметил, что жутко тормозит флеш в хроме
<User356[web]> это норально?
<oxothuk> на убунте 10ю10
<vladgobelen> shenmue: да ничего не бекапится)) Просто старая версия остается на первом разделе нетронутая
<shenmue> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/mtnmP
<shenmue> User356[web] ты ос ставишь с юсб ?
<User356[web]> да
<User356[web]> притом загрузочный диск на убунту же и делал а не под виндой
<User356[web]> я просто в этот раз разделы вручную указал
<shenmue> там если есть live режим с него попробуй
<User356[web]> вроде все грамотно при том
<User356[web]> э
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Просто эта система задумана для корпоративного использования на фирме, но идея в целом неплохая.
<shenmue> через gparted
<vladgobelen> User356[web]: пробовал выбрать не екст4?
<User356[web]> я щас ниче не попробую, не охота прерывать установку системы когда там чето еще делается )
<User356[web]> шо значит для корпоративного использования? оО
<shenmue> User356[web]	и что же там поставится если фс нету
<User356[web]> фс что такое?
<shenmue> файловая система
<oxothuk> по итогу пришлось ставить дрова на ати 9200, вот тут и подкрался звизвец. ставил по всем манам, но результата нет.
<oxothuk> в системе поприетарные дрова не отображаются
<User356[web]> фс создается
<oxothuk> флеш все также жутко тормозит
<vladgobelen> User356[web]: Просто начни установку заново, но укази не екст4. Например укажи рейзерфс
<User356[web]> прям сейчас
<User356[web]> чем это лучше?
<shenmue> ну час это не нормально
<User356[web]> блин, по умолчанию при установке система ставится на ext4
<Den74> Добрый день ! Вопрс есть ли в природе средство для быстрого ввода рабочий станции в LDAP,или нужно в ручную каждый раз конфиги править ?
<vladgobelen> User356[web]: Неважно. Пробуй рейзер
<shenmue> vladgobelen так на убунте тоже можно хоум 1 а корни разные
<User356[web]> ну вот щас возьму и как попробую )
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Не.. с отдельным хоумом это уже стандартная разбивка
<shenmue> правда совместимость конфигов не всегда работает
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Там же вся идея в двух разных разделах.. но можно конечно и отделить
<shenmue> я помню трансмишен криввой откатил назад а он говорит конфиг у меня шляпа
<vladgobelen> shenmue: У меня в хоуме конфиги еще с мандривы 2007.. после мандривы была мандрива 2008, затем убунту с 8.04 до 10.04 и теперь вот на генту все те же в основном конфиги
<User356[web]> мне просто желательно чтобы на нетбуке стояла семерка и убунту. я 250 поделил на ext4 (25gb) swap (5gb) и остальное свободным местом оставил
<User356[web]> под винду
<vladgobelen> User356[web]: Первым разделом лучше ставить своп.
<shenmue> а я только wand.dat из оперы бэкапю остальное нафих =)
<vladgobelen> shenmue: А у меня при любом переходе даже внешний вид раб. стола остается)) Все кэши браузеров итд
<User356[web]> 5  гб для свапа же хватит?
<User356[web]> блин как ник в чате сменить >_<'
<shenmue> оп*2 для свапа
<vladgobelen> User356[web]: Сколько ОЗУ?
<User356[web]> 2
<vladgobelen> ну да, 2 хватит вполне
<vladgobelen> причем я бы его советовал не подключать
<oxothuk> как правильно поставить дрова на ati 9200
<User356[web]> кого?
<oxothuk> ?
<vladgobelen> Своп нужно юзать только на ресурсоемких задачах, когда точно известно, что будет задействовано больше 2гб озу
<User356[web]> точку монтирования надо \ ставить же?
<vladgobelen> User356[web]: Да. Обязательно.
<vladgobelen> но не \
<shenmue>  /
<vladgobelen> в линуксе нет обратных слешей. Только /
<User356[web]> да да
<User356[web]> ну щас попробую с рейзерфс
<User356[web]> а да, так как ник сменить?
<shenmue> с live режима разбей на разделы а дальше ставь
<shenmue>  /nick твой_ник
<vladgobelen> первый раздел - 2гб своп. Второй раздел - 25гб / (рейзерфс). Третий неразмечен
<User356[web]> так и сделал, да =)
<shenmue> а своп лучше первым ставить?
<Aaz> да емае
<Aaz> вроде сменил )
<AndreX> shenmue: посредине а если незнаеш как память юзать будеш то примонтировать лучше из файла как в окошкак
<SAPetrovich> <jlewka1>ну что, как успехи?
<shenmue>  /usr/share/icons гигобайт весят
<vladgobelen> 97мб
<shenmue> AndreX у меня / своп и хоум
<vladgobelen> shenmue: А озу сколько?
<shenmue> а не... хоум отдельно на другом харде
<shenmue> 1.5
<vladgobelen> ууу...
<shenmue> что ууу?
<vladgobelen> да не, все нормально.. страдать - так по полному
<shenmue> http://www.vedomosti.ru/newspaper/article/257979/russkij_windows бугогашеньки
<Aaz> хм
<Aaz> кажись совет с рейзерфейс был крайне толковым
<Aaz> спасибки =)
<Aaz> таки можете объяснить почему именно эту файловую систему предложили?
<shenmue> ext4 и рейзерфс почти одинаковы
<vladgobelen> оО
<vladgobelen> да?
<shenmue> по скорости тестам там и прочему
<vladgobelen> Aaz: Не слушай эту ересь
<Aaz> ну сейчас когда я сказал про свою проблему почему мне ее посоветовали?
<Aaz> хахах))
<shenmue> ну назови 45 отличий
<shenmue> на пасте орг =)
<vladgobelen> Aaz: Просто вариантов не так много. Екст2 - без журнала. Екст3 - стабильно, но тормоз.
<Buhack> привет всем пацаны)))
<Aaz> лан, спс всем =)
<vladgobelen> Aaz: Из нормальных общего назначения остаются екст4 и рейзер. Резер более стабилен пока.
<vladgobelen> да и с мелкими фалами, которых тысячи в / - работает лучше
<oxothuk>  как правильно поставить дрова на ati 9200?
<oxothuk> ubuntu 10.10
<shenmue> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<vladgobelen> несколько лет назад я сношался с 9200... лучше не вспоминать эти моменты
<shenmue> =)
<SergeyIT> oxothuk, никак
<oxothuk> SergeyIT:  только смена видяхи?
<SergeyIT> oxothuk, те что из коробки
<shenmue> если она старая то новые дрова уже не поддерживают
<vladgobelen> oxothuk: Я тебе так скажу. В следущий раз бери нвидиа. НИКОГДА не бери радеон.
<SergeyIT> oxothuk, у меня работает как мне надо...
<shenmue> vladgobelen а мне тут один гентушник другое втирал. что ати прям золото
<vladgobelen> Врал нагло
<vladgobelen> у ати до сих пор проблем выше крыши, а свободные драйвера чаще работают лучше проприетарных
<SergeyIT> shenmue, не верь гентушникам
<shenmue> ну одному я верю =)
<shenmue> красивая тема но снова серая =(
<vladgobelen> shenmue: тему вообще сложно найти нормальную.. мне нравилась стандартная серая кдешная, но купив лсд-24" монитор, я обнаружил, что она на нем выглядит дерьмо дерьмом =(
<shenmue> ну да. разммер имеет значение
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, смени монитор )
<vladgobelen> пфф.. я на него 11к потратил
<vladgobelen> такого размера ЦРТ не найдешь
<vladgobelen> или за очень большие бабки..
<vladgobelen> мда.. всетаки хромом еще нормально пользоваться нельзя =(
<xoveax> это почему?
<vladgobelen> Первое и самое поганое - при перезапуске он перезагружает все вкладки
<vladgobelen> второе - нет приличного эддблока
<xoveax> =) а это да, поэтому лиса - наше все
<vladgobelen> =(
<alexzulu> эддблок2 бета от лисы.
<xoveax> vladgobelen, или лиса не понраву?)
<himik> перезагружает т.е. открывает все те, которые были открыты во время последнего закрытия?
<vladgobelen> да я всеми шестью руками за, но мне не нравится направление развития фф ><
<vladgobelen> himik: да
<xoveax> А что конкретно?
<alexzulu> не знаю почему но у меня огнелис жутко тормозит и это при 4 га рамы.
<xoveax> Странно, 2 гб, полет нормальный
<shenmue> тему клевую нашел
<alexzulu> запускается секунд 20.
<vladgobelen> xoveax: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/firefox/117174/
<xoveax> чуть меньше сек так 10
<shenmue> MagicLover ты тут?
<alexzulu> xoveax, у меня он не в родной среде работает.:)
<himik> vladgobelen: так в firefox это поведение тоже подефолту идет
<vladgobelen> xoveax: да какая разница сколько он запускается)) У меня фф неделями работал без перезапуска
<vladgobelen> himik: эм.. у меня в фф изначально после запуска грузится только активная вкладка
<himik> а мне как раз удобно когда открывает всё, что было открыто в последний сеанс
<alexzulu> хром+speeddial+adblock нормально работает.
<vladgobelen> так оно открывается, но не грузится, пока не тыкнешь вкладку
<himik> ааа
<vladgobelen> нифига он не нормально работает. Вкладку открываешь - вся реклама есть.. Пока не перезагрузишь, не пропадет
<alexzulu> чтото из рекламы проскакивает. идеальных фильтров нет.
<xoveax> есть, stylysh)
<alexzulu> так база там от огнелисовского эдблока.
<xoveax> *stylish
<vladgobelen> нет..
<shenmue> css скрипты хром поддерживает?
<vladgobelen> в фф база другая.. в хроме приходится всетаки добавлять вручную. Но это ладно, я не ленивый
<alexzulu> xoveax, есть lynx
<vladgobelen> но вот то, что он уже заблокированную показывает, это уже наглость
<xoveax> меня elinks больше привлекает)
<xoveax> Кстати, никто не в курсе, есть ли аналог firebug но только для самой лисы, т.е. чтобы можно было посмотреть стили того или иного расширения ( того же firebug'a к примеру)
<oxothuk> SergeyIT: а те "что из коробки" это какие?
<SergeyIT> oxothuk, так глянь в синаптике
<oxothuk> тогда вопрос, как ускорить работу флеша в гугл хроме?
<paul11> народ, а что такое маверик?)
<vladgobelen> жывотный такой
<paul11> не. ну не
<paul11> на САМОМ дела :)
<paul11> *е
<vladgobelen> животное - meerkat, что переводится как сурикат или тонкохвостый миркат. А Maverick - неотмеченное, незаклейменное животное.
<paul11> в применительно к нашей ОС ?:)
<paul11> *а
<vladgobelen> именно применительно к этой ос
<paul11> блин, ну серьёзно. это просто название системы или типа что?
<vladgobelen> paul11: Для каждой версии убунту выбирают букву, обычно это следущая буква после предыдущей и выбирают на эту букву два слова, описывающих обычно фантастическое животное. Например Masturbated Monkey
<vladgobelen> следущий дистрибутив - какой то там нарвал
<vladgobelen> итд
<paul11> аааа
<paul11> спасибо большое)
<SergeyIT> название значения не имеет
<Follower> проблема http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=147197.msg1081394#msg1081394  гляньте плиз, может кто в теме
<Temporiel> >>Masturbated Monkey
<Temporiel> lol
<numberto> Нет ли какогонибудь SSH сервера на котором можно будет сделать test drive
<vladgobelen> 127.0.0.1
<shenmue> =)
<shenmue> vladgobelen	ты в сетях шариш?
<vladgobelen> да что там шарить.. берешь пригоршню дырок, связываешь и получаешь сеть
<shenmue> вкратце. комп долеко. там убунту 10.04. инет через вайфай получает. к компу можно подключится?
<vladgobelen> ссх?
<shenmue> ну что бы видеть и раб стол и приложения запускать. а то я в этом ни бум бум
<vladgobelen> эм.. внц, рдп
<shenmue> погуглим спс
<vladgobelen> хотя ссх всеравно удобнее
<xoveax> кам можно одной коммадой сделать несколько ссылок? т.е. есть у меня каталог А нужно сделать на все файлы ссылки в кталог B.
<xoveax> ln -s A/* B/ ?
<vladgobelen> xoveax: циклом
<numberto> никто не подскажите самую популярную ось на серверах - и пруфлинк если можно
<vladgobelen> дебиан
<chapt> господа вопрос по алиасам, делаю алиас вида alias test='shutdown -h now'  он работает только до перезагрузки, как его  правильно прописать дабы он работал постоянно?
<numberto> Дебиан это хорошо, но ссылочка была бы лучше
<numberto> тут один надоел со своим "вэнда стоит на 60-70 % серверах"
<chapt> я наивно полагал что вообще популярна фряха
<vladgobelen> numberto: линукс - некоммерческая система, потому рекламы нет и не будет. Реклама есть у редхат того же, но их сервера стоят намного больше мс
<numberto> vladgobelen: так какая ось лидирует, по количеству?
<vladgobelen> numberto: А на критических системах вообще редко что ставят кроме линукса. Смотри биржи или суперкомпьютеры
<vladgobelen> numberto: А как ты сервера посчитаешь?
<vladgobelen> numberto: По проданным?
<numberto> по установленным
<numberto> а что поисковые роботы не считают их?
<vladgobelen> http://blogee.ru/hi-tech/veb-servera-vzglyad-iznutri-rejtingi.html
<vladgobelen> ну вот какие то левые подсчеты
<vladgobelen> никто это считать не будет, ибо не выгодно для бизнеса
<vladgobelen> кстати, рейтинг бред. Смотри на него внимательно
<chapt> дык насчет алиасов никто не в курсе?
<vladgobelen> numberto: http://w3techs.com/technologies/overview/operating_system/all
<numberto> vladgobelen: спс
<vladgobelen> numberto: Но это только веб-сервера
<vladgobelen> Linux 49.9%
<vladgobelen> BSD 2.0%
<vladgobelen> Unknown 47.9%
<vladgobelen> Шикаааааарно
<shenmue> как это анкнаван
<vladgobelen> а вот так вот) такая вот забавная статистика
<shenmue> хы
<SergeyIT> shenmue, читай сенсоред )
<vladgobelen> это как та статья, где было вычислено, что винда дешевле линукса
<shenmue> 35 на винде... не поверю
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Если проще - статистика по данным заказчика
<uzver> привет усем
<vladgobelen> например собираем данные по серверам в пределах фирмы майкрософт и на этих данных создаем статистику: 35, винды, 60 линукса итд\
<shenmue> у меня сервер пуль аудио и сервер ксорг. я вошел в статистику там иль как? и считаюсь как две сервера или один?
<shenmue> ддва*
<vladgobelen> пфф.. у меня тогда их штук 10
<vladgobelen> shenmue: По сути на рынке ос винда лидирует, как самый дешевый вариант
<shenmue> ты про те подсчеты?
<shenmue> знаю о них
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Из популярных на рынке всего две оси по сути - винда и рэдхат. Был вроде новелл, но их майкрософт скупила. Рэдхат это профессиональная система очень и очень дорогая. Потому популярна винда
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Все остальное большинство - некоммерческие системы
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Сейчас правда убунту набирает обороты.
<shenmue> хм не знал что у фильма "код да винчи " есть продолжение
<shenmue> vladgobelen		мне многие говорили что рэдхэт на серверах самое оно
<shenmue> или дебиан
<vladgobelen> shenmue: посмотри цены на рэдхат и выбери дебиан
<numberto>  habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/116992
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Еслиты посмотришь на коммерческий линукс - он или в лидерах рейтинга или лидер по цене
<shenmue> да я как то не админ
<vladgobelen> да хотя бы возьми андроид и рэдхат
<vladgobelen> возьми те же роутеры
<shenmue> просто хоум юзер =)
<SAPetrovich> sharikoff>со сквидом уже закончили?
<Hardman> Всем привет
<Hardman> Как попроще сделать экспорт списка подключённых репозиториев из консоли???
<Philipp2007> Hardman: а куда экспортировать?
<Hardman> В текстовой файл к примеру...
<SAPetrovich> Hardman>cat /etc/apt/sources.list > /home/administrator/test1.txt
<nAgoHaK> ку
<Hardman> спасибо, но это не то...
<Hardman> У меня в /etc/apt/sources.list.d еще 44 файла
<Hardman> Задача стоит простенькая - перенос профиля пользователя на другую машину. Для этого: 1 - сохраняю папку пользователя. 2 - экспортирую список установленных пакетов. 3 - экспортирую список подключённых репозиториев. На новой машине всё тоже самое но в об
<Hardman> ратном порядке. Просто коприровать папку apt мне почему-то кажется не по фэн-шую...
<Hardman> Моё сообщение съелось?
<Hardman> Задача стоит простенькая - перенос профиля пользователя на другую машину.
<Hardman> Для этого:
<Philipp2007> наоборот наверное самый простой вариант это копирование
<Hardman>  1 - сохраняю папку пользователя.
<SAPetrovich> /etc/apt/sources.list.d в этой директории кажется листы и сейвы листинга которые записаны в файле source.list
<Hardman> А остальное выплюнолось...
<SAPetrovich> вроде так
<vladgobelen> cp -R
<Hardman> SAPetrovich, не батько...  В этой папке лежат репозитории сторонних разработчиков...
<SAPetrovich> не знаю, по крайней мере что у меня прописано в source.list все то же самое хранится в указанной тобою директории
<Philipp2007> Единственное при тупом копированнии файлов ключи к репам не скопируются. В ручную из вбивать пришлось.
<Philipp2007> Ключи хранятся в trusted.gpg
<VOLKINET[RUS]> Всем привет! У кого нибудь стоит жесткий на 1тб(сата).
<VOLKINET[RUS]> ?
<NGE01> VOLKINET[RUS]: да
<conan_chief> всем привет
<VOLKINET[RUS]> <NGE01> и как? Проблем нет?
<VOLKINET[RUS]> " [16:03]<conan_chief> всем привет"  привет.
<NGE01> VOLKINET[RUS]: ни каких
<VOLKINET[RUS]> " <NGE01>  извиняюсь, что приватником не пишу. Но я с мобилы. Да у друга моего саташные диски читать не хочет
<conan_chief> я тут вчера спрашивал но может сегодня тут есть ктото кто знает. в общем у меня есть ноут раритетный хотел его использовать для подключения по ssh, поставил на него серверную убунту (настольную не переваривает тяжела для него) но она не во весь экран
<conan_chief> а маленького размера квадратик посередине (хотя до этого пробовал ставить ZenWalk там он на весь экран)
<NGE01> VOLKINET[RUS]: :-D  руки оторвать
<conan_chief> собственно вопрос а как можно сделать что было на весь экран (модель ноутбука thinkpad 600)
<alexzulu> conan_chief, можно попробовать в грубе задать параметры консоли. типа видеорежим.
<VOLKINET[RUS]> <NGE01>  кому
<conan_chief> а где именно в грубе эта настройка ?
<bggooo> GRUB_GFXMODE может тут
<VOLKINET[RUS]> " [16:07]<alexzulu> conan_chief, можно попробовать в грубе задать параметры консоли. типа видеорежим."  можно, но если он недавно пользуется, то проблема для него.
<alexzulu> gfxmod там не нужен вообще.
<alexzulu> задолбали пихать красивости в загрузку.
<VOLKINET[RUS]> У моего друга такая дребедень, через 20-30минут экран гаснет и не на че не реагирует, загрузка с СД.
<conan_chief> VOLKINET[RUS] а есть другой способ?
<conan_chief> и где находиться файл GRUB что нужно подправить?
<alexzulu> conan_chief, /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<VOLKINET[RUS]> " [16:12]<conan_chief> и где находиться файл GRUB что нужно подправить?" ну как я и говорил, новичок. Блин я не дома. И с телефон. ПК с убунту нет.
<conan_chief> "set gfxmode=640x480"  ? это оно ?
<bggooo> да, чет я не то тыкнул, может всетаки не /boot/grub/grub.cfg а /etc/default/grub
<bggooo> не
<Hardman> conan_chief нет, не оно...
<VOLKINET[RUS]> Насчет моего вопроса нет ответа или никто не сталкивался с такой белебирдой
<Hardman> VOLKINET[RUS] энерго-сберегающий режим?
<alexzulu> можно попробовать и в /etc/default/grub раскоментить GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<AntonS> а unity доступна только в 11 ?
<Hardman> VOLKINET[RUS] скринсейвер отключён?
<VOLKINET[RUS]> " [16:14]<bggooo> да, чет я не то тыкнул, может всетаки не /boot/grub/grub.cfg а /etc/default/grub"  у всех по разному, зависит от типа ее и версии.
<alexzulu> но потом надо обязательно сделать sudo update_grub
<alexzulu> *sudo update-grub
<Hardman> conan_chief, при загрузке системы изображение по центру и маленькое? Какие видео режимы доступны? Видеокарточка ATI???
<VOLKINET[RUS]> " [16:15]<Hardman> VOLKINET[RUS] энерго-сберегающий режим?"  да фиг его знает. Сидишь, активность есть и всеравно гаснет.
<conan_chief> Тип:NeoMagic Graph NM2160B
<VOLKINET[RUS]> " [16:15]<Hardman> VOLKINET[RUS] скринсейвер отключён?"  да
<alexzulu> VOLKINET[RUS], на основе /etc/default/grub генерится /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<conan_chief> это старый раритетный бук 98 года выпуска
<conan_chief> изображение по центру маленькое
<conan_chief> да
<alexzulu> conan_chief, ужасть.
<Hardman> VOLKINET[RUS], в логах что-нибудь пишет? Перегрев? Задания по расписанию?
<VOLKINET[RUS]> " [16:19]<Hardman> VOLKINET[RUS], в логах что-нибудь пишет? Перегрев? Задания по расписанию?"  :-)
<VOLKINET[RUS]> " [16:19]<VOLKINET[RUS]> " [16:19]<Hardman> VOLKINET[RUS], в логах что-нибудь пишет? Перегрев? Задания по расписанию?"  "  неа.
<alexzulu> Hardman, с компакта система грузится. какие логи.
<VOLKINET[RUS]> Яж написал что с СД груз.
<Hardman> Проглядел...
<Hardman> У меня было такое на сусе...  При запуске скрин-сейвера openGL зависал намертво...
<Hardman> Не любила моя встроенная видюшка 3Д...
<VOLKINET[RUS]> И второй прикол, куда логи будут грузиться, если саташники hdd не видно
<Hardman> А в биосе видно
<Hardman> А в биосе саташники видно???
<Philipp2007> VOLKINET[RUS]: а в биосе ни каких параметров по ним нету?
<VOLKINET[RUS]> " [16:23]<Hardman> А в биосе саташники видно???"  ни одного лога
<alexzulu> VOLKINET[RUS], в настройке питания смотри профили. он может в сон или гибернацию уходит а выйти никак.
<conan_chief> а как мне узнать какие графические режимы доступны? и как их переключать?
<VOLKINET[RUS]> alexzulu, может быть и в этом. А стадандартные настройки в ней какие?
<VOLKINET[RUS]> " [16:23]<Hardman> А в биосе саташники видно???"  ага
<alexzulu> VOLKINET[RUS], просто посмотреть и отключить переход в эти 2 вида.
<Hardman> conan_chief выполни "gnome-display-properties"
<conan_chief> О_о откуда гном? я про серверную ОС
<alexzulu> Hardman, ага. в консоли.
<conan_chief> у меня там голая консоль
<VOLKINET[RUS]> Я еще читал на офф сайте, что если монитор погаснет то нажать [Еnter]
<Hardman> conan_chief тоесть у тебя там нет иксов???...
<conan_chief> затрудняюсь ответить. думаю что нет раз это ubuntu server 10.04
<alexzulu> conan_chief, в /etc/default/grub попробуй раскоментить GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<VOLKINET[RUS]> " [16:28]<Hardman> conan_chief тоесть у тебя там нет иксов???..." :-)
<alexzulu> и перегенерируй конфиг.
<Hardman> =)))  у меня на серваке иксы были...
<conan_chief> ладно понял попробую чуть позже. спасибо друзья
<alexzulu> Hardman, а смысл?
<VOLKINET[RUS]> " [16:29]<Hardman> ))  у меня на серваке иксы были..."  а версия какая?
<conan_chief> *года два или три назад я пробовал убунту и тоже заходил сюда, и люди что здесь обитают стали намного добрее и отзывчевее
<conan_chief> спасибо
<alexzulu> conan_chief, просто тут убунтоводов мало стало.:)
<Hardman> VOLKINET[RUS] openSUSE 11.0
<VOLKINET[RUS]> " [16:31]<alexzulu> conan_chief, просто тут убунтоводов мало стало."  жалко! ОС с плагинами покруче окна!
<Hardman> conan_chief проверься на наличие иксов...
<conan_chief> всмысле убунтоводов ? красноглазых?
<VOLKINET[RUS]> " [16:31]<Hardman> VOLKINET[RUS] openSUSE 11.0"  а он про убунту сервер 10.04 говорил
<Hardman> Не здоровая тема...  Текстовой режим на подобие 12-го не должен быть в центре и маленьким...
<alexzulu> conan_chief, красноглазые это гентушники.
<alexzulu> но вот как раз гентушники расскажут больше чем убунтологи.:)
<Hardman> VOLKINET[RUS] суть одна, если захотеть можно и десктопную систему на консоле поставить...
<conan_chief> а кто тогда остался на канале если убунтоводы ушли? раньше злые люди были, чуть что сразу "кури маны, и спроси у гугла"
<Guest46323> Привет всем. Ребят, у меня странная проблема. Из оперы в кубунте не копируется в винду в виртуалке VB версию 404 (классно да?). Из других программ - нормально, в обе стороны.
<VOLKINET[RUS]> " [16:34]<Hardman> VOLKINET[RUS] суть одна, если захотеть можно и десктопную систему на консоле поставить..."  тока не на старый комп.
<alexzulu> conan_chief, тихо. злобные убунтоводы спят. накликаешь беду.:)
<Guest46323> Ясень пень в настройка двухсторонний обмен, версия дополений в винде совподает что версией VB.
<Guest46323> В чем дело? Пожалуйста помогите разобрать, убунтоводы!
<Hardman> Guest46323 VB  - виртуалбокс???
 * alexzulu не убунтовод.
<Guest46323> Да
<Guest46323> Извеен
<conan_chief> а ещё мож кто знает, я пробывал на этуже машину поставить web сервер (lamp) но от простой CMS типа ворд преса, ноутбук начинал захлёбываться, 128 ram у него, может ему заменить апачь чемто более лёгким?
<Guest46323> Извеняюсь, могу выслдушать советы и не убунтоводов
<conan_chief> а то слишком абильно подкачьку использует и тупит
<Hardman> conan_chief это еще и ноутбук???
<conan_chief> )))да
<Guest46323> Кто-нибудь встречался с подобной хренью?
<Hardman> conan_chief - живодер...
<conan_chief> я же писал сттарый 98 года выпуска
<alexzulu> conan_chief, как мне кажется тебе вообще надо чтото старенькое ставить. и желательно полегче. сейчас возможно в ядре многие модули которые нужны твоей системе отключены.
<Hardman> Guest46323 косяк оперы, ВБ или системы...  Что за система? Попробуй откатить ВБ, тоже самой с оперой...
<conan_chief> мне просто жалко что он просто лежит, вот я и пытаюсь его приспособить. к своим задачам
<Hardman> conan_chief залей на него колибриось
<alexzulu> conan_chief, у меня шлюз лежит на Asus EeePc 701.:)
<conan_chief> заодно и изучить ОС
<Guest46323> Kubuntu 10.04, проблема была и на 3 (извеняюсь за не точность) версии VB, опера раннее изпользовалясь тоже старая.
<Hardman> conan_chief а тебе только http нужен или с пхп и мускулом???
<conan_chief> и php и мускул тож нужен
<Guest46323> Я конечно попробую поставить предыдущию версию оперы но...
<Guest46323> .. не уверен что это поможет.
<Hardman> conan_chief - вы таки батенько извращенец...
<Hardman> Guest46323 откуда куда не копирует? в ВБ???
<Guest46323> Да, в ВБ.
<Hardman> Guest46323 кеды 4-е???
<Guest46323> Естественно...
<Guest46323> Но сними раньше работало...
<conan_chief> Horde - почему сразу извращенец, говорю же жалко что рабочая машина просто лежит
<Hardman> Guest46323 там есть толи Кбуффер толи еще что...  Сохраняет историю копирования в буфер обмена...
<Guest46323> Да, да.. Забыл про него сказать... Это Klipper, я уже манипулировал с ним, отлючал, очищал. Не помогает
<Hardman> conan_chief - потому что машинку жалко... на 128 метров озу, и пхп и мускул и хттп...  Ясно для чего консоль, но таки всё равно тяжеловато мне кажется...
<Guest46323> Есть какие-нибудь идеи?
<conan_chief> ну да...а что можно облегчить?
<Hardman> Guest46323 а в самом клипере сохраняется то что копируешь из оперы?
<Guest46323> Эээ... Ну да.
<Hardman> conan_chief ну к примеру зачем пхп и мускул???  Точно нужны???
<conan_chief> заменить апачь на lighttpd
<conan_chief> да я хотел его под DyDNS и WordPress
<Hardman> Guest46323 копируешь текст или медию???
<Guest46323> Текст
<Hardman> Guest46323 текст в блокнот а потом из блокнота в ВБ работает?
<Guest46323> Да
<Hardman> conan_chief пробегись по бутскриптам...
<Guest46323> Ладно, проведу пару эксперементов, переустановлю оперу, и расскажу чем это закончилось через часок...
<Hardman> Guest46323 ничем скорее всего...
<Guest46323> Наверно...
<Guest46323> Ладно, отпишусь чуть позже...
<Hardman> Guest46323 мне кажется суть в том что при копировании в блокно он копирует как текст, а при копировании в ВБ, он копирует как в ОпенОфис, со всеми свойствами и оформлениями текста, чем просто запарывает буфер...
<Hardman> *никода не копипастьте в writer из мозилы...   =)))
<conan_chief> ладно всем спасибо, до встречи
<Hardman> До встречи...
<Philipp2007> Hardman:  сча попробую )))
<Hardman> Ладненько...  У кого какие мысли есть как сделать экспорт репозиториев в текстовой файл???
<[Raiden]> Hardman: все они в /etc/apt , вполне достаточно цикла и cat
<Hardman> [Raiden] это к примеру как??? цикл на N шагов, где N - колличество записей в /etc/apt/sources.lisl.d/ делённое на два, и последовательное чтение файлов???
<shenmue> а копипаст не?
<Hardman> Имена файлов брать из массива???  А в массиве они ls /apt/..../  ???
<[Raiden]> Хм, позже посмотрю. Ем сча )
<Hardman> shenmue копипаст не метод для скрипта...
<shenmue> сорька
<Hardman> shenmue да незачто в общем-то...
<Hardman> смысл в том что либо это переносить всей папкой apt, либо найти команду экспорта репозитариев и ключей...
<shenmue> а как там в конец файла дописывать? >> этим?
<Hardman> угу
<shenmue> открыть каждый и дописать в конец файла
<[Raiden]> Hardman: find  /etc/apt/sources.list.d -iname \*.list |while read x ; do cat "$x" >>~/repos.txt  ;done
<[Raiden]> less ~/repos.txt
<[Raiden]> потом седом можно вырезать пустые строки
<[Raiden]> или заменить их на что-нить
<Philipp2007> Файлы ключей еще не забудь. или они при копировании на другой комп будут не действительны?
<[Raiden]> нет наверное. Они скорее всег ов каком-то файле лежат. Можно сделать скрипт для поиска в веб ключей, по ошибкам
<VOLKINET[RUS]> Меня чтот кикнуло.
<rapidsp> ключи скорее всего надо будет заново запрашивать
<Philipp2007> ключи лежат /etc/apt/*.gpg
<[Raiden]> если задача перенести на другой комп, а не именно в текстовый файл записать, таром пакуйте папку апт в етц и все дела
<rapidsp> +1
<shenmue> про копипаст я говорил уже
<shenmue> =(
<rapidsp> тока apt/cache туда не завернуть случайно :)
<rapidsp> а нет... она ж в варе :)
<[Raiden]> ключи моЖно так восстанавливать sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com C5E6A5ED249AD24C
<[Raiden]> цифирка из ругани апта
<Philipp2007> Я пробывал копировать caсhe копировать в другую систему но почему то она все равно с инета качала.
<rapidsp> тока это для каждого репа придется
<rapidsp> Philipp2007: может просто версии обновились
<shenmue> а ключи для каждого репа свой или для каждого юзераи репа ?
<Philipp2007> shenmue: для каждого репа вроде бы свой. Но лежат они вроде бы в одном файле.
<shenmue> кстати если если репы переносить то на ту же версию. а то везд предется менять маверик на натти к примеру
<Philipp2007> В управлении репозитариев во вкладке аутентификиции есть подключить файл ключа или как то так
<[Raiden]> наверное есть команда на экспорт
<[Raiden]> ключей
<shenmue> нету
<[Raiden]> если поискать, я не в курсе
<[Raiden]> Хм
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-19.png востоновить... что будет? =)
<VOLKINET[RUS]> Очень то уж интересно. Я винду полностью перенес с винча на винчь с увеличением обьема раздела и с загруз фаилами.
<[Raiden]> shenmue: останутся только по умолчанию
<[Raiden]> опасная кнопка )
<shenmue> кстати а смысл копировать родные репы?
<dmay> shenmue: на случай если шаттлворт таки всех наи^Wкинет
<shenmue> =)
<shenmue> он завтра в москве будет
<[Raiden]> shenmue: в каком смысле конец файла?
<dmay> бедненький
<shenmue> [Raiden] ??
<rapidsp> во набухаемся!
<[Raiden]> можно вне цикла вписать чего-то типа echo  "" >>
<VOLKINET[RUS]> " [17:16]<rapidsp> во набухаемся!"  кто
<User206[web]> q2all
<VOLKINET[RUS]> " [17:17]<User206[web]> q2all"  че за хрень
<User206[web]> скиньте кто-нибудь свой дефолтный sources.list для 11.04, plz)
<[Raiden]> shenmue: чат вверх уехал там что-то было про конец файла. ) фиг с ним.
<VOLKINET[RUS]> Я 10.10 пользуюсь.
<shenmue> ну скажем du > чота.txt && du /mnt/windows >> чота.txt
<[Raiden]> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=139034.30;viewResults
<SergeyIT> User206[web], рассказывай как свой сломал
<VOLKINET[RUS]> Кто нибудь пользуется плайонлинукс с вайном
<User206[web]> [Raiden]: превед) эта кнопка может и пашет, но мои дефолтные репы не пашут почему-то...)
<shenmue> второе же допишеться в конец файла?
<[Raiden]> shenmue: да
<[Raiden]> User206[web]: )
<shenmue> после умников с rm rf читаю мэны на каждую букву в скриптах =)
<[Raiden]> )
<VOLKINET[RUS]> " [17:20]<shenmue> после умников с rm rf читаю мэны на каждую букву в скриптах "  во дошел :-)
<[Raiden]> можно с циклом и > убить ос не хуже чем rm rf , прижелании от рута.
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> про этот гениальный совет на баше прочитал. так что я не попался =)
<shenmue> там слакварщик несчастный был
<User206[web]> SergeyIT: начал ставить дрова нвидиа 270 бета вроде, отключил эти стандартные новеауае дрова и потом вобще сигнал на моник не поступал при загрузке
<User206[web]> ща поставил снова и терь он мне чот форматнул нетак всё...( блин
<SergeyIT> User206[web], 11.04 не для экспериментов
<User206[web]> почему-то 3 раздела терь на харде, / , /home и какой-то медиа со всем объёмом моего харда... а я его на хоум определял...
<VOLKINET[RUS]> " [17:23]<SergeyIT> User206[web], 11.04 не для экспериментов"  +1
<User206[web]> SergeyIT: а для чего?)
<[Raiden]> я не пользуюсь ноувеау, при таких закрытых дровах в этом мало смысла.
<SergeyIT> User206[web], для тестирования её самой
<User206[web]> я тоже, не в этом дело, дайте кто-нибудь дефолтный соурс.лист свой)
<VOLKINET[RUS]> " [17:23]<User206[web]> SergeyIT: а для чего?)"  для выявления ошибок в ней:-D
<[Raiden]> Хм , ну сча. Виртуалку придется грузить
<User206[web]> SergeyIT: да я всё не начну её норм тестировать ,слетает что-нидь постояно)
<AndreX> User206[web]: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<User206[web]> [Raiden]: они, репы же как-то локализуются, у меня вначала .uz везде, потому что я с узбекистана наверное, а они не пашут, поэтому мне над те, которые пашут)
<User206[web]> AndreX: вау, круто, спс))
<[Raiden]> User206[web]: там же в источниках есть выбор зеркала
<SergeyIT> User206[web], с такими вопросами тестировать не надо
<shenmue> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/mtnmP
<User206[web]> [Raiden]: есть, но там ж как-то под меня они, узбекские какие-то, не работающие))
<User206[web]> SergeyIT: ок, не буду)
<User206[web]> всем спс, ушёл на переустоновку))
<[Raiden]> Там они по выбору, как основные сервера, так и различные локальные
<shenmue> интересные рсс. сначала как поставить новые скролбары из 11.04. на след день как их отключить. видать совсем задолбали
<chapt> кстати по вашему опыту когда 11.04 более менее стабильнойи  юзабельной станет?
<VOLKINET[RUS]> Когда из теста выйдет
<chapt> сколько времени после релиза должно пройти?
<chapt> ну из теста она 28 апреля вроде как выходит
<VOLKINET[RUS]> От 2месяцев до 1года.
<chapt> но там же один черт еще кучу багов найдут
<chapt> VOLKINET[RUS] - спс
<VOLKINET[RUS]> " [17:31]<chapt> но там же один черт еще кучу багов найдут"  так на что тест то.
<shenmue> уже хотят отказатся от юнити
<chapt> то есть не ранее июля
<shenmue> на время
<VOLKINET[RUS]> Ну можно так и сказать
<Philipp2007> Ну отказываться уже поздно.
<[Raiden]> кто там тестит... темы гтк2 для гтк3 подходят?
<Nor8> Подходят
<[Raiden]> jr
<Nor8> Я тестил
<[Raiden]> ok
<VOLKINET[RUS]> Я офф. Домой иду.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Рейзер4, который в инсталяторе 10.10 есть, тот самый, последний рейзер?
<[Raiden]> там просто рейзер, третий
<[Raiden]> 4 в ядре нету, и в чистом и в убунтовском
<Nor8>  [Raiden]:  Да уже прочитал про красноглазие с патчем, но подумал, а вдруг! )))
<[Raiden]> есть слух что рейзер4 при юзе сжатия - самая быстрая фс под линукс. Написано эт оправда на ресурсе про рейзер )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Тоже прочитал в Вике, да и тесты есть
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Сжатие это как включать?
<[Raiden]> в теории так должно быть. При сжатии грузится проц, но меньше надо читать \писать. На практике фиг знает. У меня сча хом в бтрфс со сжатием lzo , я не замечаю что оно быстрее чем экст4
<[Raiden]> может рейзер4 лучше. Тесты гонять лень.
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Оно и не быстрее, бтрфс твое))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так как lzo опцию включить при установке? Или фстаб править?
<[Raiden]> у бтрфс через фстаб\маунт, у рейзер4 при форматировании
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: При форматировании с alternate?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: нет
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: А как?
<[Raiden]> после сборки своего ядра с патчем и установки reiser4progs
<[Raiden]> хотя форматнуть то может и сразу получится,  но без ядра не будет доступа.
<[Raiden]> Nor8: корень думаю, под рейзер только с переносом после установки уже. + отдельный бут под загрузчик. Груб2 его не понимает.
<[Raiden]> *под четвертый
<shenmue> а какая то фс вроде позволяля как то прям на ходу менятся на другую
<Nor8> Груб2 рейзер не понимает?
<[Raiden]> 4 вроде нет
<wesg> кто то что то слышал про следующий лтс, какие планы?
<Nor8> Караул! Груб2 вообще ничего не понимает, бтрфс не понимает, рейзер4 тоже
<shenmue> ставь лило
<Nor8> Да и лило это тоже кривое как смерть
<AndreX> и будет ещё хуже )
<shenmue> зато будет чем занятся
<chapt> кстати вопрос - имеется машина пень 3 700МГЦ, 512 ОЗУ, встроенная интеловское видео, что лучше поставить xubuntu  или lubuntu?
<shenmue> лубунту
<[Raiden]> можешь и то и то попробовать. 512рам впринципе ещё не плохо.
<chapt> смушает трабла что на машине обязательно нужен ОО а в стандартной поставке лубунты его нет, просто доставить?
<shenmue> легко
<[Raiden]> угу
<chapt> 512 то неплохо, но камень слабый
<shenmue> ставь майн lxde
<shenmue> майнт*
<chapt> в современных телефонах процы помощнее будут )
<shenmue> у меня 317мгц в телефоне
<Nor8> С таким железом лучше Паппи линукс поставить
<chapt> а с браузеров, хром себя как ведет? мне просто фф нравится, но тяжелый он зараза
<chapt> и на такой машине явно не пойдет
<[Raiden]> хром больше памяти ест
<shenmue> эпифани поставь. или как он там
<[Raiden]> и выделяет процесс на каждую закладку
<[Raiden]> и вроде на каждое расширение
<Nor8> Факт, хром жрет больше памяти
<[Raiden]> 512 это нормально, сойдет и фф и хром, просто не по 100 вкладок.
<chapt> гм, странно тогда что он в лубунте браузером по умолчанию сделан
<[Raiden]> я в виртуалке гном пускал ограничив память до 64мб, со свопом правда, и медленно ,  но работало. А 512 это огого.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> chapt: ну может я ошибаюсь, или лубунтовцы посчитали что мода\скорость в тестах важнее.
<chapt> тогда наверное так и поступлю,  просто после винды 512 считал это мало
<[Raiden]> смотря для чего. Для запуска оо + браузер сойдет, для обработки какой-нить картинки размером с плакат в 40 слоев...
<[Raiden]> точно не хватит
<[Raiden]> )
<XuMuK> мы кстати как то прикалывались с пацаном с одним килом вкладки закрывали))
<XuMuK> а про расширения не знал)
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0411/h_1302530664_205866d2f5.jpeg - тут 4 гига правда, но это гном, всякие фигни типа прелоад,qt софт и 64бит. Вполне хватило бы 1гб рам )
<chapt> да какой картинки, комп секретарши, в оффисе попечатать факс принять до на принтере что нибудь распечатать
<chapt> ну максимум почту еще отослать и пасьянс разложить
<XuMuK> [Raiden], а почему комп тортуга?)) чо, такой тормаз чтоль?)) о_О
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Ну, лоу комп впринципе. Хотя название от пиратского порта.
<[Raiden]> http://www.bibliotekar.ru/100zamkov/85.htm
<Nor8> [Raiden]:
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Капитана Блада в детстве начитался!)))))0
<sharikoff> а вот нафига 34 вкладки?
<[Raiden]> sharikoff: Ну, незнаю. Когда что-то ищу или несколько раз за день, бывает и 150
<User690[web]> проблема с настройкой huawei ZTE MF112 white невключается
<[Raiden]> а закрываю когда лагать начинает \ мешает
<sharikoff> открыл , увидел что не то , закрыл
<[Raiden]> User690[web]: на форуме есть
<sharikoff> не?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, ну чо, буим тест делать, сколько зарядка продержицо, если только ирку "дрвть"))
<inkvizitor68sl> ага
<XuMuK> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> дисплей, чур, не гасить =)
<[Raiden]> sharikoff: закрыл - предполагает что возможно придется открыть снова - зачем?
<asper> Всмем привет... народ где мне темки на убунту найти?
<XuMuK> ну ща, я тока домой пришол... ща до 100 доведу и буду с него сидеть))
<sharikoff> ну если там не то зачем открывать?
<XuMuK> я каг раз планом запассо))*
<[Raiden]> asper: для начала в репозиториях. А потом на gnome-look.org
<XuMuK> и пивом))
<XuMuK> и пиццей))*
<asper> ага пасибо
<dmay> о, о чем експериментируем?
<XuMuK> ааа...ыыы
<XuMuK> ща я вам прикол покажу, Райден уже видел))
<[Raiden]> sharikoff: я предпочитаю не думать о если. Ненужные файлы стираю только когда нехватает места, ненужные окна закрываю так же.
<[Raiden]> )
<Deck`> asper http://www.bisigi-project.org/?page_id=6&lang=en
<Nor8>  XuMuK:  Вот, вот, кое-кто кайфует в Испаниях, а Россия-Мать от коррупции задыхается)))
<sharikoff> может еще коллекция фильмов есть? или мп3
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, ты DolphinHD юзаешь?))
<[Raiden]> конечно
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: нет, просто делфин
<sharikoff> ясно
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: q
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<sharikoff> хомячья жизнь =)
<XuMuK> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11069273/screenshot_8.png
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, без разницы)
<[Raiden]> sharikoff: большая колекция музыки + клементин с опцией 50 случайных треков - отличная вещь ) Да и поиск любимых вещей мне кажется так быстрей чем в веб. Или скажем, если смотреть или слушать через веб, то это может помешать чему-то ещё - например тор
<[Raiden]> ент может вызвать лаг какой-нить или надо более дорогой тариф.
 * [Raiden] разболтался.
<fffars> привет всем
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: видел, юзаю
<sharikoff> [Raiden]: так не открывай по стопицот вкладок и тормозить не будет =)
<[Raiden]> )
<rapidsp> XuMuK: чета там по вертикали не очень приличное слово вырисовывается :)
<[Raiden]> Ну, не будем о вкусах. Я ещё помню не постоянный инет и вообще время без инета. Поэтому колекции всякие и запасы инфы это в крови.
<[Raiden]> :)
<sharikoff> тут конечно не поспоришь
<fffars> я установил jre с офф сайта в /usr/java и пытаюсь подключить её в firefox 4. она просто не появляется. что делать?
<sharikoff> а где она должна появиться?
<fffars> в плагинах
<total__> добрый вечер
 * shenmue задумался над тем зачем он это сделал
<sharikoff> about:plugins?
<fffars> да
<fffars> там есть IcedTea
<fffars> но java console или чтото вроде этого нету
<sharikoff> fffars: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/plugincheck/?
<DropSQL> всем привет
<DropSQL> подскажите плз
<fffars> sharikoff: нет
<DropSQL> я поставил php+apache2 из репозитория, а он мне php страницы предлагает скачать
<Nor8> Привод ДВД из консоли командой открыть можно?
<sharikoff> fffars: http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux.html#Java
<fffars> рабочая папка мозиллы в home лежит
<DropSQL> eject
<DropSQL> Nor8: это тебеъ
<XuMuK> rapidsp, в том то и прикол, что оно нарисовалос)) причом я не спецально ето задумал))
<sharikoff> DropSQL: а ты прописал Add Type
<sharikoff> ?
<DropSQL> Nor8: открыть: eject, закрыть : eject -t
<fffars> sharikoff: в папке мозиллы нет папки plugins (firefox 4)
<DropSQL> sharikoff: нет... и не нашел де
<Nor8> DropSQL: спс, сам что не догадался, хотя мог)))
<sharikoff> fffars: так сделай
<sharikoff> это ж линукс етит его..
<DropSQL> sharikoff: подскажи плз где
<DropSQL> Nor8: http://ubuntulab.ru/faq/topic/1586/ почитай...
<sharikoff> DropSQL: во фре я писал в  httpd.conf
<sharikoff> DropSQL: в убунте наверное в apache2.conf
<DropSQL> sharikoff: а покажи плз что писать?
<DropSQL> Add Type php text/php
<DropSQL> тип такого?
<sharikoff> нет
<XuMuK> Ну, не будем о вкусах. Я ещё помню не постоянный инет и вообще время без инета. Поэтому колекции всякие и запасы инфы
<sharikoff> DropSQL: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=146729.0
<XuMuK> читаю ету фразу и до меня даже не сразу дошло при чом тут коллекции инфы)))
<sharikoff> первая ссыль
<fffars> sharikoff: что-то не видит всё равно
<sharikoff> fffars: симлинк сделал?
<sharikoff> там написано
<fffars> ln -s
<sharikoff> угу
<fffars> sudo ln -s
<fffars> правда
<sharikoff> у меня ln-s
<sharikoff>  /me не любит себя ограничивать
<fffars> а там есть ns7 и ns7-gcc29
<Nor8> DeadBeef кто-нибудь пользует?
<XuMuK> зомби))
<sharikoff> fffars: а написано как?
<fffars> sharikoff: мозилла вообще не вдит
<sharikoff> ты читал ссыль что я дал?
<fffars> lf
<fffars> да
<sharikoff> и что ты понял?
<sharikoff> что надо поставить яву
<sharikoff> и сделать симлинк с либы в папку плагинс
<sharikoff> так?
<fffars> да
<sharikoff> и ты все сделал?
<fffars> если скомпилено gcc29 те эту версию
<fffars> так написано на java.com
<sharikoff> ну что то похожее на эту либу есть?
<fffars> всё сделал
<fffars> появился симлинк
<sharikoff> ну
<sharikoff> теперь закрой браузер
<fffars> а мозилла не видит
<sharikoff> открой браузер
<fffars> уже делал
<sharikoff> и посмотри
<fffars> неединожды
<sharikoff> нету?
<sharikoff> ясно
<sharikoff> в логах ниче нету?
<fffars> каких?
<sharikoff> messages
<fffars> нету
<fffars> у меня мозилла в /home/me/firefox
<fffars> дальше plugins
<fffars> и там симлинк полОжен
<fffars> но не фурычит
<fffars> sharikoff: вотайгонна ду?
<sharikoff> fffars: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=146729.0
<sharikoff> так не прокатит?
<fffars> фиг его знает
<sharikoff> или вот так
<sharikoff> http://www.google.ru/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ie=UTF-8&ion=1&nord=1#sclient=psy&hl=ru&safe=off&nord=1&site=webhp&q=ff+4+java+plugin+install+ubuntu&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&fp=791fba1e0745b982&ion=1
<fffars> это не комне
<sharikoff> fffars: может его в  /usr/share положить?
<fffars> кого?
<sharikoff> в папку с мозиллой с плагинами
<sharikoff> симлинк
<NGE01> дорогие садисты не подскажете как прошить hp ipaq rx4240 хочу туда линь
<fffars> в /usr/lib/firefox положил
<sharikoff> не катит?
<fffars> неа
<sharikoff> http://www.php-architect.com/blog/2010/10/19/installing-java-plugin-for-firefox-on-ubuntu-10-10-maverick/
<sharikoff> не?
<fffars> sharikoff: попробую
<rttf> ehlo zombies!
<fffars> sharikoff: он гад удаляет мой tuxguitar вместе с джавой
<rttf> кто подскажет, почему netstat выдает ip адреса в виде 215-155-157-50?
<sharikoff>  status=deferred (Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=rttf type=MX: Host not found, try again)
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> это те на ehlo
<fffars> sharikoff: хрен там плыл. не прокатило
<sharikoff> fffars: ну я низнаю даже чо сказать
<sharikoff> удаляй с конфигами -ставь поновой имхо
<fffars> я очередной раз устал джаву настраивать. займусь чем нибудь другим)
<sharikoff> rttf: это как?
<[Raiden]> почему никто не делает ппа с гном3 ждя 10.10
<[Raiden]> для
<[Raiden]> т.е. зе кеды 4.6.2 или xfce 4.8 не проблема.
<rapidsp> [Raiden]: да вроде ж грят, что в 10.10 такое пока невозможно
<[Raiden]> ерунда
<rapidsp> нет макета, не на чем пробовать
<[Raiden]> сборка любой версии гнома с любым необходимым набором либ в любо версии убунты возможна
<rapidsp> а рабочую кубунту в такой икпиримент не отдам :)
<[Raiden]> + я смотрел 2 нерелиза
<rapidsp> 11.04 же есть - отличный полигон
<alexandr> вечер всем :)
<rttf> sharikoff: а вот прям так и есть ppp178-210-16-173:someport
<sharikoff> -n добавь
<alexandr> подскажите как обновиться до 11.04,просто щас пробовал что то не плучается gksu update-manager -d
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, я таки поставил себе go launcher)
<XuMuK> или тебе launcher pro налсо? о_О
<XuMuK> нравилсо*
<[Raiden]> alexandr: зайди в источники Там где-то выбор на какие релизы обновляться
<alexandr> update-manager -c -d нашёл уже
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: launcher pro
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, ааа... ну мне более гоу лаунчер по душе)) 98%, еще пара мин и мне ехать надо)) потом мин ещё через 30 вернусь, булу лердать включеной))
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<XuMuK> йа майо)
<dmay> ощи http://www.pobeda-kosmos.ru/Pages/Default.aspx и это шарапоинт?? О_О
<renigat> добрый день
<dmay> renigat: что сломал?
<renigat> возможно ли в убунту отключить проверку помечиности ехе файлов как приложений?
<renigat> нипонял в каком смысле сломал?
<skai> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30203
<skai> dmay: он проверку орфографии сломал
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, зайду с dhd ника, если буит прыгать, то я или звоню или на вай фай перешол...
<dmay> ну пришёл сюда, значит чего-то сломал
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: угу. Дисплей, главное, не вырубался чтобы
<renigat> а ну да
<inkvizitor68sl> а то это будет читом
<renigat> еще не успел
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, я в настройках выставил 20 мин и буду переодически тыкать в него)) ггг))
<inkvizitor68sl> ага
<XuMuK> пальцем... указаьельным))
<renigat> не совсем сломаал не могу решить проблему с запуском ехе, требует что бы стояла метка, А ИНОГДА ОНА ВООБЩЕ ОТКАЗЫВАЕТСЯ СТАВИТСЯ
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, я его ещё ща ребутну, чтобы отсчет шол)
<inkvizitor68sl> ага
<XuMuK> 99й процент всегда, учка, самый долгий))
<inkvizitor68sl> ХД
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, http://goo.gl/YU8Lv ... всё почестному) самому интересно, и нужна объективность)) если чо, превъявить htc))
<inkvizitor68sl> гг )
<inkvizitor68sl> валяй )
<skai> блин
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, но тут и так ежу понятно, что ТАКИХ размеров екран, сам по себе, будет хавать немало...
<skai> XuMuK: у тя на смарте вертикально больше разрешение, чем у мя на ноуте
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: угу. поэтому я и считаю сравнение адекватным с desire z =)
<XuMuK> skai, фигасе) не, я знаю, экран у него - жесть)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, я те приглашуху в гтолк отправил, давай хоть попробуем, чо ето за фигня и как оно выглядит на теле))
<XuMuK> ну всё, засекай, я комп тушу, перегружаю телефон и понеслась)
<alexzulu> салам, пиплы.
<Philipp2007> и тебе салам!
<XuMuK[DHD]> inkvizitor68sl: ща пруфлинк  дам что уже не дома))
<alexzulu> Philipp2007, увидел твой хост и вопрос возник. как цена тырнета на мегафоне у вас?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK[DHD]: я верб =)
<Philipp2007> alexzulu: У меня тариф реальный безлимит. 500р в месяц. Правда скорость полное Гэ. Ночью между 4 и 6 около 1мбит. А вот днем... может и 2-5 кБит
<safinaskar> у меня win7. в вирт. машине - debian squeeze. на дебиане smb-клиент. как заставить его понимать русские буквы в именах? локаль - ru_RU.CP1251 (менять не хочу)
<alexzulu> ясно. у нас дороже да и зона покрытия плохая.
<XuMuK[DHD]> http://db.tt/vzlsYIw
<shenmue> спалил себя на фото
<UNIm95> http://www.lenta.ru/news/2011/04/11/minsk/
<inkvizitor68sl> UNIm95: боян
<UNIm95> я за 15 минут от взрыва оттуда вышел
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl смотри сам не порви
<UNIm95> *порвись
<inkvizitor68sl> чего мне рваться? я в москве живу
<inkvizitor68sl> для нас это дело привычное
<shenmue> это точно
<XuMuK[DHD]> кто хочет увидеть море?))
<shenmue> бесплатные путевки раздают? =)
<Philipp2007> XuMuK[DHD]: Ну море бывает разное. Меня чуть ли военкомат не отвез на море... Баренцево вроде ))) Так что не оч хо
<SA4ok> здравствуйте. меня интересует такой вопрос: как в ООо разом на всей выделенной области уменьшить шрифты текста на единицу (там есть 16,18,24, и каждый ну жно кменьшить на 1, не делая их равными), подобно m$ офису?
<Lorgus> SA4ok,  как то проблем не возникало
<Lorgus> SA4ok,  сек
<XuMuK[DHD]> да уж)
<XuMuK[DHD]> неее, у меня средиземное
<Lorgus> SA4ok,  как и в винде
<Lorgus> SA4ok,  в окне нужный размер руками
<SA4ok> Lorgus, вот именно чтоб не нужный размер, а просто тот который есть -1. просто у меня очень много такого текста с попеременно меняющимся шрифтом, разницу в котором нужно сохранить. и хочу уменьшить шрифты чтоб распечатать на меньшем колличестве лис
<SA4ok> тов бумаги
<SA4ok> нельзя так?
<Lorgus> SA4ok,  есть функция Разместить в окне..
<RStyler> всем привет
<RStyler> :)
<Lorgus> SA4ok,  а ваще  на твой вопрос... хз
<XuMuK[DHD]> http://db.tt/8X7k0Qo
<User552[web]> добрый вечер
<SA4ok> понятно.. спасибо за внимание.
<dmay> User552[web]: что сломал?
<User552[web]> вопрос , драйвера на samsung netbook n120 смогу поставить
<shenmue> сможешь
<shenmue> следующий!!
<User552[web]> спасибо
<Philipp2007> shenmue: XD кратко
<User552[web]> а где посмотреть модно
<User552[web]> ?
<dmay> модно смотреть в космополитане
<User552[web]> а если можно
<User552[web]> ?
<dmay> кто нить в курсе, ласт.фм уже дорос до нашихродных исполниелей?
<shenmue> надеюсь что нет
<Philipp2007> User552[web]: так а какие именно дрова. какое железо, че за система?
<User552[web]> intel atom, вифи , убунту
<dmay> даа... это было неочевидно
<Philipp2007> так а сама система wifi не подхватило?
<User552[web]> неа
<bazilio_> ][акер c BlackHat на обложке не берите - г**но полное... хуже чем все остальные выпуски!
<dmay> *][акер не берите - г**но полное /fixed
<shenmue> зачем журналы когда анлим
<Philipp2007> да что то последнее время вообще хакер не очень.
<dmitriywithers> всем добер вечер
<dmitriywithers> никто не подскажет как такую фигню сделать: http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2011/096/9/d/my_black_white_by_andrea2011-d3ddg3n.png ?
<bazilio_> где в мск линукс формат взять? 3 палатки обошел на меня смотрели както странно, а когда одна сказала что этот журнал одно и тоже что и чип фотовидео я вообще чуть в обморок не упал
<dmay> dmitriywithers: внезапно, автор с девианарта
<Guest90209> у меня такое плохое настроение =(
<dmay> dmitriywithers: алсо, маиглазааа!!!
<bazilio_> да чб - хмм...
<dmitriywithers> чего? О_О
<XuMuK[DHD]> ink|off|ZNC: а ты када вот таг, ты ето потом читаешь?
<dmitriywithers> я имею ввиду инфа в терминале...
<dmay> dmitriywithers: так уточнять надо, телепаты ушли к гентушникам
<XuMuK[DHD]> кстати, вот ещё море))  http://db.tt/hZKBbV3
<dmay> XuMuK[DHD]: не трави душу! я тебя уже нинавижу!
<dmay> dmitriywithers: это по любому к автору
<XuMuK[DHD]> ну вот... ничо никаму плохого не сделал, а меня уже ненавидяд :-(
<dmitriywithers> dmay: ну расписал он только для кранча, а вот как это в минт запихнуть: http://andrea2011.deviantart.com/art/My-Black-White-203860931
<toxa> всем привет.... а  кто пользует gnome3 (gnome-shell) ? :)
<dmitriywithers> не я явно))))
<dmay> dmitriywithers: а кранч не линукс штоле?
<XuMuK[DHD]> dmay, на липисинку http://db.tt/hJh4AZZ
<dmay> XuMuK[DHD]: haaaaaateeeeeee >.<
<toxa> а удобнее ведь :)
<dmitriywithers> да Линукс, но все же...
<dmitriywithers> тоха, чем? для нетбуков если только и то если он типа планшетника...
<toxa> удобнее приложения тыкать мышкой.... :) прыгать с помощью мышки со стола на стол... окошечки сортировать....
<bazilio> Это первый бсод на линуксе что я видел - тафталогия конечно, но факт остается фактом, система ушла в неотликаемое состояние после монтирования флешки
<XuMuK[DHD]> dmay, а я ещё и марокканского гашиша дунул)) а ты бы аместо хейта, лучше бы приезжал позагорать, я бы тебе стоимость тура обеспечил раз етаг в 10 поменьше)) но дело твае))...
<XuMuK[DHD]> чем в турагенствах*
<dmay> XuMuK[DHD]: это каким это образом, если не секрет? )
<shenmue> зачем это в терминале? туда лучше инфу полезную всунуть вместо коньков
<dmitriywithers> тоха О_о только этим удобно?)))
<toxa> а другим я ещё не почувствовал... первый день на работе с этим... дома пока старый
<toxa> вот я и хотел спросить.... как оно другим
<dmitriywithers> кстати, минт норм будет работать на оперативке в 300 с небольшим метров?
<XuMuK[DHD]> жил бы у меня, хавал тоже, ну и я местный, на разводы лохоу, читай турмстоу, сам бы не попалсо и тя бы отговорил)) а летом тут ето основной вид заработка))
<XuMuK[DHD]> гг
<bazilio> с если 1.5Гг есть под свап то нормально
<shenmue> бедный хард
<XuMuK[DHD]> dmay: да и не ты первый... проверяли)
<dmay> XuMuK[DHD]: а, ну учтем. а то у меня такие знакомы пока только в сочах всяких были )
<dmay> а кто опять сломал рсс на неторте?
 * shenmue уставился в потолок
<XuMuK[DHD]> так ет тоже самое, тоже куррортный город)
<shenmue> пурум пум пум
<XuMuK[DHD]> куда не глянь - везде море))
<XuMuK[DHD]> ща буит пруфлинк)
<Lorgus> <dmay> кто нить в курсе, ласт.фм уже дорос до нашихродных исполниелей? <shenmue> надеюсь что нет +1
<dmay> да уж понятно коль "основной зароботок" )
<shenmue> химика на острове бросили
<shenmue> судя по всему он метр на метр
<Lorgus> dmay,  и нефик прикидываться ^^^ привет...
<dmay> Lorgus: ку. куда прикидываться? О_О
<Lorgus> dmay,  да каГбудто сам не знаешь что ласт фм на рашу забил
<XuMuK[DHD]> да попадались мне пару раз правда...
<XuMuK[DHD]> нее, есть темы...
<dmay> Lorgus: я её последний раз щупал еще когда они о монетизации даже в дальних планах не думали )
<Lorgus> море... большое море.... зеленой травы....
<dmay> Lorgus: кстате. ты-ж тоже ифонойо^w^wдевелопер? или я путаю?
<Lorgus> лять... седня нарков со спидом видел... ппц...
<Lorgus> dmay,  чо чо
<dmay> значит путаю )
<Lorgus> страна тихо умирает... писец.. вы хоть плять не колитесь...
<S1asH> народ помогите тут недавно обновился и compiz вырубился
<dmitriywithers> Лоргус, страна уже давно сдохла... года так с 2000ого, а может и того раньше...
<shenmue> S1asH дрова вручную ставил?
<toxa> ага....а мы тут все боты! :)
<Lorgus> dmitriywithers,  кому как.. верю в лучшее... но насмотрелся... что бы избавиться от этого зла... нужно зло...
<dmay> ууу.... давайте вот политоту и жопологизм не разводить, а?
<Lorgus> крестовый поход млин...
<Lorgus> хотя англия с китаем так и сделала... отравила героином
<toxa> а как last.fm слушать... вечно... без подписки.....
<toxa> ?
<dmitriywithers> Лоргус, чем дальше тем меньше верится в лучшее...
<Lorgus> то был... 18*** и тока через 200 лет очнулись
<XuMuK[DHD]> dmay, one more) http://db.tt/zH6CJbN
<Lorgus> dmitriywithers,  ну плин.. а ты для чего ? пройти мимо ?
<dmitriywithers> Лоргус, знаешь, сча народ такой пошел что подойдешь вот так вот и огребешь не хило...
<Lorgus> dmitriywithers,  гы гы.... угу.. оч знаю...
<Philipp2007> Только сегодня у меня в доме мертвого торча нашли у себя в квартите. И то от того что вонь пошла.
<Lorgus> dmitriywithers,  гы гы эт потому как пойду очередной зуб  драть
<dmay> dmitriywithers: а не думал что это ты так подходишь что всегда отгребаешь?
<shenmue> =)
<Lorgus> Philipp2007,  вонь пошла от равнодушия..
<Lorgus> Philipp2007,  вам то нас Рать на соседа
<dmay> Lorgus: +1
<Lorgus> Philipp2007,  а что.. травки покурил.. потом вкололся.. ништяк... а потом помер..
<Lorgus> а сосед и не заметит как воняет
<Philipp2007> А чего ты сможешь  сделать с героинщиком? Помочь ему ты не сможешь. уже позно.
<Philipp2007> Три раза лечиться ездил и без результатов. сразу заново начинал.
<Lorgus> Philipp2007,  тут ты прав.. у них  даже фраза есть... : Героин умеет ждаь
<dmay> Philipp2007: его родным и друзьям, которые должны были его вытащить, тоже было на него нас куча прям
<Lorgus> ждать
<dmitriywithers> короч, пока дилеры и прочие перестанут давать на лапу нашим "правоохранительным" органам народ так и будет себя травить... думаю вывод из этого очевидный... от кого все зависит... ну это мое мнение и мой взгляд на ситуацию...
<Lorgus> приезжайте во Фрязино... 12--16 шприцов на кв. м. гарантирую.... сморите сами
<shenmue> ага каждогопервого наркомана насильно заставляют колотся
<Lorgus> dmitriywithers,  во сказал...
<Lorgus> dmitriywithers,  а власть не думал сменить ?
<alexzulu> а как же убунту?
<dmitriywithers> Лоргус, 1 человек ничего не сделает...
<dmay> ололо, ленин на канале!
<Lorgus> dmitriywithers,  кому то пц придет если кто то из тюрьмы выйдет...
<Lorgus> dmitriywithers,  k
<dmay> dmitriywithers: один человек может как минимум навести порядок вокруг себя
<Lorgus> dmitriywithers,  лЁнин сделал
<Lorgus> хотя много спорных вопросов
<Philipp2007> dmay: Попробуй а мы посмотрим на тебя. Мне молодежь лет по 14 таскает телефоны что бы потом купить спидов а родителям сказать что потеряли.  (( И это везде так
<Lorgus> вот у ся по деревне с ножом хожу... в МСК бы посадили .. у нас на Х ... посылаю...
<dmay> Philipp2007: пиздить и к родителям отводить не пробовал?
<Lorgus> Philipp2007,  купить что ?
<dmay> (простите, вырвалось)
<Lorgus> dmay,  не.. ему бабки важнее
<Philipp2007> Lorgus: Метамфитамин. наркотик такой.
<dmay> и вообще, да ну вас с вашей политотой, с есть ушёл
<Lorgus> Philipp2007,  хз.. кроме травы не пробовал
<Lorgus> кстати..
<Lorgus> вот и про траву... ясен пень  чо наркота зло... но те
<Philipp2007> Ну и не стоит. Химия голимая.
<Lorgus> тем не менее.. одина родня с водки на траву..
<Lorgus> одна
<Lorgus> резудьтат +100
<Lorgus> от водяры наверное так и надо..
<Lorgus> ибо раша дофига бухает
<Lorgus> лан... спать... мать его так... не колитесь плиззззззззззззззззззззззззззззз....... енто ппц...
<Philipp2007> В деревнях так вообще жесть твориться. Почти нет людей которые не пьют.
<Philipp2007> Lorgus: Ага. Спокойной ночи.
<dmitriywithers> Лоргус, ну как моя грит что японцы дают фору по кол-ву выпитого... давай, удачи
<dmitriywithers> народ, кто мпд юзает? дайте список файлов, которые создать надо, прописывать влень...
<Philipp2007> Че за мпд?
<Lorgus> Philipp2007,  тут ошибка... деренские всегда пьют.. но не нажираются... ты бы посмотрел как они работают.. подьем в 4 и пошло и поехало.. а то что пьют... так на завтрак обед и ужин...
<XuMuK[DHD]> внатуре говорят мир тесен)) http://db.tt/j3BORKa
<Philipp2007> Ну у меня рядом деревня. Так что я видал как они пьют. )) Подняться даже держась за столб не могут
<Lorgus> Philipp2007,  спс.. пошел .... далеко.. в сон... =0)
<dmitriywithers> филипп, Music Player Daemon
<Lorgus> Philipp2007,  да... есть такое...
<dmay> XuMuK[DHD]: москвичи на мазде это не к добру...\
<Lorgus> Philipp2007,  но это там где ничего нет... где мужику деваться некуда
<XuMuK[DHD]> dmay, шифруюцо видать))
<Philipp2007> dmitriywithers: Такое не видал. Пойду с богом знаний google  пообщаюсь ))
<Lorgus> Philipp2007,  а деваться ему екуда потому как наш презЫдент предоставил такие условия
<Lorgus> тока МСК и живет
<Lorgus> все... плин... дайте поспать
<Lorgus> 2 сутки..
<dmitriywithers> фил, ну как, посмотрел?)))))
<asper>  как Компиз выключить ?
<Philipp2007> dmitriywithers: Ну мне это не интересно. У меня сети нет. А так особых плюсов в нем не вижу
<dmitriywithers> фил, а по мне так оч не плохо))))
<dmitriywithers> аспер, правой кнопкой по рабочему столу и вродь последняя вкладка...
<asper> Изменить фон рабочего стола ))
<dmitriywithers> так, отойду...
<Philipp2007> Блин. Если человек пишет что собрался сбросится с крыши он же хочет жалости??? И прикалываться над ним не очень хорошо?
<asper> Ну ты нашел где продвинуть эту тему )
<Philipp2007> asper: так все равно все молчат.
<asper> Ну тогда думаю что ты прав.. Если человек так говорит значит он хочет внимания
<Philipp2007> Кстати с настройкой ADSL в убунте проблем нету? У нас появился авангардADSL думаю подключить.
<alexzulu> настрой соединение в модеме и забудь.
<asper> Достаточно перевести модем в режим роутэра тогда точно никаких проблемм с настройкой не бдет
<asper> вот вот... <alexzulu> ты прав
<DenPal> Эх, теперь и Минск с терактом :(
<Philipp2007> А можно и модем с wifi поставить. Что бы и в туалете с интернетом сидеть ))
<alexzulu> у меня роутер с вафлей. в туалете правда с мобилой сижу.:)
<asper> Ну да тогда все жильцы рядом за твой счет в нэте сидеть буду т))
<bazilio> А что WPA2 для кого изобретён?
<bazilio> у меня дома авторизация по WPA2
<XuMuK[DHD]> зацените и угадайте в чом разница)):
<Philipp2007> Я уже wpa2 ломал так что знаю что он не идеален.
<asper> Кстати а как влияет на инэт когда тва компа по одному соединению подключенны скорость падает или один комп просто не имеет доступа?
<Philipp2007> asper: Канал делится на два
<asper> И скорость падает?
<XuMuK[DHD]> http://db.tt/Aw9xePR и http://db.tt/T9fIoK5
<Philipp2007> В офисе ставил роутер на семь компов. Так инет тормозит только при скачивании файлов а так не заметно
<asper> А ну норм.. значит можно сидеть нахаляву за чужой счет без опаски ))
<asper> Или нет?
<Philipp2007> Ну если весь канал не забиваешь.
<asper> Ну эт понятно...
<Philipp2007> Вроде бы пока что в домашних условиях wpa2 не взломать методом перебора? Не кто не пробывал? А то не все сети по словарю ломаются
<doc_____> всем привет, кто-нибудь ставил kubuntu 11.04 с видекартой ATI?
<G1RZ> привет
<doc_____> а то проблема - экран мигает периодически
<shenmue> наверное потому что это БЕТА версия?
<G1RZ> тут регистрация не нужна?
<Philipp2007> doc_____: А какие дрова ставил?
<asper> <G1RZ> ytn
<doc_____> ну понятно что бета, я о том, можно ли это исправить
<G1RZ> только вы наверное мне поможете)
<doc_____> драйвера какие сама кубунта поставила, фриварные наверно
<doc_____> ставить проприетарные?
<Philipp2007> doc_____: попробуй проприетарные. Правда если видяха свежая.
<doc_____> HD4850 такая
<Philipp2007> doc_____: Ну она то еще поддерживается.
<G1RZ> вы моя последняя надежда, ни на одном дистрибутиве линукс (ub 9.1, 10.10, fedora 15) который я ставил, не работает встроенный микрофон.... на ноуте с ALC889 (Acer Aspire 5935g)/// помогите плиз
<G1RZ> компилил асу, в итоге она вообще не определяет мою аудиокарту
<G1RZ> алсу*
<bazilio> .ощшт №дштгч-кг
<bazilio> fail
<G1RZ> я неделю с линуксами вожусь, хочу стабильную систему для скайпа, работы, мультимедиа и инета
<bazilio> epic!
<G1RZ> мик не работает встроенный хоть убейте
<bazilio> G1RZ, и че у тебя не получаетсЯ?
<asper> <G1RZ> Убунту 10.10 что там искать
<G1RZ> включить встроенный мик
<G1RZ> я щас в 10.10
<bazilio> А колонки работаеют?\
<G1RZ> буду очень благодарен, реально уже неделю почти убил на эти системы
<G1RZ> да
<bazilio> гном оболочка?
<asper> А ты его пробовал на работоспособность ранее до установки Линукс
<G1RZ> только вот в лайвсиди кач-во звукаа лучше
<G1RZ> да гном 2.3....
<G1RZ> в лайвсиди мик тоже не пашет
<G1RZ> у меня их два как бы в настройках звука один Микрофон, а второй Line-in
<NGE01> G1RZ: alsamixer   F4   выбири capture  нажми пробел и подними уровень звука
<G1RZ> ноль
<G1RZ> там у меня 3 каптуры
<NGE01> G1RZ:  первая
<G1RZ> поднимал.... в звукозаписи тупо шипит и все
<dmitriywithers> народ, какие пакеты надо установить чтоб ставить проги из исходников без ошибок типа "не найдено" и прочих? очень надо знать...
<NGE01> G1RZ: после Input Source выюири втроенный мик.... все
<G1RZ> еще какой-то мик бост
<G1RZ> не понял
<G1RZ> там их 3 инпут сорса
<NGE01> G1RZ: первый
<G1RZ> без результатно
<G1RZ> встроенный это line-in ведь который
<NGE01> поставь Mix
<Philipp2007> line-in это вроде бы линейный вход. А встроенный Front-mic
<NGE01> Philipp2007: так и есть
<G1RZ> есть еще какойто Микрофон, он работает если через лин выход  я родключаю микрофон из вебки
<G1RZ> fron-mic не находит
<G1RZ> но мне нужен встроенный((
<NGE01> G1RZ: поставь микс и не парся
<asper> Виснет КС 1.6  при подключении к серваку
<G1RZ> что такое микс?
<NGE01> смешивать
<G1RZ> я ноль. подробней плиз
<G1RZ> где ставить и как
<NGE01> G1RZ: проще если мик есть он его включит хоть три пихай все в один захват пойдут
<G1RZ> так как это сделать?
<asper> кто нить поможет 7
<NGE01> asper:  что сломал?
<asper> Кс виснет при подключении к серваку
<G1RZ> для игр винду ставь как тебе помощь?
<shenmue> =)
<asper> <G1RZ> а как же религия
<G1RZ> у меня религия на неделю
<G1RZ> а играть я буду всеравно там где удобней
<G1RZ> точнее неделю как работает)
<aleksei> ++
<asper> А по делу кто нить скажет ?
<G1RZ> вот у меня трабла.... микрофон встроенный ни в какую не хо работать.. а еще звук плохой... на лайв сиди чесслово лучше был
<asper> <G1RZ> ставь винду и дрова )))))))))))
<asper> мы квиты ))
<G1RZ> я хочу работать, общаться, сидеть в инете на убунту
<aleksei> всем привет
<asper> а я играть в кс
<asper> в убунту
<doc_____> а я программировать в кубунту
<doc_____> давайте делиться своими желаниями :)
<asper> а я заниматься веб дизайном... правда Гимп для этого слабоват ((
<doc_____> кстати, убунтовцы, кто не видел кубунту и в частности KDE - гляньте, мне он больше гнома понравился :)
<shenmue> а я кино смотрю
<Sergey_IT> кку
<shenmue> куу
<asper> кук
<Sergey_IT> хватит смеяться над старым больным (
<asper> Извините
<XuMuK[DHD]> ку)
<asper> ))
<wesg> G1RZ, audio ppa
<Philipp2007> Кстати а если зараженое вирусом приложение запустить под wine? чего будет?
<asper> Чудо
<Sergey_IT> Philipp2007, попробуй, расскажешь
<doc_____> придётся создавать зону отчуждения в радиусе нескольких директорий от вайна
<KOPEIII> Всем привет!!!!!!!!!!
<Sergey_IT> не ори!
<doc_____> добрый вечер
<asper> Доброго времени суток
<Philipp2007> Sergey_IT: НУ смс вирусы не запускаются точно. Чего то им не хватает.
<EagleStars> И от меня всем привет!
<Sergey_IT> Philipp2007, выясни чего и добавь )
<wesg> G1RZ, http://paste.ubuntu.com/592748/
<KOPEIII> Народ, есть у меня файл с исходным кодом(простейшая программа)prog.c , как мне запустить её или откампилировать?
<wesg> gcc prog.c -o output
<EagleStars> Народ, посоветуйти Линукс для слабой машины. Нужен настольный вариант.
<wesg> ./output
<Sergey_IT> EagleStars, что значит - слабой?
<G1RZ> wesg  не спеши, эти команды мне?
<EagleStars> 2.6 целерон. 500 метров ОЗУ.
<wesg> G1RZ, если написал тебе, значит тебе
<wesg> EagleStars, ubuntu
<Sergey_IT> EagleStars, убунту 10.04 32бита
<Philipp2007> EagleStars: xubuntu пойдет нормально
<G1RZ> нет не мне ты написал оутпут какойто
<Philipp2007> убунту памяти больше жрет
<shenmue> фига себе слабая
<wesg> G1RZ, ясно
<EagleStars> Убунта тормозит жутко. Я с 8й на убунте сижу. Из за тормозов и начал искать. (
<Philipp2007> Памяти мало
<doc_____> у меня убунту 10.10 на целерон 700 мгц, 140 мегабайт оперативной крутится, правда без иксов )
<shenmue> смени де
<wesg> зачем вообще де?
<doc_____> консоль тащит, в консоли можно делать всё )
<EagleStars> Мне именно с иксами нужно: настольный вариант. Арч отлично идёт, но там с усстановкой программ бардак...
<Sergey_IT> EagleStars, 10-ка быстрее работает
<doc_____> даже в интернетах сидеть через консольный браузер )
<wesg> компиз + док хватает обычно
<G1RZ> wesg сделать всё как по ссылке, те команды что ты писал не нужны?
<Philipp2007> xubuntu попробуй. Или как советовали DE смени, у тебя оперативы мало очень для убунты.
<shenmue> если знаешь арч неужели не догодался про опенбокс?
<Sergey_IT> EagleStars, у меня селерон 2.2ГГц, но 750Мб памяти - 10.04 нормально работает
<EagleStars> Пробовал дебиан: он сразу мне глюк с жёстким диском выдал, тот когда паркует раз в секунду головки.
<EagleStars> xubuntu попробую. Спасибо.
<EagleStars> Sergey_IT видимо придётся разорятся на оперативку. ( У меня на пяти машинах надо будет наращивать. (
<Philipp2007> Sergey_IT: на работе бук с 786 мб так conky показывает постоянно что 90-95% занято.
<wesg> G1RZ, это не тебе было, раз без указания твоего ника
<EagleStars> doc_____ десятку то же попробую.
<wesg> Philipp2007, про кеш почитай
<Sergey_IT> Philipp2007, а конки с кино всяким и т.п.?
<EagleStars> Кстати, а кеш задавить можно без перезборки пакетов?
<G1RZ> wesg после обновы, перезагрузиться?
<wesg> да
<EagleStars> И какой DE посоветуете?
<Antiban> Да что за фигня нет не работает
<wesg> <EagleStars> Кстати, а кеш задавить можно без перезборки пакетов? // что за бред?
<Philipp2007> Sergey_IT: Ну уменя pidgin firefox skype и dropbox постоянно запущен OOo по мере надобности.
<Philipp2007> EagleStars: lxde попробуй
<Sergey_IT> Philipp2007, та выруби конки - зачем они постоянно работающие ?
<KOPEIII> если я запустил приложение в терминале, как закрыть приложение не закрывая терминала?
<EagleStars> Philipp2007 стоит сейчас на арче. Но не очень нравится: слишком упрощённый. Хотя надо на Убунту попробовать.
<XuMuK[DHD]> ink|off|ZNC: тут?
<wesg> EagleStars, а просто в убунту из коробки лишнее повыключать не вариант?
<Sergey_IT> KOPEIII, ^С
<EagleStars> KOPEIII ctrl+z или ctrl+x
<Philipp2007> Sergey_IT: Я по нему скорость инета смотрю. Да и не много он жрет.
<KOPEIII> Sergey_IT, SPS
<EagleStars> wesg Уже даже с минимал сиди ставил: сами программы прожорливые.
<wesg> какие например?
<Sergey_IT> Philipp2007, а чего там постоянно смотреть то?
<asper> А в Люсе можно окна полупрозрачными зделать?
<Philipp2007> Sergey_IT: У меня мегафон. Так у них бывает по нулям все падает. Помогает только модем передергивать.
<asper> ну всмысле убунту
<wesg> asper, в настройках компиза
<asper> <wesg> а именно
<wesg> гуглить вобще уже лень? там интуитивно же все в ccsm
<Sergey_IT> asper, зделать нельзя
<asper> блин я же видел скрины народ умеет
<Sergey_IT> asper, это не есть умение...
<asper> а что же это ?
<Antiban> Помогите настроить интернет
<wesg> свершилось, средний уровень образованности убунту-юзера стал ниже виндовых
<asper> <wesg> это хорошо или плохо ?
<Philipp2007> wesg: Чем проще установка тем больше таких пользователей.
<asper> значит хорошо ))
<Antiban> Люди помогите настроить интернет в backtrack 4
<Philipp2007> Antiban: Кого взломать решил?
<shenmue> гг
<shenmue> если инет осилить не может
<asper> а в  backtrack 4 там нет пользовательского интерфейся только консоль ???
<Philipp2007> Есть. Кеды.
<Philipp2007> Antiban: Пиши яснее. Через что инет.
<Antiban> тут дело в ином у меня сетевуха не определяется
<Philipp2007> Правда иксы ручками запускаются. Да и не особо нужны.
<Antiban> Инет без модема через оптику
<G1RZ1> при максимальном усилении микрофон просто шипит
<Antiban> Провайдер ufanet
<Sergey_IT> G1RZ1, он и должен шипеть при макс. усилении
<G1RZ1> он просто шипит , звук не ловит
<Sergey_IT> G1RZ1, а если уменьшить усиление?
<GuestArbaiter> Antiban: вообще то на Уфамане описание настройки подключения есть)))
<Philipp2007> Antiban: а ifconfig чего выдает? нету там ее?
<Ecclesiast> Всем доброй ночи))
<Philipp2007> Ecclesiast: И тебе доброй
<Antiban> есть у кого идеи
<asper> как зделать так чтобы лог диск не пропадал  с рабочего стола после ребута а то  он появляеться только при обращении к нему
<[Raiden]> !fstab |asper
<ubuntuhelp> asper: В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<Ecclesiast> Philipp2007 как оно? много народу поломало убунту и теперь ремонтирует?
<Antiban> Филлип только lo и все больше нихрена
<[Raiden]> гномошелл 2.91 c темкой http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0411/h_1302546283_87d2a1adf8.png
<G1RZ1> нет, просто меньше шипеть начинает
<Philipp2007> Antiban: Значит у тебя вообще ни каких сетевых не нашел.
<Sergey_IT> Ecclesiast, чего сломал?
<dmay> http://channel9.msdn.com/Blogs/Peli/TouchStudio-Script-Your-Phone-ON-Your-Phone
<dmay> ощи палево >.<
<Philipp2007> Ладно всем счастливо. Я свалил на работу
<Antiban> Филлип но сетевуха то есть в ноуте и че делать
<Antiban> Филлип но сетевуха то есть в ноуте и че делать
<Ecclesiast> Sergey_IT починил ужо)) Слушай почему при загрузе бунты стало вылазить сообщение типа shasis 0 error 2343
<Ecclesiast> Sergey_IT потом идёт нормальный загруз бунты.
<Sergey_IT> Ecclesiast, вирус видимо )
<Ecclesiast> Sergey_IT ха-ха не смешно((
<Ecclesiast> Sergey_IT я так понял что это глючит рэйд массив но после нескольких обращений он оживает и ось с него грузится)))
<Antiban> так придется все таки самому ковыряться
<G1RZ1> люди, встроенный мик не хочет работать, при усилении просто шипит
<Antiban> Какая модель ноута
<G1RZ1> 5935g
<G1RZ1> звуковуха ALC889
<G1RZ1> да еще вопрос как этот чат включить в emathy
<Ecclesiast> G1RZ1 а ось мик видит? или он идёт как акустика?
<G1RZ1> я чесно не знаю, в настройках аудио есть два варианта: Микрофон и Линейный вход
<Antiban> Асер
<Antiban> Асер
<Antiban> Все дело в дровах такое тоже было
<G1RZ1> и тогда когда дожлен работать линейный вход работате именно микрофон
<G1RZ1> тоесть надо включить "микрофон" чтобы работал микрофон подключенный через лин выход
 * mva[N900] [OFFTOP]ненавидит эту страну с еë порядками и аэропортами[/OFFTOP]
<shenmue> mva[N900] привет другх
<shenmue> с возращением
<mva[N900]> куда?
<mva[N900]> :)
<Ecclesiast> G1RZ1 не фкт что ось определяет мик на входе для мика, установить дрова повторно, а лучше родные с офф сайта. проблема решается в 98% случаев
<asper> как открыть mtab
<mva[N900]> я сейчас сижу в аэропорту, лечу в томск, матерюсь на авиакомпании ;)
<mva[N900]> asper, nano
<mva[N900]> nano /etc/mtab
<mva[N900]> только исправлять бесполезно
<G1RZ1> после установки реалтековских, вообще звук пропал
<shenmue> ну сиди =) у нас вроде за 4 часа приходить надо да?
<mva[N900]> не
<G1RZ1> эх
<mva[N900]> если б не багаж - я бы за 20 минут мог прийти
<G1RZ1> звук хоть лучше стал.... а мик не воркит(
<mva[N900]> я через интернеты зарегился
<G1RZ1> там на оф сайте реалтек в драйвере стоит поддержка alc889a  а alc889 нет
<G1RZ1> alsa conf после этого драйвера пишет что найдено неизвестное устройство
<wesg> <Ecclesiast> G1RZ1 не фкт что ось определяет мик на входе для мика, установить дрова повторно, а лучше родные с офф сайта. проблема решается в 98% случаев  // такая ЕРЕСЬ
<XuMuK[DHD]> ink|off|ZNC: эксперимент не удасца...
<G1RZ1> а как настроить этот чат для emathy
<G1RZ1> f nj ytelj,yj
<Ecclesiast> G1RZ1 а мик случаем не усб??? этот геморный девайс over9000 человекам моск вынес
<G1RZ1> f rfr jghtltkbnm xnj pf vbr&
<G1RZ1> а как определить что за мик?
<shenmue> встроенный?
<G1RZ1> да
<shenmue> значит не юсб
<Ecclesiast> wesg знаю, что пляски с бубном не избежны, особливо для экзотик девайсес
<wesg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/580508
<wesg> Ecclesiast, это не екзотик девайс, он поддерживается алсой которая в ядре
<EagleStars> Всем счастливо оставаться.
<wesg> какие там драйвера ставить "повторно" ?
<G1RZ1> wesg что там за ссыль я так не разберусь
<Ecclesiast> wesg ну не всегда, бубен всё равно зачехлять рано. на я РС уёбся писать конфиги сию карту хотя она встала как родная и всё определилось на ура.
<wesg> ему может достаточно мик выбрать всего лишь в alsa-conf
<G1RZ1> wesg там в описании бага указано что в одной конфе фронт мик ворк, а в другой экстернал не работает, помоги так сделать чтобы фронт работал
<wesg> и обновить алса из ппа
<G1RZ1> как?
<G1RZ1> я вот обновил
<wesg> G1RZ1, "options snd-hda-intel model=acer-aspire-8930g" in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<G1RZ1> по той ссылке, и сураунд саунд заработал :)
<wesg> минутку чай налью
<G1RZ1> окок
<G1RZ1> жду
<doctoras> Народ доброй ночи))
<G1RZ1> спокойной
<[Raiden]> )
<G1RZ1> докторас, ты врач?
<Ecclesiast> G1RZ1 а мик?
<Ecclesiast> :-D
<G1RZ1> нет
<G1RZ1> то я докторасу
<doctoras> Посоветуйте какой-то  конвертор
<doctoras> А точнее
<shenmue> doctoras	советую какой-то конвертор
<G1RZ1>  я не щнаю как отдельному пользователю писать
<doctoras>  какуюту нормальную оболочку для mencoder
<wesg> G1RZ1, ну вопервых запусти alsaconf и посмотри какие там микрофоны есть в списке
<wesg> во вторых, если про тот линк говорить - допиши options snd-hda-intel model=acer-aspire-8930g в /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<G1RZ1> alsaconf --- команда не найдена :)
<G1RZ1> а звук не смотря на это работает)
<wesg> sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<wesg> а почему он не должен работать?
<doctoras> ну а если у людей Quassel IRC
<G1RZ1> уже установлена новая версия алса утилс
<G1RZ1> как писать команду аслаконф, может не правильно пишу?
<wesg> alsamixer конечно же
<doctoras> не народ кто посоветует конвертор
<gaga_rin> вечера
<G1RZ1> и что в ласамиксере именно смотреть
<wesg> микрофоны свои если есть и их уровень громкости
<doctoras> ауууу
<G1RZ1> а где именно, в сис информации?
<doctoras> Ubuntuhelp ты здесь?
<wesg> G1RZ1, английский вообще не знаешь?
<G1RZ1> почему?
<G1RZ1> ну там есть звуковая какая
<wesg> очевидно что выбрать capture раздел
<G1RZ1> карта чип показывается
<wesg> или как он там
<doctoras> TomFar ты Админ?
<G1RZ1> и?
<wesg> G1RZ1, дай скрин его
<G1RZ1> выбрал полску Capture
<wesg> doctoras, в чем проблема?
<G1RZ1> rfr
<G1RZ1> как7
<wesg> как сделать скриншот я уже объяснять точно не могу
<G1RZ1> ок ща сам поищу
<wesg> ну поищи какие там пункты есть в capture
<doctoras> wesg немогу установить никакую графическую оболочку для mencoder
<wesg> и напиши сюда
<doctoras> Advice please worthy Video Converter
<doctoras> Ну есть варианты какиета у когото?
<ferrer3> Привет народ. Никто не подскажет? На ноуте сони вайо со встроенной видюхой Интел ВГА не регулируется яркость. Как исправить?
<ferrer3> Убунту 10.10
<shenmue> снова ты =)
<G1RZ1> почему вставить изображение кнопка не активна?
<XuMuK[DHD]> inkvizitor68sl: вовремя ты)) всё, ха на батарейке))
<gaga_rin> ferrer3:  дам тебе надежду только в бубунте
<ferrer3> ну что делать, а вдруго помогут.. Хотя похоже убунту драйвер для лед подсветки монитора не поддерживает.
<wesg> G1RZ1, залей на imageshack.us
<doctoras> People do not make me go to channel Kubuntu people there do not speak
<[v-8]_jupiter> Првиет
<doctoras> Ой
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK[DHD]: чо так?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Хм токашо обновил unity наконецто сделали что бы видно было куда сворацивается преложение)
<[v-8]_jupiter> так поприятней стало
<doctoras> народ не ну серйозно чтио ни кто на юзает не каких видео аудео конверторов?
<ferrer3> гага_рин, не знаешь как исправить?
<G1RZ1> http://img859.imageshack.us/i/92729858.png/
<XuMuK[DHD]> ща ща комп сяду, погодь...
<shenmue> doctoras гугол
<wesg> G1RZ1, правые две колонки не меняются громкость?
<doctoras> что гугл да гугл
<XuMuK[DHD]> за*
<G1RZ1> меняются)
<shenmue> doctoras а что не ясного?
<G1RZ1> каптуре 1 и 2?
<wesg> G1RZ1, а чего они на нуле тогда?
<[v-8]_jupiter> кстати может не в тему. Кто юзал samsung galaxy s . Как он стоящая вещь?
<doctoras> я нашол в синоптике конвертор но проблема в том что в синоптике нету к нему графической оболочки
<[v-8]_jupiter> или в топку
<[v-8]_jupiter> doctoras: а что конвертить?
<G1RZ1> всё на макс поставил их
<shenmue> doctoras в гугле вбиваем слова ищем  подходящее и ставим
<Sergey_IT> ferrer3, 10.04 пробовал?
<Ecclesiast> народ есть переключалка клавы под бунту??? Которая работает, а т о стоит ревенч кроме кучи лузлов толку чуть(((
<wesg> G1RZ1, в настройки звука в гноме зайди выбери микрофон , и проверь не заработал ли
<wesg> G1RZ1, там полосочка будет дергатьяс если да,  в том же окне
<ferrer3> Сергей, нет не пробовал.. .я не уверен, что предыдущая версия что-то изменит. К тому же я не очень представляю как откатиться на 10.04 (
<doctoras> прооблема в том что я скачал все оболочки для KDE на сайте поставщика и не одна не подошла
<G1RZ1> полосочка чет мерехтит в самом начале, но на звуки ноль реакции
<wesg> doctoras, зачем, если софт надо ставить из репозитория?
<Sergey_IT> ferrer3, пробуй сначала с лайвСД
<shenmue> ппц так не матерись. не матерись. не матерись
<ferrer3> у меня нету сидюка в ноуте, а на флешку я не умею устанавливать убунту ниже 10.10 )
<[Raiden]> Ecclesiast: все или почти используют переключалку по умолчанию... )
<wesg> G1RZ1, ну так sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<[Raiden]> можешь посмотреть xxkb
<wesg> G1RZ1, допиши в конец options snd-hda-intel model=acer-aspire-8930g  и сохрани и перезагрузить и проверь
<shenmue> ferrer3 ты только в рунете проблему искал?
<Mihanya> Доброй ночи
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, итааг)) с 17 40 до 21 20 (по твоему на 2 ч побольше)
<doctoras> и ещо  вапрос кто подскажет PPA для того чтобы флеш плеер нормально обновить, и кодыки для видео?*
<ferrer3> не только, везде пробовал, нету и всё тут
<G1RZ1> чет терминал застопорился на первой команде
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: и всё? оО
<Ecclesiast> [Raiden] мне автоматическая нужна ибо склероз мешает альт шифт наживать))
<wesg> G1RZ1, конечно, потому что открылся текстовый редактор
<G1RZ1> ;0]
<XuMuK> ни на секунду он не тух, ну и помимо ирцы, я музяру через мефон по блютушке слушаю, звонил нормально... могу посчитать, несколько фоток заслал с использованием координат...
<G1RZ1> файл аса бэйс пустой
<XuMuK> вопщем я ему нехило просрацца дал)
<[Raiden]> Такие не пользую. Автопереключалок читающих мысли нет, за остальными надо поправлять.
<[Raiden]> )
<wesg> G1RZ1, ну допиши туда
<G1RZ1> одну только ту строчку?
<Sergey_IT> ferrer3, я видел http://vaioubuntu.wordpress.com/ - в 10.04 работает
<wesg> я других не давал вроде
<G1RZ1> всё пробую)
<XuMuK> кстати, он ещё не вырубилсо, но недолго осталось)
<G1RZ1> ща перезагружусь
<ferrer3> сергей, я читал этот сайт, там правда другой ноут, но в принципе не понятно, если на 1004 работает, то почему же на более поздней версии нет?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11069273/screenshot_20.png http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11069273/screenshot_21.png
<shenmue> ferrer3 ядро и ксорг
<doctoras> помагите убить Ошыбку http://i038.radikal.ru/1104/b7/8cbb4cbd0c94.jpg
<shenmue> если ксорг за подстветку отвечает
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: что за апарат?
<dmay> doctoras: элементарно: "помогите убить ошибку"
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: и всё О_О ??????????
<[v-8]_jupiter> кто мне скажет galaxy s телефон . Стоит своих денег?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, да
<doctoras> пожалуййййсто
<Sergey_IT> ferrer3, еще не допилили. Тебе нужна яркость, или пообсуждать здесь - выбирай
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: жопа =)
<[Raiden]> а поменьше скриншота не нашлось?
<shenmue> dmay +1
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: у меня дольше =)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, ну да, маловато)
<[v-8]_jupiter> о чем вы?
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, но там екран всегда жрёт львиную долю, а тут он 4 часа не гас ащще!!))
<ferrer3> сергей, проблема в том, что с такой яркостью долго работать нельзя... ты мне лучше тогда скажи как ставить 10.04, 1010 я ставил через вибу, там винда сама качала автоматом последнюю стабильную версию
<doctoras> Спасите пожалуйстооооооо вот скрин по больше) http://s60.radikal.ru/i168/1104/5e/14eaf5e43d76.jpg
<XuMuK> и за ето приходицо платить...
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: сколько проработало то в итоге?
<XuMuK> с 17 40 до 21 33
<inkvizitor68sl> дисплей у Z кушает ненамного меньше + подсветка клавы(
<inkvizitor68sl> 4 часа ровно то есть
<inkvizitor68sl> плеха
<XuMuK> ну
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: а покажи вывод инфы по батарейке?
<inkvizitor68sl> там написано что сколько пожрало где
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, ты мне скажи чо и куда песать))
<XuMuK> ааа
<[Raiden]> doctoras: пакет не поставится, либа не той версии. Надо пересобирать или искать другой пакет.
<Sergey_IT>  ferrer3, так у тебя через вуби? Это не серьезно...
<XuMuK> он тока что перезагрузилсо... я его тока воткнул заряжацо
<dmay> кстатикстати, про экраны1. оценил sAMOLED на самсунгах. лесом-лесом все ваши LCD, чесслово.
<G1RZ> уррааааааааа
<G1RZ> ураааа
<G1RZ> спасибо огромное
<dmay> G1RZ: рано радуешься, ещё до 11.04 обновляться надо будет
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: настройки - о телефоне - расход заряда батареи
<G1RZ> он работате
<G1RZ> ой
<G1RZ> ну всеравно
<[v-8]_jupiter> dmay: это ты имеешь ввиду тот что на galaxy s&
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, ааа, у меня ещё яркость щ на всю стоит, ибо солнце ппц как слепит
<G1RZ> спасибо, я чесслово раз 6 систему переставлял
<XuMuK> я знаю, перекидываю скрин
<dmay> [v-8]_jupiter: тот что на omnia 7 ^_^'
<G1RZ> а тут файлик отредить надо
<G1RZ> а вот как вам гном 3? тэстили?
<[v-8]_jupiter> dmay: windows
<[v-8]_jupiter> фе
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<dmay> [v-8]_jupiter: она няяяяяшка :3
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: скрин с той страницы сделай и всё станет понятно
<[v-8]_jupiter> dmay: )
<inkvizitor68sl> https://encrypted.google.com/ если кто не знал
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, http://goo.gl/C8LOb
<G1RZ> мне вот unity мне не понравился
<dmay> [v-8]_jupiter: не, я серъёзно. это совсем не винмобайл свят-свят-свят
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: ну и чо) ? дисплей у тебя только 25 пожрал
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: galaxy s от samsung как тебе ?
<inkvizitor68sl> то есть даже с выключенным дисплеем в таком состоянии - часов 5
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: хадость )
<XuMuK> неее
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: чего нее?
<[v-8]_jupiter> на $400-$500 что посоветуете?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: 1 час работы он потратил на дисплей
<[v-8]_jupiter> Что бы на андроиде
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: desire Z
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: и пару батареек про запас
<[v-8]_jupiter> не надо что бы держало не плохо
<XuMuK> был один день, када ни мне не звонили, ни я не звонил, он больше 24 часов продержалсо...
<G1RZ> и всеже помогите мне поставить этот чат на emapathy
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: НЕТ такого телефона
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: я сам ищу уже год
<rapidsp> а почему режим ожидания так много жрет?
<wesg> G1RZ, заработало?
<dmay> [v-8]_jupiter: не слушай их. за samoled можно даже самсунговские заскоки простить ^_^
<G1RZ> дададааа
<XuMuK> я не спорю - ботва что так мало держит, но то что держит , етого не отнимешь...
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: iphone))
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: унылая тоже
<inkvizitor68sl> ещё у 4го
<G1RZ> всё дело в файлике......спасибо тебе
<inkvizitor68sl> ничего
<inkvizitor68sl> а у остальных она унылее моей даже
<XuMuK> G1RZ, снеси эмпати и поставь пиджин
<inkvizitor68sl> к тому же к desire z запасные батарейки всё же можно таскать
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот к айфону не потаскаешь +)
<Guest90209> чем вам эмпати ненравится?
<G1RZ> а плагины 30 штук для пиджина ставить?
<G1RZ> так что же лучше?
<inkvizitor68sl> gajim
<G1RZ> я щас в чате через пиджин
<inkvizitor68sl> лучше
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, я себе уже присмотрел 2ю батарейку и док с одновременной зарядкой тела и батарейки на ибее...
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: гыгы =)
<inkvizitor68sl> надо к ноуту батарейку купить
<XuMuK> и мне))
<XuMuK> у меня и 15 минут уже не держит))
<inkvizitor68sl> не, у меня часов 15 будет
<G1RZ> gajim лучше?
<inkvizitor68sl> это ноут.
<XuMuK> жоскоя батарейка
<inkvizitor68sl> а планшетник с батареей на 10 сделать никак не могу
<Guest90209> да ну вас у вас постоянно какой то бред на уме
<G1RZ> у меня не получилось на emathy настроить этот чат
<[v-8]_jupiter> Та что они все так мало держут
<XuMuK> G1RZ, да забей ты на емпати... чо угодно поставь, только снеси ето говно)
<[Raiden]> )
<G1RZ> посветуйте прогу для обменя мгновенными сообщениями
<[v-8]_jupiter> G1RZ: pidgin
<inkvizitor68sl> G1RZ: gajim
<gaga_rin> pidgin
<inkvizitor68sl> finch
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: )
<dmay> skype
<dmay> :3
<gaga_rin> dmay: q
<dmay> gaga_rin: ^_^
<gaga_rin> кстати а что телнет никто не насоветовал?
<gaga_rin> Sergey_IT: q
<inkvizitor68sl> gaga_rin: зачем телнет?
<inkvizitor68sl> телнетом общаться нельзя
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, а ты свой скрин покажи, а то чо то всё я да я)))*
<inkvizitor68sl> вот nc... хм...
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: а я не делаю скрины на дроиде
<G1RZ> а модули для пидгин ставить?
<XuMuK> G1RZ, +1 за пиджин)
<XuMuK> зачем?
<XuMuK> тебе асечка чтоб была? о_О
<Sergey_IT> gaga_rin, здорово )
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, а ты сделай)
<XuMuK> хочу глянуть)
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: в лом
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: как ты их делаешь то?
<XuMuK> хорош чтоль) я для тя целый експиримент замутил))
<G1RZ> чтобы асечка и этот чат были
<G1RZ> прикрепленные к пользователю как empathy
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: как делаешь скрины >< ?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: ну быстрее я курить хацу )
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, http://qrdroid.com/qfju
<dmay> внезапно вброс про андроид капут http://ilyabirman.ru/meanwhile/2011/04/06/1/
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: название скажи ><
<inkvizitor68sl> нету у меня barcode сейчас
<XuMuK> не поверишь))
<XuMuK> screenshot)
<inkvizitor68sl> сча
<Ecclesiast>  [Raiden] а так хотелось))
<XuMuK> dmay, так всё правильно, так хоть какая то стандартизация будет...
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: а заливаешь потом как?
<dmay> XuMuK: да я то в курсе, но вброс же ;)
<XuMuK> а то щас почитаешь отзывы, качаешь, а там большая внезапная шляпа!
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> проще тупо на цифровик сфотать
<XuMuK> сфоткай)
<XuMuK>  а про андроид капут я серъёзно заменжавалсо, када на них оракл наехал, а всё остальное, включая эйпл, их уже не остановят))
<inkvizitor68sl> никто андроид не тронет
<XuMuK> и ето радует)) ибо я теперь ближайшие года два девайс менять ПОКА не собираюсь))
<XuMuK> а там хз, мож в след. гаду выйдет какой нить галографический хз 3Д))
<dmay> ну, вп7 имеет потенциал что-б как минимум подвинуть, и как качественный продукт, и как ощи-это-же-микрософт )
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: http://itmages.ru/image/view/165969/a14bbf91
<XuMuK> враки ето всё...
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: это в обычном рабочем режиме
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: почта, поболтать, RSS
<inkvizitor68sl> IM не включаю
<XuMuK> она ещё не сойдя в беты уже проиграла...
<dmay> XuMuK: я железку в руках второй день кручу. и на андроид я больше даже смотреть не хочу ;) и это не теория, это суровая реальность
<XuMuK> так у меня те показатели тоже не объективные, ибо были сняты, када он тока после ребута, всякая шняга автозапускаецо итд...
<XuMuK> щас другой сделаю...
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: блин.. я то хотел, чтобы ты показал сразу после эксперимента)
<XuMuK> скажи сам чо оставить, а чо убрать
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: у меня как раз объективные
<inkvizitor68sl> 1 день, 9 часов работает
<XuMuK> епта... надо было сразу сказать...
<XuMuK> теперь уже всё, он на зарядке мин 20 стоит
<XuMuK> а зачем те там пиндоссцкий флаг?)
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: раскладка
<XuMuK> и ты хочешь сказать, что он у тя прожил 1.5 с ниразу не гаснущим екраном?))
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, а нафег? там же на клаве итаг видно...
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: аппаратная жеж
<XuMuK> ааа
<XuMuK> туплю))
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: нет, я же говорю - обычный рабочий режим
<XuMuK> ну вот тада я через пару дней выложу свой рабочий режим)
<XuMuK> я ночью просыпаюсь покурить и ставлю, када встаю - сотка, и так раз в сутки...
<XuMuK> но согласен, сё равно мало ппц...
<XuMuK> но екран того стоит!))
<[Raiden]> Ecclesiast: xneur не подходит?
<XuMuK> xneur - тупица!!))
<[v-8]_jupiter> XuMuK: а что за апарат?
<XuMuK> [v-8]_jupiter, desire hd
<inkvizitor68sl> desire s с батарейкой лучше общается
<XuMuK> ну вапще, говорят, что ето, по большей части, софтверный косяг...
<XuMuK> таг что, не исключено, что каг то ето пофиксят...
<inkvizitor68sl> [s[
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<inkvizitor68sl> именно так и есть
<XuMuK> сё таки, мать иво, флагман...
<XuMuK> да и от быдлокодеров тоже зависит))
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: уже не флагман
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: desire S флагман
<[v-8]_jupiter> ппц а хватает что бы заменить нетбук в поезде телефоном ? или ето так для выпендривания?
<XuMuK> недавно поставил прогу, которая определяет положение вышки, так она мне за пару ч высушивала))
<[v-8]_jupiter> *поездке*
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, да? да мне врот таранить, ну по крайней мере долго им был... да и пока есть, дизайра с пока нет))
<XuMuK> [v-8]_jupiter, я вапще щас редко стал подходить к компу))
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: говорю ж, бери телефон с хардклавой и батареи
<XuMuK> [v-8]_jupiter, имхо - ето намного больше чем комп...
<XuMuK> плюшек намного больше)
<[v-8]_jupiter> В суботу планирую покупать. Только пока не определился
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, я хз, чо ты так на хард клаве помешан))
<Ecclesiast>  [Raiden] не догнал что це таке?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: по ssh с вирт клавой ошалеешь\
<[v-8]_jupiter> XuMuK: удобней
<ferrer3> по мне так телефон с хардклавой - бред
<XuMuK> я и на етой придраконилсо строчить не намного медленнее чем на "хард"))
<ferrer3> бери тогда планшетный пк
<[Raiden]> Ecclesiast: автопреключалка клавы
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: + попробуй сравнить хардклаву и софт где нибудь в машине или трамвае
<ferrer3> если на замену компу
<inkvizitor68sl> вопрос не в скорости
<inkvizitor68sl> со swype я быстрее, чем на харде строчу
<inkvizitor68sl> ошибаешься в дороге чаще
<XuMuK> ну swype - ето swype))
<Ecclesiast> [Raiden] где взять дай сцылко на репу,
<XuMuK> ето уже не печатать)
<G1RZ> )
<[Raiden]> Ecclesiast: gxneur в офиц репах
<XuMuK>  inkvizitor68sl | со swype я быстрее, чем на харде строчу
<inkvizitor68sl> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> я ж и написал - строчу =)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, а я на 3 языках без транслейтера))
<inkvizitor68sl> а не печатаю
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: бгг
<[Raiden]> точнее у меня есть, если нету - гугли сам )
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://mobilizator.com.ua/index.php?productID=3702
<XuMuK> ну и чо там?)
<XuMuK> шняжки))
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: если тебе ssh нужен - не вздумай брать с виртуальной клавой
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: опечатаешься же
<inkvizitor68sl> и это не шутка
<Ecclesiast> [Raiden] нашел ставлю, примите искреннюю благодарность))
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: та свобственно для удаленки и мечеджеров он и нужен
<inkvizitor68sl> > вместо >> как нибудь напишешь - вспомнишь мои слова
<[Raiden]> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> хотелось что бы скайп еще с камерой был
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<inkvizitor68sl> я вот так конфиг ispmanager однажлы почистил
<inkvizitor68sl> на кластере
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: ))
<inkvizitor68sl> благо из бэкапа быстро подняли, а чего не было в бэкапе- у меня в консоли из cat вытащили
<inkvizitor68sl> + с виртуальной клавой в ssh клиенте ну просто очень мало место
<inkvizitor68sl> какой бы большой экран не был
<ferrer3> а почему в андройд скайпе до сих пор не реализованы видео вызовы?
<XuMuK> я се мож попозже, када ещё бонуса накоплю, мож и дизайр з себе зацеплю))
<inkvizitor68sl> ferrer3: потому что пока что нет продающегося аппарата с мордокамерой?
<ferrer3> ну Гэлэкси Таб
<inkvizitor68sl> для 3.0 бета уже умеет видео
<ferrer3> есть...
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl:  и на galaxy s есть камера
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<ferrer3> угу, много аппаратов
<XuMuK> а камера для скайпа на телефоне - нах она там не нужна... я звонить то не звоню по скайпу с тела... а тут видео конференции посреди улицы или за рулём - ещё прикольнее))
<inkvizitor68sl> надо попробовать на 2.3 тогда поставить
<inkvizitor68sl> модет там есть
<inkvizitor68sl> может*
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> сменю ноут(
<inkvizitor68sl> не могу с этой клавой уже
<[v-8]_jupiter> ))
<[v-8]_jupiter> десктоп покупай)
<[v-8]_jupiter> я ща за 30 моником сижу)
<[v-8]_jupiter> unity место экономит)))
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, а чо у тя с клавой?
<ferrer3> я тоже ) делл 3008
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: да с закосом под мак
<XuMuK> а я раздумываю, попробовать из андроида убунту выпилить или потом каг-нить)))
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, и? блутушная чтоль?
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: а монитор 3,2 - 3,5 дюйма хватает для ssh?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: раскладка неудобная
<XuMuK> вот тут мне моих 4.2 более чем хватает))
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: мне и моего хватает
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: top, htop, попечатать - вполне
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: в вичате даже сидел, когда 3g был
<inkvizitor68sl> на еже тупит
<[v-8]_jupiter> Сутки вытягивает андроид телефоны ?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: ага. если в кармане лежит, лол
<[v-8]_jupiter> ( как то не очень
<inkvizitor68sl> за 12 часов у меня выжирает 40% батареи
<inkvizitor68sl> просто валяясь
<XuMuK> сутки не тока в кармане...
<inkvizitor68sl> ну он сам там что-то делает
<XuMuK> если не постоянно чо то с ним делать - то тянет
<inkvizitor68sl> при том, если я читаю почту, звоню, читаю RSS - всё те же 40% за 12 часов
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<Ecclesiast> всем кто видит, воткнул убунту на ай пэд))  Огрызки в полном окуе))) доказал что любая говняная ось может работать с энтим куском г-на)))  (до этого постил скрины с установленным на маке дроидом))) пусть падонки дрочат на свой девайс но не забывают Ñ
<inkvizitor68sl> !255 | Ecclesiast
<ubuntuhelp> Ecclesiast: На серверах Freenode существуют технические сложности с сообщениями более 255 символов. Уважайте своих собеседников и не пишите длинных сообщений.
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> !no 255 is <reply> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that inkvizitor68sl
<XuMuK> прикольно htop выглядит на вытянутом екране)) http://goo.gl/ku1Xw
<Ecclesiast>  inkvizitor68sl: сор! вроде не брал 255? у мну только 198 было на счётчике(((
<inkvizitor68sl> судя по: Ecclesiast | вÑем кÑо видиÑ, воÑкнÑл ÑбÑнÑÑ Ð½
<inkvizitor68sl> было больше 255
<inkvizitor68sl> а у нормальных клиентов:
<inkvizitor68sl> фыап8н8гфыщоаифшоызщаофышафыфыап8н8гфыщоаифшоызщаофышафыфыап8н8гфыщоаифшоызщаофышафыфыап8н8гфыщоаифшоызщаофышафыфыап8н8гфыщоаифшоызщаофышафыфыап8н8гфыщоаифшоызщаофышафыфыап8н8гфыщоаифшоызщаофышафыфыап8н8гфы
<XuMuK> чо за app_117
<inkvizitor68sl> щоаифшоызщаофышафыфыап8н8гфыщоаифшоызщаофышафыфыап8н8гфыщоаифшоызщаофышафыфыап8н8гфыщоаифшоызщаофышафыфыап8н8гфыщоаифшоызщаофышафыфыап8н8гфыщоаифшоызщаофышафыфыап8н8гфыщоаифшоызщаофышафыфыап8н8гфыщоаифшоыз
<inkvizitor68sl> щаофышафыфыап8н8гфыщоаифшоызщаофышафыфыап8н8гфыщоаифшоызщаофышафыфыап8н8гфыщоаифшоызщаофышафыфыап8н8гфыщоаифшоызщаофышафыфыап8н8гфыщоаифшоызщаофышафыфыап8н8гфыщоаифшоызщаофышафыфыап8н8гфыщоаифшоызщаофышафы
<inkvizitor68sl> фыап8н8гфыщоаифшоызщаофышафыфыап8н8гфыщоаифшоызщаофышафыфыап8н8гфыщоаифшоызщаофышафыфыап8н8гфыщоаифшоызщаофышафыфыап8н8гфыщоаифшоызщаофышафыфыап8н8гфыщоаифшоызщаофышафы
<inkvizitor68sl> сообщения обрезаются
<XuMuK> жрет вилы..
<Ecclesiast> inkvizitor68sl шёрт по бьери каюсь((
<[v-8]_jupiter> хм в galaxy s 1500 батарея
<inkvizitor68sl> ага
<[v-8]_jupiter> и камера с переди есть)
<inkvizitor68sl> дыды
<inkvizitor68sl> юля?
<inkvizitor68sl> нетбайнет?
<inkvizitor68sl> москва?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai|offline:
<inkvizitor68sl> эх...
<inkvizitor68sl> ская нету ХД
<ferrer3> ну так почему бы не забабахать скайп с видео, на иос уже есть...
<XuMuK> there is no girls over internet))
<XuMuK> ты про ето?))
<inkvizitor68sl> дадада
<inkvizitor68sl> но это скай говорить должен
<inkvizitor68sl> Yulya: что сломал(а) ?
<XuMuK> Yulya, привет)
<Ecclesiast> [Raiden] ты тут???
<[Raiden]> тут
<[Raiden]> но я не ставил это...
<Ecclesiast> как запустить эту великую х-ню? вроде встала, тока нет нигде(((
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: ну да, скай прав +)
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice Ecclesiast
<inkvizitor68sl> Ecclesiast: ещё раз вырази свою мысль, без мата, целиком, чтобы её все поняли.
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: бгг))*
<XuMuK> и заряжаецо быстро, не только разряжаетцо))
<Yulya> угуда
<Yulya> привет, посоны
<XuMuK> ща взял пойти покурить - уже 75%))
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: кхы
<XuMuK> превед, посанка)
<inkvizitor68sl> хацу 12 ячеечную батарею в ноут(
<inkvizitor68sl> реально ж до 15 часов работать будет
<XuMuK> мне бы хоть 9))
<Ecclesiast> inkvizitor68sl сорри если мысль непонятна, просто продолжил её поставил xneur найти не могу даже через консоль((
<Yulya> м
<Yulya> а зачем вам столько?
<inkvizitor68sl> Ecclesiast: дык.
<Yulya> вы много времени проводите в поле?
<inkvizitor68sl> Ecclesiast: gxneur == гуй для xneur
<inkvizitor68sl> Yulya: да
<Yulya> жатва, все дела
<ferrer3> ну так макбук эир вроде 9 часов держит
<Sergey_IT> Yulya, с дивана лень вставать...
<inkvizitor68sl> Yulya: я так понимаю, у тебя очень убогая работа, если ты не задумываешься о том, что весь рабочий день можно провести без розетки
<Ecclesiast>  inkvizitor68sl спасибо за ценный информативный ответ.
<inkvizitor68sl> + дорога до подмосковья/ближайшего леска
<inkvizitor68sl> да или просто в офисе поваляться на матрасике можно
<Yulya> ну
<Yulya> мб, мб
<Yulya> но я бы не стала таскать ради этого лишний килограмм
<inkvizitor68sl> Yulya: килограмм?
<inkvizitor68sl> Yulya: 200-300 грамм
<inkvizitor68sl> всего получается макбук Pro
<inkvizitor68sl> 13.3 дюймовый
<inkvizitor68sl> уж можно и потаскать
<Yulya> макбук
<Yulya> >_>
<Yulya> ты ведь специально провоцируешь, правда?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну у меня девайсик лучше макбука =)
<SA4ok> уж лучше соньку с дополнительным 9-ячеечным аккумом взять
<inkvizitor68sl> но в его стиле
<inkvizitor68sl> клава такая же
<inkvizitor68sl> аллюминий
<Ecclesiast> Yulya у нас торолль завёлся??))
<inkvizitor68sl> только тачпад нормальный, в ноги не дует, когда упираешь задницу ноута в ноги, весит легче и железо вменяемое
<SA4ok> или  Acer 0_0
<Yulya> модель?
<SA4ok> inkvizitor68sl, ну уолись уже ато надоело ждать
<SA4ok> к
<Yulya> подозреваю латитуд
<inkvizitor68sl> Yulya: u35jc
<inkvizitor68sl> asus
<Yulya> он же огромный как танк
<inkvizitor68sl> в сравнении с чем?
<inkvizitor68sl> он меньше прошки
<inkvizitor68sl> если с эйром сравнивать, то да, проигрывает. Но по мощности эйр он во всю дерет
<Yulya> прошка вообще для тех кому мозгового слизнят внедрили
<ferrer3> народ, почему юсб креатор не видит исо файл 10.04??
<ferrer3> юсб инсталлер то есть ((
<SA4ok> ээх.. не понимаете вы ничего... вот у меня комп так вообще мечта..
<inkvizitor68sl> Yulya: ну почему. Прошка как раз самый правильный ноут.
<inkvizitor68sl> если с него макось снести
<inkvizitor68sl> только батарейку бы побольше
<XuMuK> но не эйр
<XuMuK> фейл вапще
<inkvizitor68sl> эйр няшка, если его прикроватным существом держать
<XuMuK> ни сидюка нет, 1 юсб порт...
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: эм...
<XuMuK> чо в нем няшного, кроме диза?
<Yulya> купить макбук и снести макось? %)
<inkvizitor68sl> тонкий, легкий, нормальный проц
<inkvizitor68sl> проц говно, но для нетбука - нормальный
<inkvizitor68sl> Yulya: да.
<ferrer3> ну нет сидюка - это не минус, а плюс )
<Yulya> и поставить туда наверное какую-нибудь
<Yulya> убунту
<Yulya> или там
<Yulya> росинку
<SA4ok> такой себе ноут: бензоэлектрогенератор+спектрум+телик "березка"+ маг "романтика"
<Yulya> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> Yulya: а что такого в том, что я не считаю убогую кривоногую ОС чем то, рассчитаным для нормальной работы а не ковыряния в граф редакторах?
<XuMuK> соотношение цена|кач-во, для мну, ппц как зашкаливает
<inkvizitor68sl> Yulya: как в макоси жить с 20-30 открытыми консолями?
<Yulya> живи с одной и скрином
<XuMuK> тот же твой асус, по етим меркам, продернет эйс во все щели...
<Yulya> у нас на районе все пацаны так делают
<XuMuK> Yulya, ыыы))
<XuMuK> жжошь))
<inkvizitor68sl> Yulya: зачем мне скрин?
<inkvizitor68sl> Yulya: в скрине ctrl-a не раблотает в баще
<Yulya> а зачем тебе 30 консолей?
<inkvizitor68sl> в баше
<Ecclesiast> SA4ok это врят ли кто помнит)))
<inkvizitor68sl> Yulya: ну наверное, потому что у меня под контролем 260+ серверов, выполняющих абсолютно разные задачи и дабы в разгаре рабочего дня не лезть открывать новую консоль я тупо с утра их все открываю?
<inkvizitor68sl> точнее все, с которыми  планирую поработать
<Yulya> и ты с каждым из них каждый день работаешь?
<Ecclesiast>  inkvizitor68sl а есть более простой способ рулить всем этим дерьмом или только задотские консоли которые мы юзаем????
<[Raiden]> в макоси наверное тоже есть терминалы с табами
<inkvizitor68sl> Ecclesiast: есть, DSH
<inkvizitor68sl> Yulya: нет, говорю же, за смену на 20-30 хожу
<inkvizitor68sl> Ecclesiast: просто задачи слишком разнотипные, поэтому проще консолей понаоткрывать и правильно их по фреймам разложить
<Yulya> т.е. ты с утра выбираешь на какие тебе сегодня угодно сходить и заранее их открываешь? %)
<inkvizitor68sl> Yulya: именно так.
<Yulya> достойно
<inkvizitor68sl> один админ у нас держит открытыми полсотни наиболее часто используемых серверов на десктопе и ничего.
<inkvizitor68sl> живет
<inkvizitor68sl> afterstep под фрей, если что.
<Ecclesiast>  inkvizitor68sl не канает ибо прав рута при подключении по лакале не даёт, половина команд вообще в игноре(((  inkvizitor68sl именно, консолями как то проще.
<inkvizitor68sl> Ecclesiast: рута на авторизацию по ключам открой
<inkvizitor68sl> а по паролю закрой
<inkvizitor68sl> и будет тебе щастье
<inkvizitor68sl> или разреши рута только с отдельных IP
<Yulya> могу я позволить себе поинтересоваться, где же ты работаешь?
<SA4ok> давайте не холиварить) а то сейчас скажу что люблю виндовз и будет вообще весело)
<inkvizitor68sl> Yulya: best-hosting.ru + свои проекты
<Yulya> хорошо
<Yulya> буду знать
<inkvizitor68sl> Yulya: например, 2.6 ггц виртуалки, 1 гб памяти за 550 рублей продаю ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> консоли к этим хостам вообще запущены командой while [ 1 ]; do ssh root@host; done
<inkvizitor68sl> отвалилось - сразу перезашли
<Ecclesiast>  inkvizitor68sl а по подробней? по каким ключам???
<inkvizitor68sl> Ecclesiast: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Using_SSH_Keys_(%D0%A0%D1%83%D1%81%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9)
<Yulya> спасибо, мне без надобности
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> надо почесать попу и поставить UEC
<inkvizitor68sl> и сделать облако
<Yulya> облако чего? %)
<inkvizitor68sl> или почесать голову и перейти в Яндекс уже
<Yulya> пыли?
<inkvizitor68sl> Yulya: amazon EC2 совместимое с виртуалками
<Yulya> м
<inkvizitor68sl> ЗЫ: shared хостинг в кластер уже перегнали
<Ecclesiast>  inkvizitor68sl это херь, ибо для моих задач совершенно монопинесуальна переадресация и прочяя херь, мне нужно запустить от рута исполняемую программу которая запустит цикл, но переодически команда отсылается в буфер (или ставится в очередь)  и приÑ
<inkvizitor68sl> !255 | Ecclesiast
<ubuntuhelp> Ecclesiast: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<inkvizitor68sl> ubuntuhelp: а вот тебе самому лениво, да?
<Ecclesiast>   inkvizitor68sl это херь, ибо для моих задач совершенно монопинесуальна переадресация и прочяя херь, мне нужно запустить от рута исполняемую программу которая запустит цикл
<Ecclesiast>  но переодически команда отсылается в буфер (или ставится в очередь)  и приходится ребутить сервак что сказывается на оперативности((
<inkvizitor68sl> Ecclesiast: и?
<Yulya> я просто не понимаю что за облако ты хочешь поднять
<Yulya> и зачем тебе uec
<Yulya> поднять тыщу пустых виртуалок ты можешь и virsh'ем
<inkvizitor68sl> Yulya: чтобы можно было стойку в датацентре выключить и пойти спокойно спать, потому что все виртуалки всё равно работают
<NoOova> На башорге упал апач =)))
<Ecclesiast> inkvizitor68sl: что и? приходится спускаться в подвал к серверам и прописывать исполнялку на прямую в консоли, что доставляет менее чем полностью.
<inkvizitor68sl> Ecclesiast: на кой черт оО
<NoOova> продаётся база твержденных цитт башорга
<NoOova> )))))))))))))))))))))
<inkvizitor68sl> блин, я никогда не видел своих серверов
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще
<NoOova> 27тыс штук
<inkvizitor68sl> ну только пару раз в упаковке
<inkvizitor68sl> перед тем, как их отправляли в ДЦ
<Ecclesiast> inkvizitor68sl: другой путь мну не ведом, поделись о великий гуру))
<inkvizitor68sl> Ecclesiast: tmux с параметрами ?
<NoOova> inkvizitor68sl:  помниш как на баше было "нахрена ты мне на ноут фряху поставил"
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: хы
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: да, бывали косяки с этим(
<XuMuK> ыыы
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: когда саппорты форматировали не тот серв
<NoOova> ууу
<NoOova> народ что вот делть подскажите
<Ecclesiast> inkvizitor68sl: пройденный этап работает в 99% но мой именно тот 1%
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что инженеры не туда ткнули ip-kvm
<NoOova> сервак выделенный
<NoOova> на нёмдебин
 * inkvizitor68sl уже заинтерисовалс
<NoOova> и н некоторых сайтах появляются айфреймы в начале индекса
<NoOova> как заразу отловить
 * XuMuK тоже, ибо тоже серваг на дебьяне
<NoOova> этими айфреймами грузится яваскрипт который погружает какойто непонятный ява плет с .cc зоны
<NoOova> помоему кукисы собирются =(
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: grep -rn iframe /путь/до/сайтов
<NoOova> ну жак это вылечить
<NoOova> а не заразу отловить
<inkvizitor68sl> скажет в каком файле и в какой строке
<inkvizitor68sl> и можешь ручками
<inkvizitor68sl> если в лом ручками - то sedом
<NoOova> inkvizitor68sl:  это всё уже сделано
<inkvizitor68sl> но вообще лучше именно ручками
<inkvizitor68sl> и смотреть когда файл изменялся
<NoOova> и права на все пхп проствлены как 555
<XuMuK> проще ркчками))
<inkvizitor68sl> потом смотреть в xferlog и authlog кто в этот момент авторизовался
<NoOova> ручками... тм разхная бывает зарз
<NoOova> но irame грепом ищу
<NoOova> интеревно как оно туда проникло
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: читай строку выше
<NoOova> думаю bash_history смотреть нет смысла =))
<NoOova> так
<NoOova> щас погуглю
<inkvizitor68sl> вряд ли они туда рутом попали
<inkvizitor68sl> и могут потереть логи
<NoOova> рутом врят ли был бы весь серв заржён а там сайтов 509
<NoOova> 50
<XuMuK> гш
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: тогда, скорее всего, уязвимость в CMS
<NoOova> simpla...\
<inkvizitor68sl> можешь не искать
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле в самой системе
<inkvizitor68sl> ну или для очистки совести поищи
<NoOova> а что про  xferlog и authlog
<NoOova> что это за файлы где лежат и что в них
<inkvizitor68sl> у нас на какой то CMS поломали сайты в целой подсети
<SA4ok> вот так почитаешь что люди пишут.. ужос.. поставить ХР и не париться... хотя не, на ХР обои скучные. даешь BolgenOS!
<inkvizitor68sl> тупо ботом прошли и очень быстро через механизм обновления подменили
<XuMuK> вар/лог
<NoOova> inkvizitor68sl:  сёдня сайт чистил чужой от подобной хрени... тиам даже друпаловский install.php был в корне =(
<inkvizitor68sl> э стоп
<XuMuK> вот ет ты выдал...
<inkvizitor68sl> друпал поломали?
<NoOova> и эти айфрецмы даже в imdex.php и main.php у pma
<NoOova> inkvizitor68sl:  да,..
<inkvizitor68sl> меняй все FTP/sftp пароли
<NoOova> уже...
<XuMuK> если уж в линь вклинились, то аинду бы ащще порвали...
<inkvizitor68sl> смотри в /var/log/auth.log кто по ssh и sftp заходил
<NoOova> inkvizitor68sl:  там был этот как его
<inkvizitor68sl> в /var/log/xferlog - кто по FTP
<inkvizitor68sl> тьфу
<NoOova> с*аный остинг
<XuMuK> ты чем слушал,  SA4ok ?? o_O
<inkvizitor68sl> в xferlog там изменения по FTP пишутся
<NoOova> который предоствляет хостинг на фряхе без рут пароля
<inkvizitor68sl> но логин увидишь
<NoOova> выдаваемого
<NoOova> мастерхост во
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: мы тоже сраный хостинг))) ?
<NoOova> inkvizitor68sl: ммм?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну мы тоже даем шаред на фряхе =)
<inkvizitor68sl> и ничо
<NoOova> ну просто нелюблю их
<NoOova> д фряха норм....\
<NoOova> не вт ом дело
<NoOova> просто мастерхост нелюблю
<XuMuK> NoOova: переселяйсо к inkvizitor68sl )))
<inkvizitor68sl> когда у кого то"ломается сайт" - мы находим коннекты по ssh/sftp/ftp этим логином откуда-нибудь из аргентины
<NoOova> ))) я этим темболее не занимаюсь
<inkvizitor68sl> а на нас вопят "ваш хооооостинг поломали"
<NoOova> моё дело маленькое сайты писать д серваки потдерживать
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: да переселяйся ты к нам в кластер )
<inkvizitor68sl> там ничего поддерживать ненадо =)
<NoOova> inkvizitor68sl: нендо, у конторы 2 сервака германских какихто, нам хватает
<NoOova> а мастерхост был не наш\просто попросили помоч
<NoOova> inkvizitor68sl: и вообще у меня в кладовке свой сервак стоит =)
<inkvizitor68sl> пффф...
<NoOova> для личных нужд
<inkvizitor68sl> делать вам нечего =)
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: кстати, с германскими серверами поаккуратнее
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: тут недавно ддос на один из них был у меня
<NoOova> а что там
<NoOova> скажэи йпишник
<inkvizitor68sl> я узнал о нем из письма от хостера содержания "ваш сервер атакуют, мы его отключаем, так как слишком большая нагрузка на роутеры"
 * XuMuK пашол сатреть шахматизта на своем агромном 4 дюймовом екране))
<XuMuK> гг
<XuMuK> зато лежа в кровати))
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и 20 писем от системы мониторинга следом
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: я тоже в кровати
<NoOova> inkvizitor68sl: нас недавно ребутнули за мейл бкдор
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: 13.3
<NoOova> страшкно когд в 7 вечера боевой серв вдруг перестаёт пинговаться
<NoOova> =(((
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: не, у меня там только веб. Но этот "ддос" сгенерил 273 коннекта и нагрузку в 10 лишних процентов на цпу
<DropSQL> всем привет
<inkvizitor68sl> 273 коннекта в смысле в состоянии SYN_RECV
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и 300 в секунду
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня виртуалки больше хитов отдают =\
<NoOova> погодиконнекты то от тебя получается?
<DropSQL> подскажите плз, куда в ubuntu прописывать AddType php... ?
<inkvizitor68sl> а тут целый сервер (за 150 еврей в месяц)
<NoOova> если syn_recived
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: нет, чти про tcp.
<inkvizitor68sl> DropSQL: в apache2.conf
<NoOova> вначале SYN_SENT ему ответ SYN_RECIVED
<NoOova> т.е. соединение почти устновлено
<NoOova> ещё 1 шаг до установки
<NoOova> по тройному рукопожтию...
<NoOova> както так..
<NoOova> я ошибаюсь?
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: угу. Только если коннект установлен был с другой машины - то у меня коннект будет тоже в состоянии SYN_RECV
<inkvizitor68sl> в том и суть хороших ддосов
<inkvizitor68sl> понаоткрывать соединений в SYN_RECV (тысяч 40+)
<NoOova> inkvizitor68sl: т.е. остаётся какюы спящее соединение?
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<DropSQL>  inkvizitor68sl: записал в конец файла... но сейровно предлагает php файлы загрузить :(
<inkvizitor68sl> DropSQL: так ты не в конец, а до виртуальных хостов
<inkvizitor68sl> DropSQL: ну и рестарт апача
<NoOova> inkvizitor68sl: можеш какую. статью дьт почитать про раследование компроментации
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: нет
<NoOova> чтото очень часто уже сталкиваюсь, а делать хз чё
<NoOova> кроме самого стандартного зализывания дыр +)
<inkvizitor68sl> читай логи, их там много, если не отключал =)
<NoOova> я это не нстраивал это до меня было
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: а вообще - зачем ты поставил 555, поясни?
<inkvizitor68sl> chattr +i
<inkvizitor68sl> и хоть 777 пиши
<NoOova> если мне чтото попрвило index.php
<NoOova> я ему флг записи снял =)
<inkvizitor68sl> ты снял флаг записи?
<inkvizitor68sl> чмодом 555 ?
<inkvizitor68sl> шутишь?
<inkvizitor68sl> владелец файла кто?
<DropSQL> inkvizitor68sl: не помогло... какие есть ещё варианты, почему не срабатывает php? :(
<NoOova> нуу... rxrxrx
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: владелец файла кто? и что ему мешает поставить обратно?
<NoOova> ничего не мешает
<NoOova> я вкурсе
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: ставь chattr +i, говорю ж
<NoOova> не в этом суть
<NoOova> inkvizitor68sl: это только от рута же?
<NoOova> у меня был мастерхост сегодня....
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: ну чатттр можно только от рута
<inkvizitor68sl> саппорт попроси, если точно уверен, что не нужно будет менять эти файыл
<NoOova> просто если там всё автоматом сделалось, то это зщитит
<NoOova> если делал человек то не спасёт
<NoOova> и если я к примеру зливал файл по sftp от пользователя vasya, а апач (ну или php если cgi) от www-data... не спасёт?
<NoOova> а если у злоумышленника есть sftp[ пароль то там мало чего спасёт... только chflag наверное
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: нет
<NoOova> ой chattr
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: а что, у мастерхоста, mod_php ?
<inkvizitor68sl> не cgi ?
<NoOova> cgi вроде
<NoOova> не помню
<NoOova> предположим что он работет так же как апач
<NoOova> не от пользователя vasya
<NoOova> пользщователи то всёравноразные
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем вали ты с шареда, где саппорта нет
<NoOova> кстати апач н башорге и правда не подымается
<NoOova> inkvizitor68sl: дак оно не моё
<NoOova> а вообще какие преимущества php_cgi?
<inkvizitor68sl> секурность
<NoOova> непонятно
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: процессы php выполняются от имени юзера
<inkvizitor68sl> suexec, так называемый
<inkvizitor68sl> соотвеццна php скриптом нельзя сходить в файлы соседа по серверу
<inkvizitor68sl> и подсмотреть пароль на мускуль базу, например
<NoOova> ага... логично.
<inkvizitor68sl> с mod_php я так делал
<inkvizitor68sl> на говнохостингах
<inkvizitor68sl> ispmanager всё равно выставляет корректные права на каталоги выше
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот самописные панели обычно... =)
<NoOova> а там создатся каждый рз процесс ?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну в общем можно поломать многосайтов
<NoOova> или он демоном висит
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: нет
<inkvizitor68sl> как настроить
<NoOova>  как можно?
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: чего можно? )
<DropSQL> подскажите плз, как починить чтобы работал php?
<DwarfZero> Добрый вечер. Можете обьяснить в двух словах что такое kernel panic?
<NoOova> ну как вообще его можно настроить. никогла сам не поднимал таким обрхом
<inkvizitor68sl> DropSQL: debian.pro -> lamp в поиск, читать до дыр
<NoOova> DwarfZero:  нажэми Alt+ Ctrl + SysRq + C
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: смотри в сторону mod_fastcgid, если от апача избавиться не можешь
<NoOova> а зчем от него избавляться?
<NoOova> ему плохо ждивётся под nginx'ом?
<inkvizitor68sl> да нет
<NoOova> а мод реврайт есть под нжинХ?
<inkvizitor68sl> но зачем лишняя прослойка между php cgi и нжинксо
<inkvizitor68sl> м
<NoOova> ну чтото подобное т.е.
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: нету, само собой ;)
<NoOova> ну дак а как тогда =)
<inkvizitor68sl> под многие CMS конфиги написаны
<inkvizitor68sl> + есть конвертеры правил
<inkvizitor68sl> правда, они пишут адскую чушь
<NoOova> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще - php fpm няшка
<inkvizitor68sl> шустрая
<DwarfZero> Какие версии ядра "доступны" для 10.10?
<inkvizitor68sl> а в чруте ещё и секурная
<inkvizitor68sl> DwarfZero: 2.6.30 ...
<inkvizitor68sl> !kernel
<ubuntuhelp> Сердцем операционной системы Ubuntu является ядро Linux. Общая информация: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel . Информация для опытных пользователей: HOWTO компиляция ядра — https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<inkvizitor68sl> эээ
<inkvizitor68sl> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 2.6.38.2; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is 2.6.39-rc2-git3; the latest beta kernel is 2.6.39-rc2.
<[Raiden]> )
<NoOova> DwarfZero:  нажэми Alt+ Ctrl + SysRq + C
<inkvizitor68sl> DwarfZero: 2.6.30 ... 2.6.39-rc2
<inkvizitor68sl> DwarfZero: 2.6.30 ... 2.6.39-rc2-git3
<inkvizitor68sl> вот так даже
<DwarfZero>  SysRq wtf?
<NoOova> php fpm?
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: ну в блоге почитай
<NoOova> DwarfZero: кливиш где принтсприн
<inkvizitor68sl> DwarfZero: кнопка на клавиатуре
<inkvizitor68sl> вот и выросло поколение ...
<DwarfZero> И какое ядро "стабильней"?
<inkvizitor68sl> он же даже про REISUB не знает
<inkvizitor68sl> @uname
<DwarfZero> ))))danke
<inkvizitor68sl> ubuntuhelp: э
<inkvizitor68sl> DwarfZero: inky@inky-laptop:~$ uname -a
<inkvizitor68sl> Linux inky-laptop 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 01:41:57 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<inkvizitor68sl> кстати, теперь в убунте кошерно собранные 86е ядра
<inkvizitor68sl> под 686
<NoOova> inkvizitor68sl:  njxyj 686&
<NoOova> а не 486?
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<inkvizitor68sl> читай выше
<[Raiden]> оно и раньше так писало
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: в 904 было убогое
<inkvizitor68sl> надо спать валить, пока зуб снова не заболел
<NoOova> http://www.yaplakal.com/forum2/topic292806.html
<Nor8> NoOova: Ковропоклонники ))
<NoOova> http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch02s01.html.ru#id580176
<NoOova> раздел 2.1.2.1
<NoOova> inkvizitor68sl:  =) cgtwbfkmyj yi`k
<NoOova> специальнонашёл
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, а чо с зубом?
<NoOova> Debian GNU/Linux squeeze не работает на процессорах 386 и более ранних. Несмотря на то, что название архитектуры "i386", в Debian Sarge (r3.1) была выключена поддержка для процессоров 80386 (и их клонов)[2]. (Ни одна версия Linux не поддерживала процессор 286 и более ранние в этой
<NoOova> серии.) Все процессоры i486 и более поздние поддерживаются
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, вот чо надо от зуба)) http://goo.gl/jH2RZ
<Nor8> XuMuK: Первы раз вижу, чтобы люди стирательную резинку курили))) У дочки из портфеля вытащил?)))
<XuMuK> Nor8, it's plastic, that's fantastic!))
<ColorAnt_> Доброй всем ночи)
<XuMuK> бугагага))
<Nor8> XuMuK: норкот :-D
<ColorAnt_> Есть люди кто Андроид как систему ковырял?
<inkvizitor68sl> ночи всем
<XuMuK> бб
<ink_sleep> !ask | ColorAnt_
<ubuntuhelp> ColorAnt_: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<ColorAnt_> у меня планшет без GSM модулы, в логах radio постоянно сообщение о поиске устройства с частотой 5 сек
<ColorAnt_> по статистике вроде из-за этого нормально в слип сисетема не уходит,
<ink_sleep> виджетом выключи телефонную сеть
<XuMuK> Nor8, а то)
<ColorAnt_> по данным system info запущен процесс Телефон можно ли его отключить и как прописать чтобы он не стартовал со стартом системы или это не он гадит?
<XuMuK> ColorAnt_, чтобы отключить, для начала, у тебя тел рутованый?
<XuMuK> и главное, зачем?
<ink_sleep> XuMuK: он же выше написал
<ink_sleep> XuMuK: планшет у него
<ink_sleep> кетайский
<ink_sleep> симку втыкать некуда
<XuMuK> если надо чтобы телефон был офф, поставь в режим самолёта))
<ink_sleep> а у андроида фантомные боли
<XuMuK> аааа, я тока пересел с телефона)
<XuMuK> ыыыы))
<XuMuK> +100500 за диагноз, догтар Хауз))
<XuMuK> эээ... вопрос всё тот же... рут то был у него?
<XuMuK> эээ... вопрос всё тот же... рут то был у него?
<XuMuK> эээ... вопрос всё тот же... рут то есть у него?
<ColorAnt_> Извиняюсь, отпал с канала
<XuMuK> бывает
<ColorAnt_> не хочется добавлять виджеты, интересует настройка на уровне системы
<XuMuK> я сам када с телефона на вай фай перехожу - отваливаюсь)
<ink_sleep> ColorAnt_: положи, отключи, убери
<ColorAnt_> XuMuK, я через веб интерфейс
<XuMuK> я вижу
<XuMuK> я про телефон спрашиваю...
<XuMuK> про планшет)
<ColorAnt_> ink_sleep, вариант, я на примере андроида знакомлюсь с никс системами, там глядишь второй заход на десктопе в сторону линукса предприму
<XuMuK> без gsm модуля, куда симку вставлять))
<XuMuK> гг)
<[Raiden]> там же от линукс ядро только
<ink_sleep> ColorAnt_: андроид - это Linux (не путать с GNU/Linux) и обертка на жаве. + минимальный набор гнутых утилит
<ink_sleep> плохая идея начать знакомство с него
<ColorAnt_> так это планшет, WiFi есть а GSM нет, он для книжек и кина)
<XuMuK> да, ты чо то не с того начал)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Переставил Убунту, flac стала играть )))))
<[Raiden]> )
<XuMuK> Nor8, бывает)
<ColorAnt_> ink_sleep, ну да урезанный и переделанный вот и интересуюсь возможностью отключения старта телефонной начинки, за неимением таковой
<Nor8> Ставил сегодня злоось, хватило меня на 2 часа)))
<XuMuK> а на моем можно даже закос под игру на гитаре забацать)
<ink_sleep> ColorAnt_: у тебя рут хотя бы есть на планшете?
<XuMuK> наконец-то, дошли до главного вапроса))
<ColorAnt_> <ink_sleep> <XuMuK> я начал с убунты и мандривы, но для задач десктопа после кучи словленных глюков и багов вернулся на семерку, а здесь увлекся.. даже о слаке на десктоп стал задумываться, именно чтобы понимать что и где сам настроил))
<ink_sleep> лан, всё, я сплю
<[Raiden]> )
<ColorAnt_> что значит есть? а он нужен мне? я по USB adb копаюсь
<XuMuK> ColorAnt_, чо за убунту ставил и на какое железо, что у тя там была "куча" "глюков"?) о_О
<ColorAnt_> в system/app vjue gbcfnm))
<ColorAnt_> *могу писать))
<ColorAnt_> ставил на ноут, может про глюки это я громко сказал)) неудобства
<ColorAnt_> типа непроигрывания в mkv некоторых звуковых дорожек
<ColorAnt_> сейчас больше по мандриве претензий помню))
<XuMuK> ну то что линь другой, по сравнинию с виндой, ето да, но плохо ли ето? о_О
<Nor8> ColorAnt_: Сегодня поставил 7-ку на пару часов, вот где неудобства, так неудобства))
<XuMuK> ну))
<Nor8> ColorAnt_: Сплошные вопросы и синие экраны))
<XuMuK> у меня она исключительно для кал оф дюти))
<XuMuK> да? вы уверены? точно? а не пожалеете??
<UbuBot> Привет ребят. Я делаю не большой опрос из-за собственного интереса. Итак, мне интересно какие действия вы делаете после установки линукса (не обезательно убунты),
<Nor8> XuMuK: Не поверишь, у меня контра сорс шустрее бегает под линуксом))) Я вшоке от теста
<UbuBot> какие вещи делаете прежде всего (может настройку фаерволла?), а какие можно и сделать потом (установить тему, или поменять иконки). Лично я начинаю с выпиливания и установки пакетов...
<ColorAnt_> <Nor8> у меня достаточно под меня настроено, + 10 лет уже привычку выработали)) но я же не холиварить пришел, просто констатация)) тем бьлее я расту, каждый через свои задачи в линукс приходит ;)
<vladgobelen> Nor8: На опенгл-овском софте всегда так
<XuMuK> ну с фаером точно можно не торопицо))
<UbuBot> Тоесть не настраиваете совсем\7
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Факт, только дергает немного. Но думаю, что это из-за вайна
<XuMuK> я дома нет...
<ColorAnt_> по поводу того откуда в андроиде процессы стартуют и можно ли не стартовать com.android.providers.telephony и во что это выльется подскажете?
<XuMuK> Nor8, шол бы modern warfare 2 & black ops я бы тоже из линя играл))
<Nor8> XuMuK: MW2 идет, сам запускал
<Nor8> XuMuK: И неплохо идет, токма у меня видюха слабовата))
<Nor8> XuMuK:  Только на сорс и хватает))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Могу помочь с запуском МВ2, если есть интерес
<XuMuK> Nor8, щас, давай парню поможем и поподробнее об етом)) если у меня заведёцо, я те пару хедшотов из интервеншна выпишу))
<XuMuK> Nor8, конешно есть!!!))
<XuMuK> вот и написал прогу))...
<vladgobelen> XuMuK: Неделю назад я даже сервер на лине держал его..
<vladgobelen> XuMuK: И играли с бортами нормально по сетке
<XuMuK> ColorAnt_, у тебя эмулятор терминала установлен?
<ColorAnt_> XuMuK на самой тушке? нет
<XuMuK> а маркет?
<vladgobelen> XuMuK: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/483.png вон еще ярлык на их сервер на раб. столе остался.. нужно удалить
<ColorAnt_> пока справляюсь adb shell тоже что эмулятор на тушке, но набирать быстрее и рутовать не нужно
<XuMuK> тоже правильно...
<ColorAnt_> XuMuK, о изначально все с маркета и началось.. он перстал устанавливать проги))
<XuMuK> короче инитскрипты находятся в корне в папке /init.d/
<ColorAnt_> или
<XuMuK> то есть в /init/ & /init.rc/
<XuMuK> то есть в /init/ & /init.rc
<ColorAnt_> -rwxr-x--- root     root        14333 1970-01-01 00:00 init.rc
<XuMuK> телефон, скорее всего будет в init.rc
<ColorAnt_> -rwxr-x--- root     root       107476 1970-01-01 00:00 init
<ColorAnt_> тоже вроде файл а не папка(
<XuMuK> да
<XuMuK> рц файл, инит - папка
<ColorAnt_> lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2011-04-10 23:11 d -> /sys/kernel/debug
<ColorAnt_> я где то не догнал, там же идентификатор -, а не d??? значит файл?
<ColorAnt_> -rwxr-x--- root     root       107476 1970-01-01 00:00 init
<Nor8> Райден, здесь ты?
<ColorAnt_> я потому и спрашиваю, что /init.rc не нашел
<XuMuK> ColorAnt_, ето симлинк, типо ссылки
<XuMuK> не, инит.рц тоже файл, ето мой фейл)
<ColorAnt_> XuMuK> теперь ламерский вопрос: как по нему перейти))
<XuMuK> ну так почитай их, я просто пока до автозагрузки не докапывалсо))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: тут
<XuMuK> вапще, если с английским нормально, то тебе надо на xda-developers.com
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Напомни, плз, опции монтирования фс для ехт4
<ColorAnt_> XuMuK> в том и фишка, что мануалы по линуксу очень слабо подходят
<XuMuK> ColorAnt_, там внатуре сидят киборги))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Что там было? Noatime или еще что то?
<dmay> что это у вас тут за страхи на ночь глядя?
<XuMuK> ColorAnt_, потому что андроид не совсем линукс... ето ядро и виртуальная машина, типо явовской...
<XuMuK> да она и есть явовская...
<ColorAnt_> XuMuK> прикольный эффект... cat init - бинарник судя повсему.. подвесил строку нафиг..  где ктборги??
<[Raiden]> relatime,errors=remount-ro на корне , на остальных только первое
<[Raiden]> noatime может скорости прибавить
<XuMuK> ColorAnt_, на http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=565
<ColorAnt_> XuMuK> ну опять, почти явовская, не Sun, а оптимизация под ARM архитектуру
<XuMuK> ColorAnt_, ыы) прикол)
<XuMuK> ColorAnt_, а вапще, заходи на #android-ru, а то долго нас тут слушать за андроид не будут))
<ColorAnt_> XuMuK> ага хна-дев - хорошо, но я читаю со словарем.. особенно форумы, в документации еще могу понять, а следить за потоком мысли на англ.. уже тяжело)
<XuMuK> и так  вон уже все притаилис))
<XuMuK> гг
<Nor8> [Raiden]: У меня в фстабе везде стоит опция defaults. Что с ней делать, удалить или оставить, дописать noatime?
<ColorAnt_> XuMuK> там пусто обычно)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да и фстаб странно выглядит в 10.10
<[Raiden]> как хочешь. Я не менял у меня как я показал
<XuMuK> ColorAnt_, потому что, видать, пока мало андроидов в России))
<XuMuK> щас тебя там нет)
<ColorAnt_> тогда вопрос чисто по линю: можно не пересобирая ядро прикрутить поддержку файловой системы?
<vladgobelen> только если в ядре она была модулем подключена
<XuMuK> да, почитай про chroot
<[Raiden]> чрут тут непричем
<ColorAnt_> vladgobelen> как проверить или подключить? cat proc/filesystem - ее там нет
<XuMuK> можно чрутом доставить к андроиду полноценный линукс... даж убунту запускали и дебиан...
<XuMuK> я про всё тот же http://forum.xda-developers.com
<ColorAnt_> ааа..
<[Raiden]> вопрос был вро фс вроде
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ковырять будем игруху?
<ColorAnt_> так можно просто bysyBox добавить, все таки андроид заточен под мобильники, а убунта нет
<vladgobelen> zcat /proc/config.gz
<vladgobelen> как то так.. ну и грепай нужный параметр
<ColorAnt_> vladgobelen> спасибо, буду дальше копать)
<XuMuK> ColorAnt_, busybox у меня уже стоит, а вот убунту пока не прробовал))
<XuMuK> [Raiden], ну да)... а ты чо посоветуешь?)
<vladgobelen> ColorAnt_: Пересобрать ядро это не так сложно. На самом деле это очень просто..
<[Raiden]> я незнаю. ) Знаю только что некотоыре дрова\модули собираются без пересборки ядра
<[Raiden]> целиком
<ColorAnt_> [Raiden]> да, про ФС, видел коммент, что нужно ядро пересобирать... интерсно, а просто модулем или как-то еще запустить можно?
<[Raiden]> а какая фс?
<ColorAnt_> vladgobelen> возможно, раз я говорил, что на слаку заглядываюсь, то наверняка решусь)) блин, ну теоретик я)) все мне интересно)
<ColorAnt_> [Raiden]> ясно, спасибо)
<vladgobelen> ColorAnt_: не советую
<ColorAnt_> [Raiden]> yaffs2
<ColorAnt_> vladgobelen> почему?
<vladgobelen> ColorAnt_: много лишних движений
<ColorAnt_> vladgobelen> я же ничего не теряю, ну переставлю пару раз, если что))
<vladgobelen> ColorAnt_: нормальный линукс ставится один раз
<ColorAnt_> vladgobelen> тогда понятно.. зато контроль и оптимизация под мою машину, насколько понимаю
<XuMuK[DHD]> выдал)
<Nor8> ))
<vladgobelen> ColorAnt_: Ты перепутал ее с генту.
<[Raiden]> Это когда знаешь уже всё, можно и 1 раз. А новички сносят не редко.
<XuMuK[DHD]> вово))
<XuMuK[DHD]> даже хорошо если поексперименииоует)
<[Raiden]> ColorAnt_: фиг знает, спроси ещё где-нить. )
<ColorAnt_> экспериментировать интересно, когда есть задача... я потому лет 5 уже в сторону линя посматриваю и все не пойму зачем мне, кроме чистой теории, даже при том, что к винде не привязан, так как не играю. ну почти)
<XuMuK[DHD]> я прежде чем тока в груде разобралсо, раз 5 наверн убивал систему))
<XuMuK[DHD]> грубе*
<ColorAnt_> [Raiden]> ок, я просто так еще и с ирк параллельно знакомлюсь, лет 7 в чатах не был)))
<vladgobelen> XuMuK[DHD]: один раз ставишь генту до момента поднятия иксов и дальше трудностей обычно не возникает
<XuMuK[DHD]> Колумб, можно сказать))
<XuMuK[DHD]> vladgobelen: ты действительно считаешь, что новичку в лине лучше начинать с консоли голой да ещё и ядро сразу вручную собирать?? о_О
<vladgobelen> XuMuK[DHD]: нет, я конкретно про граб
<Nor8> XuMuK[DHD]: Угу, шоковая терапия от винды)))
<vladgobelen> XuMuK[DHD]: Если уж хочется так далеко - то вон способ выше
<vladgobelen> XuMuK[DHD]: И тут не нужно собирать ядро вручную.
<XuMuK[DHD]> короче, там де то в интернетах я видел целый форум по китайским девайсам... я сам начинал с закоса под htc magic с 1,6 андроидом, который прожил дня 4 а потм намертво завис на слове "волшебство"...
<XuMuK[DHD]> гг
<[Raiden]> )
<XuMuK[DHD]> но там, блин, все на английском...
<vladgobelen> XuMuK[DHD]: врут
<vladgobelen> XuMuK[DHD]: Там все по-китайски)
<Nor8> XuMuK[DHD]: Китайского ничего не видел качественного, кроме фильмов про Шаолинь))))
#ubuntu-ru 2011-04-12
<XuMuK> ColorAnt_, ну добро пожаловать тада) или с возвращением))
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Знакомый смартфон разбирал китайский. Там наушники почему то перестали работать. Так вот, дело было в том, что провод был прилеплен воском.
<[Raiden]> у меня есть прикольная китайская овтертка. Вполне качественная )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: У меня русская есть, тоже вполне норм)))
<XuMuK> йафоны, ВНЕЗАПНО, собирают в Китае))
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: А ты ее дозиметром проверял?
<ColorAnt_> ужосы вы рассказываете)))
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> сча фотку покажу
<vladgobelen> XuMuK: так они, ВНЕЗАПНО, и ломаются в течение года-двух
<ColorAnt_> открыть тайну, что МТС билайн и прочие в качестве "своих" аппаратов продают?
<XuMuK> есть Китай, а есть Китай... как и везде...
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0412/h_1302562966_4cd59ff97c.jpeg
<[Raiden]> мтс вроде бы производства хуавей
<ColorAnt_> почему я +ColorAnt_ а не просто ColorAnt  явроде так ник вводил...
<ColorAnt_> а хуавей это достаточно какчественный китаец)))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ты китаефил чтоле, не пойму?)))
<[Raiden]> )
<ColorAnt_> [Raiden]> выглядит клево, а оно работает?
<[Raiden]> Нет, но просто, есть вещи дешевые, а есть не очень. Те же ваши андройды от HTC 100-процентный китай.
<XuMuK> хуавей кстати неплохие аппараты
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Шучу, Китай страна с богатым культурным наследием, но дешевые подделки ее погубят)))
<ColorAnt_> про дешёвые я бы поспорил -30% от цены брендовой вещи, при полной потере гарантии, это очень спорный вопрос по дёшево))
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: мой сделано корее вроде...
<XuMuK> хотя особой ращницы нет...
<Nor8> ColorAnt_: Дешевые в смысле качества
<XuMuK> и в Китае моггут жесть как сделать
<ColorAnt_> Nor8> ну это да)
<Nor8> А вот и пример  http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=86457
<[Raiden]> если самсунг, то може в корее, с вероятностью 50% , а htc там производить нафиг не надо
<[Raiden]> в китае дешевле
<[Raiden]> Ну, ладно , не 100% , всетаки тайвань это остров с китайцами, а не материковый китай.
<[Raiden]> :)
<XuMuK> ыыыы
<XuMuK> жесть)
<Nor8> Гайки зачетные, кастет из них хороший получится))))
<vladgobelen> http://www.nubo.ru/humor/vinny2.html спокойнее спокойнее
<XuMuK> интересно, чо китайцы под HDDinside подразумевали))*
<[Raiden]> http://www.jampo.com.ua/files/fun/attachments/4424/d77dbf7d11176304faf3812e6a3344d61238692918.jpg
<XuMuK> ыыы
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Вот и верь им потом)))
<[Raiden]> )
<XuMuK> хорошо, если у них и атомные бомбы такие же))
<XuMuK> и прочие ракеты))
<vladgobelen> http://tehnoblog.net/2011/04/blestyashhij-primer-kitajskoj-inzhenernoj-mysli/ вон почитайте
<vladgobelen> http://habrastorage.org/storage/f7088d81/8526432f/04aaeb56/1af56390.jpg
<vladgobelen> с юмором подошли к делу
<Nor8> XuMuK: Это вряд-ли
<Nor8> XuMuK: Меня что удивляет, как они технологии воруют и никто слова против не сказал
<vladgobelen> эм.. так у них все производство по сути.. что им воровать то
<Nor8>  vladgobelen: Производство не значит технология, а вот их они и воруют
<vladgobelen> они их тупо копируют
<[Raiden]> к юнити кубик прикрутили , скриншот ближе к концу http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/compiz-cube-natty/
<ColorAnt_> ребят, к вопросу о гаджетах и прочих андроид прогах,
<ColorAnt_> я тут поставил пакет админа, а он мне без предупреждения busyBox воткнул, а я его сам собирался скомпилить и положить его как мне удобно
<ColorAnt_> вопрос в том, что если прийдется нести в гарантию, могут быть проблемы, прийдется его учиться вычищать
<ColorAnt_> а вы мне гаджеты предлагаете))) слишком уж вольно себя проги на андроиде ведут))
<vladgobelen> бинго.. андроид вообще считает себя хозяином, а тебя лишь гостем.. привыкай
<ColorAnt_> ага, я уж понял на хабре про гугл вообще почитав и посмотрев на их документацию
<ColorAnt_> сравнил с MSDN, но пока списываю на молодость системы)
<ColorAnt_> ой, блин как прикольно слил себе system, кроме симлинков)))
<ColorAnt_> вот где раздолье для "поковырять"
<[Raiden]> как виртуал боксе загрузиться с реальной флэшки?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Включить поддержку УСБ
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В настройках машины
<[Raiden]> включил, но предлагает груиться с сд, флопи и хдд
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Меня тут мысль посетила, не отвалится ли зашифрованный раздел, если я в фстабе noatime добавлю?
<[Raiden]> нет, перестанет время достапа к файлам обновляться и всё
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А, загрузиться! Нет что ли опции?
<[Raiden]> ?
<[Raiden]> а где она должна быть? :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Я просто всегда с образа грузился, про флешку в ВБ даже не думал
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Скопируй образ и с него загрузись
<[Raiden]> Ну, так не интересно
<XuMuK> <!-- http://www.izvestia.ru/politic/article3153769/ -->
<XuMuK> и ведь выберут жеж))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Легко, "Нашисты" проголосуют
<Nor8> XuMuK: Тем более, что они уже как бы при деле
<Nor8> XuMuK: Игруху то будем ставить или всё, сломался?)))
<shenmue> доброе
<shenmue> !q shenmue
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='q shenmue'
<Lynk> Всем привет, помогите с GDM разобраться, при попытке "Разблокировать" в "Экран входа..." при выводе через терминал выдает Failed to unlock: The name org.gnome.DisplayManager was not provided by any .service files
<SAPetrovich> всем доброе утро
<shenmue> Lynk	а после чего так?
<Pante59> красноглазите?
<Lynk> shenmue, я кеды ставил посмотреть и GDM стал кедовский, после этого хочу обратно на гномовский поменять а не знаю как да и вот эта проблема вылазит
<Pante59> Lynk: http://devbug.blogspot.com/2009/05/gdm-kdm.html
<shenmue> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<shenmue> либо sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Lynk> Pante59, shenmue ок спс щас и то и то посмотрю/попробую
<shenmue> в следающий раз ставь другие DE через aptitude и ставь метку сразу
<Lynk> shenmue, а поподробнее пожно?
<Lynk> можно*
<shenmue> метка составит весь список пакетов кде оболочки которые поставишь. и потом по этому же списку все удалит. а так только вручную вычищать кде придется
<Lynk> да кстати можно как нибудь разом снести все что осталось после KDE xubuntu xfce? просто эксперементировал на нетбуке что быстрее
<shenmue> вручную
<Pante59> http://ubuntu.onego.ru/news/unity-changes-11-04/
<Lynk> shenmue, ясно, насколько я понял ты имеешь ввиду устанавливать: sudo aptitude install kubuntu (пример)
<shenmue> sudo aptitude install --add-user-tag твой_тэг имена_пакетов
<vladgobelen> Lynk: делай бэкап системы
<Lynk> shenmue, ясн, спс
<shenmue> sudo aptitude purge '?user-tag(ваш_тэг)' удаление по тегу
<Lynk> vladgobelen, а бекап то нафиг делать?
<shenmue> бэкапы всегда надо делать
<vladgobelen> например заархивировал / и делай с системой что хочешь, в конце развернул из архива и опять как новая
<Lynk> shenmue, ну значит я это упустил потому что никогда их не делал
<Lynk> vladgobelen, опять же архивировать на нетбуке / это просто убийство да и память на нем не езиновая
<Lynk> резиновая*
<vladgobelen> а, ну если нетбук
<shenmue> можно проще через dpkg
<Pante59> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5GwcWCJNgE&feature=player_embedded#at=116 новое в unity
<shenmue> список пакетов составить. а потом по нему востоновить
<vladgobelen> на нетбуке то и убунту использовать проблемматично
<shenmue> да лана
<shenmue> 612кб хватит всем =)
<vladgobelen> 640*
<shenmue> тсс ты где проно хранить собрался?
<shenmue> так что 612
<vladgobelen> ))
<Lynk> shenmue, то что ты сказал не помогло, GDM все равно кедовский
<vladgobelen> кедовский гдм - кдм
<Lynk> ну кдм хотя выставлял gdm
<Lynk> в настройках
<vladgobelen> удаляй кдм, ставь гдм и все
<shenmue> можно еще попробывать снести кдм
<Lynk> vladgobelen, как?
<Lynk> shenmue, как, я уже снес все что можно
<vladgobelen> sudo apt-get remove kdm && sudo apt-get install gdm
<Pante59> знающие где в kubuntu OwnCloud аналог UbuntuOne как установить?
<vladgobelen> хотя при установке любого убунту должна была тебя спросить какой использовать
<shenmue> лучше вообще снести оба
<shenmue> чтоб память не жрала
<vladgobelen> кстати логично
<fghd> всем привет
<Lynk> vladgobelen, так отлично, gdm вместе со сплешем вернулись, прада вот графика окон оттуда пропала, стали квадратными прям как в Win 98
<shenmue> ставь авто вход
<Lynk> shenmue, нельзя
<shenmue> тогда темы гугли как менять в gdm
<Lynk> shenmue, кстати "Экран входа..." тоже заработал
<shenmue> дело о пропавшем гдм раскрыто
<Lynk> shenmue, да это мне не особо надо и важно, глявное gdm вернулся а то этот kdm уже все глаза выел
<vladgobelen> Lynk: Тему установи
 * shenmue закурил трубку
<shenmue> джентельмены
<Lynk> vladgobelen, каким образом, просто первый раз с этим столкнулся
<shenmue> сегодня в москве гостит лорд Шаттлворд
<vladgobelen> хм.. правой клавишей по раб столу
<vladgobelen> и там в свойствах или настройках внешнего вида ищи гдето
<Lynk> shenmue, слушай как тут выставлять "shenmue закурил трубку"
<shenmue>  /me сообщение
<Lynk> shenmue, спс
<Lynk> vladgobelen, так там только настройки темы самой оболочки гнома а с ней все ок, только в самом экране входа в систему пропала графика
<shenmue> vladgobelen выпилили
<vladgobelen> ааа.. там не знаю
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Ась?
<shenmue> внешний вид пятая вкладка с настройкой внешнего вида гдм канула в небытие
<vladgobelen> а теперь где?
<shenmue> нигде
<shenmue> только кастылями
<Lynk> shenmue, чет я смотрю не слабо порезали убунту с ранних версий, просто я то пользовался сразу с 10.04
<shenmue> еще в 9.10 вырезали что ли
<vladgobelen> ясно, я до 9.04 пользовался
<Lynk> столько всего пропало как я иногда читаю на форуме
<shenmue> ну смысл экрашть скажем граб или гдм если ты их видишь от силы 5 секунд в день?
<Lynk> в принципе есть логика в таком "обрезании" хотя она все таки немного странная
<shenmue> если вообше видишь
<Lynk> не смысл не в этом
<fghd> гхм, загружаешься, видишь груб - пофапал, видишь дальше гдм пофапал и даже в ДЕ заходить не охота
<shenmue> =)
<shenmue> логично
<Lynk> просто они видимо хотят сделать минмально простую и удобную в пользовании системы для среднего человека а не для тех кто такой хренью как мы занимаемся, думают мы и ручками все сделать можем
<Lynk> а среднему пользователю все это и не нужно
<fghd> средний пользователь как увидит гном3, так сразу на убунту забьет
<Lynk> грубо говоря приводят ее к виду винды где хрен пойми куда надо лезть только чтобы сплеш изменить
<Lynk> тут так же но проще
<Lynk> fghd, а чем гном3 так страшен?
<shenmue> шелл страшен
<fghd> Lynk: ну он больше для планшетников подходит
<shenmue> потому что не натраиваемый
<fghd> заголовки окон вынесли мне глаза
<shenmue> без шелла обычный гном
<Lynk> забавно, мне вот интересно на тот же Motorola Xoom можно каким то раком убунту впихнуть вместо андроида
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Да даже меньше.. у меня компы месяцами не вырубаются.. хм.. выпилить чтоли
<shenmue> ты про гдм?
<fghd> тут интересная фигня получается :пилят гном - получается непойми что, пилят кде - получается виндовс 7
<shenmue> он процессом в памяти висит
<Lynk> fghd, зато гном хоть и не такой симпатичный зато ни на что не похож в отличии от кед которые почти копия винды внешне
<alexzulu> fghd, у кого под что руки заточены.:)
<shenmue> а автовход легко сделать. правда смену де придется как то тоже реализовать
<alexzulu> Lynk, а вас так волнует похожесть? вон ту-144 и конкорд тоже похожи.
<fghd> тут вот еще какая штука есть, называется она патенты
<shenmue> Lynk вообще то это винда копия кед
<fghd> винда копия мак ос больше
<shenmue> сравни старый кде 3 и новую вин7
<Lynk> alexzulu, честно говоря да потому что я хочу уникальную ОС а не копипаст отовсюду
<Lynk> shenmue, та я так послушат так почти вся винда от лины позаимствована
<alexzulu> Lynk, уникальную надо самому писать. тем более ОС. а кеды и гном это не ось.:)
<shenmue> где то опрос проводили. 60% разрабов закрытых продуктов тырят исходники сам угадай откуда
<Lynk> alexzulu, ну я в общем имею ввиду) оболочку так уж правильно) просто после висты я на винду вообще не могу смотреть, а на кеды тем более, даже винда более прилично выглядит
<shenmue> а на ютьюбе полно роликов к примеру о сравнении мак ос и висты. там 90% совпадений
<fghd> будем надеяться, что они еще в эти открытые исходники и баг-репорты пишут
<Lynk> народ, вопрос может и глупый но что раньше появилось, мак ось или убунту?
<shenmue> мак
<shenmue> макинтош точнее
<Pante59> debian)))))))
<Lynk> ясно)
<alexzulu> Lynk, я к примеру привык к такому интерфейсу. и мне нафик не нужны эти все свистелки и тарахтелки которые придумывают каждый раз то в гноме то в юнити. мне нужна удобность и эргономичность а не крик что я не такой как все.
<shenmue> а если корни убунту проследить то убунту
<Lynk> alexzulu, ну каждому свое, я люблю простоту а не рюшечки
<alexzulu> Lynk, какие рюшечки?
<shenmue> свистоперделки
<Lynk> alexzulu, я про кеды, про ее красивости
<alexzulu> где?
<Lynk> alexzulu, сам посмотри увидишь, те же виджеты, ну вот нахрен они на ПК? те же коньки и то удобнее, жрут меньше и делай с ними что хочешь
<fghd> а по сути зачем коньки? нормальные люди работают и десктоп не видят )
<shenmue> если мощный комп то вполне себе можно позволить пол процента проца тратить на виджет
<shenmue> fghd	согласен.
<alexzulu> Lynk, где тут рюшки? https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/_QsKcqy9YH2M/TaPg5uO4wAI/AAAAAAAAAb8/q74NHSnJ9zY/s912/screen7.jpg
<Lynk> shenmue, а у меня например нетбук сейчас и кроме коньков никакиъх вариантов
<shenmue> а я вообще не понимаю зачем они? я всегда и так знаю какая т проца сколько места на харде и чем комп занят
<Lynk> alexzulu, ну это у тебя нет ничего а ты на первый запуск глянь что там на раб столе творится, гном по сравнению с кде так просто пустой космос))
<shenmue> Lynk	если ты не знал в кде рабочий стол тоже виджет
<alexzulu> то же самое и творится.
<Lynk> shenmue, забавно, про место на жестяке это просто условность а вот проц это другое, на моем 1001PX это сильно влияет
<Lynk> alexzulu, кому как, ладно эти споры можно вечно проводить, каждому свое))
<shenmue> аплет чем не угодил? =)
<Lynk> shenmue, с разрешением экрана 1024х600 много апплетов не напихаешь
<Lynk> я и так автоскрытие панелей поставил чтоб нормально все видеть в том же фф
<shenmue> у меня 1024х768
<shenmue> ну лано. кому удобство а кому не понятно в чем оно
<Lynk> shenmue, ну да) я щас вообще коньки собираюсь переписывать чтоб раб стол закрыть а то у меня вечно на нем мусора много, мож отвыкну от этого)
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-18.png я у себя так сделал . наверху две панели. глобал меню убирает строчку меню в приложениях. а виндовс ботон убирает заголовок
<shenmue> а вот скрытие двух панелей не работает >< они дратся начинают за место на экране
<Lynk> shenmue, у меня вообще глюк непонятный, если включаю эффекты то чтобы панель показалась нужно курсор к самому краю (левый верхний например) подводить
<XuMuK> ку
<shenmue> ну да. если автоскрытие
<shenmue> аа к краю...
<Lynk> shenmue, вот и я о том же
<Lynk> XuMuK, прива
<Lynk> shenmue, чет я не втыкаю как у тя понели сделаны) слишком ярко все)
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/меню%20и%20проигрыватель.png
<shenmue> темная тема
<shenmue> там смысл в двух апплетах. это глобал меню. и видовс ботон
<shenmue> виндов*
<Lynk> а теперь более менее понял, у тя что ли 11-я убунту?
<shenmue> нет десятая мята
<Lynk> хм... просто не понял как эт у тя файл правка и т.д. вынесены отдельно от окон
<shenmue> глобал меню не влезало на 1 панель. экран маленький. поэтому их две наверху.
<shenmue> ну так это аплет
<Lynk> shenmue, а что за апплет?
<shenmue> =)
<shenmue> global menu
<shenmue> если убунту твик есть то через него поставь
<XuMuK> Lynk: привет
<XuMuK> тут Nor8 не появлялся?)
<Lynk> shenmue, у меня Ailurus, он функциональнее
<Lynk> XuMuK, не видел
<shenmue> слева от него windows boton. убирает заголовки окон при полноэкарном режиме
<shenmue> Lynk у меня и то и то. они оба дополняют друг друга
<Lynk> shenmue, кинь рра твика а то лень искать
<XuMuK> лентяй)
<Lynk> а ppa search yt gjvy. cnjbn bkb ytn
<XuMuK> гг
<Lynk> не помню стоит или нет
<Lynk> XuMuK, жалко что ли?)
<shenmue> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<XuMuK> да нет)
<Lynk> shenmue, спс
<Lynk> кстати можно как нить отключить при обновлении скачивание пакета Translations а то хоть и 500кб жрет но блин надоел уже, все равно русифицировать нечего
<Lynk> да и траф не резиновый
<XuMuK> а буквально пол года назад, твик тут ащще не воспринимали, кричкли типо ето не тру вэй))
<shenmue> в синаптике
<shenmue> заморозь версию нужного пакета
<SergeyIT> ку
<shenmue> XuMuK да это больные фанатики. то вэй. это не вэй.
<Lynk> shenmue, та нет, при нажатии обновить список в МО там есть пунктик Translations package весом примерно 507кб
<Lynk> SergeyIT, прив
<shenmue> у тебя тарифный план?
<ferrer3> Привет, у меня новая проблема. Хочу поставить убунту с флэшки на стационарный комп, но в биосе нет опции загрузски с флэшки. Что делать? СДрома у меня нет
<shenmue> вытащить хард и пойти с ним куда нибуть
<Lynk> ferrer3, хах, эт чтож у тя за мать что в биосе этого нет
<Lynk> shenmue, да у меня траф 10Гб на месяц
<SergeyIT> Lynk, у меня тоже нет и что?
<ferrer3> там только: загрузка с флоппи, загрузки с хдд и загрузка с сд... мать асус, ей 3 года
<Lynk> SergeyIT, да просто давно не встречал таких мат плат
<ferrer3> через вибу ставить?
<ferrer3> вуби то есть
<shenmue> стационарный комп без сд...
<SergeyIT> ferrer3, сд ром у кого взять, не?
<ferrer3> да, у меня все слоты жёсткими дисками забиты
<shenmue> ыыы
<ferrer3> мне лениво внутрь лезть и что-то включать\отключать
<Lynk> гы, как это места под сидюки забиты жестяками?))
<SergeyIT> ferrer3, а  лучше купить, полезен при некоторых операциях
<ferrer3> хз, я уже 3 года без сд мне не мешает... щас все ноуты без сд делают, это говорит, что этот формат умирает
<shenmue> ну а мы щас будем напрягатся из за твоей лени
<Lynk> кто мне скажет что за Adobe Air?
<shenmue> Lynk я себе стваил что бы в игрушку поиграть одну
<SergeyIT> ferrer3, сколько же у тебя дисков?
<Lynk> shenmue, так а что это за реп то такой, что в нем вообще?
<ferrer3> там 3 харда, в системном блоке шнур питания не достаёт... поэтому больше подключить не мог
<shenmue> Lynk да глянь. мож что еще есть.
<SergeyIT>  ferrer3, а удлинить не догадался ( тоже 3 диска + сд + флоппи)
<shenmue> Lynk погодь. ты про адобе аир или про ппа твика?
<ferrer3> это надо в магазин идти... всё равно мне ни сд ни флоппи не нужны
<SergeyIT>  ferrer3, а сидюк можно и не покупать, у меня 3 валяется, выбросить жалко
<ferrer3> вы мне лучше скажите, можно как-то загрузиться с флэш карты, если в биосе нет такой опции?
<SergeyIT> ferrer3, а если что чинить в системе, с чего загружаться будешь?
<ferrer3> если что-то чинить, то сидюк подключу вместо лишнего жёсткого диска )
<SergeyIT> ferrer3, на форуме, в хелпе было
<Lynk> shenmue, в твике в списке источников есть Adobe Air вот и интересно что он из себя бредставляет
<shenmue> Lynk это какая то платформа для создания приложений как я понял
<Lynk> shenmue, мде, забавно
<shenmue> версия для линя тоже есть. я на ней игру запускал
<shenmue> мморпг пошаговая
<Lynk> shenmue, а что за РПГ-шка?
<shenmue> magic
<Lynk> shenmue, эээ... а случаем не magika?
<Lynk> или как то так
<shenmue> нет
<shenmue> это разные игры
<Lynk> а ясн
<shenmue> там развитие перса интересное но вот пошаговое все... ждать ждать ждать ждать...
<Lynk> блин есть какая нить рпг-шка ни линь поновее того же Final Fantasy I в смысле графики да и вообще, и желательно не под вайном, именно линовая
<shenmue> герои меча и магии
<Lynk> так она под вайн
<shenmue> нет
<shenmue> есть родная
<Lynk> кинь ка ссыль
<Lynk> если не сложно
<Lynk> и кстати какие именно герои
<UbuBoot> Привет ребят. Я делаю не большой опрос из-за собственного интереса. Итак, мне интересно какие действия вы делаете после установки линукса (не обезательно убунты)
<shenmue> nhtnmb
<shenmue> третьи
<UbuBoot> какие вещи делаете прежде всего (может настройку фаерволла?), а какие можно и сделать потом (установить тему, или поменять иконки). Лично я начинаю с выпиливания и установки пакетов...
<Lynk> о... отлично
<Lynk> подойдут
<shenmue> Lynk тебя ссылка не порадует ибо это рутрекер
<Lynk> shenmue, порадует ибо больше кроме как с трекеров не качаю
<Lynk> с торрентов*
<shenmue> найди там. раз трекеры не страшны
<Lynk> ок
<Lynk> в разделе для линукс правильно?
<shenmue> наверное. я там вообще в навигации не понимаю
<Lynk> shenmue, я тоже но хоть направление знать)
<Lynk> то бишь она именно нативная?
<shenmue> да
<Lynk> тогда там, с этим на рутрекере жестко
<shenmue> в пм
<ferrer3> Народ, новая беда: не могу подключиться к инету, потому что у провайдера программа авторизации не работает под линукс
<ferrer3> он отправляет какие-то удп пакеты на удалённый серв с портом 5555, а под линукс она не пашет ((
<SergeyIT> ferrer3, а провайдер что говорит?
<ferrer3> я с ним не общался, просто на сайте эта программа только для винды
<fghd> какие-то ужасные провайдеры
<vladgobelen> ferrer3: ты для начала узнай что за программа, что за тип соединения
<ferrer3> знаю, что в программу вводится логин и пароль, а она отправляет на указанный в настройках ип с портом 5555, какие-то удп пакеты, и постоянно весит в трее.
<vladgobelen> во все программы вводится логин и пароль
<vladgobelen> например впн-клиент
<ferrer3> это не впн клиент, так как у этого провайдера есть отдельная прога для него (кстати, тоже только под винду)
<ferrer3> просто если бы это был впн, то я бы в настройках роутера сам бы всё прописал и программ авторизации не требовалось бы, тогда бы линукс мог зайти в инте
<ferrer3> вот пипец, на ноуте есть инет, но яркость не настраивается, а на ПК с яркостью всё в порядке, но не работает инет )
<vladgobelen> каким образом на ноуте есть инет? Программа же
<alexzulu> ur5imw, откуда ник такой?
<ur5imw> из ГИЭ:)
<ur5imw> привет
<alexzulu> привет. в callbook не известен такой.:)
<ur5imw>  ну там надо его пометить...что я не зделал
 * alexzulu ua6hdw.
<ur5imw>   рад, но все равно забуду:)......
<ur5imw>  ну хоть вижу что мы с тобой почти соседи:)
<alexzulu> ну я бы не сказал что почти соседи. между нами краснодврский край и ростовская область минимум.:)
<ur5imw> ...ну это разве расстояния?
<alexzulu> конечно нет.:)
<ur5imw> тут с Мурманска  бывают:)
<ferrer3> vladgobelen, на ноуте инет есть, потому что в это время на ПК запущен этот самый клиент авторизации... доступ открыт, а ноут подрублен через вай-фай
<ur5imw>  alexzulu:....ну не всегда , как прохождение....:) в основном утром.....
<Lynk> я например с мурманской области))
<Lynk> с Мончегорска но на данный момент в Североморске)
<alexzulu> ur5imw, я ща без трансивера. в командировке. вот думаю echolink попробовать.
<alexzulu> Lynk, был я в ваших краях. году так в 2005. если ехать с мурманска на североморск то остановка сорока. мы там нефтеслив монтировали.
<ur5imw>  а я вот  книжку хочу напечатать ни как не получается:)
<Lynk> alexzulu, ну я пока что не особо ориентируюсь в мурманске и североморске, просто у своей девушки щас проживаю так что хз че за остановка
<alexzulu> ясно.
<Pante59> красноглазите?
<dmay> Pante59: желторотим
<shenmue> спиногрызим
<Pante59> dmay: Ты!!!Могеш!!!
<dmay> Pante59: ЙА!111!!!11 Йавсёмогу!!!!111!!!!
<Pante59> Что выбрать под КДЕ?
<dmay> гном
<Pante59> серьезно
<shenmue> такой вопрос
<Pante59> где его лучше готовят
<shenmue> как что "какие туфли под красную сумочку?"
<vladgobelen> Pante59: Конкретнее. Что именно ты выбираешь?
<shenmue> дистр
<Pante59> да
<shenmue> дебиан и кеды третьи
<vladgobelen> Pante59: Калькулейт, без вариантов.
<vladgobelen> третьи протухли уже
<Pante59> а сусе не?
<shenmue> забродили
<vladgobelen> хех, тоже о ней вспоминал, но она умерла еще на 10.04
<vladgobelen> тьфу
<vladgobelen> на 10.03
<vladgobelen> когда ее мс скупила
<shenmue> сусе продалась?
<vladgobelen> давно уже
<vladgobelen> на 10.3 они начали сотрудничать с мс
<dmay> vladgobelen: чочо? пруфпик?
<shenmue> надо свой дистр наваять и продать им
<vladgobelen> сейчас новелл распродали и большую часть выкупила мс
<Pante59> значит втопку ету шкуру продажную
<vladgobelen> хотя еще сделка вроде не подтверждена
<Pante59> а за кубунту слава что они кде не умеют готовить оправдана ?
<vladgobelen> Pante59: Я пробовал много дистрибутивов, но кеды нормально работали только на двух.
<vladgobelen> Pante59: Генту и калькулейт
<vladgobelen> Pante59: Кубунту не вздумай, лучше уж чистую убунту.. Иначе на веки возненавидишь кде
<shenmue> а уже ненавижу
<shenmue> я*
<dmay> кстати про сотрудничество новелла с мс, с вики:
<Pante59> хехе вот в томто и дело что накатил уже кде нравитса но не кубунту
<vladgobelen> просто ты не пробовал кеды на калькулейте.. там они шикарны
<vladgobelen> от 150мб потребление, если оптимизировать
<dmay> >03.11.06 Началось сотрудничество с Microsoft — в частности, при разработке и продаже SuSE... За последующие 9 месяцев продажи SuSE Linux выросли на 243%
<vladgobelen> за месяц аптайма иксы жрут 25-35мб
<dmay> мс злоооооо
<vladgobelen> dmay: И в итоге новелл обанкротилась и развалилась
<vladgobelen> все, кто сотрудничают с мс в конце концов разорились
<shenmue> 9 месяцев.... а кто кого там?
<dmay> vladgobelen: новелл всё проср^w^wлюбили ещё в начале 2000ных лол :3
<vladgobelen> до сотрудничества с мс он был довольно популярен
<dmay> vladgobelen: ибм обанкротились? это так, что на вскидку вспомнил ;)
<vladgobelen> у айбиэм мс украла ос
<dmay> лол
<dmay> vladgobelen: ну ты хоть википедию почитай чтоль... чтоб так не позориться
<vladgobelen> Сам почитай.
<rapidsp> сам ты почитай :)
<vladgobelen> Pante59: i686 или x86_64?
<Pante59> 1е
<dmay> мс с ибмом рисовали ос/2. потом разосрались из-за ограниченности позикса, и мс ушла рисовать нт. а ибм таки допилили полуось. которая померла в итоге, ага.
<vladgobelen> Pante59: ftp://ftp.calculate-linux.org/pub/calculate/CLD/11.3/i686/Calculate%20Linux%20Desktop%2011.3%20KDE%20i686%20LiveDVD.torrent
<dmay> *краткое содержание предыдущих серий
<vladgobelen> зря, я только 64 юзаю.. давно заметил, что с ним проблем меньше
<vladgobelen> тестируют там пакеты дольше, чтоли
<vladgobelen> dmay: Ок.
<dmay> хотя таки да, не нт они ушли рисовать. нт потом было
<Pante59> vladgobelen: ок ща попробую че за штука-дрюка
<vladgobelen> штучка на самом деле гениальная, для кде лучше не придумать
<vladgobelen> но я хочу юнити><
<dmay> хотя нет, вики говорит что таки нт
<Denchik> Ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> Denchik! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Pante59> вот и я не знаю тянет и туды и сюды прям писец лучшеб ваще выбора небыло
<dmay> кстати. если таки юнити выпилят из следующего релиза это будет всем фейлам фейл...
<Pante59> гном выпилят юнити впилят
<dmay> т.к. одно из немногих адекватных нововведений за последнее время, но хомячки против
<Pante59> куб работает даш допиливают блин чеж выбрать
<shenmue> дос
<shenmue> с кампизом
<dmay> Pante59: купи мак
<Pante59> dmay: дай денег
<dmay> Pante59: заработай, нищеброд!
<shenmue> почкуу продай
<Pante59> )))))))
<Pante59> почку за мак а яйца за венду не?
<dmay> в данном случае, похоже, за винду придётся отдавать мозжечок...
<shenmue> как желаешь
<Pante59> интерестно почему за 11 число аж 3 ветки ???  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/
<rapidsp> Pante59: одна с гном-классик, вторая с юнити, третья с гном3 :) очевидно же
<Pante59> раньше небыло
<vladgobelen> а с кедами вообще не стали позориться?
<shenmue> =)
<rapidsp> vladgobelen: kde5?
<vladgobelen> 4
<rapidsp> та с кубунту просто проблем уж не осталось
<rapidsp> значит нада на 5ю переходить :)
<vladgobelen> угу, потому что пользователей кубунту не осталось)
<vladgobelen> нет пользователя - нет проблем
<rapidsp> та ланн?
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/490.png лучше подскажите во что поиграть
<rapidsp> касынка
<vladgobelen> готику чтоли первую перепройти... ммм
<rapidsp> генту пройди
<vladgobelen> прошел..
<dmay> vladgobelen: в работу поиграй. с тране заводы стоят, а они готику тут перепроходят...
<rapidsp> ну перепройди! :)
<rapidsp> dmay: вотвот
<Pante59> тукс
<vladgobelen> Не дело большим начальникам по заводам шастать
<vladgobelen> мы призваны управлять
<vladgobelen> не слишком пафасно вышло?
<rapidsp> здесь и не такое бывает
<dmay> ващешоппц
<dmay> vladgobelen: так иди управляй. пока начальство играет - сотрудники сидят вконтактике!
<rapidsp> или наоборот :)
<vladgobelen> dmay: хехе.. просто нужно уметь выбирать сотрудников.. довольный сотрудник - плюс к прибыли
<vladgobelen> когда там уже портал второй выйдет
<vladgobelen> ?
<dmay> vladgobelen: цыц, я тебя работать мотивирую, а ты умничаешь
<Pante59> дематириализуйте кого нибудь!!!
<Pante59> я тебе отослала---читаем быстро
<vladgobelen> и?
<Pante59> http://www.linux.org.ru/polls/polls/6123820?lastmod=1302593505759
<aleksei`> всем привет
<Pante59> aleksei`: уходи пока не поздно
<aleksei`> ???
<dmay> aleksei`: что сломал?
<dmay> Pante59: уже поздно 8]
<Pante59> dmay: предсказуем)))
<aleksei`> dmay: да пока что вроде ничего ))
<dmay> Pante59: традиции ^__^
<dmay> aleksei`: а чего тогда пришёл?
<Pante59> )))
<aleksei`> а чтоб тут находиться нужно обязательно что-нить сломать? ))
<Pante59> )))
<NGE01> доброго утречка
<shenmue> да
<aleksei`> доброе
<dmay> чтоб тут находиться надо четко и ясно представлять себе и окружающим цели этого нахождения
<Pante59> NGE01: обед уже
<NGE01> Pante59: я только проснулся, значит утро.
<aleksei`> dmay:  ты не в духе сегодня?
<Pante59> NGE01: оооо свой человек,и сразу красноглазить?
<dmay> aleksei`: я всегда не в духе, работа такая. не уходи от вопроса.
<dmay> Pante59: man time_zones наконец уже ;)
<aleksei`> dmay:  а где вопрос?
<aleksei`> выше только утверждение написанно
<Pante59> aleksei`: dmay жертву нашел)))
<dmay> aleksei`: так зачем ты сюда пришёл?
<aleksei`> Pante59: да вижу я )))
<dmay> Pante59: цыц там
<Pante59> )))
<NGE01> Pante59: что то типо того!!!
<aleksei`> dmay: пришёл поддержать сообщество помощи по вопросам ubuntu
<vladgobelen> блин>< нигде нет уже первой готики.. а третья дерьмо
<aleksei`> такой ответ устроит?
<vladgobelen> aleksei`: Правильно, поддержи нас, помоги мне найти первую готику.
<Pante59> aleksei`: спец!!!
<dmay> aleksei`: а ты уверен что способен на это?
<aleksei`> vladgobelen: извини, не играю в игры ((
<vladgobelen> пфф.. какой ты тогда линуксоид..
<dmay> aleksei`: ты готов к воплям "ниработает!!!" капсом?
<aleksei`> dmay: поддержать количеством - способен
<dmay> aleksei`: к вопросам без информации?
<aleksei`> и спеца я из себя не корчу
<aleksei`> как вам показалось
<dmay> aleksei`: к требованиям решить проблему здесь и сейчас и прям ваще срочно нада?
<aleksei`> ))
<vladgobelen> aleksei`: Игры - одна из самых важных составляющих. Если ты не играешь в игры - тебя с позором изгоняют из сообщества.
<aleksei`> dmay: иди покури, сними стресс...
<Pante59> +
<dmay> спасибо убунте, линуксы уже поддержали количеством.... ообенно на каникулах поддерживают...
<dmay> aleksei`: то есть от темы ты всё таки стараешься увильнут?
<aleksei`> vladgobelen: игры - зло
<dmay> *увильнуть
<vladgobelen> aleksei`: Врут
<dmay> vladgobelen: насяльника, идите уже работать, выдате работникам зряплату чтоль. в честь дня космонавтики то...
<aleksei`> dmay: вовсе нет, я уже ответил, если буду в состоянии помочь, то обязательно помогу, но я не спец...
<vladgobelen> dmay: О_О еще и зарплату платить? А не много ли будет?
<dmay> ех... ещё один неспец на канале... проклятие на голову шателворту... (
<Pante59> dmay: правильно Шаттл-Word !!!
<dmay> vladgobelen: слил твой ИП в трудовую инспекцию :Р
<dmay> Pante59: в тебе умер петросян. но, к сожалению, не до конца... (
<aleksei`> dmay: ну не всем же быть такими спецами как ты ...
<vladgobelen> dmay: пф.. думаешь они меня на канарах достанут?
<beerseller> Под 10.10 случайно не пробегал ppa с gnome3?
<Pante59> аналогично
<Pante59> beerseller: пробежал уже попробуй догони
<dmay> aleksei`: конечно не всем. было бы всем я бы стоил копейки как специалист...
<dmay> vladgobelen: сомневаешься?
<vladgobelen> dmay: Уверен)
<beerseller> Pante59, Какие последние координаты?
<vladgobelen> dmay: все повязаны, всем уплочено
<dmay> vladgobelen: молодец. уверенность в себе помогает в жизни.
<Pante59> beerseller: http://ubuntual.com/ppa-%D0%B4%D0%BB%D1%8F-gnome-3-%D0%B2-ubuntu-10-10/
<aleksei`> dmay: я за тебя искрене рад
<dmay> aleksei`: спасибо ^___^
<beerseller> Опубликовано Ноябрь 14, 2010 автором saha
<beerseller> Хм
<aleksei`> dmay: незашто!!!
<dmay> aleksei`: кстати, с тебя 300р за консультацию и анализ твоих проблем
<aleksei`> dmay: )))
<aleksei`> dmay: вышли факс моей секретарше
<dmay> aleksei`: адрес давай, культурные люди счета факсами не шлют
<dmay> культурные люди вообще факсами не пользуются :/
<aleksei`> dmay: ))
<Pante59> aleksei`: подмазываешся?
<aleksei`> Pante59: к кому?
<vladgobelen> слушай, а какой у тебя южный мост?
<vladgobelen> тьфу
<Pante59> не плюй в чат,чатитса придетса
<Pante59> удачно покрасноглазить!!!
<SergeyIT> ку
<DwarfZero> Существуют ли утилиты для управления usb модемом?
<alexzulu> у МТС ,skf rfr z gjvy./
<alexzulu> у МТС была как я помню.
<alexzulu> но там порты прибиты жёстко.
<alexzulu> а так всё вроде норм настраивается через нетворк-менеджер.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Всем привет
<skai> @voice dmay
<krabik_> народ, а где в бунте прописать, чтобы программа, которую я поставил просто из тарболла могла вызываться по имени из консоли?
<SergeyIT> krabik_, 1. скопировать ее в /usr/bin
<rapidsp> а куда поставил то?
<SergeyIT> skai, сурово
<chapt> привет, господа, нестандартная просьба, немогли бы кинуть линку с убунтовского форуму по настройке раздачи инета под убунту, админ редиска днс сервер уронил
<krabik_> поставил в /opt/<имя софтинки>
<krabik_> значит симлинк кинуть в узр/бин
<rapidsp> как вариант
<krabik_> а вообще сторонний софт ставить в /opt это по канонам убунты? )
<sharikoff> d gfnx lj,fdm
<sharikoff> v path dobav
<sharikoff> chtob kajdiy raz ne delat
<User806[web]> кнопка с именем команды на рабочем столе
<rapidsp> каноны в убунту?
<beerseller> Блин gnome3ppa только для 11.04
<beerseller> :-(
<rapidsp> beerseller: не огорчайся, его все ругают
<SergeyIT> krabik_, 1. в /usr/local/bin
<krabik_> ну тогда для чего папка /opt нужна?
<beerseller> rapidsp, Кроме меня, наверное :-)
<rapidsp> beerseller: мы с тобой не в счет :)
<SergeyIT> beerseller, ставь 11.04 - тестировать, так по-полной )
<rapidsp> krabik_: при сборке prefix укажи
<beerseller> SergeyIT, На работе? ^_^
<krabik_> rapidsp, я не собирал а просто распаковал, но за инфу на будущее спасиб)
<rapidsp> вон че
<beerseller> SergeyIT, Дома то уже в нём сижу на F15
<krabik_> sharikoff, что за path где про него почитать?
<SergeyIT> beerseller, а почему нет ?
<beerseller> SergeyIT, Инет тут УГ.
<SergeyIT> beerseller, а гном3 значит можно?
<beerseller> SergeyIT, Он не заменяет основной системы
<beerseller> Что скачать gnome3 а что обновить до 11
<beerseller> Или дуалбут
<SergeyIT> beerseller, вообще-то такие вещи на рабочей системе не проверяют - тестовую ставь (дуалбут)
<krabik_> ещё вопрос: народ кто-нибудь пользуется программами для иерархического хранения данных. На Windows есть Mars Notebook и WinOrganizer. Можете посоветовать их аналоги для Linux? (мощные и многофункциональные)
<beerseller> SergeyIT, Так и буду делать
<beerseller> SergeyIT, Как раз сегодня для вида после работы остаюсь :-)
<AndreX> krabik_: google; path  http://everyjoe.com/technology/howto-add-a-directory-to-my-path-statementvariable/?utm_source=everyjoe&utm_medium=web&utm_campaign=b5hubs_migration
<krabik_> AndreX, благодарю, сохранил
<TomFarr> И так, как же дела у трепачей?
<User443[web]> Други, памагите! У меня большая проблема. Поставил себе оперативки 16 Gb DDR3.
<vladgobelen> сволочь
<vladgobelen> всем бы такие проблемы
<User443[web]> ))) Спасибо. И как теперь получить от неё максимум пользы? Например РАМ-диск чтоли организовать
<User443[web]> Например "mount -t ramfs -omaxsize=256M none /ramdisk".
<dmay> User443[web]: шоптыподавился :3
<dmay> User443[web]: поставь зен, подними кучу виртуалок, продавай ВДСки ;)
<User443[web]> Ну только раз в десять поболе. Но что туда сложить? Типа кеш гуглохрома или что ещо?
<rapidsp> я за то, что система сама разберется
<vladgobelen> User443[web]: Смонтируй всю ось в озу)
<dmay> а я за то чтоб отдать лишние планки голодающим девелоперам и тормозящим серверам!
<rapidsp> dmay: кумунист?
<User443[web]> У меня раньше 8 гиг ДДР2 было, ось сама смотрю не особо толково разбирается - что 8, что 16
<fghd> User443[web]: участвуй в крутых облачных вычислениях с nice -20 :3
<dmay> rapidsp: быдлокодер. но мне с моей стайкой виртуалок 12ти хватает за глаза.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вместо прав на файлы и владельца стоят знаки вопроса, подскажите что это?
<fghd> [v-8]_jupiter: inode полетели походу
<dmay> User443[web]: десктопная ось и не обязана разбираться в таких количествах памяти еслишто
<rapidsp> [v-8]_jupiter: ntfs? :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> нет raiser
<[v-8]_jupiter> rapidsp: а выход есть какой то?
<Ecclesiast> Всем привет! И с праздничком :)
<dmay> Ecclesiast: что сломал?
<[v-8]_jupiter> в каталоге очень много файлов и каталогов вложенных
<fghd> [v-8]_jupiter: chown делал?
<User443[web]> dmay У меня серверная стоит
<chapt> я, я , я сломал
<rapidsp> если ось не хочет жрать память сама, ты ее никак не запихнешь никакими ухищрениям. т.е. вариант дмея - раздать :)
<Ecclesiast> dmay и тебе привет)))
<dmay> User443[web]: а что на сервере крутится? не гном с мозиллой, надеюсь?
<rapidsp> [v-8]_jupiter: хз
<rapidsp> [v-8]_jupiter: fsck?
<User443[web]> dmay - нет, я же не лох какой-нибудь. ))) Гном с гуглохромом
<vladgobelen> фу.. гуглохром гадость жуткая
<chapt> вопрос - есть дистр десктопной убунты,  хочу поднять сервер под убунтой по раздаче инета - инет получается через 3г свисток, плюс система учета траффа, вопрос чем отличаются десктопный и серверный дистры? только предустановленным ПО или отличия более глÐ
<Ecclesiast> dmay: Винда не видит НТФСный диск(( Бунта видит а винда нет, особо не напрягает, но там база СКЮЛ и надо бы из неё инфу копирнуть(((
<AndreX> User443[web]: ваще там такого не должно быть
<dmay> User443[web]: но гном же? то есть используешь серверную ось на десктопе? кулхацкер штоле??
<AndreX> !255 | chapt
<ubuntuhelp> chapt: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<chapt> то есть можно ли установив десктопную версию поднять нужные сервисы, почистить системы от ненужных прог ?
<Ecclesiast> chapt сервак можно и под десктопной версией, ядро то одно, а навесиками обвесить не очень сложно.
<chapt> упс, я заработал плюс (
<dmay> Ecclesiast: <Win>disk management<Enter> и смотреть что там с этим разделом такое
<fghd> Ecclesiast: не всегда ядро одно
<dmay> chapt: всё можно. но лучше тогда осилить LFS :3
<User443[web]> dmay Не кулхацкер я. Вандерфул юзер, просто мне тут же и насоветовали с полгодика тому как - раз 8 гиг стоит - поставь серверную 64.
<Sanyaya> добрый день
<chapt> вот как раз и подозрения что ядро подругому сконфигурировано
<Sanyaya> Кто свободен и может дать пару советов?
<dmay> User443[web]: поздравляю, тебя нае^Wобманули. достаточно было-б просто х64 поставить
<User443[web]> Я свободен
<dmay> !ask | Sanyaya
<ubuntuhelp> Sanyaya: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Ecclesiast> dmay да всё норм под убунтой, диск определяется, инфа читается, а под виндой просто диска нет(((
<dmay> Ecclesiast: в диск манагменте то его видно?
<[v-8]_jupiter> rapidsp: пишет что для раздела инодов 0 и использовано 0
<skai> @mode +q dmay
<skai> dmay: будешь желать людям подавиться - отниму войс
<[v-8]_jupiter> chown говорит нет прав ) хотя и от root попробовал
<skai> dmay: будешь вести себя нормально - отниму +q
<dmay> вот, помогаешь людям, а потом опять q прилетает (
<skai> dmay: выбор за тобой
<User443[web]> dmay ubuntu-10.10-server-amd64
<Ecclesiast> dmay да видно везде кроме винды.
<AndreX> skai: q , а чё это с 255 за прикол ))
<SergeyIT> dmay +100500 ;) (если не знаешь зачем - отдай тому, кто знает)
<dmay> User443[web]: проще было-б просто desktop-x64 поставить, нафиг серверная система на десктопе то?
<User443[web]> dmay Большая прям разничка чтоли?
<dmay> User443[web]: нукакбэ ядра по разному собраны. Ъ-кулхацкерам это должно быть очень важно.
<vladgobelen> dmay: на самом деле для десктопа это довольно важно.. В сервернгой обычно делают слабый отклик
<User443[web]> dmay Я не такой как остальные кулхацкеры
<vladgobelen> dmay: Разница довольно заметная
<dmay> vladgobelen: не мешай мне намекать поциенту на его кулхацкерность ;)
<dmay> User443[web]: тогда объясни, зачем тебе 16ГБ памяти? ну, кроме как перед пацанами хвастаться?
<User443[web]> Ладно, щас всё равно винт менять собирался на терабайтник- поставлю десктоп. 16 гиг мне не стоили денег потому что. Было 8 ДДР2, я в перспективе переезда с 775 сокета на чонить покруче эту память с матерью продал и взял мать 775 с ДДР3.
<User443[web]> А проц 775 у меня дорогой, пока его продам, пока бабулек накоплю... А память-то - вот она, уже есть ))
<dmay> хех,то есть чисташтобыбыло?
<dmay> а продать половину плашек как раз на новый проц?
<vladgobelen> да, процессор важнее..
<dmay> один же фиг столько памяти не запользуешь?
<Temporiel> с плашек, новый проц?
<Temporiel> они стоят-то
<vladgobelen> памяти хватит и 8гб даже на несколько окон в играх
<vladgobelen> 2гб 3к рублей
<Temporiel> это что за память такая
<User443[web]> Это у вас, в Москвах стока стоит
<User443[web]> За кольцевой подешевше
<Temporiel> это у нас в зауральях такие цены дикие даже
<vladgobelen> владивосток
<User443[web]> Чтоли ДНС нету во Владике?
<User443[web]> 4 гига 1200
<dmay> не совсем китайскопластиковая память стоит по рублю/гб где-то
<skai> User443[web]: днс изначально из владивостока в страну пришел
<dmay> ощи. User443[web]: а вот память по 1200 за 4ГБ плашку я бы на твоем месте даже близко с компом бы не хранил J_J
<User443[web]> Зинаю я
<Temporiel> 1600 4гб хуникс
<Temporiel> ддр3
<User443[web]> А я храню непосредственно в нём. Но и подавиться никому не желаю.
<Temporiel> уже лет 6 такими пользуюсь
<Temporiel> но проблем
<Temporiel> даже гонятся
<vladgobelen> я как раз про днс
<vladgobelen> 4гб кажется больше 3к рубьлей
<User443[web]> Ну ладно, предлагаю закончить пятиминутку ненависти к малообеспеченным и выдать уже рецепт использования 16 гиг оперы, кроме инсталляции туда оси.
<vladgobelen> Я сам себе 16 гб хочу, так что смотрел ;)
<vladgobelen> зачем инсталяции? Грузи туда критические моменты, вроде тмп
<User443[web]> десктоп 64 я себе поставлю, что дальше?
<vladgobelen> все операции с жестким диском
<SergeyIT> User443[web], а для чего машина используется?
<User443[web]> SergeyIT Для одноклассников и торрентов
<dmay> User443[web]: я тебя ненавижу
<SergeyIT> User443[web], тогда не мучайся - пусть стоит
<dmay> User443[web]: просто знай об этом
<dmay> >.<
<vladgobelen> dmay: Хочу выразить солидарностью
<User443[web]> Ну ещо изучить Вводный курс по Scribus, подшивку Mens fitness... Для серьёзных дел вопщем
<skai> dmay: помнишь, что я сказал насчет некошерного отношения к пользователям?
<skai> dmay: так вот это было корректным:)
<Temporiel> дак 16гигов памяти для однокласников у всех баттхерт вызовет)
<User443[web]> skai Полагаю шутку человек источил
<User443[web]> Ну же, дорогие россияне! Есть ещо рецепты?
<beerseller> ОППА. У меня на флехе оказывается дистр xubuntu 11.04
<beerseller> Значит можно организовать дуалбут
<rapidsp> User443[web]: нет рецептов
<User443[web]> А если бы у меня было бы 8 гиг - появились бы рецепты?
<rapidsp> рецепты - от болезней
<rapidsp> а тут наоборот
<vladgobelen> User443[web]: Тоже самое.  Грузи операции с винтом в память
<vladgobelen> User443[web]: Обязательно отключи своп
<SergeyIT> User443[web], сделай математичесике, статистические прикидки, в чем ты можешь выиграть от 16гб и исходя из этого действуй
<User443[web]> Свопа нету ещо со времён восьми гигов. "Грузи операции с винтом в память" - это как?
<rapidsp> User806[web]: поставь 32-битную систему и проблема отпадет
<vladgobelen> rapidsp: PAE
<vladgobelen> User443[web]: Ну как я выше писал пример - тмп то же загрузи
<rapidsp> vladgobelen: не... ну понятно, что проблемы можно везде найти....
<vladgobelen> User443[web]: tmpfs      /var/tmp/portage   tmpfs  size=3000M,mode=0777         0 0 примерно так, но для /tmp/ Плюс посмотри что активно работает с винтом и те места тоже
<rapidsp> весь tmp и так в оперативе... изредка на диск флашится
<vladgobelen> я вот все хочу попробовать на видеокарту закинуть проблемыне места попробовать.. Интересно как она по скорости
<vladgobelen> User443[web]: Эпт-гет куда кидает файлы? Где их распаковывает?
<User443[web]> vladgobelen Это очень хороший вопрос, риторический хоть надеюсь?
<User443[web]> На винтик же наверное
<vladgobelen> User443[web]: Нет, я просто уже не помню. Вот то место закинь
<rapidsp>  /var/apt/cache? куда то туда
<vladgobelen> эм.. вобщем то он в определенное место скидывает.. в кэш
<vladgobelen> User443[web]: Вон путь выше проверь и его в озу
<User443[web]> Чото я сомневаюсь что это необходимо, у меня автоматом всё ставится, а очистки я регулярно удаляю.
<rapidsp> десктоп будет круглосуточно устанавливать пакеты? :)
<User443[web]> Нет же
<vladgobelen> ну когда будет, тогда будет выше скорость
<rapidsp> хех
<User443[web]> Мне не надо выше когда ставится, я и потерпеть могу
<XuMuK> vladgobelen:
<XuMuK> в разные папки...
<vladgobelen> XuMuK:?
<XuMuK> бинарники в /bin/ /usr/bin, либы в lib итд...
<vladgobelen> да я не про это
<vladgobelen> эпт сначала в кэш пакет качает
<XuMuK> не ты спросил куда аптыч ставит?
<User443[web]> Кстати, у меня дома на компе стоит некоторая другая операционная система. Там встроенный тест скорости показывает узким местом жоский диск - самая маленькая скорость по тесту. А 16 - это комп на работе.
<XuMuK> аа
<vladgobelen> да ставит то понятно и так
<vladgobelen> User443[web]: Да, самое слабое место в компе это винты.
<fghd> User443[web]: это виндоус 7 шоле?
<vladgobelen> User443[web]: Потому я советую вообще грузить ось в озу)
<rapidsp> User443[web]: вот и решение: на работе и 2 гигов хватит, а дома под игрушки худо-бедно забьеш ети гиги :)
<vladgobelen> User443[web]: благо перезагрузка обычно нужна раз в несколько месяцев
<User443[web]> А теперь, внимание, вопрос - не будет ли прикольно поставить на работе контроллер USB 3.0 с загрузочной тринольной флешкой?
<dmay> прикольно то много чего будет
<vladgobelen> dmay: спокойнее...
<dmay> User443[web]: но самое прикольное на работе - внезапно - работать ;)
<User443[web]> )))
<dmay> vladgobelen: ^_^'
<vladgobelen> dmay: если мы вместе будем его сильно ненавидеть, у него все это скоро сгорит..
<User443[web]> Гыгыгы Да у меня работка такая
<rapidsp> а так под 16 гиг - тока ченить серверное... БД какую нить здоровую, веб-сервер....
<User443[web]> Так что про флешку 3.0? С неё если грузиться - быстрее будет работать десктопная ось?
<XuMuK> прощще сразу SSD
<asper_> всем привет.. у меня тут проблемма с Оперой просит установить адоб флеш а он давно уже стоит ((
<keros> у  меня коньки криво работают(над всеми окнами висят, такое только при автозапуске), что с этим сделать можно?
<vladgobelen> User443[web]: Да, это будет хорошо
<vladgobelen> dmay: Флэшки быстро дохнут, так что это не надолго.
<dmay> vladgobelen: но прикольно же :3
<XuMuK> sudo cp -v /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplayer.so /usr/lib/opera
<XuMuK> или как он там libflashplayer.so?
<XuMuK> а вапще, какой дистр, 32 или 64 бит?
<User443[web]> Спасибо, дорогие друзья, за сочуствие
<dmay> User443[web]: ты, надеюсь, не забыл, что мы тебя ненавидим? ^_^
<User443[web]> Я ещо тогда приду, если не против никто
<vladgobelen> User443[web]: Стой
<User443[web]> Щито?
<dmay> приходи, приходи, мы всегда рады кого нибудь поненавидеть
<vladgobelen> User443[web]: Глянь пожалуйста, у тебя планка памяти не дымится?
<User443[web]> )))
<asper_>  проблемма с Оперой просит установить адоб флеш а он давно уже стоит
<vladgobelen> asper_: Перезагрузи оперу
<User443[web]> Нет, под стол лезть неохота, но сомневаюсь что дымица
<dmay> asper_: элементарно, ватсон! sudo apt-get remove opera ;)
<asper_> <dmay> не некатит ))
<vladgobelen> User443[web]: хм.. странно... ну тогда пока.. почаще заглядывай
<User443[web]> Я всё же пойду, удачки вам
<vladgobelen> dmay: ничего, он сделал роковую ошибку - не купил шапочку из фольги..
<asper_> <vladgobelen>  Как ни странно перезагрузка помогла ))
<vladgobelen> asper_: Это не странно. Обычно программа до перезагрузки держит настройки и прочее в памяти
<asper_> <vladgobelen> нспасибо за подсказку
<keros> так что монжно с коньками сделать, чтоб не были веше всех окон?)
<vladgobelen> что такое коньки?
<keros> conky
<vladgobelen> с альтом тягал? Оно окном вообще?
<vladgobelen> или ты про что?
<keros> дайте сайт, куда скрины кидать-покажу)
<vladgobelen> keros: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/up/
<vladgobelen>  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/filesgps.jpg
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/111.png
<vladgobelen> все ясно
<dmay> keros: не верь всяким негодяям, они тебя ещё на какой нить имейджшацк отправят
<dmay> keros: itmages наше фсйо
<vladgobelen> keros: Ну ка попробуй сделайть окно поверх всех
<vladgobelen> keros: Окно ирк клиента
<keros> тоже самое
<kroxiksut> http://itmages.ru/image/view/166213/efed3e31 - подскажите плз, из-за чего такая хрень при загрузке может лезть?
<vladgobelen> keros: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=76831
<vladgobelen> kroxiksut: Это только что установленная система?
<kroxiksut> vladgobelen это уже около года поюзанная система
<vladgobelen> угу.. обновлялся?
<kroxiksut> vladgobelen ага
<vladgobelen> Тоесть это после обновления?
<kroxiksut> vladgobelen ядро 2.6.38
<vladgobelen> оу.. Давай уточним, после каких это конкретно действий?
<kroxiksut> vladgobelen ага... это при загрузке такая фигня... но есть пока грузится, не доходя до этого момента сделать сальто на клаве, система грузится и работает, но с одним ядром
<vladgobelen> После обновления системы или установки ядра?
<kroxiksut> vladgobelen после обновления системы вместе с ядром
<vladgobelen> Для начала попробуй загрузить старое ядро.
<kroxiksut> vladgobelen фигушки :( в арче старые ядра не сохраняются :(
<vladgobelen> убунту очень часто сама по себе умирает после обновления.. так что лучше локализовать проблему
<Pante59> красноглазите?
<alexzulu> не было печали, апдейтов накачали.:)
<vladgobelen> мда.. ну тогда не знаю
<vladgobelen> я всегда оставляю два последних ядра
<kroxiksut> vladgobelen ща бубен 10.10 режу  на диск... попробую с ним
<kroxiksut> vladgobelen арч старые ядра не оставляет
<vladgobelen> это плохо, значит оставляй вручную
<kroxiksut> vladgobelen ща проверим как будет с образа грузиться
<Pante59> все нагулялся вернулса на убунту))))
<alexzulu> Pante59, красноглазят гентушники.
<dmay> Pante59: а чего мак не купил?
<Pante59> dmay: почки жалко
<dmay> большая часть проблем человечества именно от жадности
<Pante59> 1й дистр как первая любовь)))
<vladgobelen> alexzulu: У гентушников после обновления система не падает ;)
<Pante59> 4.10- 11.04 не дает покоя?
<alexzulu> vladgobelen, само собой. я вот понял что нельзя убунту и дистры с его корнями апгрейдить. надо просто переустанавливать и не париться.
<Pante59> alexzulu: спалить на костре!!!!!
<Pante59> и руки впрямить
<alexzulu> Pante59, ага. начинай. у меня и не убунту даже.:)
<Pante59> темболее
<alexzulu> лучше красноглазить чем в бубен бить не по делу.:)
<Pante59> оппачки ubuntuone починили )))
<Pante59> alexzulu: у нас он встроеный при входе в систему сразу бьет.....не слышал разве
<alexzulu> неа.
<keros> как правильно убить процесс?))
<Pante59> keros: нанять киллера
<alexzulu> kill процесс 9
<fghd> kill -9 pid
<alexzulu> killall процесс
<Maverick> например killall conky
<fghd> killall ubuntu
<Maverick> ыыа
<keros> Maverick вы даже угадали, что я хочу убить))
<Maverick> я телепат)
<Maverick> хД
<alexzulu> а процесса то такого нема как ни странно.:)
<keros> alexzulu попробовал?)
<Maverick> попробуй через системный монитор посмотреть запущенные процессы
<alexzulu> часто top и pstree смотрю.:)
<Maverick> а правильно написать)
<vladgobelen> htop хватит всем
<DwarfZero> Какие действия кроме перезагрузки можно предпринять при kernel panic?
<vladgobelen> можно станцевать лезгинку
<vladgobelen> DwarfZero: Смотри какую ошибку выдает
<dmay> DwarfZero: купить мак
<vladgobelen> dmay: Гадость ваш мак
<dmay> vladgobelen: не наш, слава Б-гу
<vladgobelen> забавно.. хром еще и плодит зомби процессы, которые без перезапуска иксов не убить
<keros> vladgobelen они плохие?) (у меня тож хром)
<vladgobelen> да, хром я пока юзать не буду.. Он стал лучше, чем два года назад, но до нормального использования еще далеко
<keros> vladgobelen а что в альтернативу хрому можно(нехочу фф и оперу)?
<Pante59> vladgobelen: чем обоснуете
<vladgobelen> keros: Ну пока альтернативы фф нет
<vladgobelen> keros: Сам ищу
<keros> vladgobelen а хромиум не пробовали?)
<vladgobelen> Вот последние двое суток пробовал
<vladgobelen> Не юзабельно
<Pante59> чем???????
<vladgobelen> например отсутствием эддблока
<[v-8]_jupiter> vladgobelen: lynx )
<vladgobelen> линкс умеет проигрывать огв?
<vladgobelen> обзаведется графическим интерфейсом и посмотрим..
<vladgobelen> как нехорошо стал крякать мой винт...
<Pante59> как нехорошо мой кулер тарахтит сволоч
<vladgobelen> да ладно кулер.. винт хуже
<Pante59> ну да
<Pante59> но напрягает сабака
<chapt> растительным маслом смажь )
<Pante59> ему пипец
<Pante59> ось раздолбало
<Pante59> какой придурок назвал Opera 11.10 Barracuda???
<bggooo> Народ кто-нибудь пользуется keepassx программулиной?
<Pante59> bggooo: я а че?
<bggooo> и как? Можно ли базу копировать через облака, допустим через Dropbox и можно ли скачать програмулину для Android, достаточно ли надежно выйдет? И еще если использовать не просто пароль на базу а ключик?
<bggooo> Просто нереально стало много карт банковских, всего в голове уже сложно удержать
<Pante59> у меня база в UbuntuOne хранитса насчет андроида незнаю а к базе да есть выбор при создании просто пароль или + файлключ впридачу
<urashima> день добрый всем, кто-то уже ставил себе бета 11.04? интересует, как включить компиз эффекты, CCSM постоянно падает ?
<dmay> Pante59: какой придурок придумал Opera /fixed :3
<bggooo> блин, убунту 1 чет глючит у меня почтоянно, я ему тольео закладки в томбой доверяю :)
<dmay> urashima: я ставил. она после двух перезагрузок вообще загружаться отказалась >.<
<Pante59> bggooo: при создании базы тебя спросят где хранить,выбирай удобное место а потом ету базу хоть дропбокс хоть куда отправляй
<Pante59> urashima: у вас наверное с дровами на видео чето,стоит 11.04 все тип топ
<bggooo> Pante59, да поянтно это, я просто не могу найти какие алгоритмы шифрования использует этот Keepass, всетаки деньги :)
<Pante59> bggooo: деньги бы я ей не доверял так сайтики чатики не более
<urashima> Pante59 да вот только поставил, включил драйвера из репозиториев, но эффекты автоматом не врубились, в комиз манагере тоже падает всё
<bggooo> Pante59, а чем можно хранить очень важные пароли? Может есть еще что-нибудь?
<Pante59> bggooo: даже незнаю я етим както не интересовалса
<Pante59> urashima: че за дрова ?
<urashima> pante59 атишный, из менеджера драйвером
<Pante59> bggooo: может здесь чето про шифрование найдете http://www.keepassx.org/faq/
<bggooo> Pante59, хорошо, посмотрю. Спасибо.
<Pante59> urashima: может ето второй абзац http://develosaur.ru/article/ubuntu-1104-natty-narwhal-%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B2%D1%8B%D0%B9-%D0%BE%D0%BF%D1%8B%D1%82-%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%8F
<conan_chief> Привет всем, есть ктонибуть кто может по LVM дать совет?
<conan_chief> после выключения света LVM начал форсированно себя проверять, уже 40 минут всего 20%, а он уже нужен прямо сейчас. как можно отменить ????? отдельно только /boot/ всё остальное непосредственно на LVM
<Pante59> ты
<conan_chief> ???
<Pante59> красноглазите?
<rapidsp> синеносим
<keros> чем смотреть m4v ?
<keros> Gnome Mplayer и "Видеопроигрыватель" не смогли
<keros> чем смотреть m4v ? Gnome Mplayer и "Видеопроигрыватель" не смогли
<SAN_i> Добрый день.
<SAN_i> Помогите с квотой для группы пользователей пожалуйста. В /etc/fstab пробовал дописывать grpquota и grpjquota=aquota.group, всё что получается это на quotacheck -vagm получаю
<SAN_i> "quotacheck: WARNING -  Quotafile /home/aquota.group was probably truncated. Cannot save quota settings...
<SAN_i> "
<SAN_i> а на edquota -g quotausrs - edquota: Cannot find any quota file to work on.
<SAN_i> No filesystems with quota detected.
<freenetwork> извините, вопрос вообще не туда, но все же. Ктонить шил китайские телефоны?
<Pante59> freenetwork: ты
<freenetwork> я дроид хочу залить туда)
<Pante59> потянет
<Pante59> ?
<Hardman> Всем привет...
<dmay> Hardman: что сломал?
<Pante59> ожидаемо
<dmay> freenetwork: depends
<Hardman> dmay: пока ничего...   а ты???   =)))
<dmay> freenetwork: проще новый сразу на дроиде купить XD
<dmay> Hardman: а чего тогда пришёл?
<freenetwork> Pante59: не уверен, что вообще будет шиться, а потянет хз. Валяется разбитый китаец, хочу опыты провести
<Hardman> dmay: ну как...  Людей почитать...  Себя развлечь...
<dmay> Hardman: то есть мешать умным людям помогать людям с проблемами?
<dmay> Hardman: не стыдно?
<Pante59> freenetwork: как ты себе ето представляеш ?
<Hardman> dmay: Да...  И многократно...!!!
<Hardman> dmay: Вот к примеру...  У тебя что за IRC клиент???
<Pante59> он телепат
<dmay> Hardman: google ctcp commands, грязный нуб :3
<freenetwork> Pante59: пока никак) по этому и спросил
<dmay> Hardman: а ещё хчат - кака ;)
<Pante59> freenetwork: под него должны прошивку портировать а етим врятли ктото будет заниматса для китайца я вот под samsung witu немогу дождатса когдато топовый телефон а ты говориш....
<Hardman> dmay: ок, про клиент ту клиент протокол погуглил, спасибо...  Но к чему это было???
<dmay> Pante59: на первую чтоль? там даже 1.6 недопортированый тормозил шоппц
<Pante59> че первую?
<dmay> Hardman: к тому что у тебя xchat 0.26.1 Linux 2.6.35-28-generic-pae [i686], а xchat - мамно
<dmay> !kvirk
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='kvirk'
<dmay> !kvirc
<ubuntuhelp> Мультиплатформенный IRC-клиент с поддержкой скриптов, выбором кодировок и т.д. http://www.kvirc.ru
<dmay> Hardman: ^ для начала
<Pante59> dmay: 2.3 портанули уже
<total__> всем добрый вечер
<dmay> Pante59: даже пробовать боюсь. тем более что посвежее омнию взял ^_^'
<dmay> total__: что сломал?
<Hardman> dmay: Вот еще вопрос... Под чем сидишь???
<dmay> Hardman: под лампой, а что?
<dmay> хотя нет, чуть левее
<Hardman> dmay: Под лампой наверное тепло... А на чём ты сидишь???   =)))
<GuestArbaiter> нет, меня вот одно интересует.... яндекс-бар сам-то не понял что он под вайном ставится.... сам не заметил как он появился, замучался выковыривать...
<dmay> Hardman: не поверишь. на кресле.
<GuestArbaiter> что-то у меня сегодня со знаками препинания прблемы))))
<dmay> GuestArbaiter: лол. все эти бары они такие, теперь только вайн переставлять )
<Hardman> dmay: Верю...  Верю...  И совсем не предсказуемый вопрос это зачем ты сидишь???
<SergeyIT> dmay, а в кресле не удобнее?
<Pante59> dmay: omnia 2 ?
<dmay> SergeyIT: хм, действительно удобнее, на целый символ короче набирать )
<SergeyIT> )
<total__> ломать ее нечего, пришел за помошью с настройкой: имеется лок сервер по адресу 192.168.0.1, адреса раздает dhcp, нужно настроить так чтобы он с адресом 192,168,0,1 связывал несколько  адресов xxx.xx и yyy.yy как сделать?
<dmay> Hardman: дабы нести возмездие во имя луны^Wздравого смысла 8]
<dmay> total__: снаружи или  сети куда дхцп смотрит?
<Pante59> dmay: http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=162596
<total__> в локалку (домаш сервер, так для учебы)
<dmay> Pante59: 7 ^___^''
<GuestArbaiter> хм.... не полностью выковырился... тогда возникает вопрос: Как удалить програмку из Wine Если "Удаление программ Wine" не помогает?
<dmay> total__: в днс прописать просто? нынче там bind емнип
<Pante59> дежавю про вайн
<Hardman> total__ Недопонял задачу...
<total__> надо чтоб если с клиентов заходить на адреса xxx.xx и yyy.yy он заходил на сервер
<Hardman> total__ типа редиректа???
<total__> dmay, как?
<dmay> Hardman: типа dns-записи
<dmay> total__: дословно не скажу, поройся в направлении man/google bind
<dmay> total__: кейворд: запись в локальном dns сервере
<rapidsp> cname?
<Hardman> dmay: DNS ???  Я так представил что он сопоставляет IP и доменное имя...  А как он перебросит IP на IP ???
<total__> спс,
<dmay> Hardman: кулхацкер дофига штоле?
<Hardman> dmay: Это ответ на мой вопрос?
<GuestArbaiter> dmay: уж лучше пускай торчит, может как нибудь дойдут руки для его переустановки.
<dmay> Hardman: это вопрос на твой вопрос.
<rapidsp> Hardman: тогда уж файрволом
<Hardman> dmay: Ну, я не антисемит конечно...  Но на твой вопрос отвечать не буду...   =)))
<Hardman> rapidsp: Iptables ???
<rapidsp> логично
<Hardman> rapidsp: Что-то недавно я ковырял на эту тему недавно...  Искал проброс портов, заодно про проброс айпишников просмотрел...
<Hardman> *сорри за повторы..
<Hardman> rapidsp: вопрос в том как с помощью DNS решить эту задачу...
<rapidsp> ааа
<sharikoff> какую?
<sharikoff> всем ку кстати
<Hardman> <total__> надо чтоб если с клиентов заходить на адреса xxx.xx и yyy.yy он заходил на сервер
<rapidsp> если клиент указывае ИП, то на ДНС он ну никак не попадет
<dmay> sharikoff: они тут днс на иптаблах изобретают :3
<sharikoff> аа
<rapidsp> dmay: скорее наоборот :)
<total__> Hardman да
<sharikoff> заворачивай на ип
<chapt> господа nfsend  крутил кто?
<sharikoff> любое обращение по 80 порту
<Hardman> total__ : Что да???
<sharikoff> rdr on $ext_if proto tcp from any to any port 80 -> 192.168.1.1
<sharikoff> как то так
<total__> ну я имел что мне так надо сделать, или это был не вопрос
<rapidsp> Hardman: так xxx.xx и yyy.yy это ИП или имена???? нифига не понятно
<Hardman> total__ : это была цитата...  Гн. Шарикоф кажись написал ответ..
<total__> имена
<Hardman> rapidsp : Думаю автор подразумевал последние два сегмента IP адресов...
<Hardman> =\\
<total__> а как привязать то я чет не домен имена к ip
<total__> на сервере
<Hardman> total__ : Вот оно как...  Имена....
<Hardman> total__ : если это просто имена, и при обращении к ним надо выкинуть на сервер с известным Ip, то просто "/etc/hosts"
<total__> на клиенте?
<Hardman> total__ : угу
<rapidsp> или в ДНС cname создать для обоих
<Hardman> *бурчит под нос: "...это были имена..."
<total__> так мне надо чтоб это сервер определял, не прописывая на клиенте
<sharikoff> total__: bind
<total__> rapidsp: или в ДНС cname создать для обоих, а как?
<Hardman> total__ DHCP раздаёт IP и указывает DNS ???
<dmay> Hardman: поздравляю, понадобилось всего 15 минут :3
<rapidsp> как как... я помню чтоле как
<Hardman> dmay: Спасибо за поздравления...  Я что-то выиграл?
<dmay> Hardman: к сожалению наоборот ЧВ
<dmay> *ЧВ
<dmay> тьфу *XD
<Hardman> dmay: Наоборот это как???
<dmay> Hardman: не задумывайся об этом ;)
<Hardman> Недавно ковырялся с голосовым шлюзом от линксиса. Суть в том что у коробочки есть возможность забирать свежие прошивки и конфиги с сервака.
<sharikoff> у жуна тоже есть
<Hardman> Адресс сервака с обновлениями коробочке сообщается от DHCP сервера...
<Hardman> Для чего в конфиге DHCP прописывалась строчка...
<Hardman> Вот ее-то я сейчас и буду искать...   =)))\
<chapt> господа, кто юзал nfsen , после правки конфигов выдается ошибка ERROR: Profile 'live' does not exists in profile group '.'! - убейте не могу понять где это правится
<Hardman> Нашёл...   =)))
<Hardman> chapt: это утилита отслеживания трафика???
<chapt> угу
<chapt> с веб мордой
<chapt> чем и привлекла
<Hardman> Профиль live это же не пользователь...  Это учётка???
<chapt> наверное да
<chapt> то есть в профилях надо покопаться
<Hardman> Я вот что имел в виду... На машине учётной записи пользователя с именем "LIVE" нет. Следовательно "LIVE" это учётка проксика (там ведь проксик должен быть, да?)
<Hardman> Как в сквиде например....   Система отслеживает на кого сколько трафика шло за счёт того что сама трафик раздавала. Да?
<Hardman> Раздавать она должна по логину и паролю, либо по другим правилам... Правила могут быть заданы на учётку или сразу на группу.
<Hardman> Следовательно есть группа "." и есть пользователь "live" не входящий в эту группу...  Так??
<Hardman> Или это снифер сети который говорит сколько и каких пакетов куда пошло...
<Hardman> ???
<chapt> просто сниффер
<chapt> стоит сенсор
<chapt> который собирает на определенном интерфейсе всю инфу и направляет на определенный порт
<chapt> соответственно эта прога просто берет данные и выводит их
<Hardman> chapt: тоесть "live" это имя учётной записи в системе?
<Lynk> Ура, я наконец то доделал коньки для полного экрана нетбука)) http://rghost.ru/5170454/image.png
<chapt> это имя профиля
<Hardman> Lynk: Выглядит круто...  Что это???
<Hardman> chapt значит он не в группе "."
<Hardman> chapt : Какая версия юбунты???
<Lynk> Hardman, это Conky погугли поймешь, ну а если по попростому то это системный полностью настраиваемый системный монитор
<chapt> http://nfsen.its.monash.edu
<chapt> 10.10
<Hardman> Lynk: Ок...
<[v-8]_jupiter> Lynk: я никогда не понимал зачем оно на рабочем столе . Если он постоянно закрыт окнами
<chapt> то есть ты предлагаешь просто создать юзера live  и переместить его в группу .?
<Lynk> [v-8]_jupiter, ну вообще то не всегда))
<chapt> http://nfsen.its.monash.edu/nfsen/nfsen.php - пардон не полная ссылка - вот как это счастье работает
<dmay> Lynk: ощи май айз мейк ми ансин ит!!
<dmay> ну и Ш естественно Г
<Lynk> dmay,  теперь по русски)
<Lynk> или нормально по ангийски
<Hardman> chapt: Такой профиль существует? А группа такая есть???
<Lynk> английски*
<dmay> Lynk: пафосно, неоптимально, ШГ, два логотипа
<alexandr> ВЕЧЕР ВСЕМ :0
<Hardman> Lynk: Извини что спрошу не прогуглив...   А алярмы она кидать умеет???
<Lynk> dmay, и чем же оно пафосно и неоптимально, и что за ШГ
<dmay> alexandr: ЧТО СЛОМАЛ?
<Pante59> язабан
<Lynk> Hardman, погугли все таки потому что это не совсем программа которая что то делает кроме вывода информации
<alexandr> народ у меня проблема,обновился до 11,04, в итоге нет панели,ни где написано приложение,переход,система как это добавить то :(
<dmay> Lynk: 5 минут, потом обоср^Wобъясню поподробней
<chapt> такого пользователя нет
<Lynk> dmay, ну жду твоих обсир... обьяснений
<Hardman> Lynk: byobu - для полноты информации в консоле...   =)))
<alexandr> только одно доки
<alexandr> dmay поможешь?
<dmay> alexandr: поставь юнити уже, будет счастье
<alexandr> а как юнити поставить?
<Hardman> alexandr: панелей вообще нет???  а alt+F2 работает???
<alexandr> панелей вообще нет!!!!
<alexandr> альт+ф2 не работате
<Hardman> квирк скачался...  щас прийду...
<dmay> Lynk: знась так...
<alexandr> мне что делать?
<Lynk> dmay, давай в приват
<dmay> не, публично обсир^W осуждать интересней
<Lynk> dmay, ну как знаешь
<alexandr> подскажите мне люди!!!
<SUFLEX> mplayer куда то закрывается при переходе на весь экран на некоторых видео. vlc тоже останавливает картинку а звук идет. При ручном растягивании размеров окна проигрывателя наблюдается тоже самое при достижении некоторого размера,
<dmay> Lynk: http://screencast.com/t/Zpb2QwICz
<dmay> Lynk: + если удалить нижние и верхние ...... то в списки влезет ещё по +2 строки
<TOR_02_RUS> всем доброго времени суток ! ! !
<dmay> в общем как дашборд - мамно, как няшная красивость - на любителя
<dmay> TOR_02_RUS: что сломал ? ? ?
<TOR_02_RUS> )))
<dmay> (итить, каникулы чтоль опять начались?)
<TOR_02_RUS> не, у меня вопрос просто
<Pante59> де етот с юнити
<TOR_02_RUS> хаод лучше под одним разделом или под несколькими?
<TOR_02_RUS> *хард
<dmay> под несколькими. только сначала почитай, ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО почитай как его лучше разбивать.
<TOR_02_RUS> а ссылочкой не богат?
<dmay> http://google.com
<Lynk> dmay, а теперь вежливый ответ, я делал для себя и выложил просто показать а не слушать кому как удобней, если хочешь поменять могу предоставить конфиг а для меня всего хватает и мне не нужно **** тысяч надписей мне нужно только то что мне нужно
<TOR_02_RUS> : D
<dmay> ну или faq на ubuntu.ru )
<Pante59> TOR_02_RUS: http://ubuntologia.ru/prepare-computer
<dmay> Lynk: а если ты делал "для себя" то зачем теперь оправдываешься? о_О
<Hardman> TOR_02_RUS сколько оперативки???
<TOR_02_RUS> 3
<Lynk> dmay, я не оправдываюсь просто меня мало волнует твое мнение как и что надо было делать, просто сказал бы "мне не нравится" и все вместо того чтобы учить как сделать лучше
<Hardman> swap на 6 Гиг, примерно 30 Гиг на "/" остальное под "/home"
<TOR_02_RUS> спс
<Hardman> TOR_02_RUS нзч
<dmay> Lynk: а)если тебя не волнует моё мнение, зачем ты мне об этом рассказываешь? и б)если уж показал что-то публике, будь добр не обижайся если кто-то комментирует не так как ты ожидал ;)
<Hardman> dmay: а ты сразу в гугл...
<Hardman> =)))\
<dmay> Hardman: угу... а теперь подумай, какой фарш TOR_02_RUS по твоему совету в одну строчку из диска сделает? просто вообрази на минутку?
<Lynk> dmay, я не обижаюсь на комменты типа "плохо" или "гамно" а не на попытку научить меня тому что нравится тебе
<aleksei`> есть зашаренный принтер на форточках - Canon LBP 2900, подключаю его через smb://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/PrinterName, в списке поддерживаемых принтеров нет такой модели..
<aleksei`> Внимание вопрос: как для него подпихнуть дрова? )
<TOR_02_RUS> тааааккк....
<SUFLEX> ты на адресс посмотри
<dmay> Lynk: лол, то есть на необоснованный срач ты не реагируешь, а конструктивная критика тебя обижает?
<SUFLEX> dmay: ты задолбала. зарежу сматри
<aleksei`> dmay: помогай ...
<dmay> TOR_02_RUS: читать. сначала читать. на убунтологию вон прямую ссылку кинули.
<AndreX> aleksei`: на сайте canon ищи
<Lynk> dmay, конструктивная критика для тебя это учеба? я в нем выразил то что мне удобно и то что мне нужно а то что нужно тебе ты и сам можешь сделать
<TOR_02_RUS> читаю
<TOR_02_RUS> )))
<NGE01> dmay: кого опять мучаешь?
<aleksei`> AndreX: дрова скачал и даже установил, но ввписок не обновился нифига ...
<dmay> aleksei`: я купс нинавижу всеми фибрами своей души, у меня с ним большие личные счёты. так что помогать не буду XD
<urashima> никто невкурсе,  в unity-овском доке не работает сворачивание окна при клике на иконку, или это так задумано?
<aleksei`> и CAPS и common поставил
<dmay> NGE01: никого не мучаю, они тут на нормальные комментарии обижаются
<Pante59> urashima: не срабатывает у меня тож самое
<dmay> SUFLEX: тыхто?
<aleksei`> dmay: ты хотя бы подскажи в каком направлении рыть, а дальше я как - нить сам уже
 * TOR_02_RUS пошел читать и ломать голову
<dmay> Lynk: так я всё таки не понял, ты на что взъелся? на сам факт критики или на что-то ещё?
<dmay> aleksei`: cups свят-свят-свят тьфу-тьфу-тьфу
<SUFLEX> mplayer куда то закрывается при переходе на весь экран на некоторых видео. vlc тоже останавливает картинку а звук идет. При ручном растягивании размеров окна проигрывателя наблюдается тоже самое при достижении некоторого размера, Короче как решить
<NGE01> dmay: :-D
<Lynk> dmay, просто я не люблю когда учат особенно пытаясь мне сказать то что я сделал неправильно для себя же
<aleksei`> dmay: чем же сupsтебя так обидел?
<dmay> Lynk: то есть в итоге обиделся на сам факт критики?
<SUFLEX> Lynk:  да ты забодал уже козел. нахуй отсюда с пляжа
<Hardman> aleksei` как идёт установка принтера???
<dmay> aleksei`: это долгая история. старая долгая история. с рейтингом 18+ >.<
<dmay> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<aleksei`> Hardman: .deb пакет скачал и поставил
<Pante59> !op SUFLEX
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='op SUFLEX'
<aleksei`> если ты это имел в виду
<skai> @kban --user SUFLEX 864000 мат
<Lynk> dmay, нет, на попытку необоснованной учебы, вот если бы я спросил что еще можно добавить то тогда твои комменты были бы обоснованы а так просто слова в пустоту
<skai> @voice Lynk
<Lynk> skai, и всего то?) а оскорбление тут не причина?
<skai> @devoice dmay
<skai> Lynk: че?
<Hardman|2> aleksei`: в браузере набери localhost:631
<Lynk> skai, обоснуй голос?
<aleksei`> Hardman|2: делал, cups 1.4.3
<skai> Lynk: флейм.пункт 2.6
<skai> @kban --user Lynk 3600 а это 2.5. иди читать правила
<aleksei`> Hardman|2: дело в том что остальные принтеры нормально подключились, а lbp2900 безподдержки (
<Hardman|2> aleksei`: Сам принтер на виндовой машине крутится???
<aleksei`> Hardman|2: ага
<total__> всем пока
 * TOR_02_RUS нашел решение проблемы )))
<TOR_02_RUS> всем спасибо
<AndreX> aleksei`: http://forum.oszone.net/nextnewesttothread-196397.html и http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=41411.0 посмотри может чё поможет
<Pante59> красноглазите?
<skai> @voice Pante59
<aleksei`> AndreX: спасибо за ссылки, но там описанны решения проблемы в том случае,когда машина с бунтой не видит принтер вообще
<Pante59> )
<aleksei`> AndreX: а у меня всё видит прекрасно, только вот нет дров )
<aleksei`> кстати PPD файл это что за зверь? )
<AndreX> aleksei`: ну тогда незнать я, ппд типа драйвер
<aleksei`> AndreX: у меня в списке поддерживаемых принтеров просто нет этой модели
<aleksei`> куча всяких lbp есть, но именно этого нету
<AndreX> aleksei`: где именно
<aleksei`> AndreX: ну допустим в том же cups, нахожу свой принтер или пропимываю к нему путь через самбу
<aleksei`> потом открываю список поддерживаемых моделей
<aleksei`> атам моей модельки нету
<aleksei`> AndreX: так вот вопрос, как мне тудасвою модельку добавить?
<aleksei`> или это безнадёжно всё?
<AndreX> aleksei`: тебе нужно ppd файл скинуть в какую папку не помню или указать где он лежит а скачать его можно с сайта канона
<AndreX> http://www.canon.ru/Support/Consumer_Products/products/printers/Laser/Laser_Shot_LBP2900.aspx?type=download&page=1
<aleksei`> AndreX: то есть ppd - это то же драйвер получается?
<AndreX> угу
<AndreX> он может и в дебке быть
<aleksei`> хмм
<aleksei`> честно говоря весьархив перерыл
<aleksei`> нету там такого
<AndreX> по ссылке выше перейди и смотри
<aleksei`> так я оттуда и качал ранее, там все CAPT архивы
<AndreX> странно вроде должен быть
<Hardman> Наконец я настроил квирка...
<Hardman> Трижды ура!!!
<aleksei`> ладно, буду дальше шаманить ))
<AndreX> aleksei`: http://ivanteevka.unibit.ru/forum/index.php?topic=103.0
<Hardman> Надо что-нибудь ляпнуть многострочное...
<Hardman> Надо... Надо...
<Hardman> Какая прелесть...
<Hardman> Ладноть я домой...
<volodmir> Всем привет. У меня такой вопрос, когда я качаю через d4x у меня создается файл след вида Название файла, а когда заканчивается закачка файл дублируется в файл с названием след. вида "название файла". Как отменить такое дублирование, а то реальн
<alexandr> кто поможет мне?
<alexandr> в убунту 11.04
<alexandr> у меня нет ни одной панели,только доки внизу а панели нет :(
<alexandr> вверху нет приложение,переход,система
<volodmir> в ней используется новый рабочий стол
<volodmir> не гноме
<alexandr> прикольно а как приложения то запускать?
<alexandr> через терминал чтоль?
<volodmir> почитай про Unity Desktop
<volodmir> там у тебя должна с права быть панель с кнопками
<volodmir> слева :)
<alexandr> НЕТ НИЧЕГО!!!
<volodmir> а то вообще систему обновлял или по новому ставил?
<alexandr> я её обновлял
<volodmir> тогда не знаю, я по новой ставил
<alexandr> доки есть и всё
<alexandr> а как откатиться до версии 10.10?
<freenetwork> от куда
<alexandr> с 11.04 до 10.10
<volodmir> наврядли это у тебя получится, разбирайся почему она у тебя не корректно обновилась... или ставь с нуля
<volodmir> или проверь вообще в какую сессию (какой рабочий) ты входишь при выборе пользователя.
<shenmue> доброе утро
<SergeyIT> весеннее обострение v.11.04
<shenmue> что то жизненый путь многих дистров заканчивается в районе 10
<shenmue> да и у програм также
<shenmue> что то ни одно проги не припомню что бы версия была 25 скажем. или 106.
<ferrer3> Привет товарищи, не хочет Убунту у меня ставиться без проблем на разные пк - на ноуте яркость не регулируется, а на стационарном пк инет не открывается ((
<shenmue> тебя вчера спрашивали
<shenmue> как на ноуте инет появился?
<Pante59> ferrer3: и че?
<ferrer3> на ноуте просто через вафлю, пока на основном пк под виндой запущена программа авторизации (
<volodmir> а инет у тебя автоматом выдается или настраивать надо... айпи, шлюз днс?
<ferrer3> Панте, ну я к тому, что походу всё хреново, видимо придётся сидеть мне на винде, так как под ней всё нормально работает - та же яркость на ноуте (
<Pante59> а разобратса не?
<volodmir> а ты ноут с питанием включаешь или от батареи?
<ferrer3> Володмир, это не важно, у провайдера есть программа авторизации написанная только под винду, значит под Линуксом я не могу себе инет открыть (
<volodmir> в таком случае они инет могут по MAC-адресу сетевухи давать
<volodmir> это рашаемо
<ferrer3> Панте, к сожалению, разобраться с яркостью нереально, потому что похоже убунту не поддерживает (не имеет) дрова под подсветку для моей видяхи
<Pante59> ferrer3: бред под винду можно а в лине нет....ну бред же
<Pante59> ferrer3: ники пиши правильно первая буква ника и кнопка TAB )))
<ferrer3> ну привязка под мак адрес и так есть, просто у моего провайдера надо обязательно открыть себе доступ (
<ferrer3> Панте59, к сожалению, я вас не понял
<volodmir> первый раз такое слышу... обычно достаточно MAC-адреса уточни у провайдера
<ferrer3> Говорю же мак тоже есть, но эта тупая система авторизации нереализованная под Линукс меня тоже убивает (
<ferrer3> к тому же я через роутер сижу, там достаточно клонировать мак
<volodmir> я админю не одну контору с различными провайдерами уже лет 5 и не разу не сталкивался с таким провайдером где на роутере нельзя было все настроить
<shenmue> сидит через роутер но запуск интернета через какую то прогу .... чота как то ни понятно
<ferrer3> ээ короче
<ferrer3> у прова 2 системы авторизации
<shenmue> они свой протокол написали? или шифрование какое то?
<ferrer3> через программу и через впн
<Ecclesiast> Народ как развидеть диск с NTFSкой под виндой? Бунта видит во всех прологах а мастдай нет,
<SergeyIT> ferrer3, ты через вуби все работаешь?
<ferrer3> нет сергей, на ноут переустановил с флэхи
<ferrer3> эффекта никакого
<SergeyIT> ferrer3, а версия?
<ferrer3> 10.10 была, пробовал 10.04 но она не поставилась почему-то
<shenmue> ferrer3	а что за провайдер? кинь ссыльь в приват
<ferrer3> даже пробная версия не запустилась странным образом
<AndreX> Ecclesiast:  ты уверен что он в нтфс )
<[Raiden]> развидеть - перестать видеть в винде?
<Ecclesiast> AndreX абсолютно, ибо бунта устанавлилась на отдельный том, а этот система не трогала
<[Raiden]> в диспетчере дисков виндовом можно снять буквы. Вот и будет развидеть
<Ecclesiast> бунта все файлы видит, а в масдае диска просто нет.
<AndreX> развидеть типа расшарить ))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну для начала проверить как его видит тот же диской вынеджер. diskmgmt.msc
<AndreX> Ecclesiast: ну значит не нтфс он или не правильно отформатирован иди к бг и спрашивай почему его ос не видит диск
<[Raiden]> ну и наверное лучше по лечению разделов с нтфс обратиться на вин каналы
<ferrer3> Кстати, я не нашёл разницы между Лайв СД с флэшки и Вибу, установилось всё одно и то же )
<shenmue> эээ.... а форум есть? чот он не кликабелен
<AndreX> !forum
<ubuntuhelp> Форум находится тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru
<Ecclesiast> ДА под бунтой видит всё любая прога и плеер, а винда в отстое, хотя диск в NTFS проверено не однократно,
<[Raiden]> то что там нтфс - верю, но в линуксе другой драйвер нтфс.
<[Raiden]> зайди в диспетчер дисков в винде и посмотри как он там смотритс, за одно попробуй букву ему задать
<Ecclesiast> диск был и да бунты под виндой и после и во время, на нём бызы млин, и вытащить тока под вин можно.
<[Raiden]> если получится, сразу проверяй
<alexandr> прива ещё раз всем ;)
<[Raiden]> если не получится, то наверное надо что-то ещё. может быть парагон диск сюит. Для проверки таблицы разделов. По винде больше мне нечего сказать
<[Raiden]> ой, простите, акронис
<alexandr> подскажите кто нить мне как панель сделать на 11.04 чтоб там было:Приложение,Переход,Система?
<shenmue> гг там даже поиск не работает
<shenmue> 502 Bad Gateway
<Pante59> http://ubuntu.onego.ru/
<[Raiden]> alexandr: при входе в с систему выбери классически десктоп
<[Raiden]> другую сессию в общем, и всё.
<[Raiden]> Если ты конечно гном3 с ппа не поставил.
<alexandr> это на что надо нажать то?
<Ecclesiast>  [Raiden] даже паргон видит, и виндовый мульти загрузчик типа зверь определяет диск нт и ненуждающийся в форматировании(((
<alexandr> классический дескстоп как выбрать?
<[Raiden]> alexandr: вводи имя юзера и пароль можно сразу, внизу смотри кнопки, не сразу энтер дави.
<[Raiden]> Ecclesiast: Ты уже побывал в диспетчере дисков?
<alexandr> он у меня автоматом запускается,и ничего не пишет [Raiden]
<[Raiden]> alexandr: Хм, тогда для начала погугли как отключить автологин.
<alexandr> альт+ф2 даже не работает
<ferrer3> там кстати под виндой криво этот диспетчер реализован - ни в коем случае не освобождайте место на системном диске виндовой утилитой )
<shenmue> alexandr а зачем ты поставил БЕТА ос?
<alexandr> shenmue а как откат на 10.10 сделать?
<Pante59> alexandr: завершить сеанс снизу выбор де будет
<Ecclesiast> Дав везде побывал, даже блин с лайф сиди кдешку  грузанул, всё видно, под вин нет(((
<[Raiden]> Я вчера такую же глупость сделал.  гном2\юнити глючит, гном3 с ппа без родной темы и глючит. И бекаап не сделал...
<[Raiden]> пришлось накатить кубунту десктоп ) оно работает норм )
<Pante59> alexandr: для тебя пожалуй никак ток переустановкой
<alexandr> мда уж
<ferrer3> народ, а Опера под линукс поддерживает ИРК?
<shenmue> [Raiden] я поставил шел гном три и юнити. и у меня все работает вот только ни шела ни гнома три ни юнити нету чота
<[Raiden]> Я думаю что это самая худшая бета за последние года 3-4. Как там будет с релизом - незнаю.
<alexandr> [Raiden] а как гном поставить?
<shenmue> ferrer3	да
<shenmue> я в ирц с оперы сижу
<ferrer3> просто я в фаерфоксе ирц не нашёл, он там есть? )
<[Raiden]> shenmue:  гном, 2.32 и так есть. Надо только выбрать сессию классик. А гном 3..
<[Raiden]> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gnome3-on-ubuntu-11-04-nattyubuntu-10-10-maverick.html
<[Raiden]> только за последсвия я не отвечаю
<[Raiden]> ой, ник попутал
<[Raiden]> alexandr: ^
<shenmue> ferrer3	в фф нету. а может с расширениях есть
<[Raiden]> в чатзилле есть
<[Raiden]> и в сеамонкей  ( бывшая мозилла сюит)
<[Raiden]> это как фф, только всё в 1, как опера
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> я в фф видел чота такое страшное с ирц связанное. клиент на яве был и как то через вебгэйт работал
<[Raiden]> немного флудану
<[Raiden]> (19:29:33) Raiden: Тут странная фигня произошла. На днях пощупал гном-шелл 2.91х , и вчера 3.0.0.2
<[Raiden]> (19:30:03) Raiden: и мне первый больше понравился как по ифейсу, так и по скорости работы.
<[Raiden]> (19:30:39) Raiden: там выбор прог не так сделан как в релизе и работа со столами.
<RStyler> всем привет
<shenmue> 0.2 грамма антиматерии стоит 30 трилллонов евро оО
<[Raiden]> дайте два! (с)
<shenmue> такое спереть с работы и толкнуть некому =(
<copyerfiled> всем привет как заблочить диапазон ип адресов?
<shenmue> iptables
<copyerfiled> а именно? что прописать?
<shenmue> man iptables
<copyerfiled> эх
<Pentito> Всем привет!
<shenmue> кто нибуть темы создавал для гнома?
<gman__>  !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<extraterrestrial> приветы, как называется апплет гнома который управляет соединениями сети, обновился плагин пропал :)
<[Raiden]> nm-applet
<[Raiden]> как он там в свойствах панели зовется не помню
<Ecclesiast>  ![ls/mc/man/fdisk]
<Medniy> Ïîìîãèòå ïîæàëóéñòà, ìîæåò êòî ñòàëêèâàëñÿ, íå ìîãó ïîñòàâèòü Ubuntu 10.10. Íà ÏÑ. Íè ñ äèñêà íè ñ ôëåøåê, ïîÿâëÿåòñÿ ïóñòîé ýêðàí ñ ìèãàþùèì êóðñîðîì, ïîòîì âàùå âûðóáàåòñÿ, ñìîã òîëüêî çàïóñòèòü netinstall ñ äðåâíåé ôëåõè, óñòàíîâêà ïðîøëà, è òàæå êàðòèíà (
<Medniy> Ìîæåò äèñê íåâåðíî ðàçìåòèë, èëè äðîâà êîñÿ÷àò ?
<ubuntuhelp> Medniy! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Medniy> horosho
<extraterrestrial> > /codepage UTF-8
<extraterrestrial> по моему так в IRC кодировка меняется эх как я давно тут небыл :)
<Medniy> /codepage UTF-8
<Medniy> ))
<Medniy> Помогите понять проблему, не могу поставить Ubuntu 10.10 ваще никак ) Ни с диска ни с флешек, пробовал по разному форматировать, при загрузке черный экран и мигающий курсор, потом ваще моник вырубается. С древней флехи запустил netinstall? систему пÐ
<Medniy> Может диск разметил не правильно, на нем еще семерка стоит.... делал второй раздел ext3 и свап на гиг.....точка монтирования / ?
<SergeyIT> (08:47:25 PM) Medniy: Помогите пожалуйста, может кто сталкивался, не могу поставить Ubuntu 10.10. На ПС. Ни с диска ни с флешек, появляется пустой экран с мигающим курсором, потом ваще вырубается, смог только запустить netinstall с древней флехи, установка прошла, и таже карÑ
<Pante59> Убунтоводы жгут :-D http://ubuntual.com/%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B4/#more-5991
<Medniy> Люди подскажите, неделю маюсь
<Medniy> что может быть ?
<extraterrestrial> когда экран появляется?
<Medniy> сразу после биоса
<extraterrestrial> биос даже загружик не запускает?
<extraterrestrial> что за комп?
<Medniy> неа
<Medniy> intel Core 3 Duo 2.4
<Medniy> тфу 2 DUO
<san4o> Medniy: потренируйся на иртуальной машине. ты походу с загрузчиком никак не совладаеш
<Medniy> и 64 и i386 одно и то же
<Medniy> на вирте все становистся ровно
<[Raiden]> 2 TRIO
<[Raiden]> вырвалось...
<volodmir> Всем привет. У меня такой вопрос, когда я качаю через d4x у меня создается файл след вида Название файла, а когда заканчивается закачка файл дублируется в файл с названием след. вида "название файла". Как отменить такое дублирование, а то реальн
<Medniy> <san4o> после установки с netinstall повляется загрузчик GRUB? выбираю Ubuntu и болт
<Medniy> ....курсор 5 сек и вырубон моника
<san4o> Medniy: ты ж токо говорил что и груб не появляется. зайди на форум часто подобные проблемы вызывает не включеная какая нибуть опция биоса
<NGE01> Medniy: попробуй с опцией noacpi
<volodmir> Неужели никто не качает через Качалку для Иксов?
<artus> volodmir, нет , а зачем ?
<NGE01> или правельнее acpi=off
<san4o> volodmir: gwget или просто wget
<[Raiden]> в качалках был смысл на диалапе. Когда 1 фал чуть ли не неделю
<[Raiden]> а сча, как-то не очень.
<[Raiden]> но если хочешь - пользуйся.
<volodmir> инет разный бывает... в селе скорость не очень, и я могу и через wget, но жене напряжно так будет, она через качалку качает, но она создает два файла
<[Raiden]> в общем незнаю, попробуй не д4х если там настроек нет
<[Raiden]> недавн окакой-т овидел, даже торенты ещё качает
<san4o> volodmir: у wget-а есть гуишная морда. см выше
<[Raiden]> http://fatrat.dolezel.info/ - вспомнил.
<volodmir> ок. гляно... но что за фигня с созданием двух файлов, причем у меня несколько машин и эта проблема наблюдается на всех
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Fatrat отстой, ужасный интерфэйс
<[Raiden]> я не юзал, мб )
<[Raiden]> volodmir: попробуй спроси на форуме про д4х , возможно качает кто-нить. И сча ещё 1 вариант подкину
<Nor8> Есть какой то в репах простой и с нормальными функциями, но вот название не помню)))
<go8765> подскажите пжлст где в ubuntu меняется звуковая тема, а то обыскался уже
<go8765> и ещё один вопрос - почему gnome-control-center пишет Не удалось открыть дисплей:  ?
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Во, нашел, Uget, простой как три копейки
<go8765> Nor8: есть ещё зверь - jdownloader
<go8765> Nor8:  а для гнома есть steadyflow и gwget
<Nor8> Вот для гнома http://urlget.sourceforge.net/?page_id=5
<Nor8> Вполне прилично и просто выглядит
<go8765> Nor8: да я знаю про uget, я просто альтернативу решил написать...
<[Raiden]> мда, черт меня дернул 11.04 посмотреть )
<[Raiden]> кто там про качалки говорил, вот забавный вариант http://ubuntu.onego.ru/articles/firefox-wget-udobstvo-stabilnost/
<Nor8>  [Raiden]:  Что, упала 11.04?)))
<[Raiden]> мусор на экран посыпался, потом сессия иксов повисла. Может быть слишком свежий драйвер нвидии виноват, может иксы.
<konstantyn> пожалуйста помогите xubuntu 10.04 нечитает DVD ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬ
<[Raiden]> незнаю
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Не поверишь, но сегодня видел топик про падение 11.04 после установки новой версии дров от нвидиа
<AndreX> хех у меня тока иксы падали и всё
<Nor8> DeadBeef' ом кто-нибудь пользуется?
<rapidsp> чет мне новый дров не прилетел
<go8765> Nor8: а чё  ?
<Nor8> go8765: Что "а чё"?
<shenmue> у нвихи дрова новые?
<[Raiden]> 270.30 в натти
<go8765> Nor8: дидбиф - а чё ?
<Nor8> go8765: Пользуешься им?
<go8765> Nor8: иногда - да
<Nor8> [Raiden]: 270.41 бета в Маверике
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Полет нормальный)))
<[Raiden]> попробую сча обновить
<Pante59> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/tweak-notifyosd-notifications-in-ubuntu.html
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ты сам ставиш ьили с ппа?
<rapidsp> [Raiden], у меня вроде стоят 270,30
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Со X-swat, dgjkyt ljdjkty c,jhrjq
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Вполне доволен сборкой*
<ldpr_> прива
<rapidsp> Nor8, с сайта дрова качал?
<go8765> Nor8: чё про дидбиф хотел - то ?
<rapidsp> или с ppa?
<Nor8> rapidsp: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<rapidsp> ясн
<ldpr_> слухайте ребзя а кто нить сталкивался с lubuntu?
<Nor8> go8765: Есть ли шкурки для него и как забиндить клавишу для переключения плейлистов?
<go8765> Nor8: не вкурсе... цвета в настройках изменить можно . про шкурки и клавиши - не зеаю
<go8765> *знаю
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Будешь бетку ставить?
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> ты про убунту или дрова? )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]:  Хы, снес уже 11.04?
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> просто переспросил на всякий
<ldpr_> c lubuntu кто нибудь сталкивался?
<shenmue> я
<Pante59> ldpr_: ты
<AndreX> !q | ldpr_
<ubuntuhelp> ldpr_: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<ldpr_> как раскладку клавы передожить на ctrl+shift
<shenmue> там как то судо реконфигер-консоле
<Pante59> ldpr_: в пункте клавиатура в настройках
<go8765> подскажите - как лечить - synaptic:21916): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<ldpr_> дык в конфигурации нет
<AndreX> go8765: через sudo запускал?
<[Raiden]> go8765: как ты запускаешь
<Pante59> ldpr_: клавиатура---раскладки---снизу пункт параметры в нем найдеш
<ldpr_> CGC
<go8765> AndreX: [Raiden]: через sudo - в консоле . control center пишет тоже только по русски ..
<[Raiden]> go8765: ау?
<[Raiden]> go8765: тыы после sudo -i пишешь?
<go8765> нет
<ldpr_> а вот и нет такой кнопки((((
<go8765> [Raiden]: нет
<go8765> [Raiden]: написал - эффект тот же
<[Raiden]> незнаю тогда, иксы у тебя не запущены, или запускаешь не от текущег оюзера.
<[Raiden]> или с реальной консоли )
<[Raiden]> или с другой
<[Raiden]> тогда надо DISPLAY=
<[Raiden]> установить
<[Raiden]> go8765: консоле в смысле konsole ?
<go8765> [Raiden]: в смысле в quake :)
<[Raiden]> а ты её не от рута пустил?
<go8765> [Raiden]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/593237/
<Nor8> go8765: У тебя иксы запущены вообще?
<Pante59> ldpr_: setxkbmap -layout 'en,ru' -option 'grp:ctrl_shift_toggle' -option 'terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp' -option 'ctrl:nocaps'     вот раз ты gui в упор не видиш
<go8765> Nor8: как это узнать ?
<[Raiden]> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ты  ведь уже в графике, и без релогина вообще ниччего не дает.
<Nor8> go8765: )))))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Видал, какие вопросы задают?))))
<[Raiden]> да, лучше спрятаться и посмотреть 8 серию изгоев.
<go8765> Nor8:  я просто в терминологии - не очень. да и вообще дилетант ..
<[Raiden]> go8765: напиши нормально где ты текст набираешь.
<[Raiden]> quake - это эмулятор терминала или ты так пошутил?
<[Raiden]> )
<go8765> [Raiden]: нет я не шутил
<go8765> в эмуляторе
<Nadezhda> Всем Добре!
<Nor8> go8765: Грубя говоря, у тебя окна работают и так далее или все в графическом режиме?)))
<go8765> и то что я запастбинил - из эмулятора
<Philipp2007> Nadezhda: И тебе привет!
<[Raiden]> попробуй env DISPLAY=:0 synaptic
<Nor8> Nadezhda: Ну и тебе не болеть)))
<[Raiden]> я  в общем невкурсе и квейки не юзаю, может он какие-то переменные при запуске меняет.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Stargate Universe не смотришь?)))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: поглядываю иногда )
<shenmue> sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<go8765> [Raiden]: спасибо - помогло
<[Raiden]> с .41 дровами по ка всё ок...
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Вот скажи мне, какая ОСь на корабле стоит и как они с ней работают?))))
<go8765> [Raiden]: а от чего это случилось ?
<Nadezhda> Здесь все так хорошо работает и быстро ставится, что ищу что сломать, чтоб долго чинить)
<[Raiden]> go8765: советую посмотреть другой терминал. Странная проблема.
<Pante59> какой терминал посоветуете?
<Philipp2007> Nadezhda: Молотком системный блок. Что бы надежней )))
<Nor8> Nadezhda: Поставь бетку 11.04, будет тебе забава на ночь))))
<[Raiden]> go8765: без понятия. Попробуй в gnome-terminal  запустить как обычно. Если ок, значит как то с этим квейком связано.
<AndreX> go8765: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=166863
<Nor8> Pante59: terminator
<Pante59> Nor8: ты ето серьезно?
<Pante59> название стремное
<[Raiden]> )
<Philipp2007> Удобная вещь терминатор. Несколько консолей в одном окне
<[Raiden]> go8765: наверное можно донастроить этот квейк - фиг знает. Или , для запуска графики используй alt+f2 -> gksu synaptic и т.д.
<artus> удобная весч это tmux
<Nor8> Pante59: Посмотри на него, потом выводы сделаешь
<go8765> [Raiden]: уже все нипоймиотчего опять заработало...
<go8765> и в гуаке в том числе
<[Raiden]> можешь даже погуглить альтернативные запускалки, типа gmrun там гном до какое-нить
<Philipp2007> artus: Это что?
<Pante59> Nor8: ок пойду гляну уже и тему на ubuntu.ru выкопал
<go8765> [Raiden]: у меня стоит гмран
<[Raiden]> )
<go8765> [Raiden]: nfrjq вопрос ещё - где меняется звуковая тема  ?
<AndreX> гг
<go8765> *такой
<[Raiden]> а фиг знает, где-то видел сторонний скрипт. В гноме зачем то выпилили смену тему.
<[Raiden]> темы
<AndreX> в настройках звука пкм по микшеру на панели
<artus> Philipp2007, http://tmux.sourceforge.net/
<[Raiden]> иногда думается что у разработчиков гнома минимализм  мозга приключился.
<[Raiden]> меня ещё улыбает надпись в анонсе гном3 : интерфейс был упрощен.
<[Raiden]> как будто это достоинство
<[Raiden]> простите, наболело )
<Pante59> Nor8: оооо вещ спасибо то чно нужно)))
<Philipp2007> Не. Гном3 это наоборот нагромождение не нужности и неудобности. По крайней мере на десктопе. Может на планшете он удобней
<Nor8> Как так можно говорить, гном 3-ий еще никто в гдаза не видел, а уж критика))))
<Nor8> уже*
<Philipp2007> Видел. Может 3.2 будет более юзабелен
<rapidsp> Philipp2007, скорее наоборот, многого не хватает :) наоборот по максимуму все убрали и теперь обещают чтото добавить
<ProfBiss> Всем привет!
<Nor8> Не знаю, я запускал демо с болванки, мне понравился
<rapidsp> щас в тройке сижу, вроде нет особых неудобств :)
<alexzulu> rapidsp, скрин.
<ProfBiss> Подскажите плииз где достать сорцы панели unity или формулу по которой расчитывается её выползание. очень надо
<rapidsp> блин... чем бы неприличную обоину прикрыть....
<alexzulu> ничем. мы посмотрим на похабщину.:)
<shenmue> другой неприличной обоиной
<[Raiden]> ProfBiss: apt-get source unity
<Nor8> ProfBiss: http://www.webupd8.org/ Здесь посмотри
<[Raiden]> ls потом
<Pante59> ProfBiss: уже настройки запилили как ей себя вести не видел?
<[Raiden]> юнити понравилось меньше гш
<rapidsp> уведите от экранов детей http://itmages.ru/image/view/166509/5b956a1a
<[Raiden]> хотя, оставлю ворчание на осень. Пока не понял )
<GreenDragon> Привет всем. У меня есть специфический вопрос. iptables может блокировать, разрешать, ограничевать доступ, не по IP, а по мак адресам. Так вот у меня вопрос, в каких случаях он передается? Передается ли он при запросе по http например на страницу
<ProfBiss> Pante59: Да вот видел) поэтому и хочу узнать формулу.
<Nor8> rapidsp: И что?)))
<[Raiden]> салют...
<Pante59> ProfBiss: а для чего коли не секрет какието особые настройки запуска запилить хотите?
<[Raiden]> в мск
<rapidsp> [Raiden], точна! салют это! :)
<GreenDragon> Да
<Philipp2007> С аплетами я смотрю пока не очень? Старые не катят?
<rapidsp> с балкона слышно но не видно ...
<Nor8> Кто-нибудь пользовался Y PPA, стоит ставить?
<rapidsp> Philipp2007, аплетов нет - каиро держу
<go8765> AndreX: у меня опенбокс и на tint2 нет этой кнопки (звук)...
<rapidsp> кстати как у каиро док убрать? раньше вроде было можно
<[Raiden]> rapidsp: ужасно и тема слетела
<Nor8> go8765: Поставь себе уже гном, не ломай моск)))
<shenmue> Nor8 так себе
<rapidsp> [Raiden], не слетела, просто нет других в принципе
<Nor8> shenmue: Он ищет вообще или нет?
<go8765> Nor8: в прошлый раз ты мне советовал ставить антивирус ... :)
<shenmue> Nor8 да
<[Raiden]> rapidsp: http://gnome3.org/img/overview-big.png
<rapidsp> [Raiden], может и есть, но пока не нашел, еле настроил чтоб кнопки у окна были кроме крестика
<[Raiden]> хотя может в ппа этой темы нет
<Nor8> go8765: ПОсле тех вопросов, которые ты задавал, ничего не оставалось, как предложить тебе антивирус поставить)))
<AndreX> go8765: ну не знаю тогда (у меня shell ваще )))
<rapidsp> [Raiden], ну это картинка с gnome3.org?
<[Raiden]> ну да, в общем-то веззззде гном3 с такими заголовками и темой.
<[Raiden]> на лоре например
<Pante59> флуд меня охватил пошел на лор)))
<rapidsp> это с сайта, девушка запомнилась :)
<[Raiden]> или не на лоре, ну в общем много где
<rapidsp> и важный фейл - периодически окна притормаживают...
<[Raiden]> угу, я тоже заметил. Что смешно, 2.91 гшелл на маверике летал.
<[Raiden]> там правда от гнома 3 только он был
<rapidsp> как ни странно мне идея интерфейса нравитсянравится
<Pante59> как man в терминале русифицировать ибо с забугорным слабовато?
<rapidsp> Pante59, apt-get install manpages-ru  наверное
<rapidsp> а виджеты это наживное... блин, коньки чтоли выучить
<asper_> всем добрый вечер кто нить поможет... виснет и скидываеться кс 1.6 под вайном
<[Raiden]> Pante59: на опеннете онайн ман , там много русских
<shenmue> а я и не знал что мэны руссифицируют
<[Raiden]> в manpages-ru не много
<Pante59> [Raiden]: ссыль можно?
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/man.shtml
<Philipp2007> rapidsp: Коньки намного информативней чем виджеты
<Pante59> [Raiden]: спс
<rapidsp> Philipp2007, да понятно.. но лень... я забрасываю обычно все, что не могу освоить на 5-10 минут :)
<rapidsp> за*
<asper_> help me
<artus> asper_, ты каналом ошибся
<Philipp2007> rapidsp: Ну так я взял готовый конфиг да по себя изменил немного
<asper_> ну блин я ж не про винду говорю... мне необходимо подстроить убунту
<rapidsp> Philipp2007, не спортивно :)
<artus> asper_, причем тут убунта к ксу в вайне?
<ldpr> Прива еще раз!
<ldpr> Как переустановить lubuntu в ubuntu
<Pante59> ldpr: поменял?
<asper_> <<artus> А ты знаеш канал где мне помогут 7
<asper_> ?
<artus> asper_, #winehq
<ldpr> Pante59: та решил я ее снести)))
<Philipp2007> Ну там столько параметров, что я решил туда не лезть. )) Три часа убил на просто так. Может когда с английским получше знаком буду еще раз попробую
<asper_> <artus> пасибо
<Pante59> ldpr: из за раскладки ? ))))
<ldpr> неее, если просто с ubuntu я три года работаю, то эта меня уже в край запарила
<shenmue> sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup раскладка так меняется
<Philipp2007> Кстати не у кого бука нет asus k40ij или любого другого с видео intel x4500? Яркость в монитора в убунте тоже не регулируется?
<User232[web]> При установке убунту 10.04 выдается ошибка
<Philipp2007> User232[web]: какая именно?
<Philipp2007> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Philipp2007> Чат что ли вымер?
<shenmue> это не чат
<Philipp2007> Ну как сказать. IRC указывает на другое.
<Philipp2007> Если расшифровать
<User232[web]> Проблемма такая: вставляю диск с убунту. выбираю язык. нажимаю загрузить без установки. спустя некоторое время появляются не понятные для меня надписи.
<User232[web]> Конкретно ошибку написать уже не могу
<shenmue> ну это убунту загружается
<Philipp2007> User232[web]: Ну а мы конкретно и проблему решить помочь не можем. Пробывал проверку диска включать в меню загрузки
<go8765> ладно всем спс. всем пока.
<User232[web]> Ну там че-то написано, что нажмите tnter для ввода как я понял командной строки
<User232[web]> Нет. Извиниясь за тупость
<User232[web]> а как проверить
<User232[web]> Я в начале подумал, что скачанная 64 разрадная система не подходит. скачал 32 - таже история
<User232[web]> Причем, что интересно попробывал установить кубунту 10.10 - она установилась
<User232[web]> почему кубунту идет, а убунту нет?
<Philipp2007> У тебя после выбора языка должно меню выйти и там будет пункт проверка диска
<User232[web]> А понял.
<User232[web]> я выбирал этот пункт
<User232[web]> все одно и тоже
<User232[web]> некторое время загрузка
<User232[web]> а потом ошибка
<Philipp2007> Ну тогда не знаю. Надо видеть что она выдает что бы определить проблему. Единственное еще можно попробывать на виртуалке попробывать с этого диска загрузиться. Если там нормально все. то тогда твое железо скорее всего не нравится
<User232[web]> Виртуалка выдает ту же ошибку
<keros> здравствуйте, умные дяди) опять я с conky. Автозагрузка не работает(sleep 3 && conky) а из терминала работает)
<Philipp2007> Значит проблема с диском. Ты в виртуалке образ монтировал или сам диск? Если образ то пробуй скачать заново. Если у тебя СД то качай ДВД и наоборот
<User232[web]> Понял буду пробывать. Спасибо за помощь
<reeno> гуру, обьясните на пальцах что дает в fstab строка proc  /proc proc   nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0
<shenmue> и что она там делает?
<Philipp2007> reeno: монтирование виртуальной ФС запущенных процессов. Больше ни че сказть не могу. Сам не в курсе
<reeno> да вообще для чего она нужна при монтировании дисков O_o
<reeno> а понял
<reeno> у меня без нее работало, я и горя не знал ))
<Philipp2007> reeno: У меня тоже нету, чего то без нее не работало?
<Philipp2007> в консоли mount если набрать то она указана в точках монтирования.
<reeno> интересно строка есть/нет а всё работатет, вот и вопрос нафиг ...
<Philipp2007> Так что она наверное в init.rc монтируется или как этот файл назывется?
<Philipp2007> Она раньше наверное монтируется. перед монтированием fstab
<reeno> а в rc.x
<artus> @voice dmay
<Philipp2007> artus: ))) Чего он уже успел натворить?? Или для профилактики? Вроде давно уже молчит
<Sergey_IT> и чего вы его войсуете?
<dmay> Sergey_IT: во имя свободы слова
<Philipp2007> Скучно народу видать XD Блин. Сейчас веселье начнется а мне на работу в ночь опять ((  Всем спокойной ночи.
<Sergey_IT> dmay, то есть плакатв руки и на улицу )
<dmay> типа на испытательном сроке. совсем замордовали, изверги :'(
<artus> Philipp2007, дык потому и молчит что без ордена)
<copyerfiled> люди, братья, человеки, научите, что прописать в иптаблес, чтобы дропать все входящие пакеты на все порты кроме трех?
<dmay> DROP ALL?
<Philipp2007> dmay: Я если не путаю ты же раньше опом был или нет?
<dmay> или тебе прям вообще всё?
<artus> copyerfiled, дык проблема в чем?
<dmay> Philipp2007: мвахаахахах, это были бы золотые времена 8]
<artus> дропай все и открывай то что надо )
<copyerfiled> мне надо прописать, чтоб дропались все пакеты, кроме, тех что идут скажем на 80 21 и 27015 порт?
<Philipp2007> Ну может еще будут )) Всем счастливо
<copyerfiled> artus а как правильно это делается?
<artus> copyerfiled, а берется мануал на опеннете и делается)
<copyerfiled> мануал, непонятен
<copyerfiled> хочется пример
<copyerfiled> а они еще должны дропаться только на одном конкретном интерфейсе
<reeno> пиды я знаю что. комманда ps --sid 123 показать сиды, а что это такое сиды ?
<Nor8> [Raiden] Драйвер поставил?
<[Raiden]> да, пока порча экрана не повторилась.
<freenetwork> хей
<Nor8> Что то мне это напоминает))) http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/windows/117357/
<freenetwork> как сделат ьчтобы терминал в любом месте открыть, правой кнопкой
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get isntall nautilus-open-terminal ; pkill nautilus
<[Raiden]> наверное
<freenetwork> спс
<dmay> Nor8: судя по названию блога - очередной слёт тех 7% хабровчан кто пользуется линуксом?
<User459[web]> При установке убунту 10.04.2 выдается ошибка: BusyBox v1.13.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.13.3-1ubuntu11) built-in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for alist of built-in commands. (initramfs) Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/sdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Напомни, какой там синтаксис был при сшивании двух исошников, cat 1.iso 2.iso > 3.iso? Или не так?
<User459[web]> Что делать? Помогите
<dmay> User459[web]: проверять сидюшку, потом дисковод, потом оперативку
<dmay> User459[web]: проверять == проверять что скачалось-записалось-читается одно и то же
<User459[web]> <+dmay> Почему тогда Кубунту установилась?
<[Raiden]> незнаю , это бинарники, не думаю что две фс можно так соединять
<dmay> User459[web]: потому что там всё скачалось-записалось нормально?
<User459[web]> я уже несколько раз пробывал пробывал перезаписывать
<User459[web]> Никаких ошибок при записи
<[Raiden]> User459[web]: кубунта той же версии?
<User459[web]> кубунта 10.10
<User459[web]> а убунта 10.04
<User459[web]> Качал с официального сайта
<User459[web]> образ
<[Raiden]> возможно 10.04 ещё не знает твоё железо.
<[Raiden]> если кубунта уже стоит, поставь в ней пакет ubuntu-desktop и всё.
<User459[web]> Тогда какую поставить убунту
<[Raiden]> будет 2 тебя 2 де на выбор, в приглашении на логин
<[Raiden]> кубунту и убунту это одна ос
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Отгуглил, все вроде правильно
<User459[web]> А как поставь в ней пакет ubuntu-desktop и всё?
<[Raiden]> только разынй набор программ по умолчанию
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<[Raiden]> как через гуи лень описывать
<User459[web]> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop прописать в командной строке?
<[Raiden]> ну да
<[Raiden]> в konsole
<User459[web]> Дело в том, что я сегодня впервые с линуксом вообще работаю
<[Raiden]> Я постоянно так делаю , только наоборот. Ставлю убунту, сверху кде и иногда что-нить ещё, что хочу увидеть\попробовать..
<User459[web]> <[Raiden]> Спасибо, щас попробую
<[Raiden]> в общем не особо борюсь за место и чистоту и это мне не мешает.
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], чистота нужна в голове... так ? )
<[Raiden]> наверное )
<User459[web]> А вообще подскажите убунта и кубунта - что так сказать перспективнее?
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: С подвохом вопрос)))
<dmay> User459[web]: перспективнее виндовс8
<rapidsp> User459[web], перспективнее чем что?
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0412/h_1302636740_2199db6d57.png
<dmay> а так - в убунте счас терки с гномом-гномом3-юнитей, а в кубунте уже стабильные-теплые-ламповые кеды4
<dmay> и плазма не падает. ну, обычно...
<dmay> [Raiden]: мелкое и серое. глаза не далко?
<[Raiden]> кеды иногда валятся, при попытке заюзать старые плазмойды и при активной смене тем для квин.
<dmay> или хотяб денего на нормальную лампу )
<[Raiden]> а так норм
<User459[web]> Кстати, а по кубунте вы тоже можете проконсультировать?
<[Raiden]> было всё светлое - надоело :)
<[Raiden]> ну может и можем.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Твои кеды?
<[Raiden]> угу
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А изгои сериал на троечку))))
<User459[web]> Дело в том, что сегодня в первый день общения с кубунта столнулся с проблемой: практически все виджеты не работают
<[Raiden]> последние 2 серии 7\8 поднимают интерес, на мой взгляд. Может на троечку, зат офантастика :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Под кеды есть какой-нибудь аналог скринлетов?
<dmay> User459[web]: нескромный вопрос - а что за железо то?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: плазмойды\суперкарамба
<dmay> Nor8: они сами целиком - аналог скринлетов XD
<rapidsp> Nor8, karamba
<[Raiden]> Nor8: тут по сутивсё скринлеты, включая панели столы и то что на них
<rapidsp> та плазмоидов хватает
<Nor8> [Raiden]: На троечку там нестыковки в поведении персожаней)))
<User459[web]> Тошиба сателлит А 200 интел пентиум дуал Т2330 @ 1.6 GHz, 1,0GB RAM,mobail intel 965 expess chipset family
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Компиз и так далее нормально там работает?
<[Raiden]> запустить компиз можно, тут даже есть опция для смены вм
<[Raiden]> я не пользуюсь, в кде есть типа десктоп валла, скале и экспо, только по своему.
<User459[web]> <+dmay> такое железо должно справиться с виджетами?
<dmay> да справиться то должно...
<User459[web]> кстати есть какие-то различия между установкой убунты на ноут или стационарный?
<rapidsp> компиз в кедах както криво выглядел... ну а щас не вижу в нем необходимости
<dmay> опять же от железа зависит. если в ноуте ничего сверхспецифичного не воткнуто, то должно работать как обычнл
<User459[web]> Просто для установки хр необходимо было вшивать драйвер в установочной диск (только для тошибы). Может и сдесь так?
<dmay> для чего драйвер?
<dmay> http://create.msdn.com/en-US/news/view_MIX_sessions
<dmay> упс вронг виндов
<artus> вшивать драйвер в установочный диск, сильно однако)
<User459[web]> Ну может я громко выразился
<dmay> artus: внезапно, инсталлер виндовс конфигуряется не слабей чем линуксячьи )
<dmay> печальный опыт зверьцд тому примером....
<[Raiden]> экспо тут примерно такое. http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0412/h_1302637523_ad028019ec.png , у плейера настройка по умолчанию пускаться на видимом столе, т.е. на всех.
<[Raiden]> валлпаперы и плазмойды на каждом столе свои - это можно вкл\откл
<Maverick> всем привет народ а как в амарке скин поменять?)
<artus> dmay, ну что б тебе такого ответить то) то что можно создайть конкретный файл с начтройкаим это да ) ток причем тут это?
<dmay> artus: ну там и повеселее вещи есть ) а так - обычный вброс, реакция на твое "вшивать это сильно" )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Вообщем, гном лучше, как не крути)))
<alexzulu> как сменить runlevel по умолчанию?
<[Raiden]> оставлю без коментаривев
<Nor8> [Raiden]: ))
<[Raiden]> задав как опцию для ядра, или  создав inittab наверное
<[Raiden]> Хотя,/etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf
<alexzulu> мля... в убунту то апстарт а не инит
<alexzulu> иниттаба нет.
<[Raiden]> да, но ранлевелы есть
<artus> @kick alexzulu ругатцо то не стоит
<alexzulu> хы...
<alexzulu> куски от инита остались для поддержки прог.
<[Raiden]> На случай если не починили. Раньше работали только 1(сингл) и 2 http://raiden-ut.blogspot.com/2009/06/runlevels-ubuntu.html
<alexzulu> а запускается всё апстартом.
<Pante59> ктонибудь сталкивалса с таким в banshee нужно добавить около 50 онлайн радио неужели все руками вбивать ?
<[Raiden]> в конфигах апстарта для каждого сервиса тоже есть опции ранлевела.
<[Raiden]> это уже без мну
<Lynk> Народ кто нибудь играл в нативную версию Герои меча и Магии 3, есть ли возможность изменить разрешение игры, для Windows есть патч а для Ubuntu?
<dmay> ууиииии http://www.humblebundle.com/
<shenmue> блин
<shenmue> и тут это
<shenmue> я оилраш жду
<shenmue> Lynk низя вроде
<Lynk> shenmue, жаль, хотя странно если в виндовой можно то посчему в этой то никак, вроде тут как то с расшариванием конфигов попроще
<[Raiden]> Зато... Можно как и к виндовой версии...
<[Raiden]> Написать патч.
<[Raiden]> В общем шутка.
<[Raiden]> а оригинал под вайном не бегает?
<Lynk> [Raiden], ты про запуск под вайном? если да то не хочу ставить виндовую так как играю на нетбуке а сам понимаешь вайн тормозит не слабо и на нетбуке это будет заметно, опять же вылеты и крашы тоже не есть хорошо
<[Raiden]> ясно
<Lynk> а тут все проверено и работает как часы, единственное с русской версией есть проблемы но я играю в оригинал на инглише
<G1RZ> всем привет
<G1RZ> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/CONKY-colors?content=92328
<G1RZ> поможет кто поставить?
<G1RZ> не знаю как темы эти для конси поставить
<G1RZ> или коньки
<G1RZ> как там его называют
<[Raiden]> конки
<[Raiden]> или коньки
<G1RZ> ну так вот
<G1RZ> как мне правильно поставить тему та что на скринах
<G1RZ> а то выходит какойто страшный и черный
<[Raiden]> на форуме есть раздел, если не помогает то что по линку после слов How to install
<shenmue> G1RZ там инструкция как ставить
<shenmue> прямо по ссылке
<shenmue> How to install
<Sergey_IT> G1RZ: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=7544.0;topicseen
<go8765> а чё это за форум http://beta.ubuntu.ru/ (это зеркало forum,ubuntu.ru) ?
<shenmue> Россия заняла 77 место в мире по развитию ИТ
<shenmue> go8765 там темы тестируются
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, чушь все это
<shenmue> Sergey_IT ?
<go8765> shenmue: шкурки для форума всмысле ?
<shenmue> да. в прошлый раз такой адресс был для тестирования новой темы
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, извини, это было для go8765
<go8765> Sergey_IT: поподробнее...
<artus> @voice dmay
<dmay> мвахахахахах, смертнички!
<Sergey_IT> дмея в лет бьют
<artus> @devoice dmay
<artus> вы прослушали короткую радиопостановку)
<shenmue> верните деньги за билет
<shenmue> я не доволен
<artus> @voice dmay
<dmay> ^__^ белый и пушистый
<G1RZ> на форуме одно, а на сайте другое..... там на форуме пост 4х летней давности
<G1RZ> подскажите мне как этот конфиг поставить чтобы тема работала
<dmay> G1RZ: так может не стоит читать посты 4х летней давности?
<G1RZ> там как то редактируются настройке
<G1RZ> их 159 страниц на форуме
<G1RZ> я ведь всю ночь искать буду)
<dmay> G1RZ: внезапно роботопоиск поможет тебе значительно сократить это время!
<G1RZ> там под конец настройки выставляешь язык, плагины и темы.... а вот как поставить ту тему как на скринах
<Sergey_IT> man conky
<shenmue> G1RZ http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/CONKY-colors?content=92328 смотрим надпись How to install и делаем все по инструкции как там написанно
<G1RZ> я не знаю че там качать там четыре ссылки, а какую именно, 3 помоему их них ведут на какой-то репозиторий
<shenmue> я сдаюсь
<dmay> G1RZ: внезапно роботопереводчик поможет тебе понять какая ссылка зачем нужна!
<G1RZ> и как мне именно нужную тему поставить не указано там
<go8765> скажите пожалуйста - как делать ярлыки папок ? в других  папках ?
<dmay> G1RZ: будь мужиком, научись решать проблемы сам!
<shenmue> G1RZ учи английский язык
<artus> если ты не знаеш что тебе нужно значит оно тибе нафиг на надо
<artus> *не
<G1RZ> не написано там как темы менять и как нужные хотябы называются
<freenetwork> 11.04 уже можно ставить, или подождать
<go8765> G1RZ: чё не получается ?
<dmay> freenetwork: ставить можно. только работать не будет )
<dmay> ну или будет но недолго
<freenetwork> тупая) ?
<G1RZ> что работать не будет?
<shenmue> freenetwork	бета
<go8765> G1RZ: что у тебя не выходит ?
<[Raiden]> freenetwork: с кде или хфце наверное уже можно работать. С остальным бардак.
<shenmue> ставим 10.04 и радуемся
<dmay> G1RZ: ничего не будет. может тебе просто дефолтную тему оставить? пацаны и так поверят что ты кулхацкер
<artus> а мне вот интеерсно, чего там не понятного то?
<G1RZ> кулхацкер?
<freenetwork> dmay: ))
<G1RZ> как тему поставить
<G1RZ> не понятно
<shenmue> artus человек даже не понимает что ему скачать....
<G1RZ> хочу тему rng
<dmay> artus: очевидно же - закорючик типа q, r, w и тому подобные
<shenmue> дальше обьяснять я думаю бесмысленно
<go8765> G1RZ: посмотри в личку..
<artus> мдя, пичаль ...
<dmay> а каникулы то вроде должны были уже кончиться, ага
<dmay> ех... не отдает мне жадный мелкософт последний апдейт на вп7. пичалька...
<Pante59> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/talks/6144505?lastmod=1302640329401
<dmay> Pante59: у тебя юзерпик нетолерантный
<Pante59> с чего бы ето)))
<dmay> а предыдущая тема интересней
<Pante59> про юнити?
<dmay> её можно будет использовать против гентушнеков, если набегут
<dmay> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/talks/6144407
<[Raiden]> хехе http://forumlocal.ru/user/upload/file329381.jpg
<shenmue> Pante59 сам бы радио добавил бы
<shenmue> делов на 5 минут
<Pante59> shenmue: ну да если их 10 штук а мне мало)))
<shenmue> добавь сто
<shenmue> сто штук за 5 минут добавить не проблема
<Pante59> копипастом?
<Pante59> нее увольте
<shenmue> ммм... у меня урл радио открывается сразу в проигрывателе
<Pante59> каком?
<dmay> Pante59: нука, дай ка пару урлов на пастебин?
<shenmue> ритмбокс
<Pante59> banshee
<shenmue> направь ссылку в банши
<Pante59> знать бы где)))
<Pante59> а если асоциации выставить?
<Pante59> хм пойду пробовать)))
<shenmue> там такая же ссылка как и мп3 только идет как плэйлист
<Pante59> shenmue: http://guzei.com/online_radio/
<Pante59> открывает только видеоплеером
<User368[web]> после установки infralinux не могу поставить ни одно приложение тк комп i386 пишет
<[Raiden]> а мы тут причем?
<shenmue> притом
<shenmue> всегда виноваты
<dmay> потому что именно из-за убунты в линуксы потянулась куча непонятных личностей
<Nor8> ))
<Sergey_IT> dmay, из-за сенсоред )
<dmay> Sergey_IT: не без этого. т.к. на сенсоред всё работало и личностям стало тупо скушна
<Sergey_IT> dmay, не, из-за их амбиций никсы стали больше использоваться
<dmay> Sergey_IT: ага... больше... с 1% вросли до целых %. аж в два раза же!
<Sergey_IT> dmay, из-за уголовщины, которую шьют пользователям, МС только теряет...
<dmay> Sergey_IT: лол. когда хомеюзеров за пирацкуювенду сажали?
<dmay> а юрлицам ныть нечего - зарабатываешь инструментом бабло, будь добр, за него заплати
<shenmue> было не давно
<dmay> пруфлинк?
<shenmue> в гугле глянь
<dmay> а то тут тоже недавно было, а потом оказалось что давно и по делу
<Sergey_IT> dmay, а причем здесь хоум? В школах, вузах никсов больше стало
<shenmue> там паренек ходил за бабки всем пиратку ставил
<dmay> shenmue: ну как бэ ссзб ваапщета
<dmay> деньги получал? получал. продукт ставил пиратский? пиратский.
<dmay> Sergey_IT: угу... в школах... интернет уже по швам трещит от нытья как линукс в школах замечательно внедрили
<Sergey_IT> dmay, это только начало.Вот пацаны подрастут и дело пойдет
<dmay> Sergey_IT: ну ну... станет 5% вместо 2х лол
<Sergey_IT> dmay, а больше и не надо, это как крестьяне, их тоже мало, а народ кормят
<dmay> Sergey_IT: народ кормят средние, малые и крупные предприятия. а там плотность линуксов хоть и выше чем на десктопах, но так же незначительна
<markmx> а как так, опенофис открывает и 2003 и 2007 офис? =)
<dmay> и в основном ограничевается областью поддержки сетевой инфраструктуры
<dmay> markmx: доставь что надо, он тебе буде и пдфы и хоть холодильник на кухне открывать
<dmay> хотя нет, холодильник это про емакс
<Sergey_IT> dmay, думаю когда никсов будет %-ов 7 тогда начнется скачок
<dmay> Sergey_IT: куда скачок? с работающей стабильной удобной системы на вечно недопиленный линуксодесктоп?
<markmx> вот почему када я в 2000 купил свой первый комп мне не поставили туда нормальный линуккз? блин мучался с 98 виндой... хотя лицушная была, полторы тыщи стоила и диск такой золотой был голографичный... эх... а счас я между прутьев в заборе уже не пролезаю... dmay все 
<artus> дододо, стабильная и удобная, ога)
<Sergey_IT> dmay, а чем она удобная?
<markmx> я вот на днях чтото такое сделал, что у меня теперь xfce шикарно работает
<dmay> markmx: очевидно потому что в 2000м самый нормальный линукс был намного страшнее даже 98ой винды
<markmx> =) ) ) чо сделал не помню... но получилось прикольно... на канал приходил, ныл что ничо не работает, но трехкратный вкл выкл сделали свое дело
<dmay> Sergey_IT: а чем неудобная? а)работает б)работает комфортно
<markmx> да но сложности это вери гут... если бы меня кто нить в 2000 принудил изучать ассм...
<Sergey_IT> dmay, не сказал бы. Я вот перешел в линукс и чувствую себя комфортнее..
<dmay> markmx: то счас жил бы в редмонде, получал дофигабабла, ага XD
<artus> dmay, слушай, харош проповедовать ) в стопитцотый раз не интересно )
<markmx> то счас яб имел полное право унижать тех кто "прогает" на php
<dmay> Sergey_IT: ты айтишник, со своими специфическими задачами
<dmay> markmx: я в 2000м ыбл тупым школьником. но я считаю себя вполне вправе унижать пыхпыхеров :3
<Sergey_IT> dmay, я не айтишник )))
<markmx> я вот седня поднимал самбу на федоре в офисе... и знаете что было самое сложное? найти ключи от корпуса... ибо там замочек и отверткой тока если дырки сверлить... и снимать крышку корпуса
<dmay> artus: да они сами налетели же, я вообще спать собирался
<dmay> artus: [01:13:27] <Sergey_IT> dmay, из-за сенсоред ) << вот отсюда всё началось, его баньте, дяденька ^_^''
<artus> вот жеш ты подленький какой)
<dmay> markmx: нескромный вопрос -  азачем корпус открывать что-б что-то в сервере настроить? О_О
<Sergey_IT> dmay, пошли спать, к утру линкусоидов станет 2.0000000001%, не будем им мешать )
<markmx> да этот корпус не вскрывали наверное с 96 года =) ) ) думал пропылесосить, ато как жеж так, самбу и в такую пылищу
<Nor8> markmx: Он бы сгорел за 11 лет без чистки
<markmx> не сгорел как виш... почистить я его почистил... так что еще лет 7 как минимум простоит
<Nor8> markmx: Соврал, за 15 ))
<markmx> но я уже уволился так что не моя проблема будет
<tengry> ping
<ubuntuhelp> tengry, Ну понг, и что?
<shenmue> ыы
<shenmue> бедный бот
<shenmue> опять гном луки не работают
<shenmue> lдаже майнт лук тоже упал
<braintorch> доброго времени суток.
<braintorch> я тут пытаюсь повесить на кнопку мыши сочетание ctrl+win, чтобы вызывать всплывающее окно goldendict. Нифига не выходит. Ни xte, ни xdotool не могут правильно симулировать нажатия.
<braintorch> причём, под кубунтой 10.10 xdotools срабатывал, а в убунте 10.04 - нифига. Никто не знает, как справиться?
<inkvizitor68sl> mva: убери ты мой ник уже из этой цитаты. http://www.lorquotes.ru/view-quote.php?id=5168
<amonra> доброй ночи
<amonra>  есть проблема верси 10,10  не видит ide hdd    а в биосе все гуд
 * shenmue просмотрел все темы гном лука до апреля 2005 года
<amonra> нужна помощь
<shenmue> !q amonra
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='q amonra'
<vladgobelen> shenmue: теперь я в корне сменил для себя смысл слова "задрот"...
<shenmue> vladgobelen эээ
<shenmue> уважаемый. тут люди культурные. так что это называется энтузиаст
<vladgobelen> А, извиняюсь))
<vladgobelen> меня обычно больше чем на 5 страниц не хватало
<shenmue> а свою тему создать мозгов не хватит
<vladgobelen> Именно) К сожалению я не дизайнер
<vladgobelen> Если начинаю создавать свое - такая жуткая гадость выходит.. брр
<shenmue> у меня есть класная идея
<shenmue> я как раз ее и искал на в темах но никто так и не сделал
<amonra> искал ничего подобного нет.   по какой причине система может не видеть винт.   а флеху определяет как хдд  ubuntuhelp
<vladgobelen> amonra: 10.10 это по сути тестовая версия между ЛТС, возможно там включены только сата. Попробуй ядро сменить.
<vladgobelen> и посмотри на модули в конфиге
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: каким боком? :) я на лорквотесах даже не сижу :)
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: а, или ты про ибаш?
<mva> ну, энивей, паравозх уже ушёл, уже нельзя изменить :)
<amonra> всмысле попробовать другой дистрибутив???
<vladgobelen> amonra: Да. Или стабильное пробуй - 10.04 или совсем другой, например тот же калькулейт.
<amonra> Спасибо! Вписал quiet irqpoll вместо quiet splash, помогло - диск увидел.    я тут на форуме нашол такой комент<vladgobelen>
<vladgobelen> ссылку можно? Хоть гляну в чем проблема
<shenmue> опера обновилась ^^
<vladgobelen> еще вчера
<vladgobelen> 11.10.2092
#ubuntu-ru 2011-04-13
<braintorch> говорят, глючит страшно.
<braintorch> пока страница грузится, по вкладкам фигово переключается
<amonra_> http://www.linux.uz/forum/index.php?topic=286.0   лови
<vladgobelen> Все, ясно..
<amonra_> посмотрел ссылку  ???vladgobelen
<vladgobelen> угу
<go8765> подскажите пжлст почему ~$ sudo mpd /home/***/.mpd.conf  unrecognized parameter in config file at line 17: mixer_device
<amonra_> и что скажешь поможет????  что ставил с тогоже диска на другую маши  с винтом сата и все гуд
<vladgobelen> Это баг убунту
<go8765> вот содержание этой 17 строчки - mixer_device                    "Master"
<go8765> про mdp кто-то подскажет ?
<vladgobelen> amonra_: Пропишешь то же в установленной системе и все будет норм
<Pante59> http://it-obzor.com/blog/aliev/ofitsialnaya-podderzhka-globalnogo-menyu-globalmenu-appmenu-v-google-chromiuminstruktsiya
<amonra_> всмысле в установлиной системе????   я не могу ее поставить машина ругается что ставить не куда
<go8765> помогите кто-то с mpd пожалуйста...
<amonra_> так а у 10,04 проблемы с иде нет??
<go8765> подскажите пожалуста почему mpd ругается на mixer_device ?
<go8765> ... а в ответ - тишина ....
<go8765> ауу... есть кто ?
<copyerfiled> НЕТ
<Pante59> go8765: уходи пока не поздно
<go8765> Pante59: copyerfiled: подскажите пожалуйста - почему mpd ругается на срочку mixer_device конфига ?
<copyerfiled> go8765 О не я в этом нибумбум
<go8765> copyerfiled: понятно... жалко ... :)
<go8765> *:(
<Pante59> go8765: ето что поподробней
<go8765> что такое mpd или на что ругается ?
<Pante59> mpd
<go8765> Pante59: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/MPD_-_Music_Player_Daemon_(Русский)
<Pante59> go8765: если не ошибаюсь там девайс прописать нужно не?
<go8765> Pante59: что именно - я уже и default и master и ещё куча сего прописывал...
<go8765> а до этого ругалось на строчку error-file - пока не удалил её...
<mva> а ты уверен, что оно нужно там?
<mva> =)
<go8765> mva: что ты имеешь ввиду ?
<Pante59> mixer_device            "dmix"    не оно?
<go8765> Pante59: пробовал - вроде неподходит
<Pante59> alsa?
<go8765> да
<mva> go8765: то, что по моему мнению у тебя много ненужных настроек в конфиге
<Pante59> # mixer mixer_type              "alsa" mixer_device            "dmix" mixer_control           "PCM"
<Pante59>  не ?
<mva> mva@alpha ~ % grep -v '^#' /etc/mpd.conf|grep -v '^$'|sed -e 's#\(password\).*#\1\t\t\t_HIDDEN_#g'|ompld -
<mva> File: http://ompldr.org/vODhvag
<mva> Это весь конфиг
<mva> я уже лет N с ним живу
<mva> и всё прекрасно работает
<Pante59> )))
<go8765> mva: тот же ответ
<mva> какой?
<mva> ты перезапускать пробовал?
<go8765> mva: unrecognized parameter in config file at line 17: mixer_device
<fnatoss> go8765  у тебя сколько карт звуковых?
<go8765> 1
<vladgobelen> мпд случайно не избавилс от регулировки звука?
<go8765> прописал в etc - вроди пошло...
<Vrillon> Приветствую, Вас!
<go8765> mva: line 20: '"' expected
<go8765> это password
<go8765> mva: спс - вроде поехало :)
<go8765> mva: а почему у меня сейчас звук не регулируется в мпд-проигрывателях ??
<vcabba> Здравствуйте, кто знает, подскажите: нужно слова на лексемы разложить или хотябы по падежам и в список. Где найти такой словарь или БД?
<coyotl> Здраствуйте есть здесь кто нибудь?
<coyotl> у кого установленна 11.04?
<coyotl> похоже все спят
<vladgobelen> не, просто все на стабильном сидят
<coyotl> ааа
<coyotl> та я просто забавный баг нашол
<coyotl> думал с кемто поделиться
<coyotl> вобщем напишу вдруг комуто станет интересно
<vladgobelen> с багтрекером
<coyotl> и так на 11ю04 ставим sudo apt-get install qtnx
<coyotl> заходим в центр приложений
<coyotl> запускаем например арору
<coyotl> веб браузер
<coyotl> чуток ее сдвигаем
<coyotl> на рабочем столе правой кнопкой жымаем, создаем файл и в нем пишем !#/bin/bash
<coyotl> /bin/bash
<coyotl> снова правой кнопкой ставим залочку розрешыть запуск
<coyotl> запускаем
<go8765> помогите кто-то пожалуйста настроить mpd ... нивкакую не хочет...
<coyotl> и наслаждаемся консолью с сервака каноникал
<coyotl> внимание вопрос что с етого можна поиметь?
<coyotl> рута не дает простит пароль
<coyotl> вопрос номер 2 как им сообщить об етом
<coyotl> люди аууу
<coyotl> можна чтото поиметь с етого?
<go8765> вечное русское желание - что-то поиметь... :)
<go8765> вознаграждение за баг.. :)
<go8765> дайте денег мне за баг  .... :)
<go8765> я великий бета-тестер.. :) и хочу за это денег
<go8765> coyotl: а что ты хочешь за это поиметь ?
<coyotl> та причем тут деньги когда есть доступ к шелу
<coyotl> и внешний айпи
<coyotl> как что хочу? ето ж елементарно. пирожок с полочки
<go8765> оооо.... всё гораздо запущенее...
<coyotl> почему сразу запущенне просто ето както не секьюрно ни разу
<go8765> ты хочешь отформатить сервер каноникал .. ? :)
<coyotl> ну максисум я полажу в етой виртуальной мшынке
<coyotl> понятно кто что ето не физический сервак
<coyotl> та и он там явно не 1
<go8765> то есть ты об этом думал ? ... ^)учзусеув
<coyotl> форматнуть? нее
<coyotl> зачем
<coyotl> образ розвернут за пару минут
<coyotl> просто когдато туже хрень делал с ультео
<go8765> ладно - признаюсь - я ye, - и половину из того что ты говоришь - я не понимаю :)
<go8765> *ye, - читай нуб
<shenmue> убить всех людей
<shenmue> ой
<shenmue> доброе утро
<coyotl> убить
<coyotl> доброе
<vladgobelen> shenmue: носки сними, всех попалишь..
<rapidsp> кого убили?
<shenmue> похоливарим?
<shenmue> шел vs юнити
<coyotl> похоливарим
<coyotl> сижу под шел
<rapidsp> айайай
<shenmue> сижу на гном два
<shenmue> =(
<rapidsp> сижу в кресле
<coyotl> хотя не сижу на скресле
<coyotl> удобнее всего
<coyotl> о сел в вресло (стало еще удобнее)
<rapidsp> ну вот и похоливарили :)
<shenmue> ресло победило
<vladgobelen> гном2? Его разве еще не вырезали из всех дистрибутивов?
<coyotl> вырезали
<vladgobelen> блин
<coyotl> а в винде вообще даже не добавляли
<vladgobelen> в винде есть кеды
<shenmue> гном 2.32
<coyotl> незнаю сижу под етим шел но чую попой что гном 2 удобнее был
<shenmue> я хотел нетбуклаунчер вообще поставить
<shenmue> а впихнулась юнити
<shenmue> задумался просто над тем что рабочий стол у меня вообще полезных функций кроме обоины с тиоткой не несет
<go8765> помогите кто-нить настроить  mpd///
<vladgobelen> и как часто ты видишь обоину?
<shenmue> vladgobelen вот вчера видел когда оперу закрыл что б обновилась =)
<vladgobelen> ))
<vladgobelen> вот вот.. тут раб. стол вообще раз в месяц в лучшем случае смотришь
<shenmue> хорошо в опере спид диал исправили
<shenmue> а то раздражал
<vladgobelen> да там вообще могли что угодно поставить, а ты об этом не узнаешь
<shenmue> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUOGAIG-qVg&feature=related мнение профессиональных экспертов
<skai> @voice dmay
<fghd> утро
<TOR_02_RUS> всем доброго времени суток ! ! !,
<SAPetrovich> всем доброго утра и удачного дня!!!
 * shenmue досмотрел мультики
<vladgobelen> кабаны зло
<shenmue> к чему столь страшное заявление?
<vladgobelen> готика3 непатченная
<shenmue> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30188 =)
<Lialute> периодически появляются (быстро так моргает) помехи в нижней части экрана. в чем может быть проблема?
<skai> в нижней части экрана
<skai> искренне ваш К.О.
<Hardman> Всем привет...
<shenmue> =)
<vladgobelen> Lialute: Попробуй с лайва другого дистрибутива поработать пару часов. Если проблема останется, значит дело в железе.
<shenmue> vladgobelen	я  тут дополнительные скринсейверы скачал
<shenmue> уже пол часа палюсь
<Lialute> м, а то, что в винде 7 такого нет - это показатель?
<vladgobelen> shenmue: хех.. а я ими не пользуюсь..
<Hardman> Чё обсуждаете??? Зависания после 20 минут работы с лайв-сиди???
<vladgobelen> Lialute: В винде вообще мало что есть. Так что не показатель.
<shenmue> vladgobelen разноцветные шарики стрелают в друг друга лазером и врызравются. очень интересно
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Лучше игру подскажи интересную) А то что не пробую - больше чем на пол часа не хватает
<shenmue> morrowind
<vladgobelen> ммм..
<Hardman> vladgobelen: atanks
<shenmue> правда пройти ее можно за 4 минуты =(
<vladgobelen> когда я играл последний раз в морровинд, приходилось графику на минимум выкручивать и туман был в 5 метрах от меня))..
<vladgobelen> пройти еще раз чтоли
<shenmue> вот я щас так играю...
<shenmue> а сейчас там шейдеры и неограниченный зум
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Насколько я помню, движок нативный так и не допилили?
<Lialute> а мне кажется, что это драйвер глючит какой-то. если бы дело было бы в железе, так проблема бы везде была.
<shenmue> vladgobelen 9 лет прошло. кому он нафиг нужен?
<vladgobelen> shenmue: нужен нужен
<vladgobelen> shenmue: морровинд бессмертен
<vladgobelen> OpenMW погугли
<shenmue> щас скайрим выйдет
<VOLKINET[RUS]> Всем привет. Игроки вайн у всех стоит?
<shenmue> нет
<VOLKINET[RUS]> А че так?
<vladgobelen> VOLKINET[RUS]: Сразу проблему называй
<VOLKINET[RUS]> Да вот хочу спросить World of Tanks кто запустил его на Ubuntu с вином.
<vladgobelen> VOLKINET[RUS]: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=21092 читал?
<shenmue> vladgobelen я тебе игру нашел
<vladgobelen> ?
<shenmue> http://www.google.com/pacman/
<vladgobelen> ))
<alexzulu> shenmue, классная штука.
<aleksei> всем доброго времени суток )
<s_lim> всем привет!
<s_lim> кто нибудь знает что означает параметр +h в команде вызова интерпретатора bash?
<shenmue> man bash
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет
<alexzulu> и тебя туда же.:)
<Hardman> Есть тулза чтобы слушать порты??? Не сетевые... А скажем системной шины...
<TomFarr> Здравствуйте на мейл root@mydomen cron сыплет сообщения: run-parts: /etc/cron.daily/some_demon/ exited with return code 1 - что это может значить?
<fghd> TomFarr: процесс в кроне с ошибкой завершился?
<TomFarr> fghd в том и дело что я не знаю, у меня на убунте натянут ehcp который прописался в крон, вот я его значит пользую пользую, никаких проблем не вижу, а сообщенния на мейл приходят, нужно ведь разобраться...
<fghd> TomFarr: а в /var/log/messages ?
<SAPetrovich> TomFarr>а что за скрипт выполянется, что а задание?
<dmay> http://microgeek.ru/blogs/bing/1328/ ололо на хабре юудет бугагашенька :3
<TomFarr> fghd http://paste.org/pastebin/view/31668
<TomFarr> maseges
<SAPetrovich> TomFarr>syslog можешь скинуть туда же
<develop7> всем привет
<dmay> develop7: что сломал?
<develop7> я тут багу в компиз/гнум хочу зарепортать, но не знаю, по каким ключевым словам её искать
<dmay> по английским
<develop7> вкратце: произвольно не отображаются меню
<TomFarr> SAPetrovich: http://paste.org/pastebin/view/31668
<dmay> develop7: menu draw
<SAPetrovich> <TomFarr>это лог messages
<SergeyIT> dmay, не menu kirdyk
<SAPetrovich> <TomFarr>скинь лог syslog
<develop7> http://goo.gl/Ob2RE — неа, релевантных багов не видно
<SergeyIT> develop7, а на форумах обсуждения?
<TomFarr> SAPetrovich: а это что я тебе скинул?
<TomFarr> Я его обновил уже
<develop7> ещё вопрос. это у одного меня тултипы появляются не после «навёл курсор и подождал пару секунд», а после «навёл курсор, подождал, подвинул курсор на пару пикселей»?
<shenmue> да
<shenmue> ты избран тултипами
<develop7> SergeyIT: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=835005 (google://ubuntu menu are not drawn)
<DropSQL> всем привет
<develop7> миленько
<SAPetrovich> <TomFarr>хоть убей не вижу там логов сислога, скинь копипаст в новый
<SergeyIT> develop7, http://www.lintest.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=144
<TOR_02_RUS> народ, всем привет. Какой прогой можно отфарматить диск под экст 3 ???
<TomFarr> SAPetrovich: http://paste.org/pastebin/view/31669
<Hardman> TOR_02_RUS: в линуксе???
<TOR_02_RUS> убунту 10,10
<DropSQL> подскажите плз как настроить mod_rewrite?
<DropSQL> .htaccess работает, а мод-реврайт нет :(
<develop7> внезапно mkfs.ext3
<develop7> ну или «Дисковая утилита» AKA palimpsest
<AntonS> Привет, никто не знает что за глюк, на звуковухе вход  на наушники не работает, звук в любом случае идет через колонки
<AntonS> ?
<Hardman> TOR_02_RUS: У меня она зовётся "дисковая утилита"
<TOR_02_RUS> в дисковой утилите либо 2 либо 4
<TOR_02_RUS> (((
<SAPetrovich> TomFarr>/etc/cron.daily/  глянь здесь скрипт от ehcp есть? с каким содержимым
<SergeyIT> AntonS, выход?
<Hardman> TOR_02_RUS: PartedMagick ???
<develop7> SergeyIT: спасибо, но не оно — бага глобальная. меню рисуется через два-три раза во всех приложениях (гнум, QT, indicatorы ayatana)
<develop7> точнее как — оно намного чаще рисуется, чем нет, но иногда начинает тупо не появляться
<TOR_02_RUS>  Hardman: дисковая утилита  v2,30
<SergeyIT> develop7, а ось какая?
<develop7> maverick
<Hardman> Угу...  PartedMagic попробуй...
<TOR_02_RUS> ок
<TOR_02_RUS> спс
<AntonS> SergeyIT, сори да выход
<develop7> SergeyIT: maverick, гном, не unity. проприетарные дрова.
<SergeyIT>  AntonS, а здесь нет похожего? http://www.google.ru/search?q=%D0%BD%D0%B0+%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%83%D1%88%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%85+%D0%BD%D0%B5%D1%82+%D0%B7%D0%B2%D1%83%D0%BA%D0%B0&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<SUFLEX> как при копировании/перемещении файлов через командую строку видеть процент выполнения?
<SergeyIT> develop7, как то не доверяю промежуточным версиям - сижу на ЛТС
<User437[web]> TOR_02_RUS: с помощью обычного Live CD ubuntu например
<SergeyIT> develop7, а если компиз отключить?
<SUFLEX> как в Наутилус
<AntonS> SergeyIT, звук то есть, только всегда в колонках:))
<SergeyIT>  AntonS, а это http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=100058.0
<SUFLEX> как при копировании/перемещении файлов в командной строке видеть процент выполнения?
<develop7> SergeyIT: не, я люблю свежий софт. а свежий php мне вообще для работы нужен. отключать компиз специально не пробовал. но скорее всего заработает, т.к. metacity и проще и старше.
<AntonS> SergeyIT	, причем на 11.04 дрова встали как надо а тут фигня :(
<SUFLEX> как  видеть процент выполнения при копировании/перемещении файлов в командной строке?
<SUFLEX> как  видеть процент выполнения при перемещении/копировании файлов в командной строке?
<rapidsp> никак
<SergeyIT> SUFLEX, может cp -v
<rapidsp> файлики будет показывать
<SUFLEX> неее.
<TomFarr> SAPetrovich: ну там скрипт какой то
<SergeyIT> SUFLEX, свою прогу напиши
<rapidsp> SUFLEX: гугли. есть какойто костыль, но это никому не интересно
<rapidsp> mc наконец
<develop7> SUFLEX, есть патч к cp, добавляющий ключ --progress
<SUFLEX> ммм. ну посмотрю. mc сойдет думаю
<SAPetrovich> TomFarr>содержимое скрипта выложи
<fghd> всем привет
<Pante59> ага
<fghd> господа, есть вопрос: как заставить recordmydesktop записывать звук с двух источников, например, с плеера и микрофона? сервер pulseaudio
<fghd> пока что получается записывать либо с микрофона, либо с плеера
<Pante59> man
<fghd> Pante59: ты думаешь я его не читал?
<Pante59> fghd: googl
<fghd> Pante59: что-нибудь умное ответить можешь?
<Pante59> man
<rapidsp> man google же
<calculon> интересует тест под линь на говнянные пиксели
<calculon> Кто что может сказать по этому вопросу?
<Hardman> calculon: Пиксели???
<Hardman> calculon: Что именно подразумевается тестировать???
<shenmue> на монике?
<calculon> на битые пиксели
<calculon> я говорю на непонятном языке?
<shenmue> делаем черную обоину на весь экран и смотрим
<shenmue> тест пройден если все черное
<calculon> Я уже виндузятскую запустил
<calculon> почему черную? Надо разные цвета пробовать.
<shenmue> любопытно это каким макаром прога на монике проверяет пиксели?
<fghd> рандомом результат выдает
<calculon> Надо глядеть чтобы пиксели не выделялись
<Hardman> calculon: Я так подозреваю что вопрос решается поиском в гугле картинок с названием "настроечная сетка"
<SergeyIT> calculon, http://www.gdargaud.net/Hack/DeadPixels.html#LCD
<calculon> я видел этот сайт
<calculon> лишь бы не перепутать с соплями на дисплее
<SergeyIT> calculon, apt-get install screentest
<calculon> спасибо
<calculon> но одного черного цвета не достаточно.
<SergeyIT> calculon, ну ленивый! Читать умеешь? ПКМ - меню
<calculon> я не про
<calculon> там кто-то советовал черный фон поставить
<calculon> я ему
<calculon> разобралм уже чего жать
<calculon> разобрался*
<calculon> на глянцевом экране сетка красиво смотрится :)
<shenmue> прикольная прога
<shenmue> просмотрел все 786432 пикселей. вроде все впорядке
<calculon> 1024000
<calculon> у меня больше
<calculon> 1280х800
<shenmue> ты сам посчитай
<shenmue> вдруг обманули
<calculon> я просто умножил - этого достаточно
<shenmue> ну вдруг у тебя 1279 на 799
<SergeyIT> calculon, теперь положи монитор горизонтально, налей тонкий слой воды для увеличения четкости изображения и сравнивай форму каждого пикселя... а лучше купи микроскоп ))
<Hardman> Что такое низкоуровневое форматирование в ручном режиме знаете???
<calculon> форматирование чего?
<calculon> физических носителей?
<Hardman> Это бородатый дядька в свитере склонившийся над вскрытым HDD, держащий в руках микро зубило и микро молоток...
<shenmue> это металической щеткой шкрябать поверхность hdd?
<shenmue> почти
<Hardman> =)))
<SergeyIT> ну это как каменным топором летописи писали
<Hardman> Навеяно поиском битых пикселей...
<alexzulu> объясните мне систему runlevels в убунте.
<calculon> ранлевелы режимы работы системы
<alexzulu> как заставить работать всё по человечески а не через задний проход.
<calculon> 0 выклюбчен
<calculon> 6 - перезагрузка
<alexzulu> calculon, это я знаю.
<alexzulu> но в убунте всё через зад.
<Hardman> alexzulu: У тебя тоже "init 3" не отрабатывает?
<calculon> и так далее. Знаешь, а чего спрашиваешь?
<alexzulu> calculon, как заставить его работать нормально?
<calculon> а какие с ним проблемы?
<Hardman> alexzulu: риторический вопрос...
<alexzulu> Hardman, само собой. левелы 2-5 одинаковые в убунте.
<SergeyIT> alexzulu, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevels
<calculon> 4 не используется, по-моему.
<alexzulu> SergeyIT, ага ещё ссылку на upstart дай.
<calculon> sysv-rc-conf вот прога для проброса демонов для ранлевелов
<alexzulu> calculon, учите мат часть. в убунту не используется init, используется upstart
<calculon> у меня дебиан
<Hardman> alexzulu: ок, тогда как мне перейти в неграфический режим, если со 2-го по 5-й они одинаковы???
<calculon> 5 с иксами
<alexzulu> Hardman, только single или 1 ранлевел.
<SergeyIT>  alexzulu, запросто )
<alexzulu> пере...ли всю систему.
<Hardman> alexzulu: угу, и рут еще отключён по умолчанию...   =(((
<SergeyIT>  alexzulu, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Upstart
<alexzulu> самый юзерфрендли дистр называется.
<alexzulu> что разрабы курят интересно.
<nAgoHaK> ку
<Hardman> alexzulu: а вот с этим сложно спорить...  С чем сравнить? с сусями??
<vladgobelen> он не юзерфрендли, он человечный, не путай эти понятия... А человеки несовершенны..
<alexzulu> vladgobelen, он не человесный. он недоделанный как и вся плановая экономика. нам пофик что всё не работает. главное выпустить очередной в апреле и октябре.
<alexzulu> Hardman, у меня аллергия на рпм.
<vladgobelen> alexzulu: Для бизнесса нужны релизы, иначе не на чем рекламу делать.
<Hardman> alexzulu: Ну а какой дистр. лучше юбунты???
<vladgobelen> Hardman: Да тот же калькулейт. Он хоть не ломается и не жрет столько.
<alexzulu> генту и деб.
<vladgobelen> alexzulu: генту еще поставить и заточить под себя нужно.. а дебиан вообще серверный
<SergeyIT> и чего обсуждать - выбор есть - вперед
<alexzulu> но в дебе новинками не очень попользуешься. а в генту красноглазить запаришься.
<SergeyIT> alexzulu, а тебе чего не хватает?
<calculon> по цифровому тиви тоже будут передават настроечные таблицы?
<Hardman> calculon: Чито???
<Hardman> vladgobelen: И как в калькулейте дела с обновлениями? с языком? со сторонними программами и их переводами? Встанет ли туду скайп?
<alexzulu> ну так как мне поставить загрузку чисто консольную, господа суперубунтоводы?
<SergeyIT> calculon, там скринсейверы будут
<vladgobelen> Hardman: обновления RR либо по дистрибутивам. Для стабильности есть своя система установки, которая не допустит падения системы впринципе, если интересно - пм, объясню. Линукс есть линукс, переводы интерфейса зависят больше от оболочки, русская локаль
<vladgobelen> точно есть и отличная.
<vladgobelen> Hardman:
<vladgobelen> et-im/skype
<vladgobelen>      Available versions:  2.1.0.81!m!s ~2.2.0.25!m!s {qt-static}
<Hardman> vladgobelen: я гуглю...
<doctoras> народ кто подскажет какойто нормальный емулятор оптических дисков
<Hardman> vladgobelen: спасибо за наводку
<alexzulu> задача такова. нетбук. в режиме когда дома работает как шлюз. в поездках как десктоп. надо сделать 2 варианта загрузки. как сделать?
<vladgobelen> Hardman: Благодаря системе установки, софта кстати больше чем даже в убунту или дебиане.
<vladgobelen> Hardman: например: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/504.png
<SergeyIT> alexzulu, я скрипт для этого написал, конфиги подменяю, но у меня переключалка прокси
<alexzulu> мне нужны 2 варианта загрузки с гуем и без. ну и соответственно разные сервися. в зависимости от варианта.
<alexzulu> *сервисы
<Hardman> alexzulu: может покопать в сторону меню граба???
<vladgobelen> Hardman: Мне в калькулейте нравятся две фичи: Основое - что у него есть сборочный вариант, где из минимального набора можно сделать себе что хочется и его система установки для фирм.
<alexzulu> копал.
<develop7> alexzulu: думаю, как минимум два разных /etc
<develop7> со всем вытекающими
<alexzulu> develop7, ну это уже верх инженерной мысли.
<vladgobelen> Hardman: Ставишь систему на один раздел, выкачиваешь обновление, ставишь на второй. При этом переносятся все настройки твоих юзеров. В итоге у тебя есть обновленная система и старая 100% рабочая. При следущем обновлении ставишь уже на первый разед и
<vladgobelen> опять у тебя есть новая и рабочая.
<alexzulu> со старым инитом реализовыалось всё легко. с апстартом полная...
<develop7> /etc/init проблема размножить?
<calculon> то что на нетбуке трещит винчестер это нормально?
<calculon> на новом
<vladgobelen> это плохо
<alexzulu> develop7, млин. не работает инит. что за него все ухватились.
<calculon> из фрагментации бывает, я знаю
<calculon> из-за*
<develop7> alexzulu: в /etc/init, на минуточку — конфиги для upstart. в /etc/init.d/ — SysV
<develop7> в частности, /etc/init/rc таки пускает скрипты из /etc/init.d
<develop7> rc.conf
<calculon> это просто я думаю покупать нетбук.
<alexzulu> develop7, вообще в инит лежат все скрипты запуска сервисов.
<calculon> Щас у меня 4-летний ноут, вроде поломок не было.
<staff_nowa> всем привет может кто знает почему эта строка может не работать RPAFheader X-Forwarded-For :?
<alexzulu> всё упирается в скрипт upstart-job руки поломать тем кто его придумал.
<staff_nowa> <alexzulu> это вы мне :?
<alexzulu> staff_nowa, нет.
<develop7> alexzulu: так может проще спросить в https://answers.launchpad.net/upstart? ну так, чисто смеху ради
<alexzulu> develop7, я уже думаю решить всё глобально. переправлю все скрипты что не нравятся. пусть будет стыдно разрабам.
<staff_nowa> есть ли ирц nginx :? что-то я не могу найти :?
<develop7> alexzulu: разрабам стыдно не будет, т.к. они тупо не узнают
<alexzulu> вот один из примеров тупой погони за новинками.
<alexzulu> это по тупости обогнало даже перенос кнопок на левую сторону.
<vladgobelen> кнопки слева удобнее
<vladgobelen> чисто физиологически удобнее, если ты правша
<alexzulu> ага. так же как и заниматься онанизмом левше правой рукой.
<develop7> alexzulu: зато с upstart ось запускается быстрее. затем его и писали, собссно.
<vladgobelen> alexzulu: Забавные у тебя аналогии.. Видимо часто практикуешь.
<vladgobelen>  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/506.png
<alexzulu> vladgobelen, ну до частностей опускаться не будем.
<vladgobelen> все элементы управления в одном месте и долго тянуться не нужно вразные места
<develop7> alexzulu: при чём тут онанизм? не нравится — переставь кнопки взад и всё.
<vladgobelen> если ты попробуешь поводить мышкой, заметишь, что влево она идет у тебя проще намного, а вправо уже с трудом
<alexzulu> сколько она выигрывает в загрузке? секунду, две?
<develop7> хм… назад, конечно же
<alexzulu> у меня мышь всегда в правой половине экрана.
<alexzulu> вообще даже в веб меню по эргономичности должно быть справа. но оно то всегда слева.:)
<vladgobelen> alexzulu: Значит ты исключение. Основные элементы располагаются обычно слева, и взгляд постоянно в левую часть прикован. Как и мышь. Смотри скрин выше
<develop7> alexzulu: вообще-то сервисы, которые друг от друга не зависят, upstart (и systemd) запускает параллельно, что быстрее априори, особенно на многоядерниках. sysv, как ви понимаете, на зависимости кладёт болт
<Pante59> каким системным шрифтом вы пользуетесь ?
<alexzulu> может по параметрам и лучше. согласен. но по удобству ужас.
<vladgobelen> Pante59: ты бы команду сразу давал как узнать)
<vladgobelen> alexzulu: Именно по удобству. Это физиология..
<alexzulu> я про апстарт.
<vladgobelen> alexzulu: Наприме попробуй ударить кулаком кого-то
<vladgobelen> alexzulu: Удар будет идти справа налево, ибо наиболее эргономично ;)
<alexzulu> меня просто убивает зачем было ломать старую систему ранлевелов.
<chapt> слева направо может быть ибло оглобля
<chapt> *ибо
<vladgobelen> alexzulu: нуу.. убунту вообще забивают на стандарты и делают свое
<Pante59> vladgobelen: я спрашивал основной шрифт системы чтоб меньше нагрузка была на глаза
<alexzulu> vladgobelen, виндовс №2 типа?
<vladgobelen> alexzulu: Что-то вроде..
<develop7> никто их не ломал. то, что полагалось на ранлевелы, работает по-прежнему. а то, что там нельзя сделать пачку независимых профайлов, а-ля виндавс, не делает его хуже. потому что профайлы нужны 0,5% аудитории, а скорость — 80%
<vladgobelen> Pante59: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/507.png
<alexzulu> develop7, профайлы ала вин это другое. загрузка там одна для всех.
<alexzulu> а различия в скорости загрузки в несколько милисекунд я на своём компе не вижу.
<develop7> alexzulu: знаю-знаю :) просто профайлы железок в виндах ближайший аналог
<develop7> несколько милисекунд никто не видит
<vladgobelen> а если несколько раз по несколько милисекунд?
<AntonS> vladgobelen, это будет 4 миллисекунд, их тоже не видят:)
<develop7> а вот когда я обновился на бубунту с апстартом, она стала грузиться на секунд 20 быстрее
<alexzulu> мне надо без гемора сделать сервер с компа и десктоп. вот и вся проблема. а поиск на её решение уже занимает 3 дня.
<vladgobelen> AntonS: 4 милисекунды на одном. 10 на другом, еще 5 на третьем, и в итоге будетзаметно
<vladgobelen> хотя пока наоборот все идет в сторону невероятной тормознутости.. Но это скорее изза предустановок "для всех"
<develop7> alexzulu: напиши разрабам — будешь, по крайней мере, знать наверняка.
<[koshka]> ку
<alexzulu> хы... перепилил.:)
<alexzulu> пришлось поправить gdm.conf
<alexzulu> разрешил ему пускаться только на 5 уровне.
<shenmue> alexzulu а что ты натворил?
<alexzulu> в апстарте gdm запускался на всех уровнях кроме 016 я переправил на 012346
<Temporiel> подскажите, груб2 может запустить винду установленную на fake raid?
<alexzulu> теперь графика запускается только на пятом уровне.
<alexzulu> ну и в грубе указал уровень с которого запускаемся.
<shenmue> alexzulu а для чего?
<alexzulu> у меня нетбук работает в 2-х режимах. когда я дома он шлюз. поэтому графика мне не нужна и многие сервисы. когда я на выезде он мне нужен как десктоп. поэтому мне не нужны серверные сервисы.
<total__> всем привет
<PSPPSPPSSS> народ кто знает как на убунту поставить кс.а то все перепробовала =(
<alexzulu> вот будет 2 варианта загрузки не парясь.
<alexzulu> PSPPSPPSSS, wine  в помощь. и winetriks
<PSPPSPPSSS> alexzulu: пробовола через wine  на устоновочник нажимала ошибку выдает
<total__> нужна помощь по настройке dns bind, есть сервер (192.168.0.1) на нем нужно настроить так чтобы с клиентов можно было заходить по доменным именам, а не по айпи, вот что у меня: http://paste.pro/1450508 , но с клиента не заходит
<alexzulu> PSPPSPPSSS, какую ошибку выдаёт?
<PSPPSPPSSS>  alexzulu:  The file '/media/CS/cstrike_Russian.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<alexzulu> PSPPSPPSSS, скопируйте на винт папку установки. на файле установки правй и в его свойствах сделайте его исполняемым. и всё запустится.
<alexzulu> *правой
<total__> а мне может кто нибудь помочь
<PSPPSPPSSS> alexzulu: с диска скопировать папку с игрой. и разрежить исполняемый... а если диск лецанзионый?
<shenmue> total__ адвокат
<alexzulu> ну с лицензией не знаю как.
<total__> мне уже не смешно, т.к я все уже перерыл и спробовал
<PSPPSPPSSS> беда ну всеровно спасибо.
<total__> shenmue, а адвокат моему серверу скоро понадобиться
<UNIm95> привет следит кто за чатом.7\
<UNIm95> *?
<UNIm95> shenmue:  тут?
<vladgobelen> Операторы
<shenmue> да
<UNIm95> shenmue:  будь добр глянь как называется базовый калькулятор в убунте
<shenmue> UNIm95 команда запуска?
<UNIm95> shenmue:  нет. именно название
<shenmue> gcalctool
<shenmue> Калькулятор оО
<UNIm95> shenmue:  спасибо. ща под винду искать буду
<UNIm95> shenmue:  встроенный хреновый
<shenmue> эм... ничего не понял но рад что помог
 * shenmue окинул хмурым взором чат
<shenmue> вроде все спокойно
<UNIm95> shenmue:  сижу в винде а здесь калькулятор плохой
<alexzulu> и чем он плохой? не пробовал режимы переключать?
<UNIm95> shenmue:  сорри не напрягу если попрошу компильнуть под винду?
<shenmue> ммм...
<shenmue> видать на винде совсем плохо с калькуляторами
<UNIm95> shenmue:  ты прав
<Hardman> UNIm95: CoLinux
<UNIm95> Hardman:  не катит
<UNIm95> shenmue:  так скомпилишь
<UNIm95> ?
<shenmue> нет конечно
<shenmue> не умею потому что ><
<UNIm95> shenmue:  жаль.
<UNIm95> пошёл искать гентушников
<shenmue> зачем тебе гномовский калькулятор? на винде инженерных и так полно
<Hardman> UNIm95: Чего в виндовом калькуляторе не хватило-то???
<aleksei> крч не знаю я как этот cups победить ...
<UNIm95> Hardman:  в нем нет возможности после получения результата передним дописать кусок
<aleksei> все принтеры работают нормально на форточной шаре кроме одного ))
<UNIm95> Hardman:  то есть
<UNIm95> Hardman:  1/результат
<UNIm95> Hardman:  вот этого и не хватает. постаянно контролц контролв
<UNIm95> *постоянно
<UNIm95> Hardman:  понял меня или нет?
<Hardman> UNIm95: угу...
<nubuntolog> Здравствуйте! Может кто-нибудь помочь с восстановлением системы?
<Hardman> UNIm95: Я так понял в гномовском калькуляторе сам принцип иной, он парсит текстовое поле, а потом считает...
<UNIm95> да
<Hardman> nubuntolog: а что случилось с системой???
<nubuntolog> есть сохраненный в виде файла архив "корня" на фтп, диск liveCD и новый пустой винт.
<nubuntolog> и сложность в установке груба на пустой диск
<nubuntolog> сделал один примари бут раздел на 250 мб и пытаюсь выполнить grub-install /dev/sda - посылает подальше...
<nubuntolog> error: cannot find a device for /tmp/boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<XSDenied> nubuntolog, chroot использовал?
<Hardman> nubuntolog: врать не хочу, но есть подозрение что /dev/sda1 или 2
<XSDenied> Hardman, неа, /dev/sda должно быть
<nubuntolog> а просто на пустой диск без монтирования чего-либо из ливсиди никак груб не поставить?
<XSDenied> nubuntolog, глянь здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_grub
<nubuntolog> я пробовал до этого создать и второй раздел, развернул на него из архива свой корень, примонтировал dev, proc,sys, сделал chroot, а груб после этого все равно не ставился, правда ошибка другая была.
<nubuntolog>  XSDenied: да, вот по этой методе и пробовал...
<SergeyIT> nubuntolog, если правильно понял, поставь систему, а потом с лайвСД все замени из архива.
<nubuntolog> mount /dev/sda /tmp
<nubuntolog> mount: вы должны указать тип файловой системы
<sharikoff> mount -t файловая система
<nubuntolog> как указать, плз?
<XSDenied> nubuntolog, ну там ext3 или ext4
<nubuntolog> упс. я лопух. раздел создал, а файловую систему не сделал. прошу извинить за отнятое время.
<vladgobelen> оО
<Pante59> nubuntolog нику соответствуеш чтоли?
<xoveax> При запуске любого гуевого приложения от рута, тема становится стандартной, как это исправить?
<dmay> настроить тему от рута
<dmay> хотя ещё с 10.04 темы ставятся сразу везде, если их по человвечески через манагер тем ставить емнип
<shenmue> все таки наоборот удобней
<shenmue> видишь что всё убого значит от рута запущенна
<dmay> но не по феншую
<shenmue> в иероглифах есть понятие алфавитного порядка?
<shenmue> любопытно как меню распаложенно
<Pante59> красноглазите?
<skai> @voice Pante59
<Pante59> спс
<aleksei> уряяяя
<aleksei> победа над lbp2900
<aleksei> ))
<aleksei> наконец-то запечатал
<shenmue> сайт есть хороший про принтакам на линухах
<aleksei> ну у меня чуть другая ситуация была
<shenmue> опенпринтинг. как то так
<aleksei> принтер не на прямую подключен, а по шаре
<aleksei> ну и не печатал зараза
<aleksei> а после того как я ему подсунул PPD файл
<aleksei> в списке доступных устройств дрова не появились
<aleksei> собака была зарыта в sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<aleksei> после этого всёпоявилось и заработало
<aleksei> shenmue: а на этом ресурсе в основном про локальные принтеры идёт речь, про сетевые мало ...
<xoveax> squid странную ошибку выдал: 2011/04/13 17:09:06| ACL name 'all' not defined!
<xoveax> FATAL: Bungled squid.conf line 177: icp_access allow all
<ambal> test
<ubuntuhelp> ambal, Есть контакт.
<ambal> привет всем)
<Lynk> Народ кто мне может подсказать аналог FoxTab для FF только более "легкий"?
<Makedonets> Всем привет
<Makedonets> Как mv переместить содержимое одного каталога в другой?
<Makedonets> чет запарился уже
<ambal> есть кто уже пробовал 11.04 ?
<Makedonets> у мя седня день рожденя!
<Makedonets> 11.04 мне подарком будет =)
<Pante59> ambal: опять етот вопрос Я что интересует?
<ambal> Makedonets: mv fileName /dir/filName
<Makedonets> Pante59, поможешь?
<Pante59> Makedonets: поздравляю
<Makedonets> спасибо!
<Pante59> с чем?
<ambal> Makedonets: поздравляю)
<Makedonets> ambal, надо много файлов и папок переместить
<Makedonets> ambal, спасибо =)
<ambal> +Pante59: у меня такая фигня: если окно на весь экран развёрнуто - оно становицо белым всё... и ничего не видно, что в нём
<Pante59> все окна?
<ambal> Makedonets: ну вот так и делай каждый файл и папку)) я не знаю, как ещё..))
<ambal> +Pante59: ага
<artus> *
<Pante59> ambal: видюха случайно не ATi?
<Lynk> народ? тока не говорите что огнелисом никто не пользуется
<Makedonets> вообщем такая ситуация: нужно переместить содержимое папки /usr/local/include/bullet/ в папку пониже /usr/local/include/
<ambal> +Pante59: не, встроеная nvidia 6100
<ambal> +Pante59: дрова вроде встали
<ambal> +Pante59: правда нет липких окон, но, как я понял их вроде и не должен быть, если unity
<artus> Makedonets, sudo cp -r /usr/local/include/bullet/* /usr/local/include/bullet/
<Makedonets> artus, благодарю!
<artus> * /usr/local/include/
<Makedonets> угу, понял =)
<Pante59> ambal: у меня такое бывает иногда но так чтоб постоянно окно белым становилось,не,обычно при настройках внешнего вида затупливает
<Pante59> ambal: липкие окна есть просто включи в компиз
<Pante59> ambal: с компиз не играл?
<ambal> +Pante59: a, ща включу, не, не играл
<calculon> Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1d:72:18:10:1e   inet6 addr: fe80::21d:72ff:fe18:101e/64 Scope:Link
<calculon> inet6 addr это что такое?
<artus> calculon, ipv6
<calculon> HWaddr это мак адресс, я знаю.
<aleksei> ))
<aleksei> это ай пи зашифрованный
<aleksei> протокол айпи в6
<ambal> This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Furthermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.  - при установке ошибка, не пойму, чт хочет...
<Pante59> ambal: обычно глюки как я заметил у всех при проприетарных дровах начинаютса у меня все пучком с етим а вот глобальное меню еще глюкавит собака
<calculon> scope link что значит?
<calculon> цель ссылка?=)
<total__> добрый вечер всем
<Pante59> злой
<ambal> +Pante59: ясн)
<total__> нужна помощь по настройке dns bind, есть сервер (192.168.0.1) на нем нужно настроить так чтобы с клиентов можно было заходить по доменным именам, а не по айпи, вот что у меня: http://paste.pro/1450508 , но с клиента не заходит
<aleksei> calculon: скорее всего линк значит - соединение в данном контексте
<total__> помогите плиз
<calculon> Я правильно понял, сетевые пакеты содержат зашифрованные пароль и логин для аутентификации в точке Б?
<artus> total__, http://xgu.ru/wiki/%D0%9D%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D0%BA%D0%B0_DNS-%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_BIND
<calculon> если я работаю по shh.
<total__> artus, спс но здеся я был и ни че не понял
<numberto> Всем здравствуйте, у меня такая проблема (если ее так можно назвать) - у меня на вебсайте есть директория images и на нее нет никаких огриничение (ну тоесть катинки выводятся на прямую). Я где то читал что это типо плохо что нужно ставить index.html     Вопрос зач
<artus> total__, ну дык ищи мануал который ты поймеш)
<artus> total__, на опеннете посмотри )
<total__> спс
<artus> numberto, вопрос, причем тут бубунта?
<dmay> artus: очевидно же - сервер на бубунте небось )
<numberto> artus:  я знаю, просто не укого спросить. Хоь подскажите где почитать (dmay: да на убуту)
<numberto> *убунту
 * dmay шамана 8]
<artus> dmay, пусть в городскую елекросеть звонит) эликтричесво то для него он у них берет)
<dmay> artus: кстати, здравая мысль!
<dmay> numberto: почитать любую книжку из ближайшего книжного тпа "апач для чайников за 24 часа"
<numberto>  кто знает то подскажите ресурс.  Просто никогда раньше не интересовался а теперь зараза интерес изнутри съедает
<artus> numberto, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.1/
<numberto> dmay: так мне ради такой веши всю книгу читать?
<artus> numberto, и не одну к томуже )
<dmay> numberto: нееее, читать ради всего сразу
<dmay> ибо надо
<numberto> так мне все и не надо, просто удовлетворить любопытство
<artus> любопытство удавлетворять в гугл )
<numberto> так я это и просил, просто не знаю какой запрос давать
<copyerfiled> товарищи, настраиваю иптаблес емае, если несложно посмотрите ктонить выдает сайт? http://xees.ru
<copyerfiled> :(
<shenmue> copyerfiled а что там должно быть?
<copyerfiled> а все спасибо, да уже проверили, там недолжен был сайт грузится
<shenmue> вот он грузится как раз
<copyerfiled> ну из сети изнутри не проверить, если я от внешки блочу 80 порт, то изнутри по домену всеравно заходит и никак не посмотреть мне было, ну да я уже включил его вот и работаит
<copyerfiled> спасибо
<aleksei> copyerfiled: да выдаёт сайт
<copyerfiled> спасибо
<aleksei> уууу, контер страйк )))
<aleksei> давно забытое прошлое ...
<shenmue> анрил наше все
<[v-8]_jupiter> все определился с телефоном на андроиде)
<vladgobelen> shenmue: фффууу.. вы все еще в прошлом веке? А мы уже играем в тремулус
<[v-8]_jupiter> Такой головняк скинул))
<shenmue> vladgobelen шедевры вечны
<copyerfiled> 10 лет уже в кс
<copyerfiled> я кроме кс нивочто не играю, да и в кс уже некогда
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Это ты про тетрис?)
<shenmue> vladgobelen цыц
<shenmue> а то читов напостю тебе в пм на обливион
<vladgobelen> shenmue: не понимаю я, как они вообще так пишут игры.. специально чтоли
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Сейчас знакомый в панике - переставил венду, начал ставить цивилизацию - не пашет
<vladgobelen> shenmue: кинул сцылку на калькулейт, пусть ставит
<Aliso4kaaa> люди. почему запускаю игру через стим. а она просто вылетает и не заходит???
<renigat> привет
<renigat> помогите решить проблему с гашением экрана
<renigat> экран гаснет всегда (я так понимаю включается скринсейвер) когда надо и не надо, например когда смотрю видео онлайн
<renigat> 	Aliso4kaaa
<renigat> а что за игру ты запускаешь?
<shenmue> vladgobelen если пиратка то я сразу чела отправляю в лес.
<Aliso4kaaa> renigat: кс. 1.6
<renigat> попробуй вообще без стима КС отлично работает через Цшту
<renigat> *Wine
<Aliso4kaaa> хорошо. а как тогда этот стим удолить?
<vladgobelen> Aliso4kaaa: Воспользуйся плэйонлинукс
<shenmue> renigat настраивал это в заставке?
<shenmue> хранитель экарна*
<renigat> shenmue
<renigat> да
<Aliso4kaaa>  vladgobelen: что это?
<shenmue> ща
<renigat> shenmue
<renigat> я уже по всякому пытался удалил пакет гном скринсейвер, поставил его старую версию все равно
<vladgobelen> Aliso4kaaa: http://www.playonlinux.com/ru
<renigat> play on linux это оболчка для вин
<renigat> можно и без нее
<shenmue> renigat в пм глянь. пропиши в ксорг в эту опцию
<renigat> у меня кс на вине бегает отлично
<renigat> Ок, спс щас попробую, галвное это проблемы в 9.10 не было
<Aliso4kaaa> я ее устонавливала. через него кс не устонавливаеться вобше и там только соркс =).
<renigat> скачай обычный кс 1.6 и установи его как на винде
<renigat> для гарантии установви дерект икс
<Aliso4kaaa> У меня вот вопрос в чес. как удолить стим этот несчастный!.( деретикс установила )
<shenmue> http://www.vesti.ru/videos?vid=329952&cid=1 ахаха
<renigat> какая хорошая бабушка :)
<Aliso4kaaa> народ как удолить стим. и кс вместе с ней =(
<renigat> примерно так же как устанавливала
<renigat> ты какой стим ставила?
<Aliso4kaaa> абычный стим. с диска
<Aliso4kaaa> закачала его диск в (с)  а где он черт возьми неизвестно
<renigat> галянь в пм
<Dimka> почему инет отключается при простое?
<renigat> как ето?
<Dimka> когда не идут пакеты через модем
<renigat> :)
<renigat> да нет как отключается
<renigat> совсем опускается сеть? или она поднята но покеты не идут?
<Nor8> Если ничего не включал, то не должен, а так вспоминай, где ковырял
<Dimka> дисконнект
<Dimka> не не ковырял
<renigat> с энерго потреблениме что нить менял?
<Dimka> юсб  модем
<Dimka> нет
<renigat> а вон оно как :)
<renigat> а вопсле чего началось?
<Dimka> с того момента как поставил убунту
<renigat> :)
<Dimka> и настроил подключение
<Dimka> самое главное когда сеть используется дисконекта нет часами
<Dimka> что такое эхо-пакеты PPP?
<renigat> не сраслось
<renigat> не стартуют иксы
<renigat> моежет у когото еще будудт идееи как отключить гашение экрана (скринсейвер?) которе срабатывает когда надо и не надо особенно при просмотре онлайн видео через песца
<shenmue> тогда не знаю... добваь тогда целиком весь раздел
<shenmue> хотя не стоит
<Obama> ребят привет, почему топ пишет TERM environment variable not set.
<shenmue> там на моник определнный значение дается
<Obama> top
<Nor8> Obama: А что говорят программисты Белого дома?))))
<Obama> Nor8: я серьезно спросил
<xoveax> Блин, что за ерунда, установил minefield(FF4.2) перестал localhost загружатся...
<rapidsp> freenetwork: ну наверное переменную надо эту задать
<Pante59> слушайте люди перевел апплет для гнома как мне ето дело на launchpad отправить?
<renigat> shenmue
<renigat> щас попробую еще в настройках драйвера покапаться
<freenetwork> пофиксил
<shenmue> renigat это в ксорге
<shenmue> скопипасть вообще весь этот раздел
<renigat> ну там то у меня вообще ничего дельного нет
<renigat> кинь еще раз ссылку
<shenmue> мышку с клавой только убери
<renigat> я копипастил все что ты прислыла полностю секцю
<shenmue> а всю секцию....
<shenmue> тогда не знаю
<renigat> в каталисте тоже глухо
<renigat> а у тебя какой дистр стоит?
<shenmue> мята 10
<shenmue> это на убунту 10.10 сделанная
<renigat> посути ж бубунту 10.10 и юлька родственики очинь близкие
<renigat> у тебя такой проблемы нет?
<shenmue> нет
<shenmue> у меня же есть этот раздел и опции сам вписал после гугления
<renigat> а у тебя что за видео
<shenmue> нвидиа
<renigat> кинь мне свох ксорг
<renigat> renigat111@gmail.com
<shenmue> http://pastebin.com/spS1nRjp
<SergeyIT> renigat, снеси скринсейвер
<renigat> эту секцию обязательно в начале писать надо?
<renigat> кстати а что у тебя делает про клаву и мишу строки?
<shenmue> они там сами
<renigat> а клава и миша усб?
<shenmue> нет
<renigat> яно тогда мне из полюбому надо удалить
<shenmue> SergeyIT  а все равно через 5 минут моник гаснет
<renigat> SergeyIT даже не через пять
<renigat> меньше 5 минту
<SergeyIT> shenmue, значит это не скринсейвер
<renigat> полностью удалял пакет gnome screensaver
<shenmue> у меня через 5. когда гуглил у всех именно пять минут независимо от настроек в хранителе
<renigat> GNOME screen saver and locker
<renigat> ну хз может и пять но кажется что это жутко мало
<renigat> щас попробую гонм скринсейвер заменить на иксскринсейвер
<SergeyIT> renigat, скринсейвер не нужен
<renigat> без него таже песня
<SergeyIT> renigat, видимо в поверменеджере проблема
<renigat> всеб ничего если бы во флешплеере можно было указать блокировку скринсейвера
<renigat> там все отключено
<SergeyIT> renigat, было такое на альфе 10.04, но потом исправили
<renigat> у меня 10.10 десктопная обновленная по самые не хачу
<renigat> амд64
<renigat> хех поставил иксскринсейвер настроил его как надо щас попробую
<shenmue> 5 минут молчания
<SergeyIT> а нам то зачем?
<fram_> )
<shenmue> да мысли вслух. вспоминал как сам ковырял эту проблема
<shenmue> му*
<shenmue> кстати три решения. какой ключ в gconf. какойто скрипт на автозапуск из 3 строчек. и последний в ксорг опции прописать. я только про ксорг запомнил
<SergeyIT> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=115788.0
<shenmue> xset -dpms && xset s off & тут еще один парметр был
<shenmue> как раз скрипт на автозапуск ибо штука эта до ребута действовала. там что то в ноль ставилась
<SergeyIT> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=103497.0
<SergeyIT> renigat чего то долго молчит
<shenmue> любуется
<urashima> никто невкурсе, есть ли способ изменить фон дока в унити? а то выставил его постоянный показ, ибо по-мне так намного удобней. да вот видить кусок обоины не особо красиво
<shenmue> urashima как вариант саму обоину изменить
<urashima> shenmue: хм, довольно хорошая идея край обоины выкрасить в цвет общей темы
<urashima> спасибо, сам не догадался
<shenmue> ты глняь может там есть настройка то
<renigat> shenmue
<renigat> SergeyIT
<renigat> все решилось
<renigat> установка xscreensaver попомгла
<SergeyIT> и хорошо )
<shenmue> теперь не отключается?
<renigat> нет
<renigat> надо написать гайдик
<shenmue> 4 способ появился
<renigat> включился скрин сейвер сторго по расписанию через 15 минут
<renigat> как я и поставил
<Dimka> в чем дело, процесс mount.ntfs cъедает всю память, а затем подкачку?
<artus> ну дык )
<artus> Dimka, нтфс он такой) нафиг не нужный вобщем )
<renigat> один минус отключить скринсейвер полнгостю не получится зато выставить время типа 24 часа получится
<Dimka> но после перезапуска работает нормально
<renigat> да не у меня не съедает
<renigat> два раздела нтфс постоянно примонтированы и все работает
<Dimka> у меня съедает, и система виснет
<renigat> попробуй переставить его
<renigat> удали в синаптике и поствь по новой
<shenmue> ntfs-3g
<shenmue> вроде такой
<artus> O_o
<artus> renigat, кого?
<Philipp2007> У меня тоже бывает процессор грузит. Правда это какая то программа нтфс сильно юзает. Я её killall для профилактики и нормально
<Dimka> может из за дефрагментации
<shenmue> а вообще лучше нтфс вообще из фстаб убрать
<renigat> ntfs-3g и ntfsprogs
<artus> извращенцы)
<shenmue> система стартовать быстрее будет
<artus> лутше нтфс убрать ) и не страдать фигней )
<Dimka> убунта дефрагментирует за винду?
<shenmue> нет конечно оО
<renigat> ну не знаю у меня стартует 30 секунд
<artus> и да, ext3 очень прекрасно под офтопиком работает)
<Philipp2007> Dimka: Скорее только фрагментирует\
<renigat> гы :)
<Philipp2007> А если еще и винда стоит?
<shenmue> renigat 30 секунд что то долго
<Dimka> да, на sda1
<renigat> ну это вместе с грубом
<Dimka> у меня тоже
<Dimka> 30 -40 сек
<Pante59> skype обновилса)))
<shenmue> Pante59 а он работает?
<Pante59> вполне
<shenmue> тогда  )))))))))))))
<Pante59> 2.2.0.25 версия стала
<shenmue> у меня секунд 15 от включения до рабочего стола
<[v-8]_jupiter> tail /dev/zero
<[v-8]_jupiter> НЕ в ту консоль . Извините
<renigat> ох быстренько она у тебя :)
<renigat> у меня тока пост грузится 20 секунд примернно
<renigat> потом еще груб ждет выбора и только потом сама система
<renigat> которая успивает тока три раза курсором мигнуть и стартуют иксы
<shenmue> в грабе ноль время ставим
<renigat> не у меня еще винда
<shenmue> нужна будет винда то зажимаем шифт при включении
<renigat> кстати пока не ставил пропритарный драйвер грузилась быстрее
<renigat> тоже вариант :) не знал попробую
<shenmue> есно
<shenmue> метасити быстрее и легче компиза
<shenmue> + еще драйвер грузится
<renigat> ну без компиза как то не интересно :)
<renigat> а без драйвера тем более
<renigat> смысл тогда мощьной видухи :)
<shenmue> явно в играх
<renigat> Dimka решил проблему
<renigat> ну да а гдеж еще
<renigat> игры и компиз
<renigat> хотя из игр тока farming simulator
<renigat> я съехал на убунту после того как обнаружил что надоело играть :)
<renigat> а так тока на работе юзал линукс
<shenmue> не пости так часто
<renigat> кстати а вообще возможно отключть фигню которая заставляеть помечаать как приложения ехе файлы?
<shenmue> забанють за флуд
<AndreX> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<urashima> !ask urashima
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ask urashima'
<urashima> лол
<urashima> извините, не сдержался
<renigat> не сдержался от чего?
<urashima> тоже ввести команду каку-то
<renigat> :)
<urashima> где бы список глянуть?
<renigat> в хелпе
<urashima> точно
<AndreX> urashima: наугад символы вводи постепенно узнаеш все команды
<AndreX> ))
<shenmue> гг
<Philipp2007> Народ я так и не понял. А что ubuntu с переходом на unuty будет отходить от GTK в сторону QT?
<shenmue> анегдот сразу вспомнился про пароль мао дзэдун
<Philipp2007> shenmue: Ну ка расскажи хоть мы поржем))
<shenmue> боянами закидают
 * skai расчихлил бояномет
<shenmue> пароль мао цзедун в гугле сразу же выдает нужное
<Philipp2007> Ну я не слышал. Думаю народ простит. ))
<Philipp2007> Ладно пошел у гугли вопрошать
<Karloss> кто-нибудь из присутствующих на ROSS 2011 побывал?
<Amkodor> привет народ.чем отличается Samba от опубликованных папок ?
<Amkodor> привет народ.чем отличается Samba от опубликованных папок ?
<artus> Amkodor, в гугл
<Pante59> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-11.04-beta-2  7 часов осталось ЫЫЫ)))
<Philipp2007> Pante59: Уже что ли не терпится?
<Pante59> уже давно не терпитса,стоит уже ЫЫЫ)))
<SA4ok> Народ! Teeworlds 6.0 вышел. как в убунте обновить? в репозиториях еще старая версия. и еще: как увидеть версию установленного?
<SA4ok> погуглил немного, токового ничего нет
<SA4ok> л
<markmx> текс =) привет, вопросек несколько не по теме =) есть сервак в локалке, локалка выходит в инет через роутер, на роутере айпи ля сервака зарезервен и всегда выдеатся одинаковый, айпи у роутера внешний статика, хотелось бы сделать так, чтобы при тыкании на аÐ
<artus> !255 | markmx
<ubuntuhelp> markmx: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<markmx> эм...патебином мона?
<artus> мона)
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/sGVXb4yF
<Nor8> Кстати, о слишком длинном тексте! Есть возможность победить как-нибудь отказ загружать торрент с формулировкой "слишком длинное имя торрента"?
<artus> markmx, дык ты как форвардинг то на роутере настраивал?
<markmx> Service Port 22 - 192.168.1.110 - ALL
<markmx> кароче 22 порт форвардить на 110 комп
<artus> ну 22й ты что то типа вирт сервером пробрасываеш?
<markmx> lf
<markmx> да
<artus> ну вообще, гипотетически да и на практике оно должно пробрасывать
<markmx> причем в сети есть 100 комп на него точно так же пробрасываю 3389 и все пашет, то бишь заполняю табличку в админке роутера верно... тока вот почему то тут не срабатывает
<artus> что за роутер?
<markmx> я грешу что на серваке фаерволл локает... раньше сервак был сам в сети возможно там тока по одному интерфейсу тока разрешено логиниться...
<markmx> TP-LINK TL-R460
<artus> ну смотри на правера фаервола
<markmx> вот... как их посмареть?
<markmx> палюсь
<markmx> =)
<Pante59> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30237
<markmx> в правилах тож ничо подозрительного не вижу
<markmx> отлитил апитаблес
<TOR_02_RUS> всем прив
 * TOR_02_RUS ищет живых на канале )))
<maxon_> всем привет, подскажите где можно купить бумажку о лицензии убунту?
<markmx> здаров...
<markmx> в общем есть предположение сто сервер слушает на примем второй интрефейс... но блин не колупались же там ни в чем...
<Pante59> maxon_: здурел???
<TOR_02_RUS> вопрос по разбитию диска ???
<asper> Всем добрый день кто нибудь подскажет как установить русскую локализацию на мессенджер  Kopete
<maxon_> знаю что она бесплатна, но я поставил на работе на всех компах
<maxon_> ubuntu
<TOR_02_RUS> при установки разбил на 3 логических. 1) 20 гб   2)135 гб   3) 135 гб
<maxon_> если прийдут с проверкой что мне им предъявить?
<Pante59> maxon_: на сайте canonical наверняка про лицензию чтото есть
<TOR_02_RUS> не могу найти 2 - й и 3 - й
<artus> maxon_, на форуме посмотри, там была тема касательно этого
<TOR_02_RUS> *50 шб
<markmx> тор, чем разбивал?
<markmx> жипартед?
<TOR_02_RUS> при установке стандартником
<rapidsp> asper, попробуй поставить language-pack-kde-ru
<maxon_> я нашел чтото такое http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/759/canonical.gif но это за 2009 год
<asper> я не оч понял
<asper> а до этого что прописать
<markmx> юзай GPArted
<asper> что прописать то надо
<markmx> аспер что ты там прописывать собрался?
<markmx> так... походу не форвардиться чота нифига... счас поставил форвардить 23 порт телнета... толку ноль тупа долиться в роутер а дальше роутер пересылает на 110 комп... и все... никакого толку
<Pante59> maxon_: вот кажетса твой случай http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/Dura_Lex/52440/
<Abbattar> привет всем, выхватил тут интересную ссылку: флэшка - ключ зажигания: http://ithappens.ru/story/4987
<Pante59> Abbattar: идиотизм )))
<Dimka> кто знает как убирать задержку курсора в играх в Wine
<Dimka> &
<Dimka> ?
<Dimka> ?
<artus> @voice Dimka
<artus> !enter | Dimka
<ubuntuhelp> Dimka: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<dmay> Dimka: sudo apt-get remove wine канешнаже
<dmay> задержек курсора не будет по любому
<artus> @devoice dmay
<skai> artus: ты знаааал:)
<gaga_rin> dmay: q
<artus> skai, ))
<Dimka> что значит @voice?
<skai> !v > Dimka
<ubuntuhelp> Dimka, please see my private message
<markmx> текс ну кто мне поможет с найтрокой офисного сервака на федре?=)
<Pante59> ты
<markmx> всех достал?
<markmx> это ты не смог допечатать? =)
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Dimka> подскажите хороший учебник по скриптам
<Sergey_IT> Dimka, для начала http://web.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/bash_scripting_guide/
<asper> оказываеться в Kopete с русиффикацией все гораздо проще чем я думал .... Система - администратирование - язык системы и все никаких проблемм))
<NGE01> Sergey_IT: привет!
<alexzulu> руки наместе и руссификация там же.
<asper> это верно
<Sergey_IT> asper, а зачем? И английский нормально
<asper> не как то не уютненько
<alexzulu> я кдешник. у меня нет проблем с локализацией.
<alexzulu> почему проблема у убунтоводов?
<asper> почему проблемма? просто мне ранее писали какую то командц в консоли а тут все гораздо проще с руссификацией))
<asper> Убунту нравиться в болще и больше уже почти без винды обхожусь
<alexzulu> asper, играешь под чем?
<asper> Играю мало но пока под виндой... никак с вайном не разберусь
<Sergey_IT> asper, вот снесешь винду, тогда и расскажешь
<Noveon> привет всем! у Минта есть свой irc?
<asper> не винду низя.. Мать в косынку играет ))
<alexzulu> убунтологи как были драчуны не от слова драться так и осталисью
<asper> <alexzulu> ты помойму с комнатой ошибься
<alexzulu> только галдеть
<freenetwork> в чем проблема? не подскажите, установил 10.10 сплеш входа, потом только мышь и заставка. а панелей гнома нет
<freenetwork> в безопасном режиме все робит
<artus> @kick alexzulu проветрись
<Pante59> alexzulu: спалить на костре
<Noveon> знает кто, есть у Минта свой irc?
<artus> Noveon, а на форуме минта посмотреть?
<alexzulu> ну и... объясни причину кика в привал.
<artus> правила читай
<freenetwork> ребят, не подскажите... что гном тупит, или иксы
<alexzulu> artus, рассказывай.
<asper> <Noveon> Почитай http://softkumir.ru/index.php?id=1297737676
<artus> alexzulu, я сказал уже, правила читай
<Sergey_IT> asper, косынка есть, но можно и виндовую поставить
<Noveon> artus: тот что на форуме - не работает(
<inkvizitor68sl> ea
<inkvizitor68sl> уф
<inkvizitor68sl> мну проснулось
<freenetwork> ((
<alexzulu> artus, ну если вы только на это ссылаетесь вместо ответа.... извините что обратился.
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, чей то ты долго спал )
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<artus> alexzulu, п.2.2  , так лутше?
<alexzulu> artus, послать проще чем ответить.
<NGE01> Sergey_IT: есть минутка для приватного разговора?
<alexzulu> как были убунтоводы туги на помощь так и остались
<asper> <alexzulu> ))) ты ваще фрукт
<Pante59> alexzulu: изыди
<asper> <alexzulu> Ты ваще че приполз то ?
<alexzulu> И?
<artus> @voice asper
<asper> молчу
<Dimka> @voice Dimka
<Pante59> )))))
<Dimka> @devoice Dimka
<artus> @kban Dimka 3600 учим правила
<alexzulu> asper, учить вас. молодеж.
<asper> <alexzulu> это провокация
<Pante59> alexzulu: старпер иди на канал gentoo
<artus> @kban Pante59 3600 ты тоже иди почитай
<Sergey_IT> ну ка все быстро читать правила )
<alexzulu> спасибо. извините асли был груб.
<artus> @kban --host Pante59 86400 я ж сказал
<alexzulu> артус, ты как был нправ так и есть.
<artus> alexzulu, ты хочеш об этом поговорить?
<alexzulu> artus, не вопрос. ты меня поймёш?
<asper> мда
<alexzulu> asper, ну и?
<asper> что ну и ?
<alexzulu> умники  спать поползли?
<asper> <alexzulu> вы что сюда грубить пришли ?
<alexzulu> или мамка запретила сидеть за компом?
<alexzulu> asper, я не грубить пришёл.
<asper> а что же
<alexzulu> asper, как мне отвечают так и говорю.
<asper> <alexzulu>http://goo.gl/ef85w
<alexzulu> nu i?
<asper> ? i nu
<zipfer> hi 4 all
<asper> привет
<zipfer> скажите, кто уже обновлялся до 11.4?
<alexzulu> pizdite dohuya a tolkac vas niokakogo
<zipfer> кому нравились шрифты до последних обновлений?
<artus> @kban alexzulu 86400 свободен
<artus> @kban --host alexzulu 86400 свободен
<artus> @mode +b
<artus> @op
<vs_40> çäàðîâà âñåì
<ubuntuhelp> vs_40! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<vs_40> çäàðîâà âñåì
<ubuntuhelp> vs_40! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<vs_40> здарова всем
<asper> привет
<inkvizitor68sl> привед
<NGE01> Sergey_IT: таки поправил)))) получилось)))) хотя на форуме так и не нашел))))
<Pante59> artus: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyB71pIR_I4&feature=player_embedded
<zipfer> мде, вот енто боян)
<asper> ))
<asper> что бы это значило
<Pante59> с бана я)))
<Philipp2007> А что скучно стало? Народ разбанивают?
<artus> Pante59, а ты пока в нем и небыл) пока)
<SA4ok> здравствуйте. вопрос насчет раскладки. я использую четыре (ну надо), использую gxneur. иожно ли сделать так чтоб по нажатии CapsLook принудительно включался русский, какой бы ни был до этого?
<artus> @mode -b *!~sokdobriy@*
<Sergey_IT> NGE01, молодец )
<SA4ok> т.е. какую команду нужно выполнить чтоб в gxneur включилась русская раскладка
<Deck`> подскажите программу для удобного просмотра sqlite бд, нужно вручную создать несколько таблиц и заполнить
<SA4ok> здравствуйте. вопрос насчет раскладки. я использую четыре (ну надо), использую gxneur. иожно ли сделать так чтоб по нажатии CapsLook принудительно включался русский, какой бы ни был до этого? т.е. какую команду нужно выполнить чтоб в gxneur включилась русск
<SA4ok> ая раскладка?
<NGE01> Sergey_IT: спс
<SA4ok> *в man ничего нет
<Sergey_IT> Deck`, а sqliteman не подходит?
<asper> почему Кс 1.6 в вайне тормозит?
<SA4ok> *вопрос решен средствами gxneur
<go8765> подскажите пожалуста - что это за штука update-apt-xapain-index. она мне вроде систему серьёзно подгрузила. вот что я смог найти http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6935368 + описание в синаптике - но я так и не могу понять что она делает и зачем нужна ...
<asper> Update-APT-Xapian-index помогает поддерживать индекс пакетов, и это помогает ускорить поиск пакетов в Synaptic.
<go8765> asper:  я уже нашел http://friendfeed.com/inij/6f51c2af/update-apt-xapi-70 :)
<go8765> asper: если  я тоже её "прибью" - я так пинимаю ничё страшного не случится ?
<go8765> или я ошибаюсь ?
<shenmue> "тоже"
<shenmue> а что ты до этого делал?
<asper> прибивал другие процессы ))
<go8765> shenmue: http://friendfeed.com/inij/6f51c2af/update-apt-xapi-70 я это имею ввиду
<go8765> asper: кстати - да
<Dimka> а есть разница между снять и завершить?
<asper> Насколько я понял проблемму то ничего сверхестественного  не произойдет
<Dimka> как поменять real-time  приоретет?
<go8765> shenmue: я менял тему в опенбоксе с помошью менеджера тем гнома - и тут всё зависто.. я сделал ктрл альт a6 и поехал всё мочить.. - но баз -9 оно не мочилось - как оказалось
<Dimka> т.е. нужно поставить выше nice -20
<go8765> shenmue: и очень интересно распределялась нагрузка на цп - 10 процессов - по 10 % каждый . убиваешь какой-то - и высвободившееся - перераспределяется между оставшимеся 9 процессами
<go8765> shenmue: а когда я убил всё - откуда невозмись возник update-apt-xapain-index и сожрал 80 % - а потом всё норм. заработало...
<go8765> shenmue: и запустилось по новой... вот такой вот страный глюк... впервые вроди как...
<go8765> как думмаете с чего бы это ?
<shenmue> ты d-bus тоже прибил?
<shenmue> или что там у нас за обмен между прогами отвечает
<go8765> shenmue: не.. dbus - вроде не трогал
<go8765> shenmue:  самое смешное то в том что по 10% цп каждый жрали у меня : скайп, пиджин, гуглхром, хнеур. парселите, гном-сетингс-демон, прелоуд,наутилус, псманфм ....
<shenmue> странно ты как то опенбокс ставишь
<asper> просто фантастика ))
<go8765> shenmue: и только после того как я это всё убил с -9 появился update-apt-xapain-index и сьел 80 % - а потом норм
<go8765> shenmue: ты имеешь ввиду гном-сеттингс-демон ?
<shenmue> нет
<go8765> shenmue: что странного то ?
<shenmue> ну проще без иксов вообще было поставить убунту а сверху уже опенбокс
<shenmue> чем гном вычищать
<go8765> shenmue: это путь моего знакомства с linux :)
<go8765> shenmue: я ставил себе кучу сред по очереди и пробовал
<shenmue> ну путь странный брать в горы ласты
<go8765> shenmue: а как я должен был попробовать всё ? разве что в виртуальных машинах..
<Sergey_IT> go8765, на отдельном диске
<shenmue> ну... одно дело поставить посмотреть а другое процессы сносить.
<go8765> Sergey_IT: т.е. иметь кучу разделов ?
<asper> ну тогда Life Cd и вперед
<Sergey_IT> go8765, я имел ввиду hdd
<go8765> Sergey_IT: у меня нет такого пространства
<Sergey_IT> go8765, а внешний
<go8765> asper: т.е. я должен был писать себе диски с икфейсом, с убунту, с юнити, с гном шеллом, с опенбоксом, с е 17, с е16 , идр. ?
<go8765> Sergey_IT: со внешним целая история была
<asper> для этого есть флеш накопители
<shenmue> есть ютьюб =)
<go8765> shenmue: лучше уже http://www.edubuntu.org/weblive/
<go8765> Sergey_IT: внешний у меня ни с того ни с сего начанал издавать щелч’к и и вырубаться - после этого я использую его только как флешку
<go8765> ладно. всем спасибо, всем - пока
<TJl> áÍÎÏÍß
<ubuntuhelp> TJl! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<yurau_> у меня что-то программы плохо (медленно) стартуют
<yurau_> filezilla  в системном мониторе состояние Непрерываемый. что ето такое?
<yurau_> выбрать его в трее не могу. он не появился
<yurau_> оо, только сейчас прога стартовала
<inkvizitor68sl> а вы прикиньте
<inkvizitor68sl> в говноконтактике можно видео бещ флеша смотреть оО
<Sergey_IT> а можно и не смотреть
<inkvizitor68sl> бггг
<inkvizitor68sl> с приходом hd720 туда - можно и смотреть
<Dimka> помогите прибить раскладку в трее
<Sergey_IT> щас молоток достану...
<Sergey_IT> ну чего делать - уничтожить или зафиксировать ?
<Dimka> установил gxneur, нужно убрать стандартный индикатор раскладки
<Dimka> gconftool-2 -s /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/general/disable_indicator -t bool true
<Dimka> не катит, такого параметра в конфигах вообще нет
<Dimka> мне ктонибудь поможет
<Dimka> ?
<yurau> чото icq не коннектит
<Pante59> вот ща болванку зарежу и пойду гном3 юзать ыыы
<Nor8> Pante59: Инсталировать его можно или это демо?
<Pante59> вроде реп нет еще я лив сд юзаю
<renigat> народ как поличить низкое разрешение при загрзке ubuntu 10.10  поменялось после установки проп.дров на видео
<Sergey_IT> renigat, глянь форум
<Pante59> renigat: http://s-roman.com.ua/archives/66 оно?
<renigat> не совсем у меня видеокарта ATI/AMD
<Sergey_IT> какая?
<renigat> radeon 5770
<Pante59> renigat: вот еще кое что http://www.liveinternet.ru/tags/ati/
<renigat> да не это не то
<renigat> моя проблема как та по первой ссылке
<renigat> с той разницой что у меня радеон
<renigat> уже пробую тем способом
<Pante59> нашел Googl рулит http://rubbergum.blogspot.com/2010/10/plymouth-ubuntu-1004-1010-nvidia-ati.html
<renigat> уже поменял по первому способу щас буду проверять
<Pante59> ок я пошег гном мучать
<go8765> подскажите пожалуйста - как  лечить http://paste.ubuntu.com/593747/
<yurau_> инструкция по инсталлу тролля 3 http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gnome3-on-ubuntu-11-04-nattyubuntu-10-10-maverick.html
<go8765> yurau:  это мне было ?
<Pante59> не ну линуксоиды всетаки странный народ вот радио http://www.linux.fm/ вещающее исходный код ядра)))
<go8765> :)
<go8765> Pante59: наверное кто-то вместо музыки слушает, что бы настроится на рабочий лад ... :)
<Pante59> :-D
<Pante59> можно место man теперь туда посылать)))
<go8765> и пока не выучат наизуть  и не расскажут - никому помогать не будем :)
<go8765> прочистим свои ряды так сказать
<Pante59> :-D
<Pante59> сам то сдаш екзамен ЫЫЫ)))?
<vladgobelen> go8765: В какой ветке ядра частота таймера прерываний?
<Pante59> :-D
<vladgobelen> go8765: В какую включили "патч200"?
<vladgobelen> go8765: какой пункт нужно активировать, чтобы он включился?
<go8765> vladgobelen: да я шутил... я поверхностно вообще сам понимаю что такое ядро
<vladgobelen> Pante59: так.. все, не помогаем ему
<Pante59> vladgobelen: пусть хоть ето осилит :-D http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/index.php?lang=ru
<vladgobelen> Pante59: Гадость тест.. я видел лучше
<Pante59> и дистры мне какието подсовывает ненужные)))
<vladgobelen> мне тоже
<vladgobelen> недавно мне тест скинули, вот он точно определил мой дистр.. а этот по стандарту сует
<Pante59> вариантов много и каждая система со своими особенностями
<go8765> Pante59: я - осил. скоро приду - за помошью.
<Pante59> go8765: осил??? в wiki етого нет)))
<go8765> *осилил
<Pante59> почему 3й год празднуем 20и летие линукса ?
<Guest97533> Привет ребята. У меня вопрос. А почему в убунте нет iptables? Раньше, если не ошибаюсь, он здесь был.
<Guest97533> Теперь заместо него типа ufw?
<Guest97533> или это только в кубунте? А то в убунте как таковой не проверял...
<vladgobelen> повтори вопрос
<Guest97533> очему в убунте нет iptables? Раньше, если не ошибаюсь, он здесь был.
<go8765> vladgobelen: тебе нравится издеваться над людьми ? :)
<vladgobelen> нет
<vladgobelen> Guest97533: Хм, по умолчанию его вроде никогда не было
<go8765> ufw - это вроде гуевая настройка к iptables , не ?
<Guest97533> хм... Значит я чего спутал. Просто некоторое время работал на центосе и привык что он там есть. Теперь интересно почему в убнте поставили чего-то другое...
<Guest97533> ufw... Может быть. Но самого же itables нет в системе (как пактета покрайнемере)
<go8765> Guest18280:  я не спец - но помоемому iptables вшито в убунту и его нельзя удалить
<vladgobelen> Guest97533: Его, альтернатив по сути нет
<Guest97533> Хорошо, а почему тгда нет конфига iptables?
<Guest97533> Он то должен быть в syconfig
<vladgobelen> ты проверь, установлено ли оно вообще у тебя
<vladgobelen> должно быть не установлено по умолчанию
<vladgobelen> net-firewall/iptables
<Guest97533> Ну как покет он стоит.
<Guest97533> правда может быть я его поставил, не помню
<Guest97533> в роде по дефолту его небыло
<copyerfiled> недолжен
<Guest97533> а что тогда? если ufw - надстройка надним, как это все будет функционировать при его отситвии?
<copyerfiled> сегодня весь день посвятил корвырянию иптаблес, гдето натыкался на эту гадость а несохранил
<copyerfiled> там усе было написано
<Guest97533> что "все"?
<Guest97533> вообще странная эта убунта... Зачем вообще нужен этот уфв
<copyerfiled> ну что это за зверь, ну какбе файерволл, но это надстройка сам иптаблес как был так и остается в системе
<Guest97533> а почему иптаблеса как пакета нет в установленных?
<copyerfiled> потомучто это не пакет :)
<copyerfiled> шутка, странно тогда
<copyerfiled> должен быть
<Guest97533> хорошо, если у вас убунта, то гляньте у вас есть iptables
<Guest97533> как пакет
<copyerfiled> есть
<Guest97533> ладно.
<copyerfiled> а какая у вас версия?
<copyerfiled> убунты
<Guest97533> 10.04
<copyerfiled> у меня 10.10
<Guest97533> да, ноя видимо ошибся. iptables по дефолту стоит, так как на нем зависит ubuntu-standard, а он точно в поставке
<Guest97533> другое дело, что он без конфига, тоесть не работает
<copyerfiled> просто ufw это просто утилитка позволяющая быстро настроить фаерволл
<copyerfiled> а где должен быть в ней конфиг?
<Guest97533> а зачем его настраивать для десктопа?
<Guest97533> конфиг? для кого?
<copyerfiled> для иптаблес?
<copyerfiled> для иптаблес.
<Guest97533> у iptables в sysconfig же
<Guest97533> покрайней мере так было в центосе
<copyerfiled> а для десктопа, тоже пригодится
<Guest97533> а порекомендуйте, как можно настроить iptables для десктопа
<copyerfiled> не я в этом особо непомощьник
<copyerfiled> кстати
<copyerfiled> оказалось ufw и у меня стоит поумолчанию, хотя ее об этом никто не просил
<Guest97533> так он же по дефолту ставится. выпиливать надо ненужности
<copyerfiled> ну та и ладно, пусть стоит там себе в углу никому не мешает.
<Guest97533> а вы настраивали iptables для десктопа? Просто некоторые делают, я слышал.
<Guest97533> не понятно конечно как...
<copyerfiled> нет, только для сервера
<copyerfiled> да я думаю незачем просто, единственное, это нужно тем, кто скажем со своего компа раздает инет другому компу
<copyerfiled> ну как в винде есть волшебная галочка "разрешить другим юзером сети юзать инет"
<copyerfiled> тем кому просто лень тратить деньги на роутер
<Guest97533> это специфика. а как на линукс перешел так сразу "надо настривать фаервол, без этого нельзя", а потом... Так у меня ничего не вышло. Досихпор ни каких настроек связанных с фаерволлом не делаю...
<vladgobelen> нее.. роутер - вещь волшебная.. один раз покупаешь и забываешь что такое настройки интернета, фаерволы и прочее
<copyerfiled> невсегда
<Guest97533> Кстати, вы мне напомнили про роутер. Есть специальные железки - фаерволлы, по уверению продавцов и производителей они типа защищают
<Guest97533> Не знеет никто, как они работают?
<copyerfiled> я тоже думал что роутер вещь волшебная, только несмог выдержать и двух серверов counter-strike а это всего то 50 соединений, пришлось резать в нем дыру и вставлять кулер, но даже от кулера стало мало толку, когда тетю научил юзать торренты
<Guest97533> а что за роутер?
<copyerfiled> я даже не слышал о таких, да и скажем в роутерах фаерволы встроены
<vladgobelen> да ну.. у меня тут пара серверов несколько сотен коннектов
<vladgobelen> и норм
<copyerfiled> TP-LINK какойто, с вайлей, собственно использую его как точку доступа, я щас через него и сижу с ноута
<vladgobelen> ууу...
<copyerfiled> поставил потом level one
<inkvizitor68sl> купи нормальный роутер
<copyerfiled> он выдерживал больше
<inkvizitor68sl> dlink 825, например
<Guest97533> Tp-link всегда слабоваты...
<Guest97533> Тока это... Не покупай асусы
<copyerfiled> ну мне то щас ненадо, у меня шас сервачек трудится на его месте и все супер :)
<vladgobelen> Guest97533: Ну ка подробнее, почему? А то у нас тут чел в сети их так рекламирует
<copyerfiled> да кстати почему? глючат?
<Guest97533> я не так давно искал мощьный роутер, с хорошем вайфаем (мощьность), с хорошим железом. Поспрашивал - рекомендовали все, но в особенности асусы
<inkvizitor68sl> асусы хороши, если поставить нормальную прошивку
<Guest97533> типа очень круто
<inkvizitor68sl> но вообще они убоги
<inkvizitor68sl> ещё раз повторюсь - один из лучших роутеров сейчас - длинк 825
<inkvizitor68sl> те, что лучше - от $250 стоят
<copyerfiled> у меня есть свич восьмипортовый Исус завется, мой первый свич, с моей первой сетки, пережил гроз больше чем дней в году! но иногда раз в год тормозил
<Guest97533> так воот. у него сразу начались проблемы. то вайфай отваливается, то как-то тормозит. постоянно хня какая-то. А это, не что-то а асус н16
<copyerfiled> самые лучшие - киски :)
<Guest97533> да-да, тот самй легендарный премиум класс
<Guest97533> киски дорогие... как *уки :)
<copyerfiled> зато лучшие
<Guest97533> в чем? да марку они захватили, ну и?
<vladgobelen> уж лучше взять старенький комп, если уж так хочется надежности, и сделать роутер из него самому
<copyerfiled> пожалуйсто линксус их дешевое отражение, тоже вроде неплохие, знаю только по слухам
<Guest97533> асус тоже захватил
<copyerfiled> vladgobelen +1
<copyerfiled> vladgobelen но ты сам говорил только что нафиг эта морока :)
<inkvizitor68sl> Guest97533: покажи мне циску-роутер с wifi
<vladgobelen> пфф.. так мне надежности хватает от дир-300
<inkvizitor68sl> ну кроме валета и говнолинксисов, само собой
<copyerfiled> кстати имхо роутеры с вафлей тормозные, и тормозят их почему то те самые вафли
<vladgobelen> я ее сразу отрубаю нафих
<copyerfiled> хотя если брать вафлю отдельно - все гуд
<inkvizitor68sl> copyerfiled: ресурсы цпу роутера уходят на шифрование
<copyerfiled> вот я так и знал :)
<inkvizitor68sl> логично, что сраные роутеры с процом в 200-300 мгц будут тупить
<inkvizitor68sl> если включить WPA2
<copyerfiled> гы
 * inkvizitor68sl ещё раз напомнил про длинк с 700 мгц
<vladgobelen> 200-300мГц ><.. да это же уже крутейшие пни..
<copyerfiled> у меня досихпор WEP :)
<Guest97533> inkvizitor68sl а что вы на мекаете что их нет? :) Цисек с вайфвем?
<vladgobelen> зажрались совсем
<inkvizitor68sl> vladgobelen: там не risc процы
<inkvizitor68sl> не сравнивай пни с ними
<inkvizitor68sl> и даже не armы
<inkvizitor68sl> а нечто более урезанное
<vladgobelen> я просто помню, когда 300мГц считалось нереально круто)
<inkvizitor68sl> vladgobelen: эти 300 мгц - как 50 пентиумовых
<inkvizitor68sl> вот мой ещё на 133 потянет
<inkvizitor68sl> Guest97533: намекаю, что нету.
<Guest97533> зато ликсусы есть.
<inkvizitor68sl> Guest97533: есть только Valet (крайне паршивенький, дешевый роутер) и линксисы (которые не менее паршивы, чем дешевые длинки)
<Guest97533> а что если не асусы линксы и длинки тогда?
<inkvizitor68sl> длинки. но не копеечные.
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще, нормальный роутер не может стоит дешевле $100
<inkvizitor68sl> и проц нужен шустрее 500 мгц
<vladgobelen> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PandaBoard
<vladgobelen> dual-core 1 GHz
<copyerfiled> а зачем такой?
<Guest97533> Незнаю, мне понраивлись edimaxы
<Guest97533> не помню кто это, но прадукты весьма качественные и дешевые
<Guest97533> все побежали смотреть офсайт? :)
<vladgobelen> )
<vladgobelen> кстати, та фигня 170баксов
<vladgobelen> 10 на 10см
<inkvizitor68sl> за 170 баксов можно купить атом двухъядерный и пару плашек памяти
<copyerfiled> это вот за миникомп? да на кой он сдался?
<inkvizitor68sl> ага, тем более, когда подобного размера есть компы с i3 +)
<copyerfiled> да вот вобще скажем, умерла сетевуха и все на помойку, ну если не напомойку купил юсб дождался пока и они умрут и на помойку
<Guest97533> я не понимаю зачем нужны такие извращения если есть нормальные роутеры...
<vladgobelen> покажи стоимость роутера с такими параметрами)
#ubuntu-ru 2011-04-14
<inkvizitor68sl> vladgobelen: чего там за параметры?
<Guest97533> а потом у тебя нет вайфая в этой штуке
<copyerfiled> самый нормальный роутер кстати это пень III 700Mhz + linux :)
<vladgobelen> inkvizitor68sl: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PandaBoard да я про это
<copyerfiled> лучшее соотношение цена качество :)
<Guest97533> а нах он такой?
<Guest97533> темболее у него нет вай-фая.
<copyerfiled> там не роутер там комп
<inkvizitor68sl> это не роутер )
<copyerfiled> борода панды называетсо
<copyerfiled> ;)
<vladgobelen> да да, роутер тоже комп, только настроенный и красиво оформленный
<Guest97533> а для вай-фая ему надо покупать специальный адаптер?
<copyerfiled> там есть же
<copyerfiled> и блюзуб есть вроде
<vladgobelen> The PandaBoard includes wired 10/100 Ethernet as well as wireless Ethernet and Bluetooth connectivity.
<inkvizitor68sl> vladgobelen: роутер помимо всего имеет 4+ порта Eth и как минимум 1 WAN
<vladgobelen> inkvizitor68sl: так паяльник в руки)
<inkvizitor68sl> и, чаще всего, он имеет хорошие сетевухи
<Guest97533> нашел уже... да есть. Другое дело, разкажите что вы собрались делать на таких мощьных, компьютеро образных аппаратах?
<inkvizitor68sl> а не те унылые чипы, которые ставят в дешевые материнки
<copyerfiled> перевод - vladgobelen борода чернобелого медведя имеет десять из ста вафельных зубов
<Guest97533> какие задачи?
<Guest97533> сто один коунтер страйк?
<vladgobelen> да любые
<shipchik> привет)
<vladgobelen> хоть полноценный сервер собирай с функциями роутера
<copyerfiled> ага
<copyerfiled> чтото выгорела и выкидывай
<vladgobelen> хех
<copyerfiled> взять ту же сетевуху
<copyerfiled> вот тебе и сервер
<copyerfiled> до первой поломки
<vladgobelen> ну так и роутер так же
<Guest97533> и кстати 170 это только для США только
<Guest97533> ладно, спасибо, мне пора.
<Guest97533> пока
<copyerfiled> у меня серв самделишный блин собран в корпусе слим десктоп еще с таким бп фиг найдешь, думал думал, решил в мини атх перетащит, ато и с планками проблема и с бп и с местом под винты
<copyerfiled> пока
<copyerfiled> так сказать все легкозаменяемо, дешево и сердито :)
<kukman> ниукого проблем с alps тачпадами нет?
<Lynk> Есть кто нибудь из операторов?
 * shenmue окинул хмурым взором владения свои
<Abbattar> qq хлопцы
<fram> .
<jlewka1> _
<kamyshovyy> reall
<rapidsp> барса
<Dimka> можно ли запускать приложения с правами суперпользователя без ввода пароля
<Dimka> ?
<kamyshovyy> наверное можно, раз спрашиваешь
<Dimka> т.е. ввести в какой нибудь доверенный список
<shenmue> можно
<Lynk> shenmue: и как?
<shenmue> заходим под рутом
<Lynk> shenmue: в систему?
<shenmue> да
<Dimka> )
<Lynk> shenmue: как именно?
<Dimka> и всё?
<Lynk> Dimka: вообще да, если ты зашел от рута то больше парол от того же рута  не нуже
<Lynk> нужен*
<shenmue> долго думал
<Lynk> shenmue: ты кому?
<shenmue> тебе
<Lynk> shenmue: эээ... а при чем тут это? я выразил мысль а как ее реализовать я так и не узнал)))
<Lynk> shenmue: ты куда пропал? мож на вопрос все таки ответишь?)
<shenmue> на что  именно?
<Lynk> shenmue: как хаходить в систему под рутом, сделай подарок на день рождения))
<shenmue> sudo password root
<shenmue> не помню как точно password пишется
<Lynk> ввел правильно но пишет что команда не та
<Dimka> passwd
<Lynk> точнее неправильна
<Dimka> зфыыцвпопробуй passwd
<Lynk> это не так команда, она просто меняет пароль рута и все
<Lynk> но не дает вечного доступа
<Dimka> я помню что его надо установить
<Dimka> в убунте
<Dimka> пароль от henf
<Dimka> рута
<Lynk> при установке да, но эта команда просто позволяет сменить его и все
<Lynk> проверил только что
<Lynk> shenmue: не то)
<shenmue> ?
<shenmue> ты успел перелогинится?
<Lynk> shenmue: нет еще, но судя по тому что он выдает это не то
<SergeyIT> ку
<shenmue> ну так релогин и под рутом зайди
<Lynk> shenmue: так а как именно заходить под рутом, сразу
<Lynk> shenmue: чтоб допустим при запуске системы вводился пароль не пользователя а сразу рута потому что тот же sudo su дает возможность быть рутом всего 15 минут
<shenmue> ставим автовход на рут
<shenmue> рут такой же аккаунт как и другие и работать с ним так же
<Lynk> shenmue: так я и пытаюсь добиться от тебя ответа где это))
<shenmue> ты один за другим вопрос задаешь
<Lynk> shenmue: нет это один и тот же вопрос просто ты так и не сказал правильной последовательности)
<Lynk> действий
<shenmue> ?
<shenmue> sudo password root и ставим автовход
<Lynk> shenmue: эта команда просто меняет пароль рута
<shenmue> ты вводил ее?
<Lynk> shenmue: да, проверил 5 минут назад, просто говорит "Введите новый пароль Root
<Lynk> "*
<Lynk> и подтверждение
<shenmue> Lynk		ты логин на рут менял?
<Lynk> shenmue: так вот где это?0_0 я это и пытаюсь узнать
<urashima> Lynk это коменда не просто меняет пароль на рута, она его включает
<shenmue> я уже писал раза три что под рутом надо зайти
<Dimka> и все-же можно создать список доверенных программ?
<shenmue> под рутом это не sudo
<Dimka> чтоб не сидеть под рутом
<Lynk> shenmue: ну ввел я команду, и типа после этого любой перезагруз системы будет просить пароль рута а не меня?
<shenmue> Lynk тебе вообще что нужно?
<Temporiel> зачем вообще сидеть под рутом?
<Dimka> и еще, можно ли запустить программу с правами суперпользователя, от имени пользователя
<Lynk> shenmue: мне нужно чтобы когда комп включался он просил пароль не меня как пользователя а рута чтобы тот же синаптик врубался без пароля
<urashima>  Lynk в /etc/gdm/custom.conf измени в AutamaticLogin=***** на root
<SergeyIT> на пороховой бочке с курить интереснее
<urashima> только вот это крайне нехорошая идея
<shenmue> да пусть себе портят все
<Lynk> urashima: ну вот хотя бы что то похожее на нужный мне ответ, спасибо
<urashima> Lynk только для начала sudo password root введи, чтобы включить рута
<urashima> если не вводил
<Temporiel> чтоб система обновлялась автоматом. скрипт написать с парой команд и в рутовский крон повешать
<Lynk> urashima: уже)
<Dimka> можно ли запустить программу с правами суперпользователя, от имени пользователя, а не суперпользователя?
<shenmue> =)
<Dimka> пытаюсь sudo nice --20 wine proga.exe
<SergeyIT> sudo, gksu, kdesudo
<vladgobelen> можно ли ударить молотком по ноге, но не по ноге?
<Lynk> Dimka: эээ... ты сам то понял что попросил?
<Dimka> пишет .wine is not owned be you
<vladgobelen> вайн НЕ РАБОТАЕТ от админа
<Dimka> рбаотает
<vladgobelen> ну значит делай)
<Temporiel> chown и chmod над файлом проверни
<shenmue> Dimka ты зачем виндовс прогу запускаешь с правами рута?
<Dimka> когда переделываю владельца папки с префиксом на henf
<Dimka> мне надо запустить с nice --20
<shenmue> вообще утро странное сегодня. пойду халвы поем
<Dimka> это только с суперпользователя
<SergeyIT> Dimka, запусти виндоуз
<Lynk> shenmue: у кого странное а у кого то просто ДР не задался
<Dimka> nice--20 неработает от пользователя
<Dimka> нехватает прав
<aleksei> Всем утро доброе ))
<urashima> SergeyIT: слишком уж ражикальное предложение. винду запускать )
<vladgobelen> не радикальнее запуска вайна от рута
<Dimka> кто-нибудь ставил паравиртульные драйвера virtualbox
<Dimka> где их найти
<Dimka> в additions нету
<Dimka> pfускал с параметром extract
<shenmue> какие драва?
<Dimka> паравиртульные для windows
<Dimka> вместо эмуляции севых плат
<shenmue> у тебя виндовс гостевая7
<Dimka> нет
<Dimka> хр
<shenmue> ээ...
<shenmue> ладно
<Dimka> наверно забыли включить в эту версию дополнений
<Dimka> у них насайте написано запускать с параметром extract
<Dimka> но я в папке ничего кроме дров для мыши, экрана и пр. не нашел
<Dimka> даже обещаный PCInet III
<nitr> всем привет! Народ посдкажите есть ли мобильные браузеры на ПК? =)
<vladgobelen> nitr: Опера
<nitr> а то на 22'' монитке jqm хренова смотриться
<nitr> ок
<vladgobelen> чисто мобильный браузер, но зачем то запихали на пк
<nitr> спс
<MagicLover> Привет.
<MagicLover> Как мне поставить китайскую расладку?
<MagicLover> У меня либо английским печатает, либо квадратами...
<MagicLover> А, блин, дополнительные шрифты не поставил.
<shenmue> vladgobelen	
<shenmue> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=325412 такая же проблема. помоги парню =)
<Antiban> Всем привет помогите настроить нет на 10.10 провайдер уфанет
<Antiban> Всем привет помогите настроить нет на 10.10 провайдер уфанет
<vladgobelen> shenmue: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/520.png
<vladgobelen> не вижу в чем проблема
<shenmue> а ну да... переводчики же есть =(
<_Arsen_> Кто-нибудь боролся с подключением dialup-модема PCI в убунту? Устройство на шине определяется, но задействовать его никак не получается.
<_Arsen_> 07:02.0 Communication controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX06834-11 HCF V.92 56k Data/Fax/Voice/Spkp Modem (rev 89)
<inkvizitor68sl> _Arsen_: софт модем?
<_Arsen_> inkvizitor68sl: Да, купил D-link DFM-562i- факс понадобилось отправить :)
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.linmodems.org/
<inkvizitor68sl> ищи там
<_Arsen_> похоже, я там уже ковырялся . hsfmodem x64 пытался прикручивать, но не получилось. сейчас плотнее займусь
<Antiban> Люди помогите плиз
<ur5imw> чем прочитать  формат fb2 ?
<Antiban> Кто то написал что может помочь я улетел с нета
<shenmue> Cool Reader
<_Arsen_> e-book reader
<shenmue> Antiban	на форуме провайдера своего глянь
<Antiban> Не могу настроить нет на уфанет
<Antiban> Пробовал нихрена не прет все кто на бунте это знают
<inkvizitor68sl> Antiban: в чём проблема то?
<Antiban> Никак не могу настроить на 10.10 интернет пров уфанет
<inkvizitor68sl> !q | Antiban
<ubuntuhelp> Antiban: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<Antiban> Версию указал прова тоже настройки с сайта фуфло
<inkvizitor68sl> с какого сайта ?
<inkvizitor68sl> как настраиваешь?
<Antiban> Все как описано на сайте уфанет
<Antiban> Все как описано на сайте уфанет
<Antiban> там все пошагово но никак
<Antiban> там все пошагово но никак
<inkvizitor68sl> ты думаешь, я догадываюсь, где находится этот сайт и мне хочется искать там этот ман?
<PPPoE> Что будет, если назначить двум компам в подсети одинаковые маски?
<inkvizitor68sl> PPPoE: у них будет работать сеть между собой. внезапно.
<inkvizitor68sl> PPPoE: в общем если подсеть одна - то и маска у всех хостов в ней должна быть одна
<PPPoE> как между собой?
<inkvizitor68sl> Antiban: ссылку давай.
<Antiban> Сайт ufanet.ru настройка под убунту
<Antiban> Минуту
<PPPoE> А что это за бандура на лестничной площадке из которой тянут инет кабель? Типо маршрутизатора?
<oxothuk> свич, не?
<PPPoE> коммутатор?
<Antiban> Ufaman.ru/help/internet/readers/ubuntu.shtml
<Antiban> Инквизитор ссылка в студии
<shenmue> а чего там не ясного ? обычный впн
<shenmue> пптп уже с 10.04 стоит в ос
<inkvizitor68sl> Antiban: и?
<Antiban> Обычный впн который не хочет подключаться
<inkvizitor68sl> Antiban: проблема то в чём?
<inkvizitor68sl> Antiban: "не работает интернет" - не описание проблемы
<inkvizitor68sl> что в логах и dmesg?
<Antiban> 6 Человек которые работают вместе со мной уже не знают как сделать чтоб заработало никто не смог подключиться
<inkvizitor68sl> какая ошибка выскакиеват?
<PPPoE> Популярно объясните. Маска подсети для определения маршрутизации сетевых пакетов к машинам?
<Antiban> Нет соединения если по буржуйски not connection
<inkvizitor68sl> PPPoE: для определения списка IP адресов, находящихся с машиной в одной логической подсети.
<oxothuk> PPPoE:  или какая именно группа цифр в ip адрессе относиться к сети, а какая непосредственно к хостам
<PPPoE> Мак адресс как-нибудь участвует в маршрутизации?
<oxothuk> мак адрес - это уникальное имя устройства
<PPPoE> я знаю
<inkvizitor68sl> PPPoE: не участвует
<oxothuk> в самом процессе маршрутизации пакетов нет
<crazymouse> я что то пропустил, но из того что видел могу предложить обратиться к прову и спросить нет ли фильтра по маку?
<oxothuk> нафик?
<crazymouse> мож у тебя пров параноик, у нас в городе есть один такой, который рубит по макам
<oxothuk> а у нас это стандартная политика
<oxothuk> типа чтобы инет не шарить)))
<PPPoE> Что не дает перепутать направленеи сетевых пакетов в подсети(затупил)
<oxothuk> два мака на договор
<oxothuk> но это спасает только от виновых юзверей
<inkvizitor68sl> oxothuk: как это мешает шарить инет то оО
<oxothuk> inkvizitor68sl: шарить не мешает, но дает право оштрафовать
<oxothuk> или разорвать логовор
<inkvizitor68sl> с фигабы  ? )
<inkvizitor68sl> они же по маку ограничиваю
<inkvizitor68sl> т
<ur5imw>  другой вопрос как распечатать на бумагу содержимое файла  с расширением .fb2.... или конвертировать в "нормальный "формат
<inkvizitor68sl> ur5imw: fbreader
<oxothuk> с "предоставления услуг третьим лицам"
<ur5imw>  inkvizitor68sl: спасибо попробуем
<inkvizitor68sl> oxothuk: ну конечно. Каждый человек из 3х живущих в квартире должен заключать с ними отдельный договор?
<crazymouse> про маки http://ithappens.ru/story/5879
<oxothuk> inkvizitor68sl:  скорее расчет шел на то, что в многоквартирном доме на каждую квартиру по договору
<oxothuk> а не витая пара через балкон
<PPPoE> Только маршрутизатор распледеляет пакеты?
<oxothuk> PPPoE:  он их не распределяет, а направлет
<PPPoE> а если разветвление через сплиттер?
<oxothuk> адсл?
<PPPoE> кабель
<oxothuk> тоесть? ethernet splitter&
<oxothuk> ?
<PPPoE> ну
<oxothuk> tcnm cdbs
<oxothuk> есть чвич
<oxothuk> свич
<PPPoE> и че?
<oxothuk> он просто соединяет компы
<PPPoE> а есть сплиттер
<oxothuk> а есть маршрутизатор, он соединяет сети
<Temporiel> сплиттер это такая коробочка для телефонной линии
<oxothuk> сплиттер эзернета, не не слышал
<PPPoE> инет кабель разветвлен с помощью сплиттера на два компа
<oxothuk>  либо свич
<oxothuk> либо лол
<PPPoE> как происходит маршрутизация пакетов
<inkvizitor68sl> никак
<oxothuk> ты с хоста отправляешь пакет по адресу.
<PPPoE> Что же я тогда видел?
<oxothuk> свич
<Temporiel> эзернет кабель сплиттером?
<oxothuk> о_О
<oxothuk> хочу взглянуть
<Temporiel> <PPPoE> инет кабель разветвлен с помощью сплиттера на два компа
<inkvizitor68sl> сплиттер вообще не может ничего маршрутизировать, потому что он тупо делит нормальную витую пару на 2 убогих с задействованными 2мя парами
<Temporiel> вот же)
<PPPoE> не мой pppoe кабель
<oxothuk> не удивлюсь если "инет кабель разветвлен с помощью сплиттера на два компа" это куча изоленты и скрученные проводки
<inkvizitor68sl> и даже гигабит не получится
<PPPoE> кроссовер
<PPPoE> толстый
<inkvizitor68sl> pppoe кабель?
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<PPPoE> нет
<oxothuk> pppoe это протокол
<PPPoE> сказал же
<oxothuk> это не кабель)
<PPPoE> я знаю
<oxothuk> кабель утп
<oxothuk> или фтп
<oxothuk> а проще витая пара
<oxothuk> или каоксил
<Temporiel> просто неясно что и чем там разветвлено вообще
<inkvizitor68sl> да всё понятно
<PPPoE> вернее одни ответвлен через сплиттер другой идет к вайфай роутеру и ко второму компу
<inkvizitor68sl> Temporiel: представь себе, что взяли 8 жильную витую пару и разделили при помощи мата и изоленты на 2
<inkvizitor68sl> Temporiel: вот тут тоже самое
<Temporiel> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> только красиво
<inkvizitor68sl> в пластиковой коробочке
<Temporiel> у меня по 8-и жилам просто два подключения при использовании 4-х жил проведено
<PPPoE> .exit
<Temporiel> без коробочек
<Temporiel> просто невьехал сразу
<ur5imw> inkvizitor68sl:   а распечатать то как?  там нет такой функции
<inkvizitor68sl> ur5imw: ctrl-p не работает?
<ur5imw> inkvizitor68sl: так мне совершено по другому надо печатать
<Temporiel> но это к маршрутизации вроде отношения вообще не имеет
<inkvizitor68sl> ur5imw: в смысле "по другому" ?
<inkvizitor68sl> Temporiel: ты думаешь ему этого не сказали) ?
<Temporiel> inkvizitor68sl: ок, пролистал увидел)
<ur5imw>  с обоих строниц и другим размером шрифта....
<inkvizitor68sl> ur5imw: ты можешь сделать так из ОО.о ?
<ur5imw> inkvizitor68sl:  и  ctrl-p  не работатет....
<ur5imw> да изОО могу но в другом формате
<User609[web]> Люди, здравствуйте! Купил дочке компьютер, поставил Убунту. Нужна прога для учёта и ограничения проводимого за компом времени. Есть такие deb-пакетами?
<inkvizitor68sl> ur5imw: ну поищи тогда по fb2 в синаптике
<ur5imw> inkvizitor68sl:чем его конвертировать можно?...винда слетела ....
<ck80> User609[web] гугль выдаёт: "Hamster (Project Hamster) — программа для учета и контроля времени под Linux."
<crazymouse> ur5imw: огнелисом попробуй открыть
<User609[web]> Немного не то. Нужно чтоб ограничивать время проведённое ребёнком за компом. Поигралась полчаса - часик принудительно отдохни. То что есть в настройках кажеца клавиатуры малофункционально.
<Over> Кто привязывал самбу к самбовому домену и входил на шары с винды?
<ur5imw> crazymouse:  огнелис открывает теми прогами что у меня есть....
<crazymouse> User609[web]: помоему есть в настройках заставки принудительное блокирование системы при работе более заданного времени на несколько минут
<User609[web]> "Блокировать экран при активном хранителе" есть. Не то.
<crazymouse> User609[web]: Система - Параметры - Клавиатура. Последняя закладка "Перерыв в работе".
<crazymouse> User609[web]: немного ошибся
<User609[web]> " То что есть в настройках клавиатуры малофункционально." Поприличнее есть чонить, кто знает? Под всякие другие операционные системы есть же, а?
<crazymouse> User609[web]: на вскидку - папин ремень)
<User609[web]> Когда папа дома ляля и так понятлива. Папа хочет знать сколько ляля в каникулы проводит времени за компом. Может логи какие почитать?
<crazymouse> User609[web]: логи умеешь читать? если да то тогда тебе сюда /var/log/auth*
<User609[web]> Я не умею, умничаю просто.
<ur5imw>  crazymouse: нашел выход ... в  CoolReader тупо все копируешь и вставляешь в ОО....
<SergeyIT> User609[web], напиши прогу
<User609[web]> Да я малость туповат
<SergeyIT> а потом дочку научишь
<User609[web]> А может чонить как в игровых клубах есть?
<User609[web]> Есть тута ответственные сотрудники?
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<User609[web]> Так, inkvizitor68sl вычёркиваю. Кто ещо не админит игровой клуб?
<inkvizitor68sl> User609[web]: ещё раз повторюсь - всех вычеркивай.
<inkvizitor68sl> User609[web]: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/113479/ читай
<urashima> получалось ли у кого-то завести батлфилд плэй4фри под вайном?
<urashima> а то в виртуалке как-то не особо играть =\ а хочется
<User609[web]> inkvizitor68sl Ничо себе glxgears у них показывает, у меня 500 всего. Чо ето может быть?
<inkvizitor68sl> видюха говно или драйвера поставил криво
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня 60 fps и я не парюсь на самом деле
<User609[web]> 9600GT же, более хотелось бы. Мож чонить подкрутить?
<inkvizitor68sl> покрути.
<[koshka]> ку
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: прикрутил cgroup к kvm ,теперь через virsh не меняются настройки только xml править(. НЕ пробовал еще?
<[v-8]_jupiter> спкщгз
<[v-8]_jupiter> cgroup
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: не пробовал и не хацу =)
<inkvizitor68sl> нафиг оно мне
<inkvizitor68sl> я тут SSL сертификат купить пытаюсь, матерюсь (
<inkvizitor68sl> )
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: убогий просто вариант
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: виртуалки будут уходить во фриз
<PPPoE> как раз мак адресса и участвуют в маршрутизации. Они запоминаются комутатором и служат для направления сетеввызх пакетов
<PPPoE> тролли хотели ввести меня в заблуждение
<inkvizitor68sl> блаблабла
<inkvizitor68sl> PPPoE: поговорим про уровни модели OSI ?
<inkvizitor68sl> PPPoE: для ТЕБЯ они в маршрутизации не участвуют.
<inkvizitor68sl> для админа сетевика - мейби.
<PPPoE> почему ты думаешь, что ты прав?
<PPPoE> вот я сейчас в книжке прочитал
<PPPoE> че ты мне болтаешь
<fghd> мак-адреса в маршрутизации? сильно
<inkvizitor68sl> PPPoE: окей. какая связь между "направлением пакетов в свичах" и маршрутизацией на уровне TCP/IP ?
<PPPoE> в локальной сети же
<PPPoE> лол
<fghd> маршрутизация идет по ip
<fghd> я гарантирую это
<PPPoE> от коммутатора
<PPPoE> к компам
<fghd> энд вот?
<PPPoE> тролли, да знай меру
<fghd> PPPoE: т.е. ты утверждаешь, что маршрутизация идет по мак-адресам?
<PPPoE> в локальной сети
<fghd> в чем разница между локальной сетью и интернетом?
<fghd> те же яйца, только в профиль
<PPPoE> дебил,
<PPPoE> ?
<fghd> PPPoE: фейспалм.жпг
<PPPoE> сам такой
<fghd> в глоабльных сетях ессно всякие bgp,is-is и всякое такое используются
<fghd> но суть одна и та же
<PPPoE> расскажи, как, по-твоему мнению, происходит маршрутизация для подсети?
<lorimar> помогите избавиться от сообщения при загрузке от avahi-daemon - служба будет отключена..
<lorimar> он поставился вместе с какой-то прогой, не знаю как его цивильно удалить...
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice PPPoE
<inkvizitor68sl> lorimar: организовать нормальную локалку
<PPPoE> а за че войс?
<TomFarr> Здрасти все, вот и сбылась мечта идиота, купил андроидфон, все хорошо, только контакты с симы не могу найти в нем
<inkvizitor68sl> !c
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='c'
<inkvizitor68sl> !v
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: нету в нем такой фичи
<TomFarr> inkvizitor68sl: с чего ты взял? Это же самое нужное в телефоне - бред
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: для чего?
<TomFarr> inkvizitor68sl: ну наверное чтобы звонить тем кому раньше звонил не?
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: не нужно было хранить контакты на столь древней вещи.
<inkvizitor68sl> http://android-phones.ru/faq/contacts/
<inkvizitor68sl> читай
<inkvizitor68sl> импортируй на телефон
<fghd> чорт, а я ему хотел про маски подсказать
<inkvizitor68sl> и никогда больше не страдай фигней
<rapidsp> вы че? контакты-меню-импорт/экспорт
<inkvizitor68sl> rapidsp: хранение не поддерживает
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле использовать он их не может
<inkvizitor68sl> только импорт и экспорт
<rapidsp> аа
<DenPal> подскажите опции netstat что бы глянуть кто на каком порту висит?
<Maverick> люди а єтот скрипт прокатит на кде?http://ubuntovod.ru/interface/plymouth-ubuntu.html
<gurza_linux> всем привет
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<gurza_linux> в опере есть что-нибудь типа addBlockPlus, как Firefox?
<Maverick> Народ как починить сплеш в кубунту?
<gurza_linux> наверное также как и в ubuntu
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: не спишь?)
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: нет
<XuMuK> ку
<inkvizitor68sl> чего хотел?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl:  тут?
<oxothuk> йо
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: да, да, да. чего хотел, быстрее говори уже)
<XuMuK> аасе)
<XuMuK> васн*
<XuMuK> да йоо
<rewned> всем привет
<oxothuk> ъ+
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: завтра говорю капусту те положат) я уже сеня отслюнявил)
<Red_U> линуксоиды)
<Red_U> вам покланится?
<Red_U> жжж
<Red_U> уважаю адекватов
<SergeyIT> !enter > Red_U
<ubuntuhelp> Red_U, please see my private message
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: и с асей у тя чото...
<SergeyIT> интим наверно )
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: надоела)
<farrukhjon> Доброго времени суток
<farrukhjon> Кто можеть помочь надо сконектовать mysql-connect-java-5.1.10.jar
<Nor8> трэй иконка для Ubuntu One откуда инсталируется или активируется, кто знает?
<oxothuk> farrukhjon: man и google, никогда не отказывали мне в помощи
<rapidsp> ненавижу Ф11... реально паника сразу
<inkvizitor68sl> rapidsp: клёвая штука же
<inkvizitor68sl> ещё бы придумать быструю переключалку окон
<inkvizitor68sl> встречал где то, но потерля(
<paul11> я вот тут запустил установку EtherApe через синаптик, а она висит, пишет waiting for synaptic to exit..
<paul11> что делать?
<XuMuK> выйти из синаптика?
<Nek263851> привет. Присваиваю переменную в скрипте (bash), а она исполняется.
<Nek263851> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593967/
<Nek263851> что я делаю не так?
<paul11> XuMuK, не, не помогает чёто
<XuMuK> не выходит чтоль?
<XuMuK> убей процесс...
<Red_U> ДА УЖ) странно что девучек тут нет
<Red_U> я бы хотел ni[
<Red_U> cjhhb
<Red_U> балваны
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<inkvizitor68sl> кого нету?
<inkvizitor68sl> а...здесь
<vladgobelen> inkvizitor68sl: Угу.. "Здравствуйте! Кого здесь нету?"
<ambal> test
<ubuntuhelp> ambal, Ну понг, и что?
<ambal> привет всем)
<ambal> помогите ктонибудь, плз) я отключил дрова проприетарные в 11.04 через стандартную утилиту драйверов и терь мне вобще сигнал на моник не поступает, как включить стандартные ноувеау ?)
<AndreX> ambal: rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AndreX> sudo*
<ambal> AndreX: ок, а как? я же не вижу ничего...(
<AndreX> alt + f1
<vladgobelen> ctrl+alt+F1
<ambal> мм, гуд, ща попробую)) спс)
<AndreX> ctrl +alt + f1 точнее
<AndreX> логин пасс и удаляй
<rapidsp> лучче всетаки mv...
<AndreX> ну что первое в голову пришло )
<AndreX> да и пере создать его не трудно
<ambal> чот не получаецо, ктр+алт+ф1 пашет, если монитор в слип-режиме? он у меня туда уходид, т.к нет сигнала
<AndreX> в безопасном грузись
<ambal> как?
<ambal> у меня граб не показываецо при зогрузке...
<AndreX> shist зажми при загрузке поя виться менюшка груба а там выбериш
<ambal> а, ок, спс)
<AndreX> и тогда уж cd /etc/X11 && mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup
<ambal> сделал, ща ребутнусь...)
<ambal> кстати в грабе тоже вслепую выбрал безопасный режим, от монитора сообщение вышло: input signal out of range. change settings to 1680:1050 & 60mgz
<AndreX> а зачем такое разрешение в грабе выставлять )
<ambal> AndreX: я не выставлял, это монитор просит такое... у меня раньше и на картинке загрузки тоже такое сообщение было
<ambal> получилось, спс большое, Вы мне очень помогли)
<AndreX> немазашто
<ambal> а как убрать эту картинку при загрузке или сделать её в 1680:1050 ?)
<AndreX> у тебя помоему биос в монике дохнет
<AndreX> то есть по этому и не может нормальное разрешение поднять
<ambal> не, у меня всегда такое с убунтой было, где-то с 10.04 версии так стало, 1 раз вобще пришлось монитор друга полквартала тащить, чтоб поставить, исправить этот ксорг.конф и поставить свой монитор))
<AndreX> ambal: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=90599.0 тут поищи или на всём форуме
<ambal> AndreX: спс)
<Pante59> красноглазите?
<k4m454k> Зелёномордим
<dmitry-melnikov> здавствуйте, может кто помочь почему микрофон в скайпе не работает? а на севене работает - проверил
<Maverick> слуш народ в кде лампочка на намлоке не горит но он работает что делать?
<Maverick> dmitry-melnikov: в других программах в убунту работает?
<dmitry-melnikov> а другие это какие? я кроме скайпа не знаю
<dmitry-melnikov> это вебка с встроеным микрофоном
<dmitry-melnikov> если просто врубаю как вебку, то видео рботает, а звука нету
<Maverick> dmitry-melnikov: Гном или кеді?
<Maverick> кеды*
<dmitry-melnikov> гном
<dmitry-melnikov> ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<Maverick> dmitry-melnikov: в настроках скайпа попробуй выключить "разрешить скайп автоматически подстраивать громкость"
<dmitry-melnikov> сделал
<dmitry-melnikov> сейчас тест проведу
<Karantin_> Добрый день, у меня к вам вопрос по симлинкам ) ln -s (объект на что ссылаеся) (путь где будет лежать ссылка)       и вот если выбираю ~/Documents  ~/  он создает линк с названием Documents... можно ли сделать так, чтобы он создавал линк  с Другим названием?
<Maverick> Karantin_: выбирай другой линк
<Pante59> dmitry-melnikov: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=40271.0
<Maverick> помоему
<dmitry-melnikov> не пашет, спс за ссылку, сейчас почитаю
<Maverick> dmitry-melnikov: я просто непомню в гноме что я вообще делал)
<dmitry-melnikov> нифига не пашет((
<paul11> XuMuK, не, выходит. только открваю, а там всё тоже самое
<ftk> ln -s ~/Documents  ~/docs создаст docs указывающий на Documents
<dhoine> как подружить vlc и vdpau?
<shenmue> карта у тебя нвидиа?
<dhoine> да, 8800 гт
<shenmue> !vdpau
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='vdpau'
<shenmue> плёха
<dhoine> :-(
<shenmue> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/аппаратная_поддержка_hd_видео
<shenmue> не успел
<renigat> привет
<renigat> как можно сменить пароль на связке ключей?
<renigat> в Empathy 2.32.1?
<shenmue> система - параметры - пароли и ключи
<ambal> test
<ubuntuhelp> ambal, Понг понг понг...
<ambal> привет всем
<ambal> AndreX: тут?)
<AndreX> да
<ambal> хелп ми, плз, почему-то слетело разрешение, как сделать обратно 1680:1050 ?)
<ambal> не при загрузке, в самой системе
<ambal> монитор не определяецо или что
<shenmue> зайти в настройку разрешения экрана
<shenmue> поставить разрешение 1680:1050
<shenmue> согласится с данным разрешением
<ambal> не ставицо, максимум 1024:768
<shenmue> видюха?
<ambal> и монитор - unknow пишет
<ambal> shenmue: встроенная 6100
<shenmue> это полсе чего так?
<AndreX> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg а если так
<AndreX> он дрова удалил
<ambal> shenmue: редактировал grub, пытался отключить сплеш заставку эту
<shenmue> там строчку пустой сделать и все =)
<Antiban> Всем
<AndreX> Antiban: и тебе
<shenmue> по пиву!
<ambal> AndreX: команда выполнилась, но нч не изменилось
<AndreX> а теперь иксы пере грузи и попробуй изменить
<ambal> shenmue: нет, верней сначала я пытался сделать её в разрешении 1680:1050
<ambal> AndreX: xorg.conf файл не появился
<AndreX> ambal: а его и недолжно быть у тебя дров нет и без него работать должно
<ambal> AndreX: ок, ща попробую перезагрузить иксы..
<ambal> ктр+алт+бекспейс? не срабатывает)
<ferrer3> Народ, ставлю 10.10 с флэшки, надо выбрать диск для установки, пишет корневая файловая система не определена.. всё перетыкал что делать?
<ambal> ла,  я на ребут тода)
<ambal> надеюсь, вернусь))
<Antiban> такой вопрос есть 2 компа на одном убунту на другом винда работает как сервер. как настроить убунту чтоб интернет был
<AndreX> ambal: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<AndreX> Antiban: винда как сервер?
<total__> добрый вечер
<Antiban> Имею ввиду что на винде есть доступ в нет
<AndreX> Antiban: ну расшарь нет на винде если там модем конечно
<ferrer3> народ что  за продвинутая утилита раззметки диска?
<Antiban> andrex нет модема там нет два компа просто в сетке
<ferrer3> как ей пользоваться, не могу выбрать диск для установки
<AndreX> Antiban: блин а нет то через чё идёт
<SergeyIT> ferrer3, отключи лишние, а то запортишь
<Antiban> Andrex волокно
<ambal> AndreX: нч не изменилось..(
<ferrer3> сергей, я снова с ноутом вожусь, там хард на 3 диска разбит в винде акронисом... сейчас надо выбрать диск для линукса, но там я не могу понять как ((
<AndreX> ambal: а до того как начал сплэш скрин убирать нормально было разрешение?
<Antiban> Andrex я так понял в настройках eth0 нужно что то прописать
<GuestArbaiter> как настроить виртуалбох, чтобы на нём Юнити в 11.04 запустилось? а то парит мне мозг на счет несовместимости оборудования...
<AndreX> Antiban: ага днс сервер имаску сети и айпишник компа
<SergeyIT> ferrer3, 1) это не диски, а разделы 2) может почитаешь сначала о линуксе?
<AndreX> Antiban: http://www.volhov.ru/frm12/viewtopic.php?t=1104 вроде это
<ferrer3> прежде чем читать, надо поставить без проблем, а сейчас у меня одни проблемы
<SergeyIT> ferrer3, примерно так http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B7%D0%BC%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B0
<Antiban> Andrex на винде значит 192.168.0.1  на убунту тоже с 2 в конце маска 255.255.255.0 шлюз 1 айпи   о так не работает
<GuestArbaiter> я что, один прежде чем поставить Убунту трижды перечитал "Руководство для новичков"?)))))
<m00nkey> люди, никто не подскажет почему в tuxguitar звук может не пахать?
<AndreX> Antiban: 192.168.0.0.1 это что ip компа или dns или  шлюз
<SergeyIT> GuestArbaiter, похоже )))
<AndreX> новый ip
<AndreX> ambal: а зачем дрова удалял ?
<SergeyIT> так зима кончилась )
<Antiban> Andrex 192.168.0.1 это айпи компа
<ambal> AndreX: проприетарные сильно глючат, любое окно при изменении размера становицо всё белым и тд...
<ambal> AndreX: что ещё посоветуешь?)
<AndreX> ну тогда дуй на форум и ищи как править разрешение со свободными дровами
<ambal> вобщем надо заного сгенерировать xorg.conf...
<ambal> кто-нибудь знает?)
<SergeyIT> хорг не нужен
<AndreX> а толку
<ambal> SergeyIT: а что надо? не понимаю... тогда надо как-то сделать, чтоб монитор заного определился прально..
<AndreX> Antiban: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=114116.0
<AndreX> пробуй
<Antiban> Andrex это ip компа с виндой
<SergeyIT> ambal: http://www.google.ru/search?q=%D1%81%D0%BD%D0%B5%D1%81+%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0+%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B7%D1%80%D0%B5%D1%88%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5+%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B7%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B5&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<AndreX> Antiban: фз я всегда через роутеры делал а с винды оптику не расшаривал
<ambal> сорри, попробовал ещё койчо, мне что-нидь ответили?)
<ferrer3> блин при установке какая-то неправильная утилита работы с дисками (в фаге совсем другая) и пешет хрень.. а я не могу выбрать раздел из-за этого
<Maverick> народ у меня при включенном нам локе не горит лампочка что делать?
<ambal> смени её))
<shenmue> забить
<inkvizitor68sl> Maverick: радоваться, что экономишь электроэнергию
<shenmue> драйвера кстати
<shenmue> все дело в них
<Maverick> inkvizitor68sl: а серьёзно?
<inkvizitor68sl> серьёзно
<SergeyIT> ferrer3, а ты думаешь мы видим что у тебя?
<ferrer3> пишет корневая файловая система не определена..
<AndreX> ну выбири раздел какойнибудь как /
<ferrer3> видит мой раздел как нтфс, а как выбрать его я хз
<ferrer3> сда7 называется в нтфс ((
<AndreX> мдя
<AndreX> ferrer3: http://zedomax.com/blog/2010/06/01/how-to-install-ubuntu-10-4-on-a-pc/
<Antiban> Andrex почитал не то
<SergeyIT> AndreX, бесполезно...
<ferrer3> по вашей ссылке перенаправление вечное, а видео не посмотреть из-за этого
<AndreX> Antiban: ну я хз гугли как оптику из вин расшарить
<Antiban> Самое интересное что пишет соединение установлено :)
<AndreX> SergeyIT: почему ))
<SergeyIT> AndreX, не догадываешься? ))
<AndreX> не а
<ferrer3> народ, всё таки как выбрать нужный раздел сда7? в этой утилите при установке? Пишет: корневая файловая система не определена, Исправьте это из меню разметки
<GuestArbaiter> ferrer3, так прога выглядит или как то по-другому? http://itmages.ru/image/view/167738/16253676
<GuestArbaiter> ferrer3, или вообще текстово-синяя, как в биосе?
<ferrer3> при установке предлагает три варианта во втором или третьем окне после выбора языка
<shenmue> ferrer3 ты корень хочешь на сда7 забабахать?
<ferrer3> 3 вариант указать разделы вручную
<GuestArbaiter> ferrer3, тебе надо выбрать сда7, куда ты хочешь установить убунту и задать ему "Точка монтирования" в параметр "\"
<ferrer3> и вылезает эта непонятная утилита ((
<GuestArbaiter> ferrer3, не, не "\", а "/"
<SergeyIT> ferrer3, тебе написано - исправить из меню разметки (правда после этого может вин не грузиться, ты еще и акронисом побаловался)
<GuestArbaiter> ferrer3, это и будет определение корневой файловой системы
<ferrer3> а какую лучше файловую систему выбрать ехт4?
<GuestArbaiter> да, у меня, например именно она
<SergeyIT> ferrer3, еще раздел для свопа нужен
<ferrer3> а почему вдруг винда не будет грузиться, если она вроде как не в сда7?
<SergeyIT> ferrer3, бывает...
<shenmue> а разве можно корневой раздел в логический ставить?
<ferrer3> блин, я тогда лучше через вуби...
<SergeyIT> shenmue, можно
<Antiban> Ferrer бери внешний и ставь туда
<_Arsen_> Кто-нить сталкивался с восстановлением данных в Ubuntu? ext4 после форматирования (быстрого) есть варианты восттановить? testdisk запустил, сканит...  Может еще что-нить эффективное?
<SergeyIT> ferrer3, кто не рискует, тот... а вуби у тебя уже был
<GuestArbaiter> никто не нашел решения проблемы отключения Wi-Fi при входе/выходе в спяще/ждущий режим?
<ambal> блин, чож делоть...
<ferrer3> да хз.. походу даже если я с лайвсд поставлюсь проблему с яркостью это не решит, к сожалению
<SergeyIT> GuestArbaite, у меня было на буке (самсунг) - в инете лекарство нашел
<SergeyIT> GuestArbaite, на форуме обсуждалось
<ferrer3> у меня кстати, эта хрень с вай-фай тоже )
<Makedonets> всем привет
<Makedonets> подскажите ламеру! =)
<GuestArbaiter> SergeyIT, ок, пойду дальше его перекапывать, а то надоело уже, что бук надолго нельзя оставить, приходится время от времени мышкой махать)))
<Makedonets> Qt знает кто нибудь?
<GuestArbaiter> нет, эт что такое?
<GuestArbaiter> )))
<Antiban> Так еще раз задам вопрос мы тут с Andrexом пытались но ничего не придумали. есть винда и убунту в одной сетке на винде есть интернет как настроить чтоб в убунту был нет
<SergeyIT> Makedonets, там /join #qt-ru, но они молчат, медитируют )
<Makedonets> =) спасибо
<GuestArbaiter> Antiban, комп с ноутом через хаб или напрямую соединены?
<shenmue> Antiban в винде инет расшарен?
<Antiban> Хаб
<Makedonets> SergeyIT, дак и ты там =) может подскажешь?
<Antiban> В винде да расшарен
<GuestArbaiter> Antiban, может глупый вопрос конечно, но... Рабочая группа в самбе и в винде одинаковая стоит?
<shenmue> вах... сылку продинамил.... мануал был хороший
<SergeyIT> Makedonets, а ты в чем компилишь?
<Antiban> Гастробайтер одна и та же
<Makedonets> SergeyIT, средствами qt
<GuestArbaiter> SergeyIT, а ты родной Network manager используешь или что-то другое?
<SergeyIT> GuestArbaiter, НМ - пока не жаловался
<GuestArbaiter> потому что я виде решение проблемы просто заменой менеджера соединений, но мне инет с мобилника нужен, а Wicd его, вроде как не поддерживает...
<GuestArbaiter> SergeyIT, тогда полез копаться дальше))))
<alexzulu> GuestArbaiter, инет можно скриптами пппд цеплять.
<alexzulu> нафик нужны менеджеры.
<kukman> если у меня своп 2гб, а оперативки 4гб, какова вероятность, что хибернейту не хватит свопа?
<shenmue> 50%
<shenmue> либо хватит либо не хватит
<ferrer3> вы юморист однако
<shenmue> нет. просто у него два варианта развития событий.
<Threy> Может математики
<kukman> другое дело, вместимое ОЗУ сжимается перед хибернейтом
<kukman> я думаю что процент гдето к 80-90% стремится, что хватит
<kukman> если не с всей занятой памятью делать хибернейт
<shenmue> кто то на убунту ру спрашивал как своп в оп перенести
<kukman> другое дело, можно ext4 ужать на 2гб без потери информации?
<kukman> чтобы свопу отдать
<GuestArbaiter> хы-хы-хы, кое что попробовал, щас глянем))))))
<Pante59> ктонибудь знает когда репв Beta 2 разморозят?
<Pante59> *репы
<shenmue> для обновы?
<Pante59> да щас Beta1 стоит с последними обновами уже дня 3 не обновляетса
<Pante59> кстати UbuntuTweak обновилса))
<shenmue> страшный стал такой да?
<shenmue> с дурацкими вкладками
<Pante59> ставили?
<shenmue> новости читаю
<shenmue> про новый убунту твик недели две назад писали
<Pante59> у меня не пошел
<Pante59> 2 недели назад только наброски седня бета пришла
 * shenmue все равно ждет катю
<Pante59> ????
<shenmue> мята 11
<Maverick> shenmue: только что как раз прочитал про Катю))))
<Pante59> мятная катя)))пошлость)))
<Maverick> хД
<Pante59> таже бунта тока в профиль
<Pante59> *у
<shenmue> http://pastebin.com/Eyq0Tp0D гг
<Pante59> y/n   yes)))
<Pante59> а гном ваш кака полная пол вечера тестил нунафик сказал себе
<Maverick> Pante59: я с гнома свалил потому как испугался что в убунте поставят юнити
<Maverick> юните бред как мне кажется
<Pante59> Maverick: я про гном 3 а юнити няшка имхо
<Maverick> Pante59: мне не то не то не пришлось по вкусу.. поэтому решил кеды опробовать.. мб вернусь обратно..
<Pante59> Maverick: меня в кде задолбали с флешем проблемы
<Maverick> Pante59: че за траблы?
<ferrer3> подскажите пожалуйста, я нашёл какую-то команду smartdimmer из консоли, для регулировки яркости.. но она не установлена, и не ставится
<ferrer3> не удалось пакет smartdimmer
<Pante59> включаеш флеш на весь екран а он на задний фон за браузнром открываетса окно браузера опускаеш а за ним видео браузер сворачиваеш вместе с флешем прячетса
<shenmue> умвр
<Pante59> *,,,
<Karloss> госпада что за панелька на скриншоте http://bit.ly/dG2Dk7 справа, показывает инфу типа коньков, м?
<Pante59> conky же
<Karloss> чет не похож на коньки, или все эе коньки?
<alexzulu|2> gkrellm это
<Karloss> alexzulu:  Thx!
<Karloss> оно
<ferrer3> Подскажите с этим smardimmer ом плз
<alexzulu> Karloss, я им просто пользовался до недавнего времени, поэтому и помню.:)
<shenmue> ferrer3	а что с ним7
<ferrer3> каманда которая должна менять яркость... но на моей только что установленной системе она не установлена, а установка не к чему не приводит
<shenmue> smartdimmer
<ferrer3> дада...
<shenmue> ты с ошибкой писал
<ferrer3> в консоли правильно написал )
<shenmue> феррер
<ferrer3> Пишет, что не удалось пакет Smartdimmer
<shenmue> что не удалось?
<ferrer3> найти
<shenmue> ты с маленькой писал?
<Karloss> alexzulu: а как он? этот gkrellm...
<alexzulu> нормально. мне нравится. просто я его суперкарамбой сейчас заменил.
<ferrer3> да, писал с маленькой всё равно нет
<ferrer3> с большой тоже
<Karloss> alexzulu: а что есть суперкарамба?
<alexzulu> типа коньков но под кде.
<Karloss> ясно спс
<Maverick> Народ я скачал скин для мплеера как его натянуть  теперь?
<shenmue> ferrer3	в синаптике глянь. в репах убунту он
<shenmue> Maverick	в настройках мпплеера смотрел?
<Maverick> shenmue: у меня smplayer
<Maverick> shenmue: там невидно
<shenmue> ммм.... ты хочешь скин от мпплеера куда поставить?
<Maverick> shenmue: в смплеер
<Maverick> shenmue: я просто вообще ничего не понял по нему.. если скачать чистый мплеер там же даже нету интерфейса
<shenmue> как это нет?
<Maverick> shenmue: ну точнее когда у меня был еще гном я немог найти как его граф ферсию запустить
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-25.png вот кнопки. меню глобальное сверху. рамка есть. и заголовок
<Maverick> shenmue: и оттуда же скины ставятся?
<Maverick> shenmue: всмысле прямо с интерфейса?
<shenmue> он по дефолту такой у меня
<go8765> добрый вечер. подскажите пожалуйста что означает WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, it will be ignored in a future release.
<Maverick> shenmue: http://linuxway.ru/poleznoe/ustanovka-mplayer-v-ubuntu-10-10/ я устанавливал по этой инструкции
<Maverick> shenmue: там внизу типа Осталось только установить графический интерфейс для Mplayer
<Maverick> shenmue: я его и поставил
<Maverick> smplayer
<shenmue> там где скин разве нет интрукции?
<Maverick> shenmue: неа распаковал там ток сайт разраба
<go8765> спс - разобрался сам - надо было добавить пользователя в группу виртуалбокса
<shenmue> Maverick я вот в гугле по первой ссылке нашел как скины ставить
<Maverick> shenmue: сам не умею создавать поиск запросы(
<shenmue> пора друг мой пора
<Maverick> shenmue: согласен дай ссылку плз
<shenmue> http://www.google.ru/
<shenmue> там полоска
<Maverick> блин)
<Maverick> я этот сайт знаю)
<shenmue> вв полоску записывай то что хочешь найти
<GuestArbaiter> а никто не знает, в кубунте есть такие же траблы с восстановлением Wifi после спящего режима или нет?
<GuestArbaiter> просто я особо с ГУИ еще не определился и очень нравятся и гном и кде, а, значит, и нахожусь на этапе, когда смена ГУИ проблем не доставит)))
<shenmue> не юзай спящий режим
<Nor8>  GuestArbaiter: Ты первый, кто вообще говорит, что есть такая трабла. Видимо, сам где то не то накрутил.
<GuestArbaiter> нет, траблы, как таковой не существует, но ведь есть люди, которым больше нравятся кде, а кому то гном, а мне и то и другое нравится.
<GuestArbaiter> да и привыкнуть ни к одному ни к другому еще не успел, я об этом)
<Nor8> Гном практичнее
<XuMuK> kde зло)
<GuestArbaiter> shenmue, ноут. бес спящего режима вообще не айс.
<shenmue> ммморпг зло
<GuestArbaiter> вот оно и началось))))
<shenmue> GuestArbaiter а выкл и вкл не проще?
<XuMuK> уэво всяком случае раньше было, новый я ещё не заценил...
<XuMuK> но не думаю, что там чото капмтольно изменилос...
<Nor8> GuestArbaiter: Вообще странно, что он не поднимает сеть после спящего режима, последний раз слышал про такое на версии 8.04
<shenmue> 8 04 еще актуальна
<GuestArbaiter> меня это в общем-то и не раздражает даже, просто неприятно, что е работает))))
<Nor8> GuestArbaiter: Как вариант  sudo restart network-manager
<GuestArbaiter> и перезагруз меня не накаляет, тем более это не занимает столько времени как в винде)
<Antiban> Парни у меня еще один вопрос на работе дядя федя со сквидом стоит дома товарищ убунту ssh server настроен как проброс портов сделать
<GuestArbaiter> щас с рестартом нетворка посмотрим, спасибо)
<Nor8> XuMuK: Я тут запустил Modern Warfare 2 под вайном, могу сказать, что новая версия вайна дает прирост
<shenmue> новая или стабильная новая
<Nor8> shenmue: 1.3.17 которая
<RStyler> всем привет
<RStyler> вчера наконец победил неподимую, по мнению многих камеру Genius ilook300 в Skype :)))
<RStyler> если у кого подобные проблемы готов поделиться
<user_> хай!
<inkvizitor68sl> RStyler: набросай статейку - напишем, куда надо
<RStyler> оки напишу обзор
<RStyler> точнее подробную инструкцию
<inkvizitor68sl> RStyler: debian.pro, если что
<inkvizitor68sl> RStyler: http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=ubuntu+zte+mf+192 вот например по конкретной железке поиск в гугле =)
<inkvizitor68sl> RStyler: http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=ubuntu+zte+mf+192&lr=213 вот в яше
<RStyler> я пробовал множество всего
<inkvizitor68sl> RStyler: ну это я к тому, что статья не потеряется
<RStyler> неужели считаешь если бы сделал по ману выложенному в гуглах и все сразу заработало я бы стал об этом писать в канал ???
<inkvizitor68sl> RStyler: такс. перевожу свою тираду. Ты пишешь статью. Я её кладу туда, где её будут находить люди в гугле ;)
<shenmue> да
<RStyler> вобщем я напишу подробно а ты выкладываешь ок :)
<inkvizitor68sl> RStyler: авторство указать не забуду и ссылочку, если есть куда
<GuestArbaiter> Nor8, благодарю за идею рестарта НМ, но не помогает. На сколько я понял, не восстанавливается модуль беспроводного соединения...
<xoveax> как wget заставить не сохранять файл? т.е. можно так wget link -O killme && rm killme, но может есть вариант проще?
<inkvizitor68sl> xoveax: скорость тестить?
<GuestArbaiter> а вот с его перезапуском я пока разобраться не могу)))
<Nor8> GuestArbaiter: Тебе нужно смотреть в гугле, как его из спящего режима выводить под Убунту.
<Nor8> GuestArbaiter: Ему ось шлет сигнал заснуть, но не будит
<RStyler> а если не сохранять зачем тогда вообще получать этот файл wgetом ???
<RStyler> что бы сразу удалить ????
<inkvizitor68sl> xoveax: wget http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-releases/10.04/ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-i386.iso -O /dev/null
<GuestArbaiter> Nor8, я знаю, и пытаюсь понять как решить эту проблему, но пока не получается)))) таки это и нравится в данный момент в убунте, все через одно место, но интересно, как же оттуда выбраться))))
<Nor8> GuestArbaiter: Не, не, не путай то место, через которое сделали венду и убунту)))))
<xoveax> inkvizitor68sl, ну не совсем скорость, а за решение спасибо.
<NGE01> достать руки оттуда где они сейчас и прикрепить где они должны быть
<GuestArbaiter> Nor8, сейчас я скажу самые страшные слова.... " В ВЕНДЕ ВСЁ РАБОТАЕТ!!!!" )))))))))
<GuestArbaiter> но, как я уже сказал, тут интересно разобраться как заставить это работать))))
<Nor8> GuestArbaiter: За те деньги, которые платят за венду, было бы странно, если бы не работало. Но здесь ты можешь пофиксить всё сам))))
<Nor8> GuestArbaiter: БеЗплатно)))
<GuestArbaiter> ага, только волокардин, корвалол и валерианка)))))))))))))))
<Nor8> GuestArbaiter: Ну, ну, наш нелегально работающий друк, не стоит драматизировать! ))))
<GuestArbaiter> эх, Салават проиграл(((((
<GuestArbaiter> я русский))))
<GuestArbaiter> "Ага, только нам-то, Эфиоп, не гони"))))
<Nor8> )))
<inkvizitor68sl> ента
<inkvizitor68sl> dns хостинг потестировать никто не хочет?
<GuestArbaiter> вот если бы я знал,что это такое, может быть и согласился)))))
<inkvizitor68sl> ну кто-то же да знает =)
<GuestArbaiter> оппппаа!!!!!
<GuestArbaiter> не, ну это же надо такую точность. вошёл ровно в 00:00:00!!!!
<Nor8> Все, загадывй желание)))
<GuestArbaiter> А наслолько сильно тут за офф-топ карают?
<GuestArbaiter> просто время от времени канал вообще вымирает, а можно было бы поговорить параллельно о чем-нибудь))))
<Nor8> До бета2 11.04 обновился кто-нибудь?
<GuestArbaiter> я) на виртуалке)))
<|Philipp2007|> GuestArbaiter: Ну вроде бы когда нет ни каких вопросов и ни кому не нужна помощь то не карают
<GuestArbaiter> но что-то меня особо ничего, кроме собственно величины обновления не впечатлило))))
<shenmue> хы
<GuestArbaiter> Юнити, так вообще мне сказала, что оборудование не подходит для запуска, а гном нормально работает, поковырялся пару часов и надоело)
<|Philipp2007|> GuestArbaiter: А юнити не OpenGL нужен?
<|Philipp2007|> Просто виртуалка вроде бы не потянет его
<GuestArbaiter> я просто на этой неделе поставил себе задачу посмотреть и кубунту и ксубунту, а заодно и бету скачал, на форуме много в теме про него пишут.
<GuestArbaiter> но если релизы нормально под виртуалкой запустились, то бета только гном запускала, а ведь так хотелось на юнити взглянуть, а в живую ставить не могу(((
<|Philipp2007|> ну ксубунту удобная вешь для слабых компов
<GuestArbaiter> да, мне тоже понравилась, но с первого взгляда уж слишком гном напоминает))))
<|Philipp2007|> жаль у тебя юнити не запустилось. хоть отзывы бы услышал.
<GuestArbaiter> я на ноут Нетвор едишн ставил
<GuestArbaiter> *нетворк едишн
<GuestArbaiter> там юнити, но мне не очень понравилась, если честно.
<GuestArbaiter> народ говорит, что панель подходит в качестве замены доку, но я доком не пользуюсь) а значит заменять мне его не нужно, но и времени осваивать не было...
<GuestArbaiter> поэтому глянул только поверхностно и поставил 10.04
<Nor8> GuestArbaiter: Так у тебя в 11.04 не просыпается нет?
<GuestArbaiter> Nor8, каюсь, не проверял.
<shenmue> http://ubuntu.onego.ru/news/socializiruemsya-pri-pomoshhi-gwibber-i-linz-unity/
<Nor8> GuestArbaiter: Ты 3-ий гном не поставил на 11.04?
<Sergey_IT> GuestArbaite, моя проблема с wifi http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=114401.msg849408#msg849408
<GuestArbaiter> Sergey_IT, ох, спасибо, сейчас буду разбираться)
<GuestArbaiter> Nor8, нет, не стал особо с 11.04 играться, как видишь, в 10.04 еще не до конца разобрался, так, поиграть ставил)))
<bggooo> Подскажите что-то лень искать, как запустить vlc с подгруженным интерфейсом http? ^)
<Aliso4kaaa> Народ поставила кс. 1.6 захожу в нее из нее выкидывает. что может такое быть?  с других кс тоже кидает?
<GuestArbaiter> Sergey_IT, самое смешное, что я как раз сейчас ищу решение через твое решение)))) остается только найти модуль который загружает мою вифи-карточку))))
<GuestArbaiter> и вписать её в указанную на странице команду)
<Makedonets> люди, скомпилил cmake-ом библиотеку lib*.a как теперь ее установить? =)
<Makedonets> или можно просто скопировать в /usr/local/lib?
<inkvizitor68sl> Makedonets: в /lib лучше
<inkvizitor68sl> универсальнее
<_DvosihNIK_> Здрасте , какую литературу о linux можете посоветовать ?
<inkvizitor68sl> _DvosihNIK_: тебе как админу или как юзеру?
<_DvosihNIK_> как юзеру
<inkvizitor68sl> тогда не ко мне)
<inkvizitor68sl> ищи что то по типу "Ubuntu user guide" "ubuntu start pdf" в гугле =)
<inkvizitor68sl> а так - ничего хорошего нет
<_DvosihNIK_> что совсем ?! О_О
<inkvizitor68sl> хорошей - совсем
<inkvizitor68sl> "почитать перед сном" - более, чем достаточно
<inkvizitor68sl> _DvosihNIK_: советую начать с http://ubuntologia.ru/
<inkvizitor68sl> не книга, но расписано толково, даже по моим меркам
<patron> 2:5 )))))
<_DvosihNIK_> ты убил во мне последнюю надежду -_-  многое что перечитал оказалось редкостным .....
<_DvosihNIK_> спс
<GuestArbaiter> Sergey_IT, короче я понял, что надо делать, заставить при просыпании запускать модуль инициализирующий вифи карточку, только надо теперь его точное имя найти))))
<GuestArbaiter> но это завтра, щас уже глаза закрываются)))
<GuestArbaiter> Всем до свидания!!!
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> время ж 1
<inkvizitor68sl> 11
<GuestArbaiter> я в уфе
<inkvizitor68sl> я только перестал хотеть спать после утреннего подъёма ~_~
<GuestArbaiter> +2 к Москве)))) у нас 01-00, а завтра на работу)
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<EliasGatsu> Кто-нибудь плеером exaile пользуется? Почему-то не показывает список shoutcast радио станций, а также не открывает плейлист m3u
<shenmue> а он поддерживаает?
<Sergey_IT> keros, чего скачешь?
<keros> Sergey_IT плохие клиенты ша скачал(айфон)
<keros> Sergey_IT там при входе на канал, оно просто вылетало
<keros> Как называется штука, с которой можно запускать гном или кде(выбирать перед входом) ?
<shenmue> gdm kdm
<keros> Нене, что надо установить, стобы можно было выбирать?)
<XuMuK> школьнеги, напомните кто-нить формулы длинны и площади окружности))
<shenmue> я помню формулу одну но ни помню что она значит
<shenmue> два пи эр квадрат
<shenmue> keros	выбирать что именно?
<Sergey_IT> keros, так диалоге логина выбор
<keros> С=2пи радиус. С это длина окружности
<keros> shenmue выбрать можно, в кде или в гном входить
<XuMuK> короче L=2*r*P и S=P*r*r, не?
<keros> XuMuK оно
<Nor8> КТо-нибудь поставил уже бетку 2-ую 11.04?
<shenmue> я
<shenmue> не ставил
<XuMuK> keros, gnome-desktop , kde-desktop
<XuMuK> ето мета пакеты которые тянут с собой сё необходимое...
<keros> Их надо apt-get ?
<XuMuK> да
<keros> Спс
<XuMuK> ну или через синаптег, кому каг удобне
<shenmue> уфф фильм "исходный код" вообщем не шняга
<Nor8> shenmue: И ведь всё правда в нем)))
<XuMuK> а чо, уже выложили?
<XuMuK> я тоже хотел заценить...
<shenmue> я тс скачал
<XuMuK> с рутрекера?
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, скачай код ядраи наслаждайся ))
<shenmue> нет конечно
 * shenmue не любит рутрекер
<Nor8> Рутрекер жадные на траффик, да и перевод не всегда хороший
<Nor8> Так что, лучше на языке оригинала с сабами
<shenmue> лучше хабы юзать
<Nor8> Ну или так
<Nor8> Скорсть не всегда хорошая на хабах
<shenmue> эм...
<shenmue> там п2п
<Nor8> Прошлая установка беты 11.04 поверх 10.10 закончилась тем, что домашний раздел, зашифрованный, успешно отвалился. Кто знает, как этого избежать?
<shenmue> да и тем более к 20 хабам сразу подключайся. сразу се будет
<shenmue> Nor8 никогда не обновлятся
<Nor8> shenmue: Не вариант
<shenmue> а сносить ос и ставить заново. все нужное их хоум копипастить
<Nor8> shenmue: Так и делаю, но хотелось избежать лишней суеты
<shenmue> ты ее и избежишь
<shenmue> убунту успешно обновлятся в 99% случаев это когда ты не ставил дрова, не ставил сторонний софт, не ковырял системных настроек. тупо голая ос
<Nor8> Нет, там масса прог, которые заново приходится ставить
<shenmue> для этого есть dpkg
<Nor8>  shenmue: В 11.04 есть опция обновления с диска при запуске с образа
<shenmue> делаем списог прог потом ставим
<Nor8>  shenmue:  Новая опция, не было такоу еще в установщике
<shenmue> видел. но тупо гнатся за обновами это тупо
<ambal> test
<ubuntuhelp> ambal, Понг понг понг...
<ambal> прет всем)
<ambal> вобщем такая трабла, на 38-7 ядре всё норм, а на 38-8 ядре неоч, как перенести все ностройки со старого ядра на новое?)
<shenmue> Nor8 вот вопрос выше. что я и говорил о про погоню за новым
<Sergey_IT> ссзб
<Nor8> ambal: Бетку 2 поставил?
<ambal> Nor8: не, 1, а что уже 2 вышла?
<Nor8> ambal: 38-8 ядро второй бетки
<ambal> Nor8: хз, я обновлялся, возможно тоже ядро и на 2 бете тож
<Nor8> ambal: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/117503/
<Nor8> Используется ядро Linux Kernel 2.6.38-8
<ambal> ща гляну)
<Nor8> ambal: Посмотрел? Как вообще работает дистр после обновления?
<shenmue> =)
<lev15> Всем привет! Помогите! Не работает локальная сеть и Интернет, а без них никак. Подробнее http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=147733.0
<go8765---> небольшой вопросик- существуют сайты с программами на яве дли линукса ?
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765---: ага, mirror.yandex.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> packages.ubuntu.com
<go8765---> inkvizitor68sl: мне бы со скринами и только на яве
<inkvizitor68sl> тогда нету
<go8765---> inkvizitor68sl: а много вообще пронрамм на java ?
<inkvizitor68sl> много, но они убоги
<go8765---> inkvizitor68sl: я просто недавно для себя открыл jdownloader и решил что неплохо поинтересоваться (а то я 2 только знаю и они довольно неплохи-вторая vuze)
<inkvizitor68sl> хы
<shenmue> опера
<shenmue> на дажве
<shenmue> на джаве*
<shenmue> хотя кого это волнует в 3 ночи
<inkvizitor68sl> меня
<inkvizitor68sl> поэтому я оперой и не пользуюсь +)
<shenmue> я про оперу мини ^^
<inkvizitor68sl> а какая разница
<inkvizitor68sl> я уже никакой не пользуюсь =)
<shenmue> теперь на хроме?
<inkvizitor68sl> давно уже
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и на дельфине в андроиде
<inkvizitor68sl> когда ж андроид на С перепишут(
#ubuntu-ru 2011-04-15
<go8765---> никто случайно не знает - можно к exalie научить понимать cue ?
<vladgobelen> go8765---: А ты другие не пробовал плееры?
<go8765---> vladgobelen: пробовал, просто интерфейс уж больно его мне нравится...
<vladgobelen> угу.. этакий амарок на гтк.. ужасно
<shenmue> цыц
<shenmue> юнити на qt ... ужасно
<vladgobelen> go8765---: Да, он куе не поддерживает. Я советую попробовать дедбиф. Пока это единственный беспроблемный плеер.
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Да. Я об этом давно говорил. Даже Шатлврот от гтк постепенно отказывается.
<shenmue> он не отказывается
<shenmue> а далает дистр для себя
<shenmue> а тут все ведутся
<go8765---> vladgobelen: foobnix мне больше ноавиться - cue нормально воспроизводит+ внешне почти как exalue(недопиленны exalie - скорее так)
<vladgobelen> go8765---:  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/540.png вот идеальный интерфейс для плеера)
<go8765---> vladgobelen: чё-то я там плеер не вижу )
<go8765---> это qmpp что-ли?
<vladgobelen> сверху справа)
<shenmue> vladgobelen	там какая то вырвиглазная тема и плеера нет
<vladgobelen> нет, qmmp - глючное поделие)
<vladgobelen> shenmue: плеер должен проигрывать музыку, а не висеть на весь экран;)
<shenmue> он у меня трее все время
<vladgobelen> угу, и ты тратишь больше одного щелчка мышью, чтобы хотя бы песню переключить.. Или вообще тянешься к клавиатуре
<shenmue> у меня хоткеи на клаве. так что я не знаю как он выглядит
<vladgobelen> ну вот, я же сказал
<vladgobelen> а у меня все доступно одним кликом
<shenmue> движением мыши + клик
<shenmue> а у меня 1 нажатие на клаве
<vladgobelen> движение рукой, поиск клавиши, нажатие, отвести руку
<vladgobelen> ))
<vladgobelen> ах да.. сколько памяти потребляет твой плеер?
<shenmue> понятия не имею
<vladgobelen> посмотри)
<shenmue> зачем мне занимать свое драгоценно время на смертные какие то вопросы
<vladgobelen> Ок.
<shenmue> 39мб. играют щас
<shenmue> не
<shenmue> чот не туда посмотрел
<vladgobelen> shenmue: У меня 4,2 мб с интерфейсом. На хоткеях, как у тебя - 2,1мб
<go8765---> никто кстати не знает , как так бывает http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0415/h_1302824441_a06bc6efb1.png ?
<shenmue> в top что оперативу показывает?
<vladgobelen> жрет все что дают, куе, мп3, огг, и прочее, понимает все кодировки
<go8765---> и скажит ещё пжлста как можно сделать так что бы постоянно не писать команды в консоле - типа апдейт , 'll репозитори ... ?
<shenmue> go8765--- можно
<go8765---> shenmue: как ?
<shenmue> ну можнно вообще не писать
<go8765---> хотябы sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade как автоматизировать
<vladgobelen> алиасами
<shenmue> а что так сложно набрать?
<vladgobelen> go8765---: Или вообще пиши скрипт и в крон его. И забудь
<shenmue> или щелкать верх пока команда нужная не попадется?
<go8765---> vladgobelen: спс - пошёл гуглить про алиасы
<vladgobelen> go8765---: Алиасы это другое.
<shenmue> или автодополение команд? или поиск по введеным командам
<go8765---> shenmue: долго щёлкать приходится..
<vladgobelen> go8765---: Ты можешь целый список команд объединить в одну простую..
<vladgobelen> go8765---: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alias_%28bash%29
<go8765---> vladgobelen: токо я чё-то не понял куда алиасы писать в bashrc именно и с каким синтаксисом ?
<vladgobelen> я никогда не писал, хз.. нужно искать статьи
<go8765---> vladgobelen: http://ubuntu.onego.ru/articles/ispolzovanie-aliasov/ пишут - добавьте в конец докмента ... и всё
<vladgobelen> а ну да.. вон и синтаксис
<vladgobelen> alias install='sudo apt-get install'
<go8765---> vladgobelen:  такое как может быть http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0415/h_1302824441_a06bc6efb1.png ?
<go8765---> чем загружен проц ?
<vladgobelen> Очень просто. У тебя там виртуалбокс, нтфс хотя бы
<vladgobelen> а одна нтфс дает очень неслабую нагрузку на систему
<vladgobelen> ДА гдм
<go8765---> а почему htop не показывает ?
<vladgobelen> ДВА*
<vladgobelen> все он показывает.. вон читай ниже
<go8765---> нагрузку я имею ввиду..
<vladgobelen> go8765---: Открой графический системный монитор
<go8765---> и чё
<vladgobelen> гном? система - администрирование - системный монитор
<vladgobelen> кажется там
<go8765---> имда я знаю
<go8765---> и что
<vladgobelen> и отсей по загруженности
<vladgobelen> отсортируй точнее
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765---: проц какой?
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765---: бегом отвечай
<inkvizitor68sl> в топку, сам изучай тогда - http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90%D0%BF%D0%BF%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F_%D0%B2%D0%B8%D1%80%D1%82%D1%83%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%B7%D0%B0%D1%86%D0%B8%D1%8F
<go8765---> inkvizitor68sl: intel
<go8765---> inkvizitor68sl: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU          430  @ 1.80GHz
<go8765---> старенький
<go8765---> это просто глюк был такой - проц использовал 100% - так показывал конки и штоп и гномовский - а процессы в суме набирались меньше и тормозило всё - апотом восстанавливалось..
<Ell> привет русские есть?
<Ell> оч нужна помощь
<Ell> ау
<Ell> хм..
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765---: у тебя виртуалбокс всегда будет жрать 100% цпу
<go8765---> inkvizitor68sl: понятно. спс. а почему всегда ?
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765---: потому что процессор не поддерживает аппаратную виртуализацию. дал же ссылку - сходи и почитай. там по другим ссылкам сходи
<vladgobelen> да на этом процессоре убунту всегда будет жрать почти все
<go8765---> поэтому я поставил опенбокс
<oOrange> не могу никак настроить отключение события на временной интервал, пробовала через debounce в javascript, но как истинная блондинка с задачей не справилась. Есть желающие высказаться?
<go8765> oOrange: я даже представить себе не могу о чём ты говоришь...
<rapidsp> да уж... юлондинки пошли...
<rapidsp> *блондинки
<oOrange> go8765: есть onclick - событие, его надо отключить на некоторый временной интервал после активации и по окончанию включить. Так вот с этим справиться не могу
<vladgobelen> таймер чтоли нужен?
<oOrange> vladgobelen: нет. онклику принадлежат несколько заданий, как смена изображении и подобная.. мне нужно отключить онклик на время выполнения заданий.
<vladgobelen> ну так включай таймер и в нем уже указывай что нужно сделать
<vladgobelen> хоть отключай, хоть включай
<oOrange> vladgobelen: всмысле через timeout чтоли?
<vladgobelen> oOrange:  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/541.png
<vladgobelen> что-то вроде этого
<oOrange> vladgobelen: минутку, пошевелю извилинйо
<vladgobelen> вырубили нужное, таймер запустили, он отсчитал что-то - включил
<vladgobelen> как пример
<oOrange> vladgobelen: ах точно, мне ж надо в одну функцию все события. Так еще и invisible можно же как нибудь, а я даже .. эх. Спасибо!
<vladgobelen> ))
<go8765> у меня есть более интеллектуальный вопрос - почему у меня после upgrade вдруг тема иконок поменялась и всё стало быстрей работать ?
<go8765> и ещё системные звуки появились ?
<vladgobelen> go8765: А тебе вообще, не опенбокс нужно ставить, а полностью на лхде переходить
<vladgobelen> и выпиливать гдм
<vladgobelen> и не только..
<go8765> и почему когда у меня загружается система - то сначала нитроген восстанавливает обои - а потом они меняются я так понимаю гдмом - хотя он не прописан в автозагрузке
<go8765> vladgobelen: а есть хавту какое нить
<vladgobelen> эм..
<vladgobelen> lxdm-desktop пакет есть?
<go8765> oz посмотры
<go8765> щяс посмотрю
<go8765> vladgobelen: у меня синаптик нашел только один пакет по запросу lxdm - gui login manager for lxde
<vladgobelen> не..
<vladgobelen> это что-то вроде gdm, только легче
<vladgobelen> сек
<go8765> vladgobelen: http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0415/h_1302829866_825d8772cc.png
<go8765> vladgobelen: да я немного вкурсе - ещё слим есть
<vladgobelen>  sudo apt-get install lxde
<vladgobelen> а так?
<vladgobelen> а так?http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Ubuntu
<vladgobelen> а понял
<vladgobelen> репо
<vladgobelen> ну короче вон по ссылке
<vladgobelen> http://truediamon.ru/content/ustanovka-lxde-openbox-v-ubuntu
<vladgobelen> или вот так
<go8765> vladgobelen: он у меня стоит по ходу http://paste.ubuntu.com/594294/
<vladgobelen> репо добавлял? Ставил?
<vladgobelen> go8765: Тогда завершай сеанс и в gdm выбирай вместо гнома лхде
<go8765> дык я в опенбоксе... мне норм..
<go8765> vladgobelen: не в гном/опенбокс - а просто в опенбокс
<vladgobelen> не опенбокс, а лхде
<go8765> а какая разница - они по лёгкости одинаковые вроде ?
<vladgobelen> опенбокс это оконный менеджер и все
<vladgobelen> а лхде - полноценная среда рабочего стола, с панельками, итд
<go8765> а в какой среде я тогда нахожусь ?
<vladgobelen> ты в гноме
<go8765> а где гном панель ?
<vladgobelen> гном - одна из самых тяжелых
<vladgobelen> в гноме должно быть две панели оО сверху и снизу
<vladgobelen> не?
<go8765> vladgobelen: tint2 у меня
<vladgobelen> тобишь ты гном сам поменял
<vladgobelen> потому и свалка такая в процессах
<vladgobelen> лучше всетаки попробуй лхде
<go8765> vladgobelen: кстати в твоей же ссылке написано что опенбокс - это декстоп энвайрнмент
<go8765> а не просто оконный менеджер
<vladgobelen> Openbox — свободный менеджер окон для X Window System, распространяемый под лицензией GNU General Public License.
<vladgobelen> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lxde
<vladgobelen> а вот лхде
<vladgobelen> почитай
<go8765> vladgobelen: на прошлой недели когда уже не помню от чего у меня всё заглючило - я как раз из лхде разбирался со всем этим
<vladgobelen> если бы ты чуть лучше в этом разбирался, я бы подсказал тебе выход.. Но пока ты им воспользоваться врядли сможешь
<go8765> жалко что забросили его походу....
<go8765> vladgobelen: давай - колись)
<vladgobelen> go8765: http://www.calculate-linux.ru/main/ru/cls
<vladgobelen> но не думаю, что ты пока его сможешь сделать
<go8765> vladgobelen: это призыв чтобы я собрал себе дистр что-ли ?
<go8765> я не увидел что это всем известная гента..
<vladgobelen> Вроде того
<vladgobelen> там минимум самый.. иксы, утилиты, урезанный опенбокс
<vladgobelen> доставляешь лхде, софт и вот тебе дистрибутив с минимальным потреблением
<go8765> про неё слухи ходят по всему линукс-интернет собществу)
<vladgobelen> 16-40мб при старте
<go8765> и чё я не смогу ?
<go8765> поставить лхде?
<go8765> или пару программ - подключив ппа?
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/521.png
<vladgobelen> например вот
<vladgobelen> go8765: ппа то ты подрубишь, но в убунту изначально слишком много мусора
<vladgobelen> go8765: А там минимум
<go8765> спс. но я не оч хочу переустановками заниматься..
<go8765> я чесно говоря в lxde  из-за тинт2 не хочу переходить - я её уж больно  долго настраивал
<go8765> vladgobelen: в генте деб пакеты ?
<go8765> или компилировать всё надо ?
<vladgobelen> go8765: там больше пакетов, чем в убунту на самом деле..
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/542.png
<go8765> я имею ввиду - через gdeby их можно поставить ?
<vladgobelen> а зачем?
<go8765> а как всё ставиться ?
<go8765> из ппа ?
<vladgobelen> из репо
<go8765> или если нет ппа то мэйк инсталл
<go8765> ?
<vladgobelen> например чего нету?
<go8765> vladgobelen:ну да // в целом - ты прав
<go8765> а почему про генту так шутить любят ?
<Lynk> go8765: vladgobelen
<vladgobelen> ну это не совсем генту.. Это уже собранная, настроенная генту..
<Lynk> 7ээ вы о чем
<vladgobelen> go8765: А шутят изза сложности установки
<Lynk> вы о чем?
<vladgobelen> мы о слабых компах
<go8765> vladgobelen: из-за  компиляций ?
<Lynk> vladgobelen: ну вот например у меня нетбук, и что можете на счет этого сказать?
<vladgobelen> go8765: генту изначально ставится практически с нуля.. каждый пакет нужно самому установить.. естественно нужно знать что ставить, как настроить.. итдл
<vladgobelen> go8765: Потому такое отношение к ней..
<Lynk> vladgobelen: поэтому генту считают такой запарной?
<vladgobelen> угу
<go8765> vladgobelen: а лубунту ?
<vladgobelen> не юзал
<go8765> vladgobelen: а xubuntu ?
<vladgobelen> не сильно отличается от гнома
<vladgobelen> по потреблению почти не отличается
<Lynk> ну если так прикинуть той  же убунту только чистая и соответственно при полной настройке результаты "прожорливости" не сильно изменятся
<vladgobelen> та же генту настраивается с нуля и ты сам указываешь что использовать.. Потому изначально допустим тратишь 3 суток на установку и дальше годами работает. Хотя с тем же калькулейтом этос тало проще. Ставится за минуту.
<Lynk> я лубунту не пробовал но пробовал но пробовал xfce и могу сказать что на данный момент гном не сильноуступает
<vladgobelen> А вот в убунту изначально куча мусора.. И часто выпилить его очень сложно
<vladgobelen> потому для слабых компов она всетаки нежелательна
<go8765> ладно...а можно мне как-то оставить ту тему которая у меня включилась.. а то у меня бывает за один сеанс-до трёх тем меняется ?
<Lynk> vladgobelen: хочешь сказать что в генту нет того же графического интерфейса?
<vladgobelen> Lynk: В генту есть то, что ты поставишь на нее..
<vladgobelen> Lynk: А изначальто там вообще только системные утилиты, вроде cd ls grep и прочего
<go8765> vladgobelen:  а какой именно мусор ты имеешь ввиду ?
<vladgobelen> Lynk: в ней даже иксов изначально нету.
<Lynk> vladgobelen: ну по твоим словам то в ней только ядрои все, остальноеручками
<vladgobelen> Lynk: нет, ядра в ней нету
<vladgobelen> Lynk: Ядро тоже нужно указать какое юзать
<Lynk> vladgobelen: даже его?0_0
<vladgobelen> ну я же говорю - все с нуля практически
<go8765> я таки недор ещё до генты )
<Lynk> vladgobelen: а что тогда в ней есть если даже ядра нет
<vladgobelen> Хотя в том же калькулейте, если cls - там и иксы и ядро, только оболочку, софт указывай и все
<go8765> *недорос
<vladgobelen> Lynk: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml вот почитай
<go8765> vladgobelen:  а какой именно мусор ты имеешь ввиду ?
<go8765> в убунте
<vladgobelen> go8765: Да, генту тебе лучше вообще не трогать. А вот цлс вполне возможно
<vladgobelen> go8765: Открой список процессов, увидишь
<Lynk> vladgobelen: дак ты кинул на х64
<go8765> цлс это что ?
<vladgobelen> go8765: Убунту составляется так, чтобы покрыть максимально возможное количество вариантов.. Потому в нее ставят все, что только возможно.. Но на это все желательно мощный комп
<vladgobelen> go8765: http://www.calculate-linux.ru/main/ru/cls вот это
<go8765> vladgobelen: а есть где-то маны про оптимизацию убунты?
<vladgobelen> не находил
<vladgobelen> и да - сборка своего образа это лишь фича.. делать это не обязательно
<go8765> vladgobelen: чё то я не понял
<go8765> чё так качать
<vladgobelen> вот и я о чем.. роановато тебе
<Lynk> vladgobelen: короче по твоим словам пока не вызубришь терминал и консоль линукса то в генту лучше не лезть
<go8765> неее.. в том смысле что лхде окруженя я не вижу там
<go8765> зато вижу кде- в лёгкой сборке-то
<vladgobelen> Lynk: В генту да. Генту - для тех, кто точно знает чего хочет и как это все работает.
<vladgobelen> go8765: Кде - отдельный вариант дистрибутива. CLD
<vladgobelen> go8765: Есть варианты и с гномом и с хфсе
<go8765> я вижу
<Lynk> vladgobelen: ну ясно, кстати ты не в курсе ееебунту забросили или все таки развивается?
<go8765> а почему с опенбоксом нет?
<vladgobelen> есть
<vladgobelen> cls как раз
<vladgobelen> там изначально только иксы и опенбокс урезанный
<vladgobelen> лхде доставляешь, да пользуешься
<go8765> vladgobelen: всмысле - в дистрибутиве с гномом - оконным менеджером будет опенбокс ?
<vladgobelen> нет
<vladgobelen> можно сделать вручную, но изначально обычно всен
<go8765> а как ?
<go8765> я совсем запутался
<vladgobelen> go8765: http://www.calculate-linux.ru/main/ru/download вот так
<vladgobelen> видишь, там несколько вариантов дистрибутива..
<go8765> почему ты говоришь тогда что там есть опенбокс
<Lynk> go8765: так короче тебе для чего нежна ОС? для нетбука?
<go8765> у меня стационар
<vladgobelen> Lynk: У него целерон
<vladgobelen> ))
<go8765> vladgobelen: дальше....
<Lynk> vladgobelen: а... ну тогда могу посоветовать только xfce, не намного производительнее гнома но все же лучше
<vladgobelen> да ну
<vladgobelen> проще лхде
<vladgobelen> реактивная вещь
<Lynk> vladgobelen: ну lxde я еще не успел попользовать
<vladgobelen> попробуй
<go8765> vladgobelen: а почему при выборе сеанса - пишет опенбокс-а ты говоришь что я в гнооме ?
<vladgobelen> go8765: Ну я точно не знаю в чем ты там..
<Lynk> vladgobelen: попробую как нить, интересно все таки) зато я понял что кеды не для нетбуков, убийственная для них вещь
<go8765> есть такая среда - опенбокс ?
<vladgobelen> LynkЦ: А ты что, кубунту попробовал на нетбук?
<Lynk> vladgobelen: можеш считать меня психом но да - пробовал))
<vladgobelen> Lynk: хех.. кубунту то и для десктопа не рекомендуется
<vladgobelen> Lynk: Это как раз тот вариант, когда количество мусора зашкаливает все разумные варианты
<Lynk> vladgobelen: а для чего тогда, супер-пк что л?
<vladgobelen> Lynk: Убунту это гном и только гном
<vladgobelen> Lynk: нет, в том же калькулейте кеды быстрые.. Недавно ставили на нетбук - все летало. Но если убунту, то лучше с гнома не уходить.
<Lynk> vladgobelen: дак я и остался на гноме просто попробовать кде решил
<vladgobelen> они на все кроме него забили.. Сейчас вообще на юнити направились
<vladgobelen> Lynk: Если хочешь попробовать кде, попробуй это ftp://ftp.calculate-linux.org/pub/calculate/CLD/11.3/i686/Calculate%20Linux%20Desktop%2011.3%20KDE%20i686%20LiveDVD.torrent
<go8765> есть такая среда - опенбокс ?
<Lynk> vladgobelen: а юнити это отдельная среда что ли? я думал это просто видоизмененный гном
<vladgobelen> Lynk: А если убунту, то да - только гном и все
<vladgobelen> Нет, юнити это в итоге отдельная среда
<rapidsp> vladgobelen, что значит не рекомендуется на десктоп? :))
<Lynk> vladgobelen: офигеть, че тока не творят))
<vladgobelen> rapidsp: то значит, что работать на нем может только редкий мазохист)) Я лично пробовал
<rapidsp> хм
<vladgobelen> потребление памяти от 900 до 2000мб при работе
<vladgobelen> ужасно..
<rapidsp> и?
<Lynk> vladgobelen: сколько?0_0
<vladgobelen> ну что и.. тормоза нереальные
<rapidsp> не замечал
<Lynk> vladgobelen: если ты говоришь реальные цифры то у меня на нетбуке кде летает
<rapidsp> vladgobelen, пользуйся оборотом "имхо" :)
<vladgobelen> я говорю только то, что сам пробовал - факты
<vladgobelen> если не знаю, не говорю вообще ;)
<Lynk> rapidsp: "имею мнение хрен оспоришь"? немного не для этой ситуации))
<go8765> vladgobelen: так я так и не понял - есть такая среда - опенбокс или нет ?
<vladgobelen> нету
<vladgobelen> вроде как
<rapidsp> Lynk, в данной ситуации именно так
<go8765> vladgobelen: а почему при выборе сеанса - пишет опенбокс?
<vladgobelen> go8765: Среда это совокупность элементов с общим дизайном итд.. а опенбокс это только оконный менеджер
<vladgobelen> ну так ты блэкбокс поставь, он и его будет писать
<Lynk> rapidsp: ну опять же кому как)) у меня после его цифр нетбук летает на кедах, видимо у него железо и поддержка этого железа другая
<Lynk> rapidsp: в виде того же ATI и intel
<rapidsp> видимо речь шла про KDE 4.0
<vladgobelen> да да.. о них самых
<vladgobelen> третьекеды уже умерли давно
<Lynk> rapidsp: а стандартом через реп что ставится?
<vladgobelen> а точнее о 4.4.5
<rapidsp> а щас как бы уже 4.6
<vladgobelen> 4.6 нестабильны пока..
<rapidsp> начиная с 4.3 проблем со скоростью кже не было
<vladgobelen> Хотя в том же калькулейте как раз 4,6
<Lynk> vladgobelen: судя по твоим словам 4.5 тоже)
<vladgobelen> Lynk: Да, 4.5 тоже
<go8765> а почему у меня в синаптике есть лубунту десктоп енварнмент ? никто случайно не знает ?
<vladgobelen> Lynk: Последняя стабильная версия на данный момент - 4.4.5
<Lynk> vladgobelen: дак а какие кеды тогда на равне с гномом на стационарном пк без глюков пойдут?
<rapidsp> 4.6 постабильнее гнома
<vladgobelen> go8765: Ну вот и ставь
<vladgobelen> rapidsp: Ну про гном я вообще ничего не говорю, ибо еще с 9.04 не пользуюсь им
<Lynk> go8765: я лубунту не ставил и не хочу
<go8765> мне интересно откуда она в синаптике появилась
<go8765> оне же не поддерживается официально
<vladgobelen> rapidsp: Весь вопрос в настройке. Вот если я сам с нуля ставил себе все, включая кеды, то и жрут они у меня при старте от 150мб озу
<vladgobelen> go8765: Видимо ты добавил ппа
<Lynk> go8765: так по сути все дистры открыто идут так что нет разницы между той же убунту и лубунту относительно официальности
<Lynk> go8765: в смысле ее открытого распространения
<go8765> vladgobelen: да  вроде не добавлял...
<rapidsp> vladgobelen, зачем нужна память если она не используется?
<go8765> открыто-то открыто.. но откуда в синаптике она..
<vladgobelen> rapidsp: Для тех же игр
<vladgobelen> rapidsp: Например старкрафт2 жрет от 2,5гб озу и выше
<Lynk> go8765: оттуда да же откуда и xfce
<go8765> а у меня 1 гиг оперативки)
<Lynk> vladgobelen: а старкрафт 2 на убунте запускается?
<vladgobelen> Ну а с чего бы он не запускался
<vladgobelen> это же близзард..
<Lynk> go8765: у меня на нетбуке тоже
<go8765> Lynk: xface поддерживается официально
<rapidsp> я уж забыл как мониторить память :)
<Lynk> go8765: тогда хз
<rapidsp> ОС это делает лучче меня :)
<Lynk> rapidsp: а я ради удовольствия чищу память на нетбуке)
<rapidsp> Lynk, я ради удовольствия с женщиной сплю :)
<go8765> rapidsp: судя по всему - не спишь)
<rapidsp> )
<Lynk> rapidsp: я про то что на моем первом пк меньше было памяти чем щас при старте убунту жрет вот поэтому и пытаюсь довести до минимума, мой минимум это 10мб
<Lynk> 140мб*
<Lynk> а было 128 на первом пк
<Lynk> и 32мб видео:-D
<Lynk> против 1024 сейчас)
<rapidsp> на первом ПК у меня было 640К ЕМНИП :)
<go8765> какие могут быть варианты - что бы у меня не менялись темы иконок ?
<Lynk> кстати сколько имеет сейчас самая объемная карта? (видео) вроде 3Гб
<Lynk> go8765: лично я не могу сказать так как такого не было)
<vladgobelen> Lynk: мой минимум - 16мб ))
<rapidsp> go8765, их нет?
<go8765> они просто меняются
<go8765> стандартно - при запуске только
<Lynk> vladgobelen: так я говорю про установленную, а встроенная вообще 8 имела)
<go8765> а вот сейчас- после обновления - взяли и поменялись
<vladgobelen> Lynk: У меня всего год назад был пень четвертый 1500мГц и джефорс 2 МХ200 с 32мб памяти. И я на нем на кубунту в вов играл))
<vladgobelen> Lynk: так и я про установленную оО
<rapidsp> вот когда памяти было ~1М - приходилось ужиматься :)
<Lynk> go8765: хочешь сказать что у тебя иконки пляшут сами собой после любых действий?
<go8765> и нитроген после запуска обоину ставит - апотом гдм меняет на свою
<vladgobelen> Lynk: Всмысле я про потребление памяти системой
<Lynk> vladgobelen: ИЗВРАЩЕНЕЦ!)) я на 32мб даже варкрафт не рисковал запускать при макс настройках)
<go8765> Lynk: я хочу сказать что ulv и ещё что-то не могут поделить между собой власть над моим декстопом
<go8765> *gdm
<Lynk> go8765: жестоко но врядли поправимо
<vladgobelen> Lynk: да ну)) Нормально все было.. правда в некоторые локации нельзя было заходить.. все исчезало
<vladgobelen> Lynk: А так 5-10фпс было.. норм.. я даже на бг ходил
<Lynk> go8765: хотя есть вариант о врядли поможет
<go8765> Lynk: удалить гдм, не ?
<Lynk> go8765: у тя что то помимо гнома стоит?
<go8765> что именно ?
<Lynk> vladgobelen: для меня даже 10FPS было мало на 32мб так что я хз каково это)
<vladgobelen> нуу.. это нормально, когда альтернативы нетцу
<Lynk> go8765: ну ты KDE или XFCE ставил?
<go8765> среда или логин - менеджер ?
<go8765> я сейчас в опенбоксе
<Lynk> go8765: тогда извини, с ним дело не имел
<go8765> логин менеджер - вот поставил - лхдм
<Lynk> go8765: единственное что могу посоветовать снести всю сторонку типа KDE XFCE GNOME и так далее
<go8765> как ?
<vladgobelen> go8765: Вот потому я и говорю - лучше ставит с нуля то, что тебе нужно.. иначе задолбаешься вычищать мусор
<go8765> позно уже)
<Lynk> vladgobelen: ну так то да, если я в Postal 2 умудрился играть на 64мб))
<go8765> да я и не знал толком что мне нужно пока неперопробовал
<go8765> (и ито ещё не всё попробовал)
<vladgobelen> Lynk: кстати насчет постала) http://enotstvo.selfip.org/544.png
<Lynk> go8765: как как, ручками хотя бы через синаптик а потом autoremove в терминале
<go8765> а какое пространство кстати желательно оставлять свободным на жёстком диске ?
<Lynk> vladgobelen: хе прикольно только одно отличие, при 32мб я на винде в варкрафт играл так же как и при 64мб в постал 2
<Lynk> я всего полтора года на убунте и счастлив (кроме игр конечно но оин у меня занимают 3-5% времени за ПК))
<Lynk> go8765: для чего?
<vladgobelen> ну да.. для игр есть генту
<go8765> Lynk: вообще - вцелом..
<go8765> vladgobelen: что значит - для игр гента ?
<vladgobelen> в ней можно добиться максимальной производительности от железа
<vladgobelen> потому тут даже тот же крайзис2 летает просто
<go8765> vladgobelen: всмысле - быстрее чем не винде ?
<vladgobelen> по фпс и по пингу - да, лучше
<go8765> что такое фпс ?
<vladgobelen> кадры в секунду
<vladgobelen> например в том же вов - в винде 50фпс, в генту 150
<go8765> а по нагрузке цп ?
<vladgobelen> на одном и том же железе
<vladgobelen> нагрузку не сравнивал
<go8765> ты имеешь ввиду игры которые не через вайн ?
<vladgobelen> и через вайн тоже
<vladgobelen> go8765:  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/545.png
<go8765> красота
<go8765> мой htop показывает мне не такую красоту...)
<vladgobelen> go8765: ну это как раз цлс
<go8765> не хочу я переустанавливать
<go8765> я его пока на виртуалке опребую
<vladgobelen> go8765:  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/546.png
<go8765> и потом ести угрохаю убунту
<go8765> поставлю
<vladgobelen> go8765: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/547.png а вот так с оболочкой
<go8765> vladgobelen: это кто у тебя юзер - dura ?)
<vladgobelen> ну это правда с мусором.. если без сборочной системы, там вообще от 40
<vladgobelen> да я всем временным юзерам такое имя даю)) Или тем, кому устанавливаю что-то)
<vladgobelen> go8765: вон на последнем скрине как раз лхде
<go8765> vladgobelen: вообщем я всё понял... ты-тайный шпион сообщества генты - пришел переманивать на канал убунты адептов..))))
<vladgobelen> go8765: Хехе.. ты меня раскрыл
<vladgobelen> go8765: Теперь мне придется тебя убить..
<go8765> vladgobelen: давай-напиши в 6 утра на канале секретный код рока все спят от которого взорвется мой мозг (так делают все гента-агенты)
<go8765> sudo sh kill -9 go8765 --forse
<vladgobelen>  go8765:Зачем? После тех скринов ты начнешь нам завидовать.. постепенно в твою голову закрадутся сомнения.. затем ты присоединишься к нам.. ты уже один из нас...один из нас.. один из нас..
<go8765> такое можно встретить на этом канале только в 6 этра)))
<vladgobelen> у нас час дня)
<go8765> vladgobelen: кстати - а какие минусы есть у кнопикса - или как он там.. 7
<vladgobelen> калькулейт?
<go8765> vladgobelen: где 1 дня ?
<go8765> да
<vladgobelen> ээ..
<vladgobelen> ну я пока недостатков незаметил
<go8765> да ну прямуж
<vladgobelen> на мой взгляд он вообще идеален для начинающего
<vladgobelen> его секрет в том, что он по сути чистая генту с подключенным оверлеем.. Ну, естественно уже настроенная..
<go8765> я ж тебя рассекретил - выкладывай уже всё на чистоту)
<vladgobelen> а так - ставится за минуту, пашет годами.. что еще нужно
<go8765> что такое оверлей ?
<vladgobelen> главное обновляться почаще..
<vladgobelen> оверлей это что-то вроде ппа
<vladgobelen> хотя на твоем компе на за минуту.. минут пять
<go8765> это эже начинает меня пугать - вроде..
<vladgobelen> ы?
<go8765> там нет убунтовских ппа ?
<go8765> и синптика ?
<vladgobelen> go8765: Нет
<vladgobelen> там своя установочная система.. благодаря которой пакетов больше..
<go8765> оооо... ну тогда - так не катит
<vladgobelen> как вон на скринах выше - там даже постал2 в репо
<vladgobelen> go8765: ну так ты программу назови и я тебе скажу где она
<go8765> что значит - где она ?
<vladgobelen> ну назови любую программу из ппа, что тебе нужна
<go8765> в ппа есть обновленя - самые свежие версии...
<vladgobelen> хех.. ну это понятно
<vladgobelen> сек
<go8765> вот мі и yfokb минуст генты )
<go8765> *нашли
<vladgobelen> go8765: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/549.png
<vladgobelen> видишь? Хромиум. Там указано несколько версий. Так же указано лайв
<vladgobelen> go8765: Ставишь лайв и у тебя всегда самая последняя версия из гит
<vladgobelen> go8765: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/550.png
<vladgobelen> или вот так
<go8765> оно ещё и всё консольно ....
<vladgobelen> последний скрин смотри)
<go8765> я пока в этих ветках разберусь - составюсь)
<vladgobelen> go8765: вон тот же постал  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/551.png
<vladgobelen>  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/552.png
<go8765> *состарюсь
<vladgobelen> или анриал2004))
<go8765> гента про юзерфрендли слышала когда-то ?)
<go8765> в 3 тысячелети 21 веке )
<vladgobelen> go8765:  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/553.png
<vladgobelen> или герои третьи)
<vladgobelen> go8765: на самом деле гуем этим никто не пользуется обычно
<vladgobelen> из консоли все быстрее и удобнее
<go8765> vladgobelen: нее... я хочу ещё иногда выходить всётаки на улицу, дышать свежим воздухом, ходить на море, гулять в парке - а не целыми днями разбираться в генте)))
<vladgobelen> go8765: а кто мешает оО?
<vladgobelen> go8765: Ты вроде про софт спросил) Я ответил
<go8765> vladgobelen: я ели надумаю себе что-то поставить - а там такое - то быстро это не закончится точно..)
<vladgobelen> хех.. так и с убунтой и с любым другим..
<vladgobelen> разве что не падает после обновлений
 * go8765           проверка
 * go8765 всем пока
<xoveax> Где firestarter хранит правила для iptables?
<Dimka> ubuntuhelp
<vladgobelen> >>> Installing (3 of 7) sys-apps/debianutils-3.4.4 хех
<vladgobelen> хм.. а откуда оно у меня
<m00nkey> всем доброе утро
<m00nkey> никто в убунту со звуком не работает?
<m00nkey> ок, перефразирую, как заставить убунту воспроизводить миди?
<go8765---> подскажите пжлста как сделать автозагрузку дчвь
<go8765---> http://ubuntulyb.blogspot.com/2011/03/ubuntu-gdm-lxdm.html эта инструкция для меня не работает
<go8765---> http://forum.runtu.org/index.php?topic=22.msg3197#msg3197  а по этой - автологинит - но не обращает никакого внимания на avtostart.sh
<vladgobelen> go8765---: Автозагрузку чего?
<go8765---> автологин
<go8765---> vladgobelen: автологин
<TOR_02_RUS> всем привет
<TOR_02_RUS> нужна утилита по разбитию диска
<TOR_02_RUS> кто что посоветует?
<Abbattar> установочный диск есть?
<TOR_02_RUS> да
<vladgobelen> TOR_02_RUS: gparted
<TOR_02_RUS> vladgobelen: спасибо:)
<go8765---> а чё с автологином посоветуете ?
<vladgobelen> слушай, юзай стартх
<vladgobelen> нахрена тебе целый менеджер?
<vladgobelen> или ты постоянно переключаешься между гномом, кедами и лхде?
<rapidsp> go8765---, рунту чтоли?
<go8765---> vladgobelen: спс. погугли сейчас
<go8765---> rapidsp: openbpx
<vladgobelen>  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/555.png завидуйте
<vladgobelen> извиняюсь, не туда
<shenmue> нечему
<go8765---> vladgobelen: а как это сделать ?
<vladgobelen> хм.. попробуй убить lxdm
<vladgobelen> и в консоли напиши startx
<vladgobelen> если сразу зарузится нужное - хорошо, если нет - нужно будет подправить
<shenmue> go8765--- ты опенбокс ставишь?
<go8765---> shenmue: уже давно стоит
<shenmue> на бунту.ру хороший мануал по опенбокс
<shenmue> я его раз семь ставил. последний раз только удачно
<shenmue> никак не мог победить отсуствие звука
<go8765---> shenmue: спс. пошёл читать (у меня кстати на последнем ядре звук тоже пропал- на предыдущем-норм)
<TOR_02_RUS> как можно изменить точку монтирования через gparted???
<shenmue> а у меня это весело кончилось.... я альсу и компилиль, и патчил и чо тока не делал.
<shenmue> в итоге скачал графическую утилиту для настройки звука и убрал галочку с mute =(
<shenmue> TOR_02_RUS никак
<go8765---> shenmue: это ты называешь хороший ман http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/openbox?s[]=openbox#установка ?
<shenmue> нет
<TOR_02_RUS> **я
<shenmue> http://buntu.ru/wiki/ он тут но сайт переодически лежит
<TOR_02_RUS> а можно ли при форматировании или создании нового раздела установить точку монитрования?
<shenmue> TOR_02_RUS gparted это редактор разделов
<shenmue> а точку монтирования ставим в fstab
<TOR_02_RUS> а что можеш посоветованть?
<shenmue> через gparted создаем нужные разделы а потом правим fstab
<TOR_02_RUS> спс
<shenmue> vladgobelen	
<vladgobelen> shenmue
<go8765---> shenmue: как пользоваться startx ?
<shenmue> vladgobelen как у тебя диски разбиты кстати?
<vladgobelen> 15гб / остальное /home
<shenmue> go8765--- как обычно. загрузился баш. если ксорг поставил и опенбокс то пишем старт икс и грузится опен бокс
<alexzulu> 15 маловато. место быстро кончается.
<shenmue> у меня 15 тоже
<shenmue> если чистить ос то его много
<go8765---> shenmue: нее.. руками каждый раз писать... мне автологин нужен- как в гдм
<vladgobelen> go8765---: в крон его
<shenmue> там через rungetty как то ставилось
<shenmue> он и автологин и стартх делает
<Magik> всем привет
<Magik> ребят
<TOR_02_RUS> ку
<go8765---> shenmue: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Start_X_at_Boot_(Русский) я вот нашёл-но у меня нет этого файла вообще
<Magik> как откатиться с 4й версии фирэфохе на третью ?
<Magik> :(
<SergeyIT> снести 4 и поставить 3
<shenmue> go8765--- лини разные бывают
<GuestArbaiter> Magik, удалить репозиторий Мозиллы, снести 4 и поставить 3)
<Magik> тфу ты
<SergeyIT> Magik, установки сохранить на всякий
<Magik> И тут же позор мне
<shenmue> Magik фу позор!!!!
<Magik> снес папку с профилем, и кракозябры с гуглостранички исчезли
<Magik> Папка из винды была
<Magik> лан , заново настрою
<aleksei> всем ку
<GuestArbaiter> а как снести настройки всех неустановленных в данный момент пакетов, но тех, что были установленыи удалены ранее?
<vladgobelen> вручную)
<shenmue> чего чего?
<GuestArbaiter> интересно)))) мне не нужно, эт я так, на всякий случай спросил. Короче, "не ставь что попало"))))
<SergeyIT> "не пей воду - козленочком будешь"
<GuestArbaiter> и удаляй все пурджем))))
<XuMuK> ку
<Infra_3600> поставить потом удалить пуржем )
<Infra_3600> ку
<aleksei> ку
<go8765---> подскажите пожалуйста - у меня автологин лхдм включился - но автозагрузка приложений перестала работать. что можно предпринять?
<shenmue> а где у тебя автозагрузка приложений?
<go8765---> shenmue.config/autostart.sh
<go8765---> ytf
<go8765---> cjhb
<go8765---> сори
<shenmue> там в опенбоксе где то в хоум папке есть файлик автостарт
<shenmue> но точно не помню. давно ставил
<go8765---> .config/openbox/autostart.sh
<go8765---> вот сдесь всё
<go8765---> без автологина они грузились
<shenmue> а дальше не знаю.. я не ставил dm =(
<shenmue> go8765--- а ты правильно прописал там все?
 * go8765--- я ребутнусь
<go8765---_> shenmue: вообщем сейчас моя проблема наверное правильнее формулируется - не работает автостарт ...
<shenmue> go8765--- а ты правильно прописал там все?
<go8765---_> shenmue: до автологина - всё работало. начал работать автологин - перестала работать автозагрузка
<go8765---_> у кого-то были ghgj,ktvs c автостартом опенбокса ?
<go8765---_> *были проблемы
<User915[web]> Как сделать, чтобы вновь открываемая вкладка в firefox открывалась последней, а не рядом с активной, бо сильно неудобно ?
<vladgobelen> User915[web]: В настройках гдето
<User915[web]> где я не нашёл
<evgen108> Добрый день, дорогие линуксойды!! :)
<go8765---_> User915[web]: поставь tab mix  - там точно должно быть это
<User915[web]> Ok попробую
<doctoras> cls
<doctoras> доброе утро
<GuestArbaiter> *HI*
<doctoras> Народ такая проблема
<chapt> добрый день убейте не пойму как в убунте сделать старт без графического интерфейса,/etc/inittab что то не действует
<vladgobelen> да добавь ты в крон startx
<shenmue> chapt recovery mode
<chapt> мне наоборот нужно от чсервера избавится
<doctoras> вчера питался поставить Либру,но там был битый пакет, а посли того как после него выбило ошыбку я вобще ни чего не могу поставить  вибивает такую ошыбку
<chapt> то есть поднял маршрутизацию на машинке, соответственно серверного дистриба не было сделал это на десктопе
<chapt> ну как бы чсервер там нафик не нужен
<doctoras> Не удаётся найти зависимость пакета.
<doctoras> Дополнительная информация доступна в детальном отчёте.
<doctoras> There are broken dependecies on your system. Please use an advanced package manage e.g. Synaptic or aptitude to resolve this situation.
<chapt> а рековери мод там разве демоны стартуют ?
<doctoras> пробывал писать  gksudo synaptic
<vladgobelen> тьфу, еще проще.. ну удали значит
<doctoras> но поскольку  не пашнт установка нельзя прописать sudo apt-get install gksu
<doctoras> я удалил все пакеты
<doctoras> и три раза перезагрузил
<vladgobelen> тебе там еще пишется команда для починки
<doctoras> да вот такая sudo apt-get install gksu
<doctoras> ща
<doctoras> apt-get -f install
<vladgobelen> ну и пиши
<doctoras> вот что получилось
<doctoras> E: Не удалось открыть файл блокировки /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Отказано в доступе)
<doctoras> E: Не удалось выполнить блокировку управляющего каталога (/var/lib/dpkg/); у вас есть права суперпользователя?
<Amblnb> Всем привет. Кто подскажит как узнать какая прога активно использует ЖД?
<doctoras> я даже root спецом включил для етой команді
<doctoras> вот и що
<doctoras> doctoras@CPUofDOC:~$ sudo apt-get install gksu
<doctoras> [sudo] password for doctoras:
<doctoras> Sorry, try again.
<doctoras> [sudo] password for doctoras:
<doctoras> Чтение списков пакетов... Готово
<doctoras> Построение дерева зависимостей
<doctoras> Чтение информации о состоянии... Готово
<doctoras> Возможно, для исправления этих ошибок вы захотите воспользоваться `apt-get -f install':
<doctoras> Пакеты, имеющие неудовлетворённые зависимости:
<doctoras>   gksu: Зависит: libgksu2-0 (>= 2.0.8) но он не будет установлен
<vladgobelen> doctoras: <ubuntu mod>Перезагружался?
<doctoras>   libobasis3.3-base: Зависит: libobasis3.3-core01 но он не может быть установлен
<doctoras> E: Неудовлетворённые зависимости. Попытайтесь выполнить 'apt-get -f install', не указывая имени пакета, (или найдите другое решение).
<vladgobelen> да да, я понял
<vladgobelen> перезагружался?
<doctoras> <vladgobelen>  три раза
<vladgobelen> хм..
<Amblnb> !paste | doctoras
<ubuntuhelp> doctoras: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<shenmue> go8765---_
<vladgobelen> посмотри что там в /var/lib/dpkg/
<shenmue> http://ubuntulyb.blogspot.com/p/ubuntu_15.html#nachust клевый мануал по опенбокс
<shenmue> 850 пакетов всего
<doctoras> <vladgobelen>  ну  там вот <vladgobelen> http://i030.radikal.ru/1104/a6/dc6c34ff2d30.png
<vladgobelen> перенеси оттуда файл лок куданибудь
<vladgobelen> и попробуй еще раз
<doctoras> я немогу с ним ни чо зделать
<doctoras> он тока копируеца
<vladgobelen> от рута
<doctoras> может рута включить?
<doctoras> ща сек
<doctoras> <vladgobelen> нефига
<Amblnb> Занят наверно файл рутом вот и нет доступа
<vladgobelen> понятно, значит тебе нужнона второй уровень техподдержки))
<vladgobelen> к тем у кого стоит убунту
<doctoras> дак что мне делать я нифига поставить не могу ни обновить
<go8765---_> подскажте пожалуйста - как  запустить автозагрузку опенбокса ?
<vladgobelen> doctoras: А у вас нет утилит для проверки системы? Типа revdep-rebuild чего-нибудь?
<Amblnb> doctoras: Выруби прогу которая уже залезла туда. Может ты синоптика врубил и менеджер прог одновременно или в консоли чё запустил
<vladgobelen> Amblnb: да он ребутался
<vladgobelen> не должно бы
<Amblnb> и там ещё шото с зависимостями, надо почистить наверно повреждения
<doctoras> ПРоги нету, и я ребутался 3 раза
<go8765---_> shenmue: ман неплохой-спасибо, но он не помог
<alexzulu> хы... доступ к данной папке то только у рута.
<Amblnb> Тогда Alt+F2; gksudo nautilus; пароля
<alexzulu> Amblnb, ага. наутилус под кедами.:)
<Amblnb> Под кеды есть и крусадер
<alexzulu> под всё есть консоль и sudo mc :)
<Amblnb> gksudo '/usr/bin/krusader --left=file:///media --right=file:///home/юзверъ'
<go8765---_> подскажите пожалуста как запустить автозагрузку опендокс
<fghd> в где?
<Amblnb> точней у кед kdesudo
<go8765---_> fghd: если это было мне - то в опенбоксе автозагрузку
<rapidsp> go8765---_: а ~/.config/autostart не работает?
<go8765---_> rapidsp:  у меня его нет
<go8765---_> создать с тем же содержимым ?
<go8765---_> расширение ему тоже сш написать ?
<rapidsp> если честно не знаю. у меня там *.desktop лежат...
<go8765---_> rapidsp: ааа... это папка - я нашёл её - не думаю что она мне поможет...
<rapidsp> должна помочь
<rapidsp> пробовать надо. положит например sh и +x ему сделать
 * go8765---_ reboot
<go8765---_--> rapidsp: не помогло
<SergeyIT> ку
 * go8765---_-- ладно... потом.. - я спать
<vadimfonov> ПРивет всем. Народ, я недавно поставил убунту 10.10 у меня не в одном браузере не показывается видео с контакта. Неподскажите в чём дело?
<SergeyIT> контакт - зло
<aleksei> полюбому зло
<shenmue> доброе зло
<shenmue> наверное потому что не поствлен флеш плеер
<aleksei> флеш плеер тоже зло
<shenmue> да зло
<shenmue> и вода зло
<novns> vadimfonov, restricted-addons поставьте, не помню точное название
<aleksei> restricted-items
<aleksei> вроде
<aleksei> ой
<aleksei> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<aleksei> dj
<aleksei> во
<doctoras> народ подскажыте команду для терминало чтобы файл удалить
<doctoras> *терминала
<novns> ещё рекомендуется репозиторий medibuntu подключить
<novns> doctoras, rm
<aleksei> rm разве не каталог удаляет?
<vadimfonov> aleksei: shenmue спасибо Вам, пробую
<novns> aleksei, как раз каталог оно не даст просто так удалить, без дополнительного ключика
<shenmue> а где хранится список днс ?
<aleksei> точно
<shenmue> в ифконфиг?
<novns> в /etc/resolv.conf
<shenmue> спс
<novns> но этот файл может обновляться автоматом
<Amblnb> Список всёравно автоматом обновляется
<doctoras> тоесть вот я открыл терминал в паке
<novns> а может и не обновляться
<shenmue> а как свой днс прописать?
<doctoras> doctoras@CPUofDOC:/var/lib/dpkg$
<Amblnb> пробовал, он при подключении своё ставит
<aleksei> shenmue: именно днс или просто хост?
<doctoras> и мне надо удалить файл в етом катологе lock
<aleksei> хотя хост автоматом прописывается ...
<novns> doctoras, зачем?
<Amblnb> Можно вручную соединение прописывать и там указывать свои днсы
<shenmue> вообщем прога namebench
<shenmue> тестит сервера днс
<shenmue> показывает что днс трантелекома на 190% шустрее
<aleksei> ))
<novns> doctoras, если этот файл остался там по ошибке, он ни на что не влияет
<doctoras>  <novns>  зате что у меня после попытки поставить либру
<shenmue> aleksei	стоит что нибуть менять? или ну его?
<doctoras> <novns> ничего не хочет устанавлеваса
<novns> doctoras, что пытаетесь делать и что именно ругается как именно?
<doctoras> <novns>
<aleksei> shenmue: где менять? Поточнее пожалуйста
<Amblnb> Непомню уже было 3 команды после которых все лаги уходили
<doctoras> <novns> щас скажу что ругаеца
<Amblnb> Папробуй в синоптике выставить устранить ошибки, может поможет, если он канешно запустится )
<novns> doctoras, запущен синаптикс или ещё что-нибудь в таком духе
<shenmue> aleksei днс сервер. я в сетях слабо разбираюсь ><
<novns> а lock оставшийся случайно, ничему не помешает
<doctoras> <novns> Не удаётся найти зависимость пакета.
<doctoras> Дополнительная информация доступна в детальном отчёте.
<doctoras> There are broken dependecies on your system. Please use an advanced package manage e.g. Synaptic or aptitude to resolve this situation.
<aleksei> shenmue:  это зависит от того что ты от днса хочешь, если и так всё работает и тебя устраивает, то зачем менять? )
<novns> ага
<novns> doctoras, lock здесь вообще ни при чём
<doctoras> <novns> я пробывал
<shenmue> aleksei так же думаю
<novns> запускайте синаптикс или разбирайтесь, что там сломалось
<vadimfonov> Ребят, непомогла установка ubuntu-restricted-extras для работания видео в контакте. В чём ещё может быть проблема? Стал просто чёрный экран вместо видео. Хотя в ютубе например показывает
<novns> нужно что-нибудь доустановить или наборот снести
<doctoras> <novns> apt-get -f install
<aleksei> shenmue: так же есть вариант нагуглить литературу, почитать и разобраться что к чему ;)
<aleksei> никогда лишним не будет
<Amblnb> vadimfonov: может контакт на хтмл5 перешёл ))
<shenmue> всегда успеем
<novns> vadimfonov, браузер какой?
<doctoras> а поскольку ни чего не могу установить то и sudo apt-get install gksu
<doctoras>  не ставится
<vadimfonov> Amblnb: :DDD
<vadimfonov> novns: ну пробую в мозиле и в хроме
<novns> vadimfonov, хром или хромиум?
<vadimfonov> novns: синдром один и тот же
<vadimfonov> просто хроме
<aleksei> в хроме по идее всё уже должно быть ...
<novns> видеокарта и драйвера какие?
<vadimfonov> а нет, вру!!! как раз хрониум
<novns> а
<aleksei> )
<vadimfonov> нужно хроме поставить?)
<novns> ну ставьте хром с гуглевского сайта
<aleksei> попробуй
<novns> он там сам репозитарий подключит с обновлениями
<Amblnb> хромиуму нужеш флеш плагин
<aleksei> как и мозиле
<Amblnb> зайди на сайт адоба там написано название которое в репах лежит
<doctoras> о всем спасибо я понял где я пролажел
<novns> будет ещё pdf-ки показывать из коробки
<dx_> Всем привет
<doctoras> я забыл sudo добавить
<doctoras> )
<Amblnb> ну ты жжош
<novns> doctoras, sudo -i
<doctoras> sudo apt-get -f install
<aleksei> кстати может кто подскажет как настроить предпросмотр тумб графических на сетевом ресурсе? ))
<novns> и будет консоль, в которой можно всё сломать
<doctoras> все ненужное битое снесло
<novns> doctoras, apt-get autoremove ещё
<novns> ненужные зависимости уберёт, есои остались
<novns> *если
<dx_> подскажиете как зделать чтобы в терменале вместо ifconfig eth0 ip просто вводит скажем if раньше делал вылетело из головы
<novns> if - это вообще ключевое слово у шелла
<doctoras> народ дак кто скажет стоит ли либру ставить , бо покачто у мну от нее одни проблемы)
<novns> а вообще, alias
<dx_> ок ок ddd
<dx_> Спасибо
<novns> doctoras, я всегда сношу громоздкие офисы и ставлю abiword и gnumeric
<novns> очень редко они не могут что-нибудь экзотическое открыть
<doctoras> <novns> они штатные?
<novns> да
<novns> часть гномеоффиса
<vadimfonov> круто работает видео в хроме, всем офигенное спасибо)
<shenmue> блин
<shenmue> изменения все сбросил
<Amblnb> Флеш то работает а вот как заставить заработать WebGL?
<novns> а нафига он вам
<doctoras> НАрод и всетакти скажыте или ето тока мае мнение в чисто ubuntu гемора менше чем в Kubuntu?
<Amblnb> Да хоть увидеть что оно и с чем его едит
<novns> doctoras, геморроя больше в вашем правописании
<doctoras> Охотно верю
<novns> а кубунту работает не хуже, чем убунту
<novns> на вкус
<novns> я кде не люблю за громоздкость
<Amblnb> Ну если не считать то что я крутил параметры окон в кде мышкой и дошол до точке невозврата, то вполне хорошия штука, особенно проги под не
<vladgobelen> хуже
<Amblnb> 8ё
<doctoras> просто мне приходится очень часто с языка на язык перепрыговать от етого правописание очень хромает
<doctoras> а ещо сказуеца физ-мат образование
<User970[web]> Доброго времени суток всем! Подскажите пожалуйста как можно дать права на запись на диск обычному пользователю. Пытаюсь зайти под root что то не получается(( Просто даже папку создать не могу под обычным пользователем. Не кидайтесь пожал
<Amblnb> Удивило меня в кде прогах то что когда на убунте настроил интерфейс кде для самого слабого компа то всё перестало тормозить но явных отличий ноль
<novns> там очень сильно достаёт кнопка "применить"
<novns> в гноме некоторые вещи срабатывают сразу, моментально
<novns> настройки шрифтов, напрмиер
<doctoras> просто проблема в том что чисто ubuntu нормально русыфицырована а в Kubuntu не очень, мне то без разнице, а вот моей жене не очень(
<aleksei> novns: не подскажешькак предпросмотртумб графических включить? )
<aleksei> novns: не подскажешь как предпросмотр тумб графических включить? )
<novns> aleksei, там где-то глубоко в настройках дольфина есть
<novns> тридцать окошек надо открыть, чтоб добраться
<alexzulu> ага. а на панели нажать кнопку не судьба?
<aleksei> novns: а поточнее? А то у меня на локальной такче свё пучком, а вот когда по сети захожу на шару - ничего не видно
<novns> aleksei, у меня нет кде, откуда я узнаю сейчас
<aleksei> а я про гном говорю
<novns> а
<aleksei> кде какая-то не такая
<aleksei> со своим плазма десктопом
<vladgobelen> кде нормальная
<vladgobelen> просто в убунту кеды на последнем месте в приоритетах
<novns> система/параметры/управление файлами
<novns> там есть "показывать миниатюры только для локальных файлов"
<aleksei> ммм
<novns> вот это изменить
<aleksei> надо покопать, спасибо )
<alexzulu> кто к чему привык. мне кеды удобнее. с гномом не сложилось.
<novns> ну или в наутилусе - правка / параметры
<novns> то же самое окошко
<GuestArbaiter> после пробования и гнома и  кде, лично мне стало понятно, что особой разницы нет, на что больше глаз ляжет и все))))
<farrukhjon> hi all who help me with uping DNS in my server
<doctoras> <novns> а вы случайно не знаете нормальный PPA чтобы кодыки обновить
<doctoras> а то флв видео не открывает
<novns> medibuntu
<novns> но это не ppa, нужно вручную подключать
<doctoras> <novnus> ето пакет?
<doctoras> в
<novns> http://medibuntu.org/
<novns> это вот это
<novns> инструкции там есть
<farrukhjon> Дело в том, что Домен регистратор зарегистрировал мой IP адресс DNS1 и DNS2 но с сети не пингутеся мой домен в чем может быть проблема
<novns> farrukhjon, dig что говорит?
<farrukhjon> lags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0
<novns> farrukhjon, имя домена?
<farrukhjon> index.tj
<Amblnb> doctoras: Установи убунту твеак
<doctoras> А на англиском можно
<novns> farrukhjon, dig @mail.khujandi.com index.tj
<farrukhjon> что это
<Amblnb> doctoras: ubuntu-tweak
<Amblnb> с него уже кучу реп подключить сможеш
<novns> это я спросил информацию у сервера имён, который прописан провайдером
<vladgobelen> GuestArbaiter: Вопрос не в том, что что-то лучше или хуже. Просто в убунту кде пользоваться принципиально могут только мазохисты.
<novns> farrukhjon, ни первый ни второй ns-сервера ничего про домен не отвечают, а должны
<novns> надо их настроить
<novns> кто их владалец, должен прописать там домен
<Amblnb> novns: Они должны посылать на твой комп или на другой сервак? Может там такая фишка что сам на себя петлёй через инэт войти неможеш
<novns> Amblnb, ась?
<Amblnb> Я про нсы и днсы
<novns> whois index.tj показывает два сервера
<novns> они должны отдавать одинаковую информацию о домене
<novns> они её не отдают
<novns> значит они не настроены
<farrukhjon> в get.tj там все показывает dns1 and dns2
<farrukhjon> я с регитратором переговорил только что, может с провайдером может быть пролеми с DNS ?
<GuestArbaiter> vladgobelen, я влюбился в Убунту, когда решил поставить на собраного из 2-х старых компов Франкенштейна. Ставил стандарт, а значит, естественно гном. Купил ноут и вогнал её без колебаний.
<vladgobelen> хех
<novns> opcode: QUERY, status: REFUSED
<vladgobelen> GuestArbaiter: Я впервые на ней узнал что такое репо..
<novns> farrukhjon, они может и настроены, но отказываются отвечать
<GuestArbaiter> vladgobelen, а неделю назад захотелось посмотреть, как выглядят остальные ГУИ, и кде мне никаких проблем не добавила, почти все настроил интуитивно, но, пока по крайней мере, останусь приверженцем гнома)))
<farrukhjon> это с регистатором или с ISP ом они у меня разные
<doctoras> народ скажыте как вы думаете под linux в целом можно смело яндекс бар ставить?
<novns> зачем?
<vladgobelen> GuestArbaiter: просто кубунту жуткий тормоз.. если попользуешься дольше, увидишь
<SergeyIT> doctoras, попробуй
<GuestArbaiter> у меня яндекс.бар встал под вайном и теперь не удаляется)))))
<Amblnb> А что под вайном вообще удаляется?ъ
<doctoras> нет есть видь спецом для линусов
<farrukhjon> whois ом как пользоваться
<SergeyIT> Amblnb, всё сразу ;)
<alexzulu> vladgobelen, а вы вообще пробовали кубунту? или кде в частности? или ограничилось всё посмотрел на скрины и послушал троллей.:)
<Amblnb> есть плагин для хрома, там посути просто ссылки на яндекс и есть пол гугл такое же
<farrukhjon> как получить полную информацию про траблы домена
<Amblnb> SergeyIT: Вместе с вайном? )))
<SergeyIT> ага
<vladgobelen> alexzulu:  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/562.png
<vladgobelen> alexzulu: Я пользовался кубунту.. И пока я ей пользовался, я возненавидел кде
<vladgobelen> Пока не узнал, что кде действительно может быть быстрым и удобным..
<alexzulu> у меня с кедами никогда не было проблем. а вот гном мне неудобен.
<aleksei> кде конечно красивый, но гном ближе к сердцу ))
<alexzulu> и чем же он ближе?
<vladgobelen> alexzulu: я гномом пользовался с 2006 до 2010.. Но теперь и я на него не вернусь никогда.. Это уж точно
<aleksei> ну я имел в виду лично для меня
<aleksei> авообще - это дело привычки
<Amblnb> Видел недавно закос гнома под вин 7 так там посути гном превратили в кде )))
<alexzulu> конечно это всё дело привычки. но меня просто убивает постоянные вопли фанатиков. типа гном и точка. остальное от лукавого.
<aleksei> ага, есть такое
<vladgobelen> Amblnb: http://www.calculate-linux.ru/blogs/ru/232/show
<aleksei> пользоваться надо чем тебе удобнее, ну а фанатизм - это уже отдельная песня
<aleksei> фанатам не докажешь ничего ))
<alexzulu> aleksei, абсолютно согласен. но даже тут когда говоришь что кеды часто слышны предложения снести и не мучаться.:)
<Amblnb> vladgobelen: угу, вроде оно, но там где я видел скринов поболее было
<vladgobelen> не, не оно.. это из кде
<aleksei> alexzulu: ну значит делай выводыиз этого и не поднимай тут эту тему )
<Amblnb> vladgobelen: По сути разницы мало есть из гнома сделали кеды ))
<alexzulu> вот мой десктоп и чем он хуже гномовского? https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/_QsKcqy9YH2M/TaRFlY0P_BI/AAAAAAAAAck/DxBJPAyy84U/s912/screen9.jpg
<fghd> aleksandrit: да у тебя же КЕДЫ!
<aleksei> alexzulu:  сноси и не мучайся )))
<aleksei> ой
<aleksei> aleksandrit: сноси и не мучайся )))
<GuestArbaiter> народ, а какой на дистр посоветуете переходить, когда Убунту надоест? Важно регулирование уровня красноглазия)))) а то стандартный ответ "Генту", как то пугает))))
<novns> от задачи зависит
<fghd> GuestArbaiter: Mac OS X Snow Leopard
<novns> что нужно от дистрибьютива-то?
<Amblnb> GuestArbaiter: на бунте есть же аплет который банит экран кажные н минут на б минут
<GuestArbaiter> развитие знаний об устройстве системы)))
<Amblnb> тогда собери сам ))
<fghd> GuestArbaiter: зачем?
<GuestArbaiter> интересно)
<SergeyIT> GuestArbaiter, интереснее создавать свое, чем изучать чужое
<GuestArbaiter> ясно))) я запомню)
<alexzulu> я чувствую что LFS можно не предлагать.:)
<vladgobelen> GuestArbaiter:  http://www.calculate-linux.ru/blogs/ru/232/show
<fghd> GuestArbaiter: лучше займись изучением чего-нибудь более полезного, а система сама разберется )
<vladgobelen> GuestArbaiter: Пока единственный дистрибутив без особого красноглазия и не принципиально не умирающий, если правильно поставить.
<aleksei> ууу, семёркой попахивает ))
<vladgobelen> Хде?!
<vladgobelen> ааа.. так то на первое апреля образ собрали)
<aleksei> ну я понял )
<vladgobelen> aleksei: http://www.calculate-linux.ru/main/ru/download вон нормальный)
<aleksei> надо будет как-нить на досуге поставить на виртуалку, посмотреть что там и как )
<vladgobelen> GuestArbaiter: Вон та ссылка выше это как убунту для дебиана, но только для генту)
<GuestArbaiter> ага, спасибо)
<aleksei> vladgobelen: вообще сам пробовал ставить? )
<vladgobelen> aleksei: да я кроме него больше ничего не ставлю впринципе.. Ну разве что на десктопе чистая генту..
<vladgobelen> aleksei: А так с десяток хомячков уже на него посадил..
<aleksei> найс ))
<aleksei> надо будет побаловаться ))
<aleksei> може потом у себя на работе поставлю на юзверьские компы
<omicron5> Народ, скажите что не так. Встроенная камера в буке Ubuntu 10.04 не определяется.
<aleksei> и будет всем счастье ))
<vladgobelen> aleksei: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/dura/ вон скрины.. Это сестре как то установил - баловалась.. внешний вид это уже  не ко мне - сама настраивала.. 14 лет блондинко.. натуральное
<farrukhjon> Народ кто поднимал bind9 на Ububtu10.04
<vladgobelen> aleksei: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/dura/files11119.png кстати это она)
<farrukhjon> надо Win-PC подключить к домену bind9
<aleksei> мда. это уже апасна ))
<vladgobelen> aleksei: Сможешь такое сделать с гномом?)) Или с виндой? То-то же..
<aleksei> vladgobelen: неа. я на такое не способен )))
<vladgobelen> ыыы.. я тоже
<aleksei> ладно, надо на обед валить\
<shenmue> btrfs  допилили не?
<aleksei> покаотпускают)))
<SergeyIT> omicron5, какая камера, какая бука?
<omicron5> SergeyIT: Бук Asus A5 в нем встроенная видиокамера. Skype ее не определяет, но если тыкаешь вебкамеру USB все начинает работать
<m00nkey> !alsa
<ubuntuhelp> Установка, обновление, переконфигурирование системы вывода звука : http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/alsa
<ubuntuhelp> Если это не удается, см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - для воспроизведения аудио файлов Смотрите !Players и !mp3
<doctoras> народ скажыте пожалуйсто как обнвить WINE1.2.2 до 1.2.3 не удалив при этом 1,2,2 и его настройки?
<novns> doctoras, лучше поставить 1.3 из ppa
<novns> ну и настройки вайна никуда не денутся
<novns> можно сохранить директорию .wine куда-нибудь, на всякий случай
<doctoras> <novns>  ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<novns> ну да
<novns> там есть версии поновее
<vladgobelen> меньше 1.3.1 не ставь
<vladgobelen> лучше 1.3.17
<doctoras> <novns> Возникла неожиданная проблема.
<doctoras> Сообщите об этой ошибке в систему учёта ошибок вашего дистрибутива. Cвединия tex-common
<paul11> какой программкой можно монторить вживую всю сетевую активность локального хоста?
<paul11> биз лишнего, только мониторинг
<farrukhjon> nagios
<paul11> чёт у меня есть столько nagstamon и это не совсем то, хотя  спасибо тоже) я имел ввиду, как firestarter показывает, типа открылась сессия на такойт то адрес по такому-то протоколу, исходящий трафик и типа того
<farrukhjon> iptraf
<doctoras> кто бы что не говорил, а sh winetricks рулит
<vladgobelen> doctoras: Еще больше рулит кроссовер)
<farrukhjon> есть кто с bind9 на "ты"
<m00nkey> !sound
<ubuntuhelp> Установка, обновление, переконфигурирование системы вывода звука : http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/alsa
<ubuntuhelp> Если это не удается, см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - для воспроизведения аудио файлов Смотрите !Players и !mp3
<paul11> farrukhjon, какая-то она не очень наглядная)
<farrukhjon> почему что не устаривает експресс looking
<farrukhjon> paul11: + с логингом
<paul11> farrukhjon, да незнаю.. чёт некрасиво) хочу, чтоб как в мелкософт ИСА было, типа того
<SergeyIT> paul11, перепиши как тебе надо ;)
<paul11> farrukhjon, ахха, ладно)
<paul11> farrukhjon, ничё не получица конечно, я шучу
<farrukhjon> о чом ты
<skai> кто тут яваскрипты пишет?
<farrukhjon> а кто с MySQL на "ты"
<skai> farrukhjon: ну я на мускуль говорю "ты"
<skai> и еще пару слов, за которые побанят
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> !ask | farrukhjon:
<ubuntuhelp> farrukhjon:: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<farrukhjon> saki: надо сконектовать mysql-java-connector
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а ты ява пишешь?
<inkvizitor68sl> тьфу
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: а... ну для iMacros писал
<skai> http://paste.pro/1459399
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: че не так?
<farrukhjon> skai:: есть xxx.jar при java -jar xxx.jar Cannot find the database driver classes.
<skai> farrukhjon: и?
<farrukhjon> java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver
<farrukhjon> хотя CLASSPATH настроен на 100%
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ну так?
<inkvizitor68sl> э не
<inkvizitor68sl> такое я не писал
<skai> ну есть у тя там явапрогеры в жабе?тут две строчки всего.сказать че не так :)
<inkvizitor68sl> гету
<inkvizitor68sl> нету
<Fanisk> всем привет. подскажите пожалуйста, примонтировал win шару в каталог. А как отмонтировать её прпвильно?
<vladgobelen> umount
<Fanisk> не робит
<inkvizitor68sl> ппц...
<inkvizitor68sl> umound /каталог/куда/ты/догадался/примонтировать/эту/ересь
<inkvizitor68sl> от рута, само собой
<Fanisk> т.е. напрмиер примонтировал сюда  /home/user/123   , делаю umount 123 и никак
<Fanisk> даже с рутём
<Fanisk> путём*
<vladgobelen> sudo umount /home/user/123
<artus> мдя
<Fanisk> угу, мдя
<Fanisk> спасибо
<vadimkiselev> <Fanisk> sudo unmount dev/путь к устройству
 * inkvizitor68sl плачет
<aleksei> ну не совсем путь к устройству, а правельнее сказать путь к точке монтирования ))
<vadimkiselev> <aleksei> нет, я имел ввиду именно путь к устройству в папке /dev/
<aleksei> так он же писал чт примонтировал сетевой ресурс
<vadimkiselev> <aleksei> я не видел
<aleksei> ладно, проехали...
<vadimkiselev> <aleksei> а если адрес сетевого ресурса написать?
<aleksei> через smb://
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще, на smb ресурсы, куда удобнее наутилусом ходить
<inkvizitor68sl> а не монтировать
<inkvizitor68sl> ну наутилус в смысле сам примонтирует
<aleksei> ну так если шара виндозная, то смб как раз для этого )
<adasd> âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> adasd! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Fanisk> Я извиняюсь. Я изначально поставил вопрос не правильно. У меня как-то сглючила screen сессия и я видел содержимое шары, хотя по факту она была отключена как и положено.  Из-за этого я и обратился сюда, мб я делал что-то не так. <inkvizitor68sl>- у Вас на сервере то же
<Fanisk>  наутилус стоит?
<inkvizitor68sl> Fanisk: хоспади, зачем к серверу монтировать SMB ?
<inkvizitor68sl> сраная венда всё же поддерживает NFS
<inkvizitor68sl> и host и client
<vladgobelen> разве?
<aleksei> +1
<inkvizitor68sl> это ж куча локов
<vladgobelen> о как.. нужно запомнить..
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле монтирование smb == куча локов и адский wa
<inkvizitor68sl> на любой задаче серьёзнее "скопировать пару файлов во время просмотра фильма с этой же шары"
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.lissyara.su/articles/freebsd/trivia/win2003+nfs/
<inkvizitor68sl> или allegro nfs какой нибудь
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.nfsforwindows.com/home
<aleksei> хорошая статья, как-то самому пришлось почитать и использовать )
<evangelion> кто может помочь разобраться с xchat?
<inkvizitor68sl> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<inkvizitor68sl> !ask
<inkvizitor68sl> !ask
<inkvizitor68sl> !ask
<evangelion> как заставить по клику на ник что бы он добовлялся сразу в поле писанины, а то не очень удобно писать кому-то определённому
<artus> evangelion, удобно) если табом пользоватся)
<vladgobelen> и языки переключать постоянно?
<vladgobelen> спасибо, я лучше повыделяю
<artus> ну да ) проше тянутся к мыше и елозить по окнам )
<evangelion> artus как табом бользоваться у меня на n900 его физически нет
<artus> ну вот раньше надо было говорить)
<inkvizitor68sl> не куплю n900
<inkvizitor68sl> ужас
<inkvizitor68sl> телефон без таба оО
<vladgobelen> а есть альтернативы?
<skai> кому нужен теелфон без таба
<aleksei> по идее должны быть замены
<aleksei> табу
<aleksei> камбинация клавиш
<aleksei> иличто-то в этом роде
<aleksei> ))
<evangelion> artus значит всё таки придёться либо ставить pidgin, либо выделять
<vladgobelen> выделяй
<evangelion> aleksei ксажелению нету
<inkvizitor68sl> vladgobelen: в смысле альтернативы?
<aleksei> evangelion: это нокиа у тебя?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, блютузная большая красная кнопка таба)
<vladgobelen> inkvizitor68sl: Альтернативы устройству
<artus> я думал альтернтива кнопке )
<evangelion> aleksei можно заменить в конфиге значение клавиши вот только что то мне лично этого не хочеться
<inkvizitor68sl> vladgobelen: Zeus ?
<vladgobelen> inkvizitor68sl: это что?
<inkvizitor68sl> ясно, "мы пользуемся только попсовыми девайсами", фигле
<inkvizitor68sl> ну ок, desire Z тогда
<evangelion> aleksei, да нокиа
<aleksei> evangelion: у меня как-то была н800, так там модно было выставить на малоисполюзуемую клавишу именно функцию ТАБА
<skai> !enter > aleksei
<ubuntuhelp> aleksei, please see my private message
<vladgobelen> inkvizitor68sl: Мы пока не пользуемся. Мы выбираем
<evangelion> inkvizitor68sl, как тебя понимать?
<inkvizitor68sl> лан, спокойной ночи всем
<aleksei> skai:что я не так сделал? ))
<evangelion> aleksei, рассматривал этот вариант вот только подобрать такую клавишу на втором уровне сложно, как вариант просто настроить 3 и 4 уровень
<aleksei> ну е знаю. с н900 не баловался
<doctoras> народ просветите меня плиз
<evangelion> aleksei, а вот я не боловался с н800, не могу сравнить
<doctoras> что я зделал такого что теперь при загрузке системы зегружаеца консоль
<aleksei> снёс gdm?
<doctoras> и приходица startx прописывать
<doctoras> чтобы попасть в графическую среду?
<artus> руки не помыл? по пьяни пол системы снес? бабушку через дорогу не перевел?
<vladgobelen> в крон пропиши стартх
<artus> doctoras, ты вопрос телепатам задавал?
<vladgobelen> artus: да.. и телепат - я
<doctoras> Нет всем
<vladgobelen> doctoras: пропиши стартх в крон
<doctoras> где в корне
<skai> в xinit
<artus> vladgobelen, ты извращенец, совать стартикс в крон
<skai> а не в крон
<skai> artus: он нуб.это хуже
<vladgobelen> ну, на старт
<vladgobelen> всмысле на старт системы
<doctoras> а как я его снес?
<artus> doctoras, а чего ты делал?
<aleksei> doctoras: /etc/init/gdm.conf на месте?
<artus> чего в логах?
<vladgobelen> да зачем ему гдм? Лишнюю нагрузку на комп давать?
<artus> vladgobelen, чегой ?
<artus> прям такая страшная нагрузка?
<vladgobelen> У него комп еще мамонты юзали
<artus> vladgobelen, ты наутилус уже выпилил себе? чтоб не нагружать?
<aleksei> )))
<evangelion> всем спасибо и удачи
<vladgobelen> artus: Тоесть ты серьезно считаешь, что для одной оболочки нужно юзать менеджер?
<doctoras> нет
<doctoras> ну есть KDE.conf
<aleksei> ага
<aleksei> значит кубунту?
<doctoras> if
<doctoras> да
<artus> ну значит кдм поломал)
<doctoras> каким раком я тока плеер снес
<aleksei> что писал?
<aleksei> чтоб снести
<aleksei> плеер
<doctoras> через синоптик
<artus> @voice aleksei
<artus> !enter | aleksei
<ubuntuhelp> aleksei: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<aleksei> во блин, тут и за это наказывают ))) сорри
<artus> ну тебя же просили, неинтересно потом простыни по 2 слова в строке листать )
<aleksei> да привычка старая осталась
<doctoras> не вы меня поймите мнето нормально будет каждый раз чтобы войти графическую систему писать startx, а вот жена меня повесит
<vladgobelen> doctoras: Я тебе уже несколько раз сказал - повесь на автостарт
<aleksei> artus: и надолго войс? )
<artus> sudo aptitude reinstall kdm как бы проще
<artus> @devoice aleksei
<aleksei> )
<artus> aleksei, так тебе легче чтоль?
<aleksei> да мне всё равно, поинтересовался просто
<doctoras> http://s46.radikal.ru/i111/1104/d4/a9037e3a4a89.png
<doctoras> как вы думаете это спасет от того чтобы в ручную не прописывать иксы при загрузке системы
<keros> как нибудь можно сделать, чтобы в терминале вместо "д/н" писать "y/n"(для подтверждения чего либо, кто не понял) ?
<vladgobelen> ну и пиши
<vladgobelen> оно оба варианта принимает
<keros> чорд))
<XuMuK> ку
<UNIm95> я в депрессии ,
<UNIm95> http://habrastorage.org/storage/3aa708ef/3282519b/bf9371c9/dfa83444.png
<UNIm95> и всё по убунтой
<UNIm95> *под
<vladgobelen> омг
<vladgobelen> варвары
<UNIm95> vladgobelen так почти терабайт оперативы
<vladgobelen> я и говорю - варвары.. да на нем наверное ядро за несколько секунд компилиццо
<UNIm95>  vladgobelen микро или наносекунд?
<vladgobelen> ))
<UNIm95> блин здесь был бумбурум
<[> доброе время суток
<UNIm95> а я инвайта не спросил
<[> помогите плиз осваиваю линукс. Помогите поставить приложение run как правельно в консоле прописать чтоб оно установилась?
<[> буду очень благодарен
<vladgobelen> [: ./приложение
<UNIm95> [: а что ставишь?
<[> чесно говоря играюсь и вспомнил про старую милую унреал торнамент 2004
<[> когдато стоял у бараба линукс лет так 6 назад щас для работы сказали осваивать ибо на линукс переходим((
<vladgobelen> [: Оно же в репо есть? Нет разве?
<UNIm95> [: а ты уверен что через гуи нельзя?
<[> разве есть?? щас посмотрю
<[> я скажу больше я незнаю что такео гуи
<[> обьясни плиз
<vladgobelen> [: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/569.png
<UNIm95> [: просто кликнув на файл .run правой мышки и во вкладке права поставить галочку позволять выполнение файла как программы
<vladgobelen> [: Если у тебя файл .run - тыкни на него правой клавишей мыши, затем перейди в свойства-права. Там поставь - выполнять как программу. Затем в консоли напиши: ./твой_файл
<UNIm95> vladgobelen ты из кед гнома сделал
<vladgobelen> UNIm95: Да, у меня даже панель нижняя была раньше..
<UNIm95> [: гуи=gui grafic user inteface
<[> щас попробую
<UNIm95> vladgobelen а чего так? почему до конца не перелез?
<vladgobelen> так удобнее
<[> поставил галочку прописал bash: /2004-lnx-demo3334.run: Нет такого файла или каталога
<[> путь нужно писать?
<paul11> нужно сначала перети в каталог с файлом
<paul11> cd <путь>
<paul11> потом ./имя_файла
<[> он у меня на робочем стале
<paul11> cd /home/paul/Desktop
<paul11> это у меня paul
<paul11> потом
<paul11> ./имя_файла
<vladgobelen> [: cd ~/"Рабочий стол"
<[> bash: cd/home/ell/directory/: Нет такого файла или каталога
<[> вроде же так
<paul11> пробел после cd
<[> cd: /home/ell/directory/: Нет такого файла или каталога
<[> я чтот не правельно прописываю
<[> и немогу вьехать что
<paul11> :):)
<aleksei> cd /home/username/Desktop
<paul11> без двоеточий
<vladgobelen> [: Скинь файл в домашнюю папку
<aleksei> попадаешь в папку
<aleksei> сразу
<[> bash: cd: /home/ell/ut2004-lnx-demo3334.run: Нет такого файла или каталога
<[> хоть убейся
<paul11> всё неправильно :)
<[> ))
<paul11> ты можешь открыть папку с рабочим столом через наутилусь (файловый менежер, проводник) ?
<[> да я скинул в папку /home/ell/
<[> чтоб неиграться
<[> папка открыта
<paul11> а, ну
<paul11> пиши
<paul11> cd /home/ell
<[> есть
<paul11> без ошибок?
<[> ell@ell-virtual-machine:~$ cd /home/ell
<[> ell@ell-virtual-machine:~$
<paul11> во
<paul11> теперь
<vladgobelen> ./файл
<paul11> да
<paul11> :)
<[> я надеюсь большая и маленькая буква не играет роли
<vladgobelen> играет
<[> ото я уже и так начал думать)
<[> Verifying archive integrity...
<aleksei> пошла установка ))
<[> ооо))) безгранично благодарен
<[> No write permission to /usr/local/games
<[> Please enter the installation path [/usr/local/games/ut2004demo/]
<[> застряли((
<vladgobelen> мухаха
<vladgobelen> делай так
<vladgobelen> sudo ./файл
<vladgobelen> или укажи свой путь
<vladgobelen> в домашнюю папку
<aleksei> vladgobelen: а он потом под обычным пользователем его запустит нормально?
<vladgobelen> да
<aleksei> ну если из домашней папки только
<vladgobelen> [: укажи просто путь в домашнюю папку
<[> то есть консоль новую открывать
<[> ото тут мы кажись висим(
<[> я извиняюсь но..
<[>  Please note that the amd64 binaries are considered experimental at this
<[>   time, as is the entire amd64 Linux system at the time of this writing.
<[>   We accept bug reports for them and strive to fix them, but we don't promise
<[>   stellar performance or stability. You have been warned.
<vladgobelen> он тебя путь спрашивал
<vladgobelen> укажи ему путь свой
<[> прости что?
<[> Fatal error, no tech support email configured in this setup
<[> Signal caught, cleaning up
<vladgobelen> запусти с судо
<vladgobelen> sudo ./файл
<[> так с него и запускал щас
<vladgobelen> ну и норм.. закончилось?
<vladgobelen> блин
<[> устанавливается после пишите далиее 7
<[> и всё
<[> есть скрин кинуть кудато?
<AndreX> http://itmages.ru/ к примеру
<lev15> Всем привет! Не работает Интернет в Ubuntu. Помогите, пожалуйста. Вот тут подробнее: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=147733.0
<vladgobelen> [: http://www.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux.tar.gz распаковывай, запускай и мне в личку номер и пароль
<aleksei> эхх, сижу и грусно смотрю на свой сервак с Server 2003 и гадаю, когда же у меня дойдут руки поставить на него линукс ))
<lev15> Всем привет! Меня видно?
<GuestArbaiter> нет
<GuestArbaiter> вебку включи)))
<vladgobelen> GuestArbaiter: заюзай бэкдор у него
<vladgobelen> все видно
<aleksei> vladgobelen: победили унриал? )
<vladgobelen> угу
<aleksei> уже играет наверное )))
<vladgobelen> нет, система в виртуалке.. лагает
<aleksei> эхх, неудача ...
<lev15> Всем привет! Помогите пожалуйста. Поставил Ubuntu, в первый раз Интернет работал, а после перезагрузки больше не работает ни Интернет, ни локальная сеть. Вот моя тема: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=147733.0
<aleksei> lev15: судя по скрину у тебя ipv4 протокола нет, только ipv6
<lev15> aleksei: провайдер предоставляет и то, и то
<lev15> aleksei: и на Windows XP всё прекрасно через IPv4 работает
<GuestArbaiter> не произноси здесь таких слов))))
<aleksei> ну так да, а тут у тебя ipv4 нету, поэтому и не работает всё прекрасно
<GuestArbaiter> за это подвергают проклятию и анафеме)
<lev15> да ладно? А как бороться с багом номер 1 не произнося его?
<aleksei> /etc/network/interfaces - попробуй здесь руками настройки поменять с помощью мануала какого -нмть
<lev15> aleksei: так я никакие настройки не менял, а в первый раз всё работало
<aleksei> lev15: попробуй почитай руководство для новичков по настройке сети http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/
<aleksei> там справа будут рубрики, выберешь "Настройка сети"
<asper> всем добрый день... как изменить кодировку на Rhythmobox  а то вместо названия песен и авторов непонятные символы
<GuestArbaiter> asper, тебе надо править кодировку в тэгах
<asper> мм ?
<GuestArbaiter> сам мучаюсь с ними))))
<vladgobelen> asper: Попробуй deadbeef
<avas> asper - теги менять нада
<vladgobelen> asper: У него нет проблем с кодировками.
<asper> а как
<[v-8]_jupiter> asper: deadbeef и менять ничего не надо
<asper> т.е каждую песню переименовывать ?))
<asper> а что значит deadbeef
<vladgobelen> asper: http://livenix.blogspot.com/2010/07/deadbeef-ubuntu-1004.html
<[v-8]_jupiter> asper: проигрователь аудио
<asper> понятно
<asper> пасибо щас опробуем
<avas> asper Народ говорит можно попробовать EasyTag
<vladgobelen> можно и переконвертировать теги одной командой, но смысл? Дедбиф все держит и так.
<asper> а главное с Audacios таже проблемма
<vladgobelen> $ find -iname '*.mp3' -print0 | xargs -0 mid3iconv -eCP1251 --remove-v1
<avas> asper - У меня была такая проблема када я с мака файлы брал
<aleksei> ага, такая же фигня с audacious, давно забил на это дело ))
<asper> а я с винды
<avas> Там версия тегов 2.3
<avas> Когда поменял на 2.1  всё в норме стало
<asper> а как поменять то7
<vladgobelen> asper: http://patrius.do.am/publ/1-1-0-3
<asper> а ладно...  deadbeef  рулит )) все норм
<asper> скромненько и со вкусом ))
<vladgobelen> он еще и жрет все что дают.. включая всякие там куе и прочее
<asper> это радует
<asper> а мне сеня убунту 10.10 и нидерландов пришла :P порадуйтесь за меня ))
<bosyak> привет
<bosyak> а есть синтезатор голоса под линух? (что бы на русском читал...) ?!
<SergeyIT> espeak, фестиваль (по аглицки)
<bosyak> было-бы прикольно слышать, что пишут на канале, что бы не переключаться...
<bosyak> а русский?
<dx_> подскажиде где мазила хранит куки я понемаю что ~./mozila а вот дальше я как то потерялся
<SergeyIT> по-русски они говорят
<SergeyIT> festival
<bosyak> SergeyIT: а ты пользуешься каким-нибудь из них?
<SergeyIT> espeak
<bosyak> а для каких задач?
<asper> а в каких временных промежутках ))
<SergeyIT> bosyak, на сайте записывается ко мне народ а говорилка мне говорит, кто и когда придет
<bosyak> забавно :)
<asper> а что за сайт
<bosyak> хм... еспик уже стоит в убунте?!
<SergeyIT> в интранете мой
<bosyak> мне кажется что Сергей - стоматолог :)
<SergeyIT> bosyak, стоит, но для русского конфиг лучше другой поставить, на оф.сайте ссылка есть
<SergeyIT> bosyak, микроскопист
<bosyak> Мда... дигало читаем более вменяемо
<bosyak> (но за деньги)
<SergeyIT> фестиваль говорят лучше
<aleksei> ладно, пора домой, всем пока )
<dmitry-melnikov> помогите настройить скайп, вебка с всроеным микрофоном не работает, видео есть а звука нету((( на видвовс все работало(
<dmitry-melnikov> gnom у меня
<dmitry-melnikov> эхх(
<Lorgus> dmitry-melnikov,  PCM
<dmitry-melnikov> что это такое?
<dmitry-melnikov> Устройства, микрофон написано: pulseaudio server (local)
<lev15_> У меня заработал Интернет! Ура! Только теперь новая проблема. Когда подключён Интернет (PPPoE), не работают локальные сайты. Отключаю - работают. Что делать?
<vladgobelen> lev15_: маршрутизацию нужно
<Lorgus> dmitry-melnikov,  звук , настройки устройство , вход
<lev15_> vladgobelen: а как?
<vladgobelen> lev15_: Это уж е к провайдеру..
<lev15_> vladgobelen: а, понятно
<vladgobelen> lev15_:  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/571.png
<vladgobelen> например у нас
<Alexey-> Здравствуйте.
<Alexey-> при конфигурировании ядра, в "processor family" лучше оставить как есть, или выбрать, к примеру, core 2 ? По умолчанию стоит pentium-pro, а так, процессор core 2 duo.
<shenmue> vyt ye;ty lj,hjdjktw
<shenmue> ,kbkb
<shenmue> нужен доброволец
<jlewka1> для чего?
<shenmue> для привсненсения в жертву во имя меня
<UNIm95> shenmue фига себе принёс
<shenmue> =)
<shenmue> нужен еще доброволец
<UNIm95> shenmue не я
<shenmue> вообщем нужен соурс лист убунту на фтп корбины
<UNIm95> shenmue а через источники приложений не найдёшь?
<shenmue> у меня мята
<shenmue> тут смесь источников, а я хочу корбиновские часть сделать так как локалка
<GuestArbaiter> shenmue, если скажешь, что и как сделать. я в качестве добровольца сойду)))
<shenmue> система - администратирование - источники приложений - выбрать сервер РФ - фтп корбина и нажать ок
<shenmue> cat /etc/apt/sources.list потом вывод этой команды на pastebin.org скинуть
<GuestArbaiter> и, насколько я понимаю остальные репозитории отключить)))
<shenmue> ничего не трогай. просто сервер смени
<GuestArbaiter> http://pastebin.com/7Fhcpe3B
<shenmue> о спс
<GuestArbaiter> мог и побыстрее, просто я слоупок сегодня)))
<shenmue> кстати репы партнеров можешь включить
<Amblnb> http://images3.dezinfo.net/image/04.2011/krepravo/1053.jpg
<ledas> Ïðèâåò âñåì! Åñëè ïðè çàïóñêå Ubuntu 11.04 ïèøåò îøèáêó "êâàäðàòèêàìè" (ÿ òàê ïîíèìàþ íà ðóññêîì), êàê å¸ (îøèáêó) ìîæíî ïðî÷èòàòü íà ðóññêîì?
<ubuntuhelp> ledas! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<ledas> Привет всем! Как поменять язык ошибки, которая выводится при загрузке? Т.к. при русском языке, она выводится "квадратиками".
<Sergey_IT> [ - столб, ветка, кочерга ... ?
<shenmue> штык
<shenmue> так нужны еще добровольцы
<shenmue> аа... пятница вечер.... терь ясно почему так вяло сегодня
<_DvosihNIK_> системе 1 месяц , сталкивался с таким и ранее, но не обращал внимания. Перестали работать ВСЕ ссылки на папки во вкладке переход панели gnome , как исправить ?
<Karloss> shenmue: куда вербуем?
<shenmue> уже поздно
<shenmue> сам все сделал
<Karloss> судя по второй бетте юнити быть, или вопрос не решен еще у них?
<shenmue> быть
<Karloss> ну и ладненько, гном третий говорят ужс
<shenmue> сопротивление бесполезно
<_DvosihNIK_> системе 1 месяц , сталкивался с таким и ранее, но не обращал внимания. Перестали работать ВСЕ ссылки на папки во вкладке переход панели gnome , как исправить ?
<shenmue> приложения переход система?
<shenmue> эти что ли?
<shenmue> удали аплет и новый поставь
<_DvosihNIK_> а почему это произошло ?
<shenmue> помогло?
<_DvosihNIK_> до )
<shenmue> ну вот и все
<shenmue> _DvosihNIK_	точно все работает? мож еще чего нибуть есть? а то скучно
<_DvosihNIK_> shenmue: эээ чёрт всё ровно переход не фурычит -_-
<_DvosihNIK_> просто мне удобнее оттуда переходить в директории чем с рабочего стола -_-
<shenmue> а переход куда?
<_DvosihNIK_> ну вкладка переход на панели , которая содержит в себе домашнюю папку примонтированные диски и пр
<shenmue> меню не вылазить? или наводишь на видео и наутилус не вылазит?
<Ecclesiast> Всем привет))
<xoveax> Вопрос не в тему канала, но спросить больше негде. Почему команда tune в teeworlds_srv не работает?!?
<ur5imw> как можно распечатать файл с расширением .fb2?
<NGE01> ur5imw: а разве fbreader не умеет распечатывать?
<ur5imw>  не, только просматривать
<ur5imw> cool reader какой то урезаный  из 300стрн показывает 20
<ur5imw>  но позволяет копировать текст  и вставлять его в ОО
<Lialute> здрасте
<NGE01> ur5imw: вот оно умеет печатать http://lucidor.org/
<ur5imw> NGE01:  ctqxfc gjcvjnhbv
<ur5imw> сейчас посмотрим
<ur5imw> NGE01:lucidor. я сильно не разбирался но она  даже и fb2 не понимает:-(
<Pante59> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykwqXuMPsoc
<NGE01> ur5imw: жаль тогда попробуй найти что топод винду и запусти через вайн
<ur5imw>  NGE01:через вайн я не распечатаю  однозначно, ....
<alexzulu> ur5imw, гном?
<ur5imw>  ага
<_DvosihNIK_> у меня не работает вертикальная синхронизация -_- когда смотришь видео полосы при быстрых динамических действиях на экране , драйвер поставлен точно , в nvidia control panel выставил Vsynch но почему-то не работает
<alexzulu> у меня под кедой okular печатает.
<ur5imw>  alexzulu:   так что ставить кеды?:)
<alexzulu> ur5imw, есть ещё прога, гномовская. ща посмотрю.
<ur5imw> ....
<frontend> Друзья, что-то у меня терминал стал стандартным иксовым :( Никто не подскажет, как вернуть красивый дефолтный?
<novns> xterm что ли запускается?
<alexzulu> ur5imw, думал видит. нифига. надеялся что evince сработает.
<frontend> Ну да)
<ur5imw>  alexzulu: я не понял ... нет ничего?
<novns> frontend, а если gnome-terminal запустить - работает?
<alexzulu> ur5imw, думал что программка для гнома evince понимает fb2. обломался.
<ur5imw> alexzulu: ага , понял....прийдется сносить старую винду и натягивать новую:).... а уж потом....
<frontend> novns, спасибо за отклик. Все работает, просто гном-терминал стал выглядеть, как xterm)
<alecsandr> ubuntu 10.10 totem Обнаружена ошибка в дополнительной библиотеке GStreamer. ПОМОГИТЕ
<frontend> Проблема решена
<alecsandr> ubuntu 10.10 totem Обнаружена ошибка в дополнительной библиотеке GStreamer. ПОМОГИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА
<novns> какая ошибка-то?
<novns> что в логах?
<alecsandr> при просмотре YOUTUBE
<alecsandr> номера нет (((
<novns> какой браузер?
<alecsandr> а где посмотреть ?
<novns> флэш установлен?
<alecsandr> Плеер TOTEM плагин просмотра видео с ютуба
<novns> чем ютюб-то смотрите?
<novns> а
<novns> там оно не работает
<novns> и не будет работать
<novns> из тотема вообще уберут ютюб
<alecsandr> раньше пару месяцев назад все работало, а после очередного обновления системы перестал. думал исправят но 2 месяца тишина...
<novns> сломали на стороне ютюба, чтоб без рекламы не смотрели
<alecsandr> а почему ? (((
<alecsandr> понял...
<alecsandr>  ((((
<novns> ютюб живёт за счёт рекламы
<alecsandr> гады они (((
<novns> они молодцы
<novns> они вам выкупили и подарили в опенсурс кодек vp8
<alecsandr> Спасибо за объяснение, жаль но как понимаю пора прощаться с ютубом в тотеме (((
<novns> чем в браузере-то не устраивает?
<alecsandr> все устраивает, просто было удобно... А за кодек СПАСИБО !!!!
<alecsandr> Я думал у меня проблемы, обычно стараюсь их решать, вот и интересовался, что не так....
<alecsandr> Что вы думаете о версии UBUNTU 11.04 ? Пробовали ?
<alecsandr> как относитесь к UNITI и GNOME 3?
<novns> юнити очень неудобно и сыро
<alecsandr> Я так и несмог его опробовать, загрузился с LIVE DVD от 13 апреля 2011 дрейвер ненайден после устновки просит перезагрузится, а ведь нельзя. на 10,10 было достаточно завершить сеанс и заново зайти и драйвер запускался.... Видеокарта NVIDIA GTX 460
<NGE01> кто пробывал edubuntu для детей дошкольного возраста, что скажете?
<novns> NGE01, детей лучше гулять на свежий воздух водите побольше
<Karloss> novns: кто-то здесь говорил что юнити уже вполне торт, откуда сырость?
<Pante59> тру линуксоид хм!!!Я настолько суров что даже фильмы смотрю в консоле и в текстовом виде пишем в терминал telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl и смотрим star wars
<novns> Karloss, падает похуже плазмы в кде
<novns> они это юнити на ходу дописывают
<novns> альфа-версия фактически
<Pante59> юнити няшка
<Karloss> novns: хм..странно...мнений столько...одни говорят что уже стабильно по крайнемере работает
<novns> ну и оно наверняка удобно на планшетах с тачскринами каких-нибудь
<novns> а для десктопа вообще совсем ни разу не удобно
<Karloss> не ну понятно что мелкие баги будут всплывать
<novns> там не мелкие, там выпадание в осадок с потерей настроек
<alecsandr> Компания только вчера решила оставить по умолчанию UNITI но и оставить класический GNOME 2 и будут UNUTU допиливать... это говорит о неуверенности UNITI как мне кажется (это только мое мнение)
<novns> где-то там кто-то советовал первым делом завести шорткат для насильного перезапуска компиза
<Pante59> ето говорит о том что хомячки их задолбали етой просьбой!!!
<Karloss> З гном еще страшнее, кстати
<alecsandr> ((( ТАК ЧТО СЛЕДУЕТ ЖДАТЬ....
<Pante59> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<novns> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity
<Pante59> alecsandr: а что тебе нужно?
<novns> там ещё полно ошибок и падений
<Karloss> дык баги везде есть
<Karloss> кде и гном не святы
<Karloss> да и другие тоже
<freenetwork> какую прогу посоветуете для работы со звуком
<Pante59> novns: вон хваленый kde какой год пилят а unity няшка за пол года такой прогресс
<alecsandr> мне хочется стабильной работы, а подладится под GNOM 3 или  UNITI думаю смогу, но пока ничего стабильного нет, интернет кишит косяками GNOMA 3 хотя он уже не betta ))) UNITI пока еще не вышла ? судить не буду
<novns> Pante59, кем хвалёный?
<Karloss> Pante59: да да согласен, юнити будет лучшим
<Pante59> novns: ну кеда****ми в первую очередь
<alecsandr> KDE нетак и плох ненадо его обижать, его тоже ЛЮБЯТ многие... и он не без косяков.  )))
<Karloss> да вообще, что без косяко-то?
<alexzulu> притеснение малых народов на канале.:)
<novns> в кде есть масса полезных вещей, без которых можно спокойно обойтись
<alecsandr> Лично я выбрал ubuntu из-за GNOMa удобно, быстро. понятно.... Но что происходит сейчас не понимаю...
<novns> а нужных и важных - нет
<novns> alecsandr, да ничего не происходит
<novns> гном будет доступен в убунте
<Pante59> я про то что кеды проект старее намного и неможет косяков допилить а вы юнити хотите чтоб за такое время был супер пупер в 11.10 уверен будет ТРУ
<alecsandr> необижайте дракошу, очень прошу, ОН имеет право бЫТЬ!!!!
<novns> Pante59, проблема юнити в том, что никто не знает, зачем оно вообще
<Karloss> alecsandr: а что присходит, нужно немного двигаться вперед, гном сколько таким как до 3 версии был?
<alecsandr> ОН для ПЛАНШЕТОВ как и GNOME SHELL
<novns> точнее говоря, юнити - для несовместимости
<alecsandr> вопрос совместимости ВАЖЕН !!!
<novns> начали с переноса кнопок влево
<novns> внедрили нелепые индикаторы
<Pante59> novns: я думаю вопервых типа бренд создают свою оболочку второе конечно планшеты от них никуда не детса
<alecsandr> СТРАННОЕ МЕНЮ, или я СТРАННЫЙ....(((
<alecsandr> на самом делетяжело понять где что искать, но это дело ПРИВЫЧКИ...
<novns> alecsandr, мойте ноги и ложитесь спать
<alecsandr> ПОНЯЛ УДАЛЯЮСЬ ...)))
<novns> зачем кричать-то так
<alecsandr> )
<Pante59> alecsandr: вот наноч посмотри telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl забей в терминал
<alecsandr> ок
<NGE01> Pante59: уже смотрю.....
<Pante59> :-D
<alecsandr> Забавно )))
<NGE01> Pante59: :-D
<fronyend> Все замолчали, потому что смотрят?
<alecsandr> ага
<NGE01> fronyend: да
<novns> кстати
<Pante59> connect failed блин!!!!
<fronyend> Помню еще давным-давно на винде эту забавную вещицу видел)
<novns> если юнити будет внедряться насильно, можно уйти на elementary os
<NGE01> novns: тогда я на gentoo свалю)))
<alexzulu> а вот это лучше. sudo apt-get install bb && bb
<Pante59> novns: да че вы так паритест поставиш гном 2 и все
<alecsandr> NOVNS это кто такой ? неслышал
<fronyend> sudo apt-get install ls вообще тащусь)
<novns> Pante59, они уже его сломали в бета версии
<Pante59> как
<fronyend> Точнее sudo apt-get install sl
<fronyend> Позор на мою лысину(
<novns> alecsandr, это вариант убунты с гномом косящим под макось
<alecsandr> в любом случае всегд можно постаить все что душа просит )
<alecsandr> а кто делает конактикал?
<novns> Pante59, упрятали стандартное тройное меню под одну кнопку, сломали трей - только индикаторы теперь работают
<novns> и дурацкое меню глобальное
<novns> "раз уж у нас юнити работает плохо, давайте сделаем стандартный гном ещё хуже"
<novns> такая логика
<Pante59> novns: трей не сломали просто запретили вывод лечитса одной командой а про меню да жаль удобно было но ктонибудь исправит палюбас
<Ecclesiast> Народ кто знаком с ядром Xmta?
<alecsandr> novns: почитал про ось, основа UBUNTU, а может тогда лучше уйти на DEBIAN, UBUNTU пляшет (раньше так было ) от него и там ГНОМ 2 и 3...
<alexzulu> бедные программеры мучались, писали. а тут ктото из сообщества придёт и всё вернёт на вариант как был раньше.:)
<alecsandr> к новому всегда тяжело прывыкать, но это неизбежно....
<novns> alecsandr, ставьтье генту и не парьтесь
<fronyend> А можно мне арч или все равно придется генту?
<alecsandr> да я не парюсь... Паритесь Вы )))
<alecsandr> вторые, треть и т.д. сборки к хорошему не приведут....
<Pante59> про уведомления всплывающие тоже говорили кака а сейчас во как
<alecsandr> точно !!!
<alecsandr> Народ, скажите а какие версии и сборки Вы пробовали. устанавливали, видели и какие у Вас были ощущения...
<alecsandr> сборки LINUXa имею ввиду )))
<Karloss> дебиан бородат, даже тестинг, интересно в сид есть жизнь?
<Pante59> linux try!!!:-D
<alexzulu> Karloss, дебиан не бородат. дебиан стабилен.:)
<alecsandr> Я в чате первый раз, прошу прощения за тупые вопросы ((( Просто интересно, я на UBUNTU остановился после порядка 7 других версий:OpenSuse,Mandriva,LinuxALT,Mint...всех уже не вспомню. Очень симпатичен OPENSUSE )))
<Karloss> alexzulu:  спору нет, стабилен и бородат =))
<Pante59> он в свитере и бородат
<alexzulu> alecsandr, всё зелёненькое радует глаз. мне тоже оформление нравилось у suse
<Karloss> alecsandr: а там до сих пор все зеленое?
<alecsandr> UBUNTU под GNOME очень быстрый это и привлекло, в других сборках оформление GNOME было другое поэтому и непонравилось. Хотя ручками можно все доработать..., но меня в UBUNTU все устраивает...
<alecsandr> Врат не буду, но кажется да ЗЕЛЕНОГО много...
<alecsandr> я ставил версию 11,01 сейчас 11,03
<Karloss> а что, тем кому юнити не нравиться и перепиленный гном, как вариант xfce, на днях пилил на посомтреть, очень ничего
<alecsandr> у них много интересного один AST чего стоит, хотя и немного косячный ...
<Karloss> yast?
<alecsandr> да... (((
<alecsandr> Конешно он...
<Karloss> я какуюто 10 версию у них смотрел, ничего так, зеленый люблю,но кеды....
<Pante59> вот а говорят юните не айс http://ubuntu.onego.ru/news/socializiruemsya-pri-pomoshhi-gwibber-i-linz-unity/
<alecsandr> раньше уних гном был поумолчанию, теперь дракоша...(((
<Karloss> Pante59: что за линзы нафиг еще, только стал любить юнити, ты мне все настроение испортил =)
<alecsandr> да это какоето дополнение..., не парься )
<Pante59> как в меню приложения и файлы имеетса ввиду что такое можно делать для многих приложений
<Karloss> короче юнити 100% для планшетников, могли бы и отдельную версию тогда мочкануть как ксубунту
<alecsandr> мне кажется с меню они накрутили не в лучшую сторону...
<Pante59> вот про трей http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=146571.0 видите все легко правитса и нет в юнити чегото плохого
<Pante59> http://www.ubuntu-gallery.com/?cat=5 бонус)))
<alecsandr> вроде для пленшетников, но втоже время, как в настройках  меню выбрать нужный пункт (ситема,игры,интернет...)он маленкий. написан мелким шрифтам думаю пальцем в него попасть тяжело...
<alecsandr> плохого точно нет, я за UNITI )
<alecsandr> Всем удачи ! Приятного вечера. Спасибо за общение, пока )
<NGE01> что-то тоу нас совсем тихо..... что никто ничего не сломал, кроме меня?
<ink_sleep> аша
<ink_sleep> ага
<NGE01> ink_sleep: так не интересно((((
<Sergey_IT> а как интересно?
<mva> !seen Aceler
<ubuntuhelp> I have no seen command
<mva> @seen Aceler
<ubuntuhelp> Aceler was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 3 weeks, 4 days, 10 hours, 46 minutes, and 24 seconds ago: <Aceler> Интересный диапазончик IP адресов у вас там…
<mva> >_<'
<dr_motor> join 0
<dr_motor> JOIN 0
<ink_sleep> кто из Мск?
<go8765---_--> добрый вечер - у меня небольшой вопрос - у меня гуи аптитуда пишет что у меня сломано 62 пакета.. что это значит ?
<ink_sleep> что у тебя сломано 62 пакета
<ink_sleep> http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=aptitude+broken+packages
<go8765---_--> ink_sleep: и чё с этим делать ?
<ink_sleep> go8765---_--: http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=aptitude+broken+packages почитать первую пару ссылок
<Movement_> ?
<go8765---_--> ink_sleep: я прочитал - но понять не могу
<ink_sleep> перечитывай до просветления
<go8765---_--> у меня нормально всё ставиться - а там в примерах написано что что-то конкретное не хочет ставится
<go8765---_--> если бы ue`dbye аптитуда не запутил - то и не знал бы
<go8765---_--> *гуёвину
<go8765---_--> ink_sleep: поломанные пакеты - это в основном вроде - те которыея я удалил http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0416/h_1302904767_1c8d835c92.png
<go8765---_--> и он мне хочет какие-то 122 пакета поставить ?
<go8765---_--> немогу я чё-то понять...
<go8765---_--> проясните мне пожалуйста что делать со сломанными пакетами и что он мне за 122 пакета поставить хочет ..
 * go8765---_-- какие все не разговорчивые
<go8765---_--> а это кто-то может мне обьяснить http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0416/h_1302905738_7445d44d5e.png
<go8765---_--> ?
<go8765---_--> и почему в нём не работают кнопки наполовину ?
 * go8765---_-- люди - ау
 * go8765 раз все такие молчуны - я ушёл...
<ink_sleep> ну ура
<ink_sleep> он таки ушел
#ubuntu-ru 2011-04-16
<shenmue> доброе утро
<Ecclesiast> Всем кто не спит с Добрым утром!:)
<rapidsp> блин... откуда стока пиццы дома...
<Agaron> всем привет)))
<Agaron> живые есть?)
<Dimka> Я
<Agaron>  /msg nickserv info Agaron
<Agaron>  /msg chanserv info Agaron
<GuestArbaiter> вот у меня такая проблема, время от времени начинают перемешиваться апплеты на панели после каждой перезагрузки, проиходится их на место возвращать.
<GuestArbaiter> причем прикрепить к панели у всех стоит
<Agaron> NickServ info Agaron
<GuestArbaiter> через какое-то время перемешивание заканчивается, всё стоит долго, до следующего часа Х))))
<Agaron> Всем привет)
<Agaron> фуф...вроде зарегился)
<mva> блин
<mva> кастую Aceler'a в реалтайме в чат!
<mva> :)
<admin-skif-biz> люди. У меня сегодня файрфокс запускаться перестал..  Это лечится?
<vladgobelen> попробуй запустить из консоли
<admin-skif-biz> тоже не идет
<admin-skif-biz> и не пишет ничего
<Dimka> переустанови
<inkvizitor68sl> утра
<Ecclesiast> Кто нить 4 лису юзает??
<Dimka> сhromium
<inkvizitor68sl> зачем лиса нужна )
<Guest68703> без нее никак
<inkvizitor68sl> блин, опять безобидный java апплет пожрал 2 гектара памяти
<inkvizitor68sl> как эти быдлокодеры софт пишут ><
<Ecclesiast> inkvizitor68sl для проглядывания прона) ) )
<Temporiel> >>безобидный
<Temporiel> >>2 гектара
<inkvizitor68sl> Temporiel: ну морда от IP-KVM
<Temporiel> утро всем)
<inkvizitor68sl> и то я подозреваю, что 2 гига - результат того, что оно 32 битное
<Ecclesiast>  Temporiel утра:)
<inkvizitor68sl> а так бы и 8 и 20 скушало б
<Ecclesiast> Кто  сталкивался,  лиса уходит в ч\б цвет думает сек. 30 потом всё как было, сто энто?????
<inkvizitor68sl> повисает
<inkvizitor68sl> бери strace и смотри на чем
<Ecclesiast> на кликабельных картинках((( походу в пока в кэш грузит становится недоступной
<admin-skif-biz> еще лиса в инет лезет за обновлениями. Тогда чернеет. От ужаса видимо
<aleksei> всем ку
<Ecclesiast> admin-skif-biz +100500 но случеться перодически идико бесит.
<admin-skif-biz> Ecclesiast, вот и у меня сегодня он затупил и вообще отказался грузиться..
<admin-skif-biz> пришлось переустановить. Потом полез, поотключал ненужные дополнения. Вроде нормально стало
<Ecclesiast> и что было? у мну такое  было после прерванного обновления но upgrade всё паочинил
<admin-skif-biz> среди дополнений BRief был. RSS любил качать и обновлять. Вот после его вчерашнего обновления все и началось
<Agaron> а когда выйдет убунту 11?
<Agaron> подскажите подалуйста
<vladgobelen> уже вышло
<Agaron> пожалуйста*
<admin-skif-biz> Пойду лучше сиськи фотать
<Agaron> официальная версия
<Agaron> не бета
<GuestArbaiter> 28-го
<vladgobelen> 4 и 10 месяца года
<Agaron> спасибо)))
<GuestArbaiter> на форуме 100500 раз уже писали
<Agaron> будем знакомы)меня Андрей зовут)
<GuestArbaiter> мне мама запрещает в интернете с людьми знакомиться))))
<Agaron> хах))))
<aleksei> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 2.6.38.3; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is 2.6.39-rc3-git5; the latest beta kernel is 2.6.39-rc3.
<GuestArbaiter> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> GuestArbaiter, Failed!
<GuestArbaiter> ))))
<Agaron> твиттер есть у кого?
<vladgobelen> У медведева
<Agaron> у Путина тоже вроде есть)
<GuestArbaiter> у президента Башкирии тоже точно есть)))
<admin-skif-biz> у Путина есть Медведев. Зачем ему твиттер
<vladgobelen> Тамагочи твиттер не заменяет вроде..
<Agaron> хах)))ладно пошел я на пару)))погода в Новосибе просто супер))приезжайте в Сибирь))
<Agaron> всем удачи)
<Agaron> люди..не поможете?пишет что wi-fi не работает..отсутствует прошивка...гуглил...не помогает...
<Pante59> красноглазите?
<alexzulu> Agaron, чип какой?
<Agaron> а как посмотреть версию чипа?
<Agaron> я линукс поставил 4 дня назад..очень нравится но не во всем разобрался
<COkie> -_-
<COkie> приветы
<Pante59> хай
<COkie> кто обновлялся до 11.04 ?
<COkie> ч_Ч
<COkie> как оно вам?
<vladgobelen> Agaron: lspci глянь.. или он у тебя юсб?
<vladgobelen> блин.. как то я вай-фай упустил.. хм
<Pante59> COkie: мне нравитса еще с альфы пользуюсь
<alexzulu> lspci | grep Wireless
<Agaron> 11 версия много крашей?
<Agaron> и багов?
<COkie> просто ставил нетбук версию естественно на нетбук. Дома решил до 1 обновится
<COkie> стразу стало плохо...
<COkie> нетбуковская красивей
<Agaron> можно без переустанвоки перейти на нее?обновить или еще как нибудь
<alexzulu> обновление это отдельная тема для разговора.:)
<Pante59> Agaron: правят баги уже крашей нет совсем покрайней мере у меня
<COkie> alt+f2 update-manager -d и в путь хД
<Pante59> с 10.10 обновилса до альфы-бета1-бета2 полет нормальный)))
<Agaron> а как обновится?
<Agaron> или автоматическое обновление это и есть?
<COkie> Agaron Я выше написал
<Agaron> аааа
<Agaron> спс
<COkie> ну с 10.10 там 1.5 гига качать
<COkie> а толку 0 вообще =(
<Agaron> ого
<Pante59> COkie: откуда столько 700 макимум
<COkie> хз, вчера качал именно столько
<vladgobelen> а дополнительный софт установленный обновить?))
<COkie> во во
<Pante59> ох ета тема еще до 28 мусолитса будет
<COkie> решил настроить куб на 11 и убил оболочку вообще...даж терминал не запускается....
<vladgobelen> а уж сколько падений будет
<Agaron> а гном 3 с 11убунту будет идти?
<vladgobelen> Pante59: представь сколько систем умрет при переходе на юнити
<Pante59> по делу никто не встречалса с таким багом---когда контакт скайп появляетса в сети мне повторно приходят последние его сообщения?
<COkie> такого ещё не было)
<COkie> бывало что он историю поднимает, но не мигает что новый сабж
<aleksei> Pante59: у меня такая же фигня после обновления происходит
<Pante59> vladgobelen: кто дорожит системой обновитса через месяц два а кому пофиг так и загубленная система не проблема
<Pante59> aleksei: обновления скайпа или системы?
<aleksei> скайпа конечно ))
<aleksei> вот сейчас полностью снёс и по новой поставил с нуля, вроде всё ок )
<Pante59> Значит его баги сволоч реально запарило представляете 50 человек активно входят и выходят из скайпа и ета фиговина мне все дублирует
<Agaron> мне жалко сносить все будет)))
<Agaron> бубуд ждать 28)
<aleksei> Pante59: ну там снеси скайп и заново поставь
<aleksei> *так
<aleksei> вроде помогло
<Pante59> aleksei: не тру
<aleksei> ??
<Agaron> попробуй в другом браузере контакт открыть...
<Agaron> может поможет
<Pante59> Agaron: браузере??????
<aleksei> Pante59: а ты что крнтакты скайпа не в браузере открываешь?
<Agaron> ааа...я чуть не так понял..ссори
<bob__> приветъ
<Pante59> aleksei: не в проге Skype 2.2 :-D
<bob__> помогите пожалуйста
<aleksei> :D
<bob__> мне друг установил на нет бук  10,10
<Pante59> bob__: ну
<bob__> а я разобраться не могу
<Pante59> в чем
<bob__> у меня на стол ничего не кидается
<Agaron> у меня такой вопрос возник..за счет чего интернет на линуксе пашет быстрее чем на винде?
<bob__> и не нажимается
<COkie> хм
<COkie> ставил нормлаьно всё было
<bob__> ну я например на пк мыши еажимаю
<Pante59> Agaron: с чего ты ето взял ?
<bob__> а ничего не реагирует
<bob__> и на панель ничего не добавить
<bob__> еще с боку панель
<bob__> как удалялть оттуда я поняла
<COkie> на боковую панель кидай
<bob__> а как добавлять нет
<bob__> =(
<Agaron> потому что факт быстрее пашет инетернет..и не один я замечаю
<Pante59> У тебя 11.04 чтоли ?
<COkie> тпщишЪ "Ярлык" на правую панель и добавляется
<bob__> не знаю)0
<bob__> 10,10 вродк
<bob__> для неит буков
<COkie> 11 тоже самое что нетбуковская
<NGE01> Agaron: да всё просто, в бубне по умалчанию не стаит брэндмаундер
<aleksei> ))
<Agaron> ааа)тогда ясно)
<aleksei> вот оно что, Михалыч )))
<bob__> дак я вот захожу в приложения
<Agaron> даааа
<COkie> и ?
<COkie> зашёл
<bob__> допустим на хром нажимя пкл мыши
<bob__> и ноль эмоций
<COkie> о_0
<COkie> левой зажми и тащи
<vladgobelen> Pante59: да не, например с той же 9.04 до 10.04 ты уже не обновишься нормально. Так и тут..
<bob__> не тащит
<bob__> ни правой ни елвой
<bob__> може в терминале че то не стоит?
<Agaron> вот нехорошо....я не хочу переставлять винду 28апреля)
<Pante59> vladgobelen: хотите сказать цикл жизни системы 1 обновление те год ?
<ur5imw> brasero целый час  двд болванку елозил . выкинул а она осталась  чистой..:)....классная программа!
<vladgobelen> Pante59: У убунту 2 цикла жизни. пол года и два года. Остальное уже побочные нестабильные обновления. Они могут пройти, а могут не пройти
<Agaron> мне кажется обновится можно будет
<bob__> =(
<shenmue> почему у меня бразеро никогда не глюкал?
<COkie> bob__:  подожди сейчас лайв сделаю нетбуковской посомтрим хД
<Pante59> bob__: девушка хм ?
<COkie> и тишина)
<Agaron> ,
<Pante59> bob__: почитай вот ето много вопросов пропадет http://ubuntologia.ru/
<numberto> почему когда я выполняю команду "traceroute google.com"  вместо некоторых адресов я получаю только звездочки?
<vladgobelen> ur5imw: k3b юзай)
<ur5imw>   он апомоему кде...
<vladgobelen> а тебе ли не всеравно?
<ur5imw>  кеды нужно ставить
<Pante59> ))))
<vladgobelen> у тебя в системе мусора столько, что плюс минус десяток пакетов погоды не сделают
<vladgobelen> не нужно кеды ставить
<ur5imw> .... я помню ставил, не пошло....
<vladgobelen> у вас зависимости сами не подтягиваются чтоли?
<vladgobelen> Pante59: эпт же должен зависимости подтянуть?
<ur5imw>  ну да ,гдето так метров на 100:)
<vladgobelen> ну и норм) Тебе что, жалко?
<bob__> ща зайду..спасибо
<vladgobelen> зато действительно хороший инструмент
<bob__> Я не понимаю там не че-(
<Pante59> vladgobelen: хренову тучу kde библиотек
<bob__> куда зайти и где найти че мне надо
<ur5imw>  я ни одного хорошего инструмента не видел в убунте, често...
<COkie> bob__:  хм
<COkie> внатуре в нетбуковской не перетаскивается
<COkie> ч_Ч
<Pante59> bob__: блондинка?
<vladgobelen> ur5imw: хорошие инструменты в основном на qt идут
<bob__> да)
<shenmue> COkie что именно?
<bob__> но я вот на компе нормально разбираюсь
<bob__> а  в нет буке ваще по дибильному все
<bob__> не перетаскивается
<COkie> С приложений на панель левую)
<ur5imw>  vladgobelen:ну ...предлагаешь  на кеды перейти:)
<shenmue> COkie в 11.04 ?
<COkie> нетбук
<COkie> )
<COkie> в 11 перетаскивается
<vladgobelen> ur5imw: да не дай бог.. На убунту кеды противопоказаны.
<bob__> ее же нету
<bob__> или есть
<bob__> я тока 10,10 видела
<vladgobelen> ur5imw: Просто в гном доставь к3б
<COkie> 11 есть )
<Pante59> bob__: нормально поясни что нужно куда ты там че тянеш,
<bob__> мне нужно добавит приложение на боковую панель
<COkie> Pante59: левая панель в нетбуовской версии в неё не воткнуть ни чего из приложений
<ur5imw> vladgobelen: ....через" приложения" ?
<bob__> дак удаляться они удаляются
<alexzulu> мачиииии гномо....ков!!!:)
<bob__> и еще картинку поменять на рабочем столе
<vladgobelen> ur5imw: Через что?
<bob__> а он не реагирует на мышку
<ur5imw>  vladgobelen:  ценьр приложения убунту
<COkie> bob__:  в меню систем смотри
<COkie> там настройка раб стола
<vladgobelen> ur5imw: А, ну хотя бы через него
<Pante59> bob__: попробуй тачпадом ето же сделать может мыш не пашет
<ur5imw> vladgobelen: там его нет, ну  ладно я пошел на работу, болше нет времени....
<vladgobelen> ur5imw: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/579.png
<vladgobelen> ur5imw: тьфу.. извиняюсь, не туда
<vladgobelen> ur5imw: sudo apt-get install k3b
<Pante59> спалилса
<bob__> и вообще у меня еще проблема
<bob__> мне ее установили
<bob__> а короче на диске на 4гб раньше винда стояла
<bob__> и папка с ней осталась
<COkie> ....
<COkie> красаута
<Pante59> ваще аут
<bob__> не тач пад не работает тоже
<Pante59> тру линуксоид ставил
<bob__> мышка шевелитться а на щелки не реагирует
<COkie> в нетбуковской заблочен эран
<ur5imw>   vladgobelen:Невозможно получить некоторые архивы, вероятно надо запустить apt-get update... нужно всю ОСь обновлять ... вот тебе  и танец с бубуномм
<COkie> можно до посинения щёлкать
<bob__> и при загрузке там выбор появляется винда или линукс
<bob__> а мне винда нафиг не нужна
<COkie> тогда переставь )
<bob__> и все(
<COkie> ни чего сложного нету
<vladgobelen> ur5imw: Хех, ну так одновись
<bob__> не как не сделать
<vladgobelen> ur5imw: Это не ось обновлять, а просто текущие пакеты. Это кстати желательно делать раз в неделю.
<bob__> че то есть экран так и будет да
<bob__> не че не сделать
<bob__> а какую поставить тогда чтоб как на компе все было?
<COkie> bob__: да, экран так и будет
<COkie> а так не как  на компе?)
<Pante59> bob__: чтоб как на компе:-D
<bob__> нет
<COkie> просто 10.10 поставь )
<bob__> ))
<ur5imw>  vladgobelen я уже один раз обновил, с тех пор не обновляю и считаю это глупостью
<bob__> дак у меня 10,10
<bob__> я же видела че скачивали на флешку
<COkie> ну таки это нетбук версия
<Pante59> bob__: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<COkie> ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso тебе в помощь
<Agaron> а gnome 3 есть для 10 версии?
<vladgobelen> ur5imw: Глупость как раз - не обновляться
<Pante59> а че вы боитесь то если хомяк отдельно
<bob__> то есть эту установить да
<Agaron> и молчание...
<Agaron> эх
<COkie> да да да
<COkie> это с полным форматом дисока
<COkie> т.е использовать весь дисок
<ferrer3> Привет народ, подскажите. Не регулируется яркость на ноутбуке Sony VAIO Y-series. Кнопки ФН работают, ползунок в электропитании перемещается, в апплете тоже, но яркость не изменяется... Решить проблему не могу.
<Agaron> тоесть залез в настройки энергопитания яркость меняется и не помогает?
<Agaron> меняешь*
<ur5imw> vladgobelen: .. да, если бы это "конструктор" не ломался после обновления, можно было и обновляться... все ушел на работу
<ferrer3> ползунок двигаю, а эффекта 0
<Agaron> ого...впервые слышу..
<ferrer3> она всегда на максимуме, видяха встроенная Intel VGA HD
<vladgobelen> ur5imw: После обычных обновлений оно не ломается. Только при переходе на новую версию.
<Pante59> bob__: да))
<Agaron> ferrer3: давно ставил линукс?
<ferrer3> нет, Убунту 10.10... все обновления установил
<Agaron> дополнительный драйвера ставил?
<ferrer3> не думаю,
<ferrer3> какой драйвер? видяхи? в инете не нашёл
<Pante59> мне вот интерестно если я допустим поставил 10.10 чистую не установил не единой программы и накатил обновления до 11.04 будущей будет ли 11.04 так же девственно чиста как еслиб я ее ставил с нуля ?
<bob__> спасибо)
<Agaron> зайди в администратирование дополнительный драйвера и поставь их
<COkie> Pante59: нет, не будет )
<Agaron> Pante59: почему то кажется что нет...
<ferrer3> я там уже всё ставил, все одновления... этот пункт я использовал *
<Agaron> хм...гуглить пробовал?
<ferrer3> пробовал, результата 0, на всех соньках с этим проблемы, а в гугле с моим ноутом ничего не нашёл
<ferrer3> на форуме тоже мёртво (
<Pante59> ferrer3: может банально не определилса регулятор
<ferrer3> а потомчнее? самое забавное, что кнопки фн-5 6 переключают ползунок, но эффекта нет
<ferrer3> может есть какая команда в терминале, чтобы оттуда яркость вручную поставить?
<Pante59> я думал ваще не реагирует на фн кнопки а так наверно видюха
<ferrer3> угу, встроенная хз что делать
<ferrer3> доп обновлений для дров не предлагает...
<Pante59> ferrer3: попробуй в парвметры управления електропитанием регулируетса?
<ferrer3> говорю же, ползунок двигаю, а эффекта никакого, как и через апплетъ
<Pante59>   /sys поищи файл bright
<Pante59> там вроде прописано
<baltazor> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/oracle/117618/#habracut возможно ubuntu таки откажется от LibreOffice (если не правильно написал сорри) в пользу старого доброго опеноффиса ?)
<Pante59> опенофис уже отдал свои наработки и код сообществу
<vladgobelen> baltazor: Нет.
<baltazor> так получается теперь смысла нету отказываться от опеноффиса
<vladgobelen> baltazor: Оракл просто пытаются вернуть разработчиков.
<baltazor> vladgobelen: и это печально
<vladgobelen> baltazor: Это нормально. Оракл доказал, что они ничего полезного в опенсорс не принесут.
<ferrer3> Панте, ввёл в папке сис в поиске брайтнес, выдало несколько файлов, но поменять я их не могу
<ferrer3> они открываются, но не доступны для измененеия
<Pante59> ferrer3: по рутом открой
<ferrer3> не подскажешь как? )
<Pante59> ferrer3: кде или гном?
<Pante59> ferrer3: sudo nautilus
<AndreX> ferrer3: sudo nano файл
<Pante59> ferrer3: вот по теме http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/linux-hardware/4184563
<freenetwork> Теперь, бывает, новые пользователи перезагружают компьютер, потому что не знают, как ещё можно выйти из vi. )))) Я читал статью, увидел выше написанное и чуть не упал. Я неделю перезагружался )
<Pante59> :-D
<AndreX> мде
<freenetwork> Я думал я 1 такой тормоз)
<vladgobelen> нет, нас таких много..
<COkie> Я сегодня на баше про это как раз читал
<freenetwork> )
<ferrer3> в общем, я снова хз...
<Pante59> че там в файле прописано
<ferrer3> там много файлов, с разными именами - макс_яркость, просто яркость и везде по одной цифре
<Pante59> ну так попробуй поменяй значения
<ferrer3> менял, после судо наутилус с рутом, всё равно не сохраняет новое значение - ругается
<Pante59> man sudo тогда>:o
<zeus> всем привет, xubuntu 11.04 b2 нету индикатора расскладки подскажите решиние проблемы пож-та
<zeus> Пы.Сы. нету аплета даже чтобы добавить к панели
<Pante59> zeus: зайди в настройки клавиатуры и добавь раскладку
<zeus> не то
<Pante59> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<Pante59> разрешает показ всех апплетов
<zeus> о спасиб
<Pante59> появилась
<Pante59> ?
<zeus> щас скажу
<Pante59> после перелогина тока
<Pante59> он ниче выводить не будет просто сьест ету команду и все
<zeus> не ест
<zeus> не сьедает всмысле
<Pante59> zeus вот етим можно проверить какие апплеты у тебя разрешены gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist
<admin-skif-biz> а вот интересно, можно ли скриптом отследить обращение к принтеру и поменять системное время
<gaga_rin> утра
<niki_> а никто не знает что за щука в процесах "ips-monitor" из-за нее загрузка проц. не падает под 1.0
<zeus> подскажите кто сталкивался как в Xubuntu 11.04 добавить индикатор расскладки?
<Pante59> zeus: здесь вычитал http://neruto.wordpress.com/2011/02/14/%D0%BF%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B0-%D1%81%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B2-%D0%BE-xubuntu/ (предпоследний абзац) что тупо аплет раскладки самому надо ставить
<HTC_user> п
<some1> в новой версии скайпа звук стал хрипеть. гугл не помог. может кто из вас сталкивался?
<some1> http://pastebin.ru/318307
<some1> звуковая карта  E-MU 1212m
<Pante59> some1: возрадуйся http://ubuntual.com/%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%B6%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B9-%D0%B7%D0%B2%D1%83%D0%BA%D0%B0-%D0%B2-skype-2-2/
<some1> Pante59: уже делал. не помогло
<Pante59> меняй звуковуху :-D
<shenmue> меняй скайп
<Pante59> или руки:-D уже 4 решения у тебя есть выбор
<some1> звуковая карта очень хорошая. и хотелось бы решить без давнгрейда скайпа и выпиливания пульсаудио
<shenmue> чем тебе даунгрейд не подходит?
<some1> shenmue: новая версия удобнее в чат конфе
<nexxxt> ку
<Pante59> some1: везде етот рецепт всем помог копай pulse тогда
<some1> Pante59: помогает скорее всего только на интегрированных звуковухах
<Pante59> возможно потому что у меня с етим никаких проблем никогда не было
<Dimka> а если снести пульсу?
<Pante59> говорит нельзя нужен он ему
<some1> Dimka: без пульсаудио работает хорошо...
<Dimka> попробуй прибавить приоретет пульсе
<Dimka> до -20
<Pante59> блин че за фигня второй образ качаю бета 2 оба битые
<shenmue> торрент?
<Pante59> не браузером качал пойду торрент попробую
<shenmue> гг
<shenmue> гимп обновился
<shenmue> 2 7 который
<Pante59> который нифига толком и не обновилса знаааааем)))
<shenmue> Pante59 тут чел вопрос задал . сообразишь что ему делать?
<shenmue> "Аguрейд, rfк dидте, осуoестdиkcя сj cлtnом раскkfllдllдlllдlкb"
<shenmue> =)
<Pante59> такое ощущение что щас все проги баги пилят видать плюшки будут появлятса к следующему релизу тока,куда ни глянь в анонсах прог--из заявленных нововведений исправление багов
<skai> shenmue: это ты на каком языке матом выразился?
<Pante59> латынь же:-D
<shenmue> это когда раскладка в 10.10 туда сюда скакала
<Pante59> ну ты ваще древний 38е на дворе уже 11.04 на носу свербит а ты.....:-D
<shenmue> 8.04 еще даже обновляется
<Pante59> тему про 4.10---11.04 обновление начиталса чтоли?
<shenmue> скучна закончилась
<Pante59> чето торрент беты 2 еле тянетса 450 кб/c 60 пиров
<shenmue> автор ничего не лекал а просто обновился. и даже чота там пропустил
<shenmue> Pante59  а сидов?
<Pante59> 46
<shenmue> а зачем тебе бетка то?
<Pante59> бетить)))
<Pante59> gwibber vkontakte плагин запилили во кому делать нефиг gwibber такое убожество и какого его в релиз воткнули непойму
<some1> у меня анимация сильно лагает в бете
<alexzulu> Pante59, как и все недоделк. взяли и воткнули.:)
<alexzulu> *недоделки
<Pante59> посмотрел етот оффтоп http://westyle.ru/windows_7/theme_styles/ не так уж злоОСь и уродлива оказываетса:-D
<Pante59> особенно раздел rainmeter кучу идей для conky подкинул
<Pante59> гЫгЫ http://westyle.ru/windows_7/theme_styles/6098-ubuntu-skin-pack-30-for-seven.html
<COkie1> ахахаххахах
<Pante59> куб стырили
<COkie1> панте ты настроил куб в 11 ?
<COkie1> хД
<shenmue> в винде куб есть?
<Pante59> нет но включить можно мне он не нужен я углы екрана использую
<COkie1> вот Я вчера попробовал включить, у меня вся оболочка умерла =(
<COkie1> ни одной панели ни чего не осталоси....
<Pante59> куб вырубает плагин юнити в компизе просто нужно все повключать заново
<Pante59> или соглашатса с комфликтами плагинов
<skai> хммм
<skai> я один бету два за 3 минуты по торренту скачал ан скорости 20мегабит?
<COkie1> в том то и дело что не взвать ни чего
<COkie1> вызвать*
<Pante59> допилят думаю куб етож визитка линя:-D
<Pante59> alt-f2 не пашет?
<COkie1> нет)
<COkie1> тоже порадовало
<shenmue> skai	это из за ретрекера наверное
<Pante59> скрипт создал бы на вызов терминала в таких случаях и на рабочий стол его положил
<COkie1> да вот тож знал )
<COkie1> ктож*
<Pante59> а ща че делаеш снес чтоли?
<COkie1> Я уже думаю над этим
<COkie1> домой приду буду ковырять....
<Pante59> ну так напиши скрипт на флешку кинь дома запустиш появитса терминал а там уже все восстановить легко
<alexzulu> Pante59, кубик уже баян. надоел.
<COkie1> хм
 * COkie1 дебил 
<COkie1> хД
<Pante59> alexzulu: а он что представлял когданибудь какоето удобство?для работы он никчему не приспособлен так свистелкаперделка
<alexzulu> Pante59, ну вот. а 4 рабочих стола это уже весчь.
<Pante59> alexzulu: да удобно но куб здесь ни причем просто анимация для их переключения
<alexzulu> вот это можно уже назвать и визитной карточкой.
<Pante59> кстати а в макоси такие столы есть тоже ведь линь?
<alexzulu> я на ееепк 701 кубик в кедах крутил. народ аж кипятком....
<alexzulu> Pante59, макось и сейчас юникс. правда спрятанный.
<Pante59> ет ясно я про столы?есть там такая возможность?
<alexzulu> была вроде. я мак уже 300 лет не видел.
<Pante59> я тока хакинтош пробовал когда только линем интересоватса стал и то криво встал дров небыло
<alexzulu> кстати к айфонам через вафлю можно по ssh подключаться.:)
<alexzulu> я даже не пытался с ним делать чтото. мне опытов на работе хватает.
<Pante59> яблоко не юзаю не интересовалса WindowsMobile 6.5 мой аппарвт:-D
<alexzulu> был у меня когдато на вм5 кпк. когда он умер аж обрадовался. неудачная моделька.
<Pante59> а мне мой нравитса и андройд уже портируют и убунту на нем запускал:-D
<Bizonozubr> Âñåì çäðàâñòâóéòå
<ubuntuhelp> Bizonozubr! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Bizonozubr> А так работает
<alexzulu> ага
<Pante59> Bizonozubr: ок
<Bizonozubr> Еще раз всем здравствуйте. просто не то выбрал
<alexzulu> даров.
<Pante59> Bizonozubr: че хотел?
<Pante59> решил тут свою локалку просветить что скажите http://www.ngn-city.lan/blog/linux/23.html
<Bizonozubr> Я сюда зашел по такому вопросу чтобы на форум не писать. Как правильно разобить диск под Ubuntu, что если что вернуть как было. Делается новичку чтобы он не запорол че нибудь. Первый раздел под /сколько понадобиться, потом делаю под swap а что дельше делать
<Bizonozubr> не знаю. чтобы он свои файлы не потерял ему отдельный под home надо. И всего мне надо будет три диска или не так?
<Bizonozubr> ой не три диска а раздела
<COkie1> на ютубе есть видие курс
<Pante59> Bizonozubr: вот подробно http://ubuntologia.ru/prepare-computer
<Bizonozubr> у меня инет 5 кбит в секунду ютуб не поможет :)
<invizzz> оп
<COkie1> век высоких технологий....
<COkie1> где такой инет? хД
<Pante59> Bizonozubr: я те ссылку дал выше читай там все подробненько описано что непонятно сюда
<Bizonozubr> на дальнем востоке за 350 рублей
 * alexzulu тупо ржот.
<COkie1> жжесть
<Pante59> ето страничка то сколько открываетса минут 5
<alexzulu> блин. качал карбид.юи а это оказывается эклипс с плагинами.
<Bizonozubr> Pante59: я читал, но вопрос не много в другом. если с системой что будет как я ему все востановлю
<Bizonozubr> не пять. опера турбо стоит же
<Bizonozubr> если без неё то пять точно
<Pante59> Bizonozubr: /home на отдельный раздел диска ставь если что раздел / форматнеш и поставиш заново в /home все настройки программ хранятса
<alexzulu> Bizonozubr, свап равен обычно размеру оперативы. у меня под корнем сейчас 50 раньше было 10. но на 10 место кончилось у меня быстро. остальное /home
<Bizonozubr> Pante59: все спасибо большое alexzulu: приму к сведению
<Bizonozubr> люди а можно вопрос а почему вы удивились скорости интернета и его сумме?
<alexzulu> z levfk e vtyz cfvsq e;fcysq bytn/
<Pante59> у меня за туже примерно сумму только в гривнах 4 мегабита скорость как не удивитса :-D
<alexzulu> я думал у меня самый ужасный инет.
<Bizonozubr> alexzulu: а у тебя сколько?
<Bizonozubr> 4 мегабита???? и безлимит?
<Pante59> да
<Bizonozubr> повезло
<alexzulu> 500 рублей до 2 мегабит.
<rapidsp> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<alexzulu> но интернет хитрый.:)
<invizzz> у меня 400 рублей 8 мегабит
<Pante59> вот моя гордость http://www.ngn-city.lan/
<Bizonozubr> alexzulu: вы меня убили тоже. да тарифы у нас жесткие. безлимит с вашей скоростью у нас 2000 стоить будет и дальше в геометрической прогресии
<Bizonozubr> уезжать надо с дв как и все остальные
<Pante59> мой максимум в сети до 40 Мбит/с — 250 грн.
<Bizonozubr> ладно я пошел смотреть что? где когда, а то у на уже 23 часа 12 минут
<alexzulu> Pante59, но у тебя то не мобильный скорее всего.:)
<Pante59> vpn
<Bizonozubr> спасибо за совет все как сказали сделаю
<Pante59> 3g модем тоже есть но 5 кб ето ужас с мобилы и то бысрей GPRS EDGE там всякие
<alexzulu> Pante59, мой шлюз в тырнет https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/_QsKcqy9YH2M/Tal8ZD8nPII/AAAAAAAAAdg/kz4x1XVKSfo/s720/16042011003.jpg :)
<inkvizitor68sl> alexzulu: а тебе не кажется, что роутер дешевле выйдет) ?
<Pante59> beeline )))я когда в россии был прикупил мегафоновский модем дома его разлочил теперь любые карточки жрет тока давно не пользовалса за ненадобностью
<alexzulu> inkvizitor68sl, это 701 4G. на халяву достался.
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<alexzulu> а роутер у меня тоже стоит asus wl-520gc
<alexzulu> тоже с работы приволок.
<Pante59> alexzulu: гопник:-D у ботана какогото отработал
<inkvizitor68sl> 10400mah BATTERY Asus Eee PC 701 701C 801 700 ЧЕРН
<inkvizitor68sl> О_О ????
<alexzulu> Pante59, точно. с моей рожей можно и гопником побыть.
<Pante59> :-D
<alexzulu> inkvizitor68sl, насчёт батареи не скажу.
<inkvizitor68sl> хых
<Pante59> так пойду бетку мучать всем удачного красноглазанья!!!
<alexzulu> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/_QsKcqy9YH2M/SmmS-f5bWSI/AAAAAAAAABk/EKbqX1_PO1M/%D0%A4%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%BE009.jpg
<alexzulu> говорю же рожа гопническая.:)
<COkie1> -__-
<Pante59> :-D космонавт
<alexzulu> радист.
<Pante59> ага или так
<invizzz> ;
<rapidsp> блин nvidia.com ФФ убивает...
<Pante59> во прикол у меня диски только из под рута пишутса)))
<alexzulu> от ужасть.
<Pante59> канониклы сломали мне сдром :-D
<alexzulu> Pante59, чтобы не писал пиратские версии убунты.:)
<Pante59> официальная бета 2 а они мне вот так....:-D
<Pante59> итак диски халявные зажлобили так я еще и образ немогу записать:-!
<COkie1> о_0
<Maverick> АА Народ помоги у меня ошибка http://www.heypasteit.com/clip/WEN
<Maverick> при установке любой программы это высвечивается
<KOPEIII> всем привет!!!!!!!!!!! Посоветуйте плз дисптетчер закачек, а то через мозилу как то медленно(или мне так кажется)?
<KOPEIII> аууууууууууу
<Maverick> KOPEIII: кажется
<KOPEIII> просто я сейчас качаю дистрибутив со скоростью 650 kb/s хотя на WinXP обычно 1,5 Mb/s
<go8765> KOPEIII: jdownloader попробуй
<KOPEIII> Народ, записал live CD, но на нем увидел косяк(возможный: на самом диске что то вроде царапины с обратной стороны), Как проверить дис на ошибки?
<KOPEIII> диск*
<jlewka> md5 ?
<invizzz> парни ни как не могу настроить микрофон в скайпе мож кто чё подскажет?
<KOPEIII> Народ как проверить целовстность CD? я проверяю и мне пишет что недостаточно прав
<KOPEIII> Народ как проверить целовстность CD? я проверяю и мне пишет что недостаточно прав
<Nor8> Значит не прав, не доверяешь ты своему СД)))
<Nor8> Любая писалка делает проверку
<KOPEIII> Ясно) Я купил пачку дисков(25 шт) и не заметил брак, у них у всех в повехностном слое(как я понимаю на него и пишется информация, что то вроде дырочки(не закрашеная облать примерно площадью прирмерно один квадратный мм)
<KOPEIII> вот и думаю, будут работать корректно.
<KOPEIII> или нет
<Agaron> всем привет)
<KOPEIII> Привет
<Agaron> споры о переходе с 10 на 11 версию не утихают?
<KOPEIII> А что одиннадцатая вышла?
<Agaron> 28выйдет
<Agaron> но все обсуждают будет ли нормальный переход или придется заново ставить
<Nor8> Если допилят, то будет. Вчера бетку 2 ставил, сырая очень еще
<Agaron> бета 2 без крашей хотя бы
<Agaron> по крайней мере не выявил
<Nor8> Не знаю, у меня постоянно что то отваливалось и компиз глючил
<Nor8> Есть репы или сборка ядра 2.6.38 для Маверика, знает кто-нибудь?
<rapidsp> Nor8: http://ubuntuguide.net/install-latest-kernel-2-6-37-2-6-38-in-ubuntu-10-04-from-ppa ?
<Nor8> rapidsp: Компилять не хочу)) А репы только для 10.04
<rapidsp> add-apt-repository ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa не добавляет?
<rapidsp> нгормально добавляет
<Nor8> rapidsp: Ты прочитай топик, для 10.10 компилять нужно
<Agaron> с этими беспроводными модемами никогда вечером стабильной связи нет*
<Agaron> (
<rapidsp> Nor8: там про 37е
<Hazard1> здарофф народ!
<Agaron> Hazard1: дарова)
<Nor8> rapidsp: Ты сам на какой версии ядра?
<Agaron> кстати может не в тему но хочу поделиться радостью))к нам БАндерос и Виагра приезжали сегодня)
<Agaron> Сибиряки есть?
<Hazard1> я тут решил с винды слезть так что я новичок не бейте сильно если буду тупые вопросы задавать
<Nor8>  Agaron: Ну всё, гуляй Сибирь три дня, звезды приезжали))))
<rapidsp> Nor8: 35
<Hazard1> подскажите плз у мну звука нету ubuntu 10 звук интегрированый асус p5b  мать
<Hazard1> все устройства видит но звук не воспроизводит
<Nor8> Hazard1: Должно быть
<Nor8> Hazard1: Включать не пробовал? Та по умолчанию звук замьючен
<Hazard1> включено говорит
<Hazard1> когда тест делаю там букает на сек и все
 * Hazard1 go smoke
<Nor8> rapidsp: Не работает реп
<rapidsp> Nor8: ну да, не работает
<Hazard1> уря! заработало дошло:)
<Hazard1> выход нада другой поставить было всеголиш
<Hazard1> да за 30 мин стока нового узнал :)
<Agaron> рад за тебя)
<Agaron> у нас препод по инфе всегда говорит если что то неполучается это ооочень хорошо....всегда бесит эта фраза..но прав препод...
<Hazard1> злбный препод
<Hazard1> но реально прав
<Nor8> rapidsp: А что за сборка lowlatency, не знаешь случаем?
<rapidsp> неа
<RStyler> всем привет пробую подключить реп Mediabuntu пишу APT-строку deb http://mediabuntu.org/ maverick free non-free #Mediabuntu на что Synaptic гооворит что не может прочитать индексы. Подскажите где я ошибаюсь
<RStyler> или где вообще можно взять готовые APT строки репозиториев ???
<Nor8> RStyler: Ты как подключать репы, знаешь вообще? Там не много вариантов
<RStyler> ну я подключаю через synaptic или я что-то делаю не так ???
<RStyler> управление репами APT строка aptitude update
<RStyler> или что я не то делаю ???
<omicron5> RStyler: а почему ты не добовляешь через источники приложений
<RStyler> да какая разница ???
<RStyler> источник или Synaptic ???
<Nor8> RStyler: Сам сайт не работает, возможно поэтому и не может прочитать
<omicron5> источник, там вкладка ДРУГОЕ ПО и там добавляешь реп
<RStyler> ну да перейди туда
<RStyler> другое ПО
<RStyler> далее добавить
<RStyler> далее apt строку пишешь
<RStyler> далее апдейтишь индексы
<Nor8> RStyler: sudo wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<Nor8> RStyler: Мануал для добавления через консоль
<RStyler> ок сейчас буду пробовать с консоли
<RStyler> спасибо
<SA4ok> у кого-нибудь есть engine для седьмой цедеги?
<Nor8> SA4ok: Зачем тебе седега, если вайн есть!
<SA4ok> Nor8, у меня с вайном проблемы бывают не малые. вот например, ни одно полноэкранное приложение не работает нормально (черный экран), та же diablo2: оконная хорошо работает правда без звука, а полноэкранная - ни в какую
<SA4ok> даже если рабочий стол эмулировать
<Nor8> SA4ok: Настраивать нужно уметь, все работает и вполне хорошо
<SA4ok> это да, вот только я - нуб, не знаю что как и где настраивать.. (стандартные то настройки вайна покрутил - ничего не меняется)
<Nor8>  SA4ok: winetricks и PlaonLinux помогуть тебе разобраться
<sorseg> Доброе время суток! Кто-нибудь знает софтину для превращения растровых RGB → CMYK (кроме гипа)?
<SA4ok> Nor8, PlayOnLinux кое-как иногда помогает, а вот за на водку на winetricks огромное спасибо) *пошел разбираться что оно такое и с чем его едят
<sorseg> Что нету?
<dhoine> как упаковать директорию в архив задействую рам диск?
<Sergey_IT> ку
<patron> Q
<Sergey_IT> чего плохого?
<patron> почему плохого? Вербное воскресение завтра )))
<shenmue> господа
<shenmue> проблема с курсором. в гтк приложениях он один. а в чужеродных прогах он другой. как это вообще загуглить?
<shenmue> если бы он хотя бы не такой страшный был бы..
<shenmue> гугол спас. всем спасибо за помощь
<Gelat> привет всем а что тут делать?
<NGE01> Gelat: описывать свою проблему и молиться
<Gelat> хе) вопрос кто нибудь играет го?
<NGE01> Gelat: играю
<shenmue> я вот сапера прошел на карте 999*999 с 9999 бомбами
<Gelat> какой кю?
<patron> на ubuntu
<Gelat> ты крут
<Gelat> значится го тоже понравится
<shenmue> хотел скрин сделать да забыл что с лайв сиди играл пока ос ставится... =(
<Gelat> провожу обучающие партии. У кого есть желание сыграть игру которой 4 тыс лет?
<shenmue> ура=) теперь везде одинаковый курсор ^^
<Gelat> gokgs.com - присоеденяйтесь ник тот же 4 кю
<COkie> х_х
<Gelat> Кто с Челнов отзавитесь:)
<Gelat> тут другие каналы есть?
<Pante59> какой словарь посоветуете англ-рус ?
<NGE01> Pante59: promt.ru там онлайн переводчик хороший
<Pante59> мне офлайн нужен
<shenmue> stardict
<COkie> Pante59: прив, а всё таки переставлять пришлось....
<shenmue> придеться погуглить как в него запихнуть словари
<Pante59> COkie: напомни ?
<Pante59> нашел словарик то что надо ))) http://ubuntu.onego.ru/manual/stardict-slovar-lyuboj/
<COkie> Pante59: куб криво настроил отвалилось всё ))
<Pante59> COkie: ааа так ты ченибудь предприми на будущее чтоб хоть терминал вызвать можно было
<COkie> Pante59: да всё просто, можно было скрипт писать и т.д но терминал показывал при установке потерю пакетов и даже в итоге не мог их с инета слить
<COkie> тыкал апдатить через лайв сд тоже самое нафиг посылало с этим
<shenmue> это ты как так куб настраивал что иксы уранил?
<Pante59> :-D
<shenmue> бедная видюха... видать пыжилась но так и не смогла... с-садюга
<COkie> хДД
<Pante59> жила себе видюха спокойно а тут ей юнити да с кубом крутящимся она и вырубилась бедная
<COkie> просто 11 неадекватне пока немного )
<COkie> почти как Я только глобальней
<Pante59> приму в дар кулер для ноутбука,свой заколебал трещать:-(
<patron> >Pante59< спасибо за словарь для zimbabwe-ubuntu
<Pante59> да на здоровье
<patron> ok )
<shenmue> приму в дар ноутбук с трещащим куллером.
<Agaron> всем привет еще раз кого не видел)
<Agaron> да ну)))я б тоже принял))
<COkie> хм, и мне пару штук
<Pante59> shenmue: :-D
<Agaron> в Павлодаре есть друг,занимается радотиохникой...так вот им там на склад каждый день привозят компов по 5 старых списанных.....это ж какой рай...сколько линуксов понаставить моно)
<Agaron> радиотехникой*
<Agaron> кстати дней 5 назад в аптеку за презервативами....вот скажите мне..как можно доверять презервативам с названием "Аист"???
<shenmue> толку от линуксов которые будут стоят пылится
<Agaron> ну почему)))сервера....какие никакие...
<COkie> Agaron: классическая попытка анекдота про аист....
<patron> >shenmue если почтите меня своим присутствием отдам свой бук-без трещеток
<Agaron> так если бы)
<Agaron> такие реалньо есть в аптеке
<Agaron> что я и вспомнил)
<Agaron> сам бы в жизнь не поверил
<Agaron> patron: а ты откуда?может я смогу почтить)
<shenmue> patron	дану?
<patron> республика Грузия
<Agaron> а.....эммм...я в Сибири...далековато
<shenmue> ого
<Pante59> ну и я тогда выпендрюсь Автономная Республика Крым :-D
<Agaron> хах
<shenmue> поближе не мог родится?
<shenmue> хотя бы в мытищах?
<Agaron> а халявный ноут был так близко...
<Pante59> заманивают ноутом а потом карманы обчищают :-D
<Agaron> Pante59:ну это само собой)
<Agaron> кстати, есть нормальный p2p клиент для линукса?
<Agaron> или все-таки DC++ придется так же юзать черех эмуль?
<shenmue> тебе для торрентов или именно для дц?
<Agaron> для dc только
<Agaron> сколько ставил или на русском не ищет файлы или папками не качает
<shenmue> eiskaltdc++
<shenmue> eiskaltdc без плюсов это уже другая прога
<Agaron> он на русском не ищет и папками не качает...вернее качает но не качает единой папкой а вываливает все вперемешку
<shenmue> eiskaltdc++ наши ребята выпускают. я ее юзаю
<Agaron> не знаю как ее юзать можно...
<shenmue> легко
<Agaron> поиск на русском не робит..самый важный минус
<shenmue> настроил и юзай
<Agaron> я все настроил...
<shenmue> у меня работает
<Agaron> к примеру у тебя есть папка linux и в ней файлы ты жмешь на папку и жмешь скачать у тебя качает как папку или вываливает все эти файлы в папку приянтое?
<shenmue> ppa:tehnick/tehnick ты отсюда прогу брал?
<shenmue> там отдельно скачать папку и отдельно скачать файл
<Agaron> а.....
<Agaron> так)
<Agaron> нашел)
<Agaron> ссори не заметил)))с dc++ привычка автоматизации этого...
<Agaron> а с русским буду копаться...
<Agaron> век живи век учись...
<shenmue> а ты откуда ее взял то? и на что ставил? на кеды?
<Agaron> всем бб)))у меня уже 01.34)))всем линукс пользователям удачи)
<g00> приветствую всех!
<Pante59> дароФ
<Pante59> в ядре линукса нашли нетсправимую ошибку....
<g00> ошибки нужно не исправлять, их нужно смывать кровью :))) (с) Кавказская пленница
<KOPEIII> АААААААААА Хелп!!!!!!! Я поставил себе Линукс Федору(решил потестить) и она затерла grub2!!!!!! что мне делать?
<Pante59> ....ошибкой оказалса юзер
<Pante59> KOPEIII: восстановить груб
<KOPEIII> Pante59, как?)
<Pante59> KOPEIII: http://tuxedo-live.blogspot.com/2007/07/grub.html
<Pante59> KOPEIII: не то ето для старого вот то что нужно http://startubuntu.ru/?p=95
<KOPEIII> Pante59, я так пробовал, но попробую еще раз)
<lorimar> hi 2 all, кто-нить в курсе какие сайты есть с предложениями удаленной работы для дебиан-админов? не фриланс, а постоянка, гуглин наверное не там ((
<lorimar> ну или убунту-без разницы...
<COkie> джобру
<COkie> и т.д
<KOPEIII> Pante59, Я восстановил grub2, а как сделать чтобы в этом grub'е была прописана Федора?
<Pante59> KOPEIII: этим можно http://habrahabr.ru/tag/grub2/
<KOPEIII> Pante59, спс реально мне помог!!!!!!!!!!!
<Pante59> ок
<lorimar> та не, забыл уточнить - нужны вражеские сайты..
<shenmue> ◯_◯
<Clay1> d
<shenmue_> зю
<Clay1> kakaya kodirovka?
<[doctor]> unicode
<shenmue> utf-8
<Clay1> она?
<[doctor]> да
<Pante59> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-re-enable-notification-area.html очнулись
<Clay1> есть вопрос- по поддержке спец ПО
<Clay1> кто нибудь умудрялся установить raid web console- на любой диср deb?
<shenmue> Pante59	10.04 не спала
<Pante59> ???
<Pante59> 11 же!!!
<shenmue> ну пока актуальна и стабильна и шустрее даже чем 10.10.10.10
<Pante59> это твой айпи :-D
<shenmue> dconf теперь... а чем он лучше то?
<shenmue> кстати в репах есть утилитка gconf-cleaner =) угадай что она делает?
<Clay1> так езе вопрос- ставится десктопная версия, при запуске  с KVM и отключенным монитором- вход только консольный- когда монитор активен на этой машине- вход графический- не хотелось бы разнообразия- что делать?
<Clay1> KVM- это не виртуализация- а переключалка мониторов :)
<Clay1> похоже одного меня тут несет в дебри.... :(
<shenmue> в час ночи с рэйдом и двумя мониками?
<stalker209>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick stalker209
<Clay1> shenmue: в 5 утра...
<shenmue> у тебя часы еще и не настроены
<Clay1> shenmue: не москва же :)
<shenmue> сам виноват
<kigs> o
<kigs> есть кто живой ?
<UNIm95> kigs я
<kigs> это гуд
<kigs> :)
<Clay1> ачстично
<shenmue> хы...
<kigs> нужно человечка со знаниями в VHDL
<kigs> есть такие ?
<Clay1> микроконтролеры собрался программить? :)
<shenmue> решил примонтировать репозиторий локальный и расшарить в дц сетях. но клиент вылетает с ошибкой =(
<kigs> не совсем :), но может в будущем
<shenmue> вот невезуха
<UNIm95> shenmue нефиг пиратить
<kigs> ))
<kigs> ндамс, чтото меня все это низкоуровневое программирование совсем не вставляет, даже больше начинает играть роль раждражителя моей "слабой " нервной системы
<kigs> что же делать, как же быть ...
<Clay1> а что творишь то?
<shenmue> выпить, бабу , закурить
<alexzulu> а кто мешает программить под контры на том же си?
<kigs> университет мешает
<kigs> :)
<UNIm95> kigs ты часом не из белоруси?
<alexzulu> фтопку такой универ.
<kigs> часом малек западнее
<kigs> оО
<kigs> универ в топку незя, там знания ! :)
<shenmue> +1
 * alexzulu выгнали с политеха с заочногос 4-го курса за непосещаемость.
<UNIm95> alexzulu моего друга тоже. правда из большого секса ))
<alexzulu> UNIm95, не дал кому то из преподов?
<UNIm95> alexzulu нет купил новай комп для игр. вот и перестал посещать
<shenmue> умер от голоду наверное
<kigs> )))
<shenmue> в ла2
<alexzulu> ааа... а я когда учился типа... делать там нечего было. то что учили уже в производстве не использовалось.
<kigs> всем спасибо, удаляюсь с вашего позволения, всем удачного вечера или дня, у кого чего :)
 * alexzulu запихнул кусок дебиана в атмеловский контроллер и доволен.
 * shenmue положил кусок апетитного слайса себе в отвертстие для приема пищевых продуктов, прожевал и проглотил
<NGE01> помогите поменять тему для gdm на вот такую http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Penguins+in+black+%28pib%29?content=98947 гугл не помог
<go8765> NGE01: я не знаю как это делать ....
<go8765> если кому не лень просветите меня немного по-поводу сломанных пакетов - у меня ue`dbyf аптитуда нашла их целую кучу - ещё целую кучу она хочит удалить и кучу поставить ?
<go8765> *гуёвина
 * go8765 почему 68 пользователей канала молчат ?...
 * go8765 раз все молчат - я валю...
#ubuntu-ru 2011-04-17
<go8765> неспящие есть ? :)
<Hariec> есть
<go8765> ура...
<go8765> есть вопрос..
<Hariec> давай
<Hariec> не гарантирую ответ , но давай )
<go8765> у меня гуёвина аптитуда нашла целую кучу поломанных пакетов. ещё кучу она хочет удалить и кучу поставить ... что с этим всем делать ?
<Hariec> хм а что вот такпросто?
<Hariec> что предвещало это событие
<go8765> могу сказать ято из так названных поломанных пакетов-большинство - это пакеты которые я раньше ставил , а потом удалил..
<go8765> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0417/h_1302996014_1c8d835c92.png
<Hariec> а другие менеджеры что говорят?
<Hariec> synaotik
<Hariec> synaptic
<go8765> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0417/h_1302996180_51f0e61b86.png
<go8765> вроде молчит
<Hariec> ну значит кешь поломился aptitude
<Hariec> поковыряй его посмотри как обнолить
<go8765> я не вкурсе как это делать...
<shenmue> что это за обрубок?
<go8765> что за обрубок ?
<shenmue> это кеды?
<Hariec> думаю бокс какойто
<go8765> openbox
<Hariec> go8765: man aptitude полистай
<KOPEIII> народ!!!!!! ЧТо делать если wine не видит Windows XP?
<shenmue> эээ....
<Hariec> О_о
<COkie> о_л
<Hariec> это как?
<COkie> о_Ъ
<shenmue> ◯_◯
<shenmue> видать через вайн хочешь вин поставить?
<Hariec> :D
<Hariec> бывает
<KOPEIII> чет я тупанул) Короче не видит раздел жесткого диска(там у меня XP) а раздел с Виндовс 7 видит
<COkie> хм, подкрути его
<COkie> для начала
<shenmue> winefile в консоли
<shenmue> эээ... зачем тебе вайн и две винды? или я что то пропустил в этой жизни?
<[doctor]> или в гуях настройка wine - диски
<Hariec> shenmue: про запас ))
<KOPEIII> Да я просто сделать хочу чтобы все в одной убунту было
<COkie> о_0
<COkie> мой твой неосилил
<shenmue> у меня менюшка такая интересная появилась
<COkie> о_л
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок.png это уже поставленная ос. и с нее запускается установщик
<COkie> что то мне вас не осилить совсем
<COkie> хД
 * go8765_P я на ребут
<shenmue> так теперь моя очередь. ядро обновил. пду дрова ставить
<Abbattar> <KOPEIII>  ты мож про виртуалку? Хотя причём тут вино?
<go8765_P> Hariec: я нашел в мане аптитуда aptitude clean. сделал. результата - нет. http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0417/h_1302998792_1c86d105dc.png
<Hariec> go8765_P: а ты именно им все время пользуешься?
<Hariec> погоди чуть чуть или пакет одновится или обновления прийдут, в общем со временем отвалится эта ошибка
<go8765_P> Hariec: да я им вообще ниразу не пользовался
<Hariec> apt-get update & apt-get upgrade
<go8765_P> я ж говорю что там пакеты - которые я ранее удалил
<Hariec> очисть папку с пакетами
<go8765_P> Hariec: где она ?
<Hariec> хех ) если бы я помнил
<go8765_P> ладно - поогулю
<Hariec> спроси  у присуцтвующих
<go8765_P> у меня тут ещё 2 траблы - 1. http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0417/h_1302999488_5515000280.png 2. звука нет
<go8765_P> 3. W: Ошибка GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release: Следующие подписи неверные: BADSIG 26FA756DCA0EB130 Launchpad PPA for GMPC Trunk
<go8765_P> может про это кто знает ?
<Hariec> ну ключь сломался по моему
<Hariec> обнови эту репу
<go8765_P> какь ?
<Hariec> знашь что за репа?
<Hariec> удали а потом на ланчпаде есть инструкция как добавить
<Hariec> что за репозиторий ?
<Hariec> а по irc попробуй шрифт сменить
<Hariec> хотя я такого не видел ни разу
<Hariec> при азворачивании на весь экран тоже самое?
<markmx> приветствую, по xfce подскажите =) ато я с ним уже вторую неделю воюю, тормозят менюшки на рабочем столе, адово тормозят, при клике правой мышой идет задержка в 1,5 секунды
<Hariec> привет
<go8765_P> Hariec: артефакты из-за ядра нового я думаю - только что обновился - придётся удалять. а со звуком что можна сделать ?
<Hariec> alsamixer что говорит?
<Hariec> alsaconfig
<Hariec> в сети была статейка по поводу звука
<Hariec> lspci | grep Audio
<Hariec> и ищи решение если у тебя что то особое
<Hariec> go8765_P:  /var/cache/apt/archives
<Hariec> вроде сдесь пакеты
<Hariec> здесь*
<go8765_P> Hariec: вот что говори vlc http://paste.ubuntu.com/594999/ . alsamixer http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0417/h_1303000090_4dd7d71078.png . alsaconfig: команда не найдена
<go8765_P> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Hariec> ух нивигасе даже alsa не видит
<Hariec> хм
<Abbattar> <go8765_P>  чтобы всё старьё найти  BleachBit в помощь
<Hariec> alsaconfig от root
<go8765_P> Hariec: вот насчёт кеша http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0417/h_1303000256_01dc0517b5.png
<go8765_P> Hariec: даже от рута  alsaconfig: команда не найдена
<go8765_P> 2 сека - я на ребут
<go8765_P> я вернулся. уже без артифактов
<go8765_P> но и без звука
<Hariec> со звуком лажа (
<go8765_P> Abbattar: у моей карты -  поддержка из коробки
<go8765_P> Hariec: есть какиенить идеи ?
<Hariec> думаю
<go8765_P> Hariec: поправде говоря это началось после того когда меня осенило и я решил поставить драйвер риалтека себе -но походу той звуковухи , которой у меня нет . и помогало вроде снос ядра+ переустановка алься...
<Hariec> http://beta.ubuntu.ru/index.php?action=printpage;topic=115271.0
<Hariec> ты ядро обновил я так понял?
<Hariec> у меня новое отсекло микрофон (
<Hariec> сам еще не доделал
<go8765_P> сейчас у меня 2.6.35.27
<Hariec> почисти все от реалтека и  запустись со старого ядра (рабочего)
<Hariec> System:    Host calculate Kernel 2.6.38.2-zen x86_64 (64 bit) Distro Calculate Linux Desktop 2.6.38.2 KDE
<Hariec> CPU:       Dual core AMD Athlon 7450 (SMP) clocked at 2399.845 MHz
<go8765_P> Hariec: вот кстати что альса микшер пишет http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0417/h_1303000948_7f8f091872.png
<Hariec> Graphics:  Card ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650] X.Org 1.9.4 Res: 1680x1050@60.0hz
<Hariec>            GLX Renderer ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series  GLX Version 3.3.10600 Compatibility Profile Context
<Hariec> Disks:     HDD Total Size: 328.2GB (56.5% used)
<Hariec> Info:      Processes 122 Uptime 14:53 Memory 1275.4/3015.9MB Client Quassel [M] v0.7.2 (dist-f93ace0) inxi 1.4.8
<Hariec> сто процентов ты напорол
<Hariec> реалтеком тем
<Hariec> на вкладке написано реалтек
<Hariec> а ошибка что то не пойму ты не сносил gnome mixer?
<go8765_P> Hariec: если точнее - pulseaudio
<Hariec> все ясно
<go8765_P> Hariec: но дело не в этом
<Hariec> даже не знаю что тебе сказать, но танцев с бубном тебе не исбежать
<go8765_P> это скорее из за дров
<go8765_P> я кстати даже представить себе не могу как их снести
<Hariec> нужно все вычистить и запустить по новой старые дрова
<Hariec> снести кого?
<go8765_P> Hariec: риалтековские  дрова (ставил отсюда http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/)
<go8765_P> последние 2 я кажись поставил
<go8765_P> вторую дровину они уже заныкали даже куда-то
<go8765_P> Hariec: они скриптом ставились -  как их удалить ?
<Hariec> ты из сырцов ставил?
<Hariec> темже скриптом
<Hariec> там есть или должен быть скрипт uninstall
<Hariec> читай README
<go8765_P> oz посмотрю
<go8765_P> Hariec: вот их ридми http://paste.ubuntu.com/595008/ . вот что в арживе (унистала я там не вижу) http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0417/h_1303001624_c3fd6c3b4f.png
<Hariec> ты из исходников сибирал
<Hariec> ты папку удали с исходниками что собирал?
<go8765_P> я не собирал
<go8765_P> я скрипт просто запустил
<go8765_P> и он сам устанавливался...
<Hariec> make uninstall
<Hariec> хм
<Hariec> скрипт покажи
<Hariec> и ls -al покажи той папки
<go8765_P> Hariec: секунду
<go8765_P> что самое интересное - http://paste.ubuntu.com/595009/ звук в тесте идёт и его норм. слышно  . а foobnix пишет что отсутствует какойто гстример модуль и молчит..
<go8765_P> Hariec: вот один из 2ух скриптов, которыея я ставил http://paste.ubuntu.com/595010/
<go8765_P> Hariec: http://paste.ubuntu.com/595011/
<Hariec> да уж намутил ты
<go8765_P> Hariec: http://paste.ubuntu.com/595012/
<Hariec> он  тебе модули из ядра по удалял
<go8765_P> Hariec: вот ридми 2 драйверра и его скрипт http://paste.ubuntu.com/595013/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/595014/
<Hariec> как вариант тебе нужно новое ядро и по новой установить по верх новые дрова alsa
<go8765_P> Hariec: а это можно удалить как-то (переустановку альсы я делал вот этим http://paste.ubuntu.com/595015/ вроде и по-моемому она не помогает, но я могу ещё раз попробовать (и вроде срабатывал метод - удалить это ядро просто и переустановить на предыдущем альсу . н
<Hariec> не плохой скрипт, но ты поищи в сети статьи по этому вопросу как правильно установить , возможно что то не доделал
<Hariec> хоят скрипт сам все делает )
<go8765_P> Hariec: а можно то что я от риалтека установил удалить как-то ?
<Hariec> руками только
<go8765_P> вот кстати что поиск нашёл http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0417/h_1303002678_de24f42917.png
<Hariec> и то сомневаюсь что больше половины получися
<Hariec> получится
<go8765_P> всмысле ?
<Hariec> смысл что ты не сможешь нормально зачистить
<Hariec> попробовать можешь конечно
<go8765_P> щя я поставлю ядро, ребутнусь, переставлю альсу и скажу что вышло...
<Hariec> давай только я спать
<Hariec> удачи
<go8765_P> спс. за помощь)
<go8765_P> Hariec: ты случайно не вкурсе - к опенбоксу значки в меню можно прикрутить ?
<Hariec> нет не вкурсе
<Hariec> go8765_P: за какую помощь то? )
<go8765_P> хорошо .. пусть будет - за диалог)  (вот насчёт опенбокса что я нашел https://bugzilla.icculus.org/show_bug.cgi?id=3580 - но я чё-то не могу понять как это использовать)
<rmv> i
<GuestArbaiter> Салават - ЧЕМПИОН!!!))))))
<Abbattar> GuestArbaite: кто бы спорил, но Атлант первый!
<stalker209> !nick*
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick*'
<Vrillon> Приветствую, Вас!
<stalker209> !nick stalker209
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick stalker209'
<stalker209> Здравствуйте!
<m00nkey> люди, случилась беда, пропал звук :( точнее на половину пропал, в браузере он работает, а вот с компа чёнить послушать не даёт :(
<m00nkey> ктонить знает как поправить?
<go8765> дайте кто-то ссылочку на хороший ман коньков
<stalker209> http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<go8765> гениально. спасибо. а то я уже обыскался
<go8765> stalker209: а на великом, могучем есть что-то ?
<stalker209> http://mydebianblog.blogspot.com/2007/10/conky.html
<stalker209> в Гугле полно ссылок
<go8765> stalker209: я уже пару часов пытаюсь найти внятный ман про настройку погоды и календаря и не могу ..
<Agaron> всем привет)
<shenmue> ставим апплет и нет проблем
<go8765> вмысле информер?
<stalker209> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=63273.0
<stalker209> тут есть конкретные примеры conkyrc
<stalker209> даже с погодой и пр.
<go8765> stalker209: ты не поверишь - но я только что закончил смотреть последнюю страничку  и могу поделиться впечатлениями..
<Agaron> парни,есть webmoney для linux?
<stalker209> go8765:   помоему вполне доходчиво,есть примеры скриптов для отображения погоды и др.
<shenmue> а есть апплет. судо апт гет и нет проблем
<Agaron> парни,есть webmoney для linux?
<shenmue> яндекс кошелек под вайном
<go8765> stalker209: ты не поверишь - но я только что закончил смотреть последнюю страничку  и могу поделиться впечатлениями.. http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=76126.0   (тут непонятно какие значки как обозвать) а тут http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=123423.0 не всё переведено и внесено в
<go8765> конфиг
<shenmue> самое похожее что работает
<go8765> показывания температуры я добился. а значки прилепить немогу пока
<go8765> потому и спрашиваю - может есть русский ман где-то нормальный ...
<Agaron> яндекс кошелек не охото)в вебмани за месяц перечислили денюжку)снять хочу)
<go8765> stalker209: вообщем основнаяпроблема перевести отсюда http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=76126.0 имена значков ... в переводчике не могу понять как это сделать, потому что например fair и clear вроде одинаково переводятся... и т.д
<stalker209> Aragon:   попробуйте это,говорят работает http://www.owebmoney.ru/browsers.shtml
<Agaron> спасибо)щас попробую)
<Agaron> решение нашел)установил плагин в хром)все пашет)
<stalker209> go8765:   clear-ясно(о погоде),fair-справедливо(непонятно о чём)
<go8765> stalker209: вот в том то и дело - что это всё о погоде.... сейчас пытаюсь написать ответ в той теме с переводом гугл-переводчика (может что получится..)
<stalker209> возьми нормальный словарь,книгу.гугл вообще неадекватно переводит некоторые понятия
<go8765> stalker209: вот в чём например разница между Смешанные дождь и мокрыйы снег / и / Смешанные дождь и снег  )))
<stalker209> go8765:  переведи как "Смешанные осадки"
<go8765> stalker209: или в чём разница между грозами и сильными грозами ?
<go8765> неееет... есть 2 понятия которые переводятся  "5": _(u"Mixed Rain and Snow"), Смешанные дождь и снег    "6": _(u"Mixed Rain and Sleet"), Смешанные дождя и мокрого снега
<go8765> stalker209: b вот ещё "3": _(u"Severe Thunderstorms"), Сильные грозы "4": _(u"Thunderstorms"), Грозы
<go8765> это не считая того что там будет ещё скорее всего - моросит, дождь и ещё пару наверное...
<stalker209> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90%D1%82%D0%BC%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%84%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B5_%D0%BE%D1%81%D0%B0%D0%B4%D0%BA%D0%B8
<go8765> stalker209: и кстати только что в битве переводчиков гугл победил : были варианты строгие грозы, серьёзные грозы и гугл сказал - сильные грозы
<stalker209> go8765:  есть стандартная классификация осадков,лучше использовать её при переводе
<Nomicos> Всем привет. Будет ли Ubuntu 11.04 с Unity нормально (т.е. без тормозов) работать на компьютере с 512 МБ ОЗУ и процессором Pentium 4?
<stalker209> Nomicos:  даже на Athlon x2 250 с 2Gb ОЗУ тормозило,пока очень сырой релиз,лучше 10.10
<Nomicos> stalker209: На нём и сижу. А в 11.04 альтернативным будет GNOME 2 или 3?
<stalker209> Gnome3 будет в 11.10 насколько я знаю
<Nomicos> Я где-то читал, что в 11.10 Canonical вообще откажется от Gnome.
<stalker209> не,не откажется,по умолчанию будет Unity,но и Gnome тоже будет
<Nomicos> stalker209: Судя по тому, с какими темпами развиваются окружения и дистрибутивы, мне скоро придётся уйти на что-нибудь менее прожорливое.
<Nomicos> ...Ну, или купить нормальный компьютер и поставить туда любимую Ubuntu.
<vladgobelen> Nomicos: никто не запрещается ставить любую оболочку
<stalker209> Xubuntu подходит вполне
<vladgobelen> хубунту жрет так же как и гном
<Nomicos> vladgobelen: Я пробовал Xubuntu (в 10.04 не понравился расплывчастый шрифт; в 10.10 особых претензий нету). Lubuntu тоже неплоха и  легковесна...
<vladgobelen> Nomicos: Шрифты можно сменить
<vladgobelen> Nomicos: лубунту это вообще лхде.. Менее легковесное и функциональное при этом вообе не найдешь
<Nomicos> vladgobelen: Да там не на уровне самих шрифтов, а там просто не влазил весь рабочий стол в монитор.
<vladgobelen> разрешение можно сменить
<Nomicos> vladgobelen: Оно итак нативное стояло.
<Nomicos> Ещё меня в лубунте названия игр испугали...
<vladgobelen> ну это уже баг
<vladgobelen> А что с ними?
<Nomicos> vladgobelen: Они там называются "Penguin *", где вместо * - какое-то искажённое название.
<Nomicos> Всё же хорошо, что я 11.04 Beta не стал качать...
<Nomicos> *Beta 1
<Nomicos> Я бы её пока скачал, Beta 2 уже вышла x)
<vladgobelen> все это легко меняестя
<stalker209> 28 апреля 2011: Final Release
<Nomicos> А как называется шрифт, который Ubuntu воспринимает как "serif"?
<Nomicos> (Ну, в XP "serif" - это "Times New Roman", например)
<stalker209> да так и называется-"Serif"
<Nomicos> stalker209: А, нашёл... А тут Liberation Serif, и FreeSerif...
<Nomicos> * А то тут...
<stalker209> разновидности шрифтов с засечками
<stalker209> Sans-без засечек
<Nomicos> Угу, на все случаи жизни...
<Nomicos> stalker209: Все хороши :) Мне Monospace, Ubuntu и Sans нравятся.
<stalker209> пользуюсь Terminus и Droid Sans
<Nomicos> Эх... Ubuntu аккуратен, а Sans более классичен и ностальгичен.
<aleksei> всем ку
<stalker209> aleksei: здрасте и вам
<s3r1alk1ll3r> hi
<s3r1alk1ll3r> есть тут кто?
<s3r1alk1ll3r> меня видит ктонить?
<go8765_P> помогите кто-то настроить погоды в коньках...
<s3r1alk1ll3r> есть кто?
<s3r1alk1ll3r> привет слушай не поможешь?
<go8765_P> чё случилось ?
<s3r1alk1ll3r> не могу никак найти как прописывать статику
<go8765_P> чё за статистика?
<s3r1alk1ll3r> /etc/network/interfaces нужно прописать статические маршруты в файле для того что бы поднять локалку
<go8765_P> нее - я в этом не варю
<s3r1alk1ll3r> жаль
<s3r1alk1ll3r> если кто знает напишите бьюсь уже второй час
<s3r1alk1ll3r> сдесь всегда так тихо?
<go8765_P> когда как
<s3r1alk1ll3r> яснъ
<Sergey_IT> ку
<s3r1alk1ll3r> холла
<Sergey_IT> чего плохого?
<go8765_P> я погоду немогу в коньки нормально никак впихнуть
<s3r1alk1ll3r> я статические маршруты в интерфейсах не ммогу прописать(
<go8765_P> ия уже кучу манов перечитал - всё равно пока не могу
<Sergey_IT> go8765_P, в небесную канцелярию обратись )
<go8765_P> помогите кто-нить пожалуйста запихнуть погоду в коньки..
<go8765_P> Sergey_IT: yf полу слове -перебил)
<go8765_P> *на
<Sergey_IT> go8765_P, а зачем? Погода реальная за окном- в 2 километрах она уже другая
<go8765_P> Sergey_IT: это уже вопрос принцыпа - я dc. ночь промучался с этой гадостью...
<Sergey_IT> go8765_P, про коньки тем уйма
<go8765_P> Sergey_IT: я так понял - ты не готов мне помочь )
<go8765_P> Sergey_IT: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=76126.msg1088281#msg1088281
<Sergey_IT> go8765_P, неа )
<go8765_P> Sergey_IT: мне вот эта подходит
<go8765_P> Sergey_IT: но я не могу понять как там обзывать иконки
<go8765_P> там есть крайне похожие понятия . и ещё не совсем могу понять как настроить её на несколько дней...
<go8765_P> вот вроде на девианарте нашёл подходящий конфиг - буду пилить...
 * go8765_P помогите.
 * go8765_P настроить коньки
<s3r1alk1ll3r> коньки не нужны по сути если у тебя не 30инчевый монитор
<go8765_P> s3r1alk1ll3r: что такое 30инчевый?
<go8765_P> 30 дюймов всмысле ?
<s3r1alk1ll3r> именно
<s3r1alk1ll3r> зачем тебе вообще коньки?
<s3r1alk1ll3r> соц опрос кто какими прогами для vsftpd пользуеться?
<Sergey_IT> s3r1alk1ll3r, для чего прогами?
<s3r1alk1ll3r> sftp
<Sergey_IT> gaga_rin, привет )
<s3r1alk1ll3r> я юзаю vsftpd
<gaga_rin> Sergey_IT: q
<s3r1alk1ll3r> gagarin, holla
<Sergey_IT> s3r1alk1ll3r, для конфигурирования?
<s3r1alk1ll3r> ага
<Sergey_IT> а там разве не в конфигах все делается?
<s3r1alk1ll3r> есть ченить помассивнее а то конфиг vs не внушает доверия
<s3r1alk1ll3r> простенько както
<Sergey_IT> а что надо от фтп?
<s3r1alk1ll3r> не суть просто может получше vs есть
<s3r1alk1ll3r> чтонить*
<vladgobelen> s3r1alk1ll3r: юзай сфтп
<Sergey_IT> я юзаю xitami
<Zabadzzzz> Здравствуйте, не подскажите как можно вернуть 10.04 к состояни "ТолькоУстановил"
<Agaron> ммм
<s3r1alk1ll3r> никто не знает русс каналов для сетевиков
<Sergey_IT>  Zabadzzzz, только установить
<rapidsp> Zabadzzzz: создай нового юзера
<vladgobelen> Zabadzzzz: да здравствуют бэкапы
<[s]pam> добрый день)
<Zabadzzzz> vladgobelen, дада, "Те кто не делают бэкапы и те кто УЖЕ делают"
<Agaron> добрый)
<rapidsp> быкапы придумали трусы
<shenmue> добрый день
<rapidsp> 90% косяков не будет у нового юзера
<[s]pam> при подключении флешки в ubuntu появляется меню автозапуска с возможными действиями. Можно ли это меню редактировать? если да, то как?
<Sergey_IT> Бэкапить надо то, что надо бэкапить
<Agaron> rapidsp: бэкапы это разумно
<vladgobelen> Zabadzzzz: Например можешь сделать себе как в калькулейте. Там можно новую версию скачать и прямо из установленной системы установить на второй раздел. Все настройки юзера перенесутся. И при этом у тебя сохранится на первом разделе полностью рабочая не
<vladgobelen> обновленная система.
<s3r1alk1ll3r> никто не знает русс каналов для сетевиков???? и
<vladgobelen> вот тебе сразу и бэкап и безопасное обновление
<Hariec> vladgobelen:  )
<shenmue> vladgobelen	ку. у тебя дц клиент стоит7
<vladgobelen> shenmue: тут вариантов нет. Только ейскальтдцпп
<shenmue> vladgobelen это я знаю =) я уже все опробывал
<vladgobelen> shenmue: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/586.png
<Agaron> лучше ескальта нет ничего или через эмуль
<Agaron> иначе никак
<shenmue> ейскальтдцпп падает если пытаешь расшарить подключенный репозиторий по фтп =(
<vladgobelen> shenmue: У него и гтк интерфейс допилили неплохой.. И демон пилят
<s3r1alk1ll3r> sudo apt-get install sl потом в консоли просто sl)
<vladgobelen> shenmue: версия какая?
<shenmue> vladgobelen последняя из реп + гтк
<shenmue> я бы еще фтп нвидиа и яндекса расшшарил бы заодно =)
<shenmue> s3r1alk1ll3r	man sl  и читаем сколько видов паровозиков у нас будет
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Последняя это какая?
<s3r1alk1ll3r> ну да нервы успакаивает) когда ftp падает
<vladgobelen> shenmue: 2.2.1 нестабильна
<Agaron> сделали бы уже нормальный клиент....столько людей мучается
<vladgobelen> он нормальный
<vladgobelen> просто нужно юзать стабильные версии
<shenmue> Версия EiskaltDC++: 2.2.1 (stable)
<shenmue> Версия ядра DC++: 0.785
<vladgobelen> она нестабильна, говорю же
<vladgobelen> чисто на практике она падает от простейших действий
<shenmue> да я шутки ради =) так то она работает
<vladgobelen> мне пришлось к ней доставить линуксдцпп, чтобы файлы качать на недельку
<vladgobelen> пока не вышло 2.2.2
<shenmue> расшаривать другие фтп через свой комп это как то хамство
<vladgobelen>  +1 ))
<shenmue> vladgobelen а линуксдцпп кстати мульти загрузку уже поддерживает?
<vladgobelen> он ее поддерживает пару лет, но в модификации
<vladgobelen> но юзать его повседневно - мазохизм
<shenmue> кстати сегодня узнал может и боян
<shenmue> в натти будет в репах торрент клиен flush
<vladgobelen> а в болженос?
<shenmue> щас есть на лаунчпаде. делает наш разраб. шустренкий и легче чем трансмишен
<vladgobelen> shenmue: тьфу.. ошибся
<vladgobelen> shenmue: кторрент - наше фсио
<shenmue> делюга кутешный вроде да?
<vladgobelen> гтк вроде..
<vladgobelen> shenmue: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/587.png
<shenmue> а что за ос у тебя?
<vladgobelen> да какая разница
<shenmue> любопытно
<vladgobelen> линукс
<shenmue> вау
<Hariec> да да какая нам интересно
<Hariec> ))
<vladgobelen> shenmue: не хочу рекламировать
<vladgobelen> shenmue: вон там выше на скрине глянь, название второй вкладки
<shenmue> vladgobelen тогда советом помоги. тут девушка в пм пишет в конаткте. у нее иеролглифы в убунту не работают. живет во владивостоке.
<Guest12811> подскажите пожалуйста, в чем проблема.  устанавливаю на дебиан компиз. вот такая проблема http://paste.ubuntu.com/595100/
<shenmue> вместо китайского квадраты
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Шрифты нужно
<shenmue> шрифты установлены
<vladgobelen> Система-Администрирование-Языки
<shenmue> может кодировка? вводятся квадраты. а сама ос китай видет
<vladgobelen> хз хз..
<vladgobelen> Всетаки перепроверьте шрифты и вон то меню
<go8765_P> помогите пожалуйста настроить погоду в коньках
<go8765_P> а то я уже обчитался манов
<vladgobelen> go8765_P: Рассказываю. Выходишь в коньках на улицу. Если катается легко - зима. Если с трудом - лето
<go8765_P> уже gthtijk на арч форумы...
<go8765_P> vladgobelen: ещё скажи-если погоду хочешь узнать - выйди на улицу..)
<vladgobelen> так нужно в коньках
<vladgobelen> просто узнать и без них можно..
<go8765_P> vladgobelen: я между прочим пол-ночи убил на это дело - и так и не получается до коца...
<vladgobelen> не суетись..если долго сидеть и на берегу реки, по ней проплывет труп твоего врага..
<go8765_P> это откуда ?
<go8765_P> красиво
<vladgobelen> это китайская поговорка
<go8765_P> да.чёт я и впрямь засуетился. пошёл я наверное спать)
<shenmue> vladgobelen	ты еще тут?
<vladgobelen> а где мне еще быть?
<shenmue> распросил ее. текст вводится нормально на китайском. а когда сохр и занового открывает то квадраты
<vladgobelen> что сохраняет и открывает?
<vladgobelen> пусть смотри в какой кодировке сохраняет и в какой открывает
<vladgobelen> т*
<shenmue> хм. а чайна это какая кодировка?
<vladgobelen> утф-8 и выше вроде
<vladgobelen> не уверен
<vladgobelen> shenmue: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/588.png
<A6y> Всем привет!
<fram> алоха
<[s]pam> добрый вечер
<[s]pam> хотелось бы, чтоб при поключении флешки к убунту выполнялась определенная команда, как это реализовать?
<novns> конкретной флэшки или вообще всех?
<[s]pam> вообще всех
<novns> в настройках наутилуса есть
<novns> хотя нет
<[s]pam> я не нашел, там только автораны
<novns> там только разные виды дисков
<novns> как вариант - правило для udev написать
<[s]pam> можно подробнее? или ман какой-нибудь
<shenmue> [s]pam ачто за команда?
<[s]pam> ну скажем подыкается флешка и ее сканит антвир
<aurodionov> подскажите как посмотреть вид и пид pci устройства
<novns> [s]pam, man udev
<novns> aurodionov, lspci ?
<aurodionov> кажет что за устройство Philips Semiconductors Device 7231 (rev 61)
<aurodionov> как vid&pid посмотреть
<stalker209> сетевая карта?
<novns> aurodionov, lspci -n
<aurodionov> novns, спасибо
<novns> или вместе с именами lspci -nn
<aurodionov> novns, туплю , уже заглянул в ман
<inv> .
<shenmue> inv слишком мелко . не видно ничо ><
<[s]pam> прочел про udev, создал правило ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="usb_device", RUN+="/usr/bin/avastgui"
<[s]pam> не работает(
<mutag3n> всем чистое небо пасаны!
<[s]pam> кто умеет создавать правила для udev? :(
<revangel> Всемпрет!
<[s]pam> почему не работает BUS=="usb", SUBSYSTEM=="block", KERNEL=="sd*", ACTION=="add", NAME="%k", GROUP="disk", RUN+="/bin/avast-scan $devpath" ? :(
<alexzulu> [s]pam, я на днях пытался. но у меня не получилось.:(
<s3r1alk1ll3r> mutag3n lol
<mutag3n> ок
<s3r1alk1ll3r> клиенты ftp которыми пользуетесь?
<TheSpecLord> программисты есть?
<s3r1alk1ll3r> q tw1n
<[s]pam> программисты разные бывают
<[s]pam> на чем програмить?
<revangel> А у нас в конторе админа программистом зовут :)
<tW1N> аналогично
<s3r1alk1ll3r> а че за контора
<s3r1alk1ll3r> ?
<revangel> Офис по продажам стройматериалов
<TheSpecLord> программисты по потери файлов
<revangel> TheSpecLord, могу тебе код одной проги по потере файлов сказать
<TheSpecLord> но уменя убунту
<revangel> sudo rm rf /*
<revangel> И конец файлам
<TheSpecLord> ах ты
<TheSpecLord> ты мне!!!!!!
<revangel> Тебе надо файлы потерять?
<revangel> Или чё?
<TheSpecLord> ты мне форматирование дал!
<TheSpecLord> МНЕ НАДО!!!!
<revangel> Надо! Вот и дал!
<TheSpecLord> МНЕ НАДО ВОССТАНОВИЬ!
<tW1N> ахаах
<A6y> скажите пожалуйста, можно ли эмигрировать бухгалтера со всеми банк-клиентами на Ubuntu?
<TheSpecLord> *ВОССТАНОВИТЬ!
<revangel> А, так тебе нужен программист по восстановлению...
<TheSpecLord> мдя профессор ты наш
<revangel> Попробуй на linux.org.ru поискать
<s3r1alk1ll3r> коры
<TheSpecLord> но мне не совсем по убунту помощь нужна...
<TheSpecLord> мне для убунту прога нужна
<revangel> Ты их как удалил? Файлы свои
<revangel> В корзине нету?
<TheSpecLord> нетууууу
<TheSpecLord> нету у меня файлов тв корзине
<TheSpecLord> все файлы кудато исчезли
<revangel> Сами? О_о
<Sergey_IT> s3r1alk1ll3r, крузадер
<[s]pam> ну неужто тру одмины не помогут мне udev настроить?
<novns> [s]pam, $devpath чему равно?
<novns> устройству в /dev поди
<[s]pam> там само правило не срабатывает((
<[s]pam> я так думаю
<[s]pam> как правило проверить?
<novns> включить подробные логи для udev
<novns> и читать их
<[s]pam> как drk.xbnm&
<[s]pam> drk.xbnm*
<[s]pam> да епт(
<[s]pam> глупый xneur
<[s]pam> как включить? вот)
<Nor8> Удали xneur, бездарная прога
<novns> убунты под рукой нет, у меня тут в /etc/conf.d/udev включается
<[s]pam> нету у мня такого(
<[s]pam> лана, вы мне только скажите
<[s]pam> BUS=="usb", SUBSYSTEM=="block", KERNEL=="sd*", ACTION=="add", NAME="%k", GROUP="disk"
<Maverick> Люди у меня трабла какая-то пришло обновление на ядро а оно не хочет устанавливатся плю’тся ошибками
<[s]pam> это похоже на правду?
<UNIm95> народ подскажите систему для убунты подобной mathcad?
<[s]pam> wine+ mathcad
<UNIm95> [s]pam дистра нет
<Nor8> UNIm95: В гугле поищи таблицу соответствий, там есть название
<UNIm95> Nor8: Спасибо
<UNIm95> Nor8: громадное спасибо!
<Nor8> UNIm95: http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-rus.html   Эту нашел?
<UNIm95> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%D0%B0%D0%B1%D0%BB%D0%B8%D1%86%D0%B0_%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%82%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%B9_Windows_%D0%B8_Linux_%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%BC
<UNIm95> эту
<Nor8> Ну да, в целом одно и тоже
<Nor8> Kernelcheck кто-нибудь использует?
<shenmue> как хорошо то все стало
<shenmue> Nor8 я юзал
<shenmue> шняга шнягой
<Nor8> shenmue: То есть, свою функцию не выполняет?
<Maverick> Люди у меня трабла какая-то пришло обновление на ядро а оно не хочет устанавливатся что делать?
<shenmue> у меня комп слабоват. вообщем эта штука скачала последнее ядро. взяла конфиг от старого и 4 часа компилили его. а потом кернел паник
<Nor8> shenmue: ))) Бывает
<shenmue> проще на кернел.убунту.ком зайти и скачать сразу деб пакеты
<Nor8> shenmue: там гуишный интерфэйс?
<shenmue> Nor8 да. он ничего не требует
<Nor8> shenmue: Там сборки под конкретный релиз
<shenmue> сразу ставится и все
<Nor8> shenmue: Перестали они просто собирать, под конкретный релиз затачивают, зависимости могут быть нарушены
<shenmue> имеет смысл поставить 38 ядро если в нем тот патч стоит все таки
<Nor8> shenmue: Какой патч?
<shenmue> 200 строчный патч
<shenmue> не слышал?
<Nor8> А, ты про это
<Nor8> Слышал, конечно
<shenmue> ну вот он должен быть в 38
<Nor8> shenmue: Вот и хочу обновить, но боюсь, что не подойдет от Натти для маверика
<shenmue> старое ядро не пропадет же
<Nor8> Да и откатываться не хочу)))
<shenmue> блин покыварял мяту свою только что. теперь все шустро пашет, открывается запускается и вообще няшно ^^
<Nor8>  shenmue: А что сделал?
<shenmue> много чего. твиков 100 наверное
<Nor8>  shenmue: Линк есть?
<shenmue> щас открыл папку с обоями. а там мини картинки эти обновились мгновенно. штук 200 их
<Nor8>  shenmue: Так где почитать про все эти улучшения?
<shenmue> ссылок много. просто в рунете и по миру собирал все советы для ускарения ос. комп то старый.
 * alexzulu|2 мучается уже 3 года с тв-тюнером. так заставить работать и не получается.:(
<Pante59> всем добрый....
<Sergey_IT> alexzulu, бедняга, может другой купить?
<Pante59> онлайн тв юзай
<TheSpecLord> тут программисты есть??
<Pante59> все
<alexzulu|2> Sergey_IT, тут дело принципа.:) но явно не получится его запустить. его поддержку даже фирма изготовитель забросила.:(
<shenmue> Nor8 http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-2.png ссылочки все храню
<TheSpecLord> дайте мне прогу для восстановления файлов
<shenmue> TheSpecLord на
<Sergey_IT> alexzulu|2, так подари его виндузятникам, а сбе что другое приобрети
<alexzulu> Sergey_IT, интересно. зачем выпускать железку которую бросишь поддерживать через полгода?
<Sergey_IT> alexzulu, бывает такое (
<alexzulu> Sergey_IT, не поверишь. он ток под XP работает. даже под висту нет дров.:)
<Sergey_IT> alexzulu, не расстраивайся - у меня есть такая железка стоимостью 1500 зеленых...
<alexzulu> Sergey_IT, я бы его давно кому-нить подарил. но это подпрок. сестра на 30 лет подарила.
<Maverick> При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки:
<Maverick>  linux-image-2.6.35-28-generic
<Maverick> что делать
<Maverick> ?
<Nor8> alexzulu: Подарок можно и на полочку поставить, а себе купить работающий девайс :-D
<Nor8> alexzulu: Или вы с сестрой мазохисты?;-)
<shenmue> Maverick почистить кэш и заново
<Nor8> alexzulu: Ты ей не дарил ничего такого, с чем три года мучаются? 8-)
<alexzulu> Nor8, вродь не мазохисты.:)
<Nor8> alexzulu: Однако же 3 года пролетели, а ты и не заметил ))))
<Nor8> alexzulu: Значит нравится тебе это? :-D
 * shenmue задался вопросом. не зря ли он сделал  sudo apt-get --purge remove libmono* ?
<alexzulu> Nor8, я берусь за него только когда совсем делать нечего. а так вроде у меня вместо второго моника телек работает. его включаю иногда.
<Maverick> shenmue: apt-get clean?
<shenmue> да
<Maverick> shenmue: не помогло
<Nor8> alexzulu: Да забей на телек, там все-равно в большинстве случаев какой то пошлый стыд показывают
<Pante59> че можно почитать про все ети pulseaudio и тд никогда не понимал зачем их меняют смысл ?
<alexzulu> Nor8, так забил.
<revangel> Pante59, "man pulseaudio"
<Pante59> в чем собственно преимущество для хомячков или ето для особых ценителей звука
<shenmue> TheSpecLord в гугле. вот тебе для примера http://ubuntulyb.blogspot.com/2010/07/ubuntu.html
<revangel> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/PulseAudio
<Maverick> shenmue: когда обновляю приложения то вижу E: Error http://ppa.launchpad.net feisty/main Sources
<Maverick> 403 Forbidden
<shenmue> Maverick	у тебя какая ос?
<Pante59> :'(
<Maverick> shenmue: кубунту 10,10
<shenmue> а вот feisty и 403 Forbidden тебе говорит о чем нибуть?
<Nor8> )))
<Nor8> Ну хотя 403 forbidden? ))
<shenmue> просто это какая то там 7 убунту.  и этот источник больше не работает
<Maverick> shenmue: нет доступа
<shenmue> иссяк
<Maverick> значит что мне нужно вырубить?
<shenmue> да
<Nor8> Логично, кэп )))
<shenmue> зачем вообще подключал?
<Maverick> shenmue: я там помню?)
<shenmue> я со староних источников ставлю то что мне нужно и сразу отрубаю их. но не удалаяю конечно
<shenmue> первое это обновляется все быстрей так. второе скажем источник тем каких нибуть. поставил их и забыл. что там измениться?.  в третьих. хорошие программы выходят редко. так что каждый раз долбит по источникам смысла нет.
<alexandr> вечер всем
<Pante59> добрый
<alexandr> как установить дебиан 6 с флешки?
<shenmue> все равно из новостей можно узнать что такое свежое вышло. можно и обновится если смысл есть
<Nor8> ехт4 c LZO компрессией работает, знает кто-нибудь?
<Maverick> shenmue: а что мне с ядром делать?
<alexzulu> alexandr, попробуй создать загрузочную флэш с помощью unetbootin
<shenmue> Maverick sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade если анлим у тебя
<XuMuK> всем привед
<Maverick> shenmue: анлим)
<Pante59> медвеД
<Nor8> shenmue: Построение ядра займет 2-4 часа)))
<Nor8> shenmue: На самом деле будет 2 часа компилять?
<shenmue> Nor8 а тыз апустил что ли кернел чек?
<Maverick> shenmue: не получилось(При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки:
<Maverick>  linux-image-2.6.35-28-generic
<shenmue> у знакоомго гентушника ядро компилица минут десят
<Nor8> shenmue: Ну да. А что, зря?)))
<shenmue> правда он красноглазый красноглаз
<alexandr> помогите народ плиз на убунту 11.04 нет рабочего стола,как его найти,
<Nor8> alexandr: В гугле искал? )))
<alexandr> искал
<shenmue> Maverick	 а он тебе совет дает? попробуйте там сё то
<Maverick> shenmue: dpkg: не удалось обработать параметр linux-image-2.6.35-28-generic (--configure):
<alexandr> там какая то билиберда
<Pante59> alexandr: а подробнее
<shenmue> alexandr это БЕТА ос
<Nor8>  shenmue: ПРо генту уже столько наговорили, что и желание на него смотреть нет)))
<shenmue> Maverick а у тебя источники какие?
<Maverick> shenmue: да стандарт вроде как
<alexandr> и что с ней как быть?
<Pante59> alexandr: с компизом играл?
<alexandr> нет
<Pante59> alexandr: дрова на видео ставил?
<alexandr> нет
<shenmue> Nor8 я генту помню ставил. хотел поставить шрифты droid. устал смотреть на процесс установки этих шрифтов через полчаса. понял что не мое
<Nor8> shenmue: Вот и я про тоже, красноглазия в нем много
<alexandr> как рабочий стол вернуть то?
<Pante59> alexandr: вконтактег заходил??/:-D
<shenmue> Maverick		смени репы на яндекс или другие. я меня в локальном репозитории тоже много битых пакетов бывает
<Nor8> alexandr: Удалить 11.04 и поставить 10.10, он и вернется))
<shenmue> +1
<Pante59> alexandr: sudo backup moi stol
<shenmue> alexandr	выйди из сеанса и выбери сеанс классический гном
<Nor8> Я тоже тут бетку 2 поставил, в надежде, что она уже стабильна, да еще и гном 3-ий прикрутил)))
<shenmue> и не ставь бетки альфы преальфы и так далее
<Nor8> Замечу, что эта бетка последняя перед финальным релизом
<shenmue> а рц?
<Nor8> Все, не будет больше рц
<Nor8> б1-б2-финал, ну и альфы
 * shenmue ждет катю
<shenmue> где то слышал что мяту вообще один челловек делает
<Pante59> alexandr: sudo apt-get install pryamue ruki && sudo apt-get install mozg
<shenmue> его бы в каноникал наняли бы
<Pante59> mint и elementary os поделки ubuntu!!!
<Maverick> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<shenmue> убунту подделка дебиана?
<alexzulu> Pante59, pfnj bcghfdktyj nj xnj rhbdj d hjlbntkt/^)
<Pante59> тогда минт пародия на пародию
<alexzulu> Pante59, зато исправлено то что криво в родителе.:)
<Pante59> alexzulu: ????
<Maverick> shenmue: Ну короче вот что мне срыгивается в консоль( http://paste.pro/1471088
<shenmue> это точно
<Nor8> Минт тоже в целом не плох, но зачем?
<Pante59> минт с гномом 3 загнетса
<shenmue> Maverick а ты ос нигде не ковырял случаем?
<shenmue> Pante59 вряд ли
<alexzulu> мне допустим убунта с её ужасными нововведениями не нравится. а минт как раз выход из такого положения.
<shenmue> я тк думаю будет гном три но по дефолту без шелла
<Nor8> shenmue: Во дает, не хватает места для компиляции)))
<Maverick> shenmue: незнаю куда я мог залезть разве что по старому сервачки поднимал и все
<shenmue> Nor8 мне 3 гигов не хватало
<alexandr> народ как откатиться на 10.10
<shenmue> alexandr а ты обновился до нестабильной глючной беты из 10.10?
<Pante59> alexandr: переустановкой ато запаришся зависимости править
<shenmue> Maverick попробуй sudo apt-get install -f
<Maverick> shenmue: тоже самое
<alexandr> как музыку из компа скачать на флешку
<alexandr> что мне делать
<shenmue> alexandr тро ло ло что ли?
<shenmue> Maverick другие пакеты ставились?
<Maverick> shenmue: разве что нужны были для сервера типа мускл апач мойадмин ит.д
<alexandr> shenmue подскажи как сделать,заново установить?
<shenmue> alexandr что тебе конкретно нужно?
<alexandr> как фотографии и музыку записать с этой глючной 11.04 если рабочего стола нет и других приложений
<Maverick> shenmue: систему прийдётся реинсталл?
<Pante59> alexandr: sudo apt-get install mozg
<shenmue> alexandr наутилус есть?
<alexandr> нет ничего!!
<shenmue> alexandr диск есть с убунту какой нибуть?
<alexandr> да есть 10.10
<shenmue> Maverick не знаю. багов много. если только с ядром такая беда то забей болт и жди след версии
<Maverick> shenmue: спс
<shenmue> alexandr ок. нужные файлы у тебя на харде?
<alexandr> фото и музыка
<shenmue> хорошо
<shenmue> значит так
<alexzulu> воткни любой лайфцд да перекопируй то что надо на флэш.
<shenmue> только хотел написать
<shenmue> это =)
<alexandr> лайф сиди у меня нет
<shenmue> а 10.10 версия альтернейт?
<alexandr> да есть
<shenmue> ты щас вообще с чего сидишь то7
<alexzulu> у меня для таких случаев есть на внешнем винте полностью рабочая система.:)
<alexandr> мне соседу установить заново 10,10 и сохранить фото
<shenmue> alexandr пишем болванку лучше двд с убунту 10.10 и грузимся с него и копируем все
<alexandr> а если на сиди записано
<shenmue> не страшно. но с двд много вкусного можно сделать
<alexandr> shenmue спс за совет
<alexandr> shenmue а если установить 10.10 в новый раздел то можно будет фотки востановить?
<shenmue> да
<shenmue> но проще с live режима
<shenmue> у меня иксы не запускается если видеокарта холодная. приходится с live режима напрягать видюхю флешем пока не разогреется
<XuMuK> жесть
<shenmue> да глюк забавный =)
<total__> добрый вечер
<Nor8> shenmue: Успешно уронил Убунту компиляцией)))
<shenmue> как?
<total__> интересно
<shenmue> эта прога так засирает ос что аж страшно
<shenmue> лучше саому компилить по мануалу
<Nor8> shenmue Прервал её из-за отсутствия места на диске
<shenmue> а теперь ищи где она это все нагадила
<Nor8> 	
<Nor8> shenmue Зачем? Я поставил заново, добавил на / места пару гигов, буду снова компилять ))))
<shenmue> почисти ос бличбитом к примеру
<Nor8> shenmue Я уже все почистил)))
<tmp_> привет всем. Необходимо из под убунты отредактировать конфиг граба так чтобы вторая ось запускалась имеенно с этими параметрами, никто не подскажет как? ubuntu 10.04 grub2
<shenmue> с какими этими параметрами?
<shenmue> и какая вторая ос?
<alexzulu> вообще то sudo update-grub сначала если ось вторая уже стоит.
<tmp_> вторая ось линукс тоже, необходимо чтобы был kernel .... root=/dev/sda8 (тут пусто) необходимо чтобы тут было ro quiet vga=791 splash
<tmp_> да сделан апдейт граба
<Nor8> shenmue Как лучше компилять, с установленными драйверами видео или нет?
<alexzulu> тогда меню тут /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<tmp_> если напрямую через граб (кнопачка "е") прописываешь и запускаешь все нормал, то первого ребута
<shenmue> Nor8	свободные дрова? то да
<Nor8> shenmue Нет, откуда у нвидиа свободные то
<shenmue> а вообще надо старый конфиг от предыдушего ядра яюзать
<tmp_> если там прописать то после апдейта он становится каким был
<shenmue> Nor8	аа так это без разницы
<Nor8> shenmue Вообщем, обновлюсь и начистую скомпиляю, быстрее будет
<alexzulu> конечно. чтобы генерилось с такими параметрами апдейтом надо скрипт новый писать.
<tmp_> печально
<alexzulu> но я не думаю что вы каждый день юзаете апдейт. поэтому можно разок и поправить.
<tmp_> а во втором грабе как я понимаю нету menu.lst
<alexzulu> его заменили на grub.cfg
<shenmue> у кого вино стоит?
<vich68rus> думаю, что у всех
<shenmue> у меня его нет
<shenmue> vich68rus архивчик распакуешь ?
<shenmue> а то он ехе
<vich68rus> ???
<Nor8> http://www.livejournal.ru/eda/theory/id/915?from=mainpg   Все уже видели?
<shenmue> гармонь
<[s]pam> добрый вечер)
<[s]pam> подскажите пожалуйста, ситуация следующая
<[s]pam> есть n текстовых файлов в директории, нужно вывести на экран из всех файлов строки, содержащие слово usb
<[s]pam> как?
<ftk> grep 'usb' *.txt
<[s]pam> и все? О.о
<Hariec> можешь еще систему переустановить если мало )
<rekcuFniarB> :D
<ftk> а лучше ядро пересобрать
<[s]pam> черт, там много
<rekcuFniarB> Можешь перенаправить в файл.
<[s]pam> а авторан наутилуса работает через udev?
<alexzulu> а наутилус у нас устройство?
<[s]pam> флешка устройство
<Hariec> молюск
<[s]pam> а как наутилус узнает, что флешка вставлена? кроме как через udev
<Hariec> через udev вроде и узнает
<[s]pam> ну вот и я о том же
<Hariec> только не авторан а автомонт
<Hariec> это же имел ввиду?
<[s]pam> только grep 'nautilus' ничего не дает(
<[s]pam> черт, я уже ниче не понимаю, весь день убил %)
<[s]pam> нет
<[s]pam> флешку вставляешь, там открывается меню авторана как в винде
<Hariec> grep nautilus ??
<Hariec> а что на флешке?
<[s]pam> что угодно
<[s]pam> просто меню с доступными действиями
<Hariec> ты хочешь сделать?
<Hariec> хм
<[s]pam> там открыть с помощью наутилус, фотки скопировать и тд
<[s]pam> в общем
<[s]pam> надо чтоб при втыкании флешки ее автоматом утюжил аваст
<[s]pam> аваст есть
<Hariec> тут скриптом можно, если честно я штатных средств не знаю
<[s]pam> правило в udev сделал, только вот оно не работает(
<alexzulu> удев это вообще весёлая вещь.
<[s]pam> ну скриптом это понятно, как скрипт при втыкании флешки запускать автоматом?
<Hariec> это udev и нужно ковырять
<Hariec> он и будет запускать скрипт
<[s]pam> вот я и ковыряю уже весь день, ковырялка уже треснула е-мое
<[s]pam> не работает хоть тресни
<Hariec> )
<[s]pam> grep 'usb' *.* | grep 'add' так можно?
<Hariec> ты гуглил?
<Hariec> http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=92884
<[s]pam> гуглил и яндексил и yahooевал
<Hariec> http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=94659
<[s]pam> ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="block", SUBSYSTEMS=="usb|ieee1394", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{GENERATED}!="?*", PROGRAM="write_cd_rules by-id", SYMLINK+="%c"
<alexzulu> [s]pam, вот посмотри может что навеет http://muhas.ru/?p=168
<[s]pam> причем тут usb и cd-rom
<[s]pam> ?
<alexandr> подскажите как записать дебиан 6 на флешку?а потом с неё установить дебиан 6
<[s]pam> alexandr, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<vredny> ух  как много  любителей  никсов! )  вы все мне поможете?  или   наоборот все за помощью  пришли)))  Добрый вечер!
<alexzulu> vredny, трям.
<alexzulu> <+vredny> ух  как много  губителей  никсов!(fixed)
<Dark51> всем прив!
<Dark51> как то тут тихо...
<keros> Можно unity поставить на 10.10 ?
<NoOova> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Dark51> как получить доступ к внутренней сети если я сижу в инете через впн?
<NoOova> Народ, добрый вечер. что в шрпе делют операторы в квадратных сбкобках? какието указания компилятору?
<NoOova> навроде [StructLayout(LayoutKind.Explicit)]
<NoOova> Dark51: всмысле? роуты покажи и поподробюнее опиши что хочеш
<Dark51> NoOova: есть внутренняя сеть, но когда я подключаюсь к инету по впн, она становиться не доступна.
<Dark51> как показать  роуты?)
<NoOova> консоль открой
<Dark51> эт есть)
<Dark51> команда какая?
<NoOova> кщгеу
<NoOova> route
<Dark51> сюда кидать вывод?
<NoOova> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<Dark51> http://paste.pro/1471226
<NoOova> сории, route -n
<Dark51> http://paste.pro/1471231
<NoOova> а что не пингуется?
<Dark51> когда поднято ppp0 соединение подсеть 10.10.*.* не пингуется.
<Dark51> я как то раньше делал ip alias) но сейчас не помню как это было
<NoOova> route add -net 10.10.0.0/16 metric 1 dev eth0
<NoOova> попробуй
<NoOova> но может инет отвалиться... хз сработает ли метрика
<yurau> у вас радио NRK работает в ритмбоксе?
<NoOova> NoOova ( 21:54:25 ): route add -net 10.10.0.0/16 metric 1 dev eth0
<NoOova> NoOova ( 21:54:29 ): попробуй
<NoOova> NoOova ( 21:54:40 ): но может инет отвалиться... хз сработает ли метрика
<Dark511> я вернулся
<yurau> не могу вычислить новый адрес трансляции
<NoOova> dark51 может молучиться тк что сеть зпингуется а инет отвалится
<Dark511> NoOova: Вау) круть! спс) заработало) а как поставить чтобы этот роут автоматически поднимался при включчении?
<NoOova> в /etc/network/interfaces в ppp0 post-up проиши путь до скрипта сождежщего эту строчку
<Dark511> NoOova: а он у меня пустой
<Dark511> там только localhost
<NoOova> а у тебя нетворк менеджер?
<NoOova> хз тогда
<Dark511> угу)
<Dark511> спасибо и на этом)
<Dark511> а скрипт при автозагрузке с правами рута будет исполняться?
<NoOova> из /etc/rc.local да
<Dark511> спс
<yurau> кому надо весь NRK здесь http://lyd.nrk.no/
<Karloss> quit
<shenmue> sdfsdgsg
<shenmue> ой
<shenmue> а не все работает
<Nor8> shenmue: Так и не скомпилял, забил мне весть рут, 5 гигов, сказал, что нет места и послн рестарта не смог сессию запустить))))
<shenmue> Nor8 а моя твоя предупреждать
<Nor8> shenmue: Кто ж думал, что ему места нужно даже не знаю сколько
<shenmue> гг.... представлю загрузку 5 гигового ядра твоего =)
<Nor8> shenmue: Да нужно мануал почитать, может как-нибудь ограничить использование места, а то бред получается
<shenmue> нада просто самому
<hobagos> n&n-1>0 что значит это условие на питоне?
<keros> Можно поствить гном3 или unity на убунту 10.10 ?
<Nor8> Можно
<keros> Оно стабильно?)
<shenmue> работает - нетрожь
<Abbattar> Гном3 -недоделок
<zeal_> бывает
<keros> А unity ?
<XuMuK> ку
<zeal_> хай
<XuMuK> а юнити - ещё больший недоделаг))*
<Abbattar> говорят: Юнити -- плагин компиза.  (?)
<shenmue> написаный на qt?
<shenmue> а еще ходят слухи что кто то тут кодит по винду... только тсссс
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, кто?
<shenmue> (=
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, ну я иногда )
<NoOova> тссссс.....
<shenmue> тсссс...
 * NoOova тиихо сворачивает вижуал студию
<Nor8> )))
<Sergey_IT> дельфи наше всё )
<NoOova> Фууууууу
<shenmue> двое уже спалились =)
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, VS хуже пахнет )
 * shenmue наколякал авку, осталось впихнуть крутую тачку,пистолет и мега надпись
<Sergey_IT> молчим...
<NoOova> не а чо, мы щс говорим про вайн и про моно
<Sergey_IT> про QT
<NoOova> про котЭ
<XuMuK> ыы
<XuMuK> коте - тру кодер))
<mva> кого забанить?
<mva> =)
<shenmue> mva ку
<mva> shenmue: re
<Abbattar> mva:  в баньку да с веником))))
<Sergey_IT> опы всех распугали (
<inkvizitor68sl> а?
<inkvizitor68sl> как это
<inkvizitor68sl> опы распугали
<inkvizitor68sl> а я не учавствовал оО
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, чо то пишет "remote server not found 404"
<inkvizitor68sl> гы
<inkvizitor68sl> s2s поломали0 ?
<XuMuK> чо за s2s то?)
<inkvizitor68sl> server to server
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: root@vlad.pro пишешь?
<XuMuK> ааа... нее)) мы его и не включали) ага))
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<XuMuK> http://goo.gl/WOqAb
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: а, это я тебя из того акка удалил
<XuMuK> чем ет я провинилсо?))
<inkvizitor68sl> ну во-первых тем, что в gmail добавился. хотя я им и не пользуюсь, как жаббером. А во вторых - всех удаляю, кто добавился в новый ростер
<inkvizitor68sl> ибо 1200 контактов gajim точно не выдержит
<XuMuK> таг юзай пиджин))
<XuMuK> он выдержит))
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, тада сам чтоле добавь меня)...
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: добавил уже
<XuMuK> напиши чтоле чо-нить)
<inkvizitor68sl> упорно прошу авторизацию
<XuMuK> упорно авторизовал тя аж два раза уже))
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: я про @userhove
<inkvizitor68sl> userhive*
<XuMuK> нет запроса
<inkvizitor68sl> uhhh
<inkvizitor68sl> грр
<inkvizitor68sl> ну фиг с ним
<shenmue> чоб скачать
<Abbattar> пси+  --  jabber сила!
<shenmue> тока жаббер никому не нужен
<shenmue> вместе с псёй
<Abbattar> уффф
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня контактов в жаббере больше, чем в аське
<shenmue> на смену скип пришел
<XuMuK> shenmue, неправда ваша))
<XuMuK> щас, скорее, ася превратилас в УГ...
<shenmue> я вообще года два в хамачи только общался =)
<shenmue> с кланом
<XuMuK> гамер?)
<shenmue> давно уже нет
<shenmue> вырвался ><
<Abbattar> не цапляет?
<shenmue> не интересно стало. убить никто не мог =(
<Abbattar> наверное врач?
<zeal_> доктор
<shenmue> угадал =) хиллер
<zeal_> зло
<zeal_> )))
<Nor8> shen
<Nor8> Здесь?
<shenmue> нет его
<Nor8> shenmue: Ты когда компилял, так делал? "Для пользователей Ubuntu, решивших самим собрать ядро. Во время конфигурации ядра в xconfig не забудьте снять галочку с Complie kernel with debug info в разделе Kernel hacking,
<Nor8> иначе получите deb пакеты ужасных размеров. " 	  	  	
<shenmue> нет конечно
<shenmue> я тебя про 5 гиговое ядро предупреждал?
<Nor8> ))) Вот потому он и делал ядро по 5 гигов и больше
<Sergey_IT> ))
<shenmue> и говорил что лучше самому  а не прогами
<Sergey_IT> на кино 5 гигов всегда есть, а на компиляцию не найти )
<shenmue> правда ни одного мануала по компиляции ядра полезного нет =(
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: Там 5 гигов в руте забивает
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, рут надо больше делать для таких задач
<Abbattar> никто не подскажет, как в опенОфисе перевёрнутый текст печатать?, ну или в редакторе каком?? /*скрины приветствуются )))*/
<shenmue> а распечатаную страницу как бы перевернуть низя?
<Nor8> shenmue:  Скомпиляю ка я в Виртуалбоксе на всякий случай)))
<shenmue> Nor8 зря
<Nor8> Почему?
<shenmue> скорость напрямую зависит от проца и оперативки
<Nor8> Все будет норм
<Abbattar> нет <shenmue>,  какбы не весь текст нужно перевернуть: слово одно-два
<shenmue> там ищи где то направление письма
<u4> Привет.
<alexzulu> салам.
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, Влад, дай ссыль на статью по настройке фтпшнега у тя в блоге))*
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: http://debian.pro/72
<XuMuK> оо! а я 702 пробивал))
<XuMuK> сенькис)
<inkvizitor68sl> xD
<KOPEIII> Всем привет!
<KOPEIII> Народ, почему игры лагают? Надо ли настраивать видюху?
<Sergey_IT> KOPEIII, игры - зло
<KOPEIII> ?)
<KOPEIII> Sergey_IT, ?)
<Nor8> KOPEIII: http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B5%D0%BC%D1%83+%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B3%D0%B0%D1%8E%D1%82+%D0%B8%D0%B3%D1%80%D1%8B+%D0%B2+%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%83%D0%BA%D1%81%D0%B5%3F&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
#ubuntu-ru 2012-04-09
<User063[web]> ubuntu 10.4 ltsp - сервер, вопрос можно ли на клиенте подрубить веб камеру? Нужно для скайпа - сейчас на клиенте запускаешь скайп он либо не видит камеру, если камеру цепануть на сервак - соответственно видит сервачную!
<antono> привет
<antono> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<antono> !man script
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='man script'
<antono> !man
<ubuntuhelp> man (от англ. manual — руководство) — команда Unix, предназначенная для форматирования и вывода справочных страниц. См. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Man_(%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B4%D0%B0_Unix)
<sharikoff> antono играемся?
<StealthVipera47> test
<ubuntuhelp> StealthVipera47, Failed!
<Gakonis> +
<mortuary> hello
<TheFalkorr> mortuary: спят все
<himik> нее, все уже работают
<TheFalkorr> спят все
<mortuary> недельный отпуск пролетел как один день)
<wolf1983> кто спит а кто работает )
<TheFalkorr> все спят
<mortuary> кто то спит и работатет
<wolf1983> TheFalkorr: :D
<TheFalkorr> даже те, кто говорит, что работает
<wolf1983> TheFalkorr: и часто ты на работе спишь? :-D
<TheFalkorr> мы все - это сон будды
<wolf1983> ого )
<TheFalkorr> такшо все спят
 * wolf1983 померил температуру TheFalkorr
 * TheFalkorr померял уровенб образования wolf1983
<TheFalkorr> крайне низкий:(
<chapt> а что снится будде в тот момент когда ему снится что он видит сон, который снится будде?
<wolf1983> TheFalkorr: не крайне )
<TheFalkorr> chapt: рекурсия же
<chapt> TheFalkorr: ну так как условий выхода из нее явно нет, то следует ожидать переполнения стека
<TheFalkorr> chapt: дык он и запланирован. на 21.12.12
<TheFalkorr> chapt: тада flush и новая итерация
<wolf1983> TheFalkorr: очередные Майя?
<TheFalkorr> wolf1983: а их было много разновидностей известных? краааайне низкий уровень
<chapt> вообще если учесть что вселенная постоянно расширяется, то мы имеем еще и нифиговую утечку в памяти
<TheFalkorr> chapt: так она замедленно расширяется
<wolf1983> TheFalkorr: в данном случае Майя имя нарицательное обобщающее. Тот же Диоген в бочке тоже был своего рода Майя. А толку? Все эти ностродамусы только предсказывали а сбылось ? Мы столько концов света уже пережили, что 21.12.12 звучик как очередное волнен
<wolf1983> ие. не более
<TheFalkorr> chapt: такшо схлопывание неибежно
<wolf1983> TheFalkorr: и не над всех мерить по себе
<chapt> TheFalkorr что есть "замедленно"?
<TheFalkorr> wolf1983: не.мерить по мне слишком сложно. малые дольные величины слишком получаются на людей.проще по тебе.тада у какой нить тимошенко будет 7 волфов:)
<TheFalkorr> chapt: ну ты знаешь, что есть две теории.есконечного расширения и конечного (замедляющегося)
<TheFalkorr> по одному из них - ускоряется расширение и все.до бесконечности
<TheFalkorr> по другой - замедляется.и в конце концов перестанет расширятся
<TheFalkorr> а потом под действием внутренних сил - сожмется и новый биг бенг
<wolf1983> TheFalkorr: а тимошинко тут причем? :D
<TheFalkorr> так вот я приверженец второй теории
<TheFalkorr> chapt: а ты какую теорию принимаешь?
<chapt> TheFalkorr: при нынешнем развитии науки, твое мнение можно смело записывать в религиозное
<chapt> TheFalkorr: бесконечное расширение
<TheFalkorr> chapt: почему?
<TheFalkorr> chapt: вот это в религию
<TheFalkorr> chapt: ибо как может существовать чтото бесконечное?
<chapt> потмоу как никаких прямых доказательств этому нет
<TheFalkorr> если оно бесконечное - откуда взялся большой взрыв
<TheFalkorr> chapt: может ты и в теорию супергравитации веришь, вместо теории струн?
<chapt> ну также можно спросить откуда взялся твоей колебательный контур
<chapt> Я верю в Иисуса Христа, я верю в Гаутаму Будду,(с)
<TheFalkorr> chapt: сочувствую.
<wolf1983> моя подруга считает себя верующей. Поэтому она верит в то, что Бог создал Адама и Еву из обезьян :D
<chapt> я верю в теорию бесконечно расширяющейся вселенной, теорию дарвина и в то что в сосиски иногда все еще кладут мясо
<TheFalkorr> ну ты наивный
<wolf1983> chapt: :D
<TheFalkorr> да наши сосиски в пост можно есть
<wolf1983> а кто сказал что мясо в пост нельзя? ) Вообще пост это дело личное. Когда хочешь тогда и постишься, если есть желание
<TheFalkorr> а кто сказал, что в сосисках есть мясо:)
<wolf1983> да если бы и было их все равно было бы можно )
<wolf1983> пост - ничто иное как ограничивание себя и как следствие очищение организма. А уж в чем ты себя будешь ограничивать решать тебе и только тебе )
<mortuary> 500 метров обновлений прилетело 0_o
<chapt> а можно ли обновляться во время поста?
<wolf1983> mortuary: мне вчера такое обновление пришло, что мне крышу сорвало :D
<mortuary> wolf1983, сейчас мне как навернет =D
<mortuary> chapt, только обновления безопасности)
<TheFalkorr> mortuary: давно ты не обновлялся
<mortuary> TheFalkorr, недельку где то
<wolf1983> почему до сих пор не написал прогу сон? :D
<TheFalkorr> http://goo.gl/mbvzq
<TheFalkorr> http://itmag.es/4gTon
<TheFalkorr> то
<TheFalkorr> есть
<TheFalkorr> дурацкая клава
<wolf1983> жестко )
<[koshka]> ^_^
<mortuary> При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки:
<mortuary>  oracle-java7-installer
<mortuary> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<mortuary> я что-то не то делаю?)
<[koshka]> baronos, :-P
 * baronos погладил [koshka]
<systempapa[web]> Всем привет! После корректной перезагрузки не могу войти в систему.  Потом идет выбор что загружать, убунту, бунту рекавери, мемори тест. Выбираем просто убунту, мигает просто на фоне черной нижнее подчеркивание и все
<systempapa[web]> что делать? версия 10.04
<baronos> в консоль tty заходит? ctrl+alt+F1?
<systempapa[web]> перезагрузил комп. загрузился 0_о
<systempapa[web]> раз 5 включить пытался
<Onkeltem> systempapa[web]: у меня тоже такое было, понять в чем дело - не смог
<Onkeltem> systempapa[web]: запускайся в режиме восстановления, "почини" пакеты, потом нормально грузись
<Onkeltem> systempapa[web]: если не поможет, наверное можно посоветовать загрузитсья в single
<Onkeltem> systempapa[web]: ну и отрубание splash никто не отменял, чтобы видеть что происходит то
<systempapa[web]> спас ибо
<boris_t> изучение логов /var/log/auth.log и /var/log/dmesg помогут найти причину данной проблемы
<kirill> Всем привет. Помогите плиз с настройкой cups'a. Делаю по этой статье - http://howitmake.ru/blog/ubuntu/21.html и при перезагрузки сервера печати командой sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart вылезает ошибка
<kirill>  * Restarting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd
<kirill> cupsd: Child exited with status 1!
<kirill> Всем привет. Помогите плиз с настройкой cups'a. Делаю по этой статье - http://howitmake.ru/blog/ubuntu/21.html и при перезагрузки сервера печати командой sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart вылезает ошибка
<kirill> * Restarting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd
<kirill> cupsd: Child exited with status 1!
<gdane> привет всем
<gdane> народ подскажите прогу по распознаванию речи под unity
<SergeyIT> а под kde не пойдет?
<sharikoff> есть под опенбокс и айсвм
<sharikoff> и под твм ищо
<sharikoff> https://gist.github.com/306a5dacb91607b9f495 как вот это упростить?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Всем провет. Есть ли счастливчики с видео встроенным от nvidia
<[v-8]_jupiter> Выложите пожалуйста рабочий xorg.conf , уже перепробовал все параметры. compiz глючит на intel и то ровней идет
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вот мой xorg.conf
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://pastebin.com/Wc5cdN5M
<gdane> Ну для саймона к примеру qt multimedia надо
<gdane> щас вот попробовал поставить и настроить джулиус
<gdane> пишет Error: adin_oss: failed to open /dev/dsp
<gdane> щас буду гуглить что к чему
<kirill> Неужели никто не ставил никогда cups server? :(
<gdane> неа
<pr0mode> ку
<[Raiden]> kirill: /dev/dsp не поддерживается альзой, такой устройство было в oss
<[Raiden]> gdane: т.е. тебе
<[Raiden]> gdane: можно эмулировать с помощью пульса, читай про padsp
<gdane> ок спс
<gdane> в настройках вроде все ок - настройки звука - в скайпе работает
<SergeyIT>  kirill, из ГУИ расшарил принтер - работает
<[Raiden]> kirill: попробуй форум и полистай ещё linuxforum.ru
<[Raiden]> Я не ставил
<kirill> SergeyIT поподробнее плиз, я имею дело с ubuntu server
<kirill> SergeyIT в консоли не силён, поэтому и спотыкаюсь частенько((
<[v-8]_jupiter> Услыште меня. О великие пользователи nvidia)
<SergeyIT> kirill, у меня десктоп, хотя когда-то на 8.04 через конфиг самбы расшаривал - но все это давно было, уже забыл
<kirill> SergeyIT насчёт самбы тоже идея была, но споткнулся не успев установить cups ((
<SergeyIT> [v-8]_jupiter, у меня нет xorg'a
<[Raiden]> kirill: я вот что-то нашел за 1 мин http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=78243.0
<[Raiden]> споткнулся мб потому, что полез настраивать не почитав - типично для русского :)
<[Raiden]> сломали и пошли читать что сломали
<platon777> прроверка
<platon777> всем доброго дня
<gdane> блин почему эта е... убунта так странно запоминает настройки микрофона
<gdane> поменял в настройках джек куда воткнут микрофон она его всеравно сбрасывает на старый
<platon777> у меня нормально
<gdane> может запомнить а можует и не запомнить
<kirill> Raiden я новичок в линуксе, поэтому и учусь путём проб и ошибок =)
<platon777> о..... джек это такое фуф..
<SergeyIT> gdane, перестань ругаться - техника ласку любит )
<gdane> я знаю, но вот сегодня чето злой
<[Raiden]> kirill: ок )
<platon777> извращенцы  микрофон на линуксе ... не не то...
<[Raiden]> kirill: у купса ещё вебморда есть. Можешь почитать про ней и как к ней конектится удаленно. И тогда уже можно настраивать из гуи на клиенте
<[Raiden]> вроде как
<platon777> есть тут с кем можно проконсультироваться?
<[Raiden]> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<baronos> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33562
<[Raiden]> или на форум
<platon777> на форуме нет такой темы которая нужна мне
<platon777> у меня убунту умер(((
<baronos> убунту не умирает, умерает стремление...
<[Raiden]> без подробной инфы не воскрешаем
<platon777> отключили свет ...после чего решил запустить комп запускаю а он не запускает убунту (виснит)
<[Raiden]> platon777: попробуй с лайва проверить фс , либ ос консоли либо в гпартед
<SergeyIT> platon777, UPS спасает
<[Raiden]> ну или бекапишь /etc /home  и /var/cache/apt - если траффик дорогой. И перетавишь )
<[Raiden]> это на крайняк
<platon777> в начале загрузки после названия и картинки резко появляеться черный экран, после чего как обычно на нем начинает высвечиваться загрузка (буквы и т.д.) доходит гдето до сиредины и останавливаеться...) в чем проблемма???
<[Raiden]> Новичку это проще чем восстанавливать
<platon777> я щас сижу с диска убунту 11.10
<[Raiden]> platon777: неплохо бы хотя бы последний текст с экрана
<[Raiden]> а так - фиг знает что случилось. Повер офф или резет и потом не грузится - проблемы фс
<[Raiden]> 99.9%
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> и железо иногда горит
<platon777> последнии текст это типа блютуз "ок"  и звуковая тоже ок"
<SergeyIT> это как "повезет"
<[Raiden]> я ваще не сталкивался. И с переходом на экст4 ещё не терял разделы - хотя они проверялись капитальным ремонтом дома с отключением питалова часто
<kirill> Raiden из той статьи что ты мне скинул Listen 192.168.0.11:631, это ip чего? компьютера на котором стоит принтер?
<User414[web]> помогите пожалуйста. почему планшет видит соединение и выходит в интернет а компьютер нет. хотя все настроенно
<platon777> виндовс работает а убунту нет
<[Raiden]> но ваще шанс убить фс есть
<[Raiden]> ощутимо выше нуля
<platon777> фс это что?
<platon777> файловая?
<SergeyIT>  kirill: да (вместо райдена)
<platon777> сис
<[Raiden]> platon777: да,  похоже
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> kirill: да
<platon777> я думал что это груб переустановил а понту нету
<[Raiden]> platon777: ну да. Можно проверить командой fsck
<platon777> щас попробую
<[Raiden]> или в gparted - он есть на лайве
<platon777> это прямо щас попробывать ?
<[Raiden]> угу
<platon777> через судо?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33562
<platon777>  вот что пишет в терминале  fsck from util-linux 2.19.1
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> я два раза назвал графическую программу , чег овы все сами консоль выбераете?
<[Raiden]> fsck /dev/раздел
<platon777> ага все понял)
<[Raiden]> наверное потому, что сталкиваясь с юнити или гном, юзер перестает верить, что гуи софт ему как-то поможет
<[Raiden]> только тсс, я это не говорил
<platon777> нету там такого ты перепутал
<platon777> в гпартед
<platon777> есть востановить раздел
<[Raiden]> есть по пкм на фс
<[Raiden]> я к сожалению не помню где именно, у меня другое де и управление разделами другое
<platon777> я нажал проверить на ошибки... ща глянем
<kirill> Raiden & SergeyIT спс вам, в консоле вроде cups стартанул и ошибка пропала ^^
<[Raiden]> ок )
<platon777> команда gpart  не найдена(((
<[Raiden]> platon777: ну в общем всё уже сказано. сначала проверить раздел, потом ещё смотреть на чем останавливается и т.д.. Либо бекап и переустановка. Больше мне нечего добавить
<[Raiden]> чиста для ознакомления ) http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0409/h_1333970912_9522518_7b38d9f7da.png
<platon777> это что все файлы и обнавления форматировать приидеться?(((
<platon777> я два месяца систему собирал((( с инета 50 гигов скачал((
<[Raiden]> platon777: ну , если не хочешь проверять и восстанавливать , то да ) Возможно это самый быстырй способ. Обновления котоыре в /var/cache/apt могли сохраниться, можно сохранить
<[Raiden]> platon777: Ну теперь получишь нвоый экспиренс - как быстр опереставить и вернуть то что важно ))
<platon777> проверил утилитой на диске... пишет что система  в рабочм состояниии все работает хорошо
<platon777> ???
<platon777> не чо не пойму
<[Raiden]> ну хорошо. Иди грузись и говори на чем виснет. лучше сначала в грубе нажать е , найти опции ядра и splash заменить на nosplash и потом ctrl+x
<platon777> да не на чем не виснит
<platon777> загружает дрова блютуз потом звуковой дивайс и останавливаеться
<platon777> востановление не востанавливает тоже
<platon777> неужто нельзя всю загрузку востановить?
<gdane> как посмотреть в какой /dev воткнут микрофон в убунту 11ю10
<gdane> ?
<platon777> правый верхнии угол (параметры систеы)
<gdane> неее мне нужно понять как микрофон в настройках джулиуса прописать
<gdane> там он указан как /dev/dsp
<platon777> дисковая утилита встроеная поможет или гпартед
<platon777> или команда  $sudo fdisk -l
<platon777> да да $sudo fdisk -l  покажет все разделы
<gdane> у меня pulsaudio не в папке ли /dev/snd все живет?
<platon777> а вот это незнаю))) я вобще не парюсь у меня дрова модемы и всякая бурда сама устанавливаеться)
<platon777> у меня 8гиговый убунту шел в комплекте
<platon777> вру
<platon777> 6.80гб
<gdane> я хочу распознавание голоса привинтить
<gdane> потом через шел скрипты скармливать ему разные комманды
<platon777> зачем тебе?)))
<Lex_Sh> это ж сего там на 7 гиг
<Lex_Sh> чего
<gdane> хочу управлять голосом
<gdane> а при том что он уже у меня через шел скрипты + rhvoice может вполне сносно говорить, то получится нечто напоминаещее дюну :)
<platon777> дивидишный убунту весит 4 с чем то  плюс к нему всякая бурда обновлении и программ
<UNIm95> удивлен открытыми дровами к радикам. 9600-й нормально ил2 и кс тянет
<platon777> я через почту с германии диск покупал
<UNIm95> platon777 ты откуда?
<UNIm95> страна какая?
<platon777> с сахалина
<platon777> россия
<UNIm95> platon777 провайдер какой?
<platon777> билайн
<platon777> сим карта
<platon777> модем юсби 3 джи
<UNIm95> platon777 у него есть внутренние ресурсы?
<platon777> да есть
<UNIm95> на которые можно без тарификации ходить?
<platon777> только хабы
<platon777> и ихнии сайт
<platon777> билайн
<UNIm95> platon777 проверь может они свое зеркало для линуксоидов сделали
<platon777> не нету
<platon777> у меня юсби   сим карта телефоная .. я с нее сижу и говорю по тел.
<platon777> у меня не сеть
<platon777> вай фай
<platon777> 3 джи
<platon777> беспроводная
<platon777> путем обмана сижу в инете))
<platon777> плачу 5 руб. в сутки за бизлимит
<baronos> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<platon777> баронос, привет! мне так не кто и не помог вчера с системой . может ты подскажешь как востановить убунту?
<Lex_Sh> смотря что ты имеешь в виду под восстановить
<platon777> не загружаеться(((
<platon777> думал это груб , переустановил, такая же беда
<Lex_Sh> чёрный экран с ошибками?
<platon777> без ошибок..  везде стоит ок   при загрузки..   тока вот сама загрузка до половины доходит
<planon777> здоров
<Lex_Sh> platon777: в грабе перед загрузкой убунты, выбери пунки с ней, нажми клавишу Е и умени оттуда quiet и splash
<baronos> загрузись в рекавери снеси видео дрова, откати ядро.
<Lex_Sh> потом F10 кажется
<Lex_Sh> и смотри в чём проблема
<Lex_Sh> убери*
<platon777> так я не умею  это все делать.
<platon777>  буква е я знаю там   ....  загрузится редактирование груб. и что там слеш вычеркнуть?
<Lex_Sh> рекавери режим идёт в грабе пунктом сразу после обычного режима запуска
<Lex_Sh> чего не умеешь? двигать курсор стрелками вверх-вниз, влево-вправо и нажимать клавишу del в нужном месте?
<platon777> при запуске рекавери там меню вылазиет и что то на англиском 4 пункта надо выбрать
<Lex_Sh> либо как сказал baronos, откатывай всё
<Lex_Sh> либо смотри что за ошибка
<Lex_Sh> если уж совсем ничего не понимаешь - проще и быстрее будет убунту переустановить
<platon777> мне американец объяснял .. что можно в консоли  с лайв сиди команду ввести ... и все встанет на места
<platon777> тока не помню какую
<Lex_Sh> не забыл заранее куданить скопировать содержимое папка /var/cache/apt
<Lex_Sh> в*
<Lex_Sh> что-то у меня с орфографией кошмар сегодня
<Onkeltem> http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/w7itproappcompat/thread/efcd4783-e948-4f85-9659-7a6e9139a931
<platon777> на нтфс не капируеться((
<andrex> dpkg-reconfigure -a чтоле?
<Lex_Sh> ыыы
<Lex_Sh> Onkeltem: If I install Windows 7 32bit twice would that make it 64bit?
<Lex_Sh> убило)
<Onkeltem> Lex_Sh: :)))
<[v-8]_jupiter> в ubuntu 12.04 у всех клавиша f10 всеравно работает как меню приложения после отключения?
<[Raiden]> какой-то косяк с этим есть в гном3
<[Raiden]> мне попадалось решение, но урл не скажу )
<[Raiden]> склероз
<platon777> Hello! I am from Russia .. Can you help? turn off the lights ... And then decided to start up your computer to work, and it is not working Ubuntu (visna) in the early boot after the title and images are sharp black screen, and then, as usual, starts loading displayed (letters, etc.) occurs somewhere sirediny and ostanavlivaetsya ...), that problemma?
<[Raiden]> в общем ты не первый,  в гугле полно
<platon777> блин не туда кинул
<[Raiden]> в моём скромном де ф10 не занято по умолч
<[Raiden]> т90с для индии http://img15.nnm.ru/f/7/4/e/b/7ad99255b555438f764f69a90a7.jpg
<IlyaLevin> всем привет
<gdane> народ так мне никто и не поможет - как выяснить где живет микрофон? в убунту 11.10
<gdane> /dev/snd или где?
<UbuntuUser> Вот проблемма... Не могу установить Java 7  на Ubuntu 12.04. Пользовался статьей http://goo.gl/5dy42 вот что происходит в консоле в конце 3-го шага http://paste.pro/5147409
<TheFalkorr> occurs somewhere sirediny and ostanavlivaetsya
<TheFalkorr> эт пять баллов
<IlyaLevin> ситуация следующая: есть ноут с 11.10, настроенной и укомплектованной, есть комп с той же 11.10, но чистой. нужно перенести настройки пользователя (темы, иконки, настройки окон) с ноута на комп. Deja Backup не помогает.
<IlyaLevin> хотя бы настройки пользователя *
<TheFalkorr> IlyaLevin: перенеси хомяк
<IlyaLevin> а как быть с темами и иконками?
<kirill> Подскажите путь, где прописать домен в убунте, в каком конфиге?
<TheFalkorr> если они не в .icons - то ток устанавливать заново
<IlyaLevin> /usr/share перенести не поможет?
<baronos> если ставил их из репозитория то они /usr/share/themes/ и /usr/share/icons/
<baronos> просто скопируй их от туда в ~/.icons/ и ~/.themes/
<[Raiden]> а смысл. Тогда тема станет не глобальной, а юзерской - всё что изменится
<SergeyIT>  IlyaLevin, можно попробовать все скопировать, если проприетарных дров не ставил
<IlyaLevin> все копировать не хочу
<[Raiden]> IlyaLevin: используй тар
<IlyaLevin> очень долго
<[Raiden]> для переноса
<IlyaLevin> да и права расставлять заколебешься)
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> тар помнит права
<SergeyIT>  IlyaLevin, а что с правами? Надо копировать с правами
<IlyaLevin> у тара с правами почему-то беда случилась
<[Raiden]> и копировать тоже можно, берешь mc и ф5 , там по умолчанию галка стоит сохранять права
<Gakonis> а в чем проблема с расстановкой прав. F9 в mc и вперед...
<SergeyIT> !pm > UbuntuUser
<ubuntuhelp> UbuntuUser, please see my private message
<SergeyIT> IlyaLevin, cp -p  ключик
<platon777> I'll start with the ass and mouth otymeyu member of blockages in the face will give you a rotten naked rhino and then translate $ 50
<platon777> пардон не туда кинул...)))
<baronos> otymeyu member :D
<[Raiden]> cp мне кажется неудобным, особоенно если много копировать и из разных папок.
<[Raiden]> это только если вы ссзб
<[Raiden]> :)
<TheFalkorr> baronos: он неспособен даже в гуглотранслейт написать без ошибок
<baronos> TheFalkorr: это ппц, я от души посмеялся :)
<SergeyIT>  [Raiden], так я про копирование всего, я так переносил систему на другой комп, пишется скриптик на каждую нужную  /дир. и вперед
<[Raiden]> лол
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: ясно
<[Raiden]> для скриптов друге дело ) Хотя если другой комп и перенос не простым копированием, то тар самое то )
<[Raiden]> можно ещё таром черехз ssh
<IlyaLevin> можешь написать как таром заархивировать с сохранением прав?
<SergeyIT>  [Raiden], только я значала поставил голую убунту на диск, чтобы груб потом не ставить, и не копировал fstab и еще что то, не помню
<[Raiden]> ( tar c /home ) | ssh -C user@ip_addr 'cd /home/backup-home && tar x -p' 
<[Raiden]> vj;tn ghbujlbnzc rjve-ybnm? d pfvtnrf[ dfkztncz
<[Raiden]> из заметок
<UbuntuUser> Как сделать что бы левая панель со значками исчезала со временем? 120.4
<UbuntuUser> 12.04
<[Raiden]> есть ccsm , есть твикер для юнити. Качай, ставь, меняй
<IlyaLevin> Raiden: tar по дефолту права запомнит?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> IlyaLevin: tar czfv  etc.tgz  /etc
<[Raiden]> приерно так, v - что бы веселее ,с выводом на экран
<[Raiden]> ну и от рута естессно
<SergeyIT> UbuntuUser: меню system settings -> apearance -> behavior -> установить autohide
<[Raiden]> а мне больше нравится перекрытие. Так я вижу всё постоянно, за исключением тех моментов когда надо больеш места
<gdane> запускаю враппер padsp - пишет Warning: adin_oss: no data fragment after 300 msec?
<gdane> запускаю как padsp julius -input mic -C julian.jconf
<IlyaLevin> Raiden: переносить home и usr/share , так?
<[v-8]_jupiter> UbuntuUser: там в настройках вида внешнего вкладка есть, где можно настроить поведение
<SergeyIT> IlyaLevin, если хочешь все установленное и настроенное, то переносить все кроме /lost+found /tmp /dev /cdrom ... но лучше установить на машину ubuntu и писать поверх, кроме файла /etc/fstab
<UbuntuUser> Спасибо
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<gdane> если кому интересно связка pulsaudio + julius работает, но с костылями
<gdane> http://linuxsagas.digitaleagle.net/2012/02/25/voice-recognition-in-ubuntu/
<gdane> если кому интересно
<IlyaLevin> Ubuntu на компе уже стоит, рядом с виндой как раз
<IlyaLevin> я просто хочу перенести настройки пользователя и внешнего вида, все. лишние пакеты мне там не нужны
<Lex_S> перенеси /home
<IlyaLevin> вот ее и переношу, вопрос в том, надо ли переносить usr/share ?
<SergeyIT> IlyaLevin, нет
<SergeyIT> IlyaLevin, либо все, либо только хоум
<Lex_S> [    9.525139] radeon: Unknown parameter `dynpm'
<Lex_S> гг
<Lex_S> это когда сломали?
<Lex_S> то же самое в генте [    0.712531] [drm] radeon: power management initialized
<[Raiden]> удачная цветовая расцветка http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Lightning+Dark?content=150016
<User979[web]> plhj
<User979[web]> приветствую
<User979[web]> есть кто
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<andrex> нету тут никого
<User979[web]> не потеме вопрос кто андроид устанавливал на кпк
<artus> User979[web], мимо проходи, с "не по теме"
<User979[web]> но андроид тоже линукс же
<artus> @kick "User979[web]" я за тебя рад
<artus> вот чего мебельшики не заходят сюда, клавиатуры которые печатают в линуксе , которым есть убунта , на столах же лежат
<gdane> народ подскажите можно ли собрать .deb из исходников если на сайте http://packages.ubuntu.com/ его нет
<artus> можно
<gdane> в данном случае интересует htk
<gdane> а где поглазеть какая последовательность действий?
<artus> сорцы в руки и checkinstall
<gdane> сорцы не только в руках - они уже в /tmp/dev/deb
<gdane> а есть маны в интернете?
<gdane> а то на хабре нашел только с учетом бекпортирования
<artus> да просто вместо make install командуй чекинсталл , он дебку соберет
<gdane> ок пасиб
<artus> autoconf automake libtool autotools-dev dpkg-buildpackage fakeroot стоит же уже?
<gdane> да
<gdane> но щас еще проверю разок
<artus> ну тогда проблем не должно быть
<gdane> ругается что dpkg-buildpackage не находит в aptitude
<artus> gdane, поставь)
<gdane> а он точно есть в таком виде?
<artus> gdane, sudo checkinstall --pkgname progname --pkgversion 1.0-nmu тож полезно вроде как
<artus> gdane, ставь))
<gdane> гмм откуда его ставить?
<gdane> root@red:/tmp/dev/deb/htk# apt-get install dpkg-buildpackage
<gdane> Reading package lists... Done
<gdane> Building dependency tree
<gdane> Reading state information... Done
<gdane> E: Unable to locate package dpkg-buildpackage
<Lex_S> !paste | gdane
<ubuntuhelp> gdane: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<gdane> ок
<andrex> баронос в обморок упал
<User206[web]> убунту есть для кпк
<SergeyIT> убунту есть для всего
<gdane> пока есть версия которая ставится поверх андроида
<gdane> я так понял что она не полная
<gdane> каноникал обещают к 2013-2014 сделать полноценную
<User206[web]> да долго ждать.
<gdane> ну или можно почитать о железе кпк + поставить кросскомпиляторы и скомпилить свою сборку
<gdane> только вот заведется ли она
<User206[web]> это не помне... т.е. мозгов не хватит. а еще прозьба есть учебник как пользоватся терминалом
<gdane> есть полуубитый e-ten x800 но я пока вообще не встречал сборок под него
<gdane> покрайней мере чтоб работало
<gdane> Юзер зайди на торенты - там полно книг
<gdane> есть норм книги для начинающих
<User206[web]> ) спасибо.
<Lex_S> в убунте же почти всё гуевое
<gdane> тоесть с куче вкусностей + основные комманды на терминале
<gdane> ну и есть отдельно литература по коммандам
<gdane> да лан!
<gdane> можно выкинуть гуй и всеравно нормально пользоваться убунтой
<SergeyIT> вообще то надо по ОС сначала читать, а потом по командам...
<Lex_S> тогда это уже не убунта будет)
<icat72> добрый вечер, товарищи
<Lex_S> у меня она почему то ни в какую не хочет нормально радеоновский драйвер выбрать
<andrex> User206[web]: help и man вот тебе и книжка
<gdane> andrex ну не всем удобны маны
<Lex_S> а от radeon.dynpm в параметрах ядра вообще модуль походу вешается
<User206[web]> просто в терминале написать help
<gdane> мне вот маны до сих пор не удобны
<Lex_S> и говорит что не знает о такой опции
<User206[web]> ?
<Lex_S> если в гугле не забанили, можно и без манов обойтись)
<Lex_S> кому как удобнее
<gdane> можно -help или --help можно ?, но лучше знания английского + man комманда
<gdane> как правильно при компиляции .deb использовать checkinstall?
<Lex_S> оу
<Lex_S> я помню им как то давно, на 9-х убунтах сломал аптитуд)
<User206[web]> как настроить firestarter не подскажете
<User206[web]> ато я поставил а он все блокирует
<andrex> !deb-build | gdane
<ubuntuhelp> gdane: Сборка ПО и создание .deb-пакетов из исходников Инфа тут: http://goo.gl/eJyS6
<gdane> ну мне конечно проще ./configure, make , make install, но меня за арч вей уже отругали :)
<gdane> пасиб
<gdane> а то бекпортирование нашел
<gdane> а грабли в том что на сайте бубунты нет упоминания про htk
<Lex_S> арч-вей? Оо
<User206[web]> а еще вопрос вирусы в линуксе по дискам гуляют?
<andrex> ага и по дискетам
<andrex> вайн поставь будут гулять)
<User206[web]> не.. правда
<User206[web]> скажите
<User206[web]> понятно.
<User206[web]> т.е. понел
<Lex_S> основной вирус - это очиска домашнего каталога пользователя
<User206[web]> а так нет да//?
<Lex_S> т*
<Lex_S> хотя если юзер сидит с правами рута - всё куда печальнее
<Lex_S> основной вирус в линуксах - это кривые руки
<SergeyIT> User206[web], если сам не найдешь, то нет
<Lex_S> впрочем, как и в венде
<User206[web]> просто в форумах пишется: одни говорят не надо антивируса другие надо. типа если на флешке фильмы даш другу который на винде сидит
<User206[web]> но я аваст поставил все равно)
<Lex_S> ээ
<Lex_S> а причём тут линукс?
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<andrex> baronos: опять тя артус за собой уволок)
<baronos> andrex: ага :D
<Lex_S> User206[web]: это проблема венды и пользователей, которые любят понажимать на всякие красивые баннеры и ставить софт, предназначения которого они не знают совсем
<User206[web]> понятно
<andrex> !virus
<ubuntuhelp> Антивирус в Linux Вам вряд ли понадобится. Необходимость в нём может возникнуть разве что в случаях, когда файлы передаются на компьтеры с Windows. См: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Lex_S> у меня годами стоит безо всяких антивирусов
<baronos> Lex_S: +1
<Lex_S> зато сестра каждую неделю звонит и спрашивает почему у неё чтото там откудато взялось чего не было и что она ничего не трогла, оно само
<andrex> такаяже фигня, юзаю кламав, только чтобы флешки да винты с вий чистить
<User206[web]> у меня пол года или больше. тоже нормально.
<icat72> я не понял, а что вирут под вайном будет делать?
<icat72> вирус*
<andrex> icat72: кушать папку .wine
<Lex_S> раз в год ставлю пару антивирей, прогоняю проверку, убеждаюсь что говна не появилось и удаляю антивири
<Lex_S> угу, под вайном оно далеко не уйдёт
<icat72> слабо представляю, что можно папке вайн такого натворить трагичного
<icat72> расскажите
<andrex> ничего кроме того что геймерам и прочим придётся переставлять всё если не забекапют
<gdane> какой сервер ключей для синхронизации сейчас лучший?
<andrex> чего?
<User206[web]> я вайн поставил после того почему то аваст находит усебя же поврежденный файл а так работает
<gdane> я про ключ для мейнтейна деб пакетов
<icat72> и чего, вирус корректно себя ведёт? я имею в виду вот попадает он ко мне на комп с убунтой, а дальше? он же должен как-то  запускаться?
<gdane> а то при синхронизации с тремя серверами по умолчанию пишет что невозможно получить доступ к ним
 * icat72 слушает Dir en Grey, пишет конспект
<andrex> ну запускается, както к примеру с флех, у меня на работе там некоторые бывают с завирусованой папкой вайна а потом при заражении вайновских файлов в хомяке он мирно живёт в памяти перекидываясь на флешки итп
<gdane> можно поставить ClamAV
<gdane> не знаю насколько он правда может все вирусы удалять
<gdane> у DR Web есть никсовый антивирь
<andrex> ну у меня нормально работает
<gdane> либо дождаться когда лаборатория евгения касперыча найдет людей на тестирование антивирей никсовых
<andrex> есть касперыч под никс
<gdane> и потом еще с годик подождать пока они его собирут
<icat72> +1
<andrex> в топку его
<andrex> дрвеб тоже
<baronos> есть лайф образ каспера с кде
<Lex_S> у них лайв есть, на генте в кедами
<gdane> на хедхантер заходишь и видишь что касперский уже больше полутора лет постоянно ищет спецов
<User206[web]> на линукс есть каспер
<gdane> Юзер ага - старье небойсь
<User206[web]> 4 тый
<gdane> я у них полтора года назад был на собеседовании - они все грозились сваять к 2012 почтовый и файловый антивирь
<[Raiden]> и не только каспер
<Kyshtynbai>  у них была тема по типу спамообороны яндексовой, насчёт антивирей не знаю
<User000[web]> здравствуйте, прошу помощи, проблема следующая: при закрытии крышки ноутбука отключается wifi, отключил события на закрытие крышки, ноутбук не засыпает, но вафля отваливается. стоит убунту 11.10, ноут sams nc110
<Kyshtynbai> на никсах они нафиг не нужны
<Kyshtynbai> имхо
<gdane> точно
<gdane> народ подскажите адреса серверов для синхронизации для pgp ключей
<gdane> а то из 3 установленных по умолчанию 2 не отвечают
<gdane> прогрессбар не доползает до конца и я не понимаю синхронизируется или нет
<icat72> насколько востребованы такие антивирусы?
<gdane> Не удалось получить ключи с сервера: keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371 Не удалось связаться с сервером «keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371»: Internal Server Error
<gdane> это первый
<User206[web]> еще вопрос если перейти на новую убунту то мой домашний каталог будет виден если он зашифрова или как это называется закодирован?
<gdane> Не удалось получить ключи с сервера: pool.sks-keyservers.net Не удалось связаться с сервером «pool.sks-keyservers.net»: OK
<gdane> второй
<gdane> а с третьи поидее должна идти синхронизация - ошибок он не выдает
<gdane> но и прогрессбар никуда не идет
<gdane> я уже и ufw вырубил - возможно конечно все мочит фаервол на роутере - хз
<icat72> писец еврадоллар чё творит
<andrex> keyserver.ubuntu.com наверно
<User206[web]> еще вопрос если перейти на новую убунту то мой домашний каталог будет виден если он зашифрова или как это называется закодирован?
<User206[web]> а?
<andrex> это как повезёт)
<User781[web]> привет есть кто
<andrex> нету всех
<User781[web]> надо подсказочку
<User206[web]> здро\
<andrex> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User781[web]> ставлю убунти на нетбук
<User781[web]> дошел до выбора аватарки выбрал и все кнопки далее нету
<icat72> аватарки?
<andrex> кхм
<gdane> тут не везде надо кнопку далее нажимать
<andrex> или я убунту так давно не ставил с гуи или ты грибов обьелся
<gdane> можно просто выйти из настроек аватарки
<User781[web]> ну хз типа там млм с вебки фото или каартинку выбирал и то и то и все стоит
<User781[web]> не не ел
<gdane> ааа ты про самое начало?
<gdane> блин не помню
<gdane> а что там есть?
<User781[web]> типа учетная запись будет асоциироватся с картинкой
<gdane> а если выбрать вебку - кнопка появляется?
<User781[web]> есть свернуть но тогда типа рабочий стол убунти запущенный с флешки но не установленный
<User781[web]> не появится
<gdane> нее если выбрать фотку из вебки?
<gdane> впринципе пофиг что в самом начале ставить - всегда можно зайти в правый верхний угол на кнопке с ником и поменять там аватарку
<gdane> можно попробовать два раза щелкнуть на аватарку
<User781[web]> та пофиг что ставить выбрал а дальше что??????
<baronos> andrex: там если вебка подлкючена и определилась то при установки он будет говорить давай сфотаю или выбери свою аву :D
<gdane> значит щелкай два раза на нее
<User781[web]> и с вебки ставлю кнопки далее нету
<andrex> baronos: в лигхт дм нету даже места вроде под аватар))
<User781[web]> та 165474849 раз уже щелкал
<gdane> попробуй эскейпом
<gdane> поидее ничего ужасного не будет - саму систему ты уже установил
<gdane> там просто допиливание идет
<baronos> andrex: для профиля юзера ставится ава. Хотя в гдм ава смотрится. и мне больше нравится гдм 3.2.1 :D
<andrex> ну да
<User781[web]> нифига еск ниче не дает
<User781[web]> беда хз вообще что делать
<User781[web]> что блин нажать чтоб установка пошла
<andrex> User781[web]: а из предлогаемых если выбрать?
<User781[web]> та выбирал уже все что можна
<andrex> да установка идёт уже полным ходом, тока пока готово ненажмёшь настройки пользователя не создадутся))
<User781[web]> просто нету нижнего края кнопок далее назад
<gdane> гмм а ентером не получается подтвердить?
<gdane> была такая фигня на нетбуке - иногда помогало просто нажатие ентера
<User781[web]> такое ощущение что окно надо понять  аоно упирается в верхнюю кромку
<User781[web]> энтер нет
<[Raiden]> жаль не делается разделение форумов и чатов по типу компутеров
<[Raiden]> я бы тогда сидел на десктопном канале и не отвлекался лишний раз
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> xD
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: на ноуты, или на серверы не отвлекался бы?
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: ну да ) И нетбуки
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ты покрасил волосы в белый цвет?:) отвечаешь на вопрос OR булевой логикой:)
<[Raiden]> вроде нет )
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: спрашиваю на сервера ИЛИ ноуты - ты отвечаешь "ну да" :)
<User781[web]> короче может кому поможет не было видно нижнего края кнопок путем нажатия клавиши таб многократных проб) попал типа в низу на далее
<User781[web]> все пошло
<[Raiden]> два раза да + нетбуки
<[Raiden]> )
<TheFalkorr> ну хоть так:)
<TheFalkorr> а неттопы ты тож не любишь?
<shenmue> пыщ!
<[Raiden]> я их не то что бы не люблю. Они мне просто не интересны
<[Raiden]> и проблемы там специфические что на сервере, что на ноуте.
<TheFalkorr> тобиш и неттопы ты относишь к категории "чурменяыур"
<[Raiden]> например на первом нету гуи, а на втором есть батарейка
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: ну в общем да. У меня не на столько маленькая квартира, что бы вместо полноценного компа  покупать all in one
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: неттоп - эт не аллинван. аллинван - это моноблоки
<TheFalkorr> неттопы - эт типо мак мини коробоньки
<[Raiden]> а.. ясно. может и можно было бы такой заиметь, что бы качать что-то круглые сутки
<[Raiden]> но уменя таких задач нет. При недорогом тарифе достаточн обыстр окачается, что бы я ещё и посмотреть успел
<[Raiden]> )
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: тем более, что неттопы сча производительные и непрожорливые. хдми спокойно гнать могут, при полной молчаливости (большинство на пассивном охлаждении) и быть домашним серверком
<[Raiden]> ну ясно
<[Raiden]> у меня дескто - сервер.
<icat72> снов, товарищи
<[Raiden]> я сча буду смотреть серию сериала и возможно чатиться, а в это время работает торрент
<[Raiden]> вот и всё
<openvoid> и для чего же господам линуксоидам торрент то нужен не в дни релизов :)
<[Raiden]> для получения вареза конечно же
<TheFalkorr> а я уже десктоп не возьму в жизни.маломобильный даж в пределах хаты, занимает место, жрет энергию и шумит. неттоп дешевле в качестве домашней машинки (а многие на веса 75*100 или веса 100*100 умеют крепится к монитору) и ноут в
<TheFalkorr> качестве рабочего инструмента
<[Raiden]> ну кому что.
<[Raiden]> в эти ваши неттоп не сунешь 5 двд
<TheFalkorr> а нафига?
<[Raiden]> значит nas ещё надо
<TheFalkorr> я и один двд не считаю неободимым
<[Raiden]> и всё это вместе будет стоить и жрать столько же , сколько десктоп
<TheFalkorr> да не.неттопы по 60 ватт и десктоп по 500 (учитывая видяшку) - эт нифига не сравнимо:)
<[Raiden]> кстати, я где-то статью видел, где даунгрейднутая корка оказалась энергоэффективней чем хтпц с атомом
<TheFalkorr> ну так.атомы же
<TheFalkorr> нафиг и чур
<TheFalkorr> у мну вон кор2 из ulv серии в ноуте
<TheFalkorr> всего 10 по тдп
<[Raiden]> я бывает сижу за ноутами у знакомых и родичей. делаю там что-нить или починяю винду. Бывает и чатюсь. И считаю, что лучше пройти 5 шагов до 22+ монитора с нормальной клавой, чем сидеть за ноутом. И сразу же NAS не нужен, т.к. влезает полно.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> мне в дополнение к десктопу хочется 5-7 дюймов планшет с гпс и читалкой
<[Raiden]> и всё пожалуй
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: так кто запрещает к неттопу ставить 22"?
<shenmue> морда не треснет?
<[Raiden]> shenmue: неа
<shenmue> =)
<TheFalkorr> а на ноуте у мну полноразмерные клавиши.так что это просто от модели зависит
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: ды можно в общем-то ) но неттоп не универсальынй комп. Придется на нем что-то не делать или покупать что-то ещё
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ну на неттопах то ток в игры современные не погамать
<openvoid> нужна лежанка, с монитором закрепленным на кронштейнах почти горизонтально лицом вниз
<[Raiden]> rage например на твоем неттопе?
<TheFalkorr> или ток если самому собрать с нормальной видяхой
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> а ещё не хочется ждать когда архиватор работает и бывает ещё видео жмакать приходится, как себе , так и по просьбам.
<TheFalkorr> процы то уже нормальные
<[Raiden]> ну может быть
<artus> [Raiden], не архивийруй, не жми ))
<[Raiden]> artus: ))
<[Raiden]> artus: так только гномеры могут
<artus> [Raiden], железо тянущее хд копейки стоит , нафига сидеть на музейном гогне?
<artus> [Raiden], это я к твоим закидонам на каждый чих памяти покупать :D
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: вон мини-атх матери и с лга1155 есть.ставь кор-и и радуйся
<[Raiden]> почему музейном? И зачем мне это дешевое , для проигрывания ХД, если моя видеокарта и так его декодирует )
<[Raiden]> просто потому, что дешево?
<artus> [Raiden], ну так нафиг жаловатцо что тебе кодировать надо? зачем памяти накидывать по 12ть гигов? ток потому что кедам меньше низя давать? ))
<shenmue> в больное место бьешь =)
<[Raiden]> если бы я сча собирал комп, то взял бы 4х2 гб. А на моем старом уже, 4
<shenmue> в кедову пяту =)
<[Raiden]> и для кде хватает. У меня редко занято более 70%
<shenmue> оО
<[Raiden]> обычно только если я запускаю виртуалки
<shenmue> у меня редко больше 300
<TheFalkorr> 70 процентов от 4гб...
<TheFalkorr> страсть
<[Raiden]> shenmue: тогда должен вас разочаровать, если у вас сильно больше 300мб, т овы купили это зря
<[Raiden]> оно просто у вас впустую пустует
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> нет просто старое железо обязывает заниматся ос
<artus> [Raiden], че, чесночесно? а виртуалки запускать на отдельном железе если что?
<[Raiden]> artus: что значит на отдельном? в случае дешевой хрени для декодинга хд - да. Придется на чем-то другом
<[Raiden]> покупаете специализированыне вещи - значит на нескольк озадач придется иметь несколько
<[Raiden]> А десктоп штука универсальаня
<artus> [Raiden], вот ты кричиш что память напостой должна быть занята, причем в твоем понимании исключительно работой оси
<TheFalkorr> а как же браузерок запустить?
<[Raiden]> что значит работой оси?
<TheFalkorr> или смотреть на графики кед и радоваться, что такой энтертейнмент?
<artus> а если приспичит запустить чего нить еще, то извольте купить еще железяку ) ибо позно, кеды первые прописались ))
<[Raiden]> не работой оси, а рабочим окружением
<[Raiden]> тем что я использую
<[Raiden]> ибо память штука быстрая
<[Raiden]> и держать её пустой глупо, если есть
<artus> [Raiden], крутиш пимпочки у кед? )))
<shenmue> [Raiden] просто лень в фстаб кэш браузера в тмфс заносить и прочее
<shenmue> память не простаивает =)
<[Raiden]> artus: и пимпочки кед в частности. Например, у тебя запущен еог, тебе надо кроппигн сделать, ты запустиш ьчто-то ещё
<[Raiden]> я же могу его сделать средсвами кде ск
<artus> зачем в память, ssd ща с нароботкой до 2-3 лямов часов, нафиг в память все совать))
<[Raiden]> Этот софт не просто так тяжелый
<Lex_S> опять срач...да что ж такое то
<artus> [Raiden], ага, он тяжелый со скрытым смыслом )) откровение же снисходит только на истенных адептов :)
<[Raiden]> почему скрытым? это гном у вас весь скрытый в реестр. А ту твсё открыто и документировано
<shenmue> и кликкликабельное
<shenmue> мне кеды не нря только по 1 причине. много жрут
<[Raiden]> ну типа того. Практика показывает, что ифейс сделайнный для кликов штука простая и сам по себе ещё подсказка, видиш галки, с набписями  и они уже о чем-то говорят
<shenmue> гш мне не нравится по всем причинам . а вот гном два мне нравился по всем причинам
<[Raiden]> это быстро и просто, лучше чем гсеттингс и хавту на блоге хз кого
<shenmue> верно подметил
<shenmue> именно гш так и настраивается
<artus> я вот не пойму, а чего вы там годами то настраиваете?
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: ага.примерно до версии 3.2
<Kyshtynbai> а я как док прикрутил к гш так доволен как слон. всё устраивает
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: но ставить новые версии, где уже даже расширения можно редактирвоать галочками - эт не модно):как же иначе плакать то
<artus> 1н раз поставил систему, настроил и забыл, хотя да , игр нету, урбан в печенках уже , надо галочки потыкать в кедах
<TheFalkorr> artus: ахз.я вообще не понимаю, что в гш надо через дконф настраивать такого
<shenmue> это если еще описание ключа есть. к тому же надо знать где же всё таки находится фигня которая убирает  иконки с рабочего
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: в гном твик туле
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: тоже часть проекта гном, между прочим
<[Raiden]> артус дуает ,если я говорю менее 70% большу часть времени, то это значи 69 и только кде. Я же имею в виду всё что я использу и запускаю
<shenmue> а гном твик тулл это не часть гш
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: это часть гнома
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: наутилус тож не часть гш.
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: но наутилус - часть ДЕ
<[Raiden]> менее 70, значит что постоянно занято у меня от 25до 70%
<shenmue> это сторроння прога которая хоть как то пытается сделать гш юзабельным
<[Raiden]> +-
<Kyshtynbai> браузеры тоже не часть гш. что же, браузеры не юзать:)?
<artus> Kyshtynbai, нетконечно))
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: стороння прога делается сторонними разработчиками.убунту твик - сторонняя прога. твик тул - часть проекта гном и делается гноморазрабами
<shenmue> а в чистом гш только гконф
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: чуешь недостаток своей гипотезы?
<shenmue> тогды я не понял почему твик тул из отдельного ппа ставить? зачем тогда два настройщика тем в ос?
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: не из отдельного
<Kyshtynbai> твик тул не ставитца из отдельного ппа
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: оно все в репах
<artus> shenmue, в репах же
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: и называется он "адвансед сеттингс" же.что как бы намекае:)
<shenmue> не убедите меня в том что гш не уг
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: а оно уг
<shenmue> вот именно
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: только путать понятия стороннего софта и части проекта не надо
<shenmue> возможно путаю.
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: в гш есть галочкотыкательный софт для настроек.не для всех.и это не сделает гш менее отвратным и мышевозным.но ведь хоть зачатки пути есть:)
<shenmue> в гном2 добавили бы интеграцию всего и вся в кедах... и была бы няшка
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: а теперь выдыхай
<shenmue> кстати я вчера опенкобока реплэйс набрал
<TheFalkorr> и?
<shenmue> коробка* думал опенбоксе в шелле это круто
<TheFalkorr> хммм
<TheFalkorr> эт ты сильно курил
<shenmue> тока гш пропал
<TheFalkorr> вм в вм вставить
<TheFalkorr> реплейс означает замену
<TheFalkorr> гш - это вм, а не ДЕ
<shenmue> я думалл шелл как то отдельно идет. а окконный менджер муттер
<TheFalkorr> не.
<shenmue> а вышла полная фигня
<TheFalkorr> гш - это к муттеру добавка.монолитная.и это делает гш вм
<TheFalkorr> хош опенбокс - врубай опенбокс и ставь гном-панел
<shenmue> что плохо
<TheFalkorr> хинт: гном-панел в гноме3 - это то, что включается в фоллбаке вместе с метасити
<shenmue> зачем в коробке гном панель? по мне коробка минималистичной должна быть во всем
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: ну ты хотел в гноме опенбокс.а не отдельно
<TheFalkorr> я то откуда знаю, зачем
<shenmue> просто в гном2 можно было легко метасити на опенбокс сменить
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: ну так и тут.
<artus> и по этой причине гш уг?
<TheFalkorr> вм на вм меняется легко
<shenmue> по многим
<artus> афигеть причина :D
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: просто по аналогии с гном2 - ты пытался врубить коробку не вместо метасити,а вместе с метасити
<artus> нафига вообще нужен гном чтоб воткнуть коробку? )
<shenmue> я ж не знал что шшел это тоже вм
<TheFalkorr> artus: чтобы было нормальное вм
<shenmue> artus а тебе сказать зачем мне коробка нуна?
<capitanK> привет
<shenmue> дело просто. любимая коллекция фильмов в хорошем качестве. в гном2 со всеми плюшками компиза никаких проблем при просмотре. в гш тормоозааааааааааааааа
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: дык муттер же.ставь компиз
<capitanK> есть проблемы  с просмотром ютуба в Тотеме
<shenmue> гш разве дружит с компиз?
<TheFalkorr> capitanK: сочувствую
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: ты снова вм с вм хочешь совместить?
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: поставь компиз, гномопанель.и радуйся
<[Raiden]> artus: http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0409/h_1333990472_9043468_6b91dc7997.png
<capitanK> пишет про ошибку в Gstreamer
<artus> shenmue, эмммм, а причем тут гш к тормозам видео?
<capitanK> как бороться
<TheFalkorr> capitanK: сделать какие то действия
<TheFalkorr> очевидно же
<jlewka> http://copypast.ru/oli.php?http://img.copypast.ru/uploads/A_J_K/1204072135/foto1141_5.jpg не могу не кинуть....)
<shenmue> нет. я клоню к тому что лично по мне следующаяя версияя программы должна вродекак быть с новыми функциями, багфиксами и оптимизацией. это к любому софту относится. при этом не потярять свои качества как юзабельность и легконастраиваемость для
<shenmue> работы
<capitanK> ?
<TheFalkorr> @voice jlewka
<TheFalkorr> capitanK: что "?" ?
<shenmue> в итоге проги все больше и больше жрут. и почему не понятно . к де это тоже относится
<capitanK> пробеглась по всем дистрибутивам загрузила доп все что были в Синоптике - все так же
<shenmue> artus а в опенбоксе тормозов нет
<TheFalkorr> capitanK: ну значит не те действия.примени правильные
<shenmue> а в гш есть
<TheFalkorr> Sabotoer: муттер - хреновая идея для основы вм же.очевидно
<shenmue> в крыске тормозов нет. в лхдм нету тормозов а в гш есть.
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: муттер - хреновая идея для основы вм же.очевидно
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: ну ты умник
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: а нафига ты лхде привел в пример?
<capitanK> <TheFalkorr> если знаешь - не томи, я поиском пользуюсь, не вижу рекомендов
<TheFalkorr> capitanK: я ж тебе уже все сказал, что надо сделать
<shenmue> просто так. что бы ты понял к чему я клоню
<artus> [Raiden], мм, ну у меня полтора гига кушает с запущеным ff и хромом )) в ff 60+ вкладок, в хроме видео во флеше :D , не считая скайпоемпатидропбоксов всяких и остальной мелочи
<shenmue> я знаю что там коробка
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: нет.ты не понял.нафига лхде, если в нем в качестве вм - коробка.ты ее уже упомянул
<shenmue> выше
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: ну не так быстр оя печатаю.не стирать же мыслю
<[Raiden]> у меня лично гш не лагает, только режим превью , когда первый раз выбераеш ьпрогарммы там, хотя некоторый затык есть и потом. - это как раз последствия экономии памяти. Если бы это грузисоь сразу туда, то юзер не заметил бы затыков
<[Raiden]> имхо
<shenmue>    TheFalkorr		        artus 	shenmue, эмммм, а причем тут гш к тормозам видео?   """" это на это ответ
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: ну так  shenmue | artus а в опенбоксе тормозов нет
<shenmue> то что тормозов нигде нет кроме гш
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: про лхде ты уже ответил
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: или для объема повторение решил применить?
<shenmue> значит гш тут при делах. вопрос в том почему он так жрет много
<[Raiden]> artus: я ещё забыл написать ,что это 64 бит версия. )  32бит кеды  в чистом виде, без тюнинга у меня ели 290мб рам, с тюнингом 274.
<artus> shenmue, ммм, у меня чето как то hd контент без тормозов крутилсо и в гноме, и в кедах, и к гш , смотрю аль vlc , али smplayer , вот поставил рядом еще smplayer2 , надо будет потестить
<[Raiden]> т.е. если не быть таким максималистом как я, то и на 512мб рам можно ещё работать
<[Raiden]> с кде
<[Raiden]> )
<TheFalkorr> мучительно больно
<shenmue> ну если комп мошный то ты ес-но не заметиш что у тебя вдруг дофигадерный проц на 1% больше работает чем скажем в гном2
<artus> [Raiden], можно, если все остальнео у тебя крутитцо удаленно ))
<shenmue> а вот на старых компах это более заметно
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: но для порядка.на моем ноуте в гш тож видео не тормозило
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: и это при 1.3 проце и бюджетном штеуде
<shenmue> хм... то есть делаем вывод что сборка гш в мяте уг?
<[Raiden]> ну да, мучительно больно. Я бы тех , кто всё ещё использует компы с 512 мб рам раздели на несколько категорий. 1. нелюбящие люди, 2. реально не имеющие  возможность что-то изменить.
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: мята вообще уг
<[Raiden]> вот для второй категории выпускают лхде
<shenmue> чем же?
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: всем
<artus> shenmue, ну так сам дурак же )) мята вообще уг )
<[Raiden]> нелюбящие себя*
<shenmue> понятно. опия убунту только с кодеками и без юнити уже уг
<shenmue> копия*
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: оно не копия
<shenmue> репы одни и теже
<TheFalkorr> они пихают свои патчи, настройки и "оптимизации" + пакеты
<TheFalkorr> и вот к этим "оптимизациям" собранные для ванильной убунты пакеты
<artus> причем настолько коряво пихают что ...
<shenmue> хм... ты про убунту на дебиане заговори. тебе ответят тем же
<shenmue> где твоя убунту и кто твой упс утюг включал
<[Raiden]> юнити кстати имеет 1 недостаток. Представьте себе что вы реально к нему привыкли
<artus> вобщем я мяту так и не смог поставить) то она пинты теряла, то она груб забывала воткнуть, то залипала на установке ))
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: ну так и правы будут.не зря же почти все пакеты пересобирают для убунты.только малые не пересобирают
<[Raiden]> оно ведь не является тем де, которое есть в любом дистре
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: а мята нанесла изменений и лепит ванильные пакеты
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: в демьян на 80% портировали уже
<artus> shenmue, хотя чесно хотел воткнуть на машинку)) вобщем пришлось накатить 10.04 и не выпендриватся)
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: Хм, ну ок )
<shenmue> у меня больше проблем с вашей стороны кстати
<shenmue> но 10.04 да няшка. на ней все работало
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: в арче была в ауре, но там с версии 3 ниче не менял (напомню. уже 5.8 и 5.10 к 12.04 выпустят)
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: проблема в мейнтейнерах
<artus> shenmue, а у меня вообще никаких проблем ))) даже на тестнге ) ну окромя как с кедами были)) видать не захотели пилить в репы костыли для адекватной работы )) ну мне и не нужно оно
<[Raiden]> в ауре это тоже что и на ппа. К арчу непосредсвенно не относится. )
<[Raiden]> соотв может там и не быть
<TheFalkorr> ну так в арче в ауре практически все, кроме основы.
<TheFalkorr> но демьян портирует в репы.
<TheFalkorr> вроде у них индикаторы и несколько либ не собираются пока изза пары багов на каких то архитектурах
<[Raiden]> мс готовит какую-то бяку http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33563
<shenmue> хм.. .меня удивляет что гугол как то молчит
<shenmue> раньше дерко так в рожу имплевали своими выходками
<shenmue> хотя мелкомягкие свой поисковик и маркет хотят продвинуть, а гугол рынок ос захватить. друг други грабли в огород кидают
<[Raiden]> бинг транслятор кстати ничего
<[Raiden]> преводит )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: МС уже приготовило, это юнити. Человек, который руководит группой разработки юнити, 10 лет в МС работал )))
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Что подтвердило мою версию о засланце из МС )))
<Kyshtynbai> с тем же успехом, по-моему, можно выкупить патент на например мышей и всем запретить выпускать мышы. Чушь какая-то, мелгомягкие совсем совесть потеряли
<[Raiden]> Nor8: когда гном3 только вышел, у меня были мысли о засланцах-диверсантах )
<shenmue> мыш в ксерокс изобрели
<shenmue> ь* а эппл спёрли
<[Raiden]> мне понравилось как гибко высказался чувак из каноникал:
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так они и не скрываются, в открытую говорят,  что по их мнению юнити идеален ))))
<[Raiden]> Со временем мы пришли к мысли, что должны создать лучшую альтернативу Gnome. Разумеется, команда Gnome также пришла к такому выводу, в результате чего они разработали Gnome Shell.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: https://www.linux.org.ru/news/ubuntu/7617473    Этот?
<[Raiden]> пришли к выводу что гном2 устарел и надо улучшать и в резульате появился ГШ. Т.е. не сказано, что стал олучше ,сказано только что ГШ в результате появился
<[Raiden]> угу
<Kyshtynbai> а с чего каноникал вообще живёт? на космонавтские деньги?
<Nor8>  [Raiden]:  Это и есть засланец,  зомбированный на подсознательном уровне :-D
<werxxx> re
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: ну в основном да.
<werxxx> а че грят что архитектура линукс какаято не такая
<[Raiden]> источники прибыли есть, но расходы вроде ещё не покрываются
<shenmue> В целом, на мой взгляд, технические сотрудники и разработчики в Canonical умнее, чем в Microsoft.
<[Raiden]> werxxx: конечно. Тут всё написано, чт овам надо знать http://stoplinux.org.ru/
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> мне всегда было интересно, как Шатлворту удалось за четыре года сдлеать 500 миллионов...
<Nor8>  shenmue: Еще одни засланец от МС  и все, разницы не будет! )))
<jlewka> shenmue,  имел опыт общения с ними?)
<Nor8>  Kyshtynbai: Мороженнвм в ЮАР торговал, там у них жарко.
<shenmue> клевый сайт. меня три раза банили. в кажом аккаунте по 1 посту успевал написать =)
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: 500млн сумма о тпродажи фирмы
<Kyshtynbai> jlewka: почитай книгу "рабы майкрософта". не знаю, насколько она правдива, но представление даёт имхо
<[Raiden]> всё это легко найти и почитать
<shenmue> дальше почта закончилась а однодвневки заводить влом
<shenmue> jlewka интервью читаю
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: да, что он фирму продал это я знаю, интересный подробноси))
<Nor8>  shenmue: После регистрации в профиле майл поменять не судьба? ))))
<werxxx> пока
<capitanK> не знаю... уже удалила и переустановила заново тотем, подобрал он автоматом недостающие библиотеки, а все равно ругается Обнаружена ошибка в дополнительной библиотеке GStreamer.
<capitanK> это что ж платный просмотр что0-ли?
<Nor8>  capitanK Нет, установи все кодеки через центр приложений.
<TheFalkorr> capitanK: а какие то действия применила?
<capitanK> все гстримовские стояли - то же самое было
<shenmue> Nor8 есть более интересные сайты и времяпрепровождение нежели читать бредни луки
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: наверное по имени фирмы Thawte что-то можнонагуглить
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<User227[web]> привет всем
<User227[web]> есть вопрос
<shenmue> две полоски!!
<capitanK> удалить и поставить это что не действия? или нужно "действия" понимать по другому?
<shenmue> baronos грац!!!
<baronos> shenmue: спс :)
<TheFalkorr> capitanK: ну да.на каждую ошибку свои действия.тебе нуны конкретно какие то действия
<User227[web]> установил убунти розделил жесткий на 50 и 260 гиг но я не вижу теперь диска на 250
<baronos> capitanK: что за проблема тьюба в тотем? какой тотем версии.
<capitanK> <TheFalkorr> а откед я знаю, что ОНО хочет?
<baronos> или я спутал того кто там про тьюб и тотем гвоорил
<capitanK> <baronos>Totem 2.30.2
<TheFalkorr> capitanK: а нам откуда знать, если ты не удосужился даже сказать, какая конкретно ошибка?мы гадать должны? если у тебя какая то ошибка - примени какие то действия и все будет нормально
<[Raiden]> User227[web]: диск один?
<Nor8> capitanK: У тебя какой файл тотем не играет?
<jlewka> User206[web], фторой раздел отформатировать не забыл?
<User227[web]> один
<capitanK> он не пишет номер ошибки
<jlewka> User227[web], фторой раздел отформатировать не забыл?
<capitanK> ютуб не играет никокой файл
<[Raiden]> User227[web]: покажи sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<capitanK> ((((
<jlewka> второй
<Nor8> capitanK: Причем здесь ютуб?
<Nor8> capitanK: Ютуб на флеше вообще
<User227[web]> та он пустой я ток основной форматнул
<baronos> у тотем есть плагин для тьюба, но чтоб он показывал нужно кодеки поставить.
<TheFalkorr> а у огибок и может не бть номера.есть описание
<Nor8> Так ей и говорят, поставь все кодеки.
<baronos> и даже после того как их поставишь качество будет ужасно
<capitanK> я через тотем ютуб хочу - он попросил гстрим ффмпг - я проставила
<User227[web]> это что теперь переустанавливать прийдется если второй диск не видит или может какая утилитка есть
<[Raiden]> capitanK: какая версия дистра?
<Nor8>  capitanK: http://flavio.tordini.org/minitube   поставь это, все будет работать
<capitanK> я не знаюуж  какие нужно кодеки ставить
<baronos> capitanK: там не один нужен кодек, там сразу надо пачку gstream чуть ли не всю
<capitanK> минитуб не работат
<capitanK> тоже
<jlewka> User227[web],  форматни второй раздел gparted тебе поможет
<User227[web]> это прога такая
<capitanK> убунта 10. 04 люсида
<[Raiden]> ясно
<Nor8>  capitanK: Флэш стоит у тебя?
<[Raiden]> могу посоветовать обновиться
<shenmue> http://cs9521.userapi.com/u6965824/-5/y_c11e6f8b.jpg хыхыхы
<[Raiden]> Nor8: для тотема не нужен
<capitanK> какой?
<TheFalkorr> Nor8: а нафига флеш?
<capitanK> для минитуба нужен плагин MRL
<Nor8> shenmue: Бред дикий
<Nor8>  capitanK: Зайди в центр приложений, в раздел аудио, и поставь все кодеки. Все должно работать
<capitanK> <Nor8> gjghj,e.
<capitanK> попробую
<baronos> capitanK: gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<[Raiden]> второй пункт ложь! возможность настройки с помощью реестра реализована в новых версиях убунты
<[Raiden]> в г3 бинарынй реестр
<shenmue> эм.. где ж ты реест нашел ?
<[Raiden]> дконф бинарный
<shenmue> Nor8 мс просто свою брошурку выпускала. а группа убунту передалал на свою
<shenmue> чота я касячу по клаве. аж жуть читать. надо бы позу на диване сменить... но влом
<Nor8> shenmue: МС любой хороший проект засланцами и черным пиаром на ноль сведет ))))
<capitanK> <baronos>не помогает - половина их уже стояла, другие доставила - все равно ошибка. Может это быть из-за рпабочей среды LXDE?
<Nor8> capitanK: Ты как тотем ставила, через синаптик?
<zloeYXO> msg NickServ identify 34722731
<Nor8> )))
<zloeYXO> хмм
<zloeYXO> не фигово так
<zloeYXO> кто нибудь настраивал roundcube?
<capitanK> <Nor8> ну да, он подобрал необходимые дополнения (список), а ffmpeg я поставила уже, когда он его запросил при моей попытке загрузить видео с ютуба
<Nor8> capitanK: gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg  вот этот кодек стоит?
<capitanK> <Nor8> да, только он что платный? - при его установке вышло предупреждение о лицензии и тюд
<Kyshtynbai> 4
<Nor8> Он условно бесплатный
<capitanK> это что ж онлайн в фоксе не судьба ютуб юзать?
<capitanK> вообще никак?
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/ScreenShot%205.bmp персонажка моя ^_^
<Nor8>  capitanK:У тебя что то криво стоит, все работает у других
<capitanK> как проверить про "кривость?"
<capitanK> сносила и тотем и гстрим и поновой ставила - все то же
<Nor8> capitanK: Попробовать другой клиент для просмотра контента ютуба
<shenmue> capitanK а в чем проблема?
<Kyshtynbai> shenmue: морровинд чтоле?)
<shenmue> Kyshtynbai да
<capitanK> <shenmue>не смотрит ютуб видео 0 выдает ошибку в гстриме
<shenmue> ща проверим
<Kyshtynbai> из интервью с чуваком из каноникал, задали вопрос: "Пользователи также жаловались на плохую интеграцию в систему кросс-платформенных приложений (LibreOffice, Firefox)". А що це таке - плохая интеграция? Что имеется в виду?
<shenmue> проблема наверное в глобал меню
<shenmue> чот не вижу где в тотеме ютьюб включается
<baronos> в модулях
<Kyshtynbai> в umplayer прям из каропки идет ютуб
<shenmue> фигу. тотем плагинс надо ставить
<capitanK> <shenmue>под списком воспроизведения - ютуб, ввс, свойства
<shenmue> никаких проблем.
<shenmue> всё играет . поставил плагины и пашет
<capitanK> а где мне искать трабл?
<shenmue> а точнее ошибку дай. там вроде 1 кодек доставить и все
<shenmue> просто на мяте все более допиленно и исправлено нежели в убе. там проблемы
<capitanK> а это не могет быть? причиной - уже 2 недели выдает при обновлении вот такое W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<Kyshtynbai> нда. а комментарии к статье с интервью вообще песня.
<shenmue> capitanK у тебя два одинаковых источника приложения. а вообще все репы подключи и обновись.
<capitanK> <shenmue> не выдает ничего кроме Произошла ошибка Обнаружена ошибка в дополнительной библиотеке GStreamer.
<shenmue> мда чота качество через тотем убогое
<capitanK> <shenmue>что значить репы?
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-2012-04-09%2022:06:07.png жуть
<shenmue> capitanK репы - источники приложений они же репозитории
<Nor8> shenmue: Это тотем в кедах так выглядит?
<shenmue> нет это гном шелл 3.2 - выбор настоящих мужчин!!!
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> shenmue: Не обманывай себя )))
<shenmue> самовнушение вешь сильная
<capitanK> <shenmue> а где в LXDE репозиторий искать, в гноме знаю - здесь..... не нашла
<[Raiden]> можешь доставить synaptic
<[Raiden]> я тоже не знаю что там по умолчанию
<[Raiden]> может и ничего
<shenmue> capitanK в синаптике в меню - источник приложений
<capitanK> синоптик стоит
<[Raiden]> ок
<capitanK> <shenmue> ок спс
<shenmue> capitanK ты погоди еще. обновись сначала . а еще точнее посмотри что есть в источниках
<shenmue> там будет - настройки - репозитории
<Kyshtynbai> зочем ты напомнил про карамельдансен? я теперь слушаю и выключить не могу)
<shenmue> хыхыхы
<shenmue> первое что мне пришло на ум посмотреть в ютьюбе
<baronos> вот так тотем в гном выглядит http://goo.gl/0vNMu ;)
<shenmue> capitanK качество не ахти . тебе оно точно надо?
<capitanK> <shenmue> удалила один повтор, обновила все пакеты, обновился вайн 1.3 и гстримы
<shenmue> отлично. пробуем тотемчег
<shenmue> хм... на ютьюбе есть же фишка трянслляции потоковым видео специально для мобил через гпрс
<shenmue> видать это оно самое поэтому качество такое страшное
 * Kyshtynbai вздрагивает от мысли о просмотре видео через жпрээс
<shenmue> я смотрел. со своей старой мобилки вполне юзабельно
<capitanK> нет, то же самое
<capitanK> <shenmue> вариантов совсем что ли нет, кроме тотема? а онлайн как флеши смотреть?
<capitanK> тотем оффлайн все нормуль
<baronos> google-chrome
<capitanK> <baronos> только и всего?
<Nor8>  capitanK: Так смотри в броузере
<capitanK> <Nor8> в маззиле не смотрит - черный экран смерти
<shenmue> capitanK эм а поставить флеш плеер мазила не предлагает?
<Nor8> capitanK: У тебя какая версия флэша?
<baronos> а чем плох google-chrome http://goo.gl/9ZZJV ?
<capitanK> <shenmue> неть - он пишет - аналог тотем
<capitanK> <Nor8> не знаю
<andrex> у хрома свой флеш
<Kyshtynbai> флеш? а не хтмл5-то ютую юзает? хтмл5 же
<shenmue> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<capitanK> <baronos> шас попобую хромиус
<baronos> нет
<baronos> именно google-chrome
<capitanK> ок
<capitanK> <baronos> а в чем разница с хромисом?
<Lex_S> во флеше)
<Lex_S> раньше вроде писали что в отсутствии каких то модулей для сбора статистики пользователей, как щас - хз
<shenmue> да. он работает только в винде
<shenmue> поэтому хром лучше =))
<andrex> Kyshtynbai: можно ихтмл 5
<andrex> пофиг вобщем, там и флеш и 5 хтмл
<capitanK> Вы восхитительны! Благодарим Вас за использование Google Chrome!
<capitanK> гы-г-гы
<shenmue> =)
<Nor8> Так заработал ютуб то?
<shenmue> в мазиле нет хтмл5 что ли?
<capitanK> токи ставлю хром
<Nor8> был вроде
<capitanK> уря! в хроме смотрить)))) спс всем!
<Sergey_IT> было б чего смотреть (
<andrex> загадили весь ютубчик
<shenmue> карамел дэнсен
<shenmue> либо про писикака
<artus> capitanK, google-chrome --app='http://youtube.com' и на кнопочку запуска ))
<baronos> artus: еще расширение добавить на разворачиваение во весь браузер и гуд :)
<andrex> я лично прикрепляю нужные владки)
<artus> baronos, дада ))
<artus> capitanK, https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/mpgjeecnfhippncndbojafcnpocpekcj
<Nor8> у вимео все же картинка лучше, но там контент другой
<artus> youtube-dl -cit "ссылко-на-плейлист-тытуба" и нафиг браузеры не нужны )
<proteus86> помогите установить дрова на видеокарточку кучу инструкций перепробовал и все не то (
<proteus86> здрасте всем
<shenmue> ати?
<andrex> на какую
<proteus86> нвидиа гт 440
<proteus86> разрешение не выставляется какое надо 1280*1024
<andrex> а вчём трабы? интересно
<artus> nvidia-settings вообще запускается?
<proteus86> ну драйвер ставится пишет что работает но разрешение 1024*780
<proteus86> да запускается
<artus> и что там показывает?
<proteus86> там куча разрешений но все не то
<andrex> ну и воткни ему принудительно нужное если в списке нет
<artus> драйвер какой ставил?
<shenmue> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_nvidia#дополнительные_опции_и_устранение_возможных_проблем
<proteus86> сек
<shenmue> прям самое первое
<proteus86> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-295.20
<proteus86> и NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-295.33
<andrex> а репы чё?
<artus> а чего , в репах уже не модно ?
<proteus86> да ето пробовал принудительно нет
<proteus86> автоматом ставил их себе тоесть пробовал отсюда инструкцию http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_nvidia#дополнительные_опции_и_устранение_возможных_проблем
<shenmue> можешь прпробывать мой метод
<proteus86> упс тоесть отседа делал http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_nvidia
<shenmue> когда же в ваших недобраузерах починят русские ссылки?
<andrex> в недобраузерах то они нормальные а вот в ирц както так))
<proteus86> ну так то через хромиума сидю привык к хрому в винде
<shenmue> у меня то всё путем
<artus> единственное что путем в опере :)
<shenmue> proteus86 можешь через равзретку поставит ь
<proteus86> всмысле через развертку ?
<proteus86> с этим моником раз пять пытался поставить убунту начиная с седьмой версии кажется и никогда дрова не ставились
<shenmue> вертикальная и горизонтальная развертка.
<proteus86> SubSection "Display"         Depth   24         Modes   "1920x1200"     EndSubSection вот это ?
<shenmue> нет
<proteus86> пробовал неработает
<shenmue> вообщем sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Sergey_IT> 1024*780 - откуда такое?
<shenmue> sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shenmue> сделай скажу что дальше
<andrex> мда чёто ты не выспался)
<XuMuK>  )
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, потом восстанавливать систему ему сам будешь ))
<shenmue> эм
<proteus86> ivan@ivan-desktop:~$ sudo nvidia-xconfig [sudo] password for ivan:   Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".  VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file                   /etc/X11/xorg.conf.                   Undefined Device "(null)" referenced                   by Screen "Default Screen".  Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup' New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'  ivan@iva
<shenmue> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<artus> shenmue, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Заглавная_страница , у меня как то все пучком )
<proteus86> что в файл прописать ?
<shenmue> сек
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок.png у меня вот такие разрешения
<[Raiden]> !paste proteus86
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='paste proteus86'
<shenmue> HorizSync       31.0 - 75.0
<shenmue>     VertRefresh     50.0 - 70.0
<[Raiden]> !paste |proteus86
<ubuntuhelp> proteus86: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<shenmue> там у тебя должно быть
<Sergey_IT> а разве 1024*780 бывает?
<andrex> бывает
<shenmue> вообщето можно любое ставить
<[Raiden]> 768
<andrex> и не такое
<proteus86> дада ошибся
<[Raiden]> x768  x600
<shenmue> самый первый экрна наверное был 1х1 писксель
<shenmue> размером с человека
<artus> proteus86, http://itmages.ru/image/view/481763/874c2bad жамкнуть адвансед иам где базовый , и пиши чего хош
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, камень был ... - но вы знаете
<shenmue> artus а у меня так не работает  :p
<artus> я вообще через sgfxi ставлю видео )) и не парюсь
<proteus86> sgfxi?
<baronos> sgfxi отличная вещь :)
<proteus86> <artus> скинь плиз твой файл настроек экрана моники у нас с тобой похоже одинаковые
<proteus86> syncMaster 720n
<artus> 710 ) ну не важно
<shenmue> sgfxi  откуда дрова берет то?
<artus> с фтп невидии аль ати
<proteus86> sgfxi выдал что не поддерживает убунту 11,10
<artus> proteus86, http://hastebin.com/nokutegeni
<[Raiden]> 3-81   56-75   хсинк и всинк и ещё сделайте gtf 1280 1024 60 а потом читайте как моделайн прописывается
<[Raiden]> *30-81
<proteus86> ща попробую lightdm перезапустить посмотрим что получится )
<artus> proteus86, у меня как вариант nomodeset в загрузке воткнут ) и ноувеау выпилен) видать по этому все нормально определяет )
<baronos> я через sgfxi на 12,04 ставил дрова, как это не работает то.
<proteus86> <artus>  да кстати было что на ноувеау ругались дрова
<proteus86> как его отключить ? и что ето такое ?
<proteus86> читал что какаято система трехмерной поддержки которая пока не работает
<andrex> в blacklist зафигачить, она конфликтует со всем и вся
<artus> :D
<baronos> надо module-assistant поставить и m-a prepare и потом ставить через sgfxi из консоли. добавить в блеклист.
<artus> sgfxi сама все внесет чего надо
<baronos> на чистую у меня ни разу не поставил, только после m-a :D
<Nor8> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru можно найти на http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ или http://logs.ubuntu.ru
<artus> proteus86, http://hastebin.com/gisolobeta.js сравнивай, тама где смдлинухдефолт
<artus> ато энтот kms тот еще прикол, типа ядру виднее какой мне там разрешение всунуть аль еще чего , тоже нафиг вырубать
<jlewka> вот, что делаеть с человеком которого логин\пароль к роутеру admin\admin ?
<artus> жалеть)
<jlewka> а мжет пароль ему поставить?)
<baronos> ну и зачем? от этого тебе легче станет?
<jlewka> да нет в принципе..
<shenmue> какая нибудь девушка сидит за компом которой за бабки роутер настраивали... и особо не парились
<shenmue> а ты сразу всё портить
<jlewka> ну тогда, поставив пароль я наоборот ей токо помогу...
<baronos> а если там психически неуравновешанный человек? и упадет инет, он в панике полезет на роутер, а там пароль не подходит, и он повешается или из окна выпрыгнет
<shenmue> не единого разрыва!
<wolf1983> у всех на 3.0.0-17 х64 нормально перешло?
<baronos> я рад за твой интерет, но не у всех стабильно и все прекрасно и бабочки летают :)
<artus> все уже давно на 3.1 сидят минимум)
<wolf1983> [Raiden]: у тебя как? :)
<shenmue> молчит
<wolf1983> угу
<[Raiden]> у меня 3.3.1-pf
<baronos> у него 3,3 самосборное
<shenmue> стесняется признаться что плазма упала, кеды полетели, жесткий стал крутиться в обратную сторону..
<wolf1983> ничего не понимаю
<wolf1983> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11824483 пост недельной давности
<baronos> на убунту 11,10 ветка 3,0
<wolf1983> baronos: а вы про 12 ? ))
<baronos> че то я не понял
<wolf1983> =)
<wolf1983> artus: 3.1 где? в 12,04?
<baronos> на 12,04 уже 3,2,0-14 вроде
<wolf1983> baronos: ясно. спасибо.
<swex> wolf1983, 3.2.0.-22
<wolf1983> странно что на 11.10 ползет позади
<wolf1983> да еще с таким корявым обновлением )
<gim_> В 12.04 изменили что-нибудь не относящееся к юнити?
<shenmue> Рыба моей мечты
<shenmue> это фильм сняли =)
<Sergey_IT>  gim_, QT обновилось
<Sergey_IT> хотя юнити2д на qt (
<[Raiden]> сча многие его будут выберать. погуглите про qtquick  qml и т.д.
<gim_> Небось поддерживать это будет только симбиан
<shenmue> хм
<shenmue> я вставил флешку и мне гном написал что я вставил флешку
<wolf1983> :D
<shenmue> я поморгал а вот гном не написал что я поморгал
<wolf1983> shenmue: действительно странно
<wolf1983> shenmue: видимо твои моргания на него не воздействуют )
<shenmue> тоже мне юзабельность =(
<shenmue> пойду погамаю в морру.
<wolf1983> думашь гном об этом напишет? )
<[Raiden]> gim_: всё гле есть qt и симба и миго и обычный десктоп и все практически ос под него включая хайку и фрибсд
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iMpRlb9yUw&feature=related , http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIHWayi4wXk
<valsinats> test
<ubuntuhelp> valsinats, Есть контакт.
<User365[web]> Всем привет)
<valsinats> test
<ubuntuhelp> valsinats, Понг.
<[koshka]> Котята ^_^
<artus> котята все спать уже должны
<[koshka]> Неее
<[koshka]> Почему же?
<[koshka]> Котята уже под одеялкой ^_^
<[koshka]> artus, :-P
 * artus положил на язык [koshka] витаминку
<gdane> народ ктонить уже тестил убунту тв?
<gdane> там список каналов уже есть готовый или его откудато надо брать?
<gdane> на ютубе я так понимаю выставлено видео с убунту тв на убунту 11ю10
<gdane> тоесть это доп линза к юнити
<gdane> вот думаю стоит ставить или нет
<wolf1983> как-то странно сделали. http://paste.pro/5147457 раньше раззиповывалось все хорошо. Сейчас не хотит о_О
<artus> wolf1983, мм, а нафига тебе судо в домашнем каталоге?
<wolf1983> дело вовсе не в судо )
<artus> да мне интересно просто)
<wolf1983> artus: после раззиповки к примеру я смайлы посмотреть не мог пока права не ставил )
<wolf1983> а мне интересно почему щас выдает про неосоответствие имени %)
<artus> так того, может chown -R user:user  /home/user/* и не страдать фигней? )
<wolf1983> дык /home/user и так моя ) я ж переименовал архив )
<wolf1983> а. со звездочкой?
<wolf1983> все равно анзип не делает :D
<wolf1983> через гуи распаковал )
<artus> wolf1983, unzip emoticons.zip -d /home/wolf/.local/share/qutim/emoticons
<artus> хотя если тебе перезаписать файлы то таки -o можно оставить
<wolf1983> да все уже )
<wolf1983> artus: а в чем разница? о_О
<artus> в смысле?
<artus> -o  overwrite files WITHOUT prompting -d  extract files into exdir
<wolf1983> ну всмысле того что я делал в пасте и того что ты сейчас кинул )
<artus> ты не сказал зипу что хочеш собсно extract files into exdir
<wolf1983> ну одно с перезаписью другое без )
<wolf1983> хм
<artus> -d пролюбил в процесе ))
<wolf1983> раньше прокатывало :
<artus> wolf1983, на будушее, маны читать если и необязательно, то уж в unzip -h заглянуть стоит )
<wolf1983> :D
<artus> так, чай
<wolf1983> artus: учту
<wolf1983> artus: приятного чая
<artus> нада напоминалку поставить, перепаять кондеры в мониторе, ато опять сегодня забыл ((
<wolf1983> artus: дык я тебе напомню ))
<artus> :)
#ubuntu-ru 2012-04-10
<gdane> а есть переведенный хау ту и туториалы по созданию своей линзы?
 * irbinix is away: Gone away for now
<vamadir> !12.04
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='12.04'
<vamadir> !ubuntu 12.04
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ubuntu 12.04'
 * irbinix is back.
 * irbinix is away: Gone away for now
<pahom> хелоу )
<irbinix> привета
 * irbinix is back.
<Usver664[web]> =)
<TheFalkorr> fxp0: шо за юниковские интерфесы?нук верни православный эзернет
<TheFalkorr> fxp0: шо за юниперовские интерфесы?нук верни православный эзернет
<fxp0> test
<ubuntuhelp> fxp0, Понг понг понг...
<fxp0> ужас
<skai> отож
<fxp0> !freebsd
<ubuntuhelp> Я знаю что такое FreeBSD. Да.
<fxp0> я я
<fxp0> натюрлих
<JohnDoe_71Rus> !freedroidrpg
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='freedroidrpg'
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хех
<Barabaiko> тыц
<Barabaiko> Превед линупсятнеги
<Barabaiko> спите?
<vadim_> всем привет
<zloeYXO> добрый день
<Wizard> добрый
<zloeYXO> Кто нибудь может подсказать про roundcube?
<Wizard> я использую его, работает
<Wizard> искание сообщении мне очень нравиться
<wolf1983> artus: напоминаю )
<[koshka]> Мяу
<wolf1983> [koshka]: мур )
<[koshka]> Как ваши дела?
<wolf1983> нямать пойду )
<zloeYXO> Wizard: можешь мне подсказать одну вещь?
<Wizard> да
<zloeYXO> как его установить
<zloeYXO> мануалы я читал
<zloeYXO> но у меня проблема в том что когда я набираю localhost/webmail/installer. с любого браузера. он скачивает файл.
<Wizard> думаю, что он в php сделан.. http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/roundcube
<Wizard> я его не установил никагда, мой друг это делал
<Wizard> я заняался IMAPом
<Wizard> :)
<zloeYXO> ясноо
<Wizard> думаю, что ыстановка из репо просто
<zloeYXO> там версия 03х
<Wizard> (извини за мой русский)
<Wizard> стара?
<zloeYXO> она как то с апачем не вяжется
<zloeYXO> хмм
<Wizard> ну думаю, что тебя надо конфигурацию апача сделать
<zloeYXO> на нём нигиос висит.
<zloeYXO> я думаю он настроен )
<Wizard> нигиос? а что это? nagios?
<zloeYXO> угу
<zloeYXO> опечатка
<Civilian> zloeYXO: то, что он настроен на то, что работает nagios, совсем не факт, что будет работать что-то кроме )
<zloeYXO> настроен )
<zloeYXO> сам крячил его
<Civilian> zloeYXO: более того, nagios'овая морда она Perl'овая, насколько я помню
<Civilian> ну как минимум там обычный CGI
<Civilian> если ты пытаешься запустить php-софт, то как минимум убедись, что у тебя стоит и подключен mod_php и вообще разрешено его использовать в конкретном месте
<zloeYXO> сделано
<Civilian> zloeYXO: раз файло скачивает, значит не сделано или сделано неверно (ц) КЭП
<Wizard> хах
<Wizard> по моему fastcgi лучше mod_php
<Wizard> кроме того я бы построил ngnix
<Wizard> но ты конечно сделай как хочешь
<Wizard> :)
<zloeYXO> а я не могу сделать как хочу
<zloeYXO> у меня начальник сказала apache2 mysql roundcube
<Wizard> ах, ты на работе? :>
<zloeYXO> а я сиди и думай )
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> ну ладно, тагда сиди и думай
<Wizard> используе кто-то униты?
<Wizard> или как вы называете unity?
<zloeYXO> мне не понравилось
<Wizard> мне очень
<Wizard> :)
<[Raiden]> Руки дошли дочитать интервью с чуваком из каноникал: Например, в Ubuntu вам не нужен терминал для совершения обычных повседневных действий. У нас существуют графические инструменты для всего.
<[Raiden]> Я с ним согласен только если речь шла бы о кде , и то частично. Приврал в общем мужик.
<zloeYXO> поэтому и не понравился
<zloeYXO> не удобно как то
<SergeyIT> ко всему привыкаешь
<blackcat> хаюшки
<zloeYXO> привет
<zloeYXO> оо чего нашёл
<vamadir> всем привет, у меня вопрос где в юнити можно редактировать меню?
<[Raiden]> alacarte вроде прога зовется
<[Raiden]> иначе руками создавать десктоп файлы
<wolf1983> artus: напоминаю )
<vamadir> в гноме была программа, шла по стандарту
<vamadir> мне просто надо к установленной программе для запуска добавить один параметр
<Onkeltem> Могу порекомендовать великолепный extension для gnome-shell - для расстановки окон
<SergeyIT> может в /usr/share/applications десктоп файл подредактировать
<SergeyIT> "великолепный" - такого не бывает
<Onkeltem> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/28/gtile/
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: а ты попробуй )
<SergeyIT> я в юнити
<Onkeltem> Реализация вообще отличная
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: а, понятно..
<Onkeltem> baronos[x]: тебе будет полезно тогда :)
<vamadir> не канает, есть еще предложения?
<Onkeltem> vamadir: alacarte - всё верно
<SergeyIT> vamadir, после редактирования перелогинится вроде надо
<Onkeltem> Вот уроды те, кто ставят машины под окнами, заводят двиг и стоят стоят
<vamadir> спасибо реально он
<vamadir> Во... теперь не надо прописывать каждый раз в консоли optirun
<vamadir> черт, а юнити достадочно стабильный стал в 12.04. Вот сижу шас в туалете и думаю как бы еще енр помучить
<SergeyIT> чего помучать?
<vamadir> юнити
<SergeyIT> юнити для пользования, а не для мУчения )
<vamadir> :)
<vamadir> о... черт звук пропал
<SergeyIT> сглазил )
<vamadir> так отвалился звук юнити + флэш плеер
<Cheetah97> кто здесь есть?
<wolf1983> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Cheetah97> мне нужны пакеты i2400m и wimax stack дайте ссылку где скачать, linuxwimax.org лежит, сижу из-под винды, в убунту  ваймакс ставлю
<vamadir> черт... пошОл копать звук с флешем :(
<SergeyIT> vamadir, в терминале - espeak ubuntu
<baronos> Onkeltem: угу, хорошее расширение, пользуюсь изредка :)
<Onkeltem> baronos: меня прям очень порадовало, как удобно и смекалисто с точки зрения юзабилити оно сделано
<Wizard> как иконку мусора удалить из даша?
<baronos> Onkeltem: вот такой аль+таб юзаю http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5oz3hRmFOQ , и могу посоветовать этот док-панель http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LFEahFKkq4 :)
<andrex> baronos: ping
<baronos> andrex: pong
<Onkeltem> baronos: ok, гляну, спасибо большое. Мой текущий альт-таб мне не нравится - искаженные маленькие превьюхи. А в кач док-панели у меня сейчас docky.
<baronos> Onkeltem: ну и можно поставить расширение которое показывает красным индикатором на статус меню, что пропущенно сообщение.
<Onkeltem> baronos: а что, этого deepin'а alt-tab на https://extensions.gnome.org/ нету?
<andrex> Wizard: Убрать корзину и переключатель рабочих мест из док-бара нельзя!
<Wizard> попрубую
<andrex> а даш тут не причём собтно
<baronos> Onkeltem: оно там есть но оно сразу совмещенное с 3D переключением. А я из Дипин линукс выдернул просто. Если надо могу скинуть его.
<Onkeltem> baronos: да, давай. Будет круто :)
<baronos> Onkeltem: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/windows-alt-tab%40linuxdeepin.com.tar.gz
<baronos> Onkeltem: распакуешь, закинешь в ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions/ сделай рестарт гш Alt+F2 r и потом включай его через твик тул:)
<User450[web]> Здравствуйте! Lubuntu 11.10 ограничила права доступа к разделам диска в NTFS: "Только для чтения". Почему это могло произойти и как вернуть права доступа "Чтение и запись?"
<baronos> Onkeltem: погоди ошибка файла
<Onkeltem> baronos: ага, понял. Жду.
<baronos> Onkeltem: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/windows-alt-tab%40linuxdeepin.com.tar.gz
<Onkeltem> baronos: поставил, спасибо! куда как лучше, чем то что было
<Kyshtynbai> кто на двенадцатой сидит, как думаете, она после релиза обновицца сама, или предёцца переставлять?
<andrex> User450[web]: ntfs-3g наверно снёс, вот и не пишет или группу какую
<baronos> обновится :)
<Kyshtynbai> гут
<baronos> но я бы переставил ;)
<Kyshtynbai> хехе
<SergeyIT> Kyshtynbai, если не сломаешь до того )
<User450[web]> andrex, Я такой пакет не удалял. Вчера всё работало, а сегодня без прав.
<Kyshtynbai> да нет, юзаю её недели полторы, даж не падала ни разу.) пару раз предлага послать отчет об ошибке, но о какой конкретно не сказала, а я никаких ошибок не заметил).
<andrex> User450[web]: поставь пакет если стоит ничего страшного не случится
 * baronos подмигнул [koshka]
<[koshka]>  ммм ^_^
<SergeyIT> Kyshtynbai, так ты пошли, она инфу соберет, что посылать
<andrex> хватит тут рабочюю обстановку служебными романами портить)
<[koshka]> Тссс
<[koshka]> Не пали
<andrex> xD
<User450[web]> andrex, при попытке установить пакет ntfs-3g предлагается удалить пакет ntfsprogs.
<andrex> User450[web]: хм, ну удали, если не заработает назад вернёшь
<skai> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-QPhRiV6sg8k/T4Orlo0Wv2I/AAAAAAAAK74/sy2VDICxwEk/s550/Your-Wireless-Signal.jpg
<andrex> User450[web]: тогда придётся писать в фстаб твой раздел чтоб записывался гад
<andrex> !fstab | User450[web] так на всякий читай как да чё там прописать
<ubuntuhelp> User450[web] так на всякий читай как да чё там прописать: В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<User450[web]> Спасибо, попробую.
<zloeYXO> извините
<zloeYXO> настраиваю roundcube, и ему не хватает Internationalization Functions. это где такое чудо ставиться?
<fxp0> ошибка какая
<zloeYXO> затрудняюсь ответить
<blackcat> я бы сказал, ему не хватает gettext-расширения в пхп
<blackcat> php-gettext если не ошибаюсь
<zloeYXO> спасибо
<blackcat> конечно, это только предположение...
<zloeYXO> мм
<zloeYXO> не прокатило
<andrex> это или какойто плагин дополнение к этой фиче или гдето в конфигах настраивается короче
<zloeYXO> а пофигу. установка прокатила )
<andrex> libghc-math-functions-prof *-dev или это octave-missing-functions ему нужно
<zloeYXO> хмм
<zloeYXO> можно ещё вопросик?)
<andrex> валяй
<vamadir> народ ктонибудь знает как настроить комбо вход на убунту? Вход микрофон/наушники
<zloeYXO> в phpmyadmin надо теперь бд настроить
<blackcat> мы всё ещё ждём вопрос :)
<zloeYXO> сейчас
<zloeYXO> Не удалось установить подключение для пользователя указанного в  директиве controluser, с помощью параметров определенных в  конфигурационном файле config.inc.php.
<zloeYXO> как это исправить?
<zloeYXO> а то она меня нервирует
<zloeYXO> создать такого юзера пробовал.
<zloeYXO> всё равно висит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> каким образом phpmyadmin имеет отношение к убунту?
<andrex> zloeYXO: а мускуль запущен? вабще
 * baronos думает, что где то есть цитатник Артуса :D
<zloeYXO> угу
<andrex> zloeYXO: http://forum.php-myadmin.ru/viewtopic.php?id=1311 гугли по ошибке
<vamadir> Так значит никто не сталкиавался с комбо портами для нушников/микрофона?
<zloeYXO> root@2Support:/home/viktor# service mysql status
<zloeYXO> mysql start/running, process 26340
<Wizard> ло!
<zloeYXO> эту ссылку видел
<andrex> zloeYXO: и да просто пользователя создать недостаточно, нужно дать ему права на подключение к бд итд и задать ему пароль
<zloeYXO> хм
<Wizard> не используйте php myadmin!
<Wizard> уже лучше Squirrel SQL :(
<zloeYXO> у меня выбора нету
<zloeYXO> мне начальник сказал "грызи" я грызу
<Wizard> ах, извини, я забыл :)
<zloeYXO> ну да )
<[koshka]> Ага
<[koshka]> А вот и я
<Wizard> привет [koshka]
<andrex> да ну? xD
<[koshka]> Приветы :D
<[koshka]> Ну да
<Wizard> а что кошки делает с Убунту?
<[koshka]> Юзает же, не?)
<blackcat> мяу.
<Wizard> Господи!
<blackcat> Я за него.
<skai> а командная строка выглядит примерно так: koshka@tapki:~ $
<umren> в 12.04 моно не будет больше?
<User603[web]> помогите изменить шелл скрипт.
<skai> umren: ааааа! мы все умрен!
<blackcat> umren: в базовой поставке не будет.
<Wizard> кошка, а что это тапки? :)
<zloeYXO> мстить будет
<Wizard> User603[web], покажи его
<andrex> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<Wizard> тапки - slippers, lol
<User603[web]> сек вообщем поможете его изменить с eth0 на работу с wlan0
<andrex> хы канал не тот
<[koshka]> Тапки исключительно для Ская
<[koshka]> skai, да милый?
<SergeyIT> а что такое $ ?
<blackcat> бакс :)
<SergeyIT> в тапке?
<andrex> Wizard: у нас не индуский канал, по этому и tapki
<blackcat> ну клад, чо :)
<User603[web]> #!/bin/sh IPT=/sbin/iptables   UNPRIPORTS="1024:65535" INET_IFACE="eth0"   $IPT -A INPUT -i lo -j ACCEPT $IPT -A OUTPUT -o lo -j ACCEPT $IPT -A OUTPUT -o eth0 -j ACCEPT $IPT -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT $IPT -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 2106 -j ACCEPT $IPT -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 7000 -j ACCEPT $IPT -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT $IPT -A IN
<User603[web]> он не влезает
<[koshka]> Ну в тапке лужа там
<andrex> ещё один писатель
<Wizard> andrex, но я плохо по русскии говорю :)
<[koshka]> Только для Ская <3
<blackcat> User603[web]: ссылка про пастебин была именно для Вас, сэр.
<Wizard> сыр
<[koshka]> Wizard, а на каком ты говоришь?
<blackcat> естеш поляк
<Wizard> по английски и по польски
<andrex> User603[web]: а зачем я !paste показал?
<umren> ого, а хастбин круто выглядит
<[koshka]> ^_^
 * skai взял газету
<umren> пока его банерами не обвешали
<[koshka]> Хотела бы я послушать
<skai> сча как промеж ушей
<User603[web]> и че мне там делать я прост нуб здесь)
<blackcat> User603[web]: конфиг постить и класть сюда один маленький линк, а не килограммы бреда.
<andrex> мда, точно писатель
<[koshka]> skai, <3 за что?
<User603[web]> извините за тупость но я не пойму че мне делать на том сайте я зашел скопировал туда текст и че дальше
<User603[web]> ааааааааа понял
<User603[web]> http://hastebin.com/nudiniqeca.bash
<User603[web]> ну и...
<andrex> /bin/sh -> dash по этому !/bin/bash
<User603[web]> тут без разницы это bash
<andrex> а дальше я нема, ток руки те сломать то что коментов нет в скрипте
<User603[web]> оно и так работает
<User603[web]> как мне его на вай фай настроить? кто нить знает?
<andrex> eth0 поменять на wlan0
<User603[web]> а ты увереный что оно сработает?
<andrex> я вабще нивчём не уверенный)
<zloeYXO> да уж
<zloeYXO> как так можно)
<User603[web]> )))))
<gdane> можно через networkmanager
<gdane> а можно через терминал
<User603[web]> что можно
<gdane> настроить вайфай
<User603[web]> при чем этот скрипт защита от ддос а мне его надо настроить на влан0 но в инете пишут что нельзя почему то
<gdane> ааа
<artus> эмммм, в каком это месте защита от ддос?
<User603[web]> сервер л2
<artus> @kban --host "User603[web]" прощай, соблюдай законы ук рф
<vamadir> а можно сделать так чтобы определенное приложение запускалось на определенном столе?
<zloeYXO> ну вот и помогли
<gdane> ггг за что это его так? :) предлагал хакнутую винду? :)
<vamadir> 12.04 юнити
<umren> gdane: крякнутую убунту за тыщу ставил
<gdane> или сервер линаги?
<gdane> олололо
<gdane> эээ а как он ее крякнул то?
<gdane> онаж свободная?
<artus> gdane, кто?
<vamadir> я не про него я про свой вопрос
<gdane> кстати натыкался на рекламу от аутсорсеров мол ставим винду за большие деньги и убунту за 1000 гдето
<gdane> убунта
<gdane> артус убунта
<gdane> ж свободная как ее можно крякать?
<andrex> gdane: он про сервер л2 говорил, писатель тоже мне
<[koshka]> Кря кря
<vamadir> так мне надо решить 2 вопроса на убунту 12.04 юнити. 1й как сделать так чтобы проложения запускались на определенном рабочем столе. 2й как настроить комбо вход микрофона/наушников
<vamadir> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> vamadir, Понг.
<baronos> vamadir: для 1 есть компиз вроде как.
<baronos> 2 я хз
<andrex> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/10/howto-gnome-shell.html
<zloeYXO> подскажите где сменить date.timezone
<andrex> хотя возможно не прокатит для юнитей
<baronos> andrex: у него юнити :D
<|rapidsp|> не поал...
<baronos> у кого открывается http://www.chromium.org/ ?
<andrex> http://www.welinux.ru/post/3233/ или так
<zloeYXO> у меня
<gdane> баронос у менгя тож юнити и что?
<gdane> юнити еще не настолько уг как теже кеды
<baronos> gdane: то что расширения от гном-шелл ты там при всем желании не запустишь без гном-шелл
<gdane> баронос ну это скорее всего да
<andrex> хватит де расизм устраивать
<gdane> никто в аплинк не играет случаем?
<NoOova> всем привет
<NoOova> никто с 1с не занимался?
<andrex> а чего надобно конкретно?
<NoOova> мне бы узнать где апи есть
<NoOova> по 1с7.7
<NoOova> документацию нагуглить неполучается
<|rapidsp|> у 1с как вариант
<NoOova> кэп
<UNIm95> NoOova он серьёзно
<UNIm95> там у них доки есть
<NoOova> а что за сайт
<andrex> 1с такие монополисты что свои проги они просто так не раздают
<andrex> 1сюкг
<andrex> 1c.ru
<NoOova> там жесть =(
<NoOova> ничего не понятно
<NoOova> что искать даже непонятно
<SergeyIT> ищи про убунту )
<andrex> да скорее всего у них нету там, единственное что у них видел это конфигуратор баз данных и то с 1ской идёт)
<NoOova> хм тогда тут спрошу
<andrex> лучше на форум
<NoOova> ладно...
<vamadir> T T
<vamadir> не канает
<andrex> вторую ссыль тоже попробовал?
<vamadir> да
<andrex> ну тогда пробуй кк баронос сказал через компиз или как там
<vamadir> (if
<vamadir> (is (application_name) "Firefox")
<vamadir> (begin
<vamadir> (set_workspace 2)
<vamadir> (maximize)
<vamadir> )
<vamadir> )
<vamadir> ой
<vamadir> не то
<andrex> мде
<vamadir> ** (devilspie:12733): WARNING **: Workspace number 2 does not exist
<artus> @kick vamadir дада, не флуди
<andrex> !paste > vlamadir
<andrex> !paste > vamadir
<ubuntuhelp> vamadir, please see my private message
<vamadir> да я случайно кинул
<vamadir> ё маё
<andrex> хы вот теперь знаешь что за случайно бывает )
<vamadir> ** (devilspie:12733): WARNING **: Workspace number 2 does not exist
<vamadir> и где в юнити искать настройку вирутальных стлов?
<andrex> в компизе
<SergeyIT> в myunity
<skai> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/04/10/oster/
<andrex> его ещё и поставить надо для начала (myunity)
<vamadir> за myunity спасибо :)
<zloeYXO> кто нибудь крячил бд к roundcube?
<zloeYXO> вручную
<umren> zloeYXO отверткой?
<zloeYXO> нет, что ты.
<zloeYXO> лучше болгарочкой
<brestows> хай!
<zloeYXO> привет
<Gakonis> +
<vir0id> Вcем привет =)
<Gakonis> +
<vir0id> фик знает чтою cпроcить =))) Ничего не ломаетcя
<vir0id> даже как-то cкучно
<vir0id> не то что раньше
<|rapidsp|> перезагрузись
<fxp0> я щас спршу
<zloeYXO> привет
<fxp0> на цисках есть vtp а на длинках gvrp. они совместимы?
<vamadir> как настроить нормальную работу combo  audio jack. Работает тольк в режиме наушников, при подключении микрофона нифига
<vir0id> |rapidsp| не нафик... только включилcя. Комп не cервак
<Gakonis> Кто сталкивался с проблемой менеджера empathy. Ситуация такая, товарищ пробовал переслать мне фотографии. При передачи фотографии у товарища высветилось сообщение cancelled the transfer of getImage.jpeg
<Gakonis> Товарищ ICQ пользуется.
<fxp0> пересылать по аське файлы это гон
<Civilian> vir0id: обновись до debian sid )
<fxp0> воспользуйся фтп или файлхостингом
<Gakonis> та ладно гон, не гон. Ни о том вопрос.
<Gakonis> В чем гон то?
<vir0id> Civilian а у меня потом рук хватит? Ыыыы... как бы бошка не лопнула
<[Raiden]> Я вам тему для флуда нашел http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/UbuntuVibes/~3/sWkvVmM_ReQ/preview-unity-dash-extension-for-gnome.html
<zloeYXO> заботливый какой )))
<Civilian> vir0id: зато сразу все сломается и много спрашивать придется ) ну или можешь подождать ubuntu 12.10, во время раннего девелопмента будет тоже весело скорее всего
<vir0id> Civilian ждёмc =)
<vir0id> кcтати... тема для флуда любопытная, только вот не знаю как эта тема функционирЭн... Кто нибудь её уже затэcтил?
<vir0id> меня, почему-то терзают cмутные cомнения, что прога... ну... короче лажа
<zloeYXO> блин
<vamadir> черт :( ни ужели я один такой? С гребаным комбо портом на ноуте.
<[Raiden]> на форуме ещё спроси
<vamadir> ураа... Форум открыли для айпи из КНР
<vir0id> vamadir жеcть
<[Raiden]> кнр это корея или китай
<[Raiden]> путаю всё время
<Wizard> КНП?
<Wizard> КНР?
<[Raiden]> второе
<Wizard> Китай?
<vir0id> китай
<[Raiden]> значит корея кндр
<andrex> Китайская Народная Республика)
<Wizard> В Кореи нет Интернета ;)
<Gakonis> КНДР  - разве не корея?
<andrex> а мы очём?
<[Raiden]> гг
<Gakonis> )))
<Gakonis> кто здесь...
<andrex> итернет
<Wizard> \o/
<Wizard> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98%D0%BD%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BD%D0%B5%D1%82_%D0%B2_%D0%9A%D0%9D%D0%94%D0%A0
<Wizard> ух
<skai> @voice Wizard
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> спасибо!
<andrex> !voice
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<Wizard> :Д
<Wizard> уже не буду
<Wizard> извините ;)
<vamadir> жесть что бы что то прогуглить приходиться подключаться к своему серваку по ssh и делать тунелирование. Благо на убунту это просто. В китае меня за--- этот китайский мега фильтр слов. Постоянно соединение режет
<skai> @voice Wizard
<skai> @mode +q Wizard
<skai> хитрые все такиеюкудаб дется
<[Raiden]> лол. Китайский фаервол пропустил, а скай нет )
<skai> дык не тому китайцы платят:)
<umren> и не тех расстреливают
<vamadir> а че за скай?
<umren> хз
<andrex> !skai
<ubuntuhelp> С.К.А.Й.: Синтетический Клон для Автоматического убиЙства
<skai> andrex: четенадо?
<vir0id> у ёптв
<andrex> skai: эт я обьяснил кто такой скай)
<vamadir> )
<UNIm95> здесь делфи кодеры есть? или лазарус?
<umren> я думал динозавры уже вымерли
<UNIm95> umren скажи это преподам которые курсачи на динозаврах делать заставляет
<umren> бросай учебу
<umren> иди в армию
<umren> )
<umren> ну учимся же по програмам года гдето 98-99 )
<umren> она с тех пор не обновлялась
<UNIm95> я знаю
<umren> но, в новой программе делфи уже нету
<UNIm95> на лазарусе написал бы а не в делфи
<umren> вроде есть ГОСТ где то 2009 года
<UNIm95> курсач не себе клепаю=)
<umren> на вышку, там нету делфи
<vir0id> там аcемблер
<vir0id> =)
<umren> ассемблер везде есть)
<vir0id> такова ты еще не видел
<UNIm95> тем не менее  компилятор ругается на [Error] Unit1.pas(43): Undeclared identifier: 'self'  http://pastebin.com/QpTVsigx
<UNIm95> почему так нельзя
<artus> @voice UNIm95
<skai> вот а вы меня строгим называли
<UNIm95> umren кстати делфи жив xe2 вышел недавно
<UNIm95> skai: я ни разу=)
<vamadir> народ как в юнити вырубить нафиг привязку к альт?
<[Raiden]> )
<jlewka> всем привет
 * baronos улыбается
<[Raiden]> baronos: а у вас с ф10 косяк )
<artus> [Raiden], давно уже нету )
<baronos> [Raiden]: акстись :)
<[Raiden]> надо же. Неужели пофиксили
<artus> причем пофиксили в репах )
<[Raiden]> ок
<andrex> vamadir: наверно в параметрах клавиатуры в функц клавишах)
<[Raiden]> возможно и в ccsm
<Wizard> :(
<skai> а у нас с альтом косяка нет
<andrex> наверно ccsm в параметрах клавы нет.
<vamadir> черт юнити перехватывает нажатие на альт
<vamadir> что делать?
<skai> не.не перехватывает
<vamadir> перехватывает, я изза этого игру просрал
<[Raiden]> vamadir: погугли. Там это, какое-то новое меню вроде на альте
<skai> vamadir: не перехватывает
<[Raiden]> могли бы на винкей повесить, всеравно это стандартная кнопка
<andrex> там чёто типа ф2 тока в даш
<[Raiden]> 104 кей - классика
<vamadir> skai. нажми альт
<skai> vamadir: и че?нажал.даже нажал стрелочку, чтобы переключить в вичате каналы
<skai> и что должно было случится?
<vamadir> не зажми а нажми
<skai> ну огу нажать.
<skai> и че должно случится?
<vamadir> долно меню вылезти для ввода команд
<baronos> чем перепиратся, подсказал бы чел-ку как отключить её.
<[Raiden]> доставь кде и играй там. Я как раз сча чай допью и пойду в урбан
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> оно вылазиет только при ооочень коротком нажатии.чтобы помешать игре - ты на альт должен поставить кнопку стрельбы. и пытаться с неавтоматического оружия когото пристрелить
<skai> выучи уже леву. кнопку мыши и стреляй с нее
<[Raiden]> или гугли по названию этого нового меню
<vamadir> Я в ХоН играю там через альт клавиши назначены (дота,  только лучше)
<skai> и?
<skai> я в дьяблу играю
<vamadir> пытаюсь активировать предмет и нифига.
<skai> там на альт вообще список предметов
<skai> ну тогда обновляйся.это попроавили с версии 5.4
<skai> (уже версия 5.8)
<vamadir> а как посмотреть версию?
<jlewka> что за меюшка? и чего у меня нечего не вылазиет?
<vamadir> хотя у меня вроде 12.04 там все самое самое
<baronos> vamadir: apt-cache policy unity наверно так
<vamadir> baronos, а это что?
<baronos> vamadir: покажет какой версии пакет стоит
<andrex> выдумают тоже unity --version
<vamadir> apt-cache policy unity
<vamadir>  Установлен: 5.8.0-0ubuntu2
<skai> ну тада прекрати играть в шутеры, где на альт стоит кнопка стрельбы
<lanstik> Пинг
<lanstik> Ну наконец :)
<lanstik> Привет :)
<vamadir> нет. всетаки я хочу его победить. И я его победю :)
<skai> побеждай, дон кихот
<baronos> vamadir: узнай к какому пакету относится да удали его
<vamadir> baronos, ну это крайняк. А пока попробуем по мирному
<baronos> c юнити по мирному нельзя ;)
<skai> vamadir: примешь успокоительное, у тебя перестанут дрожать руки и пальцы будут ровно нажимать на кнопку?
<lanstik> ТАки 12.04 поставил но с флешки потому и xfce оболочка встала.
<[Raiden]> интересная логика
<[Raiden]> а с чего надо ставить что бы было лхде?
<[Raiden]> с дисковода?
<andrex> со стримера
<skai> со стримера без иксов
<skai> лхде ставят с 5 дюймовок
<openvoid> вводят в хекс эдиторе с бумажки
<rapidsp> хех.. вин311 на 12 дискетах. как вспоммню.... мороз по коже....
<lanstik> xfce ниче так
<lanstik> ну да ладно пойду найду как поставить юнити и гнома
<umren> UNIm951 вышел и что? все адекватные под венду кто чето делал на делфи пишут на шарпе
 * skai взял газетку
<[koshka]> Поклади на место
<[koshka]> Я еще ничего не сделала, а ты уже газетку схватил))
<umren> [koshka] а что ты должна ему сделать? ;)
<baronos> [koshka]: видишь до чего доводит нервная среда Unity :)
<[koshka]> umren, ну по его мнению, я делаю только гадости
<[koshka]> baronos, угу
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> мне кажется юнити лучше всётаки гнома 3, даже симпотнее смотрится и не нервная она свосем)
<User729[web]> ребят подскажите пожалуйста в ЦПУ жму установить Pidgin выдает Зависимости пакета не могут быть разрешены
<User729[web]> и так на половине програм
<andrex> apt-get dist-upgrade или install -f
<andrex> или синаптик
<User729[web]> для синаптика как прописать
<User729[web]> ???
<andrex> а там в менюшке гдето есть исправить повреждённые зависимоти или чёт типа того
<[Raiden]> если 12.04 то может опять обновление. ПОдожди или зеркало смени
<User729[web]> 10.4
<[Raiden]> поэтому может не быть в репе всех пакетов
<User729[web]> я дрова обновлял АЛСА
<[Raiden]> Хм
<Escsun> Привет всем
<User729[web]> через синаптик
<NoOova> господа где есть бэккаунтер на 12.04
<[Raiden]> тогда сам разбирайся. ставь с консоли, смотри как и на что ругается
<NoOova> Escsun: ку
<[Raiden]> ...и ищи чего не хватает , либо удаляй то что мешает )
<[Raiden]> и ещё, у бедись, что у тебя репы подключены для 10.4
<[Raiden]> пиджинчик кстати свежий несть на getdeb.net
<NoOova> [Raiden]: а что в нем вкусного
<skai> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-to-be-sponsored-by-blue-systems?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
<User729[web]> root@grimASSa:/home/faqer122# apt-get install pidgin E: Не удалось получить доступ к файлу блокировки /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Ресурс временно недоступен) E: Не удалось выполнить блокировку управляющего каталога (/var/lib/dpkg/); он уже используется другим процессом?
<skai> [Raiden]:
<User729[web]> вот что выдало
<[Raiden]> NoOova: да вроде ничего нового нет
<andrex> User729[web]: sudo же
<umren> User729[web] зачем ты вобще в консоль лезешь?
<NoOova> [Raiden]: а смысл тогда =)
<skai> [Raiden]: ну что?вернешься?
<[Raiden]> User729[web]: ну тык закрой то чем используется.
<[Raiden]> skai: куда?
<umren> User729[web] пользуйся пакетным менеджером и не открывай консоль даже
<skai> [Raiden]: на кубунту. http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-to-be-sponsored-by-blue-systems
<User729[web]> умрен почему?
<[Raiden]> NoOova: см решай, в чем смысл )
<andrex> ставь вий, не твоё это)
<umren> User729[web] потому что ты про нее ничего не знаешь, сейчас там дел натворишь и будет тут спрашивать почему у меня ничего не работает
<[Raiden]> skai: Я и так на кубунте
<NoOova> вий надо запускать только в круге
<skai> [Raiden]: вродеж сусеводом был еа днях
<NoOova> точнее в чкруге
<User729[web]> Я какбы учусь ею пользоватся
<skai> [Raiden]: мол после прекращения финансирования стал смотреть на другие кедодистры
<[Raiden]> ну, был , юзал около месяца и сча бывает захожу
<umren> User729[web] вписать команду ctrl+c ctrl+v это не обучение
<[Raiden]> в общем так и было, посмотрел и вернулся
<Onkeltem> User729[web]: у тебя значит запущено что-то
<andrex> User729[web]: вий -> вбокс -> бубунта ломай на здоровье
<[Raiden]> тут удобней, привычки не отпускают. А так, в опенсусе всё ок
<skai> [Raiden]: ну вот у них новый спонсор теперь
<[Raiden]> skai: ок )
<skai> притом тот же, что спонсирует и другие кедопроекты
<User729[web]> Райден ты говорил закрой что исполюзуется, но как узнать что закрыть)
<baronos> umren: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock && sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<umren> User729[web] перезагрузи компьютер, потом запусти пакетный менеджер который в системе и с окошками и ставь пиджин
<baronos> ой
<baronos> User729[web]: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock && sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<[Raiden]> не удивлюсь, если и другие спонсоры появятся и денег будет больше чем шло раньше.
<andrex> baronos: он от рута сидит xD
<NoOova> baronos: конечно че. мы же систему молотком чиним
<[Raiden]> baronos: зачем?
<andrex> User729[web]: killall dpkg && killall apt-get
<[Raiden]> baronos: ему надо закрыто то , что базу занимает, а ты хочешь файл-флаг удалить. В итоге обратятся 2 прогарммы к базе и будет какой-нить косяк
<baronos> [Raiden]: видать остановил при обновлении, и залочил. вот так обычно удаляю lock и заного делаю
<[Raiden]> а.. ну усебя ты можешь делать как хочешь
<baronos> вот я усебя воспроизвел http://hastebin.com/jumocixeje.coffee
<[Raiden]> User729[web]: попробуй набери lsof  /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<baronos> теперь удалю lock и снова продолжу без порблем
<andrex> [Raiden]: думаю поздно уже, нету больше lock)
<[Raiden]> baronos: это специально сделано, что бы больше 1 программы не обращалось
<baronos> да делайте че хотите
<[Raiden]> andrex: ну и ладно ) Какждый юзает как ему надо )
<[Raiden]> baronos: иногда надо делать что положено, а не что хотите. За вредоносный совет могу и покикать в след раз
<baronos> [Raiden]: а как правильно, расскажи? я из-за такого весь гугл перевернул, и единственно что помогло это удаление лок.
<[Raiden]> правильно закрыто то, что занимает файл
<[Raiden]> закрыть*
<[Raiden]> man lsof , man fuser , если не знаешь чем
<umren> сегодня лок удаляем, завтра вручную пакеты выпиливаем)0
<[Raiden]> ну вероятность такого исхода есть
<andrex> артус наказал бароноса)
<[Raiden]> и не пережил этого по ходу
<andrex> да он просто забыл что они на одной виртуалке сидят)
<[Raiden]> баронос прыгает по дистрам и трахается с гном3, у него нету времени на понимание как что работает
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> если файл мешает - значит надо удалить. Проще некуда
<umren> типичное поведение виндоюзера
<andrex> не сказал бы, просто может у него терпения нехватаер разобратся.
<andrex> ь*
<umren> ну вот вендоюзер и не разбирается, не работает - ставит новое
<umren> или переустанавливает виндовс
<[Raiden]> да в обещм не важно. Мелочь впринципе произошла. Показательно в том плане , что не все советы одинаково полезны.
<andrex> иногда бывает проще стену проломить, чем дверь открыть, правдо к данной сетуации это неприёмлимо
<proteus86> всем привет !
<andrex> ну здарофф
<proteus86> подскажите какой дистрибутив убунты лучше выбрать ?
<Nor8> ))
<proteus86> ну тоесть новую или 10,4
<andrex> а какой де тебе лучше нравится? xD
<proteus86> да мне они оба ненравятся
<[Raiden]> сча будет холивар и не все уйдут живыми
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> proteus86: а.. ты про версии, я за новую
<proteus86> только опен суска тоже нехавает драйвер на монитор
<proteus86> так что решил перейти обратно на убунту )
<andrex> 'лучше нравится' -- сказанул тоже)
<proteus86> а насчет приложений веб сервера сред разработки в новой уже это есть ?
<andrex> да
<proteus86> или можно установить с 10,4
<umren> proteus86 ставь любую
<andrex> драйвер на монитор, может на вилео карту
<umren> proteus86 или неставь никакую, скоро новая выйдет через 2 недели
<proteus86> дк вот на видюху и не влазят (
<proteus86> сколько ногами не запихивал не хочет и все определять монитор (
<[Raiden]> какая видеокарта?
<User478[web]> и это снова я
<User478[web]> Пакеты, имеющие неудовлетворённые зависимости:   pidgin: Зависит: pidgin-data (< 1:2.6.6-z) но 1:2.10.0-1~getdeb1~lucid будет установлен E: Сломанные пакеты
<User478[web]> вот что выдало после ребута
<proteus86> gt 440
<[Raiden]> монитор не обязательно определять, можно описать руками
<vamadir> жесть посмторел только что lxde, openbox. А сижу на юнити。。。 задумался
<proteus86> причем эта уже третья видюха на которую не ставится дрова )
<umren> proteus86 у мя gt460 все работало
<[Raiden]> читай про опции hsync vsync , про утилиту gtf и как прописать Modeline
<umren> proteus86 до нее была 9500 gts все работало, и с радеоном ким то древним тоже работало
<andrex> User478[web]: var чёто там имя пакета.perm удаляй и сноси пакет через purge
<vamadir> у меня нвидиа оптимус встали дрова через бамблби
<[Raiden]> дело не в видеокарте
<NoOova> дело в видеоплане
<[Raiden]> монитор косячный либо там ваще выгорело то что отдает инфу
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
<proteus86> да согласен дело не в видюхе даже вручную прописывая разрешения экрана они не выставляются всегда 1024*768
<umren> proteus86 плохо прописал
<[Raiden]> proteus86: показывай как прописал и лог иксов
<proteus86> попробую еще раз скачать убунту поставить и если неполучится полезу обратно на винду (
<umren> proteus86 дело в ручных настройках, если он не определяет разрешение надо самому править xorg.conf
<[Raiden]> а.. тогда не показывай )
<proteus86> сек
<umren> proteus86 иди на венду, нам тут безволевые не нужны
<umren> только тру опен сорс
<proteus86> ой блин забыл щас опенсуска стоит
<umren> ну так это почти венда
<umren> и не работает?
<andrex> User478[web]: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/имя-пакета.perm потом sudo apt-get purge имя-пакета и ставь заново. ps имя-пакета на который ругань
<proteus86> вот использовал отсюда инструкцию
<proteus86> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_nvidia?s[]=nvidia
<User478[web]> faqer122@grimASSa:~$ sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/pidgin-data.perm rm: невозможно удалить «/var/lib/dpkg/info/pidgin-data.perm»: Нет такого файла или каталога
<proteus86> кстати есть разница что качать сд или двд образ ?
<NoOova> да
<NoOova> двд дольше качается
<vamadir> а может у него видео карта бракованая？ или чип перепрошили？ мне один раз продали китайцы видюху нвидиа на 1Гиг， а на самом деле перепрошитая 128м
<NoOova> и его на сд болванку не запишешь
<proteus86> а пользы от него ? больше или он только дольше качается ?
<andrex> User478[web]: а имя пакета.prerm ?
 * baronos :)
<NoOova> я бы не стал качать
<NoOova> рискуешь 2 раза устанавливать много пакетов
<NoOova> первый раз во время установки
<NoOova> потом во время обновления
<umren> фигасе скока на пастбине пасты живут, открыл свой паст двухлетней давности
<umren> vamadir нет это 0.00000001% вероятности
<[Raiden]> ели нет автодетекта разрешения, то это чаще проблема монитора - имхо. А если не работает указанное руками - то либо баг есть в софте, либо указано неверно
<proteus86> ухты уже есть 12,04 стоит качать ?
<skai> umren: так нефиг выбирать вечное хранение.выбрал бы несколько дней и все
<umren> 99% неправильная настройка ксорга
<[Raiden]> короче без конфига и лога пустая болтовня
<umren> skai да пофиг, просто я думал что они чистятся регулярно
<skai> не
<skai> нафиг
<[Raiden]> proteus86: есть бета2 и дейлибилды. Хочешь - пробуй
<skai> плейнтекст же
<andrex> User478[web]: вабще сделай проще имя-пакета.* чтоб наверняка
<artus> [Raiden], лечитцо вырубанием kms путем nomodeset в груб
<shenmue> пыщ!!!
<skai> umren: sudo dexconf и все.
<baronos> тыщ
<skai> umren: резетнет хорг
<[Raiden]> artus: детект разрешения ? :)
<artus> [Raiden], если не дает выставить нормальное с драйверами
<User478[web]> есть там файл pidgin.postrm
<User478[web]> его?
<artus> потому что ядро думает что оно умнее и сует то что ему приснилось
 * [koshka] нашла тапки Ская
<[Raiden]> ну конечно и так лечится, если дрова неверно стоят. Если верно, то и так будет номодесет
<andrex> User478[web]: нет на тот который ругань
<NoOova> [koshka]: кинь в него тапком
<NoOova> или хммм
<[koshka]> Нее
<NoOova> ты же кошка.... написай в них
<[Raiden]> artus: есть мониторы с которыми твой способ не работает
<[koshka]> Там ж:-D
<User478[web]> там с названием pidgin-data только .list
<andrex> User478[web]: он тебе поидее должен сказать какие пакеты сломаны
<andrex> ну и его снеси
<vamadir> а кто нибудь тут кто сидит на опен боксе?
<shenmue> я
<shenmue> еще я сижу на на диване
<skai> vamadir: я на клозед диванксе сижу
<vamadir> shenmue, у тебя смесь  де?
<NoOova> петросяны)
<proteus86> а гном на кде или на другие рабочие столы можно сменить потом ?
<shenmue> vamadir хм а коробка это не де. а окнный менеджер
<vamadir> shenmue, я имел ввиду с де
<andrex> User478[web]: sudo apt-get check чё говорит?
<NoOova> proteus86: можно но система будет захламленной
<proteus86> shenmue привет вчера твой ксорг залил себе и у мну перестала грузится убунта )
<skai> shenmue: оооот.начал отличать де от вм:)
<shenmue> ну у меня еще гном
<skai> proteus86: sudo dexconf
<shenmue> proteus86 а не надо мой ксорг. надо только развертку на свою сменить
<NoOova> а что такое вм? виртуальная машина? вебмани?
<NoOova> ))
<[koshka]> NoOova, ррр. Ты в аське бываешь?
<User478[web]> E: Не удалось получить доступ к файлу блокировки /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Ресурс временно недоступен) E: Не удалось выполнить блокировку управляющего каталога (/var/lib/dpkg/); он уже используется другим процессом?
<proteus86> ) дк уже понял )
<shenmue> proteus86 щас то всё нормально?
<proteus86> только странно из бекапа восстановил ксорг и всеравно плимут несработал
<proteus86> не ща опенсуска стоит
<andrex> User478[web]: ну закрой ты другие пакет менеджеры
<shenmue> vamadir ну с гном шелл
<proteus86> качаю убунту заново
<[Raiden]> User478[web]: покажи вывод команды lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<shenmue> зачем бекап если есть нвидия-иксконфиг
<proteus86> 15 минут потом на флешку потом переустановлю
<andrex> [Raiden]: он всётаки пакеты ломал)
<andrex> с*
<shenmue> skai я их уже давно различаю
<User478[web]> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/faqer122/.gvfs       Output information may be incomplete.
<proteus86> думаешь я знаю о чем ты говоришь )
<proteus86> пока что мои познания ооочень маненькие
<vamadir> просто мне интересно можно ли опенбокс+компиз, как я знаю вроде нет. Но есть товариши которые как то это дело совмещали, вро де гдето видел. А мне бы хотелось только одни компиз без де и без всего мусора
<shenmue> vamadir можно
<User478[web]> sudo apt-get check Чтение списков пакетов... Готово Построение дерева зависимостей        Чтение информации о состоянии... Готово
<andrex> и всё?
<User478[web]> да
<proteus86> еслиб линуха была самолетом то все пассажири приходили в аэропорт со своими запчастями собирали самолет и летели себе дальше спокойно !
<skai> shenmue: ну тыж вчера пытался вм с вм совместить вроде
<User478[web]> sudo apt-get check Чтение списков пакетов... Готово Построение дерева зависимостей        Чтение информации о состоянии... Готово
<umren> ага, только такой самолет мне кажется в атлантическом океане затонет
<andrex> удали через пурге пидгин и этот кпакет который ставится не захотел и попробу заново
<andrex> User478[web]:
<skai> vamadir: а ты можешь жигули с мазератти совместить?
<[koshka]> Я могу
<[koshka]> Я все могу
<vamadir> proteus86， не прокатит。 Самолетне пролетел бы границу так как в другой стране небыло лицензионного соглашения
<skai> shenmue: и вот снова пытаешься два вм совместить
<[koshka]> Ого. А че это они? :(
<vamadir> *не
<vamadir> <skai>， а почему нет？
<andrex> User478[web]: и да лучше тебе сервер на основной сменить и списки пакетов обновить
<vamadir> <skai> каркас от азератти ， внутренности от жиги
<skai> vamadir: вот совместишь сахар с солью в одном кристалике - тада и пытайся один вм вместе со вторым совместить
<skai> vamadir: нет.это по частям
<skai> а ты все.чтобы целиком жигули и мазератти
<vamadir> ну можно， собрать мазератти на нашем заводе ：）
<[koshka]> Скай страшные вещи предлагает
<[koshka]> И назвать жигуратти
<vamadir> )))
<skai> vamadir: это не будет совмещением
<[koshka]> Пойду название запатентую
<skai> у нас что не собери на заводе - получится лада приора
<skai> лада приора - доедь до забора
<[koshka]> Лоол
<User478[web]> пидгин пишет удален, но не ставится новый
<vamadir> skai, ну а что? нормально, чем не линукс с завода.
<User478[web]> опятб выдает
<[koshka]> skai, :-P
<vamadir> только на колесах
<User478[web]> pidgin: Зависит: pidgin-data (< 1:2.6.6-z) но 1:2.10.0-1~getdeb1~lucid будет установлен
<vamadir> народ, а в башорге откуда цитаты? т.е. с какого канала?
<shenmue> все от меня
<[koshka]> ))
<shenmue> я всё на ходу придумываю и бояню
<skai> с #extrasensoric vamadir
<[koshka]> Да.. Он баянист
<shenmue> если там про общение с девушкой то это цитатки из пм с кошкой
<[koshka]> :-D
<vamadir> 0_о
<[koshka]> Не пали, ок?
<skai> shenmue: то есть ты вчера фапал на мысли о кошке и тебя застукала мама и ты пытался не спалиться?
<shenmue> ок
<[koshka]> Хаха
<[koshka]> Скай. Твои тапки у меня..
<shenmue> skai в бесконечной вселенной у любого события даже самого маловероятного шансы всегда больше нуля
<shenmue> так что вполне можетт быть
<skai> shenmue: а ты не пытайся завуалированно скрыть смущение:)сам признался, что все про тебя
<shenmue> "я всё на ходу придумываю и бояню" выше
 * skai лишили света
<skai> shenmue: │00:39:12        shenmue | если там про общение с девушкой то это цитатки из пм с кошкой
<skai> shenmue: ниже
<shenmue> 1:1
<shenmue> туше
<skai> сча закачается вторая серия игр престолов
<markmx> приветствую, а как заставить кат читать построчно а не построчно+пробельно
<User478[web]> от лоста уже есть?
<vamadir> шас закачается убунту сонсоль едишн :)
<skai> ну да
<markmx> по кату то подскажите :)
<shenmue> cat ?
<skai> markmx: корми и меняй туалет
<skai> [koshka]: расскажи про привычки ему
<vamadir> блин, я думал я один такой. Поставил торрент, делать нечего, так как скорости никакой, поэтому в ИРЦ. А оказывается нет, ещё куча народу делает также
<shenmue> хм... Поставил торрент,  скорость 35мб\с качать нечего... поэтому я в ирц.
<User218[web]> Почему закрывается скайп на 11.10?
<markmx> нус вот пример, есть файл, там много строк соджержащих пробелы, при for str in `cat file.txt` - он и построчно нафигачит, и попробельно
<andrex> User478[web]: смени сервер пакетов обнови списки sudo apt-get update а потом попрбуй sudo apt-get --reinstall install pigin
<baronos> так lock и не удалили?:)
<shenmue> пигин?
<[koshka]> Нуу. Я люблю тапки
<[koshka]> Особенно тапки Ская
<andrex> baronos: удалили походу теперь пакеты выпиливаем))
<[koshka]> После всех этих дел, Скай зол.
<[koshka]> А так я очень хорошая. Люблю убунту и вичат
<[koshka]> baronos, правда я хорошая?
<andrex> User218[web]: и ещё sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<andrex> млин
<andrex> User478[web]:
<shenmue> клоны такие клоны
<vamadir> о... придумал. Может на загрузку убунту поставить звук подключения модема......
<andrex> вебы как китайцы - все на одно лицо
<[koshka]> Падонак бывает тут или нет?
<vamadir> Тут их много
<vamadir> ))
<shenmue> эх... чо бы и где бы?
<andrex> и этот ещё отвалился жесть
<vamadir> 32  минуты до закачки убунты :(
<[koshka]> nagoHak так вроде ник
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-2012-04-10%2021:49:28.png вот поэтому мне скучно =(
<vamadir> кстати народ а что стало с подкастами убунту??
<shenmue> от юми?
<vamadir> ну хз, кот официальные
<shenmue> пропала куда то. всего 8 выпусков не считая пилотного.
<vamadir> жаль, хороший голос, хорошие подкасты :*(
<skai> http://iloveubuntu.net/sites/default/files/styles/large/public/field/image/ubuntu_maverick_logo%20123.png
<skai> лого 10.10
<[koshka]> ))
<vamadir> блин пытался красноглазиков послушать, чуть уши не завяли. Голоса нет, качество ужос. Блин как найти нормальные подкасты про убунту или ИТ? Чтоб и качество хорошее и чтоб голос нормальный
<[koshka]> Давай я расскажу
<[koshka]> Хотя не
<[koshka]> Я передумала
<vamadir> голоса нет?
<[koshka]> Хз даже
<[koshka]> NoOova, у меня норм голос? :))
<vamadir> ну голос нормальный? не шипилявишь? не прокурен ? не пропит? Не кортавишь?
<[koshka]> Ого. Не пью,  не курю, не кортавою и не шипелявлю :-D
<shenmue> нормяуууульный
<andrex> [koshka]: а ты попробуй на запишись и прослушай вдруг норм или нам дай послушать, если чё запишем в рассказчики xD
<[koshka]> andrex, ну он мне не нравится допустим :-)
<vamadir> кто?
<andrex> ну а нам вдруг понравится)
<vamadir> я?
<vamadir> ))
<shenmue> vamadir http://paste.ubuntu.com/923711/ =)
<[koshka]> А ну я ща вернусь
<[koshka]> Позвонить надо
<skai> [koshka]: а ты запиши нам в качестве теста чтонить вроде греческой смоковницы или маркиза де сада:)
<vamadir> shenmue, кажется за мной следят. ФСБ....нет ЦРУ
<skai> [koshka]: мы и проверим таланты
<shenmue> мда ... а мне что то про фапанье говорил... ога
<vamadir> кстати, может реально народ когонить найдет? Чтоб подкасты были
<vamadir> а что как то жалко
<vamadir> а то*
<shenmue> делай сам. голос правда нужен
<vamadir> у меня голоса нет
<vamadir> :(
<andrex> кошка ритировалась кудато, голос протестить наверно
<skai> shenmue: ну ты и извращенец.может ты и на лолиту или эммануэль фапал бы?
<shenmue> не знаю но за наводку спасибо
<vamadir> хм.... на подфм и рподе куча подкастов, но мало что можно нормально слушать даже если интересно :(
<vamadir> все, кошка ушел :(
<andrex> в бункер
<shenmue> если только никсбарг смотреть
<shenmue> более менне интересно для новичков. у старпёров новости вызывают батхерд
<[koshka]> Скучали?)
<shenmue> я нет
<[koshka]> :(
<andrex> [koshka]: ждёмс вашей записи голоса )
<vamadir> ну можно сделать два выпуска, один для про идругой для остальных :) например. Сегодня каноникал то то..... И Про версия Canonical cd rm * -r ls  cd ~ .....
<shenmue> скажи нам "фрибээсдэ" и "компиляция ядра" .
<vamadir> эротичным голосом ......
<vamadir> ))
<andrex> vamadir: не обижай кошку, а то вабще никаким не будет
<vamadir> :) сорри
<vamadir> блин, можно сделать функцию блокировки пк по времени? А то поесть забываю. Гдето видел, но найти не могу
<andrex> ага тебе надо клаву с электрошоком
<vamadir> ну тогда еще и в телефон
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: хехе, нашел как проще и без копиляции плагина сворачивать в трей эволюшн :D
<shenmue> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v397/ic_deadpipol/My%20PC/Screenshot-22.png =) xfce
<andrex> vamadir: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=81132.0 как раз почти про тебя)
<vamadir> andrex, да но на юнти найти не могу.
<andrex> ну мне кажется должна быть утилита не зависящая от какой то де
<shenmue> skai
<vamadir> о 5 минут.....
<vamadir> убунту даун лоад
<[Raiden]> vamadir: скринсейвер в юнити блокировать не умеет?
<shenmue> http://tv777.files.wordpress.com/2012/02/xubuntu_072.png значек прикольно сделан
<vamadir> умеет но не по времени
<[Raiden]> ну тык, запускается то он по времени
<vamadir> ну да сколько пк не трогал, а потом блоуировка
<[Raiden]> а.. ясно
<[Raiden]> блокируй тогда сразу как отходишь
<[Raiden]> по хоткею
<andrex> sleep  в руки и можно что угожно запустить по проходу определённого времени)
<andrex> даже скрин с блокировкой раб стола))
<andrex> vamadir: позвои электрикам пущай в определённые часы вырубают напругу по улице )
<vamadir> а мне бы что то вроже такого, типо установил таймер на 12.15. И от отрубил тебя в это время. И я иду есть
<andrex> н*
<[Raiden]> или почитай про крон и как самому вызвать скринсейвер
<shenmue> что мешает поесть у компа как все нормальные люди?
<gdane> народ а есть документация по созданию линзы в юнити?
<andrex> насчёт нормальные чёт както сомнительно... извините кого обидел)
<vamadir> andrex, я тоже так подумал
<vamadir> поэтому хочу стать нормальным
<vamadir> )
<gdane> давно не считаю нормальным есть на кухне
<vamadir> интеренсно во время секса тоже рядом с ПК?
<shenmue> весна =)
<gdane> ну да а что такого?
<gdane> можно еще трансляцию включить :)
<vamadir> 0_0
<shenmue>  ....ru вместе с подсайтами временно недоступен ввиду нашествия зомби.
<vamadir> эх....
<shenmue> пока работал пропустил зомби апокалипсис =(
<vamadir> скучно
<andrex> vamadir: можно впринципе поставить напоминание на телефоне что жрать пора если конечно тебя легко от компа оторвать)
<[koshka]> Кошка сама кого хочешь обидет...
<[koshka]> Кофе надо выпить
<andrex> затролит досмерти запотетнованным ррр;)
<vamadir> 最新
<vamadir> опс
<vamadir> не туда отправил
<vamadir> че бы придумать.... как денег заработать....
 * vamadir думаю
<andrex> vamadir: найти работу
<vamadir> andrex, я бы рад :) да негде
<andrex> кризис...
<vamadir> нет... Китай
<vamadir> :)
<andrex> тогда понятно)
<vamadir> э.... ладно пойду систему переставлю.....
<vamadir> а то скучно
<vamadir> ..
<umren> vamadir генту поставь
<User417[web]> прив народ
<andrex> нус?
<User417[web]> подскажите можно ли сделать так, чтоб настройки системы всегда под рутом запускались?
<Escsun> User417[web], а они и так всегда под рутом)
<andrex> кхм зачем?
<andrex> не все настройки одинаково полезны под рутом
<User417[web]> в том то и дело что не под рутом(
<baronos> я помню тоже такой ворпос задавал, а потом понял что это лишнее. И безопасней пароль вводить ибо можно много чего сделать неправильного :)
<User417[web]> да не, пусть пароль просит, я не против, но онаж собака запускаеца втихую, а когда настройки принять нажимаю - нет прав, иди лесом=(
<User417[web]> или опятьже центр приложений ubuntu . От него пользы без прав рута нет, онже проги тупо не ставит)
<umren> Лол
<umren> User417[web] давно с венды слез?
<[koshka]> Че пропустила я?
<User417[web]> не, недавно
<umren> User417[web] оно и видно
<andrex> User417[web]: батенька а пользователь у вас в групе adm и тп есть?
<[koshka]> А че было?
<umren> User417[web] пароль это нормально, просто привыкни
<User417[web]> есть
<User417[web]> не, я не о пароле
<umren> User417[web] во всех нормальных системах на действия типа установки софта или еще чего запрашивает пароль
<umren> User417[web] если запускать все от рута, будет такая же вирусованость как на венде
<andrex> а что тогда у тебя в центре приложений даже ничего не ставится, gksu сломал?
<[koshka]> skai, !
<umren> [koshka] ты чего к нему пристаешь?
<andrex> короче я забан)
<umren> кошки?
<[koshka]> А что такое?))
<andrex> umren: нет её не надо
<umren> andrex мож она одмин бородатый с пузом?
<[koshka]> Кошку тут не забанят. Наверное)
<[koshka]> :(
<[koshka]> Я бреюсь
<[koshka]> Свитер есть
<umren> бритый одмин?
<umren> скин хед одмин)
<andrex> umren:  а всёравно, она себя нор ведёт покашто не точто веб
<umren> [koshka] фотки давай)
<skai> umren: фе.как пошло
<[koshka]> Я себя норм веду тут лет 5-6
<skai> она до сих пор не сделала фотку с табличкой "привет, скай"
<skai> все остальные уже сдали их, а она до сих пор тянет
<[koshka]> Скоро сделаю))
<andrex> сам кильнулся)
<umren> skai значит бородач
<skai> umren: ну не брился я
<umren> skai ты тут причем)
<skai> umren: ну из нас с ней - ток у меня борода
<skai> черная
<skai> у нее тока волосья
<[koshka]> ^_^
<[koshka]> Скай. Ты почему не спишь то?
<proteus86> vsem zdraste kak ispravit oshibku gruba  error22
<andrex> !translit
<ubuntuhelp> Транслит на канале разрешён только для вопросов о том, как настроить русский язык.
<proteus86> blin s laiv cd zashel netu tut russkogo
<andrex> короче если все разделы целы то востанавливай груб
<gdane> народ так никто под юнити не дизайнит? я все со своим вопросом гда бы надыбать маны по созданию линз
<andrex> !grub-repair
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='grub-repair'
<gdane> на убунту кинули несколько, но там в общих чертах
<umren> gdane линз? увеличительных?
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<baronos> а добавить русский видать не получается
<gdane> унмрен - нет, тех что в юнити установлены
<[koshka]> baronos, ррр
<gdane> увеличительных мне не надо - я в очках :)
<umren> gdane: а что там за линзы?
 * baronos погладил [koshka]
<gdane> ну которые lens для dash
<[koshka]> baronos, все равно рррр
<gdane> сразу оговорюсь на гугле не забанили - я там как раз параллельно ищу
<gdane> и кроме того что разрабы для юнити ищут народ ктобы делал линзы - ничего не нарыл
<valsinats> proteus86, загрузи еще раз livecd, но выбери восстановление системы. Дойдешь до восстановления grub
<umren> хз, я даже не знаю что это)
<gdane> ну короче грубо можно их назвать вкладками
<gdane> такими полупрозрачными
<gdane> в юнити
<User222[web]> Кто пользуется скайпом в версии 11.10, у всех скайп закрывается? Как лечить?
<gdane> я пользуюсь но у меня нет проблем
<gdane> я сначала операционку установил, потом с сайта установил скайп
<User222[web]> Странно... скачал через центр приложений и закрывается сам после логина
<gdane> а можешь еще стандартным apt-get install skype
<gdane> попробуй из под sudo в шеле запустить
<gdane> если будут ошибки тебе шел про них напишет
<gdane> и тогда уже можно гуглить по ошибкам
<umren> gdane а судо зачем?
<gdane> у меня грабли были в 10.10
<gdane> умрен ну попробуй без судо
<User222[web]> пока из под винды сижу немогу проверить. Может, надо было с сайта качать а не из центра
<gdane> я обычно из-под рута запускаю
<baronos> User222[web]: в процессах висит после того как закрылся?
<gdane> а что нельзя использовать рут для запуска прог?
<gdane> кстати да
<User222[web]> нет не висит, закрывается с концами
<gdane> посмотри процессы - ps aux | grep skype и потом через kill -9 id процесса кильни
<[koshka]> Я качала из центра
<[koshka]> И все ок
<gdane> бывает что просто старый процесс висит
<andrex> у меня такое было, тока я на это забил так как не очень то люблю скайп, ща в 12.4 норм
<gdane> кстати а есть аналоги скайпа?
<User222[web]> oovoo
<umren> gtalk
<gdane> мне не очень нравится тот факт что его мелкомягкие купили
<[koshka]> Хм. Что то у меня камера вырубается сама на телефоне o_O
<gdane> а как выяснить к какому серверу коннектится?
<baronos> у меня вообще скайп как процесс по типу протокола работает а морда через эмпати с помощью плагина пиджин-скайп http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/ib0JLl4QlAA6sd.png
<User222[web]> Ладно, со скайпом разберемся, а как камеру прикрутить к нему?
<gdane> комп вебку видит?
<User222[web]> Камеру определяет но изображение не дает
<gdane> тогда зайди в настройки и выбери камеру в настройках скайпа
<gdane> в разделе видео
<User222[web]> Не включается все равно
<gdane> гмм а так просто - например cheese видит камеру?
<User222[web]> Видит
<gdane> гмм такие грабли были у меня в 10.10 при обновлении с 10.04
<gdane> если ставишь с нуля все воркает
<gdane> а обновляешь - глючит
<User222[web]> вот ставил с нуля 11.10
<gdane> там в параметрах запуска надо было какой то ключ указать
<gdane> или переустановить с нуля
<gdane> сначала я запускал с ключом
<gdane> потом надоело и переустановил с нуля
<gdane> все заработало
<gdane> ключь не помню
<gdane> хоть убей :)
<User222[web]> а что ключ давал то
<User222[web]> Блин если бы скайп так не подвел, сидел бы уже плотно на убунте, скайп важен и работа камеры тоже, а ни первое ни второе не воркает...((((
<gdane> не помню уже
<gdane> эта кто спрашивал - вот такая полупрозрачная вкладка в юнити - называется линза http://myubuntu.ru/cache/multithumb_thumbs/10___images_2_ubuntu-tv.png
<jlewka> User222[web], чего то не так настроил..
<User222[web]> Да первое что сделал, установил все обновления и драйвер на видео, ничего не настраивал особо то, скачал просто скайп из центра а он мне вот такие чудеса творит, да плюс камера
<jlewka> а чего у тебя?)
<User222[web]> ?
<andrex> User222[web]: жди 12.4 там со скайпом всё нормально вроде, может и камера запашет
<User222[web]> может бету 2 поставить? или рановато
<jlewka> User222[web], что именно у тебя не работает?
<Wizard> привет
<User222[web]> скайп закрывается, да и видео не показывает с камеры
<jlewka> в какой момент закрывается?
<jlewka> с консоли пробывал запускать? на что ругается? x64 или x32 система?
<User222[web]> 64
<User222[web]> вход выполняет и закрывается
<jlewka> из консоли запускал?
<User222[web]> нет
<jlewka> попробуй
<jlewka> узнаешь что не нравиться ему
<jlewka> у мну в онерик скайп тоже сразу работать не захотел.. но помоему другая проблема была...
<[Raiden]> User222[web]: если очень хочется, то можно бету )
<proteus86> всем доброй ночи
<NoOova> доброй ночт всем
<NoOova> блин! я ранье начал печатать полюбому
<NoOova> но печатаю на ощупь пожтому медленно
<proteus86> интересно получается пока не отключил второй винт граб не запускался ) выдавал ошибку 22
<valsinats> proteus86, восстановил grub?
<proteus86> не переставил систему
<proteus86> и что помогло написал выше
<proteus86> щас надо решить проблему с драйверами
<gdane> гмм мож надо было ему указать запускаться с другого диска?
<proteus86> активировал дрова надо перезагрузится
<gdane> у меня вот тож было - он встал не на тот диск
<valsinats> может на другой винт граб ставил?
<proteus86> а как указать то если система не загружалась даже до консоли ?
<gdane> и я просто указывал в буте запускаться с другого харда
<gdane> валсинатс вово
<proteus86> насчет да скорее всего опенсуска граб закинула на другой винт
<proteus86> так если винт на горячую воткну ниче с ним не станет ?
<proteus86> может там на нем удалить граб ? можно ?
<proteus86> или где править граб в системе
<NoOova> не втыкай
<NoOova> это же не scsi
<NoOova> не восстановишь потом
<proteus86> понятно а как тогда граб подправить чтоб он тот винт не воспринимал ?
<yrussq> Всем привет! У меня после обновления до беты 12.04 перестал работать getpt. Пишет что getpt: failed. Смотрел что умные люди пишут для АрхЛин - но мне не помогло, по-крайней мере проблема осталась.
<NoOova> попробуй с загрузочного диска
<NoOova> а что за гетпт
<shenmue> а у меня преальфа 12.10 чота не качаетсья =(
<shenmue> все два наброска
<yrussq> НоОова - это какой-то псевдотерминальный мастер
<yrussq> Его использует аддон к мозилле flashaid -для отработки какого-то своего скрипта
<NoOova> shenmue: преальфа???
<shenmue> дыа
<shenmue> глюки недорелизов разве не оффтопик?
<shenmue> сужу просто по жаббер конфе
<Wizard> что надо сделать чтобы потереть +v?
<baronos> !v
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<NoOova> shenmue: зачем тебе преальфа
<NoOova> уже бета2 давно
<Wizard> я только ссылку дал :(
<shenmue> NoOova 12.10?
<NoOova> сслку где скачать венду?
<NoOova> 10&
<NoOova> ?
<NoOova> фигасе
<Wizard> в википедиу
<NoOova> shenmue: а зачем такое ставить?
<Wizard> об интернете в Северной Кореи ;)
<shenmue> просто думаю. человек сознательно ставит еще не доработанную ос ( не прогу а целую операционную систему) заранее зная что она не доработанная.
<shenmue> а потом всем выносит мозг а почему не работает
<baronos> shenmue: я уже возмутился разок по этому поводу, меня забанили :D
<shenmue> я не возмущаюсь. а просто думаю. чем руководствуется юзер.
<proteus86> эххх люди хелп у меня кончились идеи как установить разрешение 1280*1024 и частоту 75гц на свой монитор (SyncMaster 720n)
<shenmue> развертку поставь на свой монитор кды надо
<baronos> определить монитор для начала наверно
<shenmue> в технических характеристиках должно быть написанно
<proteus86> моник пишет невозможно определить
<proteus86> тоесть он как бы есть но его как бы нет
<baronos> как определишь тогда и будет разрешение. ищи как определить
<artus> baronos, да ненадо еги ниразу определять, он и нонеймом норм опредилится
<artus> у меня тякие же )
<proteus86> дрова ставил и вручную и автоматом
<proteus86> может всетаки моник не удобоварим для убунты ? такое бывает ?
<shenmue> не бывает таких моников
<baronos> у меня синкмастер 943м и без определения так и не победил :D
<artus> кто то ищет возможности, кто то причины
<shenmue> у меня анкнавн ибо вообще не моник а телек
<proteus86> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_nvidia
<proteus86> xnj tot vj;yj cltkfnm
<artus> proteus86, ноувеау выпиливал? номодесет совал в груб? вообще , sgfxi не запустить?
<proteus86> что еще можно сделать ?
<proteus86> так с этого поподробней )
<artus> я тебе вчера все подробно расказал, и конфиг ксорга свой дал , лопать логи
<proteus86> если с твоим ксоргом еще запустилось но так же как и обычно то со вторым ксоргом который мне дали все умерло )
<shenmue> эм... тебе не заменять их надо. а подогнать параметры под себя
<yrussq> Ну так что про getpt и fstab никто не в курсе? :)
<User849[web]> здравствуйте, а подскажите, где в ubuntu 11.10 найти vgaswitcheroo?
<gdane1> что?
<gdane1> думаю поумолчанию этого в убунту нет
<gdane1> видимо надо поставить
<User849[web]> а ткните пальцем, пожалуйста
<Sergey_IT> тыкнул 6 раз
<gdane1> ну возможно так apt-get install vgaswitcheroo
<User849[web]> я по этой инструкции http://tuksik.ru/2-videocard/ пытаюсь отключить дискретную карту, а папки /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/ нету
<gdane1> а чо за карта?
<User849[web]> E: Не удалось найти пакет vgaswitcheroo
<gdane1> сек
<User849[web]> nvidia 310
<artus> User849[web], Способ. Подходит для все версий linux с ядром 2.6.34  <== не смущает?
<gdane1> оооо
<gdane1> юзер сделай uname -a
<gdane1> у тебя наверняка ядро не ниже 3.0.0.17
<User849[web]> Linux malex-lt 3.0.0-17-generic-pae #30-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 8 17:53:35 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<artus> то что там + стоит, далеко не факт что оно тебе что то в тему будет))
<gdane1> вово
<gdane1> 3.0.0.17
<artus> User849[web], «uname -a» узнать свою версию ядра для кого там под кортинкой написано? )))
<gdane1> ты дравато то пропроиетарные от нвидиа поставил?
<gdane1> если поставил то ищи центр управления от нвидиа
<gdane1> если нет, то раздел Дисплей
<User849[web]> а ведь switcheroo этот во всех версиях после 2.6.34, или я путаю?
<artus> там же для невидии вроде как бамблби или что то типа ?
<gdane1> неа
<artus> User849[web], это типа в 34,35 и мооожет быть в 37
<gdane1> щас скажу как называется
<gdane1> для установки можешь использовать Additional drivers
<gdane1> а вообще дрова из коробки работают на ура
<gdane1> протестино и на радион 2400 hd
<gdane1> и на джифорсе 8600 гтс и нвидиа гт 440
<gdane1> и на нетбуке
<User849[web]> с дровами nvidia не работает компиз, и мне бы хотелось полностью отключить дискретную карту
<User849[web]> nvidia я снес
<User849[web]> драйвера тоесть
<gdane1> у меня стоят две карты дискретка и встроенная
<User849[web]> да у меня также
<gdane1> тогда гугли инфу по картам + ядро 3.0.0.17
<User849[web]> ок, спс
<gdane1> хотя начиная с версии убунты 9.04 у меня все бегает без граблей
<gdane1> на двух картах
<gdane1> + два моника подрублены - не работала только ксинерама
<User849[web]> мне батарейку побереч хочется
<User282[web]> хехе никогда линухам непобедить винду пока все ставиться и делается только через шаманский бубен )
<Sergey_IT> User282[web], ты не прав - всё работает
<User282[web]> скажите пожалуйста то что у меня экран нераспознался это глюк экрана или драйверов ?
<User282[web]> никак разрешение не хочет появлятся
<User282[web]> судя по инету не я один такой
<Sergey_IT> это как, где и какой драйвер?
<User282[web]> убунта 11,10 нвидиа на карточку gt 440
<Sergey_IT> сюдя по инету - народ решает эти проблемы
<Sergey_IT> вообще то промежуточные версии ОС нестабильны
<User282[web]> дк по инструкциям везде сделать одно и тоже либо репками либо вручную драйвер поставить
<Sergey_IT> а 11.10 - особенно
<artus> нафига вручную? )
<User282[web]> но не нашел как новеау (кажется) выпилить
<User282[web]> говорят в ней проблема
<Sergey_IT> User282[web], с лайвСД работает?
<User282[web]> нет тоже самое разрешение не подцепляется
<User282[web]> пишет экран не распознан
<User282[web]> говорили про два компонента которые надо удалить и вроде все норм будет
<valsinats> User282[web], http://www.gacosta.net/Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP/making-ubuntunvidia-recognize-your-widescreen-1366x768-resolution.html
<User282[web]> 1366x768 это разрешение у меня есть нету 1280*1024)
<User282[web]> но ксорг щас попробую )
<User282[web]> пока что обновление прет
<User408[web]> всем привет! подскажите плиз, имеется нетбук с bt5, скачал образ убунты, можно ли поставить один linux из под другого не прибегая к внешним накопителям ?
<gdane1> ктонить пробовал новый midori 0.4.0
<gdane1> ?
<gdane1> какие впечатления?
<gdane1> просто стоит на нетбуке переходить на мидори или остаться на лисе?
<gdane1> вроде цпу меньше потребляет + довольно шустро так лазает по сайтам
<gdane1> + вроде как и норм работает с флешем на том же ютубе
<User282[web]> скажите центр управление mageia что это наткнулся что и через него можно ставить драйвера на видео
<User282[web]> это так ?
<gdane1> хз не работал с ним
<User282[web]> sudo apt-get install libvdpau1 nvidia-common nvidia-current-modaliases nvidia-settings nvidia-current
<User282[web]> выдает Для пакета nvidia-current-modaliases не найден кандидат на установку
<baronos> нет его значит
<User282[web]> а в инструкции на вики все должно идти норм
<artus> User282[web], а вики там для 11.10 чтоль?
<User282[web]> тут я не нашел на точное указание версии но по командам остановки ИКСов следует что и на 11,10
<artus> User282[web], из чего следует ?
<User282[web]> Для Ubuntu версии 11.10 и выше:  sudo service lightdm stop
<artus> sudo service  пинают еще с 10й версии
<artus> User282[web], и куда выше то? после 11.10 как бе поакаместь нифига и нет ))
<User282[web]> ну вот инфа по драйверу выдала что все работает но несовсем )
<User282[web]>  glxinfo | grep OpenGL OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation OpenGL renderer string: GeForce GT 440/PCI/SSE2 OpenGL version string: 4.1.0 NVIDIA 280.13 OpenGL shading language version string: 4.10 NVIDIA via Cg compiler OpenGL extensions:
<proteus86> подскажите ресурс через который сюда можно скинуть много строчек из ксорга
<baronos> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<proteus86> http://paste.pro/5147519  вот прикинте там правильно все у меня
<proteus86> или нет
<artus> или нет
<artus> или правильно
<andrex> или или
<proteus86> не просто я туда совсем другое вставлял после перезагрузки там все это появилось
<proteus86> ModelName      "CRT-1"     HorizSync       28.0 - 55.0     VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0 вот это я так понимаю и отвечает за разрешение экрана ?
<andrex> неа
<andrex> !xorg
<ubuntuhelp> X Window System отвечает за графический вывод. Для перезапуска X выполните в консоли "sudo /etc/init.d/{gdm|kdm} restart". Чтобы установить разрешение экрана или решить др. проблемы X, см. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ps: !withoutX
<andrex> опять ссыль на англ вики
<gdane1> народ а есть опенсорс замена ?
<User510[web]> привет всем
<gdane1> замена скайпу
<artus> gdane1, гталк )
<gdane1> опять софт от корпораций
<artus> gdane1, а тебе надо писаный в гараже ?
<baronos> вот там мозилла замутила используй
<gdane1> и что мозилла замутила?
<baronos> общение по типу скайпа по технологии html5
<gdane1> аааа
<User510[web]> какой видеодрайвер лучше nouveau или оф?
<baronos> ну правда тестого типа
<gdane1> а название не подскажите?
<User510[web]> через html5 можно смотреть потоковое видео на мобиле)
<baronos> gdane1: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33561
<gdane1> да меня не корпорации беспокоят - беспокоит факт перекупки скайпа мелкософтом и интерес к нему со стороны фсб
<artus> его там и без html5 можно смотреть :)
<artus> gdane1, а скайп и не нужен))
<baronos> xmmp можно использовать вроде как для звонков
<gdane1> можно
<gdane1> пока и его не взломали :)
<baronos> маил агент
<gdane1> другое дело всех ведь не пересадишь на хмрр
<User510[web]> какой видеодрайвер лучше nouveau или оф от nvidia?
<baronos> хотя линукс клиент умеет или нет я хз
<artus> gdane1, поднимаеш астериск , прячеш его за впном, и все, секурнее некуда )
<gdane1> баронос вот майл агент и все что делает майл ру не предлагать
<gdane1> артус да я уже подумывал
<gdane1> заодно вон валяется свободная кора дуба
<baronos> я бы гталк юзал, но увы не все хотят на него переходить
<User510[web]> какой видеодрайвер лучше nouveau или оф от nvidia?! ау
<baronos> !repeat
<ubuntuhelp> Не думайте, что Вас игнорируют, и не повторяйте часто свой вопрос. Если никто не знает ответа, никто Вам и не ответит. Во время ожидания ответа Вы можете поискать помощь на https://help.ubuntu.com или http://wiki.ubuntu.com . См. также !patience.
<artus> @kick "User510[web]" ты бы в гугл так флудил
<gdane1> юзер я на офе сижу
<gdane1> и все летает
<XuMuK> ку
<baronos> hola
<gdane1> ну вот - злые админы кикнули юзера :)
<XuMuK> baronos: hola, tio) que tal?)
<gdane1> aloha, comes tas?
<baronos> нормально все :)
<gdane1> на сем увы мои познания испанского заканчиваются :)
<proteus86_> ой я ткнул  sudo apt-get purge nouveau-* чето много он удалять начал )
<artus> proteus86_, нафиг ?
<proteus86_> эммм дк говорили что надо удалить это чтоб дврова на видео встали норм )
<gdane1> он сначала удалил пользователя? :)
<baronos> !blacklist
<ubuntuhelp> Для запрета загрузки модулей ядра открой /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist и добавь список модулей. Для загрузки модулей в определенном порядке отредактируй /etc/initramfs-tools/modules и выполни "sudo update-initramfs -u"
<baronos> хмм
<artus> proteus86_, вобщето его заблеклистить надо, интересно, до тебя на какой итерации дойдет что хватит страдать фигней и надо взять sgfxi
<proteus86_> может и удалил там много чего поперло )
<proteus86_> что за sgfxi
<proteus86_> нету у меня такого
<artus> ладно, развлекайся
<baltazor> Приветствую
<andrex> ку
<baltazor> кто может подсказать, как сделать что бы tray в gnome shell 3.2 был постоянно виден?
<baltazor> который справа внизу в углу
<artus> baronos, даай ссылочку на трей человеку )
<baronos> baltazor: если только на верхнюю панель переместить
<artus> ато толи я дурак, толи чего, но как то не работает поиск у меня по extensions.gnome.org
<baltazor> baronos: можно скрин что бы увидеть как выглядит?
<baronos> artus: покажи скрин)
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/482931/84d57789
<baltazor> artus: ну в принципе в гном 3 можно привыкнуть, правда напрягает каждый раз открыть трей и "обзор"
<baronos> artus: то которое я тебе дал расширение его нет на сайте :)
<artus> baltazor, http://itmages.ru/image/view/480050/88b8b8b9 а вообще вот так )
<gdane1> кстати кто каким поисковиком пользуется?
<artus> baronos, а если перенести вот ту кнопашку с верхнего левого в правый угл, то вообще как то все логичнее и удобнее )
<baronos> baltazor: какая версия гном-шелл?
<baltazor> baronos: 3,2 -90%
<artus> baltazor,
<baltazor> baronos: ставил через центр приложений, oneiric , репы по умолчанию
<artus> чето я промахиваюсь)
<baronos> ок, щас дам ссыль на расширение, распакуешь его в ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions/ рестартанешь гш Alt+F2 введешь r и энтер, потом включишь в гном твик
<baltazor> artus: а панель слева - постоянно видна или нужно на Обзор нажимать?
<baronos> baltazor: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/classic-systray%40linuxdeepin.com.tar.gz
<artus> baltazor, а она у меня в фаворитес ))
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/480050/88b8b8b9
<baronos> artus: кнопка фаворитес имеешь ввиду?
<artus> а так как я переней угл активации обзора, то теперь обзор и  не дергается постоянно
<artus> baronos, аха
<baltazor> artus: кстати вижу иконка дропбокса "круто" выглядит)
<baronos> artus: где то на сайте у того типа у которого расширение ты качал был пример кода для расположения этих всех иконок :D или я путаю :D
<artus> baronos, в смысле? ))
<baronos> и было расширение которое делает все иконки на топ панели стилизованные под иконки гш
<baronos> artus: имею ввиду где то видел как в коде расширения сделать расположение меню и иконок
<artus> baltazor, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85G0oFgsN0A&feature=youtu.be
<artus> четокак то не пойму чего такое качество сняло фиговое
<baronos> нормально 720
<proteus86> доброй ночи
<artus> а, то у меня глюк на тытубе )
<proteus86> артус ты говорил про какойто способ установки видео
<baronos> sgfxi
<proteus86> это установить сначала надо ?
<baltazor> baronos: у меня чего то Alt+F2 не пашет
<baltazor> )
<baronos> baltazor: в параметры системы - Клавиатура - Комбинации кл. - Система - Показать диалог запуска установи Alt+F2
<proteus86> ivan@ivan-desktop:~$ sudo sgfxi sudo: sgfxi: command not found
<proteus86> b xnj ltkfnm &
<baronos> proteus86: http://wiki.debian.org/ru/sgfxi
<proteus86> и что делать ?
<baronos> !google | proteus86
<ubuntuhelp> proteus86: Google является большим помощником пользователей GNU/Linux Читай: http://www.google.ru/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=35889
<artus> baltazor, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dd26lIl_tdc&feature=youtu.be вобщем вот дополнения который я еще пользую
<baltazor> artus: :)
<artus> все под рукой , ничего никуда бегать не надо ))
<baltazor> artus: )
<baltazor> baronos: ну и последнее , а гном твик это что?
<baronos> baltazor: gnome-tweak-tool установим
<baronos> установи*
<baltazor> ок
<baltazor> вкл.
<baltazor> сейчас перезапущу гш
<baltazor> идеально, работает, спасибо ):
<baltazor> :)
<baronos> не за что :)
<proteus86> артус твой волшебный плагин не помог
<proteus86> ( после его работы вроде все норм стало но после перезагрузки все вернулось на круги своя
<baronos> там если что нужно два раза использовать скрипт, второй раз после ребута который он попросил после первого раза использования
<artus> proteus86, если  вроде все норм стало , то все остальное зависит от кармы ))
<artus> или же читать надо внимательно чего пишут)
<proteus86> не все прально сделал чес слово ) сидел с распечаткой тут да и делать то там пару строчек кода вбить
<baronos> и на убунут надо в ручную скорее всего свободный драйвер в блеклист добавить
<artus> proteus86, по моим волшебным плагинам нафиг ненужно вообще ничего никуда вбивать
<proteus86> работа скрипта норм скачал он драйвер новеау внес в блэк лист и тп запустил раб стол но всеравно не пысается после перезагрузки
<artus> а если ты тама наставил 100500 драйверов по такому же количеству мануалов, то я то тут причем))
<baronos> теперь второй раз используй скрипт
<proteus86> да не спасибо за помощь !!!
<baronos> чего не
<proteus86> щас переустановлю систему попробую еще разок проделать
<baronos> читать же надо что пишут
<artus> proteus86, те ж написало, ребут чтоб заблеклистить, после чего ешо раз запустить
<proteus86> скрипт я пользовал раз пять )
<baronos> там написано Используйте скрипт повторно после перезагрузки системы
<proteus86> наверно точно надо систему переставить
<[koshka]> Няф
<fxp0> трудно быть по пояс деревянным
<fxp0> да artus? =)
<artus> fxp0, проснулсо уже ? ))
#ubuntu-ru 2012-04-11
<Proteus86> всем доброго утра !
<Proteus86> вообщем не получилось всетаки установить драйвера на видео к сожалению качаю форточку буду ставить обратно ее
<Proteus86> !pasta
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='pasta'
<Proteus86> http://paste.pro/5147524 посмотрите ктонить лог установки через sgfx
<Proteus86> может и установка та не прошла
<proteus86_> пока всем !
<Wizard> привет
<Gakonis> Привет.
<jlewka> а все, разабрался)
<SAPetrovich> test
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Fail!
<SAPetrovich> всем привет
<SAPetrovich> сталкилвался ли кто-ить вот с такой игрушкой http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816115077
<Gakonis> test
<ubuntuhelp> Gakonis, Fail!
<Wizard> привет SAPetrovich
<Wizard> привет Gakonis
<Gakonis> привет...
<SAPetrovich> Wizard, дароф
<Wizard> Gakonis, что? :)
<Gakonis> Wizard, не понял?;-) О чем вопрос...)
<Wizard> о трёх точках
<Gakonis> )
<Gakonis> У-у-у, дружище. На этот вопрос о трех точках не смог ответить даже Шерлок Холмс.)
<Wizard> серьёзное вещ
<Ravenso> Всем привет!!! Помогите настроить xinerama пожалуйста. На twinview работает нормально. Два монитора ЭЛТ и ЖК. Когда включаешь xinerama пропадает все меню окон и через минуту зависает. А когда включаешь x-separate без xinerama то показывает только один мон
<Ravenso> итор а второй полностью белый.
<Wizard> ух.. я всегда использую xrandr
<Ravenso> Wizard всмысле?
<Wizard> ну, включаю второй монитор и работает ;)
<Ravenso> Просто я xrandr еще не разу не пробовал. Может дашь ссылочку где можно почитать про это.
<Wizard> хмм.. в Убунту не надо ничего искать :D включи второй монитор, запусти Установки → екран, тадааам!
<Ravenso> Хм В установках у меня неизвестный экран 2560х1024
<Wizard> только?
<Ravenso> да
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> nvidia?
<Ravenso> lf
<Ravenso> да
<artus> анафига для невидии Установки → екран ? есть невидиа сеттингс, все
<Ravenso> так через него и немогу настроить
<Wizard> странно
<artus> Ravenso, скрин сетингса с отсутствующим разрешением
<Ravenso> Всмысле?
<artus> в прямом, Ravenso покажи мне где там в настройках невидии  неизвестный экран 2560х1024
<Ravenso> В настройках инвидии все нормально с разрешением. Это в насройках экрана у меня неизвестный экран. Мне вообще не это нужно я не могу xinerama настроить.
<artus>  и нафига нужна Xinerama если есть твинвив
<Wizard> :)
<artus> твинвив это средствами невидии, ксинерама средствами ксорга
<artus> так нафига тебе страдать фигней и городить костыли ?
<artus> Ravenso, а ты какого эфекта добитцо то хочеш? )
<Ravenso> Дело в том что меня бесит что твинвив показывает видео на втором мониторе не на главном, wine тоже запускается не на том мониторе. А на xinerama у меня таких проблем не было ( настраивал на кедах ).
<artus> ну скажи вайну export display=0: и будет счатье )
<artus> гипотетически)
<Ravenso> не работает
<artus> Ravenso, я вайн если не в окне, то в отдельныхъ иксах пускаю))
<artus> а видео работает там где запущу )
<artus> вернее на каком мониторе стартану, на том и и фулскринитцо
<artus> Ravenso, а вообще там наверно надо чегото с ксоргом пошаманить, гдето в нем загвоздка
<Ravenso> ну я имел ввиду видео в браузере когда на весь экран запускаешь оно отображается не на том мониторе. Просто у меня еще главный  монитор стоит справа. Это понятно что надо что то с ксоргом шаманить, его то и не могу настроить.
<artus> Ravenso, могу дать вкусный плагин  к хрому, который растягивает видео на весь браузер а не окно )) и в случае с 2мя мониторами нет такого гадства как выход из фулскрина если начать чего либо жамкать )
<Ravenso> давай как раз хромом пользуюсь
<artus> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/mpgjeecnfhippncndbojafcnpocpekcj
<Ravenso> спасибо!!!
<artus> Ravenso, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plMFsyOqtko&feature=youtu.be воть так выглядит)
<artus> тормозит ибо пока в 3.2 гш писалка слегка тупит) хотя в 3.4 уже поправили ее )
<Ravenso> хаха :))) у меня все равно не на весь экран :)
<artus> Ravenso, тама значек синенький жамкнуть надо )) когда проигрывание включил )
<Ravenso> да я разобрался куда жамкнуть надо :) видимо глючит немного, сейчас нормально показывает
<artus> Ravenso, если не появляется, подергой ползунок громкости) его слегка глючит, но в принципе по мне так удобнее всяко чем фуллскрин )
<artus> *а
<Ravenso> Да очень удобно
<Ravenso> Но я все равно упертый буду дальше издеваться над иксами пока не добьюсь нужного :)
<TheFalkorr> http://goo.gl/oI0Ka
<Cuba_013> привет всем.
<Gakonis> привет...
<Cuba_013> если под линукс программы для восстановления данных на винде? удалили раздел
<Gakonis> Говорят R-studio помогает.
<Cuba_013> пасиб . надо попробовать
<[koshka]>  мяф
<TheFalkorr> [koshka]: а вообще.что ты мне на днюху подаришь?
<[koshka]> TheFalkorr, а что бы ты хотел?
<TheFalkorr> [koshka]: новый телефон на андройде?:)
<[koshka]> Ого
<[koshka]> Мой пойдет? :-D
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, вымогатель )
<TheFalkorr> она сама спросила:)
<TheFalkorr> [koshka]: не откажусь от u9000
<[koshka]> :-)
<TheFalkorr> [jnz yt
<[koshka]> Я его даже не поцарапала еще :-D
<TheFalkorr> u8860
<TheFalkorr> в нем батарейка лучше
<[koshka]> У меня ок батарейка
<TheFalkorr> да даже на u8000 согласен
<[koshka]> А я бы хотела galaxy s 9100
<TheFalkorr> моя мечта проще:)
<TheFalkorr> [koshka]: напугал?
<[koshka]> Нет. Мама звонила просто
<pr0mode> ку
<umren> [koshka] galaxy nexus?
<umren> всем крут, но есть очень большая недоработка
<[koshka]> У меня нет
<[koshka]> Galaxy gt s9000
<umren> [koshka]
<umren> А я бы хотела galaxy s 9100
<umren> причем тут 9000?
<umren> а, 9100 это второй гэлекси
<umren> а не некусус
<[koshka]> Я написала, что хотела бы 9100
<[koshka]> Да, второй
<umren> nexus это i9250
<umren> понятно
<umren> второй нормальный, но экранчик сейчас уже не смотрится после нексуса))
<[koshka]> Эх..
<umren> да и у них сейчас цена сопоставимая
<umren> так что смысла не вижу 9100 перед 9250
<SergeyIT> хочется... это гонка без финиша (
<[koshka]> Да я в себе в октябре взяла только s9000.
<[koshka]> Так что уже пофигу
<umren> первый гэлекси?
<[koshka]> Да
<umren> у мя был давно) неплохой аппарат для своего времени
<SergeyIT> давно.. это когда?
<umren> года 2
<umren> чуть поменьше
<umren> он примерно пару лет назад и вышел
<SergeyIT> это разве давно? (
<umren> для мобильного рынка давно
<[koshka]> Эм.. И стоил 4тыщи грн осенью?
<umren> это сколько в долларах?
<umren> или рублях
<[koshka]> 17 тыщ в рублях
<[koshka]> Где то
<umren> тебя обманули)
<[koshka]> Ну 2010 года он
<[koshka]> Покупала я его в 2011
<umren> ну это зависит от того где ты живешь итд.. но примерная цена в россии(москве) можно было его взять за 11-12
<[koshka]> У вас такие же цены были) когда я покупала
<umren> в это время, сейчас дешевле думаю, не смотрел цены
<[koshka]> Даже дороже
<[koshka]> Ну сейчас ясное дело
<umren> все еще зависит от того где покупаешь, если сейчас зайти в МТС и посмотреть ценник на нексус - то он стоит тысяч 30
<umren> если ты пойдешь в другой магазин то он уже стоит тысяч 25.. а если открыть гугл то можно и за 20 взять
<Onkeltem> Меня только что чел на канале #centos назвал немцем
<umren> так же как и с айфонами
<Onkeltem> не я ему ответил: (13:27:20) Onkeltem: Bahhumbug: and I'm russian, dude. We fucked Germanes 50 years ago. Feel the difference :)
<[koshka]> Это ясное дело
<umren> Onkeltem герой
 * Onkeltem гордо прохаживается
<Onkeltem> сорри за оффтоп, умолкаю
<umren> ты лично во второй мировой участвовал? сколько тебе лет уже? ;D
<Onkeltem> У меня вопрос общего плана. Чем отличается Ubuntu server от скажем Debian?
<umren> да и в 62 мы немцев на факали
<SergeyIT> Onkeltem гордо прохаживается как гусь
<umren> еще бы 20 накинул бы)
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: ога
<umren> Onkeltem меньше телодвижений
<umren> Onkeltem по сравнению с дебианом
<Onkeltem> Так вот. Я выбираю дистр для сервера, который собираюсь купить и поставить в датацентр
<umren> Onkeltem больше цикл поддержки
<umren> LTS 5 лет, у дебиана такого нет
<Onkeltem> umren: разве больше цикл? стабильные дебианы как раз раз года в 4 выходят вроде как
<umren> больше
<Onkeltem> мм..
<umren> у дебиана его сократили еще недавно
<Onkeltem> аа, понятно.
<umren> там где то 2-3
<umren> так что я лично, профита от дебиана перед убунту сервером не вижу
<umren> ну и кроме того насколько я знаю в дебиане досихпор юзают System V, в убунту upstart
<Onkeltem> (13:36:04) zymurgy: Ubuntu doesn't have the same reliability, though. << разные мнения. Вот кому верить?
<umren> в убунту сразу тебя приучают к судо
<umren> к дебиане su
<Onkeltem> это не важно
<umren> Onkeltem это чушь
<Onkeltem> Ок, а есть какие-нить доводы в пользу CentOS?
<Onkeltem> Почему так часто выбирают именно её для серваков?
<artus> umren, религия судо запрешает поставить ? и да, кто это там сразу су заставляет? зависит от того как поставиш
<umren> Onkeltem rock solid
<umren> Onkeltem я лично выбираю обычно между центом и убунту сервером
<artus> если че зудо по дефолту может быть
<artus> *с
<umren> Onkeltem но в центосе пакетов не особо много как в бубне, если нужно что то специфическое придется компилить
<Onkeltem> umren: то есть иногда выбираешь всё же центос. Почему?
<Onkeltem> rock solid - что это  значит?
<Onkeltem> Мне лично комфортнее будет конечно на apt/dpkg системе - привычка.
<umren> база - шапка, там проблем нету
<umren> с системой
<Onkeltem> а что, в дебиане есть?
<Onkeltem> что значит "проблемы с системой?"
<umren> то что, там гарантированые обновления и никогда между ними проблем нету (я не встречал)
<umren> они тестируются
<Onkeltem> Почитать бы какое-нить развёрнутое сравнение дистров
<umren> энтерпрайз обычно выбирает центос или рхел
<Onkeltem> umren: угу, ток я уже успел заметить, что есть конкурирующие репы, причем некоторые существуют не смотря на клеймы и недовольство коммьюинити
<Onkeltem> umren: например вчера пообщавшись с центошниками на #centos я помял, что atomic - это плохо
<Onkeltem> понял*
<umren> Onkeltem если не знаешь что выбрать, бери убунту сервер
<Onkeltem> да, скорее всего его и возьму. Сейчас кстати на нём ))) Навернул на рабочую тачку, под насмешки artus и ко
<umren> Onkeltem убунту сервер юзается и в яндексе и в мейле если что, пускай смеются)
<Onkeltem> не, они смеялись над тем, нафига мне он на рабочей тачке, на домашней условно говоря :)
<Onkeltem> я сам не знаю, но мне кажется сайты у меня локальные быстрее стали работать
<umren> просто сложилось сознание типа убунту десктоп дебиан сервер)
<umren> и люди от него никак не отойдут
<Onkeltem> Но это я полагаю в свою очередь связано с ядром на 90%
<umren> так тебе веб сервер нужен?
<Onkeltem> umren: угу, у меня сейчас под столом как раз дебиан сервер - ему уже лет 5 :)
<Onkeltem> umren: да, я хочу в датацентр поставить сервак. Цели - только веб сервер пожалуй
<Onkeltem> PHP/Drupal/NodeJS/MySQL
<umren> тогда убунту
<umren> под ноде гс даже есть пакеты
<umren> самые свежие
<umren> разница с релизом пару дней
<Onkeltem> ага, меня это тоже радует
<umren> на центе тебе бы его пришлось компилить
<umren> на дебиане там наверное версий годовой давности)
<umren> а учитывая его скорость разработки это критично)
<Onkeltem> umren: сейчас только вот поставил nodejs/npm на centos - спасли честкие инструкции nodejs.org - кто-то для rhel собирает видать
<Onkeltem> umren: спасибо за консультацию
<pr0mode> 3 года назад тоже стоял перед выбором, в итоге выбрал убунту сервер, пока всем доволен ....
<fxp0> не бери убунту сервер
<fxp0> страшно будет обновляться
<fxp0> бери центос
<fxp0> =)
<fxp0> есть федора, она для рхела как убунту для деба
<fxp0> обкатка новых фенечек
<umren> не сравнивай
<fxp0> и когда эти фенечки будут вылизаны до предела тогда рхел релизится
<fxp0> а цент пострен на пакетной базе рхела
<fxp0> один в один
<fxp0> тока логотип сменен и поддержки платной нету
<fxp0> так что цент = рхел
<umren> тогда уж лучше сайтифик линукс кстати)
<fxp0> а убунту сервер = убунту без иксов и с выбором усановки
<umren> в церне апдейты быстрей собирают
<umren> чем в центосе
<fxp0> umren: он и стоит =)
<fxp0> тока лень репы добавлять
<baronos> уже до адронного коллайдера что ли дошли :)
<umren> в убунте вот ниче добавлять не надо
<TheFalkorr> fxp0: расскажи это тем, кому это интересно:)яндексу, википедии.расскажи им, как страшно обновляться и как в убунте нестабильно:)
<umren> поставил запустил пнул под ящик и работает
<fxp0> она страшная
<fxp0> TheFalkorr: думаешь они не пилят ее под себя?
<fxp0> я неуверен
<umren> fxp0 поверия древних славян?
<fxp0> а по uname -a да
<fxp0> убунту показывает
<fxp0> TheFalkorr: по правде говоря все умные свалили за бугор
<fxp0> наняли за 5 тыщ по обьявлению
<fxp0> а нанятые по обьявлению ниче кроме убунты не умеют
<fxp0> отсюда и выбор
<fxp0> фряшники то уволились =)
<fxp0> и трут они там целыми днями про атишные дрова да про кнопочки
<fxp0> =))
<umren> ты о чем вобще?
<fxp0> про википедию и яндекс
<fxp0> яндекс кстати так прямо и пишет мол нанимаем на работу
<pr0mode> ну я бы не сказал что страшно в бубунте обновляться ))
<fxp0> приходите
<umren> ты думаешь кто то нанимает работу по дистру?
<fxp0> и еще он пишет что в пршлый раз всего 15 процентов сдали экзамен
<fxp0> поэтому в этот раз задания будут попроще
<fxp0> =))
<umren> чето ваще неадекватно)
<fxp0> umren: уверен
<umren> перебор)
<fxp0> umren: могу пруф дать
<fxp0> тока вот найду сейчас
<fxp0> ссылку
<TheFalkorr> fxp0: конфиги у них свои с шаблонами, а убунта ставится ванильная. у тындекса
<TheFalkorr> железки наливаю ванильной, ставлю пакеты для lxc, виртуалки копирую 17:22:11
<TheFalkorr> конец цитаты
<fxp0> umren: сорри обманул
<zloeYXO> всем привет
<fxp0> несдали 15 %
<fxp0> http://clubs.ya.ru/company/replies.xml?item_no=45865
<umren> fxp0 а причем тут школа анализа данных и работа в яндексе?
<umren> o_O
<fxp0> имхо оттуда самых умных забирают себе
<fxp0> иначе зачем учить
<umren> школа анализа данных это попытка дать "современное" образование
<zloeYXO> подскажите пожалуйста, нормальный мануал по openssl
<umren> в россии
<umren> fxp0 только вот каким боком тут убунту сервер я не понимаю
<fxp0> я ж обьяснил
<fxp0> обьясняю еще раз
<umren> давай объясни убогость убунту сервера на примере школы анализа данных
<umren> особенно где связь
<fxp0> я говорил что убунту сервер нестабилен на что мне возразили что на нем яндекс и википедия
<fxp0> это раз
 * TheFalkorr намекнет, что майор является основателем и главным членом сообщества ненавистников убунты во всех ее проявлениях
<fxp0> пока понятно?
<fxp0> =))
<fxp0> TheFalkorr: я ее уважаю как линукс и уважаю на десктопе хотя бы за попытку приблизится к идеальному десктопу
<fxp0> =)
<TheFalkorr> ну это не отменяет твоего членства в сообществе ненавистников:)
<umren> fxp0 дальше давай
<fxp0> umren: так вот. яндекс раньше был на фре. потом те кто пилил там фрю уволились
<fxp0> а уровень юзеров можно узнать посидев денек на руснете на канале freebsd
<fxp0> и тут
<fxp0> всмысле уровень знаний
<umren> fxp0 связь где?
<SergeyIT> на канале убунту ругают убунту...
<fxp0> так вот
<fxp0> слушай дальше
<fxp0> яндекс набирает в свои школы по обьявлению чтоб потом выдернуть оттуда себе лучших
<fxp0> предположим
<umren> fxp0 ок типа те парни уволились пошли на улицу жить, яндекс думал где брать новых и оказывается все знают бубен и вот неожиданно мы переходим на убунту сервер?
<fxp0> иначе зачем учить
<zloeYXO> подскажите мануал по openssl да бы настроить dovecot
<fxp0> umren: именно
<fxp0> а раз все знают только бубен то прессрелиз яндекса
<fxp0> типа пацаны мы сваливаем на убунту
<fxp0> =)
<fxp0> логично?
<umren> fxp0 это догадка
<umren> fxp0 одна из миллиона
<fxp0> http://company.yandex.ru/job/vacancies/
<fxp0> вот список вакансий
<umren> Системный администратор Unix
<fxp0> в яндексе тяжелые времена?
<umren> где тут слово убунту
<umren> там всегда куча вакансий
<fxp0> ну.. в эпл разве куча вакансий?
<fxp0> или в гугле
<umren> у эпл есть представительно в россии?
<umren> в гугле 1 офис
<fxp0> ладно в гугле
<SergeyIT> у всех своя куча...
<umren> с 2 разработчиками и 50 менеджерами
<fxp0> я неуверен что там по обьявам набирают
<fxp0> и собеседование будб здоров
<fxp0> *будь
<fxp0> т.е вывод каков
<fxp0> или они так растут что ваще труба
<fxp0> или нету умных
<zloeYXO> меня вообще видно?
<fxp0> zloeYXO: vfm openssl
<fxp0> *man
<SergeyIT> zloeYXO, а гугл смотрел?
<fxp0> там все есть
<fxp0> SergeyIT: зачем гугл. тут быстрее отвечают
<zloeYXO> не скажи
<fxp0> не скажу
<fxp0> но все равно.. я вас всех лублю и уважаю. вы такие милые =)
<umren> fxp0 у гугла 1 офис, у яндекса их куча и если ты присмотришься то увидишь что там вакансии на много городов
<umren> fxp0 разница есть?
<fxp0> есть
<fxp0> гугл кого попало не берет
<umren> а, так ты из этих
<fxp0> поэтому его люди работат за.. сколько там офисов у яндекса?
<Civilian> fxp0: у яндекса вакансий куча всегда
<fxp0> почему?
<umren> fxp0 ага, 2 человека делают и поддерживают гугл
<umren> fxp0 а миллиард офисой и вакансий по миру мы не считаем
<Civilian> fxp0: потому что крупным компаниям нужно много людей во первых, во вторых - а ты уверен что каждый откликнувшийся туда попадет? )
<fxp0> Civilian: я уверен что за столько времени сколько они висят хотя б один достойный на каждую вакансию да попался бы
<Civilian> fxp0: одного человека мало, не?
<umren> fxp0 ты не забывай, что многие работают в гугле/яндексе для записи в книжкеп
<fxp0> сколько нужно юникс админов
<Civilian> fxp0: много
<fxp0> поконкретнее
<umren> fxp0 один конечно же
<fxp0> примерно
<umren> fxp0 один бсдшник уволился и теперь ищут 3 года 1 убунтоида
<umren> вот и весь яндекс
<umren> ))
<fxp0> не перегибай
<fxp0> я ж не так говорил
<umren> а отделы с разработчиками вобще пустые стоят
<umren> все вакансии на сайте же, работать некому кризис
<Civilian> fxp0: я бы предположил, что зависит от количества серверов и сложности сервисов. Для компании такого рода - много нужно
<Civilian> не один, не два и не 10
<umren> поэтому яндекс не развивается и у него кроме поиска ничего нет
<umren> ну те 100 сервисов мы не считаем
<umren> это не для нас
<fxp0> ну 1000 человек админов
<fxp0> берем одну ваканчию
<Civilian> fxp0: тысяча думаю перебор будет
<fxp0> вакансию*
<fxp0> ну 500
<Civilian> umren: у яндекса порядочно сервисов. Директ, Метрика, всякая реклама и т.п.
<fxp0> 500 нормально?
<umren> Civilian я говорю языком fxp0
<Civilian> umren: а, ок
<Civilian> fxp0: возьми лучше 150
<Civilian> но не суть думаю
<umren> в яндексе ротация нормальная, особенно в низших чинах
<fxp0> umren допер о чем будет моя речь =)
<umren> пришел чувак, получил 5 рублей поработал пол года, потом пришел к другому работодателю и сказал "я работал в яндексе"
<umren> дай мне 100500 миллионов
<umren> я крут
<fxp0> опять же как это влияет на качество?
<umren> это и так понятно, ты думаешь в гугле не так на западе?
<umren> именно так же
<fxp0> ты видел чтоб гугл лежал
<fxp0> хоть раз
<umren> эти работодатели у всех в сознании как элита ИТ, типа поработать там это набить себе ценник в 2-3 раза
<fxp0> а в яндексе это как заздрасте
<fxp0> кто то чето не туда зароутил и нате вам
<umren> я сам пользуюсь гуглом, гмайлом и гуглокартами вместо всего от яндекса, но это не значит что яндекс говнецо?
<fxp0> полдня!
<fxp0> полдня он лежал
<umren> пол года назад/
<umren> ?
<fxp0> для такой конторы ящитаю это непростительно
<fxp0> да хоть когда
<fxp0> и как говорил иосиф виссарионович кадры решают все
<umren> у яндекса маркет и деньги ниче так, остальное не юзаю
<fxp0> соответственно можно сделать вывод о выучке месных кадров
<umren> и фотки тоже неплохо хранить впринципе
<fxp0> а если там такие кадры то надо дать им то что они хотя бы видели
<fxp0> чтоб они работали
<fxp0> ну а сейчас очень мало мало тех кто не ставил себе убунту
<fxp0> из линуксоидов конечно
<umren> мне кажется бсд уже планомерно себя изживает на протяжении кучи лет
<fxp0> это первое с чего все нчинается
<fxp0> umren: угу
<umren> ее все меньше и меньше - почему?
<fxp0> незря же девятка вышла
<fxp0> со своим собственным компилятором
<fxp0> а не гцц
<umren> просто потому что нету специалистов?
<fxp0> почему ее меньше?
<fxp0> на вебсерверах да
<fxp0> меньше
<umren> а где ее много? в гугле не юзают тоже
<fxp0> у гугла своя какая то мулька
<fxp0> и опять же там упор на веб
<umren> гобунту?
<fxp0> неправда ли?
<umren> что значит упор на веб? веб сейчас везде
<fxp0> в смысле веб серверов да.. фряха пока проигрывает
<fxp0> umren: не везде
<Civilian> fxp0: ты очень наивен, если думаешь что в яндексе только убунта
<Civilian> да и о причинах тоже
<umren> ну в деревне кишино я думаю еще бсд стоит
<fxp0> =))
<fxp0> b tot ghjcnjbn cnj ktn
<fxp0> и еще простоит сто лет
<umren> что такое упор на веб?
<fxp0> поиск -наше все, а дпльш накручиваем сервисы
<fxp0> *дальше
<umren> а что такое не упор на веб?
<fxp0> поиск -наше все, а дальше накручиваем сервисы
<umren> а в чем разница?
<fxp0> веб поиск
<fxp0> и веб сервисы
<fxp0> а они на чем то должны крутится
<fxp0> наверное на убунте
<umren> а что еще?
<umren> КВМ?
<fxp0> потом дядя вася майнтейнер пакетов после недельной пьянки коммитит патч
<fxp0> и все
<fxp0> гуглу хана
<fxp0> лежит полдня
<fxp0> как яндекс
<fxp0> =)
<umren> ты реально думаешь что там апдейтером пользуются?
<fxp0> нет конечно
<fxp0> каждый пакет собирают из исходников
<Civilian> fxp0: узнай что как есть на личном опыте, потом суди )
<umren> каждый день одмин строчит apt-get upgrade, ага
<fxp0> Civilian: я не сужу
<umren> он строит догадки
<Civilian> fxp0: а как это иначе называется? )
<Civilian> fxp0: делаешь непонятно на базе чего непонятно какие выводы
<fxp0> я говорю как я думаю и прицепляю к этому общеизвестные факты
<umren> инфраструктура выбирает свои инструменты, а он негодуют почему это не фрибсд
<fxp0> =))
<fxp0> я негодую почему это убунту
<fxp0> ведь она сырая и ее часто ломают апдейты
<umren> ну в бсд же нету gcc?
<umren> ты сам сказалл
<fxp0> umren: ты опять ерничаешь
<Civilian> fxp0: ubuntu lts довольно стабилен, не так уж сильно хуже debian stable на самом деле, особенно если подождать годик после релиза
<Civilian> и сроки поддержки четко фиксированы
<umren> а вот сидит отдел разроабчиков и тестирует своой софт, потом они кидают его на фрибсд и там ниче не работает надо пересобирать тестировать опять
<umren> это удваивает колиичество работы по тестированию
<umren> кому это надо? только тем кто хочет работать в  убыбток
<umren> убыток)
<fxp0> =))
<fxp0> ну вы блин даете
<Civilian> fxp0: из пакетных дистрибутивов выбор то какой?
<fxp0> да я насчет тупых в яндексе пошутил, наверное плохо ибо никто не понял шутки =)
<Civilian> debian, ubuntu lts, rhel, centos
<fxp0> ясен пень переход был из за производительности
<fxp0> и ясен пень они там пилят ее под себя
<Civilian> при этом бабло на этом делают авторы rhel и ubuntu. Тех, кто любит debian/ubuntu больше, чем тех кто любит rhel/centos/fedora
<fxp0> просто линукс по всем тестам шпилит фряху в веб серверах в скорости
<fxp0> но вот по отказоусточивсти тут уж я не шутил
<fxp0> мне было бы страшно
<Civilian> fxp0: все зависит от умения готовить )
<fxp0> незнаю как вам но на серьезный какой нть сервис я бы не рискнул ставить убунту
<umren> ставят
<umren> и все работает
<umren> в итоге - это твои поверия
<fxp0> может и так
<fxp0> жизнь покажет
<umren> твои страхи подсознательные
<Civilian> fxp0: все зависит от того что ставить, как ставить и как этим рулить
<fxp0> у меня пока все тьфу тьфу работает
<fxp0> и нету убунты
<fxp0> а не
<Civilian> поставишь 12.04 сразу после выхода - огебешь кучу граблей
<fxp0> вру
<fxp0> есть на виртуалке для доступа к квм
<fxp0> но там вроде минт 12
<Civilian> через полгода - уже приемлимое количество граблей
<fxp0> Civilian: сообщество просто большое
<Civilian> ну и это тоже + база пакетов готовых
<umren> fxp0 для веб сервера я всегда выберу убунту кстати
<fxp0> ну на вкус и цвет
<fxp0> я ж не спорю
<umren> up & running реально за минуты можно получить, работает все стабильно
<fxp0> для шлюза я не выберу убунту никогда ибо нужна надежность
<fxp0> для почтовика тоже
<umren> центос тоже ниче, но чуть побольше телодвижений
<umren> для шлюза ты выберешь фрибсд?
<fxp0> vrrp хуже чем carp
<fxp0> да
<umren> я знаю почему, потому что ты не умеешь iptables
<fxp0> =)
<umren> угадал?
<fxp0> умею
<fxp0> поверь
<umren> не верю, я кучу бсдшников видел которые ее тока на шлюз ставят
<umren> и никто не осилил iptables
<fxp0> а неверишь спроси у того кто суда ubuntuhelp повесил
<umren> говорят сложно
<umren> а в бсд просто
<umren> для почтовика в крупных конторах вобще те венде придется ставить
<umren> винду
<umren> с exchange server
<fxp0> а в качестве фронтэнда?
<fxp0> ексчейндж внутри конторы
<fxp0> а наружу шлет не он
<umren> бсд?
<Civilian> fxp0: аргументированно можешь сказать, чем не надежен linux? :)
<umren> бсд как почтовик лучше чем линукс?
<umren> что еще расскажешь?
<Civilian> можешь даже на примере убунты той же (lts)
<Civilian> интересно послушать
<umren> он ставил десктоп и у него не поставились дрова ни ати == убунту сервер говнецо
<umren> ))
<umren> НЕСТАБИЛЬНО ПЛОХО
<fxp0> я щас с вами дружить не буду
<fxp0> с umren например
<TheFalkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/04/11/two/
<fxp0> я же не говорю что ты несправишься не с циской ни с джуником. а ати я соберу и из исходников будь уверен
<fxp0> ок?
<fxp0> Civilian: ну .. об этом говорит хотя бы форум
<Civilian> fxp0: форум любого дистрибутива пестрит толпой людей с воплями "помогите-спасите-все-умерло-аааа"
<Civilian> fxp0: приведи конкретные косяки
<fxp0> найди такое количество мессаг хоть на одном фряшном форуме
<fxp0> и я сдамся
<umren> найдите стока фришников
<umren> и я сдамся
<Civilian> fxp0: у фри юзеров на несколько порядокв меньше
<fxp0> и уползу в норку
<Civilian> будет столько же - найду и там
<fxp0> =)
<Civilian> fxp0: вопли на форумах от десктопных юзеров, которые поставили потому что им сосед-хакир сказал ч то это круто, а виндафс сэмь не круто
<Civilian> они много генерят мусора
<umren> и обои там скучные
<TheFalkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/04/11/excite/
<umren> TheFalkorr 13 дюймов это уже серьезно
<Civilian> fxp0: у меня был знакомый, который nsswitch.conf поправил в oowriter'е а полученной odt сделал mv
<Civilian> и потом удивлялся откуда глюки
<Civilian> и долго вопил что линукс это унылое...
<umren> TheFalkorr по харакреристкам мне нравится
<TheFalkorr> umren: я вот смотрю на экрано своего ноута и всегда хочу, чтобы он стал планшеткой
<TheFalkorr> 13" - это ОНО
<umren> хз, я пока для планшета юзкейса не нашел
<umren> лично для себя
<umren> единственное применение про которое я чаще всего слышу "удобно лежать на диване смотреть сериал и браузить"
<umren> в дефультном браузере адблока нету вроде.. а без него противно в интернет выходить
<fxp0> TheFalkorr: они меня забороли вдвоем
<fxp0> =)
<TheFalkorr> хе
<Civilian> fxp0: у тебя аргументов нет, поэтому и забороли )
<fxp0> ну от вас я тоже не услышал. я хоть каие нибудь приводил а вы тока возражали
<Civilian> fxp0: ты никаких не приводил )
<Civilian> сказал что воплей на форуме полно - тебе объяснили, почему это фигня
<Civilian> на этом все
<Civilian> fxp0: на такого уровня аргументы можно только сказать, что линукс стоит на каждом 9-ом компьютере в top500 суперкомпьютеров, что его юзают в facebook, twitter, google, yandex, vkontakte и т.п.
<Civilian> из крупных компаний где есть freebsd только рамблер и яндекс я могу назвать, да и то
<fxp0> Civilian: на что я возражу что это веб ориентированные компании, а мы выяснили что линукс быстрее на веб серверах
<Civilian> *прошу прощения, в 9 из 10, а не каждом 9-ом
<Civilian> fxp0: ты наивно полагаешь, что большой сервис состоит из 1 сервера
<vamadir> Народ как убрать крестик с окон или переназначить на сворачивание?
<SergeyIT> Civilian: а я гадал, что же на остальных стоит ))
<Civilian> SergeyIT: на каких остальных? На роутерах порой проприетарные поделки встречаются
<ambal> q2all)
<TheFalkorr> Civilian | fxp0: ты наивно полагаешь, что большой сервис состоит из 1 сервера
<TheFalkorr> fxp0: это надо в рамочку забить:)
<TheFalkorr> fxp0: эт канешна правда:)откуда тебе знать о том, сколько серверов как куда где использовать)))
<Civilian> fxp0: веб-сервер это лишь фронтэнд
<ambal> у меня вопрос немного не в тему, извините) просто гугл ничего толкового не выдаёт( от меня в твиттер идёт спам, у меня ubuntu 12.04 и мозилла, ежедневно ставлю все оновления, я не пойму откуда он идёт... как найти и убрать эту дрянь?)
<Civilian> у тебя за фронтэндом может соять 100500 серверов бэкэндов, делающих свои дела - считающих, хранящих данные
<Civilian> бэкапов, обработки разного рода, сбора и т.п.
<vamadir> ambal, только гуглить тут сейчас идет ХОЛИивар. Или зайти позже когда будут разумные люди
<ambal> vamadir: спасибо) продолжу гуглить)
<Civilian> ambal: я бы проверил софт, с которого разрешено писать в твиттер и пофильтровал бы ключи
<Civilian> для начала
<Civilian> ambal: особенно если есть на android'е
<TheFalkorr> ambal: я бы посоветовал бросить пить и рассылать по пьяни спам
<ambal> Civilian: да, появился android , примерно с этого времени начался спам.. как проверить ключи и что за ключи?
<Civilian> ambal: я твиттером не пользуюсь практически - у него есть страничка в настройках с разрешениями - я бы отобрал все какие есть и посмотрел бы, что изменится
<ambal> Civilian: да, спасибо, уже там)
<ambal> Civilian: сейчас ужесточу безопасность по полной)
<baronos> vamadir: вроде через dconf-editor org.gnome.desktop.wm меняется.
<SergeyIT> ух, затахли...
<Wizard> aaaa!
<Wizard> лучше?
<Wizard> :)
<vamadir> baronos, а в lxde также?
<TheFalkorr> оооооооохщиииииии
<TheFalkorr> 300 метров обнов
<TheFalkorr> давно такого не было
<vamadir> bronos, для lxde не канает
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, где столько?
<TheFalkorr> в системе столько
<vamadir> о.... у меня есть вопрос. А можно сделать так что бы вынести в отдельное окно флеш спрограмму? или игру? не важно какой флеш. Просто вынести или сделать как приложение?
<Gakonis> Можно.
<vamadir> допустим есть флеш ася, а я хочу к себе на рабойчий стол и в трей
<[koshka]> Котята <3
<jlewka> vze////
<jlewka> тоесть,
<jlewka> мяу...
<BlancoD> Почему хромиум не поддерживает WebGL?
<BlancoD> Фаерфокс нормально с ним работает
<NoOova> потому что файрфокс это геко а хромиум вебкит
 * TheFalkorr почесал затылок, но так и не понял, каким макаром гуглокарты с включенным вебГЛ работают в его хромиуме, когда, как оказалось, хромиум не поддерживает эту вещь
<NoOova> почему через сито вода протекает а через кастрюлю нет
<TheFalkorr> причем не поддерживает ВНЕЗАПНО
<NoOova> потому что она спроектирована так :))
<BlancoD> TheFalkorr, Карты у тебя не вебГЛ значит
<TheFalkorr> BlancoD: дада.конечно не вебгл.я ТЕБЕ верю, а не гуглу.
<BlancoD> TheFalkorr, Вот зайди на эту страницу в фаерфоксе и в хромиуме, и скажи чем отличается http://www.eveonline.com/universe/spaceships/
<TheFalkorr> BlancoD: а теперь расскажи нам, как космические корабли бороздят поверхность океана
<BlancoD> TheFalkorr, Зайди по ссылки и посмотри как бороздят ))
<BlancoD> По ссылке*
<[koshka]> TheFalkorr, :-P
<baronos> ну хромиум быстрей открыл страницу чем фф :)
<BlancoD> Нашёл сейчас статью про включение вебГЛ в хромиумэ, вот вырезка: " chrome://chrome-urls/ в ней есть хорошая страница chrome://flags/ и в ней замечательная настройка Переопределение списка программного рендеринга включил я ее и готово" сам ещё не пробовал включить
<BlancoD> baronos, :D
<TheFalkorr> http://itmag.es/2YnKV
<TheFalkorr> и че?
<TheFalkorr> отличий никаких
<BlancoD> Ура, вебГЛ включился
<TheFalkorr> кстати вебгл в хроме/уме с версии 9 по умолчанию включен
<BlancoD> TheFalkorr, Тогда я вообще не понимаю, у меня ведь 18 верия, почему у меня был выключен
<TheFalkorr> BlancoD: неча было ковырять дефолтные настройки тред?
<BlancoD> Первый раз в настройки залез
<TheFalkorr> надо в ребут.а то после обновы компиз с ума сошел
<BlancoD> Хотя сейчас меня смущает конкретно описание этой настройки "Переопределяет встроенный список программного рендеринга и активирует графический ускоритель на неподдерживаемых системах."
<BlancoD> Что значит "включает ... на неподдерживаемых системах"
<umren> vamadir: если приложение не адаптировано под air - то никак
<vamadir> umren, жаль
<umren> vamadir флеш на линуксе это вобще гиблая тема
<umren> vamadir не думаю, что стоит этим интересоваться
<vamadir> umren, да номально. :)
<vamadir> ну есть конечно косяки. Но не так страшно
<TheFalkorr> от другое дело
<TheFalkorr> заодно проверил создание нового соединения трижи от мегафона.поправили мой баг
<TheFalkorr> теперь единая точка доступа, без разделения на регионы
<TheFalkorr> тазик 4.0 вышел
<TheFalkorr> http://www.youtube.com/embed/A3Atj57r15U
<OnkelTem> Привет
<OnkelTem> Kodirovka ok?
<[koshka]> Ок
<OnkelTem> Ладно, будем считать, что в порядке. У меня такой вот вопрос: я обратил внимание, что при изменни размера окна браузера, у меня в ноуте внутри что-то шумит O-o
<OnkelTem> [koshka]: спс
<[koshka]> На взлет собирается
<[koshka]> baronos, ррррррр
<OnkelTem> останавливаю мышь - не шумит, начинаю на мм передвишать - начинает работать какой-то моторчик )
<OnkelTem> То есть резко и мгновенно ускоряется вентилятор?
<[koshka]> Куллер, не?
<OnkelTem> Ну, он, да. А чему еще..
<OnkelTem> Я удивлен такой зависимостью. Но это еще не всё
<[koshka]> Ну дык проц наверное греется, и куллер начинает пахать
<OnkelTem> gnome-shell через минуту после таких вот изменений размеров окна браузера - падает
<[koshka]> Так не меняй :-D
<OnkelTem> причем раза два сам перезапустится, а на третий-четвертый - падает окончательно
<[koshka]> На форуме ниче нет такого?
<OnkelTem> не смотрел
<TheFalkorr> OnkelTem: сервопривод мыши работает:)
<openvoid> ну трещание мыши это скорее наводка на звуковую плату
<openvoid> или в бп у транса желехо гремит при изменении нагрузки
 * [koshka] нашла тапки TheFalkorr
<SergeyIT> OnkelTem, а с тачпадом?
<TheFalkorr> [koshka]: это не мои
<OnkelTem> SergeyIT: сейчас проверю
<SergeyIT> он же в валенках ходит
<OnkelTem> Как жеж хорошо что я через irssi заехал - X-ы постоянно перезапускать приходится
<TheFalkorr> я босиком хожу
<TheFalkorr> зачем перезапускать?
<TheFalkorr> ааа
<TheFalkorr> гномощель перезапускается
<TheFalkorr> baronos: ну что?отвечай за свое детище:)
<[koshka]> Твои Скай, твои...
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, не отпирайся, бегал к кошке? А убегал босиком )
<TheFalkorr> не.я тапками не пользуюсь
<baronos> гш падает на открытых дровах часто, а на убунту еще чаще и на каждый чих!
<TheFalkorr> гш падает.часто
<TheFalkorr> этого достаточно
<TheFalkorr> baronos: кстать потестируй казам
<baronos> это еще что
<TheFalkorr> kazam
<TheFalkorr> скринрекорд и каст
<TheFalkorr> с возможностью в матрешки или вебМ сохранять
<baronos> нафига он? у нас встроеннаый скринкаст, а в будущем целый комбаин будет для редактирования записаного и заливки на видео хостинги.
<TheFalkorr> baronos: в будущем.ты протестируй.мне для статистики:)
<baronos> он под убунту там заточен с ппа всякими вроде
<baronos> стабле или унстабле тестить?
<TheFalkorr> стейбл
<OnkelTem> казам??
<OnkelTem> Могу сказать, что результат не совсем удовлетворительный
<OnkelTem> 264 - проблемы с перерисовкой, появляются белые куски
<TheFalkorr> а у меня отлично
<OnkelTem> vp8 - лучше, но выпадают целые куски
<TheFalkorr> версия 1.0.6
<OnkelTem> TheFalkorr: ты fullscree попиши минут 5-10
<TheFalkorr> а я писал
<OnkelTem> думаю, с дровами беда
<OnkelTem> у меня
<OnkelTem> хотя вроде официальные, всё такое
<TheFalkorr> OnkelTem: а ты с ппа ставил?
<TheFalkorr> там 1.0.4 самое новое.
<TheFalkorr> а в репах 1.0.6
<TheFalkorr> а в сурцах 1.2.0 стейбл релиз
<Onkeltem> TheFalkorr: и оттуда тоже
<Onkeltem> и с разрабом общался - с BigWhale-ом, он мне лично какую-то версию выдавал
<Onkeltem> один фиг - результат умно
<Onkeltem> А шелловский скрин рекординг у меня на чистой системе и то не фурычит
<Onkeltem> (отбежать надо на часок)
<baronos> кодеки надо потому что а убунут не ставит сразу кодеки если галочку не поставить
<Onkeltem> baronos: на прошлой системе (11.10 тоже) стояло у меня мне кажется всё что можно. Ставил с медибунту кажется
<Onkeltem> Вот кстати, всё хочу спросить, да забываю. У меня в Хроме 90% видеофайлов не проигрывается. С чем может быть связано? То ест кликаешь по файлу, Хром в новом окне его на всю разворачивает, внизу панелька. И ничего не показывается
<baronos> поставь дебиан виззи там весь рабочий гном3 будет.
<Onkeltem> baronos: если у меня кривые дрова, то это не поможет
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem: chrome://gpu
<TheFalkorr> проверь
<Onkeltem> Кстати kazam лично ничего не записывет, он просто gstreamer запускает.
<Onkeltem> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWyzVguEARY&feature=youtu.be - вот только что записал по поводу падежей GS
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem: а гномоутилка по другому чтоль?
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem: а ембед сцылку дать низя было?
<Onkeltem> TheFalkorr: затупил
<Onkeltem> http://youtu.be/hWyzVguEARY - так?
<Onkeltem> ой, не то кажется ))
<TheFalkorr> http://www.youtube.com/embed/<код-видео>
<Onkeltem> А какой от этого профит?
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem: а ты попробуй:)
<baronos> фигня этот казам http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGTv73HoxfY
<Onkeltem> baronos: это ты в чем писал, в vp8?
<TheFalkorr>  http://www.youtube.com/embed/ZGTv73HoxfY
<baronos> Onkeltem: этот ролик через казам
<Onkeltem> baronos: там 2 формата, ты в каком делал?
<baronos> хз не смотрел
<Onkeltem> baronos: глянь выше видео про падение gs. Нет идей в чем может быть дело?
<baronos> Onkeltem: дрова
<baronos> Onkeltem: что за карта то вообще?
<Onkeltem> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9600M GT] (rev a1)
<Onkeltem> то есть вообще стоковая-стоковая
<baronos> хз хз, а версия драйвера какая?
<Onkeltem> 280.13
<TheFalkorr> попячтес
<Onkeltem> TheFalkorr: как ссылку получить на ембед? Не руками же составлять? Я просто не могу найти под видео таких ссылок
<baronos> Onkeltem: попробуй через sgfxi поставить посвежее драйвер
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem: а вот чтобы получать автоматом - нужно, чтобы ктото написал расширение
<baronos> вообщем видео с артефактами выходят на стороних скринкастах.
<baronos> так что пусть горят в аду :)
<baronos> вот kazam с кодеком webM http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1_GxZqyat0
<[Raiden]> NVIDIA's Linux team this morning announced the immediate release of the 295.40 Linux driver
<[Raiden]> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Phoronix/~3/LPXd6P56Z8w/vr.php
<Lex_S> вы всё ещё доверяете тестам похороникса?
<[Raiden]> я - да
<Lex_S> ))))
<[Raiden]> был ли повод не доверять?
<[Raiden]> Более 40 населенных пунктов подтоплены в Приволжье, а также на юге и в центре России - реки разлились.
<umren> тоже фороникс?
<[Raiden]> Я в прошлом году был на Днепре летом. И в том месте где у нас палатка стояла на кустах была солома и прочий мусор котоырй после воды остается
<[Raiden]> на уровне с мой рост
<[Raiden]> неа, это я до рсс дорвался
<TheFalkorr> есть тут знающие яваскрипт?
<TheFalkorr> во
<TheFalkorr> кто тут ноджс ставил?
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem: не ты случаем?
<Onkeltem> TheFalkorr: тут
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem: ты яваскипт тут мучил?
<Onkeltem> TheFalkorr: ставил, да. Собираюсь начать использовать эту штуку
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem: а яваскрипт знаешь?
<Onkeltem> TheFalkorr: немного :)
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem:  javascript:document.body.contentEditable='true'; document.designMode='on'; void 0
<TheFalkorr> это понимаешь?
<Onkeltem> baronos: Про sgfxi не слышал, сейчас вот читаю, спасибо
<Onkeltem> TheFalkorr: ну, да. Только сейчас так уже никто не пишет.
<Onkeltem> TheFalkorr: void 0 - не знаю засчем, мусор какой-то
<baronos> Onkeltem: не знаю как у тебя будет, но у меня только с 290,10 нормально аппартатное ускорение работает и не падают иксы.
<Onkeltem> baronos: да ты оказывается кладезь! но из тебя клещами приходится вытаскивать информацию :)))
<baronos> :D
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem: если этот код поставить в закладку браузера - при нажатии можно редактировать сожержимое
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem: мне надо написать подобное, чтобы при нажатии на кнопку вытягивалась одна юрла из кода страницы и открывалась во вкладке
<Onkeltem> TheFalkorr: пример страницы можно?
<TheFalkorr> <link itemprop="embedURL" href="http://www.youtube.com/v/A3Atj57r15U?version=3&amp;autohide=1">
<TheFalkorr> вот этот кусок кода
<TheFalkorr> вытянть этот линк
<TheFalkorr> и открыть
<Onkeltem> а страничку дай где есть этот код
<TheFalkorr> ютюб
<Onkeltem> а. ок
<TheFalkorr> любая страничка с любым видео
<TheFalkorr> чтобы был полножкранный сцылошк
<TheFalkorr> без тела ютюба
<artus> а в идеале чтоб и плейлист подхватывало и крутило :D
<TheFalkorr> artus: сча глянем как с плейлистом
<Iorik> он не включится
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem: ну так?
<Onkeltem> TheFalkorr: ща
<pr0mode> ку
<Onkeltem> TheFalkorr: window.location=$x('//link[@itemprop="embedURL"]/@href')[0].value - проверь пока это. В консоле
<Onkeltem> TheFalkorr: в хромовсской иссесно
<TheFalkorr> не
<Onkeltem> TheFalkorr: javascript:window.location=document.evaluate("//link[@itemprop='embedURL']/@href",document,null,XPathResult.ANY_TYPE,null).iterateNext().value;void(0);
<Onkeltem> TheFalkorr: у меня работает :)
<Onkeltem> а прикольно, мне нравится, даже не знал что такое возможно. А то надоел fullscreen подглючивающий + не видно закладок что бесит
<TheFalkorr> fuf
<TheFalkorr> ага
<TheFalkorr> отдлично
<TheFalkorr> работает
<Onkeltem> TheFalkorr: получилось?
<Onkeltem> гуд
<BlancoD> Подскажите плиз, вменяемый GUI для mencoder
<BlancoD> Пробовал acidrip, но он не может перекодировать в mkv h.264
<Onkeltem> Это бида многих гуи.. Вон, для irrsi делали, делали gtk-шную морду, да так и бросили :)
<BlancoD> И вообще, может подскажите чем вы кодируете в  mkv h.264
<Onkeltem> потому что никому нафиг не надо
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem: дай кось свою страницу в г+
<Onkeltem> TheFalkorr: https://plus.google.com/116408653661000350371/posts?hl=ru
<BlancoD> "потому что никому нафиг не над" Вот в том то и дело, что гуи не нужен как раз тем, кто может сделать гуи, но в том же время может использовать без гуи =\
<Onkeltem> BlancoD: да я понимаю, но в случае с mencoder мне кажется лучше всё же выучить cmd line
<BlancoD> Onkeltem, Да уж придётся )
<BlancoD> придётЬся*
<Onkeltem> BlancoD: mkvtoolnix - не поможет?
<Onkeltem> вот он мне всегда нравился, для узкого круга задач
<TheFalkorr> http://hastebin.com/qageqoyiki.pas
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem: прочти
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem: понимаешь, о чем речь?
<Onkeltem> TheFalkorr: ну, код экстеншена какого-то
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem: понятно что код.он на жс.ты понимаешь в теории, че делает?
<Onkeltem> TheFalkorr: ну, если разобраться.. но сейчас дел много
<Onkeltem> так навскидку не скажу
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem: просто он делает тож, чт ои у нас, ток еще и плейлисты поддерживает
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem: у тя как когда время будет?
<Onkeltem> TheFalkorr: ну могу завтра поковыряться, словимся
<Onkeltem> TheFalkorr: дай ссылку на установку этого экстеншена плз
<TheFalkorr> окей
<Onkeltem> я так понимаю его просто доковырять надо
<TheFalkorr> есливче - я тут
<Onkeltem> ok
<TheFalkorr> ну да.он двухфункциональный
<vamadir> baranos
<TheFalkorr> но ток одна из вариаций поддерживает плейлисты
<vamadir> тут?
<TheFalkorr> ееб выцепить
<baronos> vamadir: baronOs :D
<vamadir> срри
<vamadir> сорри :)
<baronos> :D
<Onkeltem> ))))
<vamadir> baronos приват глянь
<TheFalkorr> а новый тырфес г+ офигенен
<vamadir> ну я мучался мучался с интерыейсами в итоге сегодня перешел на lxde
<vamadir> народ посмотрите у вас флэш грузин он лайнт ТВ с моего сайта или нет? vamadir.com
<TheFalkorr> флеш грузин
<TheFalkorr> flesh грузин
<TheFalkorr> плоть грузина?
<vamadir> грузит*
<TheFalkorr> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/password_strength.png
<Onkeltem> baronos: я только не понял, как ставить то sgfxi? На ланчпаде не нашел, где скрипт скачивать - не понял
<baronos> Onkeltem: щас дам ссыль, там про дебиан, но теже действия я на убунту 11,10 и 12,04 делал.
<baronos> Onkeltem: останавливать DM не обязательно, скрипт сам его остановит http://openreview.ru/?p=805
<baronos> Onkeltem: у меня лично без module-assistant и sudo m-a prepare дрова не ставились.
<Onkeltem> baronos: скачал всё вроде. Теперь просто бинарник запускать без параметров?
<TheFalkorr> щ
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem: во
<TheFalkorr> понял
<[koshka]> Котята <3
<Onkeltem> TheFalkorr: щито?
<baronos> Onkeltem: уходишь в консоль, получаешь рут sudo -i и выполняешь скрипт. если тебе надо посл драйвер то просто sgfxi если нужна определенная версия то sgfxi -o 290.10 например
<Onkeltem> baronos: да, про версию понял - есть в той статье. Сначала попробую просто latest поставить. Спасибо!
<TheFalkorr> openvoid: можешь поправить?
<TheFalkorr> даааа ежжж
<TheFalkorr> baronos: скотинкин
<TheFalkorr> я ж ток хотел его припахать
<baronos> TheFalkorr: кого?
<TheFalkorr> его
<TheFalkorr> кто сча дрова ставит
<brestows> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<baronos> TheFalkorr: ыыы
<TheFalkorr> baronos: ну вот.сломал его
<baronos> TheFalkorr: он вернется в третьей части ;)
<User322[web]> привет всем
<Gakonis> привет..
<[Raiden]> http://img13.nnm.ru/7/1/b/6/e/36c3e316096853988d7f6882704.jpg - автоматизация
<Onkeltem> baronos: 295.33!
<Onkeltem> baronos: полёт нормальный. вроде не падает больше на изменении размера окна браузера
<Onkeltem> baronos: правда всё равно моргает странно
<baronos> Onkeltem: попробуй установить расширение отключения эффектов
<Onkeltem> Народ, а вы записываете где-нибудь в журнальчик/блокнотик какие скрипты, проги, сниппеты используете?
<Vlad____> )
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem: стой
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem: не беги
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem: там внести одно изменение
<Onkeltem> TheFalkorr: Кстати, на странице chrome://gpu у меня вот это написано: @Canvas: Software only, hardware acceleration unavailable@
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem: погоди.сча доделаем - скажу как поправить
<Vlad____> как узнать почему у меня скорость раздачи торрентов начала "прыгать"?
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem: смотри
<TheFalkorr> мы получаем ссылку
<Onkeltem> "Accelerated 2d canvas is unstable in Linux at the moment."
<Onkeltem> TheFalkorr: ага и?
<TheFalkorr> http://www.youtube.com/v/3PtFwlKfvHI?version=3&autohide=1
<TheFalkorr> такую
<TheFalkorr> надо, чтобы к ней добавлялось два поля
<TheFalkorr> &list=
<TheFalkorr> в него содержание <input type="hidden" name="full_list_id" value="UUH6vXjt-BA7QHl0KnfL-7RQ">
<TheFalkorr> этого поля
<TheFalkorr> и &feature=plcp
<TheFalkorr> в итоге  http://www.youtube.com/v/3PtFwlKfvHI?version=3&autohide=1&list=UUH6vXjt-BA7QHl0KnfL-7RQ&feature=plcp
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem: тада и плейлисты поддерживатся будут
<Vlad____> раньше в сутки выдавал по 60 гигов, а ща почему-то скорость прыгает. то мегабайт/с покажет, то на 100 упадёт, то опять резко изменится. :(
<Vlad____> последнее что ставил - munin, avstat и ещё какую-то прогу для подсчета траффика. могут они такое вытворять с коннектом?
<Vlad____> или провайдер наконец-то поглядел что кто-то за месяц терабайт траффа исходящего раздал?
<umren> нет
<umren> а че за провайдер?
<Vlad____> 2ком
<umren> ну терабайт поидее не так много что бы против тебя спец меры предпринимали
<umren> хотя кто знает
<umren> мож ты там один такой уникум и по всем логам у них светишься
<umren> )
<Vlad____> но и неделю назад со скоростью такого не было( бесит неимоверно
<Vlad____> с чего начать? попробовать отключить новые утилиты и посмотреть как без них? или что?
<umren> позвони провайдеру
<umren> ))
<umren> скажи что где мой обещанный стабильный анлим, вы меня обманываете
<Vlad____> :)) и чего? спросить не начали-ли резать мне скорость?
<Vlad____> :))
<umren> угу
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem: ня?
<Vlad____> раньше не было НЕ ЕДИНОГО РАЗРЫВА!
<Vlad____> ща, час ночи будет - позвоню
<artus> @voice Vlad____
<umren> да запись им поставь
<TheFalkorr> https://plus.google.com/105258101046165462263/posts/HKvWmmw8Pw2
<TheFalkorr> хехе
<Vlad____> artus: ? смысл был в передачи интонации цитаты.
<Vlad____> *передаче
<TheFalkorr> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-DzcF8vmjles/T4W1ByX3LxI/AAAAAAAAApE/x3B3zhVqsCk/s940/unity+vs+googleplus.png
<artus> Vlad____, и кому тут важен твои интонированый флуд?
<TheFalkorr> ничего общего не замечаете?
<umren> гуглоплюс вроде обещали обновить
<umren> но где новый интерфейс?
<Vlad____> artus: а кому на канале убунты важен гугл+? не вижу воис фалкору
<artus> чето как то стремный интерфейс
<umren> а во появился )
<umren> нормальный
<umren> прошлый был убог
<Onkeltem> TheFalkorr: javascript:r=XPathResult;d=document;list=d.evaluate("//input[@name='full_list_id']/@value",d,null,r.ANY_TYPE,null).iterateNext().value;l=d.evaluate("//link[@itemprop='embedURL']/@href",d,null,r.ANY_TYPE,null).iterateNext().value+'&list='+list+'&feature=plcp';window.location=l;void(0)
<Vlad____> Onkeltem: не флуди
<Onkeltem> проверил на своём листе - работает
<Onkeltem> Vlad____: вначале код был короче :)
<TheFalkorr> кажись работает
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem: у тя оперы нима?
<Onkeltem> TheFalkorr: не, уже давно не пользуюсь
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem: так
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem: одна проблема
<TheFalkorr> при отсутствии плейлиста поле full_list_id не существует
<TheFalkorr> и скрипт не работает
<shenmue> dctv gso
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<baronos> тыщ
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem: надо при отсутствии поля не добавлять, а идти дальше
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem: как сделать, чтобы если '+list+' не существует - он просто шел дальше
<TheFalkorr> типо если не нашел full_list_id - сделать поле пустым
<Onkeltem> TheFalkorr: минут через 20 гляну
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem: или не пустым, а заменять символом &
<shenmue> круто
<shnaps> Люди, подскажите пожалуйста плеер с поддержкой потоковой музыки?
<shenmue> это с радио что ли?
<shnaps> А то совсем беда, ничего не работает
<shnaps> Да
<[Raiden]> да любой практически
<shenmue> радиотрей к примеру
<shenmue> а вообще все
<shnaps> Ну я как-то пробовал штук 5. ниодин нормально не воспроизуводит
<shnaps> воспроизводит*
<[Raiden]> например?
<shenmue> а я попробывал штук 20 и на всех радио работает
<shnaps> amarok, rhytmbox banshee
<shnaps> totem
<[Raiden]> всё что ты назвал играет радио
<shnaps> что там еще.
<shnaps> О_о
<[Raiden]> в амароке ещё и встроенный список с радио
<[Raiden]> хотя я предпочитаю clementine
<shnaps> Амарок ругается и не хочет ничгео воспроизводить
<[Raiden]> значит гугли пото му, как ругается.
<[Raiden]> у меня ок
<shnaps> какие есть еще неплохие плеера?
<shenmue> центр приложений на что?
<shnaps> Я снес его)
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0411/h_1334166812_4437155_91ae7359b5.png
<[Raiden]> shnaps: qmmp , clementine
<shnaps> ок, спасибо) через часик приду-поставлю
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0411/h_1334167018_9198039_f5b111b95f.png
<[Raiden]> shnaps: всё что ты назвал использует гстример по идее. Т.е. 1 и тот же движок для декодирования
<[Raiden]> видимо не хватает пакетов
<[Raiden]> с кодеками
<[koshka]> [Raiden]: мм, а покажи обоину)
<shenmue> у меня обоина няшнее ^_^
<[koshka]> shenmue: и ты покажи )
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0411/h_1334167128_3449276_02241d63b7.jpeg
<[koshka]> ой, мой любимый вичат <3
<[koshka]> [Raiden]: спасибо )
<[koshka]> почему фф стартует  с автономным режимом?
<himik> [koshka]: вроде это вылечили в версиях больше 3
<[koshka]> 3,6.17 у меня
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem:
<TheFalkorr> [koshka]: старовер?
<shenmue> http://img4.blogs.yahoo.co.jp/ybi/1/b3/c2/slaughterous291/folder/308633/img_308633_5168046_2?1287763381
<himik> [koshka]: вот именно!
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0411/h_1334167422_2494446_e0ce98d164.jpeg
<[Raiden]> эту восточную девочку очень напугали в детстве. С тех пор глаза не смыкаются
<[Raiden]> :)
<TheFalkorr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PtFwlKfvHI&list=UUH6vXjt-BA7QHl0KnfL-7RQ&feature=plcp
<TheFalkorr> shenmue:
<TheFalkorr> у тяж опера?
<shenmue> а щас у меня вот http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-2012-04-11%2022:06:09.png
<shenmue> да
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: добавь вкладочку с кодом http://hastebin.com/figidaxeco.coffee в качестве закладки на панель
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: открой сцылошко на ютюб
<TheFalkorr> и нажми вкладку
<shenmue> зачем?
<[Raiden]> у меня есть
<[Raiden]> плейлист работает
<[Raiden]> если я понял
<TheFalkorr> http://storage1.static.itmages.com/i/12/0411/h_1334166701_6852294_a7b70cc8da.png
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: у тя опера?
<[Raiden]> ну , да, есть
<TheFalkorr> тада отлично
<TheFalkorr> осталось внести проверку на наличие плейлиста, чтобы в случае чего - не останавливался
<shenmue> не понял что ты хошь ...
<[koshka]> shenmue: он всегда хочет что то такое, не понятное
<[Raiden]> я тоже не понял. я такие плейлисты и в фф смотрю , причем давно
<[Raiden]> наверное у этих хромеров опять что-то не работает
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: я выдергиваю окошко видео с ютюба, убирая остальной мусор.делая его полножкранным без использования полноэкранности
<NoOova> добрый вечер господа
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: не ток у хромеров
<TheFalkorr> оно у всех по дефолту не работает
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: прямо эротический рассказ как ты раздеваешь ютуб медленно снимая с него окошко
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: а использовать расширения мне кошерность не позволяет
<NoOova> о[koshko]
<TheFalkorr> ибо 15 метров на него оеративки тратить...
<[Raiden]> и в чем ценность 15 метров пустой оперативки?
<shenmue> TheFalkorr а у меня можно вот так http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-2012-04-11%2022:14:01.png  :p
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: не ток в оперативе дело.расгирения не кроссбраузерны
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem: няяя?
<shenmue> TheFalkorr http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9N8yh6fbvi8 добавь себе плейлист и смотри круглосуточно
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: ты не понял
<TheFalkorr> artus: расскажи ему
<[Raiden]> любители экономить рам похожи на юзера которому над опрежать видео, но религия запрещает нагружать более 15%
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> *нагружать проц
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: и ты не понял
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: смысл не в нагрузке рама
<TheFalkorr> как будто на китайском говорю
<[Raiden]> я чесно говоря не нчень понял о чем ты говоришь.
<shenmue> хм... зачем мне добовлять какой то плейлист видео безостановочного если я его все равно смотреть не буду7
<[Raiden]> у меня нету каких-то расширений для плейлистов
<shenmue> плейлисты на ютьюбе делаются и смотреть можно без проблем
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: да причем тут добавлять?
<TheFalkorr> плейлист вообще был нужен для проверки
<TheFalkorr> можно и без него
<shenmue> TheFalkorr		shenmue: добавь вкладочку с кодом http://hastebin.com/figidaxeco.coffee в качестве закладки на панель
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: ну?проверить работу в опере
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: только причем тут добавление плейлистов в ютюбе?
<[Raiden]> а.. я кажется я понял. только видео и всё в окне
<TheFalkorr> resize a webpage flash element to fit the Chrome
<TheFalkorr> window size
<TheFalkorr> подобное
<[Raiden]> я могу открыть урл в смплейер и получить тот же эффект )
<shenmue> а зачем мне джава если у меня она тока по запросу?
<shnaps> всем холи-вар :-D
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: а смплеер с плейлистами работает?
<[Raiden]> Хм, это не знаю )
<baronos> нафига браузер http://goo.gl/EYLtf тотем лучше :D
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: кстати, слава богу хоть понял о чем я
<TheFalkorr> baronos: ты то молчи.сам такие расширения юзаешь
<baronos> юзал, теперь я тотем юзать буду :D
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem: ты де там?
<[Raiden]> проверил, плейлист не понимает. Если только самому вбить урлы в его плейлист
<shenmue> TheFalkorr добавил
<shenmue> открылся  сайт с джава скриптом
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: м?
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0411/h_1334168800_4318019_e754191d6a.png
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: я также в влц могу
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: во.а если добавить
<TheFalkorr> http://www.youtube.com/v/3PtFwlKfvHI?version=3&autohide=1&list=UUH6vXjt-BA7QHl0KnfL-7RQ&feature=plcp
<TheFalkorr> таку сцылку в смплеер?
<[Raiden]> такую не играет
<TheFalkorr> влч играет, но не берет плейлисты
<[Raiden]> вот эта играется http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PtFwlKfvHI&list=UUH6vXjt-BA7QHl0KnfL-7RQ&feature=plcp
<TheFalkorr> смплеер не понимает ембед сцылки
<TheFalkorr> если встретишь где на сайте фрейм - придется сначала идти на ютюб, потом кормить сцылку
<TheFalkorr> былоб настроение - багрепорт им б запилил
<[Raiden]> а тотем?
<TheFalkorr> baronos: ?
<baronos> чего?
<TheFalkorr> baronos: проверь
<baronos> ссылку которая выше?
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-2012-04-11%2022:30:47.png не пашет либо я чота не понял
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: ага
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: ты ее вставляешь в урл
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: а надо сделать закладку (bookmark) и в нем скрипт
<baronos> Для воспроизведения этого фильма требуется модуль Декодер text/html, который не установлен.
<shenmue> http://hastebin.com/figidaxeco.coffee во первых я весь код не вижу. что за сайт такой дебильный?
<[koshka]> ого
<TheFalkorr> javascript:r=XPathResult;d=document;list=d.evaluate("//input[@name='full_list_id']/@value",d,null,r.ANY_TYPE,null).iterateNext().value;l=d.evaluate("//link[@itemprop='embedURL']/@href",d,null,r.ANY_TYPE,null).iterateNext().value+'&list='+list+'&feature=plcp';window.location=l;void(0)
<[koshka]> колонки как хрипят
<shenmue> TheFalkorr во время просмотра видео по закладке из джава скрипта пройти. прально?
<[koshka]> че там, пульс на алсу сменить надо ??
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: тупо нажал дубликат и эдит
<TheFalkorr> ага
<shenmue> так бы и сказал
<shenmue> а я в закладки сайт этот добавил
<[koshka]> ой кошмар как хрипят то они
<TheFalkorr> дак я ж казал
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: добавь вкладочку с кодом http://hastebin.com/figidaxeco.coffee в качестве закладки на панель
<shenmue> есть же пастбин нормальный
<shenmue> щас сделаем
<TheFalkorr> ток видео с плейлистом надо
<TheFalkorr> юез плейлиста затык, который надо поправить
<shenmue> аа... тогда нафиг надо
<TheFalkorr> без плейлиста поля не существует
<TheFalkorr> а Onkeltem пропал
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: ты мне сам принцип работы в опере проверь.понимает ли опера яваскриптовлкадки
<shenmue> у меня нет плейлистов видео
<shenmue> а делать влом
<TheFalkorr>  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PtFwlKfvHI&list=UUH6vXjt-BA7QHl0KnfL-7RQ&feature=plcp
<TheFalkorr> я ж дал
<TheFalkorr> для теста само то
<shenmue> хы... я не могу создать загладку потому что меню управления закладкими убежало за гном-щель панель =))))
<shenmue> а я ведь говорил бараносу. то же самое и с треем. меню программ в трее уходят за трей панель =)
<shenmue> TheFalkorr http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-2012-04-11%2022:43:20.png на. в опере все работает
<TheFalkorr> атлична
<TheFalkorr> спасибо
<TheFalkorr> осталось только плейлист ишью починить
<shenmue> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hmCzmYHHfY жду кстати рус версии
<shenmue> а фильм между прочим уг
<Onkeltem> TheFalkorr: тут. Да приехали комменты от заказчика, фиксю сайт
<Onkeltem> TheFalkorr: еще пока занят
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem: просто надо какое то OR поставить.чтоб если нет плейлиста(и поля соответсвенно) -он вместо лист ставил &
<[Raiden]> есть ещё вариант. Можно москриптить. Что бы парсило урлы плейлиста и добавляло в плейлист плейера или просто в цакле открывало мплейер )
<[Raiden]> п*
 * [koshka] нашла тапки TheFalkorr
<[Raiden]> цакле, хехе.
<[Raiden]> ну вы поняли
<shenmue> baronos:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=375ENQbru8s =)
<shnaps> Черный плащ доставляет)
<TheFalkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/04/11/nokia/
<shenmue> кому нужен винмобайл и симбиан?
<shenmue> помрут они
<TheFalkorr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4J_h5XKELvc&feature=related
<[Raiden]> пока не мрут
<[Raiden]> я всё ещё слышу рингтон нокии в транспорте и на улице, да и у самого такой
<shenmue> ну да. меню запутанноое. даже званок сменить не могут
<shenmue> звонок*
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> а зачем менять?
<shenmue> потому что у всех такой
<shenmue> TheFalkorr так первые три мульта не смотрел
<Sergey_IT> и что? Голова, руки, ноги тоже у всех есть
<shenmue> соника кстати все части прошел
<Onkeltem> TheFalkorr: да, ща гляжу
<shenmue> вот иксмэна да. все сериалы смотрел.
<shenmue> не понимаю где волтрон, роботэк, трансформеры, спидигонщик
<Onkeltem> TheFalkorr: потихоньку вспоминаю XPath :) Всё проще можно сделать )
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TK7gA-lXBE&feature=related
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem: удиви меня:)
<shenmue> Cartoons там только.
<shenmue> TheFalkorr вот откуда таких гнусявых берут для подкастов?
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: без вузка потянет
<umren> еслиб нокиа пошла путем андроида, я думаю у них бы сейчас все не так уныло было
<umren> хотя возможно что элоп и добивается дешивизны акций нокии, что бы потом МС их купили за копейки
<umren> вывести их в контролируемое падение и купит за ярд кой нидь в десятую стоимость скайпа
<umren> неплохо же)
<Onkeltem> TheFalkorr: javascript:var%20$x2=function(x){d=document;return%20d.evaluate("string("+x+")",d,null,XPathResult.ANY_TYPE,null).stringValue;};l=$x2("//input[@name='full_list_id']/@value");window.location=$x2("//link[@itemprop='embedURL']/@href")+'&list='+l+'&feature=plcp'
<umren>  Onkeltem интересное у вас общение) xpathовое я бы сказал)
<Onkeltem> ога )
<Onkeltem> А мы клёвую штуку делаем
<TheFalkorr> у меня работает
<NoOova> Onkeltem: это разве клевая штука...
<Onkeltem> у меня тоже, на синглах и на плейлистах проверял
<NoOova> седня был вирь на сайте js-овый... он там так был обфусцировано
<Onkeltem> NoOova: да. А тебя fullscreen не бесит?
<NoOova> аа это у тебя просто нормальный якобы код?
<Onkeltem> когда закладки другие смотреть нельзя, пока в видео ничего интересного не происходит
<NoOova> я думал тут методами изврещенного js програмирования меряетесь
<TheFalkorr> и фф и опера
<TheFalkorr> и фф и хром
<TheFalkorr> то есть
<Onkeltem> NoOova: закладку в хроме создай, потом открой на редактирование, и впиши в кач URL этот код.
<NoOova> прошу прощения
<NoOova> Onkeltem: скинь в паст
<Onkeltem> сек
<NoOova> я с вичата
<NoOova> в хром обязательно?
<Onkeltem> NoOova: http://pastebin.com/Ks3BYfy4
<NoOova> или можно в ff в файрбаг постануть
<TheFalkorr> shenmue:
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: даж без файрбага
<Onkeltem> NoOova: ну, не обязательно, главное чтобы document.evaluate поддерживался
<Onkeltem> который xpath исполняет
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: проверь последнюю версию
<NoOova> это на какой страничке выполняь надо
<shenmue> на чем?
<NoOova> оно просто дописывает параметры в window.location.href
<shenmue> плэйлист или чего?
<NoOova> точнее перезаписывает
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: и так и без плейлиста
<NoOova> shenmue: фигасе, в js есть Xpath???
<NoOova> круто, никогда не знал что в html можно так же ходить как в xml с помощью xsl
<NoOova> а в ие работает?
<Onkeltem> NoOova: в IE есть xpath, как рабоатет - не проверял
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-2012-04-11%2023:30:21.png
<NoOova> он есть если контент-тайп text/xml
<shenmue> работает
<NoOova> а метод evaluate у документа есть?
<shenmue> NoOova фигасе ты что спросил ? оО
<Onkeltem> NoOova: проверь:) Зависит от движка. В хроме есть, в mz тоже думаю, в опере наверняка.
<artus> кстаать, кто нить с 2мя мониторами может мне сказать, тулза от minus.com уже научилась определять что их собственно 2?
<bosyi> sos. 911
<bosyi> как установить нумерацию в либреофисс начиная с 3 страницы?
<Onkeltem> bosyi: через стили страниц
<Onkeltem> bosyi: у меня в договорах например есть стиль "первая", "последняя", кроме дефолтной. Использую для показа/не показа колонтитулов
<NoOova> Onkeltem: помоему нет. описание метода на mozilla org тока
<Onkeltem> NoOova: в хроме вообще сказка - в его консоле есть шорткат для xpath - $x. Просто пишешь $x('//img') - и получаешь массив всех картинок
<bosyi> тоесть что-бы первая страница на самом деле была третей . аналог из ворда "начать с..."
<shenmue> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<NoOova> Onkeltem: шикарно. альтернатива стандартным селекторам просто ппц
<NoOova> удобная навигация без jquery
<Onkeltem> NoOova: но в 100 раз удобнее пользовать jQuery. Точно также как в примере выше - делаешь закладку, вписываешь туда код подгрузки jquery (jquerify штука зовется), и всё.
<Onkeltem> да, вполне. Ток xpath надо освоить. Впрочем, он простой
<NoOova> Onkeltem: я более менее знаю xpath и xslt1.0
<Onkeltem> NoOova: брооо )
<NoOova> в любом случае под рукой всегда есть Oxygen
<Onkeltem> я лет 10 назд его знал :)
<Onkeltem> потом правда забыл, за неиспользованием
<NoOova> он в цмске используется для шаблонизации на которой мы сайты стряпаем))) пришлось разобраться
<Selean> привет всем
<Onkeltem> NoOova: для этого же самого я и изучал. Только это была моя эм... цмс-ка, первая. Но на самом деле потом я пришел к выводу, что особо то это не нужная штука :) Есть гораздо более быстрые, эффективные и лаконичные шаблонизаторы
<Selean> Всем привет
<NoOova> Onkeltem: например? смарти? пхптемплейт? фууу)
<Onkeltem> Selean: -доктор, почему меня все игнорируют? -следующий!
<Onkeltem> NoOova: ну например, да. А тебе нравится синтаксис xslt??? это ж убийство
<NoOova> xslt намного удобнее с точки зрения, в пхп просто собираеш данные а в шаблоне их абсолютно как хочешь выводишь
<Onkeltem> ага, и генеришь избыточный xml на каждом этапе.
<NoOova> мне нравится xslt с точки зрения того что есть большее абстрагирование слоев
<Onkeltem> это да
<NoOova> Onkeltem: да это плохо согласен
<NoOova> жаль что в пхп нет xslt2.0 =(
<umren> NoOova любой шаблонизатор так работает
<NoOova> umren: что?
<umren> NoOova правда xslt подразумевался как нечто большее, но идея не зажила
<Onkeltem> но он при этом красив...
<NoOova> в шаблонизаторе пхпшном есть боооольшое желание забыдлокодить при любой возможности
<NoOova> в xslt ты при желании не напишеш ничего типа {php} {/php}
<umren> NoOova я про отдельные шаблонизаторы
<Onkeltem> помню мозг кипел, когда я понимал, что цикла там не сделаешь - в xslt. В xpath 2 понятно уже появились всякие навороты... Но это - не труЪ
<NoOova> Onkeltem: как же рекурсия для цикла от 1 до 10)))
<Onkeltem> NoOova: да да! Упражнялка для ума хорошая )
<NoOova> приятно что размышлять приходится
<NoOova> ага)))
<Onkeltem> NoOova: помню group by когда первый раз сделал на xslt - был доволен как мамонт ))
<NoOova> там же xsl:sort есть
<NoOova> а
<NoOova> группировку...
<Onkeltem> Ага, sql-style
<NoOova> с сортировкой перепутал
<User118[web]> Доброго времени. Два вопроса. Почему на 11.10 сам закрывается скайп? И как заставить убунту видеть камеру?
<Onkeltem> User118[web]: 64bit?
<User118[web]> Да
<Onkeltem> User118[web]: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<NoOova> помню райден говорил что надо поставить =)
<User118[web]> Это поможет?
<Onkeltem> User118[web]: у меня еще звука не было, и в свойствах звук не было Пульсы. После того как либы эти навернул - и Пульс появился, и скайп заработал
<User118[web]> А камера?
<Onkeltem> User118[web]: попробуй, не поможет - снесешь, делов то: apt-get purge ia32-libs :)
<User118[web]> Он сам закрываться перестанет?
<Onkeltem> User118[web]: не могу сказать.
<User118[web]> Ну так а для чего эти либы
<Onkeltem> Скорее всего падает из-за недоступности каких-то ресурсов. Какие ресурсы? Звук и Видео.
<Onkeltem> User118[web]: apt-cache show ia32-libs
<User118[web]> А это что
<Onkeltem> Покажет описание пакета
<User118[web]> Попробую, отпишусь
<User118[web]> Благодарю заранее
<Onkeltem> np
<Onkeltem> User118[web]: думаю падает из-за того, что без этих либо и недоступности Пульсы скайп начинает Альсу напрямую юзать, и в какой-то момент происходит конфликт с самой Пульсой, которая тоже Альсу напрямую юзает
<vamadir> ！past
<vamadir> ！вставить
<vamadir> ！код
<Sergey_IT> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<vamadir> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> vamadir, Failed!
<artus> @kick vamadir ！kick  :D
<Sergey_IT> с Днем космонавтики
<artus> ато наводит понимаеш порчу нипонятную
<artus> vamadir, признавайся, порчу наводиш? :D
<vamadir> блин я хочу текс вставить :)
<vamadir> большой
<vamadir> поэтому спрашивал
<vamadir> :)
<artus> не, большой не надо) надо ссылку на большой )
<artus> http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<Sergey_IT> вамадир не читатель...
<artus> Sergey_IT, а у тя ！ как что отображаетцо? как квадратик или адекватно?
<vamadir> http://paste.pro/5147586
<artus> чето у меня по ходу поломалось слегка с utf спецсимволами (
<Sergey_IT> восклицательный знак
<vamadir> на шел ссылку как флэш во фрейме к себе на сайт поставить. Пепонял только одного. Зачем нужен ява скрипт
<artus> Sergey_IT, http://minus.com/mbn3UcZT2X/1f чето как то у него воск знаки не правельные )
<artus> *и
<Sergey_IT> artus, у меня нормально отобразились
<artus> vamadir, а брось ка воск знак в чатик
<vamadir> !
<artus> странно, нормально
<Sergey_IT> а с пробелом
<vamadir> ?
<Sergey_IT> !
<vamadir>  !
<vamadir>  !
<artus> спишем на подземные стуки )
<UNIm95> парни сейчас бот разозлится
<UNIm95> или артус
<vamadir> !_!_!
<Sergey_IT> у артуса восклицательный вирус завелся )
<artus> :) , вроде отпустило ))
<vamadir> хм.... а мне кто нить подскажет? настчет ява скрипта?
<vamadir> http://paste.pro/5147586
<User365> Привет!
<[koshka]> привет
<User365> Ноутбук Sony Vaio vgn-sz740e- никак не получается активировать встроеную веб камеру. Ubuntu 11.10 ее не видит в упор..Есть какие то мысли по этому поводу..
<UNIm95> User365: не обижайся но не бери соневское говно
<artus> сие есть истинна
<UNIm95> другу оффтопик7 переустанавливали. дрова с офф сайта скачали а картридер не завелся
<User365> Это старый ноут моего малого, сейчас на нем експериментрую с Ubuntu
<vamadir> Все ничего не надо сам разобрался с скриптом
<User365> Там важен порядок установки дров, если все сделать как пишут официалы то все встанет нормально..
<vamadir> а для картинок какой сервис юзать?
<artus> itmages.ru
<NoOova> котэ ку
<Sergey_IT> User365, ищи в гугле
<vamadir> http://itmages.ru/image/view/483706/db75e32c
<vamadir> :)
<User365> ПОпробовал несколько рецептов ничего кроме сообшения о ошибке инициализации веб камеры во время загрузки  не происходит.. :(
<Vlad_____> 964, 721, 868, 745, 862, 761, 673, 764, 933, 817,925, 1,2мб/с, 820, 991... это нормально, что скорость раздачи каждую секунду так скачет? (бывает намного больше разброс 200-1000)
<baronos> некрофилы одни :D
<User365> Пользуюсь Ubuntu всего 3 недели, опыта ко наплакал.
<NoOova> у тебя уже модули ядра плачут)))
<[koshka]> NoOova: шо за здорованье со мной такое?
<vamadir> О..... Нифигасе прикол. Только шас увидел функцию показа работчего стола в скапе для убунту
<UNIm95> vamadir это в скайпе все жизнь было
<vamadir> UNIm95, нет. Функция в вудовс версии появилась давно. А вот в линукс версии ее не было
<vamadir> можно теперь онлайн видео помошь мне оказывать :D
<UNIm95> vamadir гонишь как дышишь. я это еще в 2008 обнаружил
<vamadir> UNIm95. Слышь. Ты базар фильтруй
<Sergey_IT> vamadir, лучше ужасики смотреть, чем твой раб. стол
<UNIm95> vamadir отфильтрован. фича с рабочим столом во 2-ой версии на всех плятформах появилась
<vamadir> Sergey_IT        ^_^
<vamadir> UNIm95, так бы и сказал
<UNIm95> платформах*
<baronos> vamadir: тимвивер лучше ;) можно самому понатыкать чего нить :D
<vamadir> baronos, а вроде он через вайн работает
<vamadir> baronos, или я ошибаюсь?
<baronos> vamadir: угу через эту гадость, но и без установленного вайна он работает. он всебе имеет все для запуска
<baronos> а лучше гугл конференцию юзать там тоже можно стол показывать
<vamadir> baronos, через пиджин?
<baronos> vamadir: вроде пока только через вэб
<vamadir> baronos, ни разу не пользовался
<vamadir> baronos, честно говоря мне уже лень гдето регать и чем то новым пользоватся. Так как зареган во всех крупных соц сетях, месенджерах  КНР,РФ, Америки
<baronos> vamadir: гугл+ же есть у тебя
<vamadir> baronos, ага недавно зарегал
<vamadir> просто апи гугл+ пока в китае не залочен. И можно через приложения смотреть страницу
<baronos> vamadir: http://goo.gl/Gg8ZW вот в правом верхнем углу браузера там мой рабочий стол, у тебя бы он был большим
<vamadir> Это у тебя ссылка на гугле?
<vamadir> baronos
<baronos> vamadir: на дропбокс просто сокращенная
<baronos> ибо стандартная большая слишком :D
<vamadir> залочен дропбокс в китае
<vamadir> :(
<vamadir> шас погоди
<vamadir> шлюз кину
<baronos> ща
<umren>  в китае ваще ченидь есть?
<[koshka]> блин
<Sergey_IT> люди... и много
<[koshka]> надо и мне красоту навести что дли
<[koshka]> Sergey_IT: няу =)
<Sergey_IT> ку
<vamadir> baronos, ну ниче :) крачиво
<baronos> vamadir: вот так нагляднее http://goo.gl/BABcg (ссылка на minus.com)
<baronos> так что в топку скайпы всякие :)
<vamadir> :)
<Sergey_IT> стереосны рулят... пошел спать )
<vamadir> ну у меня народу много на скапе.
<vamadir> о блин.
<vamadir> Уже рассвет
<vamadir> За окном светло. Блин лажится спать или нет
<UNIm95> vamadir: верно сказано лАжился или нет
<[koshka]> vamadir: спать!
<vamadir> UNIm95, тебе потролить негде? Есть куча форумов
<UNIm95> vamadir я еще не троллил
<[koshka]> vamadir: не ругайся на него) он хороший )
<UNIm95> [koshka]: ты сильно ошибаешься
<vamadir> [koshka] ^_^
<[koshka]> UNIm95: ))
<vamadir> baronos, в гном шеле на альт что нить забиндено?
<baronos> vamadir: нет
<vamadir> блин боюсь на убунту гном шел ставить. Вдруг пульсу потянет и еще всякой гадости
<baronos> нечего делать гш на убунту там есть юнити :)
<vamadir> baronos, ага непойми что, толи урезан. Толи заделан так что ничего не сделаешь с ним
<[koshka]> а давайте и мне гном3 поставим?
<vamadir> baronos, пытался мучался сегодня с ним и ничего не нашел. За то на Гном куча манов
<vamadir> [koshka] можно :)
<vamadir> черт.5-22 наверное уже поздно ложится
<UNIm95> [koshka] я медллено ввожу в терминал sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<[koshka]> ниче что у меня 10.04 же? )
<baronos> vamadir: не ложись, настрой биологические часы лучше ;)
<[koshka]> UNIm95: я еще не решилась )
<[koshka]> baronos: поставишь мне гном3? ;)
<vamadir> Хм.... а вроде на 10.04 порт есть 3го гнома
<vamadir> или я что то путаю
<UNIm95>  [koshka]  вот и пишу же медленно
<baronos> [koshka]: на 10,04 если только через jhbuild и то я не уверен что уже и через него можно
<[koshka]> ну ладно, мне и тут не плохо.
<[koshka]> поставлю вообще сейчас 9.04
<[koshka]> :D
<UNIm95> [koshka]: ставь 6.06
<vamadir> ну тогда 8.04 она же лтс
<vamadir> :)
<[koshka]> а не,вру, мне присылали 9.10
<vamadir> у меня дома валяются официальные диски 6.04 6.10
<vamadir> жесть :) я стар...
<umren> star? super star!
<vamadir> по настальгировать чтоли и поставить себе редхат который в школе юзал :) . Уже и версию не помню
<umren> у мя первый линукс был Мандрейк
<umren> даже где то диск валяется
<vamadir> У меня редхат. Тогда мандрейком в моих краях даже и не пахло.
<umren> Linux Mandrake 8.0
<umren> 8	Traktopel	19 апреля 2001
<vamadir> и инет был 11500 на междугородней телефонке
<vamadir> жесть как шас помню. Один диск и никакого инета. Все глюки чинил сам. Мануалил у знакомы :)
<vamadir> *знакомых
<vamadir> и винда 3.11 эх......
<baronos> vamadir: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/IMG_20120412_013336.jpg
<vamadir> baronos, жесть :) настальжи
<umren> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6328579/2012-04-12%2001.40.03.jpg
<vamadir> umren, прикольно смотрится на фоне макбука :)
<umren> KDE 2.1
<[koshka]> вооо
<umren> я даже не помню какой он был
<[koshka]> мандрейк
<[koshka]> вот его то я и ставила
<[koshka]> :D
<umren> Gnome 1.4
<umren> !
<[koshka]> спокойной ночи )
<umren> убил коммент к приложению http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6328579/2012-02-02%2001.04.23.png
<umren> ))
<vamadir> baronos, можешь посмотреть, у меня хотябы радио работает?
<baronos> ща
<baronos> что там за радио такое? О_о
<vamadir> во владке онлайн
<baronos> работает, но грузится ппц долго :D
<baronos> гыыыыы
<vamadir> ?
<vamadir> что говорит
<baronos> vamadir: ахаха, мне тувинский напоминает язык :D
<vamadir> baronos, :)
<baronos> правда тувинцы так петь не умеют и музыку играть также, хотя гендос еще ничо :D
<vamadir> нажми на кнопку, там 2 иероглифа, правый верхний угол
<baronos> адский флеш мне расширение сломал
<vamadir> :(
<baronos> они мне просят скачать *.exe
<vamadir> baronos, да не то :) . Там прмо над цифрами(время трека) два иероглифа
<vamadir> чувствую надо будет скрины сделать :)
<vamadir> baronos, короче это как реализовано :) . Я чужой фрейм к себе на сайт вставил
<vamadir> просто жесть
<baronos> вооо снес этот убогий флеш и все работает :D в топку флеш и скайп :)
<umren> осталось тебе гном3 снести
<umren> и наступит счастье
<umren> и пульс выпелить
<umren> ))
<baronos> гш лучшее ДЕ для меня!
<vamadir> baronos, :) . Ну как сайт? радио нормально работает ?
<baronos> остальные пусть живут в сторонке :)
<baronos> vamadir: нормуль ;)
<baronos> artus: тестил расширение rss, прикольно, вот доделать бы вообще няя было бы :)
<vamadir> baronos, :) все сделал howto для радио
#ubuntu-ru 2012-04-12
<User747[web]> HP_LaserJet_Professional_M1132_MFP Не найден PPD файл. hplip качал с оф сайта, где его скать моджно?
<User747[web]> всем доброе утро ;)
<sharikoff> тыц
<Gakonis> туц
<User747[web]> M1132_MFP Не найден PPD файл. hplip качал с оф сайта, где его скать моджно?
<User747[web]> людии))
<User747[web]> выручайте
<User747[web]> где берут ppd файлы дял принтеров?
<Gakonis> С HP - принтером в принципе у тебя не должно быть проблем с подключением в Ubuntu. Проверь внимательно, может быть что-то ты не доустановил.
<Gakonis> Ты вообще как установку принтера проводил?
<User747[web]> warning: No PPD found for model laserjet_professional_m1132_mfp using new algorithm. Trying old algorithm... error: No PPD found for model laserjet_professional_m1132_mfp using old algorithm. error: No appropriate print PPD file found for model hp_laserjet_professional_m1132_mfp error:  Printer queue setup failed. Could not connect to CUPS Server  Is user added to "lpadmin" group(s)
<User747[web]> скачать hplip последний с их сайта, выбрал модель там и.т.п система убюунту 10.04. далее в терминале sudo hp-setup -i
<User747[web]> ну и по инструкции. на добавлении принтера вышеуказанная ошибка
<User747[web]> с ppd файлом разобрался, нашел его
<User747[web]> ошибок в hplip ненайдено если что
<bosyi> у меня при присоединении принтера к компу автоматически окошко с установкой драйвера выскакивает
<User747[web]> да это понятно
<User747[web]> принтер то работал
<User747[web]> слетел сегодня удалилось все почему то блин
<User747[web]> и щас какую то ересь выдает
<User747[web]> есть варианты??
<User747[web]> почему то цепанутся в cups е может
<Gakonis> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?PHPSESSID=b38e4u13g3352djc3vj2ihn3v2&topic=47894.270
<Gakonis> Попробуй вот тут почитать
<User747[web]> все проще. :( бред
<User747[web]> демон рестартнул
<User747[web]> покрйне мере пустил в капс
<User747[web]> щас уже другая ошибка
<User747[web]> спс за статью, читал ее давненько, за линуксом не первый день)
<User747[web]> как можно капс снести к фигам, и заног опоставить
<User747[web]> ?
<Gakonis> опробуй через менеджер пакетов
<Gakonis> удалить.
<Gakonis> Synaptic
<Gakonis> Заодно и посмотришь, может у тебя там что кривоватенько встало..
<Gakonis> Помоему там этих CUPS - чертова уйма.
<User747[web]> cgfcb,j/. hfpj,hfkcz)
<User747[web]> спасиб овсе. разобрался
<Gakonis> Да незачто. Что было то?
<User747[web]> снес hplip, cups,обновился, устанвоил свежий hplip перезагрузился
<User747[web]> встал сам
<User747[web]> печатает :)
<Gakonis> :-D
<User747[web]> все через терминал правда делал
<User747[web]> синаптиком редко пользуюсь
<Gakonis> Ну ты монстр)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> эх. а чего делать если после печати система виснет :(
<TheFalkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: она не виснет.она читает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> правда у меня максимально запущенный случай. 12.04 в виртуалке :)
<stasdizzi> обновления пришли
<stasdizzi> диск /home слетел
<stasdizzi> дисковод /home не готов или отсутствует.
<stasdizzi> дисковод ssd
<TheFalkorr> умвр
<stasdizzi> низя )))
<stasdizzi> ненадо)))
<mortuary> приифет
<TheFalkorr> @voice mortuary
<stasdizzi> если создать новый раздел /home, я смогу запустить под админом систему?
<openvoid> под админом можно и без home
<openvoid> в single режиме
<stasdizzi> не принимает пароль почему то
<openvoid> пароль в /etc/shadow а не в home
<openvoid> в грубе нажми редактировать строку, допиши single
<openvoid> загрузится в командную строку, оттуда смотри что у тебя с home сделалось
<TheFalkorr> или init=/bin/bash
<stasdizzi> ок, ковыряю, спасибо
<metalldoctor> Добрый всем день.
<MetallDoctor> 55 подключенных Homo... Интересно, зачем, если никто даже не смотрит, видимо,  в IRC.
<User015[web]> всем привет. вернулся я на 7 винду! как глоток свежего воздуха после тормозной и глючной убунты и главное за все время ипользования ниразу не обратился к терминалу. винда рулит!!!!!111
<MetallDoctor> 2 User015: Толсто.
<User015[web]> да, наверное :)
<TheFalkorr> @kick "User015[web]" /join ##windows
<stasdizzi> молодец
<TheFalkorr> унылые троллины
<stasdizzi> ))))
<TheFalkorr> интересно,а какой реакции они ждут?
<TheFalkorr> срача, будто тут все такие же тупые ,как они?
<TheFalkorr> или восхваления его?
<TheFalkorr> никогда не понимал этих анонимусов
<MetallDoctor> "Да ты просто тупой, моя убунта - идеальная система, а ты - криворукий ...." дальше матерный баттхёрт.
<MetallDoctor> Луркай троллинг.
<TheFalkorr> MetallDoctor: ну это только от подобных ему ожидать
<TheFalkorr> а такие тут не выживают
<MetallDoctor> Это СО, видимо оголодал вконец.
<MetallDoctor> Тэкс. Живые есть. Уже неплохо.
<MetallDoctor> Может, тогда кто подскажет софтину, а то заколебусь.
<baronos> блин падают иксы на 295,40, и ошибок нет ни где. хром с флешем блин прям зла не хватает. :D
<TheFalkorr> baronos: аха!я те говорил! вот тебе, за предательство
<MetallDoctor> Что-нибудь для удобного переименования файлов, вдруг кто встречал...
<TheFalkorr> man bash
<MetallDoctor> Если бы...
<MetallDoctor> Файлы надо переименовывать не по шаблону.
<baronos> TheFalkorr: ну 40минут не падал, серию хауса посмотрел. И в конце Бац! и gdm. Забавно то что начиная чем выше версия после 295.09 тем время работы дольше. :D вообщем пока самый удачный и стабильный это 290.10 для меня.
<MetallDoctor> Там местами надо исправить ошибку, где-то поменять местами пару фраз, где-то - дату из 1.4.95 в 1995-04-01 и т.п.
<MetallDoctor> В идеале - типа файловый менеджер, только кликнул в имя и в этом месте уже стоит курсор.
<baronos> где то в ЦП встречал софтину для массовой переименовки.
<TheFalkorr> MetallDoctor: man sed
<MetallDoctor> Большинство массовых переименователей использует шаблоны, часть фалов можно так поправить, но остальные... А их там 1237 штук...
<openvoid> mc
<openvoid> shift+f6 -и переименовывай
<openvoid> поштучно
<MetallDoctor> Или в Наутилусе (или вообще любом ФМ) по F2 (кстати, в GC F2 работает), но это зло.
<MetallDoctor> А в mc даже названия файлов толком не помещаются.
<openvoid> растяни на весь экран
<openvoid> терминал
<MetallDoctor> Пока самый нормальный вариант - Наутилус.
<MetallDoctor> Куда его растягивать? Я с mc из-за хоткеев только в tty работаю.
<openvoid> в gnome-terminal почти все хоткеи работают
<openvoid> tty тоже можно большим сделать
<MetallDoctor> Попробуй, зайди в этот гном терминал, запусти mc и нажми, например, F10. Не, не айс.
<openvoid> f10 редкое исключение
<openvoid> общее для всех
<openvoid> обходится мышой или написанием exit
<openvoid> и где то можно вообще отключить
<MetallDoctor> Проще на tty1, да и приятнее в целом.
<MetallDoctor> Не суть.
<openvoid> там тоже когдате не все хоткеи работали
<openvoid> обходилось loadkeys ru
<stasdizzi> пассвд поменял, всё равно не пускает в систему
<stasdizzi> только гостевой сеанс
<openvoid> stasdizzi, дело у тебя не в пароле, у тебя home уехал кудато
<openvoid> или uuid сменился
<openvoid> или ты его вообще того
<openvoid> если не жалко, можешь его вообще переформатировать, и подставить правильный uuid в /etc/fstab
<openvoid> только нкжно юудет хомяк для пользователся создать с правильными правами
<stasdizzi> не жалко, он на убунту ван есть
<MetallDoctor> <TheFalkorr>: Я что-то не понимаю, как этот sed пользовать. Потоковый редактор для фильтрации и редактирования тесктов. По описанию можно предположить, что скормив ему echo * я смогу получать строку за строкой с именем, но как её править руками я никак не в
<MetallDoctor> курю.
<stasdizzi> openvoid> не понял последнее ))
<stasdizzi> аа дошло
<openvoid> stasdizzi, тогда с single форматируй, tune2fs -l /dev/_your_ssd_1, чтобы посмотреть uuid, вписывай uuid в /etc/fstab
<tarokinoe> Посоны! Где можно посмотреть отпечаток sha1 на сертификат gmail.com?
<openvoid> далее mount /home , mkdir /home/_your_user , chown Your_user your_user /home/your_user
<stasdizzi> openvoid>ок, спасибо
<tarokinoe> Пытаюсь подключиться к Google-talk через Pidgin, а он меня спрашивает :
<tarokinoe> "Принять сертификат для talk.google.com?
<tarokinoe> Сертификат для talk.google.com не может быть подтверждён.
<tarokinoe> Вместо этого сертификат утверждает, что он от "gmail.com". Это может означать, что вы подключены не к той услуге, к которой думаете." Как проверить этот сертификат gmail.com?
<baronos> дата в системе верная стоит? ssl стоит в настройках?
<tarokinoe> дата верная, в настройках стоит требовать шифрование
<openvoid> сертификат не от того хоста
<openvoid> gmail.com и talk.google.com
<openvoid> вроде
<openvoid> я кажись вручную сказал доверять гдето
<tarokinoe> а гугл не выкладывает отпечатки своих сертификатов? или как там это делается? Я бы принял от gmail.com, если бы проверил его отпечаток
<openvoid> в пиджине вроде гдето галка стоит про доверенность сертификатов
<openvoid> а так открываешь сайт по хттпс, смотришь свойства сертификата
<openvoid> но это для браузера
<openvoid> у пиджина вроде соё
<openvoid> своё
<tarokinoe> спасибо всем за помощь
<MetallDoctor> Всем пока. Буду действовать по старинке. Может, когда руки дойдут - сам напишу.
<Kyshtynbai> Тест
<Kyshtynbai> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Fail!
<SergeyIT> Kyshtynbai, переставляй систему
<Guest95619> !nick sirin
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick sirin'
<UNIm95> http://www.lada-auto.ru/ у меня одного криво открывается?
<andrex> UNIm95: да не эт просто сайт кривой
<UNIm95> andrex ты сообщение о доступе видишь?
<User688[web]> как региться?
<andrex> !nick | User688[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User688[web]: Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<User688[web]> спасибо!
<andrex> User688[web]: нет
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, Ладу покупать надумал?
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: боже упаси. лучше аську переберу
<User129[web]> Где скачать Ubuntu 12.04?)
<Lex_S> бггг
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с 26 апреля на серверах каноникал
<User129[web]> а альфу?
<Lex_S> если так невтерпёж - можно бету стянуть с одного из зеркал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там же
<Lex_S> но там могут быть и глюки какиенить
<Lex_S> бета всё-таки
<baronos> !beta
<ubuntuhelp> Если вы установили Alpha/Beta/RC версию Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex), что бы убедиться в том что вышла финальная версия, выполните:  « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » в консоли.
<SergeyIT> если человек не может найти, где скачать, что же он будет делать, если возникнут проблемы?
<baronos> :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> человек альфу просил, а ты его о бете предупреждаешь :)
<Lex_S> http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-releases/12.04/
<Lex_S> или с любого другого зеркала
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ubuntuhelp: intrepid давно вышел в тираж
<User688[web]> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Lex_S> JohnDoe_71Rus: та там много чего обновить надо)
<Lex_S> в подсказках бота
<Lex_S> JohnDoe_71Rus: прежде чем качать alternate-образ(если нужен именно он) трижды подумай)
<Lex_S> они какието упоротые
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Lex_S: а лучше сделать их интеллектуальными. на скриптах
<Lex_S> ну, с этим не ко мне)
<Lex_S> а к опам канала
<User688[web]> 4
<Lex_S> 5
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Lex_S: да, с альтернейтами у них давно  проблемы. и не исправят
<baronos> ну не знаю, сколько бы не юзал альтернейт трудностей не встретил :)
<Lex_S> baronos: оно на этапе установки пакетов после базовой системы говорит что "не удалось"
<Lex_S> но не пишет почему
<baronos> с сд у меня не было проблем, возможно с флешкой че то
<Lex_S> в нетинсталлере почему-то этой проблеиы нет
<Lex_S> а, с флешкой да)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня из альтернейта сетевая установка не получалась на 2 релизах
<Lex_S> а что такое сд?)
<baronos> нет инсталл он же с инета качает потом
<Lex_S> я уже начинаю забывать
<baronos> CD
<Lex_S> ))
<Lex_S> я вообще с них сейчас особого смысла не вижу)
<Lex_S> флешки быстрее, да и универсальны
<Lex_S> usb есть практически везде
<SergeyIT> Lex_S, кому что надо, тот то и использует
<Lex_S> ага)
<Lex_S> я б такой бы вообще его из ноута вытащил
<SergeyIT> так вытащи
<Lex_S> да всё никак ссдшник не куплю)
<Onkeltem> seen TheFlakorr
<Onkeltem> или тут это не фурычит?
<Onkeltem> skai|offline: ку
<Onkeltem> skai|offline: не работает скрипт если врублен HTML5, можешь подтвердить?
<baronos> работает
<baronos> не, не работает :)
<Tmin101> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Tmin101, Failed!
<sirinbird> привет всем
<sirinbird> чето письмо для подтверждения ника не приходит на мыло при регистрации...
<sirinbird> никто не знает че делать?
<Tmin10[nick]> подождать?)
<Tmin10[nick]> или, возможно, не юзать mail.ru
<sirinbird> корпоративную почту пробовал и яндекс пробовал - ниче не приходит...
<sirinbird> Шаг 0 выбираем незанятый ник. Проверяем так, набираем эту команду, туда куда пишем свои сообщения: /msg nickserv info <nick> Шаг 1 набираем эту команду, туда куда пишем свои сообщения: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> Где <password> - пароль <e-mail> - валидная(рабочая) 
<Tmin10[nick]> значит подождать
<baronos> на gmail 100% приходит
<Tmin10[nick]> у мя тоже долго было
<sirinbird> на шаге 2 и ничего...
<sirinbird> на gmail тоже ждал?
<baronos> !google | ну и вообще
<ubuntuhelp> ну и вообще: Google является большим помощником пользователей GNU/Linux Читай: http://www.google.ru/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=35889
<Tmin10[nick]> я на mail.ru регал
<sirinbird> спс
<sirinbird> не вчера комп увидел ))
<Tmin10[nick]> а подскажите, есть такая ситуация: рабочий комп, у него доступ к внутренним ресурсам, внешнего IP нет, что можно сделать, чтобы получить доступ к сетке из дома?
<Tmin10[nick]> туннель настроить?
<sirinbird> ось какая?
<Tmin10[nick]> убунта
<Tmin10[nick]> 11.10
<sirinbird> в косоль доступ нуна?
<sirinbird> консоль
<Tmin10[nick]> да нет
<Tmin10[nick]> мне к mssql серваку бы из дома приконнектиться
<sirinbird> зачем?
<Tmin10[nick]> он в локальной сети находится, как и сайт, который я пишу
<Tmin10[nick]> короче, нужен SFTP в локалку и RDP
<sirinbird> прокидывай порт для sql в сетку к себе на шлюзе твоем на работе
<Tmin10[nick]> не могу я его трогать
<sirinbird> или тебе дорога к tightvnc
<Tmin10[nick]> есть тока мой комп, где я полный хозяин
<sirinbird> без одмина не выйдет
<sirinbird> юзай тимвьювер
<Tmin10[nick]> а туннель если пробросить, мне всего 2 протокола нужно
<sirinbird> порты кто откроет на шлюзе?
<sirinbird> например vpn 1723 (tcp)
<sirinbird> согласовывай с одмином, а то он тебе пробросит...
<Tmin10[nick]> кстати, а хамачи ведь тоже как туннель работает, тока никаких портов открывать не требует?
<sirinbird> тормозит только
<sirinbird> но тоже вариант
<sirinbird> но одмину скажи - ты его сеть под угрозу поставишь... теоретически...
<Tmin10[nick]> да, только вот хамачи нет под линукс
<sirinbird> а есть ли хамачи под убунту?
<sirinbird> эгэж
<sirinbird> иди к одмину с пивом и пробрасывай че те надо )
<Tmin10[nick]> )
<Tmin10[nick]> хм, а вот интересно, хамачи ведь это юзер-френдли VPN, может и openVPN можно как то настроить?
<sirinbird> опенвпн настроить можно, но порт кажись ему нужен всеже...
<sirinbird> все в шлюз упирается и в админа
<sirinbird> твой комп за шлюзом невидим
<sirinbird> порт впн я писал выше...
<sirinbird> к админу )
<Tmin10[nick]> да, это я знаю, видимо в хамачи это решается третьим сервером, который коннектит 2 клиента
<sirinbird> именно так и решается - потому и тормозит )
<Tmin10[nick]> но потом то они напрямую соединяются, сторонний сервер только для начала
<sirinbird> думаю он все время присутствует
<sirinbird> иначе работало бы быстрее
<Tmin10[nick]> это было в первой версии, во второй это убрали, по крайней мере так в вики написано
<sirinbird> работает медленно - рдп заходит не ахти как быстро
<sirinbird> из одной точки в другую
<sirinbird> что там рдп - tightvnc тормозит!
<Tmin10[nick]> странна, там же даже UDP юзается)
<sirinbird> мож тормозят специально - чтобы подписку приобретали ))
<sirinbird> мало ли
<Tmin10[nick]> возможно, но тем же самым демонстрируют медленную работу проги, создавая плохое впечатление...
<sirinbird> может серверов ихних в роиссе мало...
<sirinbird> а через зарубежные такое и выходит
<Mechanik666> Приветствую. Кто-нибудь сталкивался с openvpn в режиме bridge?
<gim_> test
<ubuntuhelp> gim_, Понг понг понг...
<Mechanik666> еуые
<Mechanik666> test
<ubuntuhelp> Mechanik666, Есть контакт.
<gim_> У кого-нибудь были проблемы с полным зависанием ОС при использовании Bluetooth адаптера?
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<Onkeltem> У всех в Хроме в chrome://gpu пишет, что hardware 2D ускорение не работает?
<artus> да
<Onkeltem> какая жаль
<artus> норм))) в ускорением артефакты лезут )
<Onkeltem> кто-нибудь разбирался в вопросе, в чем дело?
<artus> если камешек стартует от e6500 то флешу ускорение и для 1080 не надо, божренько бегает)
<artus> *д
<Onkeltem> У меня core duo 2 P7350, это плохо?
<artus> зачем тебе тогда гпу ускорение ))) в хроме летать будеть и так )
<Onkeltem> ну, мало ли.
<artus> вобщем включить можно, только потом ты пойдеш на форум в ветку розовый ютуб вопрошаюшим, а чего тама так оно все поломалось))) посему не парся ))
<baronos> !1rule | да :D
<ubuntuhelp> да :D: Первое правило линуксоида: работает - не трожь!
<Onkeltem> Vimeo работает безо всяких флешей, а утуб всё никак не может сделать нормальный html5 плеер
<Onkeltem> стыд и срам
<Onkeltem> Нашел объяснение - типа они не могут придумать, как сделать плеер с рекламой. Дескать в html5 у них не выходит вставлять рекламу.
<artus> угу, которую не вырежуть)))
<artus> хотя и из флеша ее нафиг уже режуть)
<baronos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkRscUHWxKs
<Onkeltem> Вообще-т странно, html5 должен всякое предоставлять. Например, больше года назад я видел на девелоперском сайте MZ версию FF, где они колбеки к фреймам аудио цепляют
<Onkeltem> Причем цепляют в режиме r/w, то есть эквалайзер на js делается
<Onkeltem> И вот при таких то технологиях, почему-то нельзя соткать видео из кусочков
<Onkeltem> а, ну вот например: http://vimeo.com/12038405
<Onkeltem> http://www.youtube.com/v/HIJPxxoF7dw
<Onkeltem> baronos: а ты чего ссылки неправедным способом даешь? :)
<[Raiden]> осталось ещё интерпретатор явы прям в проц засунуть
<[Raiden]> хардварный
<baronos> Onkeltem: у меня комбинация клавиш разворачивает видео так что мне оно не нужно ;)
<Onkeltem> baronos: что за комбинация?
<baronos> Onkeltem: расширение для хрома
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: ага. Да и вообще, с появлением nodejs, чтобы для веба что-то создавать, нужно ток js знать :-)
<[Raiden]> теперь уж не только, можно вспомнить Гш и плазмойды для кде
<[Raiden]> скоро полноценные софтины попрут. Под кже правда чаще на qml , но и на яве можно писать
<[Raiden]> а может и не попрут ) Мой выбор чаще лежит в сторону софта на си\си++
<Onkeltem> Ну, js несколько для другого как мне кажется. Что-то большое на js писать смысла особого нет. Так - скриптовать..
<[Raiden]> свеженький хауз, сча смотреть буду
<Onkeltem> Хотя вот jQuery - это большое или не очень? :)
<[Raiden]> а фиг знает
<Onkeltem> Вот контроллеры на js - самое оно. Хоть холодильником управлять. Асинхронные всякие штуки
<Mechanik666> С openvpn кто-нибудь сталкивался?
<Nor8> Что у меня после года его появления в релизе возник вопрос, а нужен ли zeitgeist вообще? Знает кто-нибудь?
<baronos> Nor8: http://live.gnome.org/Zeitgeist/UseCases :D
<[Raiden]> судя по вопросу тебе не нужен
<baronos> грубо говоря это поиск по гш например часто используемых приложений документов
<Nor8>  Я так понял, что он нужен для людей с явными нарушениями памяти )))
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> ну не знаю, чтоб лезть через сотни каталогов искать документ который ты недавно редактировал, ввел поиске и тут же открыл.
<rapidsp> марка то поздравили? :)
<baronos> тоже самое с поиском контактов, очень удобно.
<[Raiden]> rapidsp: с чем
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: )) Садись, два
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Или на Селигере не научили? )))
<[Raiden]> ?
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: День космонавтики )))
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> я уж подумал др
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: В космос слетал, заново родился )))
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<Kyshtynbai> У меня в каиро док есть фишка по типу этого цайтгайста, "недавние события". я не юзаю, не вполне понятно, зачем это нужно. В каждом приложении есть меню типа: открыть недавние файлы. Ну, только в наутилусе что смотрел, то
<Kyshtynbai> логировать... не вижу смысла)
<Nor8> А кто-нибудь прикручивал скриптик со страницы по установке нвидиа драйвера для смены режима работы?
<shenmue> чегось?
<[Raiden]> какого режима
<Nor8>  С адаптивного на производительный
<shenmue> может просто в настройках нвидия указать максимальную производительность?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: у тебя нет такой опции? http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0412/h_1334248076_4107305_020ca12ae4.png
<[Raiden]> или не панет постоянно?
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  http://goo.gl/2JROh   Вот здесь скрипт
<[Raiden]> ш*
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Есть
<Nor8>  [Raiden]:  К чему вопрос?
<[Raiden]> к скрипту блин
<[Raiden]> зачем он, если есть опция?
<[Raiden]> или она у тебя не пашет после ребута?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Не пашет, если не ошибаюсь
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<Nor8> На еще разок попробывать
<[Raiden]> возможно надо в автозагрузку nvidia-settings -l , что бы подгружало
<[Raiden]> yfcnhjqrb
<[Raiden]> настройки
<[Raiden]> но может и вообще постоянно не пашет - я не проверял ) мне адаптивный больше нравится
<Nor8> Он как вообще реагирует на нагрузку, шустро?
<[Raiden]> ну, вроде да. У меня эффекты включены и ок
<[Raiden]> на 8600 было 2 градации частот, на 550 -3
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Где он показывает частоты?
<[Raiden]> ну, на вкладке повермизер, на моем шоте видно
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Что то у меня всего один уровень )))
<[Raiden]> значитвопрос про скрипт отпал
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> на каких-то может и не быть, у которых и так тдп невысокий
<Tmin10> подскажите, как называется верхнее общее меню в юнити?
<Tmin10> хочется, чтобы оно заработало у Qt creator'a, но не знаю что гуглить
<Nor8> полный провал оно называется
<Tmin10> мне нравится, очень удобно на нетбуке
<Tmin10> так всё же?
<baronos> глобал меню чтоли?
<baronos> application menu вроде
<Tmin10> хм, либр офис его тоже не держал, но после настройки стал, может и qt так сможет
<Tmin10> кстати, такой вопрос по версии ядра: у меня 2 компа, на одном я обновил ядро до 3.0.0-18, оно оказалось глюченым и проги закрывались, я стал загружать старое, а вот сегодня обновил ядно до 3.0.0-19 версии и всё стало нормально. Но на втором компьютере я не обновлял
<shenmue> клевая история
<Tmin10> эх, у вас то хоть сейчас какое ядро?
<shenmue> inux mint 3.0.0-19-generic
<shenmue> хотя на 18 проблем не было
<andrex> 3.2.0-22-generic
<D0r1aN[web]> Вечер добрый всем
<andrex> ночер
<Tmin10> у мя просто не видит обновлений, хотя на обоих компах 11.10
<D0r1aN[web]> хотел спросить, есть ли у кого скрипт для коньков выводящий количество новых сообщений в вк?
<shenmue> Bash Hanston
<D0r1aN[web]> ага
<D0r1aN[web]> я
<D0r1aN[web]> мучаюсь
<andrex> блин кто посмел конкис вк скрестить? xD
<D0r1aN[web]> :)
<D0r1aN[web]> так давно уже
<D0r1aN[web]> много скриптов видел
<D0r1aN[web]> всмысле коньков
<markmx> здавров, а подскажите как расшарить папку на серваке так, чтобы мона было из-под винды зайти по \\ipserv\folder и при этом чтобы попросило парольчик. сервак находится в инете
<Tmin10> права доступа
<D0r1aN[web]> но сам скрипт никак не могу найти
<markmx> или все же заюзать тунельчик?
<markmx> тмин - про права мне?
<Tmin10> права на папку какие?
<markmx> 777
<D0r1aN[web]> Чувствую я что с коньками + вк сталкивались не многие...
<Tmin10> sudo su -c "su"
<markmx> что?
<markmx> что это даст?
<Tmin10> не, это ничего не даст, просто забавна)
<markmx> так... что-то самба через инет не шарится
<Sergey_IT> markmx, а чем ftp не устраивает?
<Tmin10> кстати, ведь можно из под рута удалить рута?
<markmx> ну фтп не катит, хочется маунтить как папку
<Sergey_IT> можно и сук пилить на котором сидишь
<D0r1aN[web]> вопрос нафига только?))
<Tmin10> как это восстановить потом можно?)
<Tmin10> а то я тогда решил это переустановкой
<Tmin10> но мне кажется это не единственное решение...
<Sergey_IT> найди в нете
<markmx> мне из спортивного интереса, почему через инет я не могу попадать на шары
<Tmin10> просто кто то хотел доказать, что линукс не настолько доверчивый,чтобы удалить корневого пользователя, вот и доказали обратное
<Sergey_IT> Tmin10, форматнуть диск можно в любой ОС
<Sergey_IT> или проще молотком стукнуть
<Tmin10> кстати, система более-менее работала после этого
<Tmin10> пара ошибок при загрузке и всё, только рута уже не получить...
<D0r1aN[web]> логично, если учесть что он удален
<[Raiden]> Tmin10: в кде есть глобал меню, с которым будет работать кутикриейтор
<[Raiden]> )
<Tmin10> [Raiden]: но у меня то юнити
<[Raiden]> фф правда с ним не дружит. По крайней мере  у меня
<[Raiden]> Tmin10: Значит ты потенциальынй кедовод
<[Raiden]> в общем то шутка
<Tmin10> глобальное меню не может являться причиной смены оболочки))
<[Raiden]> )
<Tmin10> кстати, так и не понимаю людей, которым не нравится юнити, раньше юзал гном, после него нормально юнити принялась...
<[Raiden]> это мне сложно коментировать. В целом оно сильного отвращения не вызывает, может даже меньеш чем Гш.
<markmx> так а теперь подсказывайте. аот я добавил пользователя на птичьих правах, но он вс еравно могет шарится по файловой системе, как бы мне ему разрешить сидеть тока в определенной папке и выше не иметь возможности подниматься?
<Kyshtynbai> А мне и гш и юнити понравились, а с начала я тоже офигевал)
<[Raiden]> но я кедовод, по массе причин, котоыре перечислять несколько надоело
<markmx> а я вообще в миднайте, подскажите как ограничить юзверька :)
<[Raiden]> вы смотрите на вершину айсберга. А я смотрю на всё де. Вот когда в еог будет кроппинг, а в гедит выбор кодировки налету и конечно же панель инструментов в наутилусе и превью встроенное в окно , тогда можно будет сказать ,что оно сравнимо с де кде
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> это если очень коротко
<Tmin10> в наутилусе есть привью, правда отдельным плагином, гедит вроде автораспознавание держит кодировки
<Kyshtynbai> а кто ж мешает то вместо еог поставить то, где есть кропинг?
<Kyshtynbai> ДЕ != СОФТ
<markmx> ДЕ != СОФТ - логично, с каких пор Desert Eagle стал софтом? он всегда был пистолетом
<Tmin10> а что такое еог?)
<[Raiden]> да в общем никто не мешает. А кто мешает сделать сразу так, что бы я не ставил?
<[Raiden]> им то кто мешает. Им даже зарплату платят
<Kyshtynbai> я вот на гноме2 со спокойной совестью юзал дольфин)
<Kyshtynbai> Нууу сразу из коропки это к макинтошникам имхо)
<[Raiden]> если эпл обьявит что есть офиц версия макоси, то я сразу побегу смотреть и может быть там и останусь
<[Raiden]> под писи имеется в виду
<Tmin10> её никогда не будет, это же маркетинг
<Tmin10> хотя, одну из версий можно было поставить официально, если на компе есть наклейка apple
<Tmin10> там был огрех в лицензии
<[Raiden]> ну вот и приехали к тому, что есть линукс, и есть выбор как его использовать. Если вам хватает гнома и всего того что из него в последние пару лет вылезло - то я рад за вас.
<markmx> нус... так как?
<[Raiden]> мне лично нехватало гнома2 , а гнома3 нехватает ещё больше. А их реест рвообще стал бинарным. Хотя я одно время говорил что он лучше чем в винде, т.к. на хмл и с описаниями.
<[Raiden]> но всё когда-нить проходит :) А в кде всё ещё ини. имя=значение в текстовом виде
<shenmue> реестр в винде
<[Raiden]> имена, суть та же
<shenmue> а гконф ну никак не затрагивает систему
<[koshka]> привет)
<[Raiden]> gsettings = reg , всщта-увшещк = regedit
<[Raiden]> dconf-editor
<shenmue> просто настройки в виде дерева. такие часто можно встретить в прогах во вкладке "продвинутое" или как то иначе
<User588[web]> ребят, есть на ubuntu что то типа photoshop?
<shenmue> есть
<shenmue> следующий!!
<andrex> !gimp
<ubuntuhelp> GNU Image Manipulation Program или GIMP — мощный растровый графический редактор. См. http://www.gimp.org
<[Raiden]> shenmue: вкладк продвинутое как раз в гноме нет. А в кде, где нету бинарного конфига - есть
<[Raiden]> это вообще не зависит от типа хранения кофнигов
<[Raiden]> зато завит кое-что другое. Еслия 10 лет пользоваля седом, то я смогу и инифайлик попарсить.
<shenmue> в том же гаджим есть
<[Raiden]> т.е. для юникс-лайк ос кеды более подходят по своему строению - моё имхо и можете даже ен соглашаться
<[Raiden]> ещё, вот вы говорите, что можно просто доставить другой софт вместо того что идет в комплекте. Но... Зачем , зачем ограничивать то, что идёт в комплекте?
<shenmue> я такого не говорил
<[Raiden]> ну кто-то другой сказал. Еог от этого не оброс функциями )
<[Raiden]> и ест ьещё 1 маленький ньюанс
<shenmue> я вообще не в теме о чем речь. но еще раз повторю. реестр - в винде
<[Raiden]> он не оброс функциями более чем за 10 лет. И если вы ждете что это произойдет... То видимо у вас времени дофига.
<[Raiden]> shenmue: и в гноме )
<shenmue> и в кедах
<[Raiden]> юнити конечно , несколько отдельная штука. Благодаря свойствам компиза , оно обладает одним из самых мощных вм. Это по сути отличный вм и фактически единсвенное что там не от гнома.
<[Raiden]> shenmue: в кде ини файлы, читай конфиги как в /etc
<Kyshtynbai> да ладно, поставить сторонний софт в худшем случае можно сборкой из сорсов, а вообще - одной-единственной командой, которая по табу сама за тебя ещё и набирается. В винде такого нет, там все платное и до такого как до Пекина
<Kyshtynbai> пешком. Поставить софт в никс-лайке не стоит ничего кроме нескольких команд и из-за того, что одна или несколько сред становятся более юзер-френдил я считаю нелзя проводить параллели с мастаем).
<[Raiden]> стороннего софта хватает. И он отлично работает под любым вм и де.
<[Raiden]> гном то мне тогда зачем
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> в общем, это дело вкуса).
<shenmue> [Raiden] ты непомук почини что бы не жрал как сто хромов
<[Raiden]> 1. у меня он не много жрет, 2. индексацию можно приостанавливать , 3. можно выключить непомук совсем.
<[Raiden]> Я вообще могу взять любую панельку , пусть анпример тинт, взять дельфина, кате, гвенвиев , окуляр , арк и т.д. И получить де которое моментально круче чем  гном по своим возможностям. Мне даже не нужно целиком кде для того что бы было лучше чем в г
<[Raiden]> номе.
<andrex> райден разошолся)
<[Raiden]> я не понимаю зачем его ставить, в общем
<shenmue> вот я тоже не понимаю зачем гш нужен
<[Raiden]> вместо тинта можно RazorQT )
<[Raiden]> всё, вроде наболтался
<baronos> artus: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaPxo1gz8Ns
<[Raiden]> у меня просто перекрывается панел ькогда окна во всю высоту. И если я суну мышку вниз, то выплывет, включая трей
<[Raiden]> всё новое - хорошо забытое старое.
<[Raiden]> зато когда экран занят не весь - я лицезрею классическую панельку )
<Sergey_IT> разошелся...
<andrex> да да
<Sergey_IT> а мне панельки как то параллельно... запустить нужную прогу можно... и всё
<[Raiden]> с меню, парой выдвижных ящиков, индикатором столов, таскбаром в виде иконок, часами и треем. И кстати, если покоситься на юнити, то хрен бы это всё влезло в вои 1050, зато легко вмещается в 1680.
<[Raiden]> Эт оя к тому, что боковой док не нужен
<[Raiden]> и уж точно не лучше обычной панели
<[Raiden]> в мои*
<Sergey_IT> и не хуже, просто другое
<[Raiden]> ну да, просто с адским скроллингом невместившизся значков )
<[Raiden]> который ну просто адски экономит время , хехе
<Sergey_IT> и часто приходится скроллоингом пользоваться?
<baronos> райден опять на своей волне :)
<[Raiden]> в слюучае с юнити было бы 100% времени, т.к. мои значки туда бы не уместились бы
<Sergey_IT> а у меня при высоте 600 все значки помещаются )
<[Raiden]> поздравляю )
<Sergey_IT> скромнее надо быть ;)
<[Raiden]> возможно для тех кто заставил себя сидеть за экраном в х600 , оно и ок. Т.е. 3 значка влезит или даже 6, а больше на таком девайсе и не надо
<[Raiden]> нетбук эдишен одним словом
<Sergey_IT> 12 штук влезает
<andrex> у меня ща 10 и ещё пол дока свободно
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: да их там по умолчанию около того )
<baronos> у меня часто запускаемые приложения на док панели их там 5
<Sergey_IT> так офис я убрал и еще что то
<[Raiden]> а у меня всё что я выше перечислил, и в вышеназванном таскбаре 17 значков и ещё есть место + панель обрезана с обоих краев - закос под док
<[Raiden]> и что бы всё это влезло - я не делал ничего. Просто дефолтаня горизонтальная панель
<[koshka]> baronos: рррр
<Sergey_IT> а зачем там то, чем редко пользуешься?
 * baronos прищуренно поглядел в сторону [koshka]
 * [koshka] достала тапки
<baronos> у меня тоже все значки умещаются http://goo.gl/arw1K :)
<[Raiden]> 2 чата, браузер, заметки, качалка торентов - и это я счий ничего не делаю тольком ) Когда делаю запущенных приложений может быть ощутимо больше. Хоть и говорят что кде прожорливые, но я запускаю более десятка далеко не самых легких программ и не
<[Raiden]> испытываю дискомфорта )
<[Raiden]> *считай
<baronos> и не сколько не парит за ними идти. и нервно в спешке я не пытаюсь запускать приложения чтоб они были прям на панели.
<[Raiden]> я просто кликаю по значку который навиду. не лезу в какой-то превью режим или ещё куда-то )
<baronos> эмпати фоном со всеми почти протоколами кроме ирк висит. его и запускать то не надо.
<[Raiden]> наверное я нервный
<baronos> вот вот
<[Raiden]> я тут видел некоторых людей с доки в гноме3.
<baronos> уведомления удобные, в них сразу можно ответить не открывая чат. пока с вичат конечно не работает :)
<[Raiden]> просто потому, что доки делает то, что у меня сча
<[Raiden]> горизонтальную панел ьс пускалками
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> но по ходу для гномеров это сликом просто и для авторов юнити. Им  пооригинальничать захотелось
 * [koshka] покусала baronos
 * andrex кинул унтой в [koshka]
<baronos> гыы
 * baronos погладил [koshka], чтоб не кусалась.
 * [koshka] нашла тапки andrex..
<[koshka]> ну теперь смотри, не вступи ;)
<andrex> о тапки))
<Kyshtynbai> http://uppix.net/4/7/0/4510e075b6904fdb896a92203d913.png у меня док вот такой, я от него прусь как удав. Если добавлять на него значки, происходит масштабирование и никакого скроллинга).
<baronos> разве это утомительно http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdbgkUmT9Wc ?
<korvin> baronos: я не увидел в ролике никаких полезных действий
<baronos> тут не о действия, а о запуске приложений.
<korvin> гм, и что "запуск приложений"? кликнуть по иконке в доке/меню? зачем тогда видео такое длинное?
<[koshka]> korvin: привет.)
<korvin> [koshka]: re
<UNIm95> Кто на хабре комментировать топики может?
<artus> а смысл ))
<UNIm95> http://habrahabr.ru/post/141980/
<artus> руками :)
<UNIm95> в такую тему неплохо было первым комментарием матом
<artus> :D
<UNIm95> в смысле: А где вариант матом
<artus> коментарии не пишем, код не форматируем :D
<artus> дабы враг моск сломал в процесе разбора )
<Sergey_IT> а смысл? Пограмма тогда
<[koshka]>  /*lol*\
<Sergey_IT> разразится таким многоэтажным
<artus> Sergey_IT, а че, у тя программа коменты читает? :)
<UNIm95> artus а причем тут код к исполняемым файлам?
<artus> ну у него программа многоэтажными кроет на отсутствие коментов )
<Sergey_IT> artus, а то как же, конечно )
<shenmue> эх ништяк фильм
<[koshka]> shenmue: какой?
<shenmue> девушка которая взрывала воздушные замки
<shenmue> третью часть только щас посмотрел
<Sergey_IT> пятница 13-ое
<Kyshtynbai> shenmue: Шведский-то? Мне не понравился, больно девчонка страшна. По книге я её по-другому представлял)).
<shenmue> норм сыграла
<shenmue> а во вторых люди разные между прочим. есть и топ модели а есть и после пятой топ модели
<Nor8> shenmue: А вы все про женщин ))))
<[koshka]> :D
<shenmue> Nor8 Вы ко мне на Вы, сударь?
<Nor8> shenmue: Да-с! :-D
<[koshka]> shenmue: он вежливый просто :DDDDDDDDD
<shenmue> сикора лтс!! сикора лтс!!! парам пам пам парам пам пам
<Nor8> ЧТо то задерживают в этот раз
<shenmue> 26 апреля. во первых еще не наступило
<Nor8> А во вторых? )))
<shenmue> декстоп версии уже 5 лет будут жить
<artus> убунты столько не живут :)
<Nor8>  За пять лет, боюсь, линукс вперед ускачет  так,  что про лтс и не вспомнишь.
<Nor8> С таким то темпами развития
<shenmue> а во вторых будет когда придумаю что нибуть где я умный и всезнающий а Вы месье показали своё невежество в данном вопросе
<shenmue> 10.10 уже всё. каюк
<Lex_S> линукс то может и ускачет
<Lex_S> а старое железо?)
<Nor8>   Ох уже это старое железо )))
<shenmue> будут нанотехнологии и трасляция прямо в моск
<Sergey_IT> так вы все тоже старитесь
<Sergey_IT> народ вон, на ХР до сих пор сидит
<[koshka]> ага
<shenmue> скорее не старое железо а маломощное. оффисные компы там и прочее
<Nor8> Сейчас оффисные уже джае с 1 гигом не собирают, почти всегда 2 ставят, а что будет через 5 лет...
<shenmue> ммм... действительно если щас последний год то о каких таких 5 годах мы говорим?
<Nor8> shenmue: Не факт, что последний )))
<artus> @seen nAgoHaK
<ubuntuhelp> nAgoHaK was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 8 weeks, 3 days, 0 hours, 26 minutes, and 12 seconds ago: <nAgoHaK> artus: спорим? :D
<[koshka]> пока ребята )
<Kyshtynbai> Покендра!
<Nor8> )))
<Nor8> стой! )))
<Nor8>  [koshka]: Спать пошла? http://imgur.com/EcPsY
<[koshka]> Nor8: хахаха ) прям как у меня кошка бегает)
<Nor8> [koshka]: Твоя и есть ! :P
<[koshka]> ^_^
<[koshka]> Nor8: классная вообще)
<Nor8> А то ))
<[koshka]> все,ушла я.) спокойной ;)
<Alagos> Добрый вечер. Подскажите, а как разбить архив на 2? По нажатию правой кнопки мыши и выбора опции "создать архив" возможность выбрать количество исходных файлов архива почему то не активна...
<Alagos> http://itmages.com/image/view/484758/a5acdbea
<Alagos> А, все, понял. Только рар и 7-зип это поддерживают, спасибо всем :)
<Kyshtynbai> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Failed!
<User363[web]> люди, подскажите, где в ubuntu находятся подключенные жесткие диски? Поставил второй диск, форматнул, разбил, а теперь не могу его найти
<User363[web]> ubuntu 11.10
#ubuntu-ru 2012-04-13
<SAPetrovich> test
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Есть контакт.
<sharikoff> как удалить ип с карты
<sharikoff> ?
<rapidsp> ку
<rapidsp> как бумажник в гноме называется?
<rapidsp> морская лошадь... :)
<Gakonis> 123
<Gakonis> Ребята, такой вот вопрос. Возможно ли установить Gnome и KDE на один компьютер?
<Gakonis> Захотелось мне в пятницу ерундой позаниматься.
<chapt> Gakonis: а что мешает то? ставь обычную убунту а потом kde desctop  добавляй и вперед
<Gakonis> Да просто чет в голову сегодня по утру стукнуло, а не попробовать ли)))
<Gakonis> И что от этого будет)
<Tmin10> подскажите, как узнать chmod директории?
<Kyshtynbai> ls -la
<Tmin10> и куда делась программа banner, она вроде стандартная
<Tmin10> Kyshtynbai: хм, в мане про это нет...
<Kyshtynbai> в каком мане?
<Tmin10> Kyshtynbai: man ls
<Kyshtynbai> Я не знаю, чем ты там смотришь, но ключ l даёт вывод в широком формате, то есть с правами, а ключ a показывает скрытые файлы и деректории).
<sharikoff> пинганите плз 195.239.81.60
<Kyshtynbai> 64 bytes from 195.239.81.60: icmp_req=1 ttl=57 time=79.3 ms
<sharikoff> Kyshtynbai спасип
<SAPetrovich> test
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Понг понг понг...
<portnov> утро.
<Gakonis> +
<portnov> народ, есть кто пользуется текущей бетой 12.04? Имеет смысл её ставить на рабочий ноут, или лучше поставить пока 11.10 и подождать релиза?
<portnov> всякие там юнити не интересуют, всё равно кеды ставить буду, интересует в плане количества глюков.
<|rapidsp|> хз... на десктопе работает
<|rapidsp|> обнов правда много приходит ежедневно
<|rapidsp|> ubuntu+kde
<portnov> ок
<Gakonis> Я видимо к Gnome привык что KDE мне показалось уж жутко неудобной.
<portnov> ладно, 11.10 скачалась быстрее :)
<portnov> после релиза уж обновлюсь тогда.
<thought> portnov: Хз, обновился до 12.04, работает на удивление стабильно. раз в 2 дня nautilus перезапускается, больше нареканий нет.
<Gakonis> А когда вообще релиз 12,04
<Gakonis> ?
<SergeyIT> Gakonis, 26-ого
<admin-skif-biz> а можно сделать так, чтобы программа не обновлялась новой версией? А то старая патченая и работоспособная..((
<TheFalkorr> можно
<TheFalkorr> поставь ей флаг заблокирована и все
<TheFalkorr> через аптитюд.или синаптик
<admin-skif-biz> я не знаю где. в синаптике не нашел 10.04
<SergeyIT> admin-skif-biz, есть там
<andrex> admin-skif-biz: меню Система — Администрирование — Менеджер пакетов Synaptic в поиске указать название/часть названия пакета выделить нужный пакет(-ы) в меню Synaptic выбрать Пакет — Заблокировать версию
<SergeyIT> admin-skif-biz, меню package - lock version
<andrex> или sudo echo "имя пакета" hold | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<andrex> aptitude hold пакет
<admin-skif-biz> Пасибо ,мужики )))
<andrex> гуи - просто добавь воды)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> !зкште
<JohnDoe_71Rus> !print
<ubuntuhelp> Как настроить печать в Ubuntu см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers и http://linuxprinting.org . Список поддерживаемого оборудования: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters . Как расшарить принтер см. на https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<User621[web]> Господа добрый день. Подскажите пожалуста к кому можно обротится за разработкой драйвером под убунту. само собой за денежку
<chapt> User621[web]: попробуй здесь тему создать http://electronix.ru/forum/index.php?s=be80a45a0479931abd6480271a594803&showforum=24
<adskifbiz> драйвер на что. Просто любопытно
<User621[web]> Драйвера на Xerox Pharser 3428. Суть проблему в кратце. драйвер с 3425 не катит. задания уходят но на печать ничего не выводится.
<User621[web]> А нужно потому что в гос органах ввели новое правило что все документы между ведомтсвами теперь только в формате свободного ПО. ну а подумать у этих олейн мозгов не хватило что есть техника которая ещще не поодерживается линакс
<User621[web]> ну вот куча этих ксеровксов которые либо надо выкинуть и купить новую технику либо писать дрова.
<chapt> а "национальная ос" что тоже не поддерживает эти устройства? нагните разработчиков "национальной оси"
<TheFalkorr> http://linsovet.com/smb-printer
<TheFalkorr> User621[web]: а так?
<UNIm95> User621[web] у него сеть есть?
<TheFalkorr> и кстати, не 3425, а 3450 надо ставить дрова
<TheFalkorr> на 3428
<TheFalkorr> ибо 25 не помогают уже года 4
<TheFalkorr> а 50 - помогают
<UNIm95> User621[web] судя по гуглу есть. сделай его сетевым принтером и не парься
<User621[web]> Хорошо. Спасибо за подсказки. Попробую описанные вами способы после выходных.  Сделать сетевым не вопрос. у нас их просто около 70 штук.
<User621[web]> обязательно попробую описанные способы. Если заработают то отпишусь. а предложил сразу разработку потому что организации готовы платить за дрова.
<adskifbiz> как правило, почти все проблемы решаются нахождением подходящих костылей
<UNIm95> User621[web] так сделай принт сервер который будет определённым юзерам разрешать печатать на определённых принтерах
<adskifbiz> судя по гуглу подходят дрова от Samsung QL-5100A
<UNIm95> adskifbiz так как работал с ксерокс принтерами самое идеальное это сетевой принтер
<adskifbiz> ну это да
<User621[web]> Спасибо вам огромное за помощ :)
<Tonius> всем привет
<Tonius> вобщем беда такая: дома роутер за которым сервер убунты. На роутере сделан порт форвардинг на 22 порт, через который я сижу там по ссх. Теперь мне понадобилось добавить еще один порт в портфорвардинг роутера... как мне быть? lynx и links показывают чёрный экра
<Tonius> н при попытке залезть на роутер, вместо полей для ввода логина пароля (
<TheFalkorr> Tonius: telnet?
<Tonius> роутер обычный длинк dir-300 телнет сервера в помине нет по умолчанию атм
<Tonius> телнет на 80 порт, ничего не дает
<TheFalkorr> Tonius: так.проясним.у тя роутер.за ним сервер без иксов.. ты с третьего компа подрубаешься к нему по ссш?
<Tonius> да, за предалми роутера вобще. из интернета подрубаюсь. т.е. доступ только по ссх к убунту серверу
<TheFalkorr> а ежели по ssh -L пробросить на внешний комп морду с роутера?
<TheFalkorr> ну или w3m попробовать
<TheFalkorr> мож он сможет зайти
<TheFalkorr> links2
<Tonius> я не уверен что это... links2 пробовал. проблема в том, что мне открыт только один порт на роутере 22, и я его для ссх использую
<TheFalkorr> так ssh -L пробросит по ссш порт.с сервака то на роутер доступа больше
<TheFalkorr> это извне на сервер 22 через роутер
<TheFalkorr> а адрес роутера какой?
<Tonius> внутренний-то? 192,168,0,1
<TheFalkorr> внешний
<Tonius> 172,29,130,129
<TheFalkorr> к кому ты по ссш подрубашься
<Tonius> это не совсем реальник правда
<Tonius> у нас тут в красноярске большая локальная сеть
<Tonius> плюс пирнг всякий... вобщем адреса серые
<Tonius> w3m
<Tonius> тоже не отображает
<Tonius> а что за ssh -L ? как это может помочь?
<TheFalkorr> man ssh
<TheFalkorr> я сча занят
<Kyshtynbai> Тест
<Kyshtynbai> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Понг.
<User229[web]> Всем привет
<User229[web]> подскажите плз,
<andrex> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User229[web]> у меня проц Semprone 3.1+ , а его реал чистота 1,86 , почему так ?
<[Raiden]> http://openbenchmarking.org/embed.php?i=1204129-SU-NOUVEAULI40&sha=dfb6874&p=2
<andrex> 3100+ это модель а не характеристика
<User229[web]> хм... фигово. а скок такой стоит б/у
<User229[web]> ?
<artus> @kick "User229[web]" в гугл почтенный
<shnaps> такой вопрос: почистил систему. И сейчас при aptitude upgrade мну убунта хочет заново поставить удаленные приложения. Как сделать чтобы этого не было?
<shnaps> Почистить репозитории вручную?
<artus> видать оно в зависимостях
<andrex> гг, попробуй
<shnaps> ну я вроде зависимости тоже подчистил
<andrex> плохо подчистил значит
<shnaps> :(
<baronos> привязка к метапакету наверно :)
<shnaps> И что сделать в этом случае можно?
<TheFalkorr> shnaps: google://метапакеты
<shnaps> Мде. Все печально) Ладно, спасибо)
<Onkeltem> baronos: ку. Не подскажешь, gs-ный скрин рекодер - он где настраивается? Чет не пойму
<baronos> Onkeltem: пока не особо настраивается, можно поменять кадры в секунду :D к г3.6 будет целый комбаин скорее всего если успеют сделать.
<Onkeltem> baronos: да я уж слышал об обещаниях комбайна. Я не претендую ан какие-то мега настройки... но как хотя бы выбрать экран?
<baronos> Onkeltem: всмысле выбрать экран?
<Onkeltem> ну дисплей, у меня их два, а скоро надеюсь будет 23
<Onkeltem> 3
<baronos> ааа тут я хз, скорее всего пока ни как. щас спрошу может че скажут.
<Onkeltem> на #gnome?
<Onkeltem> я тоже могу, чего тебя дергать
<Onkeltem> Да, некоторые вещи ускользают от моего понимая. Как это так - не сделать НИКАКОЙ конфигурилки записи экрана?
<baronos> Onkeltem: а он пишет только один монитор, да?
<Onkeltem> baronos: оба, в том и дело. Может поэтому ему на моей системе всегда было плохо
<Onkeltem> и именно поэтому он падали и не работал
<Onkeltem> То есть прикинь у него нагрузочка
<baronos> тебе надо сделать выбор только одного?
<Onkeltem> Ну да
<baronos> ок
<Onkeltem> gconf-editor?
<Onkeltem> наверное где-то жеж?
<Onkeltem> Я еще задумал тут купить USB-микрофон, чтобы делать нормальные скринкасты - есть инфа по совместимости этих устройств с Убунтой?
<Onkeltem> Или всё будет работать и можно брать первый попавшийся?
<baronos> Onkeltem: ah ... you can't (other then unplugging one)  it just records everything  :D
<Onkeltem> :facepalm:
<Onkeltem> Ну, я промолчу :)
<baronos> Onkeltem: irc.gnome.org/6667 ну и каналы #gnome #gnome-shell и так далее :)
<Onkeltem> baronos: спасибо в любом случае, отрицательный ответ - тоже ответ
<Onkeltem> baronos: хм, любопытненько. Окей.
<Onkeltem> baronos: полагаю там больше народу чем на фриноде? Просто тут 117 человек сейчас сидит на гноме
<baronos> тот официальный, там все рэдхатовцы которые над гномом работают. там и все каналы по ПО гнома.
<Onkeltem> вот я тормоз, ок
<Tonius> пишу sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop находясь на сервере по ссш, и меня не выкидывает почему-то, всё продолжает работать... как так?
<andrex> sshd вроде же
<Tonius> нет, в убунте просто ssh пишется
<TheFalkorr> Tonius: sshd
<TheFalkorr> тыж демона убить пыташься
<Tonius> root@MegaServ:~/1# /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<Tonius> bash: /etc/init.d/sshd: Нет такого файла или каталога
<Tonius> впрочем killall sshd тоже не помогает
<TheFalkorr> ессесно
<Tonius> как же сделать правильно?
<andrex> Tonius: а ты выйди из ссх и войди попробуй)
<andrex> после того как прибил
<Tonius> а, понял
<baronos> гугл+ еще бы текст комментов в белый цвет покрасил было бы лучше :0
<andrex> baronos: ну да, а то серый на белом смотрится както плохо)
<baronos> andrex: и не говори, читать не возможно :)
<Tonius> как должна выглядеть срочка в кротнабе чтобы каждые 3 минуты выполнялся файл?
<andrex> */3 * * * * вроде
<Onkeltem> Можете посоветовать видеокарту, чтобы 3 моника подключить? Ну и, понятно, чтобы в бубунте это работало
<lanstik> Мда убунте еще далековато до повседневного пользования.
<andrex> Onkeltem: даже не знаю что сказать либо ати  5x 6x что сомнительно в плане работы, либо sli из nvidia
<andrex> lanstik: обоснуй, или это так, лижбы чё сказать?
<Onkeltem> andrex: так есть же карты с 4 выходами например.
<Onkeltem> andrex: я просто вот не знаю - вдруг тормозить будет или вообще не заработает? Поэтому заранее справки навожу
<Onkeltem> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11841123#post11841123
<Onkeltem> вот ток что тред создал даже
<andrex> Onkeltem: и чё поддерживают тока 2 моника, с 3 от нвидии я не видел
<andrex> хотя может gtx 6x и поддерживают
<andrex> или теслы квадры какие
<Onkeltem> andrex: http://tinyurl.com/d4z54jr - ну вот, к примеру. Поиск по маркету.
<Onkeltem> andrex: что такое 6x?
<andrex> 600 и выше
<umren> 6xx тогда уж
<Onkeltem> 600 чего?
<Onkeltem> я просто вообще не рублю в теме
<andrex> модельный ряд
<umren> модель наверное)
<Onkeltem> Какова сейчас сиутация с ATI - по прежнему лучше нам в сторону nVidia глядеть?
<umren> да
<Onkeltem> спс
<umren> правда у мя 2 ати были обе работали
<umren> из коробки
<Onkeltem> вообще мне конкретно 2-х не хватает мониторов сейча :(
<umren> а в чем профит 3х мониторов?
<Onkeltem> umren: прямой - меньше телодвижений и скаканий
<umren> Onkeltem а головой вертеть это разве не больше телодвижений?
<umren> чем смотреть в 1 монитор с разными рабочими столами
<portnov> стол надо большущий под три монитора :)
<portnov> два — видимо компромисс :)
<Onkeltem> umren: фишка - в одновременности. Ты не можешь видеть скажем 2 окна одновременно. Или переводя взгляд только
<Onkeltem> portnov: я их к потолку повешу - стол будет свободный вообще
<umren> Onkeltem тут разница подходов, вертеть головой или нажать хоткней, ты не можешь смотреть на два монитора одновременно ты всеранво переводишь взгляд
<portnov> Onkeltem: э, а работать лёжа на диване? ок.
<Onkeltem> portnov: для этого ноут есть
<umren> portnov матрицу смотрел?
<portnov> ничо не понел
<portnov> Onkeltem: если моник на потолке, то смотреть на него надо лёжа, не?
<portnov> umren: смотрел, но не помню там моников на потолке.
<umren> ну стена, она обычно вертикальная)
<Onkeltem> portnov: нее, просто он не стоит на столе, а висит над ним
<andrex> а то что его можно в вертикальном положении повешать ты не подумал?
<portnov> хм
<portnov> а в чём профит?
<Onkeltem> portnov: стол свободный!
<portnov> главная трабла с несколькими мониторами же — на них надо издалека смотреть
<portnov> иначе действительно шея открутится быстро.
<umren> и тут мы подходим к самому интересному))
<portnov> Onkeltem: стол свободный или нет — это мелочи, хлам со стола можно и убрать куда-нить. В крайнем случае — к потолку повесить ;)
<Onkeltem> portnov: http://cache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/9/2010/04/evemp.jpg
<portnov> ну вот с какого расстояния на эту радость смотреть надо?
<Onkeltem> http://cache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/9/2010/04/sixmice.jpg - omg!
<umren> eve online
<umren> да это больше показуха)
<portnov> там сколько, 19" скажем моники?... 19*3*2.54 = 144cm где-то как минимум
<Onkeltem> umren: иногда недостаточно переключения между декстопами, это просо неудобно для ряда задач
<portnov> адово тащемта
<umren> Onkeltem так ты не можешь смотреть на два монитора одновременно
<umren> Onkeltem в чем разница?
<Onkeltem> umren: пример - редактирование CSS сайта с использованием Chrome Dev Tools. У меня не левом монике на всё окно открыт devtools, а на правом - сам сайт
<umren> Onkeltem купи один большой моник
<Onkeltem> umren: а вношу правку слева, и тут же виже изменение справа. Я не представляю как иначе можно делать
<portnov> тут действительно — один моник достаточно большой
<Onkeltem> umren: но не хватает еще одного монитора, чтобы видеть исходный дизайн, макет, по которому надо равняться
<umren> Onkeltem на две половинки и все, ксс горизонтально очень компактен
<portnov> сайт с редактором на 24" вполне влезает
<Onkeltem> umren: редактировать код на половине монтора - это вообще ужос. Это вообще не труЪ
 * portnov имеет два монитора, тем не менее ;)
<umren> Onkeltem css это не код, а стили, и он по ширине маленький
<Onkeltem> umren: там ведь не только css, javascript тоже, всякие точки останова, variables, callstack!
<umren> Onkeltem ты пишешь ксс и яваскрипт с точками останова одновременно?
<umren> мне кажется проще сверстать, потом с яваскриптом работать
<Onkeltem> umren: я слева редактироую js, а справа смотрю как это всё работает на сайте. Всё - вжиую
<Onkeltem> вживую
<Gakonis> ох уж этот KDE...
<Onkeltem> umren: + когда js правлю, у меня dev tools тоже горизонтально пополоам поделены: сверу - код, снизу - консоль, где тестирую всякое
<Onkeltem> консоль devtools'ов всмысле
<umren> Onkeltem и на все это ты одновременно смотришь двумя глазами?
<Onkeltem> umren: ну разумеется. Вожу жалом туда сюда. Хотя нет, даже хватает взгляд переводить. А уж мышой елозить туда-сюда - вообще сказка
<umren> Onkeltem а я жму 1 кнопку, глаза не перевожу и мышкой не дергаю
<Onkeltem> У меня настроено переключение фокуса ввода не на клик, а на hover. То есть я просто мышой веду вправо, фокусируется сайт, там я делаю какое-либо движение - сработала точка останова слева.
<umren> Onkeltem разница не велика
<Onkeltem> umren: сайтами занимаешься?
<Onkeltem> umren: autosave используешь? ваще тема классная
<umren> Onkeltem в хроме плагин? видел его, но как то не стал использовать
<umren> типа там редактируешь ксс и оно в файле сохраняется
<umren> надо попробовать будет как нибудь)
<Onkeltem> umren: именно.
<Onkeltem> umren: на сайте работает серверная nodejs-ная часть, а из браузера отправляют модифицированные файлы.
<Onkeltem> umren: js тоже, не только css
<Onkeltem> В обещм, eclipse теперь у меня только для php. Ну и для nodejs - в будущем
<Onkeltem> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sh30EIkgE4o&feature=player_embedded - АГОНЬ!
<umren> Onkeltem хз.. мне там не нравится тема и вобще удобство кода в девтулс, кроме того нельзя использовать с препроцессорами
<umren> Onkeltem а как ты автосейвом отправляешься файлы в nodejs? o_O
<Onkeltem> umren: там в документации к экстеншену всё написано
<Onkeltem> umren: npm install autosave
<Onkeltem> и всё :)
<Onkeltem> umren: https://github.com/NV/chrome-devtools-autosave/issues/7#issuecomment-3182946 - чтобы настроить сохранение для схемы http://
<jlewka> всем привет
<Onkeltem> umren: https://github.com/NV/chrome-devtools-autosave/issues/43 - + небольшой патчик от меня, чтобы на remote хостах работало
<Onkeltem> umren: насчет препроцессоров - согласен, но я вообще не использую css фреймворков, меня устраивает чистый css
<Onkeltem> jlewka: привет
<BlancoD> У кого стоит 12.04 скажите насколько стабильна сейчас система, стоит ли ставить её сейчас, или подождать допила?
<Onkeltem> BlancoD: а когда она кстати выходит?
<BlancoD> 24 кажеться
<Onkeltem> В апреле???
<BlancoD> ага
<Onkeltem> я думал еще полгода ждать минимум :)
<baronos> через 13 дней будет.
<Onkeltem> круто-круто! надеюсь очень, что достойная будет
<Onkeltem> unity сразу под снос разумеется
<BlancoD> Onkeltem, Мне из юнити нравится верхняя панель/меню
<BlancoD> + они сейчас очень крутую фишку на Alt повесили
<BlancoD> Единственная вещь которая всё портит, это то что на боковой панели, отображаются открытые окна со всех рабочих столов. Это полнейший бред и фейлище.
<[Raiden]> http://img13.nnm.ru/3/d/d/8/a/43dd2eabf98dfcce2073037923f.jpg
<umren> BlancoD ставь после релиза лучше
<Onkeltem> BlancoD: мне тут чел сказал, что он чуть не купил тач-сенситив экран, так как прознал что юнити с прицелом на них делается
<BlancoD> Индусы умеют, да.
<umren> [Raiden] истинная "сеть" )
<[Raiden]> )
<umren> индусы понимают все буквально
<Onkeltem> так которая web, а не net )
<Onkeltem> та*
<Gakonis> Ребята в DSL в KDE - это фича такая?
<Gakonis> Просто столкнулся с такой вот проблемой...
<Gakonis> Ситуация в том что в невотрг манагер создаешь DSL-подключение, но подключить его почему то не можешь.
<[Raiden]> кто-то там спрашивал про дсл в кде http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0413/h_1334338122_7006285_b80dddb713.png
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Понг понг понг...
<[Raiden]> а фильм Про другана Фрейда и пациентку скучная хрень
<[Raiden]> про фильм не то окно
<SergeyIT> у тебя про кде лучше получается )
<User109[web]> hi
<Amblnb> Всем ку! Как выйти с тэлнэта?
<baronos> отключить из затылка кабель и ты выйдешь из матрицы ;)
<artus> зашол в дремучий телнет и заблудился :)
<artus> Amblnb, там таблетку скушать надо, но я не помню какую
<Amblnb> Ну зайти то зашол, а как выйти не убивая окно )
<TheFalkorr> http://goo.gl/SfZxr
<User109[web]> привет всем
<Amblnb> Ура, нашол команду .quit )
<baronos> !ask | User109[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User109[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<rekcuFniarB> В голых иксах glxgears ту же ошибку выдаёт
<rekcuFniarB> Видимо в текущем драйвере что то сломали
<rekcuFniarB> ой, не сюда
<SergeyIT> какую ту же?
<[Raiden]> да не важно, он не сюда
<ndd3> Как сделать проигрывание музыкального файла при наведении на него мышки в nautilus, 12.04?
<baronos> ни как
<baronos> вместо этого sushi жми пробел на файле и должен играть. (хотя не знаю точно в убунту он по умолчанию чтоит или нет)
<SergeyIT> что то все сегодня не сюда
<[Raiden]> я сегодня тоже вспоминал такой вид превью, когда рингтон выбрать хотел
<[Raiden]> можно сделать иначе. ctrl+a , открыть как и какой-нить легкий плейер типа deadbeef
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<baronos> тыщ
<Gakonis> +
<shenmue> хм... я тут задумался о возможности менять де не ребутя ксорга
<shenmue> сессию соотвественно тоже не обрывая
<baronos> создать юзеров с разными де :)
<umren> waylanddd
<shenmue> ну смена юзверя этож покинуть сессию
<umren> shenmue мне кажется де весьма специфичен в софте и хранении инфы о сессии, там же туча своих настроек хранится
<shenmue> просто как то не обращал внимания скажем при команде опенбокс реплейс выкидывает ли текущий окнный менеджер из памяти и процессов?
<umren> ну опенбокс это не де
<shenmue> ну затооо оконный менеджер это часть де
<shenmue> скажем заменить оконный менеджер, заменить панель, заменить рабочий стол (его отрисовку на другой фм)
<shenmue> по сути вроде как де целиком заменил
<SergeyIT> а зачем?
<shenmue> а влом заного браузер запускать =)
<umren> shenmue сохраняй состояние закладок в браузере
<umren> мне кажется чревато постоянно браузер в памяти держать
<shenmue> вообщще просто задумался о такой возможности. ведь любую фигню перезапустить можно. а почему бы не всё сразу махом? не выходя из иксов.
<shenmue> umren опера тебе не какойнибуть хром или с утечкой памяти фуфлофокс  :p
<umren> да все жрут примерно одинаково, это не критерий
<umren> сейчас не 99 год
<umren> сайты "слегка" изменились
<SergeyIT> не в лучшую сторону
<shenmue> да браузер не важен. просто задумался возможно ли? надо бы еще не забыть о демонах всяких там навроде гном-сеттингс
<umren> мне кажется что в линуксе возможно, почти все
<shenmue> кроме флеш и ати
<SergeyIT> shenmue, а зачем он в кде?
<umren> если понять как сохранять переходное состояние между новыми экранами иксов, то думаю тебе это удастся
<SergeyIT> shenmue, а что ати? Работает
<umren> короче это те надо доки ксорга курить
<shenmue> вот и я о том же. в каждой де есть специфисные для этой де процессы. ес-но предыдущие демоны прибивать а новые запускать
<shenmue> ч*
<[Raiden]> без создания другйо сессии другое де врятли, другйо вм если только
<shenmue> тогда простой вопрос. а что тогда де?
<umren> shenmue что то навороченное с кучей вставленных батареек и миллион конфигов
<umren> ну и своими приложениями которые создают экосистему
<umren> а виндов менеджер он просто оперирует окнами и выводит тебе что то
<shenmue> скажем у меня панель иксфэйс, отрисовка рабочего стола пэкмэнфм( лхде) а оконный менеджер метасити (гном)
<[Raiden]> это некое окружение из многих элементов
<[Raiden]> можно конечно как-нить одни килять\закрывать, другие пуускать, но не думаю что хорошая идея )
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0413/h_1334346694_5168529_3faa1d0deb.png - опенбоксик
<shenmue> ну да. но получаятся выбирая сессию гнома можно попасть в иксфэйс
<SergeyIT> 3 часа назад 400Мб обнов поставил, а сейчас еще 140М приехало
<shenmue> 12.04?
<SergeyIT> да
<[Raiden]> включи проверку раз в неделю
<umren> SergeyIT мне кажется это нормально
<shenmue> кстати правда что разделения на категории убрали в даш? интерент, аудио\видео\ оффис и так далее
<umren> SergeyIT странно, что тебя это удивляет, или у тебя по трафику расчет?
<SergeyIT> qt за неделю 3-ий раз обновляется
<shenmue> кстати кому интеересно то кубунту снова жива
<umren> свежачок?
<umren> ))
<[Raiden]> так и дожно быть. ещё как миниму за день или за пару до релиза почти всё обновится или очень много
<shenmue> не закрывают проект. будут дальше пилить
<[Raiden]> она и не умирала
<shenmue> если пропустил новость (точнее уже старость ) то хотели прекратить выпуск кубунту
<[Raiden]> видимо пропустил.
<[Raiden]> в моих рсс такой новости небыло
<[Raiden]> была новость про отказ поддержки со стороны каноникал
<[Raiden]> а про выпуск - нет
<shenmue> по сути выпуск и есть
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> ke,eynf nf ;t b ,tp jabw cnfnecf dsgecrfkfcm
<shenmue> кубунту зарегестрированное имя. форк вполне мог быть бы
<[Raiden]> лубунта та же и без офиц статуса выпускалась
<[Raiden]> поменялся бы только статус
<[Raiden]> не
<umren> короче 3 рубля марк бы перестал выделять
<umren> а так все тоже самое
<[Raiden]> Я кубунтовод, я уж знаю , что могло бы быть ) Никаких планов по закрытию кубунты небыло или по вырезанию кде из репов
<[Raiden]> да и это просто смерть была бы ) Я бы точно убежал на опенсусе.
<artus> будут
<artus> :D
<umren> [Raiden] что то мне подсказываем, что кде бы никогда не выпилили )
<[Raiden]> смерть для убунты имеется в виду. Ибо ... Пословица такая есть, науя мне без уя, когда с уем доуя.
<shenmue> меня еще одна новость поразила. многие однополчане с других дистров про кеды в убе говорят мол пииииип (ну все сами поняли). а по статистике от убунту сообщества больше всего на кеды багфиксов и прочего =)
<[Raiden]> точнее частушка
<[Raiden]> umren: естественно
<umren> shenmue однополчане так же про убунту говорят, а дебианщики плюются на убунту сервер, это нормально
<umren> это же не труъ дистр
<umren> а бредни космонавта
<shenmue> каждый хвалит свое корыто . это понятно
<[Raiden]> Каждый своё хвалит. У меня личн оесть 2 дистра, на реальном железе и ещё штук 5 в виртуалке
<umren> [Raiden] пора те уже генту перейти, 1 дистр будет
<[Raiden]> кде в кубунте одни из самых прямых или по крайней мере не хуже чем везде
<[Raiden]> umren: для чего? :)
<umren> кде в кубунте это просто кде и репы убунты
<SergeyIT> и он хвалит ))
<[Raiden]> umren: верно
<umren> [Raiden] не будешь метаться
<[Raiden]> почему не буду? :)
<[Raiden]> мне гента уже сразу не нравится
<[Raiden]> на неё точно уж точно не буду
<shenmue> мне тоже =)
<[Raiden]> вот на опенсусе или магею возможно
<umren> магейа помойка
<umren>  опенсусе - твердыня империи зла в опен сорсе
<shenmue> зато какая!!
<[Raiden]> опенсусе после продажи новелл свободный дистр, как и магея
<[Raiden]> да и раньше был в общем-то не закрытый )
<umren> наследие империи зла там еще живет, вначале они внедряют YAST в твой любимый дистр, а потом ты уже бежишь жать кнопки в винде, там то покруче yast'a будет ;) это такой социальный эксперемент
<[Raiden]> вот гента в моем понимании зло. Во первых там бсдинит, который я не люблю. А во вторых. Я предпочитаю пересобирать или с 0 собирать софт только по необходимости.
<umren> а там разве "не по необходимости" ?
<[Raiden]> umren: яст отличная штука
<[Raiden]> если бы в убунте такое было, то могло бы сгладить тот факт, что гномовское управление настройками и железом никуда не годится
<[Raiden]> )
<umren> в гноме поступают более радикально
<umren> зачем что то настраивать? вас и так все устраивает
<umren> нет настроек нет проблем
<[Raiden]> а в магее есть свой центр, ДракКонф
<baronos> ага
<[Raiden]> всё устраивает? :)
<umren> а все эти центры - это жалкое подобие панелей управления в злоосе
<shenmue> а в гш есть этот как его
<shenmue> ну все знают
<[Raiden]> ну я рад за вас, если в этой фразе есть хотя бы доля правды.
<shenmue> а гугол. вот
<umren> shenmue реестр?
<shenmue> umren тебе тоже лекцию прочитать что реестр находится в винде
<umren> [Raiden] спецально глянул, можно оверлей накатить upstart
<shenmue> а гном только через гугол можно настроить. зато какой мощный инструмент =)
<umren> [Raiden] и забыть про бсдинит
<shenmue> там и карта есть, и социальная сеть. и много чего еще
<[Raiden]> umren: да это не моё ) И вообще, что за пропаганда?
<umren> shenmue gconf?
<shenmue> гугол конф. я про него =)
<umren> [Raiden] да так просто, я генту не использовал))
<[Raiden]> umren: я личн осчитаю ч, что линукс не готов для нормального юза всеми. А такие дистры как гента не готовы ещё больше и я их противник. На мой взгляд империя зла новелл создав яст ушла ощутимо вперед  , причем ещё 10 лет назад )
<[Raiden]> +-
<umren> [Raiden] гента это фабрика дистров, он так задумывался
<umren> это хороший старт для своего дистра или дистра под себя, есть все пакеты и возможности, хороший менеджер, ничего не навязывает
<[Raiden]> хотя бы 10 сможешь назвать?
<umren> какие у него могут быть минусы?
<shenmue> я могу два
<[Raiden]> и ещё, то что дистры плодятся я считаю чоеню важным недостатком линукс
<shenmue> +1
<SergeyIT> -10
<shenmue> +11
<umren> [Raiden] в память приходят, Calculate Linux, Sabayon, funtoo, SystemRescueCD
<shenmue>  :p
<umren> может еще какие то есть, но эти довольно популярные
<[Raiden]> umren: дебиан в этом плане лидер )
<shenmue> чот мне кажеться что это не в память а копипаста
<[Raiden]> а не гента
<artus> umren, SystemRescueCD  это типа афигенно рабочий дистр? ))
<umren> shenmue не, я подсмотрел только название последнего )
<umren> он у мя на флешке)
<umren> но я тупо забыл как называется)
<shenmue> umren ты юзал генту?
<umren> artus это хороший пример "сборочки"
<umren> shenmue я? нет
<[Raiden]> umren: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=29806
<shenmue> так вот. первым делом я решил поставить самое простое. это шрифт дройд
<artus> umren, нафига эти сборочки в теме про дистры? ты на этой сборочке больше 2х дней сидел? или так, лиж бы было
<umren> artus сумарно думаю больше двух дней юзал его, полезная штука
<shenmue> после того как прошло пол часа а команда emerge ttf-droid еще длилась я понял что это не мое
<artus> umren, причем тут сумарно?
<umren> artus а ты что 48 часов за компьютером проводишь и более?
<umren> красноглазненько
<artus> umren, присеть если что можно и на швабру, оперевшись, от этого она диваном не станет
<umren> artus ты думаешь, что sysrescd плохой пример того который был собран на "фабрике" дистров - Генту?
<artus> umren, того, давай тогда в дистры записывай ливку каспера и докторавеба , ога ))
<umren> они не являются linux distribution?
<umren> ОК
<artus> а тебе смотрю пофиг на какую тему тролить тут , лижбы тролить
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0414/h_1334348601_1850850_dc579074c4.png
<shenmue> [Raiden] магея рпм?
<umren> дистр это все что угодно собранное на базе ядра и еще каких то программ, где оно применяется дело десятое
<[Raiden]> да
<umren> даже [Raiden] согласен
<shenmue> [Raiden] а основа?
<[Raiden]> Ну это форк мандривы
<[Raiden]> сча они мало чем отличаются
<artus> umren, с тем что у него магея на скрине? да , согласен
<artus> даже я согласен
<umren> [Raiden] как у нее с бинарными пакетами?
<umren> ну всмысле, много ли
<baronos> магея мне понравилась, я в терминал даже не залазил все делалось с легкостью через их центр управления.
<[Raiden]> с пакетами там неплохо. Я в опенсусе собирал тройку пакетов, взяв src.rpm из магеи
<umren> ну кстати rpm собирать проще чем деб мне кажется
<[Raiden]> но вот как там со свежими версиями сказать затрудняюсь, т.к. нету ни гетдеб ни ппа
<shenmue> любопытно есть ли такой же дистр только деб?
<umren> kubuntu?
<shenmue> я про настройщики допиленные
<[Raiden]> shenmue: что бы с каким-то центром своим настроек - нет.
<[Raiden]> есть аптосид, помимо кубунты, там тоже кеды )
<[Raiden]> ну или помимо убунты
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в целом плюсы убунты в пиаре и в том, что много пакетов. И в сообществе возможно точнее с тем как грамотно с ним отношения выстроились у каноникал - на всех ресурсах полно нарроду, включая фринод
<[Raiden]> а в остальном лось, просто лось (с)
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> но эти в общем плюсы вполне перекрывают отсутсвия возможности настроить что-то в ясте и т.д.
<[Raiden]> вот такой вот монолог ))
<[Raiden]> а собирать рпм попроще. понять структуру спека ощутимо проще. Чем структуру целой папки каких-то файлов )
<shenmue> юнити лог ведет?
<[Raiden]> но не много.
<[Raiden]> .xsession-errors ?
<[Raiden]> лог чего?
<shenmue> крашей или почему запускается только юнити2д
<[Raiden]> /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p -i
<umren> [Raiden] да помню как то давно понадобилось собирать диковинку, на рпм осилил довольно быстро, а в дебе умер на доках и плюнул
<[Raiden]> хотя и так ясно ,что с дровами на видео проблемы
<[Raiden]> в дебе основная проблема в простой доке по сборке. На самом деле не так всё сложно. Ест ькоманда такая dh_make она создает папку debian и там только шапку правиш ь, ченчлог и rules
<[Raiden]> или типа того )
<umren> мне всегда казалось, кто на сайте дебиана доки смотрел в цирке не смеется
<umren> а по рпму у шаки все написано отлично
<umren> шапки
<shenmue> ты ес-но читал оригинал? на английском?
<[Raiden]> для начала , без вникания в ньюансы такая статья пойдет http://gq.net.ru/2007/03/16/building-deb-packages/
<umren> конечно
<umren> есть еще какие то варианты?
<[Raiden]> на самом деле в убунте не часто надо собирать. У меня собрано сча  всего 2 программы, квирк какой-то нехороший человек собирает из свн и я собираю себе релиз - у меня он лучше работает. И пиджинчик с патчиком одним фана ради )
<[Raiden]> а ну и я дрышко
<umren> в убунту это не нужно, если нету пакета есть ппа
<[Raiden]> в котором тоже может не быть пакета. Так что не нужно не совсем то слово
<[Raiden]> но ощутимо реже чем везде
<umren> ну если софт хоть как то популярен и нужен, есть под линукс, то вероятность что он уже есть под убунту очень высока ,)
<kolak> dobrii vecher rebeata kto pomojet ispravit grub install
<artus> @kick kolak с транслитом на форум
<shenmue> круто помог
<shenmue> доктур у меня рак - бабах из двухстволки. -лечитесь в морге
<baronos> shenmue: в виртуалке щас двух юзеров создал с юнити и гном и переключался между ними не завершаю сеанс. Проблемы две оказалось. 1) если сначала юнити запустить и переключится на гнос то он переходит в классик режим 2) если сначала
<baronos> гном, а потом в юнити то артефакты летают :D
<andrex> хм а если не виртуал бокс юзать а квм
<shenmue> чую подсказал бароносу новую головную боль =)
<umren> shenmue учитывая рост населения по экспоненте, это неплохой выход)
<shenmue> baronos что ж на виртуалке то? это не Ъ
<baronos> у меня дебиан с гном3, и юнити я даже близко видеть не хочу.
<shenmue> макспэйн на андройд  портировали
<umren> первую часть?
<umren> крутая игра была
<shenmue> дыа
<shenmue> а тогда нужен был довольно приличный комп что бы игра игралась
<umren> ну да
<umren> unreal первый еще шикарен был, у мя он даже на 266 мне работал и вуду1
<umren> пне
<umren> хотя графа там поинтереснее чем в макс пейне была)
<shenmue> мне как любителю жрпг и рпг как думаешь есть дело до графики?
<umren> есть конечно, в рпг нормальная графика была )
<umren> это ж не МУД
<umren> балдурс гейт пленескейп тормент фаллаут - весьма симпатично )
<umren> для меня это святая троица)
<shenmue> мда... диаблоподнобные клоны тгогда всё заполонили
<umren> диабло была чем то плоха? :D
<umren> у нее кстати неплохой клон был, Sacred
<umren> второй особенно неплох
<umren> правда это уже не рпг
<umren> а слешеры кие то, или экшен рпг
<User274[web]> доброй ночи есть кто?)
<User274[web]> есть проблема нужно установить флешь плеер 11 на убунту 11.10 32 бит для видео конференций на сайте подскажите как правильно ето сделать?
<andrex> ну значит и не надо было)
<Vlad_> флэш о_О
<artus> он за запятыми убег
<andrex> Andrey1987: поставь хром или flash-plugin-installer както так.
<andrex> интересно, он запятые взял, а буквы забыл чтоле)
<Andrey1987> есть проблема нужно установить флешь плеер 11 на убунту 11.10 32 бит для видео конференций на сайте подскажите как правильно ето сделать?
<andrex> Andrey1987: поставь хром или flash-plugin-installer както так.
<andrex> дубль 2
<Andrey1987> ))) сор)) andrex подробней плз  работать работа в основном идёт через мазилу
<andrex> Andrey1987: терпеливей надо быть, товарисч, а не летать туды сюды)
<Andrey1987> сорри)) просто думал нет никого)) време то не ранне))
<andrex> Andrey1987:sudo apt-get install flash-plugin-installer и усё
<Andrey1987> и поставитса автоматом последняя версия?
<andrex> ну да
<valsinats> Andrey1987, для мозиллы, как вариант, можно попробовать установить через ЦПУ
<Andrey1987> спасибо сейчас попробую
<Andrey1987> установилось flashplugin-installer 11.2.202.228ubuntu0.11.10.1 т.е. теоритически сейчас должно работать)
<Andrey1987> вобщем видио так и не появилось((( заставка с флешь "разрешить"," запретиь " и кнопка разрешить не активна( в чём может быть проблема?
<Andrey1987> есть кто нибуть?
<valsinats> Andrey1987, Введи в терминале dpkg -l | egrep flash и покажи что видишь
<Andrey1987> а как показать?) сорри я просто только установил его
<Lex_S> !paste | Andrey1987
<ubuntuhelp> Andrey1987: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
#ubuntu-ru 2012-04-14
<Onkeltem> Существует ли альтернатива тормозному наутилусу?
<Andrey1987> вобщем как я понял у меня установилась автоматом не последняя версия флешь11.2.202.228ubuntu0.11.10.1
<Onkeltem> флешь... :)
<Andrey1987> а есть 11.2.202.233
<Andrey1987> как мне в ручную установить 11.2.202.233??
<Onkeltem> Andrey1987: скачай последнюю
<Andrey1987> ок в каком формате и как устанавливать пошагово плз я за убунту сижу часа 3 максимум в своей жизни
<Andrey1987> убунту 11.10 только поставил
<Onkeltem> Andrey1987: http://get.adobe.com/ru/flashplayer/otherversions/
<artus> Andrey1987, а толку , чего там такого добавили в 233 по сравнению с 228 ?
<Onkeltem> Andrey1987: если хромом пользуешься, то после установки заходи на chrome://plugins, включай Details, иди "вниз", там может быть неск версий флеша. Вырубай все кроме 11
<Andrey1987> ага ок
<Andrey1987> незнаю чего добавили но мне нужно рабочии видеоконференции)
<Onkeltem> Ща какой-то адовый ад был - что-то сожрало цпу, 10 минут ждал пока в tty1 переключусь, убил иксы, но хром каким-то образом остался жрать hdd. Убил его.
<Onkeltem> Andrey1987: тогда просто проверь не висит ли у тебя на указанной мною страничке включенная 10-я версия флеша
<Andrey1987> выбирать на сйте адобе для убунту (apt)?
<valsinats> Andrey1987, у тебя вообще видео проигрывается?
<Onkeltem> Andrey1987: нет, блин, для SUSE
<Andrey1987> как проверить? я ж говорю не раборалса совсем )) имейте терпение)
<Onkeltem> Andrey1987: проверь какие версии флеша сейчас есть.
<Andrey1987> видео проигрываетса и флешки работают на сайтах игры там и т.п.
<Andrey1987> как? просто посмотреть в установленых?
<artus> Andrey1987, ну так причем тогда видеоконференции к флешу, если видео играет и флешы работают
<Onkeltem> artus: пусть обновит флеш, и убедится что проблема в друом :)
<Andrey1987> так подскажите в чём может быть?
<artus> Andrey1987, чего за конференция , может озучиш для начала ?
<Onkeltem> Andrey1987: отвечу за всех - не думаю что кто-то понял о чем речь
<Andrey1987> онлайн общение люжей на сайте
<Onkeltem> Andrey1987: издеваешься?
<Onkeltem> А, я кажется понял. Речь видимо о порно-сайте :)
<Andrey1987> нет рядом компы с убунту на них пашет на половине не пашет
<valsinats> сам-то понял, что сказал?
<Lex_S> не пашет на половине из тех что пашет :D
<andrex> может там плагин стоит какой блокирующий флеш
<artus> но че за такая важная конфа - секрет))
<artus> andrex, того, если он уже в настройках влеша лазил, то там априори ничего его блокироват не может)
<Andrey1987> да ну блин трудно понять?)
<Andrey1987> та хватит орать)) реально проблема попросили сделать я думал тут винда а тут ()()
<artus> Andrey1987, мальчик, ты там грибов переел чтоль?
<Onkeltem> Andrey1987: ссылку - в студию, иначе это обсуждение сферического коня
<andrex> винда, хех
<Onkeltem> Помню была проблема с кодировкой во флеше, работало нормально только на винде, аж тошно вспомнинать - такой фейл.
<Andrey1987> да епт ето брачное агенство там на сайт так не зайдёшь
<Onkeltem> ууу
<Andrey1987> меня попросили настроить
<Andrey1987> епусь а вы орёте)
<Onkeltem> Andrey1987: ты не в курсе правил канала, явнл
<andrex> остынь
<artus> Andrey1987, буш ругатцо - будем прощатся
<Onkeltem> Ну, он не знал, можно списать на это пока.
<artus> а так же игнорировать правила русского языка , и тд, и тп
<Onkeltem> Andrey1987: есть еще примеры видео-конференций, где это не работает?
<Andrey1987> нет
<artus> Onkeltem, ну так я ж вообще сама доброта :D
<Onkeltem> artus: да я вообще от тебя в шоке сегодня!
<artus> Andrey1987, давай ссылку, потестим чего тама у тебя за проблемы
<sharikoff> бабах уже был?
<artus> sharikoff, тебя ждали :)
<Onkeltem> смотрю, зрители подтягиваются
<Andrey1987> сек
 * sharikoff следит за развитием разговора
<Andrey1987> www.uadreams.com
<artus> а где тама флеш? прямой линк дать не ?
<Andrey1987> не получитса
<Onkeltem> Черт, кабак через 34 минуты закроется, а я в офисе сижу всё.
<sharikoff> хочу жениться не могу поговорить?
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> Andrey1987, ну давай тогда тестовую учетку)) лень регатцо
<Andrey1987> да я не имею отношения к сайту тестового ничего нет
<artus> тогда так не интересно :(
<sharikoff> http://cs11239.userapi.com/u45512105/-14/x_fc1eb3ae.jpg
<Onkeltem> разговор короче ниачом
<Andrey1987> в общем подскажите как установить 	11.2.202.233
<Onkeltem> sharikoff: :)
<artus> Andrey1987, да толку тебе никакого от этого , я бы еще понял если б у тебя 11.1 чтоял и тебе надо 11.2
<Onkeltem> Видели наверное, но вдруг нет: http://www.youtube.com/v/Sh30EIkgE4o?version=3&autohide=1&list=&feature=plcp
<artus> sharikoff, снега сошли уже7 орехи на йолках спеют?
<andrex> ну видео ролик вроде нор работает, а другого ничего нет, тока если регится, попробуй хром поставить и через него chrome.google.ru
<Onkeltem> artus: да и потом, общая логика подсказывает, что вряд ли люди создававшие сайт ориентировались на технологию, работающую исключительно в определенной minor-версии флеша
<artus> Onkeltem, ога, причем наваяли его спечом с заделом на будущую минорную ))
<artus> *ц
<Andrey1987> вобщем я подвис просто линуксом раньше не пользовалса... тяжковато както.. былоб время а так за пару часов ничё не пойму)
<artus> Andrey1987, да ненадо оно тебе вообще :)
<artus> переползать имеет смысл если есть желание разобратся а не в авральном порядке городить непонятно какие хитрости
<Onkeltem> Andrey1987: да и вообще подумай, нафига челу с линуксом - баба? Странно, не находишь?
<Onkeltem> Andrey1987: у него же есть УБУНТА!
<Andrey1987> красавцы
<sharikoff> Andrey1987: да не говори...
<sharikoff> уже 4 год с ними жениться не могу
<sharikoff> отговаривают постоянно
<sharikoff> говорят типа зачем тебе флеш, зачем тебе флеш
<artus> sharikoff, ну чтоб заделать сыну тебе флеш же не понадобился :D
<sharikoff> ну дык.. природа подсказала и без флеша
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> воотт ))) флеш ненужен :D
<sharikoff> artus: это практически так же как vlc с плагинами из исходников собрать =)
<sharikoff> =)) сдабак
<sharikoff> *слабак
<artus> хе, пошол в уютненькую семерочку возвращатцо
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> я бы еще за свое щасте поборолся =)
<sharikoff> как это так не могу поговорить с невестой, флеша нету
<artus> не те нынче невесты пошли
<sharikoff> определенную версию флеша требуют?
<artus> для совместимости ))
<andrex> ага до этого записки писали, а теперь флеш нужен)
<sharikoff> andrex: за что писали?
<andrex> ахха
<andrex> не зашто а что
<sharikoff> теперь это называется флеш
<andrex> а ну понятно, кто флеш написал)
<sharikoff> береги комп с нову, а флеш с молоду
<sharikoff> artus: а ты чо не спишь
<artus> да вот ща пойду
<sharikoff> время 5 утра почти
<sharikoff> в огороде бузина а в киеве artus как говорится...
<Onkeltem> Всё, дорогие мои, пойду. А то кабак совсем закротеся :)
<andrex> давай иди, а то как без кабакато потом)
<sharikoff> кабакато это типа суши что то?
<andrex> нет это типо пробел забыл
<andrex> а так кабакато больше на кетчуп смахивает)
<andrex> ппц, в кабинет русского vaio поставили за 40к, а на сервак денег нет)
<Gaiverus> Здравствуйте подскажите как открыть закрыть порты в ubuntu 11.10
<only_you> Gaiverus: iptables, ufw, gufw
<only_you> firestasret
<only_you> *firestarter
<andrex> !iptables | Gaiverus
<ubuntuhelp> Gaiverus: Ubuntu, как и любой другой дистрибутив Линукс, имеет межсетевой экран. Брандмауэр управляется с помощью команды iptables (см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo ), или GUI приложений, таких как Firestarter (Gnome) или Guarddog (KDE).
<Gaiverus> грубо говоря мне нужно открыть порт 9015 по сылкам прошел не понял я новичек в линуксе
<andrex> http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/iptables/ надо ссылки менять на русишь, для некоторых не понятно)
<Gaiverus> сяп это лудше)
<andrex> !ubuntu-wiki | Gaiverus
<ubuntuhelp> Gaiverus: Пользовательская документация http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B3%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F
<andrex> вследующий раз прежде чем загуглить тут поищи в вики
<User688[web]> всем привет
<User688[web]> нужна помошь
<User688[web]> кто нибудь встречал такую вещь W:Ignoring file 'getdeb.list.bck' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension, E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Gakonis> Трям...
<zabadzzzz> Я вот понимаю, что оффтоп и все такое,но нужна помощь. С++, может поможет кто...
<zabadzzzz> ПМ
<zabadzzzz> 42
<Gakonis> Ответ на жизнь вселенной и всего, всего)
<zabadzzzz> именно
<zabadzzzz> а на С++ ответы мб тоже есть?))
<zabadzzzz> пока меня за оффтоп не палят,хэлпаните
<baronos>  /join ##C++
<andrex> !ubu | zabadzzzz уже спалили
<ubuntuhelp> zabadzzzz уже спалили: Внимание! Это канал помощи (а не бесплатного решения ваших проблем) с дистрибутивом Ubuntu. У Вашей софтины наверняка есть свой специфичный канал техподдержки, на который Вам и следует обратиться.
<andreisurger> Здравствуйте
<andreisurger> Скажите, пожалуйста, как сделать так чтобы драйвер ndiswrapper подгружался автоматически при входе в систему, а то приходится постоянно вводить команду modprobe?
<andreisurger> Никто не поможет?
<TheFalkorr> andreisurger: /etc/modules
<acc0rd> доброго времени суток
<acc0rd> нужна помощь по Убунте)
<andreisurger>  TheFalkorr: А что в нем писать - modprobe ndiswrapper?
<TheFalkorr> нет
<andreisurger> TheFalkorr: Подскажите, пожалуйста, что надо написать?
<acc0rd> При попытке вытащить значок программы на рабочий стол, он появлется как сылка какаято серого цвета с расширение .desktop и замком на иконке
<acc0rd> причем тот же образ установлен на виртуальной машине и вней ярлыки вытаскиваются нормально..
<acc0rd> Ubuntu 11.10
<acc0rd> ну и Unity соотвественно
<User557[web]> Привет
<bibijke> Добрый день, амарок не может воспроизвести потоковое aac+, какие пакеты надо поставить чтобы он смог ? kubuntu 11.10
<baronos> bibijke: GStreamer Bad Plugins
<bibijke> amarok разве gstreamer использует?
<The_BROS> Помогите подключить звуки в XChat
<[Raiden]> http://static1.pixdaus.com/files/items/pics/1/26/202126_e483552a1b7e5c9d7856048f1bfcc139_large.jpg
<Leninetz_> народ, как в терминале постранично хелп вывести?
<sharikoff> ман и так постранично
<sharikoff> а ваще |less или |more
<Leninetz_> о спасиб, ща попробую)
<acc0rd> Здравствуйте
<acc0rd> может кто нибудь по интерфейсу Ubuntu 11.10 помочь?
<Leninetz_> что с интерфейсом?
<acc0rd> при попытке вытащить ярлык на рабочий стол он появляется как ссылка с расширение .desktop и замком на иконке
<acc0rd> Drag'n'Drop'ом перетаскиваю любой ярлык из меню установленных программ...
<Leninetz_> хз... вроде всё перетаскивается...
<acc0rd> да вот в том то и дело, что два одинаковых дистрибутива стоят на виртуальныхх машинах в одном всё хорошо, в другой такая вот канитель
<acc0rd> :)
<shenmue> вопрос дня
<shenmue> куда я дел сидиром? ><
<User110[web]> привет
<User110[web]> есть кто?
<sharikoff> кто здесь?
<shenmue> тут кто то есть? оО
<User110[web]> Да так совет ищу
<User110[web]> какой мне дистрибутив качать
<User110[web]> точнее
<User110[web]> где найти описания
<sharikoff> дистроватч
<User110[web]> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/release/ubuntu-11.10-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/release/ubuntu-11.10-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<User110[web]> для первого и второго
<sharikoff> http://distrowatch.com/
<sharikoff> выбирай какой хочешь
<shenmue> тебе про разрядность архитектуры что ли нужно почитать? тогда на википедию
<User110[web]> ну у меня 64, вот думаю что качать
<artus> а памяти 2 гига ...
<User110[web]> 8
<artus> ну тогда чего думать?
<User110[web]> Да на страничке http://ubuntu.ru/get пишут что есть с зашитым софтом, ищу где описание почитать
<User110[web]> софта
<artus> оно тебе надо? )) учитывая что далеко не факт что дистр успешно станет ))
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/341564/e77e23e2
<Gakonis> Опа кроха какая. Это тебя можно поздравить?
<sharikoff> угу.. не та ссылка =)
<sharikoff> а ваще да
<shenmue> линуксёнок растет ?
<sharikoff> вот хотел показать http://storage0.static.itmages.ru/i/10/0404/h_1270377737_2f6314cf7f.jpg
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff>  цискарь и джуновод =)
<Gakonis> А почему вино белое? Должно быть красное вроде как...
<sharikoff> мы уже грохнули
<sharikoff> потом тока решили сфотать
<Gakonis> Ну, кто празднику рад, тот заблаговременно пьян)
<SilverJ> ну что друзья, пару вопросов новичка
<SilverJ> убунту 12.04 поставил дрова на видео (радеон хд 6450м) последние с сайта. В Панели управления (шутка) не появилась панель от ати, и в Сведения Графика отображается только: VESA: SEYMOUR
<SilverJ> Значит ли это что драйвер не встал?
<shenmue> зачем с сайта?
<gim_> Убунту же сам может поставить с репов драйвер AMD
<gim_> SilverJ: набери в консоле jockey-gtk и нажми активировать, и всё :)
<SilverJ> Я тут пытался ребутиться, так что если кто-то прокомментировал вопрос о видеокарте, то поажлуйста повторите
<SilverJ> Почему-то перестала перегружаться система
<SilverJ> reboot и зависает на экране ubuntu
<User463[web]> Помогите, пожалуйста, xubuntu 11.10 не устанавливается (не может найти cdrom)
<valsinats> User463[web], ты его случайно не там потерял где и shenmue
<User463[web]> всмысле
<valsinats> он тоже потерял cdrom
<valsinats> не может найти
<SilverJ> как прихлопнуть Юнити для переустановки дайвера?
<SilverJ> остановить в смысле
<User463[web]> нет, cdrom есть, просто загружаюсь с диска, жму "установить". Он сначала ищет устройства, а потом ругается, что не может прочесть файл "release" и не может примонтировать cdrom
<Gakonis> Интересно, а диск сам в порядке? Хотя глупыйй вопрос конечно..
<SilverJ> может болванка плохо записалась
<SilverJ> у меня такое бывало с виндой )
<SilverJ> типичная проблема. Ругается на сидиром? Плохо записалась. Точка.
<User463[web]> диск да, я через виртуалку в винде проверял
<User463[web]> Всё работает!
<Gakonis> Погодь, а как ты его проверил?
<Gakonis> Просто запустил?
<User463[web]> Зашёл в виртуалку, запустил установку. Всё нормально
<SilverJ> у кого-нибудь тут драйвер на АТИ стоит?
<User463[web]> А при установке на жёсткий диск ругается
<gim_> SilverJ: набери в консоле jockey-gtk и нажми активировать драйвер
<gim_> Убунту сама всё сделает
<gim_> Но хочу сказать что если поставишь этот проприетарный драйвер от AMD, в Unity 3D могут быть тормоза из-за свестелок и перделок
<Scrimmer> Всем привет
<Scrimmer> Ребят, помогите со звуком в Ubuntu 12.04 Beta 2 :)
<SilverJ> А что там у тебя (просто спрашиваю)
<gim_> Опять с pulseaudio проблемы?)
<SilverJ> я короче ставил этот драйвер прямо из пакета .run
<Scrimmer> Тормозит ужасно :\
<SilverJ> у меня графическая оболочка завелась
<SilverJ> юнити летает, но игра тормозит. И нет меню АТИ в настройках, и показывает, что графика просто VESA: SEYMOUR
<SilverJ> сейчас забабахал пакет ДЕБ (разобрался как)
<Scrimmer> Пропадает постоянно =\ И таак, изредка появляется некий звук из колонок.
<SilverJ> попробую
<gim_> Scrimmer: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_pulseaudio
<SilverJ> жакей гтк попробую вперед. Но вчера он мне сообил по поводу всех драйверов, что их не сможет поставить
<Scrimmer> А как gstreamer настроить?
<SilverJ> я уже привык к шрифтам:)
<[Raiden]> SilverJ: glxinfo |egrep 'rendering|OpenGL' , не должно быть слов mesa и gallium и должно быть директ рендеринг йес. Если нет - значит дрова стоят либо криво, либо закрытые вообще не стоят
<gim_> Scrimmer: Там написано что в консоли писать
<SilverJ> не удалось поставить glxinfo ччерез apt-get - не нашел такого
<SilverJ> Чере жокей драйвер не встал, сейас посмотрю лог
<[Raiden]> набери в терминале
<[Raiden]> если нету, скажет что поставить
<artus> меса утилс
<SilverJ> no corresponding handler available for {'driver_type': 'kernel_module', 'kernel_module': 'evbug', 'jockey_handler': 'KernelModuleHandler'}
<[Raiden]> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<SilverJ> качаем
<SilverJ> получается, все стоит
<SilverJ> amdcccle запустилось окно
<SilverJ> не знаю что изменилась
<SilverJ> но теперь играть можно
<SilverJ> включил анизотропку, включил еще что-то
<SilverJ> Другой вопрос
<SilverJ> сейчас когда пишу reboot у меня на финальном экране зависает линУкс
<artus> SilverJ, у тебя проблемы с ентером?
<SilverJ> у меня с рукой
<SilverJ> с правой
<SilverJ> спортом перезанимался не разгибается
<artus> @kick SilverJ ну так заканчивай флудить
<SilverJ> ну так вот. Пишу ребут, загорается экран убунту. Иду спать, возвращаюсь, а он все еще горит. Вопрос: как убрать этот экран и посмотреть, на чем он реально зависает?
<|rapidsp|> SilverJ: syslig?
<|rapidsp|> *syslog
<SilverJ> если не трудно, где он лежит?
<artus>  /var/log/
<SilverJ> спасибо в сл. раз буду выискивать там
<SilverJ> в этом талмуде )
<[Raiden]> SilverJ: в грубе е , nosplash вместо splash и quiet убираешь если есть, потом ctrl+x
<[Raiden]> всё, больше не скажу!
<[Raiden]> :)
<shenmue> update-grub потом
<shenmue> [Raiden] а он сам конфиг что ли обновит?
<[Raiden]> shenmue: нет, на 1 раз, в конфиг ничего не впишется
<SilverJ> Проверка
<SilverJ> Вопрос про регулировку громкости в Юнити. В настройках я могу поднять громкость выше 100%, но кнопками на ноутбуке могу только до "100%". Как поднять громкость нормально кнопками? Эти 100% тихо
<andrex> в alsamixer поковыряйся
<SilverJ> алса судя по всемулоховее, чем в системныъ настройках утилита
<SilverJ> он тоже выше "100%" не видит
<andrex> не просто 100% должно за глаза хватать
<SilverJ> пищалки ноутбука. Попробую pulseaudio или типа
<NoOova> а где у валкнута конфиг лежит?
<TheFalkorr> в .конфиг искал?
<NoOova> fuf
<NoOova> aga
<TheFalkorr> в .локал?
<NoOova> неа
<NoOova> нету
<NoOova> кстати кто знает dj bobina?
<NoOova> конфиг был в папке .dcc
<NoOova> =(
<NoOova> .dc
<TheFalkorr> кстати кто тут жаловался на кнопку альт и худ?
<shenmue> выходи. бить будем
<shenmue> ржавой секирой ужоса
<TheFalkorr> ага.ибо вон в юнити 5.10 смена хоткея худа есть
<shenmue> худ это что?
<TheFalkorr> HUD
<TheFalkorr> же
<SilverJ> как при старте системы иметь во втором экране юнити пару запущенных через судо терминалов. Добавил sudo gnome-terminal в автозапуст, ничего не появляется даже в первом
<SilverJ> как вообще упростить запуск sudo gnome-terminal парне?
<SilverJ> чтобы быстро. Сейчас я (второй днь с линукс) запускаю один терминал, через него запускаю уже это, и первый терминал висит, пока я юзаю второй, честно
<NoOova> chmod a+s /usr/bin/sudo
<NoOova> =)
<NoOova> =)
<NoOova> тьфу
<SilverJ> sudo rm $/*
<umren> !ops
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ops'
<umren> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<[Raiden]> )
<NoOova> sudo chmod a+x /usr/bin/gnome-terminal
<NoOova> вот так
<NoOova> интересно терминал будет всегда от рута запускаться?
<sharikoff> пострадавших нет?
<SilverJ> а что делает chmod a+x что-то в хелпе не вижу?
<andrex> йа
<sharikoff> ышд
<umren> Silverj читай про судо, это не просто 1 команда, а целая система
<SilverJ> ну лаадно
<SilverJ> :))
<sharikoff> SilverJ: правила читай
<sharikoff> а то выгоню
<umren> SilverJ можно прописать в судо, что гном терминал будет всегда от судо запускаться
<[Raiden]> SilverJ: делаешь ярлык  c sudo команда или gksu команда , потом читаешь про sudoers и как сделать безпарольное исклчючение - это в отличие от всего сказанного выше , правильный вариант.
<NoOova> хм... при suid флаге гном терминал вообще не запускается
<umren> а флаги лучше не трогать, sudoers для всего этого есть
<[Raiden]> есть ещё способ. Поставь те расширение nautilus-gksu , можно будет открыть папку от рута
<[Raiden]> и вызвать там терминал, если стоит расширение вызывающиее по пкм терминал
<NoOova> а ещё модно сидеть под рутом :-[
<NoOova> можно*
<[Raiden]> или просто открывайте терминал как юзер
<NoOova> у меня походу как обычно самые бесполезные советы =)))
<[Raiden]> и пишите в нем sudo -i
<[Raiden]> и не закрывайте
<SilverJ> о спасиськи- судо -и это уже неплохо
<[Raiden]> пример безпарольно исключения для юзера raiden в sudoers: raiden ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:/usr/sbin/synaptic
<[Raiden]>  
<[Raiden]> но запускать над овсеравно с sudo или gksu\kdesu
<SilverJ> я короче в виде делал длинное тире зажимая альт. Альт 0151 чтоли. Тут не работает. Как вы тутдействуете?
<[Raiden]> —
<[Raiden]> намлок включи
<[Raiden]> ^—^
<[Raiden]> (^—^)
<[Raiden]> :)
 * [Raiden] оп флудер
<SilverJ> ничего намлок не поменял. Но реакт
<SilverJ> а то что ты пишешь я вижу как символ в виде квадрата и в нем цифры по углам 0097
<SilverJ> убунту 12.04 вчера установил не бить
<[Raiden]> ну не знаю, у меня работает. Может от раскладки выбранной зависит )
<SilverJ> жопен попен
<andrex> может это тока в кубунте работает, я в настройках даже включил сканкоды и то не помогает)
<andrex> напилинг нужен короче
<[Raiden]> не знаю. http://paste.ubuntu.com/929751/   - /etc/default/console-setup
<[Raiden]> каких-то ещё настроек я не производил
<andrex> [Raiden]: ну утебя там ничего и не отличается от стандартного
<[Raiden]> ну да, может у чела который жалуется отличается
<[Raiden]> ещё в самом гноме или что там у вас есть настройки, которые в общем для гноме приоритетней
 * [Raiden] похихикал , крикнул что в кде работает всё и убежал ужинать
<artus> фанатики они такие, даже покушать не могут спокойно не кинув лопату говнеца
<shenmue> хыхыхыхы
<artus> причем который год с пеной у рта доказывать что кеды прям самое самое, какоето самовнушение прям :)
<Nor8> Да это самообман )))
<umren> а плазма там не падает уже?
<[Raiden]> обман когда обманывают, а когда можно проверить... То факт
<shenmue> падает
<andrex> artus: на толксах, у бота что за скрипт такой, который нифу с сылки выводит, или это только грин знает)
<artus> [Raiden], проверял я твои факты, ога ))
<artus> andrex, а нада грина пнуть когда появитцо, пусть поведает
<umren> а когда кде 5 выйдет?
<shenmue> плазма и упал это как корпускулярноволновая теория света
<[Raiden]> artus: условия были только другие. Типа другая версия кде, другие версии всего и до кучи другой дистр :) В общем проблемы индейцев.
<Nor8> shenmue: То есть, это правда? )))
<[Raiden]> umren: в след году
<artus> [Raiden], алее, на проводе, у вас кеды работают только в одной сферической убунте и одной спей версии? )))
<[Raiden]> в этом стоит ожидать 4.9 в августе-сентябре
<artus> вобшем гуано кеды )) и на этом можно прекращать )
<umren> artus толсто
<[Raiden]> artus: нет, у меня ещё стоит магея и мандрива в виртуалке , опенсусе релиз, она же роллинг. И ещё опенсусе на реальном железе
<[Raiden]> и всё рабоатет
<[Raiden]> *тает
<artus> [Raiden], причем тут кеды которые идут пиленые в дистре к кедам?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да это у тебя все сплошь запаски )))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ))
<artus> или без костылей не считаетцо? )
<SilverJ> какую кто оболочку любит больше?
<[Raiden]> Вот артус 100% фанатик. Ему русским языком говоришь, что возможно дело в чем-то ещё, не в кде. Возьми хотя бы лайв и попробуй
<[Raiden]> а он поверить не может , что такое может быть
<artus> [Raiden], ты мне тут теории заговора про железо мое толкал, ток вот обясни мне фанатичному, почему все проблемы ушли срааазу же после того как я выпилил кеды?
<artus> главное че "что возможно дело в чем-то ещё, не в кде" , вот единственная позиция рейдена
<[Raiden]> я перечислял возможные проблемы. Железо только 1 из вариантов
<artus> ага,, помнюб, обновления груба были виноваты :D
<shenmue> одмины холиварят =)
<artus> вобщем грызите кактус без меня :)
<[Raiden]> нет, не так. Это ты утверждал ,что обновил исключительно кде и всё поломалось. А когда предоставил список, там было не только кде.
<[Raiden]> если тут и была ложь, то не с моей стороны
<shenmue> да вы не спорьте
<artus> [Raiden], там было только кде
<shenmue> просто подеритесь
<artus> и полтора пакета груба и еще какого то редактора которые вообще никаким боком ни к чему не относились
<artus> [Raiden], :P
<shenmue> обновил нано. заработали кеды =)))
<[Raiden]> давайте так. Артус говорит, что у него в нестабильной ветке дебиана глчит кде. Но он не хочет это проверить. Почему тогда фанатик я? :)
<artus> [Raiden], причем тут нестабильная ветка к кедам 4.7 ?
<umren> debian видать уже не торт
<artus> при том что у вас уже 4.8 зарелизилось
<umren> если даже в бубне кеды работают как надо, а там глючат
<artus> umren, в бубне пилят их , ибо если б они в бубне глючили, то небыло бы кубунты как таковой вообще
<[Raiden]> 1. я не пользователь дебиана, откуда я знаю?  2. в дебиане могут быт ьи свои патчи и свои версии библиотек.
<artus> [Raiden], вобщем так и скажи что ты фанатичный зафаначеный фанатик ))
<[Raiden]> 1. речь не идет о релизе дебиана , 2. кде может падать как любое другое де из-за какой-нить глючной либы , 3. тут на канал приходил чес у которого есть стабле дебиан и кде и говорил что отлично всё аптаймится
<[Raiden]> чел*
<[Raiden]> ок, давайте наоборот поступим
<shenmue> райден сядет на гном?
<Nor8> Ты у нас, кстати, единстсвенный здесь, кто кеды пользует! ))
<[Raiden]> Предположим я хочу , что бы ты мне доказал, чт оя фанатик. Поставь кубунту 12.04 и попробуй повторить там свои проблемы.
<[Raiden]> ты этим всем докажешь что я фанатик
<shenmue> 12.04 еще не вышла
<[Raiden]> и все будут рады.
<[Raiden]> да не суть
<artus> мне занятцо вот больше нечем чтоль? ))
<[Raiden]> за 12 дней до релиза смысла ставить 11.10 около 0
<SilverJ> вот такой вопрос тут я привык что можно сочетанием клавиш сделать окно поверх всех, и прочел что в компизу есть плагин Extra WM plugin, который это умеет
<SilverJ> у меня он не стоит, нашел исходники, скачал Cmake, но он ругается не мейкает
<shenmue> а может просто заглянуть в насртройки горячих клавиш?
<SilverJ> не нашел там
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-2012-04-14%2020:54:34.png
<artus> даже в гш такое есть и без компизов, так что должно быть
<shenmue> это обычные настройки гнома. если 11.10 на гтк 3 ес-но
<SilverJ> не срабатывает
<SilverJ> окно не остается на переднем плане
<SilverJ> щас попробую еще раз
<shenmue> там выше мне интересно что такое состояние скрученности в полоску
<SilverJ> это ацтой, верхняя рамка
<shenmue> даже боюсь проверить
<shenmue> хм... а на что переключает тогда?
<SilverJ> скрученности это уезжает все окно наверх в рамку.
<SilverJ> нажимаю комбинацию поднять окно
<SilverJ> ничего не происходит
<shenmue> не. перевод не правильный
<shenmue> скрученность в полоску значит перключить из другого вида скрученности
<[Raiden]> у меня включен эффект как в компизе. Если окно на передний план, то закрывающее не просто уходит назад, а как бы огибает то которое выходит наверх )
<SilverJ> Сейчас поставлю дропбокс, покаэу что у меня пишет cmake
<[Raiden]> отъезжает в сторону в общем и дает проехать
<SilverJ> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/47341320/pic/CMAKEERROR.jpg
<shenmue> ради этого ставил дропбокс?
<SilverJ> это быо смыслом моей жизни))
<SilverJ> думаю он еще пригодится
<SilverJ> есть мысли касательно проблемы?
<shenmue> в компизе хоткеи смотреть
<SilverJ> плагин надо этот
<SilverJ> в других нету
<SilverJ> щас через синаптикс плагины понаставлю, посмотрю
<SilverJ> Еееее! успех
<Pershin> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Pershin, Понг понг понг...
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0414/h_1334419974_5591140_bea29bb5ca.jpeg
<shenmue> незачто
<shenmue> дело о сворачивании трубочек закрыто
 * shenmue закурил трубку
<[Raiden]> в заголовок чтоли?
<shenmue> няшные пингвинообразные кто?
<Pershin> Всем привет! Кто-нибудь умеет монтировать зашифрованный домашний каталог с LiveUSB?
<Pershin> При установке убунты выбрал "шифровать домашний каталог". Теперь возникла потребность получить доступ к домашней папке с Live USB.
<[Raiden]> shenmue: вроде императорские пингвины
<shenmue> [Raiden] щас переделаем
<[Raiden]> а хотя нет, у тех есть чего-то желтое на башке
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/486487/074bafa2
<Pershin> Кто-нибудь вообще шарит в этом? Гугл плохо помогает.
<[Raiden]> Pershin: http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/thread?tid=02ab21427aee3c85
<[Raiden]> по гуглению 2
<Pershin> Сейчас посмотрю, спасибо
<SilverJ> test
<ubuntuhelp> SilverJ, Понг понг понг...
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/486493/e57c461d
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/486496/31673090 - справа я с артусом :)
<artus> :D
<andrex> скорее со скаем
<SilverJ> ^)))
<andrex> ну а чё, они больше воюют поповоду де всяких)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> хотите ещё пнгвинов?
<andrex> дафай, всёравно глушняк пока.
<artus> Пингвины из Мадагаскара  смотрите )
<TheFalkorr> жиографик нешенел
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/486509/f886f261
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/486511/cee11d2e
<[Raiden]> ну и хватит )
<shenmue> прикольные такие
<[Raiden]> http://photoliving.com.ua/books
<shenmue> щас полистаем
<shenmue> [Raiden] слуш как узнать размер программы ?
<shenmue> вот что там пдф открывает. приблизительно хотя бы
<[Raiden]> у тебя наверное evince , в синаптике видно размер пкета и размер после установки
<[Raiden]> еслия вопрос понял
<[Raiden]> У меня okular ...
<shenmue> Document Viewer
<shenmue> просто задумался. адобе акробат ридер вроде для пдф 90 мб весом
<shenmue> на яве для мобилки 100кб
<[Raiden]> evince под винду весит метров 20-25
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ну так под венду там еще гтк все
<[Raiden]> в лине легче, за счет того что что динамическая линковка либ
<shenmue> хм.... тогда сравнивать бесполезно
<TheFalkorr> эвинс на закачку 200кб. после установки - 1 метр
<TheFalkorr> apt-cache show evince
<TheFalkorr> поле size
<TheFalkorr> в байтах
<shenmue> как же я к линю привык. на винде тут звук пропал. а я хз что делать? аж растерялся. ступор был ппц
<shenmue> хорошая книжка. это первый раз встречаю отличную пдф. а то отксеренное уг попадается
<vamadir> а для уг разже не дежавю используют?
<User468[web]> Когда я загружаю убунту у меня выходит терминал!  Как сделать что бы появился обычный экран входа?
<vamadir> startx
<andrex> неа
<Constantis> Ку
<andrex> User468[web]: что за убунту ставил? не сервер случаем)
<User468[web]> раньше работал
<andrex> версия бубунты какая
<Constantis> 1
<User468[web]> 11 10
<andrex> User468[web]: sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm start что пишет?
<User468[web]> я из винды
<User468[web]> у меня 2 оськи
<[Raiden]> User468[web]: 99% это проблема с дровами видео
<[Raiden]> больше нечего добавить без /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<[Raiden]> но вообще бывают и другие пробелмы ) типа резетов и отключений питалова и пропадания файликов
<andrex> или удалйный *dm
<andrex> вобщем тут одного вопроса что делать мало, нужны подробности что делал логи, сообщения терминала итп
<User468[web]> а как gui запустить
<andrex> sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm start какой вопрос такой ответ
<shenmue> http://www.gazeta.ru/business/2011/07/19/3699217.shtml кто нибуть что нибуть заметил?
<SilverJ> У меня было такое после обновлений - был черный экран
<SilverJ> слетели дрова на видео при обновлении
<TheFalkorr> @voice shenmue
<shenmue> спасибо
<jlewka> а еще ожно так размер файла узнать... ss=0; for i in `dpkg -L evince`; do if [[ ! -d $i ]]; then s=$(du  $i | awk '{print $1}'); let "ss = $ss + $s"  ; fi  done ; echo $ss
<jlewka> правда, с apt-cache show evince не совпадает...
<[Raiden]> в шоу навернле размер пакета
<[Raiden]> евинце не запустится без гуи, а если оно есть, то можно запустить синаптик и не парить мозг
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/486565/543501b3
<shenmue> echo 'EXpro-dxm' | md5sum | base64 покажите кто нибуть
<andrex> shenmue: NzdlZDc5ZDhhZWIwZjRkZDEyYjEyODQxOWZlYzNiMTQgIC0K
<shenmue> NzdlZDc5ZDhhZWIwZjRkZDEyYjEyODQxOWZlYzNiMTQgIC0K
<shenmue> думал что разное может быть
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: лена сама нажать на установщик не смогла?
<[Raiden]> говорит проблемы с устанвокой )
<[Raiden]> Племянница , мувимейкер понадобился, а в вин7 от в виндовсЛайве
<[Raiden]> и зовется киностудия
<[Raiden]> а на текущей моей работе вообще вин хп и жуткая проприетарщина от оракла и циско
<[Raiden]> вот такое бывает )
<vamadir> на хромиум есть что нить типо downthemall??
<vamadir> даунловдер
<shenmue> в нем встроенный
<vamadir> shenmue, с вохможностью закачки в несколько потоков? и в слуечае дисконекта докачка?
<shenmue> докачка это от раздающего зависит
<TheFalkorr> есть тут не трусливые?
<shenmue> а так смотри на сайте расширений
<shenmue> TheFalkorr я!!
<vamadir> shenmue, нету ничего
<shenmue> знаю такого
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: а япод у тя есть?
<shenmue> неа. а чо знаешь где взять?
<TheFalkorr> да просто ямипод хотеть попробовать.но не хотца на своем.а то собъется еще синк и база.грузитсья в венду придется
<shenmue> ну у тебя и требования. и смелость и айпод.
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/486595/aa607839 - а закладки в евинце есть?
<TheFalkorr> tcnm
<TheFalkorr> есть
<vamadir> народ подскажите нормальный флэш плеер для браузера. Адобовский стал тупить жутко
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0414/h_1334431045_1794888_1681945ed3.png - а по 2 страницы как в книге ака разворот? :)
<[Raiden]> vamadir: а версия?
<vamadir> [Raiden] плеера?
<[Raiden]> ну да
<jlewka> [Raiden], хм.. чего ты так евинц то не взлюбил?)
<vamadir> [Raiden] 11.2.202.228
<shenmue> райден опять кде хвалит
<jlewka> а...)
<jlewka> [Raiden], кстати, а этот okular , дружит с редактируемыми pdf файлами?
<[Raiden]> могу посмотреть если выложишь
<[Raiden]> у меня нету таких
<jlewka> проблем с шрифтом нету?)
<jlewka> сек
<shenmue> а вот гедит так кодировки разные до сих пор не понимает кстати
<[Raiden]> vamadir: 11.2.202.233 - попробуй такую поискать или наоборот старее. Лучше адобовского всеравно нет
<vamadir> [Raiden], а репов нет?
<[Raiden]> не знаю
<[Raiden]> у меня ещё 228
<[Raiden]> но проблемы нет
<jlewka> [Raiden], http://www.zagran-pasport.info/insertfiles/biometr_zagranpasport.pdf
<vamadir> [Raiden], просто я скачал хром, а в нем почемуто нет флееш плеера
<vamadir> :(
<jlewka> vamadir, там адобовский вроде бы и уже встроенный
<vamadir> jlewka, я тоже так думал. Поэтому и качал
<[Raiden]> jlewka: http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0414/h_1334431712_6267116_e33ce90946.png
<[Raiden]> vamadir: хром или хромиум?
<vamadir> [Raiden] хром
<jlewka> [Raiden], а размр шрифта меняется? а то помню в евинсе он не менялся и в некоторых полях места не хватало.... пришлось аж венду искать....
<valsinats> vamadir, через google web store установить не пробовал?
<artus> Американский разработчик программного обеспечения – компания Adobe проинформировала пользователей о прекращении возможности свободно скачивать пакеты с Adobe Flash для операционной системы Linux.
<artus> вобщем токмо для хрома будет
<jlewka> Оо
<[Raiden]> jlewka: вроде нет
<jlewka> [Raiden], Ясн... спасибо
<[Raiden]> есть только галка использовать платформо-зависимые шрифты
<umren>  artus думаю линуксоидам как то уже пофиг, флеша все меньше меньше
<umren> игрушки тока всякие, а на сайтах он уже ненужен, правда еще пока осталось куча флеш плееров видео
<artus> umren, меня как то игрушки ну в последнюю очередь волнуют)) я все больше про видео )
<umren> ну с видео пока да, он встречается довольно часто
<umren> единственный минус
<artus> с видео я бы сказал не "встречается довольно часто" а единственное чего есть
<vamadir> не подскажите где хром расположен? хочу вручную туда плагин запихать
<artus>  /opt
<vamadir> artus, спасибо. Только что то я не вижу папку  у него с плагинами :(
<artus> в /opt/google/chrome можеш кидать
<artus> он оттуда выгребет
<vamadir> ноль эмоций
<vamadir> :(
<artus> vamadir, http://itmages.ru/image/view/486625/03744f3b
<vamadir> artus, да там. Но не видит плагина и все :(
<artus> http://minus.com/mbn3UcZT2X/1f ыыч
<artus> ой, не то
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/486634/6c3f4526 вобщем
<shenmue> что еще за айсвася?
<artus> ff
<umren> дебиановский глюк
<umren> shenmue кто то просто криво пакеты с фф собрал
<artus> umren, где ты глюк видиш?
<shenmue> это браузер?
<artus> это фф, ребрендированый :D
<shenmue> аа.. очередная пародия на оперу... ну-ну
<artus> shenmue, параноя ?
<artus> кому твоя унылай и убогая опера сдалась, чтоб ее парадировать то :)
<umren> shenmue да эт кривые пакеты, мейнтейнера досихпор не выпилили
<shenmue> спиддиал стырили из оперы, вкладки из оперы, что еще... синхронизацию паролей откуда? а ну да. из оперы стырили
<artus> выдыхай ))
<umren> жестко
<umren> там кроме иконки еще что то изменили?
<artus> umren, неа вроде как
<artus> umren, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iceweasel , типа свободный фф и остальной бред
<umren> да я вкурсе
<umren> видел его)
<umren> действительно бред
<umren> у дебианщиков вечно что то чешется
<artus> ыыыы Недостаточно места на диске для сохранения «/tmp/QQUlyYF3.part».
<artus> http://get.adobe.com/ru/flashplayer/ а выложите мне кто нить оттуда архив ))
<valsinats> преемущество iceweasel в том, что он может сам искать deb пакеты
<umren> а в чем фишка?
<shenmue> а зачем браузеру искать деб пакеты?
<umren> o_O
<valsinats> как в гугол вводишь название нужного пакета и он находит его в репо
<umren> как это не юникс вей
<valsinats> в переводе на рус. - песец
<vamadir> baronos, тут?
<korvin> ку
<shnaps> Всем приветэ
<shnaps> Такая проблема: побился граб и теперь не хочет грузиться система.
<gim_> Все спят уже =)
<shnaps> Live-CD рядом нет. Через что можно починиться?
<valsinats> флешка есть?
<shnaps> да, есть
<valsinats> ставь убунту на флешку и восстанавливай
<gim_> Как ты вообще убил граб?
<shnaps> Да хз. Как вариант: обновился на 12.04
<shnaps> Перезагрузился и опа-па: ничего не работает, черный экран
<shnaps> и только курсор мигает
<gim_> Сколько раз уже говорили что обновлять версию убунты так нельзя, с нуля нужно ставить
<SergeyIT> с чего обновился?
<shnaps> 10.04 =\
<shnaps> Вот про это я не знал, что с нулся надо ставить
<SergeyIT> видео дрова какие были?
<artus> shnaps, тобиш ты обновился со стейбла , лтс на бету через 3 версии? и чего ты хочеш?
<artus> :D
<shnaps> Нуля*. Стояли на ати.
<artus> там чини - не чини, все с нуля накатывать
<shnaps> artus: Я знаю толк в извращениях)
<shnaps> В общем беда насколько я понял. Новую систему ставить?
<gim_> Да пожалуй
<shnaps> фигово) опять систему настраивать полгода)
<gim_> Конфиги программ из домашней папки не сохраняешь?
<shnaps> Да что-то нужды не было. Как-то думал, но времени не было
<shnaps> Не успел
<SergeyIT>  artus, однако https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta2#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_11.10_or_Ubuntu_10.04_LTS
<SergeyIT> shnaps, дрова проприетарные были?
<shnaps> Да вроде
<artus> SergeyIT, изврат все это ))
<SergeyIT> shnaps, так поставь дрова
<SergeyIT> shnaps, надо было их сначала снести
<shnaps> SergeyIT: И только потом систему ставить?
<SergeyIT> artus, знаю что изврат )). Но есть же любители )
<SergeyIT> shnaps, да. Даже при обновлении ядра такое бывает с проприетарными дровами
<umren> shnaps epic обновление )
<User768[web]> Повезло. Нашел старинную флеху с убунтой)
<User768[web]> Как граб переконфигугировать?
<User768[web]> sudo update-grub?
<gim_> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_grub
<valsinats> ещё вариант - через восстановление системы
<Kyshtynbai> тес
<Kyshtynbai> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Понг.
<User768[web]> хм
<User768[web]> на последней команде ругается
<User768[web]> sudo update-grub --output=/mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<User768[web]> говорит что не может найти девайс для /. Спрашивает, подмонтирован ли /dev
<valsinats> так последнюю, вроде как и не надо было делать
<User768[web]> не надо? что сейчас, перезагрузиться?
<valsinats> sudo update-grub не помешает
<User768[web]> сейчас попробую
<User768[web]> но по-моему ругается терминал  на отсутствие граба
<User768[web]> та же самая ошибка
<User768[web]> что писал до этого
<valsinats> sudo reboot
<User768[web]> не грузит
<baronos> vamadir: привет, искал?
<vamadir> baronos. ага :) уже не надо.
#ubuntu-ru 2012-04-15
<User508[web]> !nik
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nik'
<User508[web]> !nik ZUBAT
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nik ZUBAT'
<baronos> !nick | User508[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User508[web]: Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<User508[web]> Привет всем
<baronos> Сломал чтонить?)
<User508[web]> Есть тут кто?
<User508[web]> Да помошь нужна)
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User508[web]> Мне нужна помошь по системе )
<User508[web]> можешь помочь
<baronos> задавай вопрос
<User508[web]> у меня ubuntu server x64  b djpybrkf nfrfz nhf,kf
<User508[web]> http://screenshot.su/show.php?img=5122d4032fe2308809f8f47ed903968e.jpg
<User508[web]> ukzym crhby
<User508[web]> Глянб скрин
<baronos> я хз
<User508[web]> ну вообще как это возможно?)))
<User508[web]> Dct cgzn xnjkm&
<User508[web]> Все спят чтоль?
<gdane1> я кино смотрю
<gdane1> но хз что там у тебя за ошибка
<sharikoff> опять скрины
<sharikoff> урааа
<artus> :)
<User508[web]> я не понимаю как такое возможно?(
<User508[web]> Файл есть система говорит что его нет
<User508[web]> WTF
<gdane1> а права там как?
<baronos> gdane1: куплены, и ездить не купили :)
<User508[web]> chmod  -R 777 на всю папку , chmod +x на исполняемый файлы
<gdane1> ну тогда хз
<User508[web]> скрин с фтп http://screenshot.su/show.php?img=da9a916d08dc7747b712bcee3ac66beb.jpg
<User508[web]> Еще вопросик
<User508[web]>  iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --syn --dport 80 -m iplimit --iplimit-above 10 -j DROP  выдает ошибку
<sharikoff> User508[web]: запускай с полным путем
<User508[web]> iptables v1.4.4: Couldn't load match `iplimit':/lib/xtables/libipt_iplimit.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory  Try `iptables -h' or 'iptables --help' for more information.
<sharikoff>  /usr/local/bin/тра та та
<User508[web]> и с полным пробывал
<gdane1> ну добавь ключ для дебага
<gdane1> и посмотри в логах
<User508[web]> такс а где логи :?)))
<User508[web]> айпи таблеса
<User508[web]> на сколько я понимаю у меня iplimit не установлен , как установить?)
<gdane1> ну там же написано напиши ./srcds_run -debug
<gdane1> а логи скорее всего в /var/log/тра та та
<gdane1> если другое не указано
<gdane1> а че вообще за скрипт то?
<User508[web]> css сервер
<gdane1> аа
<gdane1> ну попробуй погуглить еще
<User508[web]> пусто в логах
<User508[web]> гуглю 4 дня
<artus> а че, установка css уже стало вопросами по системе ? темпаче по убунте ?
<User508[web]> вопрос именно по системе
<vamadir> baronos, у тебя какой дебиан?
<gdane1> ну походу из-за того что там убунту сервер
<User508[web]> о_О
<artus> User508[web], с каком месте он по системе ?
<gdane1> или че там?
<baronos> vamadir: wheezy
<User508[web]> <artus>  в том что в системе файл есть а при запуске его нет !
<artus> в том что у тебя корявый скрипт инстала ? или в чем ?
<User508[web]> скрипт нормальный
<vamadir> baronos, стабильный или тоже падает временами?
<baronos> vamadir: падает? я не знаю что это такое ;) http://goo.gl/Ymwij
<artus> User508[web], ls -la | grep start.sh
<artus> показывай
<User508[web]> http://screenshot.su/show.php?img=23c060a1fac2e1565d1ba783c4e38eec.jpg
<wOo> всем привет! у меня беда, помогите!! во время установки ubuntu я отказался от создания от раздела подкачки и теперь у меня 1 раздел на нем файловая система. есть ешё свободное место на диске можно ли как нибудь его сделать разделом подкачки? на коÐ
<artus> User508[web], да нафиг твои скриншоты, там 1на строчка должна быть
<User508[web]> -rwxrwxrwx  1 root    root         162 2012-04-15 04:44 start.sh
<vamadir> baronos, а с зависимостями как? все еще прыгают из анстейбл и обратно?
<artus> а ты уверен что ему вообще надо 777 ?
<User508[web]> скрипту я ставил +x  уверен
<baronos> vamadir: нормально, не критично.
<artus> я не про +x , я про дибилизм в виде -R 777 на все
<artus> User508[web], далеко не факт что после этого заведетцо )) и вообще , ссылку на то место где ты его брал
<baronos> !255 | wOo
<ubuntuhelp> wOo: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<User508[web]> http://www.srcds.ru/install/install_linux.html
<artus> User508[web], debug.log на hastebin.com
<User508[web]> оН НЕ ГЕНЕРИРУЕТСЯ
<User508[web]> Сори капс)
<artus> ls -la в папочке где запускал и туда же
<User508[web]> http://screenshot.su/show.php?img=97292d85d3781a7aed25cae476151a77.jpg вот что система пишет про попытке запустить снова скачанный файл
<User508[web]> на другом сервере все в порядке
<User508[web]> все работает
<sharikoff> ns herfvb xnjkm yfpdfybz yf,bhftim&
<sharikoff> ты руками чтоль названия набираешь?
<User508[web]> нет
<User508[web]> ссылку копирую
<sharikoff> табом?
<sharikoff> всмысле ссылку?
<User508[web]> ну http://www.steampowered.com/download/hldsupdatetool.bin
<sharikoff> набери ./hl[TAB]
<User508[web]> -bash: ./hl[TAB]: No such file or directory
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> ппц
<baronos> гы
<User508[web]> я сам в шоке
<sharikoff> таб это значит кнопка таб
<artus> аххаха
<baronos> !tab
<ubuntuhelp> Вы можете использовать <TAB> для автозавершения ников в IRC, а также для завершения имен файлов и программ в командной строке.
<User508[web]> -bash: ./hldsupdatetool.bin: No such file or directory
<User508[web]> все равно
<artus> а файлик есть ? )
<User508[web]> да
<User508[web]>  hotel749:~/srcds_l# dir hldsupdatetool.bin
<sharikoff> тгда набери sh hldsupdatetool.bin
<sharikoff> какой дир
<sharikoff> чувак ты не в досе
<User508[web]> Эмм ?
<sharikoff> ls
<sharikoff> а не дир
<User508[web]> hldsupdatetool.bin: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<sharikoff> воо
<sharikoff> уже лучше
<User508[web]> через bash " hldsupdatetool.bin: hldsupdatetool.bin: cannot execute binary file "
<sharikoff> качай сккрипты с оф сайта
<sharikoff> это раз
<sharikoff> делать надо не +х
<User508[web]> А это откуда ?
<sharikoff> а а+х
<User508[web]> ок
<sharikoff> запускать надо не через  bash а через sh
<User508[web]> http://screenshot.su/show.php?img=db1e3dd1ec6424d7f5c9f2f1480f8d04.jpg
<User508[web]> Это не скрипт
<User508[web]> это бинарник
<sharikoff> неважно
<sharikoff> ты его название  после ./ написал опять руками?
<User508[web]> cat hl[TAB] куча непонятных букав)
<User508[web]> нет
<User508[web]> через таб)
<sharikoff> хм..
<sharikoff> доступ дашь?
<sharikoff> потом пасс сменишь если чо
<User508[web]> скайп есть?
<sharikoff> есть
<User508[web]> zubat08
<sharikoff> adminshar
<vamadir> baronos, какое ядро на данный момент?
<vamadir> baronos, 3+?
<artus> 3.2
<baronos> vamadir: 3.2.14-1
<vamadir> baronos, спасибо :) а модули для нвидии тоже есть7
<baronos> artus: кстати, я переставил + добавил мультимедиа и тьюб работает в тотем, правда HD не пашет как я показывал, так как надо с эекспериментал тогда ставить
<baronos> vamadir: угу, проверенно мной и еще одним знакомым несколько раз http://openreview.ru/?p=805
<vamadir> baronos, о по теме вопрос. Если ты пустил видео ютюба через тотем. то по теории можно привязать файл субтитров с ПК?
<User508[web]> народ дайти плиз сурслист актуальный
<baronos> vamadir: эмм, ну там плагин тьюба стоит. на счет титров хз вроде можно загрузку к воспроизведению субтитров делать. не проверял :)
<baronos> User508[web]: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<vamadir> baronos, просто для меня очень актуален вопрос поддержки сабов к флешвидео
<baronos> vamadir: ну вроде есть у тотема эта фича. но я не могу проверить, тотем пока не обновленный до нормальной версии. а на дикий унстабле лезть не хоч там скриншот сломан :D
<vamadir> baronos ок, :)
<baronos> vamadir: я вот решил немного потестить и поглядеть как на открытых себя гном ведет. и честно пока я очень доволен.
<baronos> два сегфолта всего было и одно падение из-за расширения.
<vamadir> baronos, :) это хорошо
<baronos> vamadir: тебе там до гонконга не далеко? а то съездил бы http://chandniverma.blogspot.com/2012/04/gnomeasia-2012-event-planning.html да просветился идеями гнома :D
<vamadir> baronos, :) ну так то далеко. Как от Красноярска до Москвы
<baronos> хехе, понятно :)
<User508[web]> Народ подскажите методы защиты от ддоса на уровне software )
<bosyi> test
<ubuntuhelp> bosyi, Fail!
<bosyi> пишу из виичат из консоли
<bosyi> помогите вернуть графику
<bosyi> играл в битву за веснот, оно мне изменило разрешение єкрана, ну и я перезагрузил комп. теперь при загрузке мне высвечивается окно: у вас комп запущен в режиме "низкого разрешения" и дается 4 опции на выбор
<bosyi> продолжить загрузку в таком режиме, переконфиругировать графику, траблшутинг, и что то еще. при выборе любого из них дает ошибку
<bosyi> убунту 12.04 ядро 3.2.2
<bosyi> точнее 3.3.2
<bosyi> помогите пожалуйста - http://itmag.es/6jqKC http://itmag.es/2ckMR http://itmag.es/2SriI
<Vlad_> http://podkontrol.ru/international видели уже?
<andrex> !xorg
<ubuntuhelp> X Window System отвечает за графический вывод. Для перезапуска X выполните в консоли "sudo /etc/init.d/{gdm|kdm} restart". Чтобы установить разрешение экрана или решить др. проблемы X, см. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ps: !withoutX
<ambal> q2all)
<ambal> как по быстрому перекинуть десятку другую гигов с другого компа в сети на windows ? а то сеть не настраивается
<SilverJ> В юнити изменил переключения межд соседними экранами с КТРЛ+АЛЬТ+СТРЕЛКА на ВИНДУС+СТРЕЛКА и теперь превью экранов НЕ исчезает автоматически после подключения, а остается. У кого было?
<SilverJ> амбал, у меня настроилось я просто имею доступ туда )
<SilverJ> создай на компе с виндой рабочую группу
<SilverJ> Потом в наутилусе Обзор сети, и ты увидишь свой комп с виндой. Введешь пароль от учетки и пожалуйста - все файлы как на ладони
<ambal> SilverJ: нету в наутилосе компа с виндой, не видно
<SilverJ> конечно нету, я же говорю, создай рабочую группу на компе с семеркой
<ambal> SilverJ: там вроде уже workgroup
<SilverJ> это самое общее, программистами майкрософт придуманное срдество
<ambal> SilverJ: а где там ?
<SilverJ> Ну тогда расшарь через правую кнопку
<SilverJ> просто когда создаешь группу (ИМЕННО СОЗДАЕШЬ) оно расшаривается
<ambal> SilverJ: я вроде полазил, общий доступ в сети разрешил, папку расшарил
<ambal> SilverJ: сейчас ещё раз гляну
<SilverJ> я вообще комп увидел. Зашел, пароль спросили, ввел. Смотрю: все диски
<ambal> SilverJ: клёво, у меня по умолчанию никогда не получается сразу, чтобы сеть поднималась
<SilverJ> но у меня антивируса нет и фаервола
<SilverJ> все родное
<SilverJ> Microsoft Essentials как антивирус
<ambal> SilverJ: дада, там тоже essentials этот
<SilverJ> сторонние блокируют с вероятностью 50%
<ambal> SilverJ: хочу на ноут убунту тоже поставить, но надо файлы кое-какие сохранить, но вот опять с виндой надо ковырятся, чтобы от неё избавится
<ambal> увидел nautilus его, но говорит: Не удалось присоединить местоположение
<shenmue> пыщ
<SilverJ> боже есть неглючные иксы для линуха или ничего за 6 лет не изменилось?
<shenmue> ати?
<SilverJ> юнити
<shenmue> юнити всего год
<SilverJ> ну почему у меня висит слева Очистить корзину
<SilverJ> почему не исчезает
<gim_> SilverJ: xfce
<SilverJ> спс
 * TheFalkorr всегда удивлялся, как люди находят глюки
 * jlewka всегда удивлялся, как люки находят меня...
<gim_> Я как-то просто компилил библиотеки и у меня отвалилась Unity О_о
<gim_> Была последняя капля и плюнул на неё, сижу на xfce без проблем
<jlewka> )))
<umren> я как то компилил ядро у меня сломался Линукс, была последняя капля, сижу на винде без проблем
<umren> :D
<gim_> Линукс и есть ядро, в курсе?
<umren> правда что ли?
<gim_> Ага
<jlewka> а я когда сделал update && upgrade и у меня отвалился скайп, драва на видюху и экран начал временами мерцать...
<umren> спс кэп
<gim_> нз
<dcurious> С праздником всех!
<umren> евреев тоже
<umren> :)
<dcurious> ))))
<umren> правда у них вроде не праздник)
<SilverJ> как открыть bug reporting tool в Юнити если в меню такого нет?
<umren> ubuntu-bug unity
<SilverJ> ну что могу сказать, не удается ему определить ИД процесса ПАНЕЛЬ ЮНИТИ, которая как раз и глючит
<SilverJ> Оо
<[Raiden]> xwininfo
<[Raiden]> re
<[Raiden]> ку
<[Raiden]> xwininfo -all |grep Process и кликаешь на нужное окно
<[Raiden]> панель скорее всего - компиз
<[Raiden]> тот же ид
<[Raiden]> Возможно не в кассу , ен видел начала )
<SilverJ> спасибо!
<User917[web]> Привет всем. Обновился с 10.04 до 12 версии ubuntu и сталкнулся с такой проблемой при запуске gajim не вижу окна клиента. т.е. вижу запущенный процесс но вот самого окошка нет. может кто что подсказать?
<User878[web]> Помогите! Как полностью отрубить IPv6 в Ubuntu 11.10 Desktop
<jlewka> а зачем?
<[Raiden]> User917[web]: в трее его нет? :)
<jlewka> млин, с 10.04 до 12.04 ...
<jlewka> как они доходят до такого?)
<[Raiden]> в гугле слишком много статей , что бы не найти
<[Raiden]> jlewka: с лтс на лтс
<jlewka> ну там же стоко иминений за это время..
<[Raiden]> ну и что. Народ с хп на вин7 спустя 10 лет перешел и живы ещё
<[Raiden]> )
<User665[web]> как удалить-то ipv6 навсегда
<jlewka> User665[web], сетевую карточку старую поставить, ядро пересобрать(хотя не уверен что поможет)
<[Raiden]> !ipv6
<ubuntuhelp> Для отключения IPv6 см: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<User665[web]> ща позырю
<jlewka> [Raiden], и у них все работает посл такого обновления?)
<[Raiden]> jlewka: dc` ytcjrkmrj gjghjot )
<[Raiden]> не всё так плохо
<jlewka> а зачем ip6 отключать то?
<User665[web]> Грузятся по вайфаю странички долго
<jlewka> User665[web], а при чем тут ip6 ?
<User665[web]> я прочитал что из-за этого
<[Raiden]> jlewka: какая-то связь наверное есть. Прочитай линк выше, название линка
<umren> User665[web] у тя роутер
<umren> ?
<jlewka> Ubuntu has a newer Internet protocol called IPv6 turned on by default...
<User665[web]> DLINK DIR-620
<[Raiden]> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4 - то что после последнего слэша
<User665[web]> А по русски нет документика
<[Raiden]> спроси у гугла )
<User665[web]> ок
<User665[web]> это поможет http://ubuntual.com/%d0%be%d1%82%d0%ba%d0%bb%d1%8e%d1%87%d0%b0%d0%b5%d0%bc-ipv6-%d0%b2-ubuntu-1004/
<User665[web]> ?
<kamyshovyy> q
<[Raiden]> User665[web]: gksu gedit /etc/default/grub  ,
<[Raiden]> Найдите параметр GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT и аккуратно дополните значением ipv6.disable=1 Сохраните изменения. Вызовите sudo update-grub
<[Raiden]> В старых версиях Ubuntu протокол IPv6 отключается по-другому
<shnaps> такой вопрос: какую папку надо сохранить, чтобы при переустановке сохранились все настройки?
<[Raiden]> /etc /home
<User036[web]> Добрый день, подскажите пожалуйста плеер, с возможностью отображения библиотеки как древо каталогов
<shnaps> спасибо)
<[Raiden]> User036[web]: а библиотека + дерево каталогов не пойдет?
<[Raiden]> если пойдет, то советую clementine
<User036[web]> Пробовал, немного не то) Ищу что - то а - ля фубар
<[Raiden]> чего-то я не помню там библиотеку как дерево )
<umren> User036[web] deadbeef
<[Raiden]> в любом случае полной копии фубара нет
<[Raiden]> в дэдбифе ваще нету библиотек
<umren> зато похож на фубар
<umren> :D
<[Raiden]> на мой фубар больше похож клементин )
<User036[web]> Хотелось бы вот что, вся муз.  коллекция представлена в виде дерева каталогов, но сортировка не по исполнителям\альбомам, а банально по дирекеториям
<shnaps> так в амароке ж такое есть
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0415/h_1334482035_1112730_1be93337c2.png - в общем не сильно дэдбиф похож на фубар.
<SilverJ> В DIR-620 прошивай третью верси прошивку от кинетика и радуйся. На сайте deadc0de.ru есть
<User036[web]> Вот такая сортировка и нужна, как на скрине
<User036[web]> А насчет амарока не уверен, у меня не кеды
<[Raiden]> User036[web]: на скрине не база открыто, а просто дерево папок
<User036[web]> Это бы вполне устроило)
<SilverJ> По вайфаю грузятся долго может быть вайфай неправильно настроен. Лучше в асю 773466 напиши объясню что можно сделать
<shnaps> точно, амарок тоже так может открывать
<[Raiden]> вот дерево папок в клементине http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0415/h_1334482317_6203761_3554546a78.png
<[Raiden]> дерево с закладками
<[Raiden]> для быстрого прехода
<[Raiden]> хотя я чаще использую базу или просто функцию 50 случайных треков
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0415/h_1334482530_3198588_c80b2553d7.png - та же группа в бд
<[Raiden]> амарок почти тоже самое, но больше привязан к кде и нефига не умеет cue и визуализацию :)
<SilverJ> В юнити стало запаздывать меню при навеении курсора. наверх Появляется через несколько секунд. Сутки как стоит убунту
<[Raiden]> наши соболезнования
<[Raiden]> нагрузка на проц может высока
<SilverJ> спасибо за соболезования. Да нет, только перезагрузился. Думал перезагрузка поможет
<[Raiden]> тем кто использует юнити\гном , советую смотрелку процессов поискать от xfce, а то гномовская сама жрёт проц конкретно
<SilverJ> ну, иногда нормально. может и правда фенома не хватает черетехядерного
<SilverJ> а можно конкретно? по именам
<[Raiden]> фенома вообще должно хватать.
<[Raiden]> если кто-нить отзовется. Я не помню имен
<User665[web]> спит комп
<baronos> не буди его
<User665[web]> а то ругатся и тормозить будет
<User665[web]> == babka__ [~babka@derevnya-korovkino.net] has quit [Quit: This computer has gone to sleep]
<[Raiden]> в кде поступили несколько иначе. Есть кинфоцентр, который даже функциональней чем смотрелка процессов  в гноме. Но ещё есть легкая смотрелка, которая вылетает по ctrl+esc
<[Raiden]> легкая в плане нагрузки на проц
<User665[web]> == babka__ [~babka@derevnya-korovkino.net] has quit [Quit: Коpову надо доить!]
<SilverJ> ищу куда кинуть сайлики для пиджина
<SilverJ> нигде не пишут пока. pidgin нет папки. Поиск через find не находит ничего. Пока ищу моежт кто подскажет?
<SilverJ> я кстати еще ни разу не видел смотрелку процессов гнома. Если кто напишет как её запускать, спасибо
<andrex> системный монитор
<baronos> SilverJ: /usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin/emotes
<SilverJ> Спасибо. Почему find -name emotes ничего не нашел?
<SilverJ> Что использовать, что бы нашло?
<baronos> потому что мозг быстрей ищет местоположение
<SilverJ> Если архиватор ругается что прав недостаточно как вы обычно действуете?
<SilverJ> как быстрее всего распаковать туда
<baronos> распакуй да скопируй туда
<[Raiden]> find -name emotes  - тут путь не указан поиска. Т.е. результат такой команды зависит от текущего каталога
<[Raiden]> и вообще в гноме есть графическая искалка. Не очень интуитивная на вид, но прару раз поискать и привыкните
<baronos> удобная кстати я её часто пользуюсь
<[Raiden]> с добавлением всяких услвоий если надо, типа даты или поиска содержимого
<User077[web]> !ipv6
<ubuntuhelp> Для отключения IPv6 см: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<SilverJ> И правда находит. Я просто в ней что-то искал, она не находила, но это находит. И да, из корня емотес находит спасибо
<SilverJ> ну а как действуют профсяналы? Ну скопировал я, а вставить не могу, нет прав. Как профисяналя действуют так чтобы быстрее
<baronos> [Raiden]: и там еще есть условия поиска разные http://goo.gl/w9wMn
<[Raiden]> спаси конечно )
<[Raiden]> [14:03:03] [[Raiden]]с добавлением всяких услвоий если надо, типа даты или поиска содержимого
<[Raiden]> *бо
<SilverJ> у меня нет ни Поиск и Search на Юнити. У меня есть строка поиска в меню она кое-что ищет
<SilverJ> но не как на картинке
<baronos> SilverJ: gnome-search-tool
<[Raiden]> в юнити по умолчанию это может не стоять, имя опят не помню. В моем де по другому. Есть поиск с индексацией, а аналогом такого будет kfind
<SilverJ> Ясно, надо ставить. Не буду. Это самое, как быстревсего копируете в запрещенные папки куда доступа нет?
<baronos> sudo cp или gksu nautilus и копируй и редактируй че хошь
<[Raiden]> SilverJ: попробуй набери gnome-search-tool , если хочешь
<SilverJ> как ты запускаешь гксу наутилус?
<SilverJ> Рейден, не нашлось
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0415/h_1334484552_1008145_95f4a70414.png - my way :)
<[Raiden]> но вообще редко пользуюсь, чане поиск в каком-нить фм , или мс или дельфин
<SilverJ> все пора отдыхать всем спасибо вы очень помогаете
<SilverJ> последний вопрос: как запустить гксу наутилус чтобы окно терминала НЕ висело
<[Raiden]> alt+f2
<[Raiden]> или иконску создай. - как мне сложно сказать, наверное с помощью редактора меню alacarte
<[Raiden]> в гном2 было иначе
<SilverJ> ясно
<SilverJ> иконку я создаю так: у меня на рабочем столе текстовый файл с командой
<SilverJ> копирую, запускаю, появляется диалог.
<SilverJ> в общем линукс мне очень нравится
<SilverJ> gnome-desktop-item-edit --create-new ~/Рабочий\ стол
<[Raiden]> с терминала можно так , nohup gksu nautilus
<[Raiden]> nohup как бы уводит процесс в фон и отделяет от терминала
<SilverJ> и правда так терминал можно закрыть. Но сам он не закрывается.
<SilverJ> ну ладно
<TheFalkorr> альт+ф2 было бы проще
<SilverJ> ну да кнопка виндус рулит )
<[Raiden]> в моих линуксах запускалка ещё интегрирована с индексом для поиск (nepomuk) , можно видеть что нашелся файл такой же как в kfind http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0415/h_1334485507_6581436_132cd91743.png
<TheFalkorr> e
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: тут тож
<TheFalkorr> ток индексом идет зейтгейст
<[Raiden]> в юнити в даже да, в алт+ф2 вроде нет ) А в ГШ там ваше тупая строка ввода )
<[Raiden]> по альт+ф2 в смысле
<[Raiden]> в даше*
<[Raiden]> скриншот из сериала ) Кажется битва с боргами за землю http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0415/h_1334485629_1001884_4dffb18e4a.jpeg
<TheFalkorr> не.просто с флотом боргов
<TheFalkorr> а энтерпрайз не пустили изначально
<[Raiden]> мб )
<TheFalkorr> бо пикард был боргом
<TheFalkorr> а он потом придет и всех спасет, сказав, де у них слабое место
<TheFalkorr> эххх
<baronos> "де" у них слабое место :D
<TheFalkorr> помню до сих пор
<[Raiden]> теперь и вспомнил, частично. С пикардом сериал давн осмотрел.
<[Raiden]> baronos: ))
<TheFalkorr> моя geek-мышца не растряслась
<TheFalkorr> baronos: ага.борги были гномерами
<TheFalkorr> вот и проиграли
<baronos> да пофиг
<baronos> у меня чудо фильм :D
<SilverJ> Как сделать чтобы свернутые окна где-то отображались всегда?
<TheFalkorr> baronos: цыц
<TheFalkorr> я его ток качаю
<TheFalkorr> SilverJ: обратить внимание на ланчер
<SilverJ> у меня четыре экрана и приложений может быть очень много
<SilverJ> я не знаю что в каком экране раз, и к тому же они не умещаются там, два
<SilverJ> если бы я видел их все время я бы просто кликал
<[Raiden]> Многие кстати предпочитают обычный таскбар. В моем случае их 2 на выбор. И Я встречал людей котоыре не могут привыкнуть к иконистому.
<TheFalkorr> а я встречал веганов
<TheFalkorr> они вообще отрицают хищную природу человека, лицемеры
<SilverJ> я встречал веганов которые чуть не умерли
<SilverJ> а ты часто видишь животное и чувстувешь желание поймать его и вонзиться зубами в его плоть?
<SilverJ> догоняешь потому что ты быстрее, разрываешь когтями потому что они у тебя есть и вгрызаешься в плоть потому что ты зищник
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> Я читал недавно какие-то анекдоты и там между ними ещё была фраза: Если нельзя есть животных, то почему они сделаны из мяса?
<SilverJ> ну вообще да, стрелочками помечается что где на панели, спасибо
<SilverJ> не хочу возвращаться в винду Я ИЗВРАЩЕНЕЦ
<TheFalkorr> вообще да.часто
<[Raiden]> мне личн оидея дока сразу понравилась. А то как сделан ов вин7 и кде , гибрид дока и классической панели понравилось ещё больше.
 * SergeyIT подарили гуглофон, теперь мучаться, настраивать (
<[Raiden]> так в этом всё счастье :)
<[Raiden]> то была бы просто звонилка, а так тамагочи.
<[Raiden]> я думаю несколько другим путем пойти. телефон оставить классический, а на почитать взять 5-7 дюймов планшет китайский.
<SergeyIT> а вдруг проги для него захочу писать (
<[Raiden]> но это только мысль, пока-что.
<SergeyIT> мне нетбука хватает
<xibrand> test
<ubuntuhelp> xibrand, Есть контакт.
<xibrand> всем привет, как отключить login на tty1?
<xibrand> хочу перенаправить вывод скрипта на tty1
<[Raiden]> xibrand: перемести или удали этот файл /etc/init/tty1.conf
<sharikoff> > /dev/tty1 ?
<xibrand> при загрузке будет просто пустая консоль?
<[Raiden]> для остальных, можете там же преместить или удалить tty[3-6].conf - консолей с логином останется только две, зато станет на 4 процесса меньше.
<xibrand> что нету такого файла
<[Raiden]> xibrand: убунта?
<xibrand> Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<xibrand> а так же 8.04
<[Raiden]> а.. там может и по другому. Может быть без .conf
<xibrand> нечего с tty нету
<[Raiden]> тогда я не знаю. Слишком древнее для меня.
<xibrand> попробую по всей фс поискать
<xibrand> нашел
<xibrand> там лежить
<xibrand> просто писал /init.d/ ))
<[Raiden]> а.. бывает
<[Raiden]> /etc/init это чиста местная штука, там конфиги для upstart системы инита. А в инит.д , то что не переписали на новый лад.
<xibrand> в убунту с какой версии используется upstart
<bosyi> помогите пожалуйста - http://itmag.es/6jqKC http://itmag.es/2ckMR http://itmag.es/2SriI
<xibrand> cat /dev/vcs1 если пустой значит ок?я просто с ssh
<bosyi> xrand пишет can't open display
<sharikoff> bosyi: можно я на валпаппер поставлю?
<bosyi> пожалуйста
<sharikoff> спасип
<bosyi> ставь и наслаждайся
<[Raiden]> bosyi: echo $DISPLAY
<[Raiden]> если локальная машина то там номер, если удаленаня то хост ещё
<[Raiden]> если пусто, то надо указывать
<bosyi> пусто
<bosyi> не хочется переставлять систтему..
<[Raiden]> я не знаю как указать в случае ссш , в случае локальных х-серверов, env DISPLAY=:1 progname
<[Raiden]> например
<bosyi> я играл  в Битву за Веснот, в меню изменил разрешение. оно стало какое-то не правильное, затем пустил комп в перезагрузку и такое увидел
<bosyi> это ноутбук
<[Raiden]> Это если 2 сессии, если одна то 0
<[Raiden]> bosyi: Хм
<[Raiden]> хз )
<[Raiden]> гномовская управлялка разрешением вроде делает свой конфиг в хмл.
<[Raiden]> найти , удалить и больше не запускать мб вариант.
<xibrand> как потом очистить tty1?
<bosyi> а можно что бы к моему компу кто по подсоединился в все настроил?)
<markmx> приветствую, объясните мне вот такое обращение к переменной в шелле ${pic%.*}, я как бы заню что оно дает, но почитать почему так не знаю где
<umren> markmx тут чудесный канал есть #bash
<markmx> я им всю пасху испортил :)
<markmx> было 666 человек на канале :)
<ambal> помогите, плз, почему nautilus при попытке зайти на расшаренную папку с винды выдаёт: Не удалось присоединить местоположение ?(
<markmx> как открываешь?
<markmx> smb://ip/shara
<markmx> так?
<xibrand> как удалить устройство потом создать
<xibrand> типа rmdev -l tty1
<xibrand> mkdev -l tty1
<[Raiden]> я не знаю. Сча этим занимается udev , при каждой загрузке создает файлы устройств.
<[Raiden]> Раньше были постоянные , когда-то давно.
<xibrand> просто мне нужно периодически очищать вывод с tty1
<[Raiden]> создавать наверное mknod
<xibrand> у меня 8.04 если что
<IchEsseDichAuf> как подлечить неправильные цвета в totem?
<IchEsseDichAuf> вопрос снимается
<[Raiden]> xibrand: вот это другое дело ) наверное там можно выполнить clear
<xibrand> у меня на tty1 only output
<xibrand> в aix есть rmdev mkdev а в linux походу нет
<[Raiden]> xibrand: а если openvt -c 1 clear
<xibrand> куда вводить команду?
<[Raiden]> куда хочешь
<[Raiden]> в гном-терминал
<xibrand> openvt -c 1
<xibrand> -с 1
<xibrand> это буде tty1?
<[Raiden]> да
<xibrand> щас гляну
<xibrand> openvt: vt 1 is in use; command aborted
<xibrand>         use `openvt -f' to force.
<[Raiden]> я проверил, работает. 1. sudo openvt -c 10 echo test  - на 10 терминале слово тест, а sudo openvt -c 10 clear его уберет
<[Raiden]> если надо без судо - надо посмотреть права устройства и внести юзера в соотв группу
<xibrand> что-то нет
<xibrand> Unable to open /dev/tty1: No such file or directory
<xibrand> с ключом -f
<xibrand> ааа ок
<[Raiden]> значит у тебя нету
<[Raiden]> tty
<xibrand> я же удалил tty1
<[Raiden]> попробуй на любом другом
<xibrand> reboot and try again
<sharikoff> ttyS
<[Raiden]> кстати, можно сменять не только хоткеем. chvt 10
<sharikoff> ls -la /dev/tt*
<[Raiden]> только надо судо или быть в группе root
<[Raiden]> d vjtv ckexft
<[Raiden]> в моем случае
<[Raiden]> что касается прав на устройства, то их менять бесполезно, т.к. они при загрузке создаются. Если нужны другие права - над оменять правила для udev
<xibrand> все ок
<xibrand> то что нужно
<xibrand> спасибо большое
<xibrand> в общем у меня на сервер lcd display
<xibrand> юзаю lcdproc
<[Raiden]> это в общем 1 из старых вариантов много задачности, нужен например ещё шелл openvt -c10 bash
<xibrand> и сделал так чтобы можно было настроить с lcd display-я инет
<[Raiden]> а у мня когда-то был консольынй плейер для музыки котоырй при загрузке запускался на 1 из терминалов
<xibrand> и потом показывал какой айпи взял
<xibrand> если dhcp
<[Raiden]> mp3blaster звался. Сча уже не делают
<xibrand> с помощью openvt
<xibrand> я могу скрипт написать
<xibrand> и выводить все что нужно
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> можешь ещё про syslogd почитать, там есть вариант вывода лога на терминал. По крайней мере раньше было.
<[Raiden]> правда без скроллинга )
<xibrand> это идеально походит
<xibrand> теперь у меня output в обе стороны
<xibrand> с lcd в консоль и обратно
<xibrand> как сделать перевод на новую строку типа  \n
<[Raiden]> в общем даже если не учитывать скрин и всякие фоновые штуки типа bg и fg , в юникс базед можно открыть одновременно столько программ, сколько ядро предоставляет виртуальных терминалов
<[Raiden]> почему при таком раскладе стал популярен мсдос в своё время , однозадачный - я не знаю.
<xibrand> маркетинг?
<[Raiden]> скорее всего потому, что просто ко времени появления ибм писи, юниксы комерциализировались и на х86 никто особо не торопился их переписывать
<[Raiden]> и маркетинг наверное тоже )
<baronos> откуда ось восстанавливает иконки в /usr/share/pixmaps/ ? меняю одну, после ребута восстанавливается на дефолт.
<xibrand> реклама тут запрещена?
<[Raiden]> мс делала попытку xenix , но почему-то бросила. Может тогда хватало доса или просто он достаточно хорошо продавался, что бы делать что-то ещё.
<[Raiden]> xibrand: ну в общем-то запрещена )
<xibrand> хотел проект показать
<xibrand> просто он коммерческий поэтому думаю не стоит
<[Raiden]> да ладно, показывай )
<xibrand> kubisys.com
<xibrand> интересная вещь там видео есть
<xibrand> как splash screen поставить во время загрузки?
<[Raiden]> оно в убунтах зовется plymouth  , я не разбирался особо
<xibrand> ок спасибо
<[Raiden]> лучше бы сделали валлпапер прям в консоли и какой-нить красивый вывод текста с ок\эррор :)
<[Raiden]> если фреймбуфер, то есть варинт иметь фаллпапер во всю консоль
<[Raiden]> ой, по фрейду, опечатка вышла
<xibrand> этого вполне хватит
<xibrand> главное чтобы когда новый сервер привозят
<xibrand> смог с lcd настроить нетворк
<xibrand> и дальше начать работу по ssh
<xibrand> а в остальное время lcd выводит просто служебную информацию
<xibrand> чтение с tty нужно чтобы при dhcp настройке знать какой айпи получил
<xibrand> в 8.04 тоже plymouth используется?
<[Raiden]> может и нет
<[Raiden]> раньше был usplash
<xibrand> я даже не знаю нахрен это на сервере
<[Raiden]> серверный установщик вроде не ставит
<lanstik> доброго времени суток
<xibrand> есть фирменный .xpm нужно поставить на загрузку
<[Raiden]> если ставит, можно в загрузку добавить nosplash , если надоест и лень удалять
<xibrand> ок есть usplash спасибо
<lanstik> подскажите пожалуйста как исправить можно панельку с лева (юнити)
<[Raiden]> зависит от того что ты сней сделал
<lanstik> раньше по hdmi было к телеку теперь сделал по vga обычному. делал изза того что по hdmi сразу кушал звук телек,
<baronos> это проприетарный лаунчер :D
<lanstik> поменял на вга звук норм встал но панель сместилась дальше
<lanstik> на пополам :)
<lanstik> я найду .. но может кто сразу сходу пнёт да я поправлю )
<lanstik> вместо моника телек xD
<[Raiden]> в ccsm что-то было про разрешение и какой экран использовать. Но может это мимо.
<lanstik> вот так )))
<lanstik> не экран тот в настройках один моник
<lanstik> у меня и так один моник (тобишь телек)
<[Raiden]> писани на форум.
<lanstik> хм может просто ребутнутся
<lanstik> хм пожалуй
<[Raiden]> ребуттнись )
<[Raiden]> я не редко таких стал встречать
<lanstik> :)
<[Raiden]> с тв вместо моника
<lanstik> вобщемто я хочу обратно моник хороший lid
<lanstik> телек надоел
<lanstik> панелька так и торчит
<lanstik> будь тут кнопка автонастройки мне кажется всё решилось бы очень просто
<lanstik> но это телек )))
<[Raiden]> а.. вга..
<lanstik> телек вторым дисплеем надо
<lanstik> ибо кино всякое там
<lanstik> )))
<[Raiden]> вообще можно подвигать картинку. Но для этого ты должен читать про xorg.conf и Modeline
<lanstik> ладно оставлю вопрос на потом
<lanstik> оу неее ))
<lanstik> спасибо за наводку
<[Raiden]> лучше по цифре
<lanstik> тоесть по цифре?
<lanstik> телевидение?
<[Raiden]> ну хдми или дви
<[Raiden]> не вга вход
<lanstik> аа
<[Raiden]> там автоматом ровно будет
<lanstik> но тогда вопрос как сделать по умолчанию то мою звуковую
<lanstik> да я знаю и разрешение экрана 1008p
<[Raiden]> а это уже не ко мне :)
<lanstik> когда ставил без юнити в xfce оболочку таже убунту 12 но с флешки юнити не зацепила
<lanstik> там можно было девайсы отрубать )
<lanstik> звуковые
<lanstik> и автоматом звуковая ставилась ))) а тут же с cd носителя ставил юнити нет такой настройки спрятали все , а возвращаться на гном 2 класическую вобщем как то не хочется.. пробовал.. не то уже  :)
<[Raiden]> посмотри микшер pavucontrol может поможет
<lanstik> спасибо
<lanstik> щас посмотрю
<lanstik> странно у меня ж регулятор с таким же значком )))
<lanstik> тест
<ubuntuhelp> lanstik, Fail!
<sharikoff> xibrand: http://www.synack.ru/articles/x_04_2010_synack_ostavlennye_bez_prismotra
<sharikoff> не?
<xibrand> не понял
<xibrand> а зачем мне это?
<sharikoff> наверное не тебе
<sharikoff> обшибся
<xibrand> все равно спасибо буду знать
<lanstik> 111
<lanstik> я тут?
<sharikoff> у меня просто  много.. вот подумал что у тебя тоже
<lanstik> меня виждно?
<xibrand> у меня 9  всего
<lanstik> ау
<sharikoff> xibrand: слабак =))
<xibrand> физических
<xibrand> ;)
<lanstik> Вобщем переключил я обратно на hdmi
<Kerng> народ, поставил gnome-shell-extensions-alternative-tab сделал настройку, каким образом ее теперь можно поменять? =/
<lanstik> все
<xibrand> для splash screen должен быть .xpm?
<lanstik>  SA
<lanstik> ОЙ
<lanstik> КЛАВИАТУРА ГЛЮЧИТ ЫЫЫ
<lanstik> ЖЕСТЬ
<sharikoff> xibrand: раньше был
<xibrand> у меня щас такой файл есть
<sharikoff> щас не юзю иксы и сплеши
<xibrand> его ставить не пойму как
<lanstik> ВОБЩЕМ ОБРАТНО НА HDMI ПЕРЕКЛЮЧИЛ ВСЕ РАБОТАЕТ КАК НАДО ))))
<lanstik> СПАСИБО ВАМ
<sharikoff> lanstik: капс сними
<artus> @kick lanstik изыди
<[Raiden]> ))
<xibrand> xpm для фона grub или splash  boot screen ?
<xibrand> или и то и другое?
<sharikoff> для экрана загрузки
<xibrand> ок
<sharikoff> где ползунок бежит
<xibrand> понял
<Kerng> народ, поставил gnome-shell-extensions-alternative-tab, сделал настройку, каким образом ее теперь можно поменять? и вообще возможно ли это? пробовал переставить расширение, не помогло, пробовал gnome-shell переставить- тоже не помогло, что ж
<Kerng> делать? это просто сил нету с этими группировками по приложениям в табе...=/
<xibrand> просто в grub.conf тоже такое было чтобы фон выставить
<[Raiden]> может и там, я не помню формат
<xibrand> помню в red hat 5 был норм splash screen
<xibrand> с выводом внутри сообщений
<lanstik> (шопотом) спасибо ...
<sharikoff> я помню радовался пингвинчику када фреймбуфер настроишь..
<[Raiden]> хаха
<lanstik> :)
<[Raiden]> если вдруг есть кедоводы-экнономщики рам ) http://shaforostoff.blogspot.com/2012/04/making-kubuntu-use-less-memory.html
<[Raiden]> 222 мб интересный результат. У меня кеды минимум ели 276 мб
<[Raiden]> Анонсирована совместная работа инженеров Intel и Samsung по переносу логики менеджеров сессий (gnome-session, startxfce4 и т.п.) в systemd.
<[Raiden]> с 1 стороны ок, меньше сущностей
<[Raiden]> с другой  - будут какие-нить проблемы и немодульность
<KjK> С помощью чего в убунте можно сделать установку винды с юсб флешки?
<lanstik> смотря какая версия убунты у тебя
<lanstik> а вообще просто установить специальную утилиту.
<KjK> Какую 11.10, какую конкретно?
<lanstik> незнаю
<lanstik> щас посмотрю
<lanstik> хз
<lanstik> непомню
<lanstik> утилитка так и называлась записать убунту на диск
<lanstik> лучше с диска ставить ))
<lanstik> это уже извращенство
<lanstik> записывать установочный дистрибутив на флешку с убунту
<lanstik> че так можно?
<lanstik> ппц
<jlewka> а можно читать ввод и вывод  с какого нить ttyS ?
<jlewka> к которому ты не подключен
<Hook> Всем привет
<Hook> тут можно задать технический вопрос?
<jlewka> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<jlewka> хм.. не то
<jlewka> ты спроси, мб помогут
<Hook> У меня стоит 11.10
<Hook> Подключаюсь к серверу win 2008 R2 всё нормально принтер перенаправляется и печатает. НО если печатать картинки то из размера файла в 100 кБ превращается и отправляется на печать около 5 мегабайт а то и больше бывает. и соотвественно печать начин
<jlewka> utf-8 надо бы...
<Hook> ?
<openvoid> сообщение обрезалось и от этого кривое
<openvoid> короче пиши
<Hook> вообщем с убунту подключаюсь к Винде 2008 R2
<Hook> и при  печати  по RDP
<Hook> из 100кб картинки получается около 5-8 Мб
<Hook> вот в этом и проблема
<[Raiden]> Hook: а должно быть иначе? 100кб картинок не бывает в общем-то, либо лни очень мелкие, либо это жпег - сжатие с потерями.Может оно разжимается перед печатью?
<Hook> ну понятно что разжимается
<Hook> Jpeg
<[Raiden]> не бывает - это я ляпнул конечно.
<Hook> Если из под винды подключатся то всё норм 100кб и отправляется на печать
<[Raiden]> может свойства драйвера принтера
<[Raiden]> вообще я не знаю. ПРосто так подумалось.
<[Raiden]> печатать - тольк обумагу переводить :)
<[Raiden]> сча достаточн оустройств дял просмотра цифровых форматов без бумаги
<[Raiden]> Хотя я не знаю зачем тебе
<[Raiden]> У меня сча кстати работа по оцифровке документов. вношу даныне в базу ,сканирую листы бумаги. Можно сказать занимаюсь обратным с твоим действием.
<[Raiden]> хотя к вопросу это не относится. Это я увлекся ибо делать нефиг.
<Hook> Гуру Ubuntu помогите разобраться. Выбился из сил. мой вопрос тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=188445.0
<[Raiden]> может не стоит печатать через рдп
<[Raiden]> расшарить принтер по самбе или с помощью cups
<[Raiden]> или как-то так
<lanstik> меня тут какойто демон озадачил, почему у меня клавиатура сама отключается ?
<lanstik> внезапно
<lanstik> Это что такая игра в убунту или что?
<lanstik> Кто крутой убунтолог мол
<lanstik> Мне просто интересно, конечно можете меня закикать, забанить, обозвать тролем и так далее...
<lanstik> Или хотябы линканите
<baronos> всмысле отключается?
<lanstik> Просто внезапно отключается и всё.
<lanstik> Хз почему.
<sharikoff> беспроводная наверное
<sharikoff> супер модная
<lanstik> пс2
<lanstik> обычная самая дешовская
<lanstik> замызганная обплеваная и забитая крошками и тараканами
<lanstik> даже паучками порой
<lanstik> а еще крысами белками и муравьями )))
<lanstik> Почему она отключается?
<sharikoff> почисть
<lanstik> пф
<lanstik> Я пошутил насчет клавиатуры
<lanstik> Точнее о том какая она грязная
<lanstik> обычная пс2
<lanstik> В меру мягкая скажем
<lanstik> Это ухо горло нос наверное
<lanstik> манипуляции с звуковыми интерфейсами приводят к некоторым непредвиденным обстоятельством
<lanstik> обстоятельствам*
<artus> lanstik, у тебя проблемы с пофышеной флудистостью ? ))
<artus> !enter | lanstik
<ubuntuhelp> lanstik: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<gdane1> так у тебя собственно что ухо, горло нос, клавиатура, звук или просто нужен гуру убунты?
<gdane1> уж определись
<lanstik> :)
<Hook> Кто дружит с Windows server и Ubuntu ?
<[Raiden]> Hook: могу ещё послать на linuxforum.ru )
<TheFalkorr> лучше на linux.org.ru
<lanstik> спасибо конечно, но всеравно это так и будет неизвестным.
<lanstik> Плохо еще надо винду ставить ибо несколько переустановок системы было болезненным для разделов... печально ): придетцо просто избавится от информации.
<gdane1> избавился давно уже от инфы - удалил винду
<icat72> драсте товарищи
<icat72> с пасхой вас
<icat72> !virtualbox
<ubuntuhelp> это x86 !virtualizer. !free версии доступны в Ubuntu как virtualbox-ose. Закрытые версии доступны тут: http://virtualbox.org/. Детали для установки тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/virtualbox и на анг. сдесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<[Raiden]> устаревшая инфа, теперь нет ose
<icat72> [Raiden]: а что есть?
<icat72> где почитать как поставить?
<[Raiden]> 1 версия, закрытая часть ставится как модуль
<[Raiden]> если надо
<[Raiden]> extpack
<TheFalkorr> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-_9hH6dvTi88/T4rEDVCpcHI/AAAAAAAAf8s/dVOb0pBF344/w497-h373/312537_296984523663325_111815475513565_1168544_339096367_n.jpg
<icat72> хехе
<icat72> котэ шреденгера
<icat72> ну так вот
<icat72> [Raiden]: из консоли можно поставить?
<[Raiden]> виртуалбокс - да. экстпак - точно не знаю, но наверное да, у вбокса много ключей
<icat72> [Raiden]: спасибо
<[Raiden]> если юсб пробрасывать не надо, то по идее он не нужен.
<icat72> юсб не надо
<icat72> я хочу посмотреть как Metastock будет работать
<icat72> если будет
<[Raiden]> хотя бывает удобно. Мне тут надо было мфу чужой проверить, дрова под винду найти. Хватило виртуалки.
<[Raiden]> и юсб )
<icat72> [Raiden]: а это же у тебя там суся стоит? ;)
<[Raiden]> у меня есть суся , но использую я убунту.
<[Raiden]> переезд отменился, пока что.
<User942[web]> добрый вечер. я новичок в линуксе. помогите подключить блютуз у меня ноут но ubuntu 10.04 не видет блютуз
<[Raiden]> если ты новичек, то зачем тебе этот устаревший дистр
<[Raiden]> хочешь привыкнуть к тому, что уже умерло?
<User942[web]> а что посоветуете
<gdane1> 12.04
<[Raiden]> ну либо подождать, либо ставить сразу 12.04
<gdane1> тем более что он лтс
<TomosBlack> Прив народ, не поможете ссылкой на кодеки для убунту. Помню где-то их видел, они мол из родной поставки убрались недавно, так я вот систему переставил, а где видел не помню
<TomosBlack> Мож кто понял меня?)
<gdane1> поищи медибунту
<[Raiden]> юнити конечно своеобразная фигня, но будущего у неё явно больеш чем у гном2. К тому же есть и другие де, если что, включая гном-классик на базе gnome3 fallback
<gdane1> помоему можно просто добавить медибунту реп и скачать оттуда все
<icat72> Мы рады сообщить вам, что 29 апреля 2012г (Воскресенье) Новосибирская  группа пользователей GNU/Linux (http://lugnsk.org ) организует праздник  по случаю выхода Ubuntu 12.04 LTS!
<icat72> вот так народ живёт
<gdane1> хорошо живет :)
<[Raiden]> TomosBlack: если скажешь что не игарется и в каком формате, тогда будет возможно точный ответ
<icat72> TomosBlack: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras если я правильно понял про кодеки
<icat72> !metastock
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='metastock'
<icat72> (((
<icat72> интересно а пользователи винды приновом дистребутиве празднуют?
<gdane1> нет
<icat72> плачут? ))
<gdane1> только ищут инфу как решить ту или иную дыру
<icat72> хех
<icat72> сервиспаки сразу ищут
<[Raiden]> лезут на руборд в поисках  активатора )
<gdane1> лично у меня был праздник когда я свалил с мелкомягких
<gdane1> и в перерывах между сервис паками ищут игрушки
<gdane1> и ключи к ним
<icat72> если у меня метасток не заработает, придётся винду оставлять второй системой
<gdane1> а потом лечатся от вирусов
<icat72> антивирь можно поставить
<TomosBlack> да
<gdane1> ага касперского поставь сразу
<gdane1> и в придачу к нему др веб
<TomosBlack> икат72, да ,эти)
<gdane1> и еще парочку антивирей
<icat72> а что касперский?
<gdane1> и смотреть как они будут воевать
<icat72> не, ну до такого маразма я думаю не надо доходить
<gdane1> да лан - зато весело
<icat72> TomosBlack: ну на здоровье
<TomosBlack> Опыт есть, по нему скажу, когда выходит новая винда, все ссут ее ставить, тк на винде седят нубо юзеры которые привыкли к старому интерфейсу и боятся переходить на новый!(не ПРЯМ все, но реально большинство!)
<icat72> у меня винда стояла, я кис покупал на двоих с коллегой
<[Raiden]> по мне так одни нубы бросаются, а про преходжят когда есть необходимость. Мне завта 8 часов на вин хп работать.
 * icat72 я не экономлю на контрацепции (с) баш
<gdane1> а я не ставил антивирей под конец вообще
<gdane1> зачем
<gdane1> всеравно все быстро загибается
<icat72> [Raiden]: мне тоже (
<gdane1> даже без поиска порнухи :)
<gdane1> достаточно ключ на винду поискать :)
<icat72> какой ключ?
<gdane1> активационный
<icat72> давно уж сборки без всяких там регистраций и ключей раздают
<gdane1> например апгрейдить 7 до полной версии
<icat72> там при инсталле выбираешь версию и вперёд
<icat72> от стартера до ультимы
<[Raiden]> где я работаю, думаю хп доживет до вин9 , если только фирма не разваится или компы не передохнут
<gdane1> ну вот к примеру я маман покупал ноут
<lanstik> 8 наверное вообще просто у забора будут развать по паспорту ага
<gdane1> там уже стояла 7 минималка
<icat72> у нас чел предложил вместо мсо юзать опенофис, так такой вой поднялся
<icat72> хотя экономия окола 300 млн что ли была.. в год
<icat72> gdane1: снёс, да поставил сборку другую
<gdane1> зачем?
<TomosBlack> ээээээ икат72, или ктонь, народ это что? : https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-MgWQTtH-J8A/T4r35yZfKfI/AAAAAAAAA3Y/3n9H6OkUzaA/s927/%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA+%D1%8D%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B0+-+15.04.2012+-+20%3A30%3A27.png
<TomosBlack> Возникло в процессе установки этих кодеков, весит уже мин 5
<gdane1> ищешь 2 ключа и апгрейдишь минималку до макс и все
<gdane1> все гораздо проще
<icat72> это вроде согласие на использование шрифтов
<TomosBlack> И как его принять??)))
<icat72> gdane1: ну или так, я привык нахер всё сносить при покупке новой машины
<icat72> TomosBlack: жми ок
<gdane1> ну я на виртуалку закинул убунту второй системой
<TomosBlack> да вот не жмется :\
<gdane1> хотя можно поставить ее второй системой просто
<TomosBlack> (блин, а как писать конкретному юзеру? Я на ник жмакаю, а в строке ввода текста ничего не появляется(обычно ж так))
<[Raiden]> часть ник и таб, почти везде
<baronos> baro и жми TAB
<icat72> боже, как только извращаться не приходится, чтобы работало более или менее
<gdane1> нуу хз глюков у винды гораздо больше
<icat72> согласен
<TomosBlack> ну как сказать, если с ней работать тоже уметь... Я винду начальную в свое время так оптимизировал, что по крайней мере мультимедиа у меня работала шустрее
<[Raiden]> спорно в общем-то ) Я в лине видел всё. и сегфолты и утечки. Единственное... шансов на то, что прикладная программа уложит всю ос меньше чем в винде.
<icat72> смотря как пользовать
<[Raiden]> и ещё, если брать гном, то он очень простой, малое количество строк кода и функций. Отчасти эт оспасает
<gdane1> за 4 года работы я ни разу не видел нечто непонятного типа бсодов и прочей лабуды
<TomosBlack> Да и вообще, голая винда, с отладкой через твикеры, по моим ощущениям шустрее убунты! Полльзуюсь последний из-за гибкости настроек и надежности против вирусов
<TomosBlack> icat72: так чего делать-то? :\
<[Raiden]> в общем ошибок в закрытом софте на 1к строк кода меньше, но как правило строк кода больше. Если коротко.
<[Raiden]> и ещё если в винде определиться с софтом ,помойку не делать .то количеств опроблем резко сократится
<[Raiden]> ой , кажется я виндовс защищаю :)
<gdane1> ну к примеру была у меня конторка где я работал 125 компов + 5 серверов на вин 2003 + 1 на фрибсд
<icat72> [Raiden]: определиться с софтом? )
<gdane1> угадайте что ни разу не падало?
<[Raiden]> ну да. не ставить всег ои много и неизвестно откуда. )
<icat72> TomosBlack: попробуй Y или Д нажать
<[Raiden]> используйте проверенные варезники - хехе
<gdane1> подсказка фря + коммунигейт
<TomosBlack> icat72:  да вот пробовал, нуль...
<icat72> [Raiden]: помоги товарищу
<icat72> ибо я сам хз)
<TomosBlack> А у меня всегда танцы с бубном)))
<SilverJ> Чуваки включил какой-то плагин в компизконфиг, и у меня теперь иксы сразу перестают функционировать
<icat72> [Raiden]: рутрекер - репозиторий винды :D
<TomosBlack> Полюбому.... :\
<[Raiden]> угу )
<SilverJ> сейчас чудом до вас добрался. как спастись? Я уже поставил другую оболочку, но
<SilverJ> хочу эту учетку спасти, этот компиз
<SilverJ> где натрйоки?
<baronos> наверно тут ~/.compiz
<SilverJ> там есть тока .compiz-1 в котором папка sessions
<SilverJ> и там какие-то файлы сессий. Нет по времени того файла, который мог бы создастся когда я грохнул компиз
<baronos> а в ~/.config/compiz есть такой?
<SilverJ> там папка sessions
<SilverJ> а
<SilverJ> ща
<SilverJ> как рестартануть оболочку графитскую?
<TomosBlack> Raiden: помоги))) при установки кодеков из sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras в терминале страшная штука вылезла https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-MgWQTtH-J8A/T4r35yZfKfI/AAAAAAAAA3Y/3n9H6OkUzaA/s927/%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA+%D1%8D%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B0+-+15.04.2012+-+20%3A30%3A27.png
<TomosBlack> у\д нажимал, Еsc нажимал(если зажать, видется терминал и в строке быстро пишутся квадратные скопки, мол эскейп эт кнопка скобок...), ентер тоже, на ок жал, все бестолку :\
<baronos> Tab нажимал?
<icat72> да кстати
<icat72> табом же скачет
<TomosBlack> AAAAA
<TomosBlack> все, понеслась))))
<TomosBlack> Спасибо!))))))
<jlewka> ))
<jlewka> а как при работе с dd узнать скок уже скопировано?
<jlewka> вроде бы какое то сочетание клавишь есть?
<gdane1> хз давно ви не юзал
<[Raiden]> комбинации нет
<[Raiden]> можно с помощью kill как-то , вроде
<[Raiden]> kill -USR1  8789
<[Raiden]> цифра ид процесса
<jlewka> а что за сигнал USR1 ?
<[Raiden]> лень читать, в мане есть
<jlewka> спасибо )
<jlewka> telik@media:~$ man kill | grep USR1
<jlewka>        USR1           exit
<jlewka> не густо как то(
<SilverJ> Dva voprosa: iz pod xfce zapustit' compizconfig MOZHNO? i esli da to kak imenno? sps )
<SilverJ> mogu v gnome zaiti ne problema
<[Raiden]> SilverJ: yes , ccsm
<[Raiden]> transil is very bad
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> lit*
<SilverJ> this is linux baby
<artus> SilverJ, translit.ru или попрошу с канала
<SilverJ> dir bitch
<artus> @mode +b SilverJ!*!*@*
<artus> @mode -b SilverJ!*!*@*
<icat72> хм
<artus> @mode +b SilverJ*!*@*
<[Raiden]> *!Silver@*.netbynet.ru -я так хотел )
<artus> ну потом можно и так если что )
<[Raiden]> )
<icat72> народ
<icat72> wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/oracle_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add - вотэто что за команда?
<TheFalkorr> а хватило бы и *!*Silver@*
<icat72> а всё, не надо
<artus> TheFalkorr, не хватило бы, особенно шарашимся по вебмордам ущербным личностям
<[Raiden]> icat72: -O опция вгета для указания файла, -  - означает что будет писаться на устройство вывода, а не в файл
<TheFalkorr> artus: или ваще классическое +q
<TheFalkorr> по димеевски
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-key add -   - а тут означает что будет с него читаться
<icat72> линукс такой загадочный
<[Raiden]> ну , всё неизвестное загадочно )
<icat72> это да
<[Raiden]> icat72: короче - во многих командах подставляетяс вместо имени файла, если надо брать инфу или передавать  с\на устройство вывода
<[Raiden]> по умолчанию это монитор, а с |  пренаправление в другую команду
<icat72> [Raiden]: спасибо сенсей
<[Raiden]> wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/oracle_vbox.asc -O-    - так попрет содержимое на экран
<icat72> ребутнуться надо
<artus> зачем?
<icat72> обновилсо
<[Raiden]> щит хаппенс )
<icat72> ))))))))))))))
<TheFalkorr> меч хаппенс
<icat72> опля
<icat72> [Raiden]: а как на виртуалку закинуть или скачать файл?
<BAC9I> Я тоже так банил А потом меня нашли и надавали
<BAC9I> причем не один раз )
<BAC9I> и теперь я понимаю что ты просто мудак
<[Raiden]> icat72: ну там есть какая-т осистема общих папок. Я не скажу, т.к. не юзал. У меня ест ьфтп, на компе, для других нужд, но бывает юзаю для предачи в в виртуалку и обратно
<artus> @mode +b *!*@ip-46-73-37-234.bb.netbynet.ru
<[Raiden]> почитай короче. В винде они будут видеться как сетевые папки, а в гостевом лине монтируются. Больше ничего не помню
<icat72> FATAL: No bootable medium found
<icat72> а..
<icat72> ясно
<[Raiden]> можно и самбу\нфс поднять извращений для
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> только наверное тут над оещё настройки сети в виртуалке менять с НАТ на эмуляцию реальной сетевухи со всеми вытекающими
<shnaps> люди, очень срочно. никто не знает?
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<TomosBlack> Хеей, привет народ еще раз
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<shenmue> baronos:
<baronos> shenmue: тыш
<shenmue> молодец
<TomosBlack> Вопрос такой: при первой установки xubuntu уже была вшита прога для создания бэкапов, сейчас систему переустановил с того же образа, но проги той нет... В общем не знает кто что эта за прога или просто может посоветовать программу для создан
<shenmue> вчера создал первый раз юсб лайв с мятой. с нее же ос поставил. флешка создавалась секунд 30
<shenmue> TomosBlack deja-dup как то так
<baronos> deja dub
<TomosBlack> Сэнкс)
<shenmue> вообщем я не понял почему так у многих проблемы с лайв юсб
<baronos> shenmue: мамка привезет флешки мои, вот тогда  ятоже буду постигать установку с них :)
<Nor8> shenmue Как это 30? У тебя проц 30 ядерный? )))
<baronos> там же минт :D
<shenmue> а как проц влияет на скорость записи на флешку образа?
<shenmue> baronos usb-creator-gtk
<Nor8> shenmue: И проц и количество паямти и пропускная способность флэшки. От железа зависит в общем многое.
<Nor8> shenmue: усб 3 или усб 2?
<shenmue> вообщем не знаю. как всегда все работает и поэтому линь скучный =(
<shenmue> усб 2
<shenmue> образ 700 мб
<Nor8> shenmue: Это подозрительно быстро, обычно минут за 5 все делает.
<baronos> shenmue: и не говори, вчера переставил деб, дык на ноувеау пытаюсь весь день поймать падений гш, безрезультатно :(
<shenmue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/931546/ то что на юсб
<Nor8> shenmue: Ну норм тогда, радуйся, что быстро так )))
<shenmue> ну я не знал что это быстро
<shenmue> делал первый раз. просто у меня впервые появилась возможность с юсб грузиться.
<shenmue> я то думал будет куча проблем... а тут как всегда =(
<baronos> а может трудности и есть, но ты их уже не замечаешь?)
<Nor8> shenmue: Это как только появилась? Усб порты уже давно стандарт на материнках. Или флэшку купил? :-D
<shenmue> юсб давно есть. а вот загрузка с юсб появилась намноооого позже
<gdane1> лини разные бывают
<shenmue> а флэшку честно спер с работы давным давно. кстати работа была связанна с линем.
<gdane1> одни работают из коробки, другие умирают сразу после установки гнома или после обновления
<gdane1> третьи задалбливают постоянной компиляцией
<shenmue> у тебя аура такая
<gdane1> ага видимо под убунту заточена аура
<gdane1> аура под операционкой убунту линукс :)
<baronos> shenmue: я тут поглядел свой первый вопрос когда я сюда зарегался "я спросил как заменить значок в трее на свой" :D
<gdane1> :)
<shenmue> гимп 2.8 рц1 вышел =)
<gdane1> там наконецто один интерфейс?
<shenmue> кто не знает - нечетная версия гимпа означает нестабильную ветку.
<shenmue> в 2.7 да. однооконный фейс
<gdane1> а в 2.8
<gdane1> опять многооконная?
<shenmue> не знаю.
<gdane1> понятно
<gdane1> ну поюзаю потом посмотрю
<gdane1> а что там добавили?
<umren> а че там могут добавить? как было уг так и останется
<umren> функций полно, но блевать от него тянет
<shenmue> с чего это уг?
<umren> с того, что его делают только программисты
<artus> выдаем премию троля-неудачника umren , он прям не знает к чему бы достебатцо
<umren> нууу стебаца над гимпом смысла мало
<umren> он сам по себе уродец)
<umren> а над убогими не стебаются
<umren> неприлично
<shenmue> хм. нука тогда покажи свой проект правильного подхода к обработке растровой графики
<artus> а так же правельного де, языка програмирования и всего остального )
<umren> гимп отучил
<umren> от растровой графики
<umren> когда мне ее нужно обработать, я понимаю что мне это не нужно т.к. гимп
<TomosBlack> Народ
<shenmue> TomosBlack да мой царь!
<TomosBlack> Я пол часа назад спрашивал про прогу для создания бэкапов
<TomosBlack> )
<shenmue> так точно царь!
<TomosBlack> deja-dup Вы посоветовали
<baronos> не советовали
<umren> да вроде однокнопочное решение
<umren> самое правильное
<baronos> а напомнили примерное название
<TomosBlack> Но она только домашний каталог резервит и все! А можно какнить слепок вссей системы сделать???
<shenmue> дд
<umren> artus правильного де в линуксе нет, второй гном был правильным
<shenmue> райден где?
<artus> shenmue, извращенец )) тара с головой
<shenmue> райден ау!!! тут гном восхваляют
<gdane1> Tomos а у тебя что за операционка? убунта?
<TomosBlack> xubuntu 11.10
<umren> artus правильный язык программирования - это по каким критериям? если по академичности то хаскель
<User046[web]> Hi
<User046[web]> привет всем
<gdane1> а кстати через rsync можно
<umren> только его никто юзать никогда не будет в продакшене
<umren> слишком правильный
<TomosBlack> Ну ша поищу в репозитории
<User046[web]> Парни подскажите ип и порт этого irc сервера
<umren> это как современная молодеж не слушают классическую музыку, она слишком правильная со стороны академичности
<TomosBlack> Мне 20, я очень люблю классику!
<umren> ок, ты один
<User046[web]> аууу
<shenmue> в мяте mintbackup для бэкапа есть
<User046[web]> меня ктото слышит?
<umren> на тыщу
<TomosBlack> pianochokolate советую, иф шо, из классики...
<User046[web]> аууу
<TomosBlack> (ну такой смешанный с амбиентом)
<baronos> !nick | User046[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User046[web]: Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<User046[web]> Парни подскажите ип и порт этого irc сервера
<gdane1> irc.гигтег.com а порт 6668 кодировка UTF8
<shenmue> =)
<gdane1> тьфу
<gdane1> irc.ubuntu.com
<baronos> irc.freenode.net/6667
<gdane1> или irc.freenod.com
<User046[web]> а канал какой?
<Nor8>  http://habrahabr.ru/post/142098/   Читали уже?
<gdane1> #ubuntu-ru
<shenmue> Nor8 да читал
<shenmue> кстати занимался почти тем же самым. собирал и тестировал терминалы оплаты
<Nor8>  shenmue: Они там совсем ленивые, раз не могут допилить так, чтобы посты потом не читать такие? )))
<Nor8>  shenmue: ЛИнукс то позволяет ))
<shenmue> а я тут ни причем =)
<umren> Nor8 не так уж все плохо)
<Nor8> umren: Ну так то да, не винда пиратская )) Уже плюс )))
<umren> правда адоб эйр огорчает, быдлокодили всеравно на винде)
<shenmue> адоб аир закрыт для линя
<umren> эйр 32 битный доступен
<umren> исполняющая среда
<shenmue> боше не будут разрабатывать на равне с флэшем
<jlewka> конобувости закрыли(
<only_you> dненужно
<jlewka> а как ещ узнать что сегодня пятница?
<umren> jlewka серьезно?
<jlewka> да нет,  просто как то привык к ним, как будто бы сериал смтрел... )
<only_you> jlewka: date, не?)
<umren> jlewka мне это больше нравится http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSbttFOtCI4
<umren> :D
<jlewka> хы))
<umren> канобу уже не торт
<gdane1> как узнать? напишите шелл скрипт - будет по notify выдавать инфу что сегодня тяпница
<gdane1> ну или через тот же rhvoice
<gdane1> голосом
<umren> jlewka как те? :D
<jlewka> umren, не..  не по мне))
<tagezi> всем привет
#ubuntu-ru 2013-04-08
<[Raiden]> меня недавно племянница мучила этим кроссвордом
<[Raiden]> snql: шутка возможно
<snql> ага шутка
<andrex> весь апрель никому не верь) вон даже погода подкалывает) правда она постоянно подкалывае...
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> интересно лето какое будет. Я хотел бы жаркое.
<andrex> сказал искимос
<andrex> *Э
<andrex> [Raiden], у тебя кеды подвисают? иногда или нет...
<andrex> а то у меня так задумываются на минуту потом опять пол дня работают, странно все это)
<[Raiden]> бывает. ИНдексация мб это, не знаю
<andrex> чегоже он такое индексирует что, виснет все намертво, интересно..
<[Raiden]> можешь выключить
<[Raiden]> тут вроде есть, если нету, то сам найдешь http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1889034
<andrex> угу, посмотрим, а то хоть и не пользую иногда напрягает до дрожи в зубах)
<TNH> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<l-ectrik> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36619
<Hanno4ka> можно тогда все копипасты прогонять через гедит например
<l-ectrik> Hanno4ka: А лучше самому ручками набирать))
<markmx> Друзи, как бы разрешить юзеру запись в папку media да так, чтобы безопасно? пока дал 777 но хотелось бы ему разрешить юзать mkdir и rm
<icCE> markmx дать прова юзеру на эту папку ?
<markmx> ну права нежелательно, но надо разрешить ему создавать в этой папке папки и удалять их когда они ненужны
<markmx> просто 777 некрасиво, хоть и работает
<icCE> markmx acl в руки
<icCE> самое приметивное без acl, указать группу на папку и юзера добавить в эту группу
<markmx> ты хотел сказать google acl :)
<icCE> но гибкости нет
<markmx> хм, пасип сделал по своему получилось нормалег :)
<icCE> markmx и если не секрет, по своему - это как ?
<markmx> просто мне не нравится что в папке медиа лежат папки :) я когда втыкаю флешка - папка создается и флешка маунтится туда, если вынуть флешку3 то анмаунт и удаление папки, то есть там пусто
<markmx> вот и решил что так надо, а счас просто создал в медиа заранее нужные папки и выдал им права, но саму медиа закрыл только руту доступна
<markmx> в общем все пашет
<markmx> но папки конечно немного напрягают
<SergeyIT> эх
<andrex> ох
<tagezi> всем привет
<CuHTe3> Прив)
<Hanno4ka> ммм
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, хватит жевать
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: я не жую, я думаю…
<SergeyIT> тогда кончай думать, начинай жевать )
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: не вгоняй меня в рекурсию
<snql> Hanno4ka << :*
<Hanno4ka> snql: опять ты… с поцелуйчиками…
<snql> Hanno4ka << 1. я тебя люблю, смотри пункт (2); 2. если не веришь смотри пункт (3), иначе (4); 3. смотри пункт (4); 4. смотри пункт (1)
<Hanno4ka> хм…
<Hanno4ka> snql: а вдруг я толстая и прыщавая?
<Hanno4ka> но это самоё клёвое признание, которое я получала ^_^
<Ker[nel]> Всем доброго дня, кто-нибудь настраивал pppoe на нескольких интерфейсах? интерфейс задать можно при настройке, а вот имя провайдера, согласно которому создаётся файл с настройкой - не получается... куда копать?
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, это же  замкнутый цикл, фактически дедлок
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: ну… это не дедлок, это просто вечный цикл — без условия выхода, типа while(true). не позорься и будь грамотным )))
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, это смертельно для тебя, как ресурса канала - я это имел ввиду )
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: а по мне это не смертельно, а мило)))
<Hanno4ka> и куда он пропал? ☹
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, тогда добавь - эксепшн(надоел) - 5. Игнор снкул.
<sharikoff> вторая серия седня?
<iFalkorr> sharikoff: она ужо на торрентах
<iFalkorr> sharikoff: с утра.но ток англицкая версия
<sharikoff> текс.. а спереводом?
<iFalkorr> ну как переведут. сабы обычно к вечеру делают...вроде.а перевод - от 1 до трех дней
<iFalkorr> мейнстримовый сериал как никак
<sharikoff> ладно.. подождем
<iFalkorr> а я вот сча скачаю и посмотрю:)
<iFalkorr> о. а я знаю, про что будет третья серия:) по названию.
<iFalkorr> нам покажут голую серсею ланистер:)
<TNH> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<CuHTe3> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<TNH> тест
<ubuntuhelp> TNH, Ну понг, и что?
<Hanno4ka> ||
<Hanno4ka> испугался…
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: вот вы чем с snql занимались:)ну теперь он обязан поступить как честный мужчина
<Hanno4ka> ну да))  я уже придумала ему татуировку на лысину)))
<iFalkorr> не боишься родничок повредить татушкой?
<Onkeltem> Привет всем
<sharikoff> исток нила
<Onkeltem> Я всё время забываю — убунтовский user add — это useradd или adduser? :-/
<|rapidsp|> Onkeltem: есть и то и то, тока работает вроде по разному
<|rapidsp|> одно из них правильнее :)
<baronos> :)
<Hanno4ka> похоже убунте нужен рефакторинг ☺
<|rapidsp|> опять ругаисси?
<Onkeltem> |rapidsp|: вот вот.
<Onkeltem> По ходу убунтушная всё же adduser
<|rapidsp|> Onkeltem: ну значит вопрос решен :) я всегда перебором просто пробую :)
<Onkeltem> |rapidsp|: а я ман почитал, в useradd пошли рассказывать азы - shadow, group... ну думаю — точно старьё! Убунтушный вей - он другой!
<iFalkorr> па па пабаба па пабабабам пабабабам пабабабам пабабабам
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff: привет, ты есть ?
<sharikoff> местами
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff: поговорил с провами. БГП говорят занимается РИПН НЕТ , серых асок нет ни одного и как бы непонимают аже зачем это нужно
<sharikoff> заказывай сеть
<sharikoff> они обязаны будут
<sharikoff> 2 прова хотябы есть?
<^DEMOSS^> у меня есть 2 провайдера,  у одного мне выделен пул адресов 178.19.246.153 - 156   маска 255.255.255.248 и шлюз 178.19.246.158
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff: причем второй пров мягко намекнул мне, что я идиот, раз спрашиваю за такие вещи.
<sharikoff> скажи что он сам идиот если не знает таких вещей
<iFalkorr> sharikoff: не ругайся на бедных девочек на телефоне. они не виноваты
<iFalkorr> sharikoff: ты книгу читал?
<sharikoff> тем более
<sharikoff> нет
<iFalkorr> зря канешн:)
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff: каких имено? "А какой смысл поднимать BGP с серыми адресами ? Это интересно только внутри сети - в данном случае внутри вашей."
<sharikoff> а на словах велел передать
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff: у тебя провайдер рулит маршрутизацией используя выдуманные номера АС ?
<sharikoff> что иногда чтоб тебе не тратиться на сетку
<sharikoff> ибо стоит она помоему 7 рублей
<sharikoff> емнип
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff: 7 000 рублей ?
<sharikoff> то можно договориться с провом и сделать балансировку на серых сетях
<sharikoff> он все равно твой пров
<^DEMOSS^> Университет мне отказал в помощи в настройке сети. Видно до сих пор в обиде за то, что я в 1 лицо за 2 дня поднял сервер трансляций, а они не смогли.
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff: америкосы вообще не понимаютоп чем речь и не могут посоветовать что то дельное, хотя я им на форуме все разжевал и десятки картинок рисовал
<sharikoff> ты где живешь
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff: карелия - петрозаводск
<sharikoff> тебе нужна балансировка или переключатель
<sharikoff> типа один инет отвалился второй работает
<sharikoff> так?
<^DEMOSS^> Если было бы так - я бы вообще никого не мучал вопросами
<sharikoff> ось на джунике какая?
<^DEMOSS^> Мне нужно 1 - завестив устройство 2 аплинка и 3 пула адресов \ 2 - мне нужно настроить Днат  и нат на то, чтобы сеть серверов ( 11.0\24) сидела на провайдере 1 ( ось 12.44)
<sharikoff> ось на джунике какая
<sharikoff> версия
<^DEMOSS^> последняя
<sharikoff> show ver
<^DEMOSS^> шас
<sharikoff> f rfrfz gjcktlyzz
<sharikoff> а какая последняя
<sharikoff> емае
<^DEMOSS^> JUNOS Software Release [12.1X44-D10.4]
<^DEMOSS^> 3 - чтобы юзер мог ходить на рсурсы обоих сетей независимо от того, в какой подсети он находится за устройством ( из 4х )
<^DEMOSS^> я могу у прова попросить списки подсетей, которыми он владеет
<sharikoff> не нужен те пров если переключалка прсто нужна
<^DEMOSS^> ну они как бы не дружат между собой, и сети одного недоступны для другого
<^DEMOSS^> это я так понимаю PBR будет
<sharikoff> так не бывает
<sharikoff> что сети одного недоступны для другого
<sharikoff> интернет бы лег
<^DEMOSS^> бывает. набираем 10.10.11.3 - адрес недоступен для ситилинка, а с сампы открывается их файлообменник
<^DEMOSS^> набираем swap.sampo.ru -  с сампы открывается, с ситилинка - вы не являетесь абонентом сампо.ру
<^DEMOSS^> и так далее, - вход в почту, доступ до подсетей и тд и тп
<sharikoff> так 10 это серые адреса
<sharikoff> онии не должны быть доступны
<sharikoff> ой ой ой.. куда катится мир
<^DEMOSS^> http://rk.karelia.ru/2011/08/bitva-provayderov-sampo-ru-vs-sitilink/
<^DEMOSS^> там не только серые
<^DEMOSS^> эти гады следят и за белыми
<sharikoff> короче
<sharikoff> это все фигня
<sharikoff> если они режут белые адреса соседа
<sharikoff> то можно смело писать в ripn
<sharikoff> и их диапазон тупо отберут
<sharikoff> пул
<sharikoff> будут серьезные проблемы
<sharikoff> даже если тебе пров дал сетку и не записал это дело в базу - у него уже проблемы
<sharikoff> надо тока капнуть
<sharikoff> по второму вопросу - учи теорию (BGP, протоколы динамической маршрутизации. порядок адресации. сети и маски, CIDR, NAT, PAT и тд)
<sharikoff> ты иногда такое говоришь мне аж стыдно ей богу
<artus> :D
<sharikoff> третье - техподдержка стоит денег. консультации тоже- но меньше. Это не убунту где бесплатно. Это мое время как раз где все платно
<sharikoff> надеюсь вопрос исчерпан. я на связи в привате.
<^DEMOSS^> Вот тебе и купил juniper :)
<^DEMOSS^> 2 недели почти не спал - еще месяц точно спать не буду. Хотя наверное меньше - через недели 2 уволят нафиг с моими экспериментами.
<sharikoff> а то что купил джунипер это хорошо
<artus> ну норм )
<sharikoff> он проще циски и лучше
<^DEMOSS^> На самом деле рад что купил - его хоть конфигурировать приятно, и сам он мне понравился. Серьезная железка
<^DEMOSS^> Но только черт возьми. Мне нужна реально консультация человека с практикой, ибо от того что я много чего прочту, один фиг непонятно как это лучше применить.
<^DEMOSS^> А ты всегда занят, а русских с джуниперами я больше незнаю, на NAG.ru  тоже нифига - молчание. сказали, что мелочные ситуации не операторского уровня не интересуют и не интересны 8( Это крах
<artus> @voice "^DEMOSS^"
<^DEMOSS^> artus: да понял я понял... Ухожу...
<artus> можно не уходить) но нужно по теме ) ъ
<^DEMOSS^> artus: типа - лучшеб я маршрутизатор на компьютере с убунтой и многими сетевыми карточками сделал ? ))
<artus> типа разводить флудоофтоп на прочильных каналах )
<sharikoff> маршрутизатор на убунте - это пионерство
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff: дорогой друг. я написал в приват )
<unreturned> Всем привет
<^DEMOSS^> покрайней мере создать сабинтерфейс можно просто написав eth0:1  и конфиг, как на обычный интерфейс
<unreturned> Помогите плз
<^DEMOSS^> в джунипере нифига подобного не увидел. Юниты можно создавать только под вилан оО
<unreturned> phpmyadmin не показывает таблицы в БД (их 1900), другая БД (с 1300) - показывает. Подскажите, плз, куда копать?
<^DEMOSS^> artus: там ведь кроме eth0:1  ничего больше в системе не настраиваем ? просто пишем таак и конфигу сабинтерфейсу - да ?
<sharikoff> vlan еще поставить надо
<artus> @voice unreturned
<Hanno4ka> артус как всегда беспощаден…
<artus> Hanno4ka, угу :(
<volnes> приветствую вас
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<volnes> тьфу пардон
<volnes> Тут владельцы буков с убунту есть?
<andrex> !ask > volnes
<ubuntuhelp> volnes, please see my private message
<Hanno4ka> есть, я
<Hanno4ka> а чё?
<volnes> у тебя optirun?
<volnes> Intel+ nvidia?
<Hanno4ka> ммм… а что это такое?
<volnes> та просто вот все сомневаюсь я как новенький все ли правильно настроил
<volnes> ибо в wine довольно таки простую игрушку запускаю с optirun и тормозит так сказать
<sharikoff> если на велсипет навесить двиг от ямахи мотоцикл вряд ли получится
<volnes> я как бы бывший виндоюзер
<Hanno4ka> у меня типа такого http://catalog.onliner.by/acer/extensa5230/ под вайном запусткалось айон (20 гигов клиент онлайн игры, одна из самых навороченных в графике) но сильного отличия от запуска из-под винды не было ☺
<volnes> ну про велос я то знаю
<volnes> Hanno4ka, мда
<volnes> Hanno4ka ну как бы проверить как на винде оно работает я не могу
<Hanno4ka> точнее http://catalog.onliner.by/acer/ex5630ez21g25 такая модель
<volnes> ибо что то екнуло и снес весь раздел ntfs
<volnes> и влепил ubuntu
<volnes> но блин wine костыль
<volnes> но все же шокирует как люди нормально топовые игры запускают
<Hanno4ka> а дуалбут никак?
<[Raiden]> да  ,и его надо рассматривать только как костыль.
<volnes> не дуалбут не тру
<volnes> ибо если поставлю дуал то все буду тока в винде сидеть
<volnes> а так выбора нет
<Hanno4ka> у меня на загрузочной флешке даже есть сохранённая статья по восстановлению груба, винда она же такая… тупая))
<volnes> приходится читать и изучать))
<[Raiden]> и ещё, если задачи требут конкретно виндовс, то убунта просто не нужна. На убунту или другой линукс есть смысл прыгать только если оно может перекрыть твои задачи.
<[Raiden]> 1 бут в винуд гораздо удобенй дуалбута
<[Raiden]> винду*
<Hanno4ka> вопрос — зачем тебе тогда убунту?
<Hanno4ka> поставь винду и не пудри мозги
<volnes> изучать горизонты
<[Raiden]> вот с этог овопроса и надо начать )
<volnes> ну как же так
<[Raiden]> ясно )
<volnes> норм админ люню знать должен
<Hanno4ka> ну надо было начинать с виртуали хотя бы
<volnes> сидел на вирте
<volnes> не то это
<volnes> сам процесс конфигурации лини
<Hanno4ka> угу, натурал лучше
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> +1
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: ты понял ☺
<volnes> вот для себя открыл что синий зуб видит только после того как сбросил по дефолту биос
<Hanno4ka> кстати, мои смайлики видны?
<volnes> да
<volnes> видны
<Hanno4ka> супер ☺
<volnes> Xchat норм? или кака?
<volnes> или что нить другое?
<[Raiden]> ﴾͡๏̯͡๏﴿
<[Raiden]> Хм, побился
<volnes> Ах да а сами то на какой оси сидите?
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: По поводу вчерашнего вопроса про накат 4.10 на кубунту 12.04. Не запускается. Помогает только startx((
<Hanno4ka> у меня убунту
<volnes> 13.04 будет LTS?
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: а.. да, в этой сборке есть баг.  Сча.
<Hanno4ka> и на работе и дома + дома на игру винда в дуалбуте
<volnes> ну дуалбут
<volnes> урезать не хочу под винду ниче
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: /usr/bin/startkde  открыай от рута в редакторе и коментируй строку . krandrstartup , она 141 или 142 по счету. И всё будет работать.
<l-ectrik> volnes: В смсле урезать? Свое время???
<volnes> l-ectrik, не
<volnes> l-ectrik, имею ввиду не хочу ntfs разметку
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: Да, надо попробовать. Правда я уже переустановил обратно, не стал заморачиваться откатами))
<Hanno4ka> кстати, винда такая прикольная, как-то пододвинула её немного, она вообще отказалась грузиться, пришлось переставлять. так что имейте ввиду — если поставили винду — не трогайте её раздел… ☹
<volnes> Hanno4ka, та не
<volnes> Hanno4ka, я так уменьшал раздел и ниче
<unreturned> exit
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: ну можешь и не ставить, тем более что скоро 13.04, там будет эта версия и я думаю поправят уже.
<Hanno4ka> я не меняла размер, я передвинула её
<volnes> Hanno4ka, а ну это да
<Hanno4ka> ту она же ТУПАЯ )))
<volnes> гуру скажите все же для защиты виндоюзеров какой антивирь все же бесплатный влепить на убунту?
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: Да, я тоже думаю подождать. Только меня впечатлило меню выбора пользователя и загрузка
<l-ectrik> Это когда значки появляются
<l-ectrik> Если можно как-то поставить отдельно - буду рад
<Hanno4ka> l-ectrik: а можно скрин посмотреть?
<l-ectrik> Нашел на kde-look но, немного не то
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: а.. это лайтдм. А я использую кдм с 1 из тем с кде-лук ) он потяжелей , но мне больше нравится.
<l-ectrik> Hanno4ka: А я не знаю как скрин снять во время загрузки))
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: Покажешь скрин?
<volnes> вот все же есть один минус...в убунте
<volnes> это автономность в плане софта
<volnes> и его установки
<volnes> деб пакетов мало
<volnes> все банально идет через apt-get
<l-ectrik> volnes: Один??? Я как новичек, переустанавливал убунту раза по 3 в день, и на настройки тратил как минимум часа 3
<volnes> а если нету инета??вот что делать?
<artus> срез реп
<l-ectrik> Настроек вообще минимум (юнити имею ввиду)
<artus> тоже мне проблема)
<volnes> чито?
<volnes> artus, срез реп?
<artus> volnes, http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%B7%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D0%B7%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B0_%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B7%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%8F
<Hanno4ka> я первые пару версий убунты без инета юзала. у меня была отлаженная система для установки программ и обновления пакетов )))
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: http://kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/143130-1.png сча так
<volnes> artus, ух ты
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: Ну, неплохо. Даже аватары пользователей есть. А у меня вот не отображаются. Только серые, безликие личности))
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: Тогда надо и сплэшскрин под него подбирать, чтобы переход в глаза не бросался ИМХО
<[Raiden]> такая фотка есть ещё ) http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0408/h_1365435440_8573506_e7c30a3c99.jpeg
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: хех.У меня тоже филипс)) 220cw. Вот а можно ли как-то включить, чтобы отображалась текущая раскладка. А то вводишь пароль и не знаешь что))
<volnes> artus, но все же опять привет винде
<[Raiden]> про раскладку не знаю. У меня глобально в системе по умолчанию английская.
<artus> volnes, зачем?
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/KubuntuVision?content=113319 вот это мне понравилось. Единственный минус - это нет списка пользователей(я так думаю,еще не пробовал))
<volnes> artus, через нее проще...не нужно ставить лишних пакето типа моно
<artus> это тебе кажетцо что проще через нее )
<[Raiden]> Вообще можно и в лайтдм менять картинки фоновые. В случае с кубунтой даже мышой через системсеттингс. Тут написали гуи для настройки.
<artus> венда нужна только на поигратцо )
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: Да я знаю. Только слетает сразу прозрачность в окошке ввода пароля\пользователя. Некошерно
<volnes> artus, надо чтобы и в лине тоже было поиграцо
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: И опять-таки они меняются в меню ввода пароля, а сплэш уже с другой загружаеццо
<volnes> artus, а то валвы дернулися не пойдем мы на винду 8, а пойдем на линю в итоге пустота
<volnes> artus, тишина...и мертвые пингвины с косами
<[Raiden]> volnes: на мой взгляд самая удачная игра из октырых - urban terror , ну , если не считать маджонга ) А в всё остальное в общем-то шлак. И появление стима с закрытыми играми  скорее всего никак не улучшит дело с открытыми играми. Хотя улучшит с играми ))
<volnes> artus, тишина...и мертвые пингвины с косами
<volnes> [Raiden], ой вот тут выв ошибаетеся
<volnes> [Raiden], с играми вообще опять же тишина будет
<[Raiden]> ну вроде как в стиме их штук 70-100
<volnes> [Raiden], стим просто так сказать людей подзадорила
<[Raiden]> а.. временный скачек - может быть.
<volnes> [Raiden], 70-100 каких? казуалок? а что нибудь приличное? от мировых гиганто игровой индустрии?
<volnes> [Raiden], обидно  еси честно
<[Raiden]> чесно говоря я не смотрел каких. Я предпочитаю играть бесплатно или не играть и стим даже не ставил ещё )
<volnes> поставьте
<[Raiden]> ну как-нибудь...
<volnes> одно радует что у мя multiwinia есть
<volnes> хоть как то время убить
<volnes> так а для верстки сайтов какой софт есть?
<volnes> слышали что denwer?
<volnes> аналог есть?
<[Raiden]> может быть дело вальве и не загнётся, смотри какая новость http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36624
<[Raiden]> только вальве может сделать свой дистр в итоге )
<volnes> [Raiden], а читал
<volnes> [Raiden], ну топовое железо
<volnes> [Raiden], ай не дай бог скоты не сделают для все владельцев лини норм игр
<volnes> [Raiden], хм ив итоге свой дистр на убунте
<volnes> [Raiden], пардон основанный на убунте
<volnes> [Raiden], гуглевцы тоже сидят на убунте? или я не прав?
<volnes> Так кто подскажет по denwer? и кто подскажет замену MS Visual studio?
<[Raiden]> Ну, про гугл не знаю. У них есть что-то там для внутреннего юза. Но я не уверен что только убунта
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: Сейчас посмотрел настройки LightDM так оказывается и настроек-то нету! http://itmages.ru/image/view/975175/d41d8cd9
<[Raiden]> Ну да, картинка только )
<[Raiden]> Я себе для квирка сделал менее цветастую тему. Сча покажу )
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: Вот у меня квирк и огнелис почему-то непрозрачные, не знаешь как сделать?
<[Raiden]> не знаю, думаю на данный момент никак. особенно фф, он использует свой тулкит wxwidgets и ег оверсия для линукс написана на гтк.
<[Raiden]> в обещм всё печально в этом плане
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0408/h_1365437303_7298969_e17b583bb4.png
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: читал, что с помощью qtcurve можно гтк-шные сделать, пробовал-не помогло
<[Raiden]> у меня квирк поновей, сча попробую )
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: Прикольно, глаз не напрягает)
<[Raiden]> Не, в 4.3.1 только меню по пкм прозрачные становятся
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: http://itmages.ru/image/view/975236/d41d8cd9
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: http://itmages.ru/image/view/975251/d41d8cd9
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: Только меню непрозрачное((
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну, если анйдешь  или соберешь 4.3.1 , то там будет
<[Raiden]> сча гляну откуда у меня такая версия.
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: Попробую
<[Raiden]> Хм, видимо я сам собирал, в репах как у тебя.
<artus> volnes, че , недогогновебсервак уже стал для верстки сайтов?
<artus> апачик слабо поднять? ))
<Kyshtynbai> Пацаны, а в наутилусе можно сделать так, чтобы если в директории файлы изображений, на символе директории изображались превью? Фиг знает как
<Kyshtynbai> это правильно описать).
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: На оффсайте 4.2
<[Raiden]> да, она последняя, у меня из svn , я уж не помню сам собирал или скачал так )
<volnes> artus, апачик?
<volnes> artus, ну denwer прост для использования
<artus> денвер упорот
<volnes> artus, ну почему?
<artus> сколько заготовок с него ты перенес на хостинг?
<volnes> все
<volnes> ибо на жумле усе
<artus> ясно
<volnes> artus, так че есть?
<volnes> artus, LAMP?
<artus> апачик, негинкс , на вкус и цвет выбирай
<volnes> artus,  ох
<artus> aptitude update && aptitude upgrade && aptitude install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server mysql-client php5-mysql phpmyadmin заглаза в приницпе
<volnes> artus,  ух
<volnes> artus,  епта
<volnes> artus,  от души мсье
<artus> @voice volnes
<artus> не ругайсо )
<volnes> artus,  пардон
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: не качает svn(
<l-ectrik> Ошибка проверки сертификата
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: А когда релиз 13.04 выходит? Мне только что пришли обновления
<[Raiden]> 28 чтоли. Да в общем можеш ьи сча переезжать анверное, если ты не на нём.
<[Raiden]> как хочешь
<volnes> 13.04 а зачем на него?
<volnes> ехать*
<volnes> какие особенности ?
<andrex> 15-18
<andrex> релиз
<[Raiden]> ну , новее просто.
<l-ectrik> Как-то стремно обновляться... Или это паранойя?
<volnes> а что дает это новее кроме как перересованных иконок?
<volnes> пардон *перерисованных
<l-ectrik> volnes: Можешь вообще не обновлятся, тут дело каждого))
<artus> +10 к крутости)
<volnes> не вопрос не в том, просто какие особенности добавляет?
<volnes> или что?
<l-ectrik> volnes: как в винде, отключить авт. обновление, чтобы лицуху не спалить)))
<volnes> меньше тормозов в компизе?
<volnes> в винде можно не отключать ибо есь такая вещь как mbr_slic
<l-ectrik> Аж 1243Мб прилетело. Как-то много)
<volnes> погодь
<volnes> лучше не надо
<volnes> можа репозиторий какой нить кривой добавлне
<volnes> можа репозиторий какой нить кривой добавлен
<l-ectrik> пффф
<l-ectrik> При чем тут кривой репозиторий? Все, которые добавляю, а их мало проверены временем))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вечер добрый
<l-ectrik> Попробую обновиться, ели что-переустановлю))
<volnes> добрый
<volnes> ох думаю все криво поставится
<l-ectrik> volnes: Вот и проверю)) Потом отпишу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пока есть время поковырять ноут. подскажите, куда над вписывать команду что бы hostapd гасился на время спящего режима
<volnes> а что за ноут?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> dell inspiron 1501. wi-fi отключается. но для стабильности работы приходится еще рестартовать hostapd. хочется на автомат поставить
<volnes> sudo apt-get install bum
<volnes> если демон вечно после перезагрузки отваливается
<volnes> то через бум его добавить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да нет, он не отваливается.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он работает, но устройство может найти сеть, поработать немного, потом потерять. а демон работает
<volnes> а раздача инета через что?
<volnes> роутер?
<artus> hostapd же , а это прозрачно намекает что жметцо на роутер)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: :)
<artus> 15$ эть видать неподемная сумма) лучше буим гемороитцо с hostapd :D
<volnes> я к тому что роутер то хороший?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: чего с ним гемороится? он работает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и раздает справно
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus,  подскажите, куда над вписывать команду ... говорит об обратном )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: если не использовать спящий режим для ноута, просто выключать. вообще как часики работает
<[Raiden]> http://habrahabr.ru/post/122876/ про хостапд
<[Raiden]> или поищите на форуме убуныт програмку на qt wifi-hostapd-ap
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: это все работает. мне надо его рестартить после спящего режима.
<[Raiden]> у меня и так и так работает
<[Raiden]> ясно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> надоело ручками в консоли ресетить
<[Raiden]>  /etc/acpi -наверное сюда тебе надо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> скорей /etc/pm/ а там у меня config.d power.d и sleep.d
<[Raiden]> может и туда.
<[Raiden]> ну и добавь туда скрипт подъёма с .sh на конце
<[Raiden]> и +x
<[Raiden]> или останвоки\подъёма
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а чем power.d от config.d отличаются? sleep.d это для засыпания наверно
<[Raiden]> не интересовался. Напиши скрипт создающий файл и пройди в спячку. ) Либо гугли.
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: наверное в слип.д как-то так, + команда на подъём хостапа. ну и модуль адаптера свой
<[Raiden]> http://paste.org.ru/?5xmwgs
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: в слипе у меня вот такой скрипт есть. http://paste.org.ru/?8wa8al
<[Raiden]> ну в эту часть конструкции case: resume|thaw)
<[Raiden]> насуй чег онадо и посмотрим что выйдет )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: после COMMAND=reconnect вставить service hostapd restart
<[Raiden]> ну да. если тебе только его надо.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: спасибо. тестовый ребут
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: спасибо. получилось
<markmx> А кто тут паянием увлекается?
<markmx> мне по микросхемкам-ардуинкам поузнавать интересно
<[Raiden]> это не сюда я думаю
<markmx> ок, счас к дихалтам постучусь тогды
<SergeyIT> даешь 100 пипл на канале в день релиза 13.04!
<andrex> 101
<andrex> )
<SergeyIT> ты будешь 101-ым )
<[Raiden]> у этой редакции писилинукс интересная идея оформления столов
<[Raiden]> http://www.pclinuxos.com/?page_id=1413
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], с идеями плохо - все время что то на что то похоже... нет изюминки
<rapidsp> SergeyIT: а как?
<SergeyIT> а так!
<rapidsp> кстати меня не будет, если все сложится :)
<rapidsp> вроде на последний релих сотки не было
<rapidsp> *з
<rapidsp> [Raiden]: а что такого оригинального?
<[Raiden]>  в других дистрах другой дефолт, не 6 столов с разными картинками и разным набором софта
<rapidsp> ну если так
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ку! Какую версию кубунту пользуешь?
<[Raiden]> 12.10 пока ещё
<[Raiden]> привет
<[Raiden]> кде последнее
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Глянул тут бетку, совсем унылая )))
<[Raiden]> у меня есть в виртуалке, вроде нормально. Не обновлял правда недели две
<[Raiden]> в прочем спорить не буду )
<mdma> а в чем унылость?
<mdma> "скучные обои"?
<Nor8> mdma: И это тоже, в целом такое впечатление проивзела
<mdma> а то я с предстоящей версии как раз собирался на кеды пересесть. то бишь кубунту собирался качать
<Nor8> mdma: Глянь, может понравится, но на меня впечатления не произвела бетка
<Nor8> mdma: А сейчас на убунту?
<mdma> Минт
<mdma> с корицей
<Nor8>  mdma: Норм
<mdma> мне впадлу качать бетку не вижу смысла, кеды я и так видел, нужно ставить и юзать, там пойму по ходу дела )
<Nor8>  mdma: Зачем переезжать тогда?
<mdma> захотелось разнообразия
<mdma> во внешнем виде
<mdma> скучно стало в корице
<Nor8> mdma: Линукс такой, скучный,  вирусов нет, всё работает ))
<mdma> угу )
<[Raiden]> да фигня это. Понимающий пользователь виныд не ловит вирусов или знает как откатить систему за 10 минут
<mdma> на счет этого согласен, у меня винда жила от апгрейда до апгрейда
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Много их , понимающих то? )))
<mdma> еще в защиту выни можно сказать что если бы обычные юзеры сидели под "пользователем" то и проблем было бы намнооого меньше
<mdma> с теми же вирусами
<[Raiden]> Ну я думаю хватает, не меньше чем всег олинуксойдов.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Их такой же процент среди виндоюзеров как линуксоидов вообще ))
<Nor8> То есть, немного  пока ))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В ждущий режим нормально кубунту переходит?
<[Raiden]> у меня нет. Точнее на моём железе он вообще никогда не работал, комп не возвращается.
<[Raiden]> а спящий ок
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Такое старое железо?
<[Raiden]> Ну, 2007 года примерно, я не помню
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну тогда должен работать
<[Raiden]> по идее да.
<[Raiden]> но это не относится к твоему вопросу )
<mdma> никогда не понимал зачем он нужен не на ноутах
<Nor8>  mdma: Удобнее, стратует быстрее
<Nor8> стартует*
<[Raiden]> я использую только гашение монитора, отключение хдд выключаю сразу, это я про винду.
<mdma> правильно нефиг хдд гробить
<[Raiden]> и ещё мне думается это совершенно не стоит юзать на устройстве без батареи или ибп
<[Raiden]> гибернация другое дело
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Пароль то лень вводить при старте каждый раз ))
<[Raiden]> сделай автологин )
<[Raiden]> и в блокировщике экрана\скринсейвере галка есть спрашивать пасс или нет
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере в винде , кде и гном2
<[Raiden]> В кде кстати изменили галку. теперь она спрашивает через какое время начинать спрашивать пароль
<[Raiden]> http://goo.gl/qsm60
<mdma> фууу боян у меня такая еще в детстве была
#ubuntu-ru 2013-04-09
<andrex> тест
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Ну понг, и что?
<rusman> чем отличается убунту для ARM  и 86
<rusman> ?
<rusman> ядром?
<rusman> x86 то есть
<rusman> все что выше ядра - одинаковое?
<rusman> libc и другие библиотеки
<icCE> rusman отличается тем, что одно для процессоров arm , дрогое для стандартных x86
<icCE> другое
<icCE> rusman ну и каких то приложений может не быть на arm
<rusman> а приложения обязательно все портировать с x86 на ARM
<rusman> мое приложение будет работать в Убунту для ARM
<icCE> rusman смотря как ты его написал
<icCE> если это python скрипт - то и портировать ничего не надо
<icCE> а если это затрагивает особености архитектуры x86, то понятное дело работать на arm оно не будет
<icCE> вообще википедия есть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> rusman: судя по твоим вопросам, делековато тебе до своего приложения
<icCE> Хотя скрипт на питоне можно то же написать зависимым от платформы и процессора :)
<rusman> это приложение на С скомпилированноя gcc
<icCE> rusman собери тулчайн для кроскомпиляции и попробуй скомпилировать
<rusman> ок спасибо icCE
<icCE> rusman http://www.linaro.org/careers/linaro/gcc-developer
<icCE> ой
<icCE> ну в общем там найдешь тулчайн =)
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<icCE> passed
<Slaw1k1> посоветуйте ftp клиент (FZ надоела)
<andrex> 1ftp
<andrex> !ftp
<ubuntuhelp> FTP клиенты: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - см. так же !FTPd
<Slaw1k1> а в !фтп есть возможность редактирования файлов ?
<Hanno4ka> а еще есть хорошее расширение для фаерфокса
<Hanno4ka> подскажите, пожалуйста, какой метапакет нужно поставить для установки кед?
<l-ectrik> Hanno4ka: sudo apt-get install kde-standard
<l-ectrik> Hanno4ka: sudo apt-get install kde-full
<Hanno4ka> так какой ставить?
<l-ectrik> Hanno4ka: если посмотреть, то стандарт,
<l-ectrik> если full, то там еще много чего потянет
<Hanno4ka> например?
<l-ectrik> KDE standard содержит KDE Plasma Desktop и стандартный набор приложений, такие как: Kate (редактор по умолчанию, как Gedit), Konqueror (браузер по умолчанию), KGet (Менеджер загрузок), KMail (почтовый клиент), Dolphin (Файловый менеджер), Konsole (терминал) и т.д.
<l-ectrik> А фулл - это полный пакет приложений кде
<Hanno4ka> ясно
<l-ectrik> Hanno4ka: Я пробовал на убунту ставить-мешанина получается, ИМХО лучше отдельно кубунту ставить, ну или в виртуалке на "посмотреть"
<l-ectrik> http://udf.by/news/tech/77893-teper-umerla-i-sher-vsled-za-tetcher-twitter-otpravil-na-tot-svet-izvestnuyu-pevicu.html
<iFalkorr> @voice l-ectrik
<l-ectrik> кто-нибудь пользуется xbmc? что-то я найти не могу, что бы его тупо свернуть
<SergeyIT> скинь на соседний р.стол
<mdma> какая-то хрень с явой в хромиуме, подключены одни и те же плагины что в лисе что в хроме, сравнил уже вручную пути к библиотекам, все одно и то же
<mdma> тем не менее, в лисе работает ява апплет хпшный, а в хроме кидает на страницу загрузки
<mdma> на страницу загрузки свежей явы
<mdma> при том что проверку на тестовой страничке http://java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp хромиум проходит...
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<l-ectrik> SergeyIT: Не помогает. Раб. столы не переключаются
<baronos> в консоль заходишь и вырубаешь процесс
<l-ectrik> о как)) а проще никак?
<l-ectrik> да и зачем мне его убивать, мне нужно, что бы он запущен был
<andrex> отдать комп мне) и твои проблемы исчезнут
<AlexGluck> Всем здравствуйте.
<Zeev_> Здраствуйте
<AlexGluck> Может кто нибудь помочь собрать пыха 5.2.17 из исходников с зендом. Нужен только модуль для апача.
<AlexGluck> Может за хорошее вознаграждение кто нибудь поможет на дедике с дебиан поставить второй апач и пых 5.2.17 с зендом чтобы заработал чёртов мегаплан(http://www.megaplan.ru/)
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: Привет. Попробовал, как ты писал закомментировать строчку-не помогает.
<[Raiden]> ну тогда не знаю. Мне и tagezi помогло.
<[Raiden]> Я просто загрузил опенбокс, открыл терминал, и набрал там startkde и увидел ругань на эту строку.
<[Raiden]> закоментил и всё ок.
<[Raiden]> хотя у меня 12.04, в 13.04 возможно какие-то ещё проблемы есть.
<[Raiden]> *12.10
<icCE> а что пытаемся сделать то ?
<[Raiden]> icCE: Это про кде...
<icCE> ну я понял, что не про gnome
<[Raiden]> icCE: в 4.10.2 сборке под убунут есть 1 ошибка.
<baronos> какая?
<icCE> [Raiden] тикет открыт на ошибку ?
<baronos> это то что кде на убунту?
<[Raiden]> в скрипте startkde описан запуск несуществующего файла
<[Raiden]> icCE: я не в курсе.
<icCE> ну а что за файл ?
<[Raiden]> ну тебе просто любопытно, а мне вспоминать надо
<icCE> [Raiden] ну если ты недавно правил
<[Raiden]> krandr что-то там
<icCE> [Raiden] просто удивляет то, что коментируем что то, не разобравшись что. Почему оно должно запускатся и не открываем тикеты.
<icCE> или хотя бы не смотрим есть ли там описание ошибки
<[Raiden]> А где я говорил, что я не знаю что?
<|rapidsp|> [Raiden]: а что, ошибку выдает при загрузке?
<[Raiden]> |rapidsp|: ну да, после логина сессия не стартует
<icCE> я так понимаю krandr-tray
<|rapidsp|> у меня то работает...
<[Raiden]> точнее не стартовала. Я точно не знаю как сча. МОже они уже обновили )
<|rapidsp|> ну я обновился гдето через день после появления
<[Raiden]> |rapidsp|: Ну я рад что у тебя работает. Я вообще хотел сэкономить время на флуд, но что-то не выходит.
<[Raiden]> Не пойму какое вам дело, если у вас работает )
<l-ectrik> )))
<|rapidsp|> [Raiden]: дык может еще раз обновиться?
<|rapidsp|> может чтото битое прилетело
<[Raiden]> может быть, я думаю если они пофиксят, скрипт просто обновится, и мой комент затрётся.
<[Raiden]> Не вижу как это кому-то мешает. И что вы от меня хотите
<|rapidsp|> денег, чего же еще :)
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> прописку мск
<|rapidsp|> гхм...
<|rapidsp|> )
<[Raiden]> . krandrstartup строка
<baronos> хехе, я прочитал как краснодар стартап :D
<[Raiden]> и я знаю что такое xrandr - это для особо умных.
<[Raiden]> Я готов писать тикеты за отдельную плату )
<[Raiden]> или искать написал ли кто уже
<SergeyIT> готов читать вопросы за отдельную плату - тогда уж
<[Raiden]> Меня крайне радуют критики котоыре висят что бы покритиковать тех кто отвечает.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Наверное у них мног овремени и ума. на всё кроме ответов.
<mva> !seen inzvizitor68sl
<ubuntuhelp> I have no seen command
<mva> @seen inzvizitor68sl
<ubuntuhelp> I have not seen inzvizitor68sl.
<mva> @seen inkvizitor68sl
<ubuntuhelp> inkvizitor68sl was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 17 weeks, 1 day, 16 hours, 18 minutes, and 47 seconds ago: <inkvizitor68sl> утра всем
<mva> lol
<Kinder-Pingvi> http://cs403723.vk.me/v403723788/4b93/HateZajGBqE.jpg а вот и вся правда ))
<artus> @voice Kinder-Pingvi
<artus> Kinder-Pingvi, добей меня искрометным юмором )
<Kinder-Pingvi> не хочу убивать ))
<baronos> подпиши себе смертный приговор типа?
<Kinder-Pingvi> у меня есть конечно еще одна убойная до смеху картинка, но она немного неприлична )
<[Raiden]> надо был ос неё начинать. А веники мы видели уже.
<Kinder-Pingvi> http://cs4972.vk.me/u11231658/110219528/x_c84373be.jpg
<baronos> развели тебя на бан :)
<artus> @kban --user Kinder-Pingvi 86400 спать
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> Я не хотел, так получилось
<andrex> ну ну
<CMbI> Доброго времени, друзья. Есть кто пользует под убунтой ТВ-выход на видеокарте?
<l-ectrik> ТВ-выход? или s-video?
<andrex> гг у меня обоих нет
<andrex> тока dvi hdmi
<CMbI> В моем случае ТВ-выход реализован коннектором S-video. так что ХЗ как ответить ) И то и то
<l-ectrik> ну, он и есть))
<CMbI> Значит не "или" коллега )
<l-ectrik> пользовался как-то раньше. До хдми)) Даже шнур паял
<l-ectrik> но я думаю, это не здесь обсуждать надо
<CMbI> Вопрос корее про дрова. спрошу  подробнее:
<l-ectrik> и??
<[Raiden]> Пиши на форум. Я не помню что бы тут обсуждалось
<CMbI> В общем карта нвидиа 7600GT. Есть d-sub. К нему подключен монитор. 1600 разрешение. всё ок. Также на карте есть s-video. в него воткнут переходник, из него выходит три тюльпана (компонентное видео). 12 метров коаксиального провода. На другом конце подключена 42" плазма. В
<artus> это ж жесть, тянуть 3 по 12 с свидео на плазму
<CMbI> Почему жесть? когда есть кабель, жменя тюльпанов, пяльная станция и руки кривые - вопрос 10 минут
<CMbI> опечатка по фрейду. руки блин прямые ))
<CMbI> lol
<l-ectrik> потери жестокие на 12м.
<CMbI> Да нет никаких потерь. Может и есть, но глазом не видно. Под мастдаем всё ок, как не прискорбно
<CMbI> Я на убунту пытаюсь перейти окончательно. Да вот беда, люблю кино смотреть с компа на телеке..
<[Raiden]> пиши на наш форум или посмотри ресурсы каких-нить медиацентров на лине, там бывают иногда темы про видеокарты и тв
<[Raiden]> типа форумов про xbmc
<CMbI> Ладно. ок. Спасибо за подсказку.    тогда вопрос другой - вебдизайнеры есть? ) Толковая замена dreamweaver_у есть?
<[Raiden]> Кедоводы кстати пытаются свой замутить, на ютубе можно увидеть по тексту Plasma Media Center
<artus> vim? nano?
<[Raiden]> эклипс не то? Я не вебкодер
<CMbI> vim ближе, пожалуй...
<CMbI> спасибо
<CMbI> а на SSD как убунте живётся?
<baronos> убунту жила, живет и будет жить на ссд
<[Raiden]> ну по идее нормально, в фстаб только требуется ключик добавить
<CMbI> а убунта от кубунты кроме рабочей среды коренно чем-то отличается?
<Kyshtynbai> Нихт.
<CMbI> я так понял приложения на разных языках(?) пишутся
<[Raiden]> языки те же, тулкиты разные
<CMbI> тулкиты для разработки?
<[Raiden]> ну да
<[Raiden]> вбей в википедию qt
<[Raiden]> так будет проще
<CMbI> угу. Конечно понимаю, что тупые вопросы задаю, но всёж интересно )
<baronos> и gtk
<CMbI> Если на убунту накатить Кеды - грубо говоря приход будет тотже что и от установки кубунты?
<l-ectrik> ))))
<l-ectrik> приход)))
<CMbI> только не бейте )
<baronos> будет панель кде+юнити ланчер
<andrex> kdenity
<baronos> :D
<CMbI> Ладно, вроде Кеды накатились. Щас сам увижу ))
<[Raiden]> CMbI: да, тот же. Только, есть вариации как ставить.
<[Raiden]> если использовать пакет kubuntu-desktop , то ещё поменяется оформление загрузки и логина
<CMbI> я накатил Фулл. 500 с чем-том етров который
<Scrimmer> andrex: хай
<andrex> Scrimmer, hi
<[Raiden]> ну можно и так, я предпочитаю ставить  пакетом выше.
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: Ты вчера скрин кдм показывал. Это Caledonia?
<[Raiden]> да
<l-ectrik> нашел сегодня. Только реп добавить немогу
<[Raiden]> Я думаю ты не отредактил файлик, про 4.10.2... Потому что странно, что тагези и мне помогло...
<[Raiden]> ну можешь и без репа поставить.
<l-ectrik> специально проверил потом.
<l-ectrik> Думаю, тут косяки с моим железом. И так с танцами устанавливается. Ветка на форуме страниц 60
<[Raiden]> в настрйоках кдм есть выбор тем онлайн. И кнопка выбрать из локальног оарзива...
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: А.. ну может быть )
<l-ectrik> я уже установил))
<[Raiden]> без каких-то симптомов сложно сказать.
<[Raiden]> что именно
<l-ectrik> 12.10 не устанавливается вообще-ваше видео не поддерживается
<l-ectrik> На ядре 3.5 и выше уже свободный драйвер, а меньше поприетарный
<l-ectrik> и то с двух частей устанавливается))
<[Raiden]> ясно
<l-ectrik> и ни одной системы нет с поддержкой 3дэ, ну разве что  Meego
<[Raiden]> к амд вообще хрен знает как относиться. Вроде благодетели, открывают спеки. Но спеки - это ещё не драйвер ) И непонятно зачем при таком раскладе продолжают делать закрытый.
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: у меня intel gma3600
<[Raiden]> тогда ты чего-то не то говоришь, у интела вообще нету проприетарного драйвера
<[Raiden]> хотя может я не понял )
<l-ectrik> jockey-text -l : kmod:cedarview_gfx
<l-ectrik> второй xorg:cedarview_gfx если мне память не изменяет))
<[Raiden]> Хм )
<l-ectrik> или cedartrail.. Короче, запутался уже. Сейчас посмотрю точно
<l-ectrik> Это я по памяти писал...
<[Raiden]> да ладно, я в интелах тоже не очень варю )
<l-ectrik> В 13.04 свободный вроде уже как норм работает. Надо дождаться релиза
<baronos> если корея бомбанет, то не будет релиза :)
<l-ectrik> а 13.04 будет лтс?
<[Raiden]> В общем ег ослова не сильно противоречат моим. Именно это ядр овидео разработано не в интел, это PowerVR SGX545
<baronos> нет
<[Raiden]> и видимо закрытый драйвер есть
<[Raiden]> Microsoft, Nokia и Oracle инициировали антимонополь
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> против андройда короче http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36640
<tagezi> всем привет
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<andrex> tagezi, првт
<tagezi> andrex, привет )
<tagezi> чото у меня лаги какие-то... странные )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: прива
<andrex> дафай рассказывай)
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: привет, а можно уменьшить/увеличить чувствительность мышки в кубунте?
<andrex> Scrimmer, в устройствах ввода мыш дополнительно
<andrex> вроде как
<Scrimmer> хммм, там оказывается не бегунок
<Scrimmer> а кнопочки
<Scrimmer> какая прелесть
<Scrimmer> andrex: спс)
<andrex> Scrimmer, np
<Scrimmer> andrex, как дела?)
<andrex> Scrimmer, норм, несплю вот)
<andrex> ужастики смотрю
<baronos> andrex: какой?)
<andrex> а какаято китайская ересь в переводи хихидока Час призраков
<tagezi> лучше бы поспал )
<andrex> tagezi, я днем спал, нутак в пол глаза
<baronos> терпеть немогу переводы жанетта
<baronos> хоть язык англельский учи
<andrex> я тож, вобще одноголосые ненавижу
<andrex> хоть китайский учи
<tagezi> ) китай рядом, китайцев много )
<andrex> надо переводчиков набрать группу, и будут мне в реальном времени переводить)
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: можно, в инпут девайсес в систем сеттингс. Т.е. почти ка кв винде
<andrex> [Raiden], да  уже сказал
<andrex> я*
<[Raiden]> бывает я в урбане )
<Kyshtynbai> а какие-нибудь гуевые морды для gpg есть?
<andrex> gnupg
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, а фтп умеет по ключам авторизоваццо?
<tagezi> эм.. а зачем? )
<artus> извращенец он видать)
<artus> Kyshtynbai, а слабо sftp заюзать?
<Kyshtynbai> сфтп не катит
<artus> слабак ))
<Kyshtynbai> хыхы. я люблю ключи. я хочу чтобы всё авторизовалось по ключам).
<artus> Kyshtynbai, тебе фетепе вообще нафига ?
<Kyshtynbai> artus: для девелопменту же
<Kyshtynbai> не по сцп же цсс редактировать
<Kyshtynbai> в аптане.
<Kyshtynbai> да и не мне
<Kyshtynbai> :) .
<artus> эммм, ну дык те ващет sftp ну ваааще заглаза
<artus> хотя можно и nfs прикрутить ) аль sshfs заюзать
<artus> нафига там фтп - непонятно
<Kyshtynbai> sshfs, nfs это всё конечно очень круто, но там и из-под венды это всё можыт придецца делать, а какой уж там sshfs
<Kyshtynbai> :(.
<artus> Kyshtynbai, эммм, а у тя проблемы с sftp или nfs под вендой? дык это лечитцо )
<Kyshtynbai> нфс есть под виндой? сфтп есть под виндой?
<artus> канешн)
<Kyshtynbai> Прииикольна!
<Kyshtynbai> ну ка щас загуглимс.
<artus> sftp даст те тот же фетепе , по ссх , и с ключами, с нфс ваще проблем никаких)
<artus> да и паралельно они могут себя прекрасно чухать)
<[Raiden]> сюда чтоли кинуть. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiVLqCoIijo
<[Raiden]> ваше на полтийник он вполне выглядит. Бухать надо было меньше )
<Kyshtynbai> Погодите, чуваки. Сфтп-то работает и по ключам и ваще все зашибись)) что жы получается, фтп не нужен?
<SergeyIT> а это кто?
<artus> Kyshtynbai, ну а я те че говорю, маешся фигней тут )
<[Raiden]> герой видеосалонов и вхс кассет )
<SergeyIT>  [Raiden], ааа... не был, не имею (
<Kyshtynbai> artus: мерси :) ! Выпиливаю всфтпд :) .
<artus> зачем выпиливать? он тя напрягает? ))
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: мои соболезнования
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> SergeyIT, вот ты еще скажи что не превликался, и все сделают вид что поверили )
<Kyshtynbai> нед) ну по крайней мере останавливаю).
<artus> зачем? пусть висит , он же жрать не просит то  )
<Kyshtynbai> ЫХыхы. Ну тоже верно.
<SergeyIT> artus, не прилекался... делайте вид )
<[Raiden]> Я тут такую тему  прочитал, что на кавказе долгожители в основном в тех районах где процветает ислам и практически не пьют, а в пьющих районах особых рекордов долгожительства нет.
<Kyshtynbai> Та ну это фигня. В Японистане бухают как свыни, а живут очень долго.
<[Raiden]> Но только другие люди )
<[Raiden]> Хотя это теории всё, в общем-то. Там была ещё тема, что в европе пьют вино и продлевается жизнь , сердечников мало. Фишка в том, что для теста попали непьющие люди котоыре бросили пить из-за здоровья. Т.е. не готовые к рекордам по длительности )
<[Raiden]> и в такой выборке пьющие оказались здоровее
<andrex> да естественно же, спирт убивает все микробы)
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> от рака спиртом надо личитсо
<andrex> е*
<[Raiden]> Мне на ютубе попалось ещё 2 видео, на одном 118 китаец ушуист, на другом 117 летний йог. Если хотите - кину )
<Kyshtynbai> Азия-с!
<[Raiden]> кину по быстрому пока никто не возмущается http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRuansCVV3U&feature=fvwp&NR=1 , http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQKe0GxpSmk&feature=endscreen
 * andrex возмутилсо
<SergeyIT> когда-то читал, что самый старый был японец - 240 лет, умер, когда его пригласили к императору и он что то съел
<Kyshtynbai> Рыбу фугу не иначе.
<andrex> цианистый калий
<[Raiden]> Я какие-то ролы ел с рыбой , на японский манер с соевым соусом. На след день было не очень хорошо )
<[Raiden]> может от водорослей этих или от сочетания этого всего
<andrex> а фз, у меня желудок бронированый наверно, ибо я в какой кухне тока не жевал, и все норм)
<SergeyIT> хорошо, что жив остался - что японцу хорошо, русскому смерть и наоборот
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> вот спиртное ихнее не пробовал. Говорят саке греют, т.к. оно слабое и тёплое лучше вставляет.
<Kyshtynbai> Оно не особо слабое, градусов 20
<Kyshtynbai> Но на любителя.
<Kyshtynbai> реконнект.
<[Raiden]> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/v84RAgLH84A/unitys-slick-payment-feature-postponed-until-ubuntu-13-10
#ubuntu-ru 2013-04-10
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: 2полоски
<baronos> JohnDoe_71Rus: ураа :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бегом за премией
<icCE> passed
<l-ectrik> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/04/09/eudroid/
<baronos> красиво абрикос цветет однако :)
<andrex> у кого абрикос цветёт а у когото мозг, на вопрос о смене пароля бухи встали в ступр
<baronos> бухи? или ухи?
<andrex> бухи
<icCE> andrex они растроенны что пароли 123123 не подходят ?
<andrex> там по дефолту что то типа q12345 при первом входе в систему требует поменять пароль вести текущий и новый
<Kyshtynbai> Для них это слишком сложно :) ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> они, бухи, кучу цифр в голове держат. если еще пароль добавить перегруз может случится
<insaine> Âñåì ïðèâåò, êòî ìîæåò ïîìî÷ü ìíå íàñòðîèòü usb àäñë ìîäåì íà óáóíòå? =)
<ubuntuhelp> insaine! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Kyshtynbai> пацаны, внезапно ушел комп в ребут, причём позакрывал все приложения ни с того ни с сего о_0. Где именно в логах позырить, что вызвало ребут?
<Kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Ну понг, и что?
<Kyshtynbai> Что ж такое то.
<insaine> Всем привет, кто может помочь мне установить usb адсл модем в убунту? =)
<mdma> ужас то какой
<SergeyIT> insaine, а здесь? https://www.google.ru/search?q=usb+%D0%B0%D0%B4%D1%81%D0%BB+%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BC&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<insaine> SergeyIT все уже пробовал, у меня модем просто не видит
<insaine> [EciAdsl 1/5] Setting up USB support...
<insaine> Preliminary USB device filesystem is missing... trying to mount
<insaine> Preliminary USB device filesystem: failed to load
<insaine> cat: /proc/bus/usb/devices: Нет такого файла или каталога
<insaine> Loading UHCI support... Warning: uhci-hcd module doesn't exist
<insaine> [EciAdsl 2/5] Uploading firmware...
<insaine> grep: /proc/bus/usb/devices: Нет такого файла или каталога
<insaine> grep: /proc/bus/usb/devices: Нет такого файла или каталога
<insaine> ERROR: modem not found
<insaine> вот что выдает после попытки запустить eciadsl-start
<Alagos> Добрый день. Подскажите как из терминала установить стандартный драйвер на видео. Поставил один из списка - система перестала запускаться вообще
<artus> !paste | insaine
<ubuntuhelp> insaine: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<artus> Alagos, sgfxi -N nouveau
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<SergeyIT>  insaine, а lsusb его видит?
<insaine> <SergeyIT> да видит
<SergeyIT>  insaine, а модем круглый или квадратный?
<Amblnb> Сто пудов прямоугольный
<insaine> квадратный, 3 generation
<SergeyIT> insaine, по твоим данным только это решение http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1619643
<insaine> круто щас попробуем
<SergeyIT> скучно тут (
<insaine> SergeyIT я посмотрел там тему, но непонятно где искать этот uhci-hcd module
<SergeyIT> insaine, а нужен он?
<insaine> ну да, там как раз таки ругается на его отсутствие
<insaine>  Loading UHCI support... Warning: uhci-hcd module doesn't exist
<SergeyIT> а предыдущие строчки о чем говорят?
<insaine> тоже нефига не найдено типа
<insaine> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=167283.0
<insaine> вот там точно такая же проблема как и у меня
<Anton2d> test
<ubuntuhelp> Anton2d, Понг.
<SergeyIT> insaine, там хотя бы тип модема указан
<insaine> так  у меня тоже DLink DSL-200
<insaine> только  3 generation
<SergeyIT> insaine, http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=3428&p=15237#p15237
<CMbI> модемы столько не живут )
<insaine> живут)))) ещё как
<SergeyIT> http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=3462
<SergeyIT> insaine, судя по этому http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=3463&p=15349&hilit=ubuntu+12+04#p15349   - /join #eci
<insaine> нихрена не помогает((( папки usb вообще нету в /proc/bus/
<baronos> тебя спасет Windows
<insaine> каким образом?
<baronos> на нем твой мопед будет работать
<insaine> так он и так работает на нем, а мне нужно заставить его под убунотой работать
<SergeyIT> insaine, ты еси сам собирал?
<baronos> разработчиков сего девайса пинай. или ядро 3,9 попробуй
<artus> insaine, генерация какая?
<insaine> artus 3
<artus> ну дык на форуме жеж Ubuntu и D-Link DSL-200 Generation III  хавтушка есть
<insaine> SergeyIT ну файлы eciadsl.conf и pppoe.conf да
<artus> чего у тя по ней не получаетцо?
<insaine> artus в /proc/bus/ нету папки usb вообще, и команда eciadsl-start ругается, не видит модем типо
<insaine> grep: /proc/bus/usb/devices: Нет такого файла или каталога
<insaine> плюс ещё Loading UHCI support... Warning: uhci-hcd module doesn't exist
<artus>  /proc/bus/  тебе зачем? eciadsl-synch стоит? в /etc/eciadsl что?
<insaine> ну там файлы самого eciadsl+файлы синхронизации
<insaine> http://pastebin.com/ifdi0KMM
<insaine> вот  текст который мне выдает
<artus> хотя учитывая что все свистелки и патчи там для ядра 2.6.* то фиг у тя чего взлетит )
<artus> insaine, а бунта какая ?
<insaine> 11.04
<baronos> О_о
<artus> insaine, до этого выполнял http://linuxcenter.kz/node/125/blog ?
<insaine> +
<insaine> уже пару суток вожусь с этим модемом
<artus> Setting up USB support.. это выхлоп на что? на какую команду?
<artus> че за манечка копипастить логи с середины
<artus> выхлоп lsusb на пасту
<baronos> может он на 11,04 не работает и ядро ему нужно свежее?
<artus> baronos, да там наоборот надо ядро старое
<artus> insaine, и да, ядро у тя какое?
<insaine> 2.6.37
<artus> eciadsl-usermode стал нормально или ругнулся?
<artus> вобщем подробности в последовательности установки своей беды с выхлоами на пасту опиши )
<artus> полюбому в каком то шаге затупил и пропустил что то , обычно оно так бывает ) особенно если вторые сутки играешся)
<insaine> eciadsl и pppoe настроены норм, без ошибок
<artus> как ты в этом можеш быть уверен если у тебя система модем не видит?
<insaine> но вот в /proc/bus/usb/devices нету
<artus> lsusb ты покажеш таки или нет?
<insaine> lsusb показывает что есть
<insaine> под убунтой зайти придется
<insaine> дай свой скайп если нетрудно
<sharikoff> q all
<Kyshtynbai> Дай б-г памяти, как гимп в единооконный режым перевести?
<baronos> Окна - Однооконный режим
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: ^
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси!
<Kyshtynbai> Да шото нету такого...
<artus> есть
<baronos> растяни немного окно среднее :)
<Kyshtynbai> я понил. у меня 2.6 а надо 2.8 пойду ппа искать.
<baronos> хыхы :)
<artus> Kyshtynbai, эммм, 2.8 же давно в релизе
<baronos> artus: это у нас :D
<baronos> в 12,10 вроде 2,8
<Kyshtynbai> А вот апач имеет смысл заchrootить?
<artus> имеет смысл знгинксить :D
<Kyshtynbai> а для чего?
<artus> ну можеш не нгинксить
<Kyshtynbai> Угу, это как в том анедкдое: помирает старый раввин, а вокруг собрались значит его бывшие учиники, и говорят: ребе, скажите мудрость на последок. Равин с трудом говорит: "Жизнь - это река". Все начинают шептаться "жизнь - река!
<Kyshtynbai> жизнь -река!", и только один маленький мальчик спросил: "а почему?". Равин тяжело вздохнул, и говорит: "Ну, не река" :) .
<Kyshtynbai> днем спрашивал, особо никого небыло. может щас кто скажет. стоял ноут и внезапно пошел в сфот ребут - позакрывал все окна, поубивал процессы написал "rebooting" и... вырубился. Где в логах можно посмотреть, что вызвало ребут?
<artus> вирусы)
<artus> Kyshtynbai, дык в /var/log и смотри)
<Kyshtynbai> нене, а что конретно в /var/log ? так сказать по каким словам и в каком файле и искать?
<artus> во всех, по времени перед ребутом
<Kyshtynbai> угу. понял, мерси.
<Kyshtynbai> less /var/log/kern.log | egrep "16:08"
<Kyshtynbai> Apr 10 16:08:53 notebook kernel: [107672.543919] dconf worker[2544]: segfault at 6b4 ip 080ca3b4 sp b580b7a0 error 4 in perl[8048000+163000]
<Kyshtynbai> Apr 10 16:08:55 notebook kernel: Kernel logging (proc) stopped.
<Kyshtynbai> походу вот это.
<Kyshtynbai> Причем это случилось после того как я вынул SD карту. МОжет такое быть?
<[Raiden]> о, дконф упал, хехе
<[Raiden]> Если продолжает, грохни все настройки гнома. Может поможет.
<[Raiden]> или под чистым юзером попробуй
<Kyshtynbai> Но как упал! Всю систему унёс
<Kyshtynbai> Но походу это связано с выниманием карты.
<Kyshtynbai> В смысле в ребут унёс.
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: диконф умеет, де положить как два пальца :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fALE87AAAY
<Kyshtynbai> Ужас :) .
<baronos> так то, и поможет только снос конфига :D
<Kyshtynbai> Это ты с хоткеями колдовал чтоль?
<baronos> ага :D
<Kyshtynbai> Ыхыхы).
<baronos> в г3,6 так же падает. в 3,8 пока не проверял
<baronos> репорт написал, но пока тихо
<Kyshtynbai> ваще ситуация у меня не вполне стандартная. с двумя мониторами, да ещё с картой этой работал. Может, однократная пробелма).
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36647
<[Raiden]> тем у кого нвидия
<Kyshtynbai> http://dengi.onliner.by/2013/04/10/bober какой-то кошмар.
<Aceler> бНОПНЯ
<Aceler> У меня ssh с сервера работает только в пределах двух строчек. Если вывод команды превышает две строчки — соединение виснет.
<Aceler> Куда копнуть?
<Aceler> И, главное, как? :)
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Ну понг, и что?
<l-ectrik> Запускаю скайп-пишет "Ошибка сегментирования (сделан дамп памяти) " ЧТо это?
<[Raiden]> ну какая-то ошибка
<[Raiden]> так в линксе падают программы
<Aceler> Это ошибка сегментирования
<[Raiden]> бывают случае когда падают из-за нехватки чего-то , но чаще из за более серьёзных ошибок
<l-ectrik> Вот это после обновления до 13.04))
<SergeyIT> l-ectrik, нашел, когда обновлять - это надо было делать раньше или позже
<l-ectrik> SergeyIT: Не виноват я, оно само))
<SergeyIT> обновилось?
<l-ectrik> Ни стого ни ссего пришло оповещение, ну я и обновил
<SergeyIT> ссзб
<Aceler> кинь-ка вывод ldd `which skype`
<SergeyIT> а лучше подожди немного.. до следующего обновления
<l-ectrik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5696367/
<[Raiden]> драйвер нвидии старенький уже
<[Raiden]> попробуй переставить. )
<[Raiden]> скайп
<[Raiden]> и в хомпапке его конфиги если найдешь - перенеси
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: Пробовал и то и другое
<l-ectrik> Ну если вдруг сильно понадобиться кому-нить позвонить, на нетбуке работает. Туда обновления не пришли))
<[Raiden]> Есть русская пословица про посмешишь - людей насмешишь.  В наше прогрессивное время, это видимо про установку бета версий )
<[Raiden]> поспешишь*
<[Raiden]> Ваще я их тоже ставлю. Просто удобный случай на поворчать )
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: ))
<l-ectrik> Если уж так рассуждать, что бету ставить не тру,то и после выхода релиза надо месячишко-другой подождать имхо
<Aceler> У меня на x86_64 на ноутбуке работает
<Aceler> И юмор canoncical в том, что через ubuntu-bug претензии к skype не принимаются.
<Aceler> Пиши в Microsoft…
<Volkodav> вопрос давно решен на самом деле со скайпом
<Volkodav> очень просто на самом деле
<l-ectrik> Volkodav: ??
<Volkodav> есть баг на ланчпаде и решение к нему
<Volkodav> mv /usr/bin/skype /usr/bin/skype-bin
<Volkodav> gedit /usr/bin/skype
<Volkodav> всё от рута ессесно
<Volkodav> #!/bin/sh
<Volkodav> export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1
<Volkodav> exec skype-bin
<Volkodav> chmod 0755 /usr/bin/skype
<Volkodav> и всё
<Volkodav> будет вам счастье скайповское
<l-ectrik> Volkodav: Спасибо, сейчас попробую
<Volkodav> баг этот от нвидии пропроетарной
<Volkodav> на остальных работает нормально
<Volkodav> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-310/+bug/1134030
<Volkodav> здесь всё поподробней расписано
<Volkodav> l-ectrik:  у тебя же нвидия с 64 бит системой?
<l-ectrik> Volkodav: 32
<Volkodav> хмм
<Volkodav> баг вообще-то на 64 бита - но попробовать можно
<Volkodav> если не получится снесешь скрипт и закинешь обратно в bin  и все дела
<l-ectrik> Volkodav: Благодарствую - сработало
<[Raiden]> Хм, драйвер всетаки виноват.
<[Raiden]> Странн очто я на него обратил внимание невзначай
<[Raiden]> у меня работает. Драйвер правда новее и 12.10
<Volkodav> потому что 12.10 - на 13.4 вылетает
<[Raiden]> Ну чтож, тогда я рад что столько бетатестеров )
<[Raiden]> Один комент немца переведенный на русский http://paste.org.ru/?wbinip
<StonedAstronaut> всем ночи. кто сталкивался с тем, что после пользования gimp, xorg отжирает >400 мб озу
<andrex> тест
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Failed!
<TomFarr> úÄÒÁ×ÓÔ×ÕÊÔÅ Õ×ÁÖÁÅÍÙÅ, ËÔÏ ÐÏËÕÐÁÌ ËÎÉÇÕ ëÅ×ÉÎÁ õÁÊÔÁ "áÄÍÉÎÉÓÔÒÉÒÏ×ÁÎÉÅ Mac OS X" É ÐÒÏÞÔÑ ÅÅ ÈÏÞÅÔ ÐÒÏÞÉÔÁÔØ ÅÝÅ ÔÁÌÍÕÄÉË × 700 ÓÔÒÁÎÉà ÐÏ ÁÄÍÉÎÉÓÔÒÉÒÏ×ÁÎÉÀ freeBSD ÏÂÒÁÔÉÔÅÓØ ÐÏ ÔÅÌÅÆÏÎÕ +79167807305
<ubuntuhelp> TomFarr! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<andrex> я не понимаю что оно пишет но уже ненравится чегото...
<TomFarr> sorry, I'm dissconect
<TomFarr> Hello, Sorry for koi-8-r online ubuntu (forgot where to start). The essence of the question was this: Who wants to change the book "Administration of Mac OS X" Kevin White, the "Administering FreeBSD" Michael Eben or "How to Program WWW and Internet" HM Deitel, to take a book and call me to arrange a time and place +79167807305 the books must be on Russian language
#ubuntu-ru 2013-04-11
<l-ectrik> http://udf.by/news/tech/78021-abonent-mts-iz-bobruyska-progovoril-za-god-112-dney.html
<l-ectrik> Почти по года разговоров))
<l-ectrik> *пол года
<rusman> как установить mate
<l-ectrik> rusman: http://compizomania.blogspot.com/2012/10/ubuntu-1210_21.html
<rusman> у меня установлена ubuntu 10,   я хочу установить ubuntu 12 + mate.
<rusman> я много допиливад свою ubuntu 10
<rusman> настраивал все месяцами
<rusman> можно как-то установить ubuntu 12, чтоб все настройки сохранились?
<baronos> поставь минт мате и не мучайся
<rusman> я хочу именно ubuntu
<baronos> минт тот же убунту
<rusman> mint говорят глючный
<l-ectrik> rusman: С чего бы ему быть глючным?
<l-ectrik> Минт, как минт
<rusman> ну я читал отзывы, человек перешел на минт, а потом его глюки достали и он поставил убунту
<rusman> и там все эти значки зеленые
<l-ectrik> rusman: Смени тему
<rusman> мне нравится стиль красный как в убунту
<JohnDoe_71Rus> значки меняются темой
<l-ectrik> Оранжевый)))
<l-ectrik> все настраивается в минте. И цвета в том числе
<baronos> иди на launchpad.net ищи репозитории mate (или можешь у них на сайте их найти) ставь 12,04 с нуля потом ставь мате и постепенно переноси свои настройки, но не все, что ты хочешь получиться перенести из настроек
<Kyshtynbai> Да я думаю ппа есть для матте.
<rusman> ну а как сделать чтоб все настройки сохранились, я уже порсто не помню что и где я настраивал, чтоб хоть как-то удобно стало. я боюсь начинать все сначало
<Anton2d> Мда всё типично: "Как постваить Х на убунту?"  - "Выкинуть убунту, поставить У там будет Х".... офигеть а
<Kyshtynbai> так вряд ли получицца до конца. учитывая что гном2 у тебя был.
<l-ectrik> Я минт маме ставил, год без проблем, пока винчестер не здох)) Так что не знаю, какие там глюки
<Anton2d> Неужели нету репозиториев мате ?
<rusman> да щас гном 2
<JohnDoe_71Rus> rusman: хом у тебя надеюсь отдельный. а остальные настройки /etc забекапь потом сравнивай
<rusman> у меня настройки в папке /root
<l-ectrik> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://packages.mate-desktop.org/repo/ubuntu quantal main"
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в папке /root хома рута
<Kyshtynbai> Пикантно-с
<l-ectrik> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://repo.mate-desktop.org/ubuntu quantal main"
<baronos> rusman: и ты еще спрашиваешь что лучше генту или убунту, мате рано или поздно умрет (имхо) а привыкать к другим ДЕ надо будет. самый лучший вариант это кубунту
<Kyshtynbai> а ты собственно какие настройки имеешь ввиду? Настроки ДЕ типа расположение значков и тп. или настройки софта какого-то специфичного?
<Kyshtynbai> типа апачей.
<rusman> Kyshtynbai да
<rusman> Kyshtynbai настройки все и сеть
<rusman> и все вообще
<rusman> помню неделями сидел настраивал
<Kyshtynbai> ну про де можешь сразу забыть, ибо гнома2 больше нет.
<rusman> и шрифты
<Anton2d> да там половина только в хоме, много чего лежит в других местах типо /etc
<Kyshtynbai> а так да. быкапить /home и /etc .
<Anton2d> И еще много же, та же самба, вообще отдельно
<Anton2d> Короче оно все размазано ровным слоем по / :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> конфиг самбы в /etc
<Anton2d> а шары  не в /etc
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а шары нормальные люди к хому подкладывают
<Anton2d> гномовские шары в в смысле, както они отдельно вообще живут
<rusman> да и самба
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гномовские? они вроде в хоме в конфиге
<Anton2d> Если всё в самба.конф прописано то всё хорошо, а вот если не там всё... то
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или .gvfs как то так
<rusman> а когда я установлю mate на ubuntu 12 можно будет удалить gnome3 и unity?
<rusman> или там все библиотеки связаны?
<baronos> мате больше не связан с гном3 и может спокойно ставиться рядом
<rusman> а спасибо ок
<Anton2d> Есть небольшие шансы , что после этого все не развалится. Сначало полный бекап разделов.
<Kyshtynbai> вот юнит я бы удалять не стал.
<Kyshtynbai> Да и зачем? Место жалеешь на харде? Оно незначительное...
<baronos> ничего удалять не надо, все ровно не получиться то что хочешь.
<rusman> место да
<rusman> как это
<Anton2d> ну или не разделов, как удобно, в общем, бэкапить надо. Я для таких экспериментаов делаю юзаю btrfs subvolume snapshot - удобно
<rusman> baronos как не получится
<rusman> короче лучше минт тогда ставить
<baronos> rusman: про удаление имею ввиду, честно ты такой торт строить собираешься, что ппц.
<rusman> это тоже самое но уже готовое  я так понял
<baronos> да
<Anton2d> угу, а потом долго и методично выковырить свои конфиги из старой ОС и подсовывать в новую.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> установка mini.iso а потом обвешивай все что хочешь
<baronos> но в минте будет дефолтом одна панель снизу, а там уже делай как твоей душе угодно хоть 4 по краям
<Anton2d> Долго, нудно, медленно и печально, я там с 10.10 на 12.04 переезжал
<Anton2d> *так
<rusman> ну я тоже с 10 на 12
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: скажи ведь, поставил гном3, повесил пару расширений и проблем нет ;)
<rusman> одна поргра требует ubuntu 12
<rusman> torrent.tv
<Anton2d> не вот, готовься повторить ;) У меня именно была 10 напичкана годами всякими тулзами, переезжал я долго ;)
<rusman> у меня тоже самое
<rusman> скрипты везде мои костыли стоят
<Anton2d> ради одной проги - не  вздумай переежать.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а у мну 10.04 все чемоданы пакует
<rusman> baronos в гном3 меню сливается с системной панелью
<rusman> и кнопли окна слева
<rusman> я не знаю как к такому можно привыкнуть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кнопки окна слева в макОС )
<baronos> поменять не проблема, на сайте расширений 3-4 разных меню
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати, кнопки переносятся
<Anton2d> кнопки окон в ГШ переносятся
<Anton2d> Я кстати попливавшись наюнити таки осел и настроил ГШ более менее
<Anton2d> но советывать не буду, после г2 - это был шок и куча матов... а потом ковыряние его екстеншнов
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: ну, пару-не пару, но с экстеншенакми жить вполне можно). и с доком).
<baronos> ага :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36657
<Hanno4ka> это сегодня мода такая? переходить на личности, оскорбления и холивар в комментах к любой новости?
<SergeyIT> это рост культуры населения
<Aceler> Специалисты по eXist есть?
<SergeyIT> это на другой улице где-то
<baronos> c легкостью отправить интернет с wlan0 на eth0 это только консольно можно?
<icCE> baronos ахха Примерно 3-4 строчки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> еще вроде как через NM последние можно
<iFalkorr> baronos: не
<iFalkorr> baronos: с версии 0.9.8 - нм это делает like a boss
<iFalkorr> без проблем и теребячества
<baronos> оки, щас обновлю
<iFalkorr> Оо
<iFalkorr> а что такое теребячество? и как я написал это?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это пипку потеребить )
<iFalkorr> пойдет. нм 0.9.8 без нянянизма все делает
<AlexGluck> Всем ку
<AlexGluck> Кто подскажет, как контролировать порядок загрузки модулей пыха? Строчку с модулем надо ставить выше или ниже относительно другого модуля в пхп.ини?
<artus> @kick AlexGluck /join #php
<Hanno4ka> жестко
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/9050428 - пони сча в моде
<Anton2d> тьфу... какая гадость, не понимаю как от этих "няшек" прутся некоторые
<Anton2d> а ну и музыка там соответствует маша и медведи ;)
<baronos> аватарка многое говорит
<[Raiden]> дрова ставлю 313.30 , там в нвидия сеттингс новая закладка про вдпау должна быть. Сча посмотрим )
<[Raiden]> А блин, это не те, в 319 появилось )
<baronos> sgfxi -o 319 и усе ;)
<[Raiden]> Я ставлю пакетами с ппа
<[Raiden]> Там только инфа, настроек нет )
<Hanno4ka> хотя если эти полосочки показывают график загрузки чего-нить то еще можно вытерпеть, все равно раб стол вижу раз в 100 лет
<[Raiden]> профили программ ещё появились - вот это отлично )
<[Raiden]> Я думаю это всё вальве. Движуха в дровах их заслуга.
<Anton2d> Хорошо, если они дальше будут продвигать, так глядишь и видео дрова будут допиливать.
<Anton2d> Не кто с этим багом не сталкивался? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wmctrl/+bug/260875
<baronos> кс го вроде как олжен появится с л4д2 в скором будущем :)
<Anton2d> вроде и исходник есть, код не большой, неужели нефиксибельный баг ;(
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: f d 2 ckjdf[ gj-heccrb xnj nfv&
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> по-русски скажи что там
<Anton2d> не работает опция минимизации окна -b toggle,hidden
<Anton2d> проверь у себя wmctrl -x -r :ACTIVE: -b toggle,hidden
<Anton2d> wmctrl -x -r :ACTIVE: -b add,hidden
<[Raiden]> Я для чего тебе это нужно?
<[Raiden]> стандартно нету хоткеев для минимизации?
<Anton2d> долго объяснять про хоткеи, нужно из скрипта.
<[Raiden]> Я могу только в кубунте попробовать
<Anton2d> Всё опции wmctrl работают исправно кроме минимизации.
<Anton2d> Вот попробуй плиз
<[Raiden]> ничего не происходит
<Anton2d> а так wmctrl -x -r :ACTIVE: -b toggle,fullscreen
<Anton2d> Это у меня работает
<[Raiden]> Это пашет )
<Anton2d> Да и вообще всё описанное в хелпе там работает кроме минимизации.
<[Raiden]> я думаю можно иначе подойти. Возможно получится управлять вм через дбус
<Anton2d> угу, просто обидный баг, удобная и простая утилитка
<[Raiden]> у меня на клаве есть кнопка флип 3д для вин7 , я с помощью дбус на неё вешаю эффект все окна
<[Raiden]> ну как scale
<[Raiden]> но почти не юзаю, чаще мышкой )
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: сам пропатч\собери
<Anton2d> да я уже почитал исходник... нимогу найти место где проверяется hidden, и вообще слабо разбираюсь в си.
<[Raiden]> а.. я поудмал что уже есть патч. По словам выше
<Anton2d> нету нифига
<[Raiden]> ну ищи авторов, им пиши. Я бы казал чт оэто апстрим баг и на ланчпаде может висеть бесконечно )
<Anton2d> с 2008 года походу, дохлый номер
<Anton2d> оно никому не надо, поэтому фиксить вряд ли будут
<SergeyIT> напиши свою утилитку
<Anton2d> чукча не писатель
<[Raiden]> Не, ну свя не нужна, аналоги может и так есть ) Или другие способы управлять конкретным вм.
<artus> ну так не ной тогда )
<[Raiden]> можно ещё попробовать поспрашать людей из других дистрв. Если где-то работает, слить исходники пакета и посмотреть как собрано
<Anton2d> Да кое-где работает судя по каментам.
<[Raiden]> Я сча ухожу, позже может попробую в том что у меня есть )\
<[Raiden]> у меня был такой случай, но не помню с чем. В общем программа валилась в сегфолт,взял пакет из опенсусе, собрал и ок. ) Убёг.
<Anton2d> Я через другое место сделал конечно, то что хотел, но не совсем так оно как надо.
<Anton2d> Не, там проблема совмесимости с ВМ походу, или что-то еще глубже.
<Anton2d> фтопку фсё
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
<artus> baronos, аххахаа, сфейлился!!! :D
<baronos> хыхы, не всегда же белая плоса :D
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Ну понг, и что?
<artus> andrex, тож неугадал)
<baronos> ubuntuhelp ну что ж ты так
<andrex> artus, нука давайка ты тепнрь, ща над тобой угарать будем)
<artus> ping
<ubuntuhelp> artus, Понг.
<artus> учись салабон :D
<andrex> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Ну понг, и что?
<andrex> гад
<baronos> это он так на пинг, а на тест не так
<andrex> artus, а как тестовый канал звался или зовется если жив конечно, а то я забыл)
<artus> f yt gjvy.? rf;bnm ,eynf-janjgbr
<andrex> что?
<artus> а не помю, кажисть бунта-офтопик
<andrex> помер он уже вместе с каналом переводчиков, оффтопик тока остался но эт не то
<baronos> был убунту-ру-транслейтед?
<andrex> или локо ну вобщем был
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: В общем в опенсусе так же.
<[Raiden]> Пишут что не юзает эту функцию, поэтому не пашет http://tronche.com/gui/x/xlib/ICC/client-to-window-manager/XIconifyWindow.html
<andrex> !log > andrex
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, please see my private message
<Anton2d> [Raiden], Да да я это прочитал, но как применить не понимаю
<Anton2d> В смысле вызывать надо похоже эту функцию, это понятно. Но где там в исходниках оно вызывается.... нинашёл.
<andrex> а я нашел его) всетаки не ру он был а meeting-ru
<andrex> а нет, походу от ханы заразился сначала говорю потом думаю, это канал совещанийкакихто) а может и тестили на нем
<[Raiden]> собрал но кажется не пашет
<[Raiden]> не туда )
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: Это было тебе )
<Anton2d> Ок, Я тоже пробую собрать.
<Anton2d> Там видел опция -Y
<[Raiden]> libxmu-dev понадобится.
<Anton2d> Хм... main.c:36:29: fatal error: X11/Xmu/WinUtil.h: No such file or directory
<Anton2d> это мейк заругался.
<[Raiden]> libxmu-dev
<Anton2d> Ага пасиб собралось, щаз затестим
<Anton2d> ХеХЕ!! Йехехе!
<Anton2d> Работает!
<[Raiden]> хм
<Anton2d> Признавайся как ты нашёл это ? Ну не умею я гугля раскалывать ;)
<Anton2d> у тебя не работает? wmctrl -Y :ACTIVE:
<Anton2d> или имя окна
<[Raiden]> работает ) Я со старыми опциями пускал
<[Raiden]> мои поздравления
<Anton2d> ну так там же в написано , добавили опции как раз эту. Спасибо, гениально.
<[Raiden]> а я функцию поиском нашел, а остальное не прочел )
<Anton2d> а как узнал что оно требует libxmu-dev  - я в упор это понять немогу ;)
<Anton2d> Я вобщем-то сделал себе скриптик что бы некоторые окна (скайп, чат и.т.д) вызывать/скрывать по хоткею, типо как в guake терминале реализовано. Вот для скрипта эта самая удобная утилита.
<[Raiden]> гугльнул просто по ubuntu WinUtil.h
<Anton2d> ;) мда надо быть проще, а я полез читать все ридми конфигуры
<[Raiden]> хотя в самом тексте ошибки тоже была подсказка  X11/Xmu/WinUtil.h
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: )
<rusman> ghbdtn
<rusman> привет
<rusman> подскажите как в gnome-terminal изменить кодировку?
<rusman> у меня убунта на utf-8
<rusman> а gnome-terminal нужно запустить с koi8-r
<[Raiden]> можно. 1. нужно иметь такую локаль в системе, 2. env LANG=... gnome-terminal
<rusman> в смысле что сделать?
<[Raiden]> в смысле переменную LANG сменить перед запуском, можно в той же строке
<rusman> тогда вся система изменит локаль?
<rusman> или только этот сеанс терминала
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> да
<rusman> о
<rusman> а LANG как писать
<rusman> KOI8-R
<rusman> или как-то ru.RU
<rusman> или как
<[Raiden]> а не помню
<[Raiden]> а в К ещё так можно ) http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0411/h_1365700203_1796662_8b466e4032.png
<rusman> да
<rusman> у меня есть такое
<[Raiden]> ru_RU.KOI8-R или ru_RU.koi8-r , наверное. И может не работать если нету пункта 1
<rusman> я ввел в терминале env LANG=ru_RU.KOI8-R gnome-terminal
<rusman> открылся еще один терминал
<rusman> но в нем кодировка utf8
<rusman> не помогло
<[Raiden]> печалька
<rusman> угу
<rusman> в меню есть такое как на картинке
<rusman> но хочется чтоб при старте оно было уже
<[Raiden]> ну ладноЮ повторю ещё раз, что бы выбрать локаль, она должна быть сгенерирована\иметься в наличии
<[Raiden]> ls /usr/lib/locale/ |grep KOI
<rusman> ничего не выводит
<[Raiden]> sudo -s sh -c 'echo "ru_RU.KOI8-R KOI8-R" >> /var/lib/locales/supported.d/ru
<[Raiden]> sudo locale-gen ru
<[Raiden]> потом  env LANG=ru_RU.KOI8-R gnome-terminal будет работать
<rusman> а как без sudo ?
<rusman> просто я уже su
<[Raiden]> echo "ru_RU.KOI8-R KOI8-R" >> /var/lib/locales/supported.d/ru
<[Raiden]> locale-gen ru
<[Raiden]> а у тебя убунта?
<[Raiden]> аналогом su у нас будет sudo -i
<rusman> да убунта
<rusman> сгенерировалась
<rusman> щас запущу терминал
<[Raiden]> и locale в нём
<rusman> да
<rusman> вывело список
<rusman> root@Asus:~# locale
<rusman> LANG=ru_RU.KOI8-R
<[Raiden]> ну вроде как победа
<rusman> да
<rusman> только ввод в терминал по прежнему на utf-8
<[Raiden]> а.. )
<[Raiden]> это я не знаю, не сталкивался
<rusman> ладно ну спасибо
<[Raiden]> вообще если будешь юзать, всеравно надо было сгенерить. Так что не совсем бесполезно )
<[Raiden]> Кстати, если интересно, в КДЕ ввод в нужной локали
<[Raiden]> так что думаю , чт оя не совсем не прав, это какой-то гномо3 косяк.
<rusman> да тут gnom2
<rusman> да я и из винды пробовал
<rusman> тоже самое
<rusman> в путти
<[Raiden]> Ну может кто-то ещё отзовётся... Или на форум напиши. У меня в общем работает описанное. Причем не только с терминалом.
<tagezi> всем привет
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/u/0/101912980608854649615/posts/8HX6rcRDcgp
<tagezi> видели? )
<[Raiden]> что бы не быть голословным, но больше от нефиг делать http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0411/h_1365702106_6897198_870120c6d1.png
<[Raiden]> tagezi: нет )
<tagezi> что-то они мне очень сильно напомирают.. прям до невозможного )
<[Raiden]> ну , в теории все квадратыне значки должны навевать мысль о фаензе
<[Raiden]> чего-то плохо стал печатать, опечатки и ошибки. Пойду сериал посмотрю )
<tagezi> приятного ))
<[Raiden]> Юнити всётаки не даёт людям покоя http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Kubuntu?content=158147
<tagezi> классный дизайн )
<artus> как в в юнитях свистелки с графикой выпиливаютцо? или оно невыпиливаемо?
<[Raiden]> юнити на основе компиза, он не умеет быть обычнм , некомпозитным вм.
<[Raiden]> т.е. таже "фича" что и с гном-шеллом )
<[Raiden]> но часть анимаций наверное выключается
<teddyp1cker> или unity 2d каким-то боком впилить
<[Raiden]> Ну, успехов.
<artus> <sensored> <sensored> <sensored>, фееричный <sensored>! вот все что я могу про юнити сказать :D
<artus> 12.04 лтс?
<[Raiden]> возможно в будущем , когда они перейдут на qt\qml что-то изменится. Тут будет зависеть от того будут ли панели юнити привязаны к компиз и будет ли там вообще компиз.
<[Raiden]> О идее перехода были новости если что. Я не сам придумал.
<[Raiden]> ну т.е. и сча можно, набрав например openbox --replace , только панели тоже накроются.
<[Raiden]> Где сделано нормально - я не буду говорить. )
<teddyp1cker> вообще бред панельки на qt и основной софт на gtk
<teddyp1cker> вместо одной проблемы 3
<[Raiden]> для софта, особенн опреносимого с мобильной убунты на десктопную, тоже вроде предполагается qt
<[Raiden]> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=82934 - попалось.
<rusman> а мобильная уже вышла?
<rusman> или тот демо огрызок
<teddyp1cker> Raiden: хочешь сказать свой наутилус gvfs и кучку стандартного софта на qml космонавт склепает?
<teddyp1cker> чёт сомневаюсь, но мб я неправ
<Kyshtynbai> pptpd кто-то юзает?
<artus> слабаки :D
<artus> openvpn рулит и педалит )
<Kyshtynbai> ф перспективе надо, конечно, настроить)) однако когда я крайний раз пытался это сделать, пришлось заходить через квм :). Нет, я понимаю, руки кривые, но всё ж таки. пока поп-топ. Так вот. Где у него логи я чото0не пойму? Хотябы
<Kyshtynbai> аксес лог кокой-нибудь.
<artus> ну куда напишеш в конфиге логировать - туда и будет писать
<artus> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-04-11_22-06-48_shot.png няшненько? )))
<Kyshtynbai> Это шотакое, это гномбунту штоль)?
<teddyp1cker> artus: типа vnc по http?
<artus> эть сетаплю лубунту, через браузер)
<artus> teddyp1cker, не, плагинка клиент всферы
<artus> teddyp1cker, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-04-11_22-10-18_shot.png
<teddyp1cker> artus: удобно
<Kyshtynbai> wtmp что за странный формат лога..
<teddyp1cker> наверное на яве старой доброй написано и плагина требует
<artus> угу, ток сфера тупит по причине того что памяти ей надо дофига
<teddyp1cker> artus: ну ты понимаешь почему ;)
<artus> teddyp1cker, да там непонятный монстр на солярке с явой , но зато вебмордочко)) и ненадо венду в виртуалке держать)
<teddyp1cker> artus: а вот вся эта передача изображения как-то оптимизирована для сети?
<teddyp1cker> или таки тупо vnc
<artus> да в принипе нормально бегает , учитывая что через впнку гоняю да ешо и по tcp - так вообще прекрасно
<Kyshtynbai> Пацаны, пацаны, что это: CRON[22936]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<teddyp1cker> для виртуалбокса похожее нечто есть
<Kyshtynbai> я на измене.
<Kyshtynbai> кронтабэ-то пустыя.
<artus> забей
<teddyp1cker> pam
<Kyshtynbai> это из /etc/cron.daily чтоле? Я это не вызывал :) .
<[Raiden]> что-то авотризовалось или менял оюзера
<[Raiden]> что запускается из крона
<Kyshtynbai> Да это ясно, воросо что...
<Kyshtynbai> Хотя я вот щас глянул, и на домашней машыне эти аписи есть...
<artus> Kyshtynbai, тибявзломали :D
<[Raiden]> в инете советуют выполнить crontab -l  от рута
<Kyshtynbai> Пусто там.
<artus> уже все уперли , а ты и не заметил)
<Kyshtynbai> артус троллет какфсегда)
<[Raiden]> /etc/crontab  - есть?
<artus> ну дык какой вопрос ))
<Kyshtynbai> нету /etc/crontab
<Kyshtynbai> в смысле есть
<[Raiden]> нет да (с)
<Kyshtynbai> но там указание на скрипты дейли, аурли и так далее
<Kyshtynbai> все скрипты кошерны
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: ну вот они и выполняются.
<Kyshtynbai> то есть не залётные.
<artus> тякс, в скрине табнуть на новое окно как?
<artus> ато ваааще забыл ))
<Kyshtynbai> ctrl a ctrl r чтоел
<Kyshtynbai> не, это резюме..
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: 2 записи ищи и смотри дату\время
<[Raiden]> будет софпадат ьс одним из этих правил
<artus> с оказалось)
<[Raiden]> интервал т.е.
<Kyshtynbai> Не, походу ложная тревога.
<teddyp1cker> Kyshtynbai: http://superuser.com/questions/236479/pam-unixcronsession-session-opened-for-user-root-by-uid-0
<teddyp1cker> ой опять забыл сократить
<Kyshtynbai> Ну, короче, понятно, мерси.
<[Raiden]> можно выключить в сислоге http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?forum=65&topic=1102#4
<[Raiden]> не крон, а ваще мессаги пр оавторизацию
<[Raiden]> в данном случае
<Kyshtynbai> это в auth.log, да фиг с ним, не мешает
<Kyshtynbai> я просто испужался злых китайсев с руткитами.
<Kyshtynbai> или того хуже северных корецеф.
<[Raiden]> Ваще мы им помогли социализм построить, а сами перметнулись. Вполне повод для мести.
<Kyshtynbai> То-то они спасибо скажуть за социализьм) сами траву жруть)
<Kyshtynbai> http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-27269.html
<Kyshtynbai> такая же прблема. Правда, чтоль, опенвпн поднять...
<[Raiden]> У нас было получше. Мы ещё всю африку кормили , если не пол мира.
<artus> Kyshtynbai, пптп тебе для какой цели?
<[Raiden]> может быть зря
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> artus: да вместо прокси, провайдырский адрес подменять. А то захожу на луркомр про вещества почитать, а там уже половина статей в списог роскомнадзора внесено. Это вызвало во мне бурную ненависьт и я постави поптоп).
<artus> эммм, а че не заюзать ссх в таком случае?
<Kyshtynbai> тунылирование ты имеешь ввиду?
<artus> ну да
<artus> у меня прекрасно и на трубе работало
<Kyshtynbai> я не осилю кажитсо. там какие-то сотонинские настройки вроде бы? Хотя надо бы погуглить, я так спецом не смотрел
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> настройки от лукавого
<artus> правда с openvpn у меня настроено так что с компа я просто в сеть хожу, а труба - заворачивает полностью шлюз на сервак
<artus> Kyshtynbai, там одна команда )
<Kyshtynbai> нда?) надо попробовать?
<Kyshtynbai> в смысле не ?
<Kyshtynbai> .а !
<Kyshtynbai> блин. Кроче вы понели).
<artus> ssh -D 1222 webserv -N  что то типа того
<Kyshtynbai> Ну щас я читну и попробую. Фтп уже в пользу эсэсаш отменил, если ещё и поптом отменю будет круть).
<artus> ну как бе вообще непонятно нафига пптп для смены адреса, ну то такое ))
<Kyshtynbai> ыхыхы).
<Kyshtynbai> реконнект.
<Kyshtynbai> Посоны, это работает
<Kyshtynbai> Колдунство. Артус, ты колдун.
<artus> Kyshtynbai, мвааахахаа, да, я такой ))
<Kyshtynbai> А как-нить быстро включать-выключать проксю можно там в файрфоксе или глобально?
<artus> мона, в фоксе есть плагинка для этого
<Kyshtynbai> Куль.
<artus> глобально , можно хоткейку запилить
<Kyshtynbai> Не, глоабльно как раз и не кчему.
<Kyshtynbai> Там трафиг каким-то образом ограничен и нехорошо если через него торрент пойдёт...
<Kyshtynbai> так что плагин самое то.
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/e/4/f/b/c/9f943e531f95c1d7b41ad333e4e.jpg
<Kyshtynbai> Хыхы :) .
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36672
#ubuntu-ru 2013-04-12
<Denver79> привет
<Denver79> купил новый ссд винт VTR1-25SAT3-256G в смарте пункт 198 неисправные секторы сразу 1134 и п. 199 = 1192.. как это понимать? :(
<tagezi> всем привет
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<SergeyIT> с праздником!
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: с каким?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "Он сказал "Поехали!" и взмахнул рукой" (с)
<iFalkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: день таксиста?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> угу
<Kyshtynbai> И запил водой.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> воды ему кажется не давали, но обмочился
<Kyshtynbai> Твою дивизию. Как в виртуалбоксе к венде хр хард-то добавить? ЧТо-то недогоняю, оно дравер тербует при загрузке.
<Alagos> test
<ubuntuhelp> Alagos, Ну понг, и что?
<Kyshtynbai> А, всё, ногуглил.
<baronos> ping
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Россия запустила в космос первого бразильца. В качестве ответного шага, Бразилия научит 11 русских играть в футбол.
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, так 12.04 же - день убунты лтс
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<Scrimmer> baronos: привет?
<baronos> Scrimmer: привет?
<Scrimmer> ну привет
<Scrimmer> ух, завтра обновление, крутота
<Alagos> Всем привет
<tagezi> блин, завтра обновление, опять начнём считать баги
<baronos> что за обновление?
<baronos> 13,04 чтоли?
<Hanno4ka> а мне всё равно… я на лтс’ке сижу :р
<[Raiden]> Изображение дня с фликр (мне  их плазмойд показывает на столе ) http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8247/8638880756_77817b8978_z.jpg
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: ура! ОНИ прилетели
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> До чего кривая вещь винда.
<SergeyIT> Kyshtynbai, поставь прямой монитор
<mdma> [Raiden]: интересно оно отфотожопленное или нет
<mdma> если нет то это круто
<[Raiden]> сложно сказать
<[Raiden]> В наше время картинкам верить практически нельзя
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> в наше время ничему верить нельзя (
<[Raiden]> как раз пример http://img11.nnm.ru/e/c/e/6/8/b98104ee8dfeb0f67f85368f60f.jpg
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, а в виртуалкбоксе размер диска .vdi как-то можно изменить (увеличить)?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> новый и клонировать. если раздел не изменяемый
<Kyshtynbai> понятно, мерси. проще переставить, я фиг знает как в венде разделы менять.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> clonezilla
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и не только для винды
<Kyshtynbai> Да ну в пень. Это не прадакшн система. не буду возиццо. Пересоздам.
<artus> тааак, мегавопрос на засыпку, как на уделенной машинке стартануть иксы без lightdm  ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> startx и какойто параметр?
<artus> ну так то и я умею на локальной ) мну по ссх бы , ато чейто при разгоне видявки вешаетцо  /usr/bin/X :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну вот, как на локальной но указать в какой дисплей
<[Raiden]> можно подключить нвоый диск и скопировать , потом чрут и установка груба., как вариант.
<[Raiden]> хотя может и увеличить можно - не интересовался.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: у него окна в виртуалке
<[Raiden]> Это лучше на ресурсы виртуалбокса )
<[Raiden]> а.. ну тогда через имидж наверное. Или как выше говорили через клонирование
<JohnDoe_71Rus> угу, клонирование. причем можно тут же. прицепить 2 диска и слить
<Kyshtynbai> А пойду-ка я попью пива.
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: а мне минералочки по-братски :)
<Hanno4ka> а я пожауй бухну коньячку сёдня
<[Raiden]> подумал кинуть антиалкогольный текст, но передумал.
<[Raiden]> Это надо делать не в пятницу )
<baronos> логично ~:)
<SergeyIT> [Raiden] и не в праздник )
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> В понедельник запостю, будьте готовы.
<[Raiden]> Сможете с первого раза правильно прочесть? http://img11.nnm.ru/3/c/b/1/b/9645f3f622fe1ce2c63bdef3471.jpg
<[Raiden]> У меня не вышло )
<baronos> нет конечно :)
<baronos> все настроили? https://www.google.com/settings/account/inactive :)
<Hanno4ka> хм… хороший способ полностью удалить аккаунт
<andrex> а меня итак все устраивает, нафиг надо что то мнять)
<[Raiden]> а у меня вся мобила в сервисах яндекса.
<[Raiden]> карты, карта метро, афиша, яндекс диск, яндекс фотки.
<[Raiden]> и виджет погоды
<andrex> гугл маркет)
<[Raiden]> ну это да, есть ,пользуюсь правда редко )
<Scrimmer> ухх
<Scrimmer> andrex: йо
<andrex> Scrimmer, ой
<Scrimmer> эх, как же классно
<Scrimmer> погода пришла в норму, теперь тепло
<Scrimmer> можно кататься на велосипеда, ляпота
<Scrimmer> andrex: м?)
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, резину не забудь сменить
<Scrimmer> SergeyIT: опять шутки шутишь ?
<SergeyIT> какие шутки... шипы летом ни к чему ;)
<Scrimmer> на велике?
<Scrimmer> очень даже к чему
<artus> к дождю
<SergeyIT> к проколу тогда уж
<[Raiden]> В мск по  улицам только если. В парказ кругом снег.
<[Raiden]> и лужи
<andrex> а у нас и по улицам тож не очень, лужи в лужах ям штук 5 друг в друге, а когдато был асфальт)
<l-ectrik> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/04/12/bequest/ улыбнуло
<iFalkorr> Закон о запрете мата в литературе и кино принят в первом чтении
<iFalkorr> теперь если героя подстрелят, мы услышим: "какая досада"
<l-ectrik> ))
<[Raiden]> забавно
<[Raiden]> никому мой акк не нужен лет через 70?  всего 1млн рублей
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> или как в переводах голивудских боевиков: о чёрт, вот чёрт, чёрт побери!
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> [18:52:59] elemc: снеси firewalld, запусти iptables и живи, как жил - с жабера федоры :)
<[Raiden]> по идее это компонент системд
<Anton2d> Ура, пьятницы. Всем привет!
<andrex> суббота...
<Anton2d> Не надо о грустном, у меня еще пьятница ;) у меня следующие сб, вс рабочие выходят.
<andrex> а у мну нет :P
<baronos> а я завтра на работу отдыхать поеду, футбол, качалочка))
<Anton2d> А мну зато  со вторника по четверг занимался ничем
<andrex> а я почти каждый день по будням ничем занимаюсь, главно чтоб начальство видело что был а работе...
<Anton2d> начальство, это конечно хорошо, когда оно есть, но иногда хорошо когда его нет
<andrex> а оно шас в отпуске у меня)
<Anton2d> двух зайцев — и есть и нет
<andrex> да я както не люблю злоупотреблять всякой такой ерундой
<Anton2d> Ерунду надо не злоупотреблять, а экономить и растягивать удовольствие.
<andrex> если есть что делать делаю если нет делаю что то свое или сплю xD
<Anton2d> baronos, глянул я таки ГШ 3,6 в виртуалке. Ужасно что тут еще сказать. По сравнению с этим 3,4 сказка просто.
<andrex> ты ещё з8 е видел))
<andrex> н*
<baronos> Anton2d: угу, я плохого не посоветую. давно говорю, что г3,6 кошмар. ща 3,8 гляну и скажу)
<Anton2d> В 3.8 там же вроде как сделали что то с систреем обратно, не ?
<baronos> нет, но немного поработали с ним
<Anton2d> Я конечно не хочу боянить но убрать у наутилуса двухпанельность ... это зачем почему, какой бес попутал.
<Anton2d> И из конца в конец! ГШ позиционировали как удобный шелл, для буков, ПК и т.д., управление клавой типо расширяют. И что ? До сих пор при попадании в активити - нету возможности выбрать окно клавой ?
<baronos> расширение есть
<[Raiden]> про гном уже столько всего написано, что имхо уже нет смысла продолжать.
<baronos> да, так что ставьте кде.
<Anton2d> Угу, но как то все равно хочется сказануть. Вот блин што творят хады! Я уже тестю XFCE
<Anton2d> Кде - не моё.
<Anton2d> Больше чем ГШ не нравится.
<teddyp1cker> вот шг это обьективный минус гнома
<teddyp1cker> в рашн федоре патчики для субпиксельного сглаживания есть
 * baronos omg
<Anton2d> типа шрифты становятся как вин7 ?
<teddyp1cker> ну нет так прям
<teddyp1cker> короче у кого как они)
<Anton2d> в мысле не шрифты а рендеринг ?
<Anton2d> Я пока не наблюдал более адекватный рендиринг шрифтов, чем есть в вин7.
<Anton2d> Разве что в софте котрый сам это умеет, помимо ОС делать.
<baronos> типа такого? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zQmtY-Z3_A&feature=youtu.be
<Anton2d> тут нифига не понять т.к. видео не пиксель в пиксель записано
<andrex> baronos, в фулхд дафай
<andrex> xD
<baronos> ну максимум 720, 1080 не поддерживается у меня((
<andrex> nhfutlbz
<andrex> трагедия
<Anton2d> baronos, то есть записано пиксель в пиксель? 1280х720 ?
<baronos> этон аверно из-за видеокарты зависит, у артуса в 1080 писало
<baronos> да я в душе не представляю, страндартная писалка с экрана гнома
<Anton2d> А почему она пишет с пониженным разрешением, странно. У меня пишет с рашением экрана 1920х1080
<Anton2d> *разрешением
<andrex> да наверно потому что у него это разрешение максимальное
<baronos> у меня разрешение 1280х1024
<andrex> хм
<andrex> странна
<andrex> сделай 720 и запиши) будет норм картинка, покрайней мере должна)
<andrex> хотя кому это нафиг надо
<Anton2d> надо что бы оценить качество рендеринга шрифтов. Хотя нафиг для этого видео ;) Хватит нескольких скриншотов.
<andrex> и я отом же подумал
<baronos> да проще тогда уже в gnome-tweak-tool в шрифтах поиграть с Hinting\Antialiasing
<[Raiden]> хфце у бедианщиков сча в моде. Я вчера постил голосовалку )
<[Raiden]> с их форума
<[Raiden]> Может и я бы ег орассмотрел если бы комп был постарей лет на 3-5 или рам поменьше
<teddyp1cker> я вот о чем  - http://www.russianfedora.ru/content/%D0%92%D1%8B%D1%88%D0%B5%D0%BB-rfremix-18
<teddyp1cker> там в чеинжлоге есть
<teddyp1cker> Пакет Freetype собран с поддержкой subpixel rendering
<Anton2d> Пакет Freetype собран с поддержкой subpixel rendering;
<Anton2d> Скриншоты.... е ?
<[Raiden]> нам в убунте пофиг. наш рендеринг ближе к маку чем к субпикселю из винды.
<teddyp1cker> не сказал бы - он имеено средний между виндой и маком
<Anton2d> ага, к мылу привыкаешь, я говорил что уже давно привык. Переходил как раз с винды с ЭЛТ на убнту с LCD и особо не напрягался.
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/5248470.png
<Anton2d> Но недавно глядел как умеет вин7 рендерить шрифты.... и удивился, это круто.
<teddyp1cker> на mb pro 13 os x 10.8.3 шрифты жирнее и чуть грязнее смотрятся
<teddyp1cker> особенно с большим кеглем
<Anton2d> [Raiden], в этом скрине - плохо настроено, она лучше умеет.
<teddyp1cker> на больших экранах или ретина уже четче гораздо
<[Raiden]> Я после нескильких лет в убунте провел в винде не меньше часа с твикерами что ыб сделать похожие шрифты. Можете считать извращенцем )
<[Raiden]> просто там они как выше заметили ,какие-то неправильно тонкие.
<Anton2d> тьфу, тебя, ты вообще в вин7 заходил в настройку визуалиции шрифтов  ?
<Anton2d> Там хоть тоньше хоть толще, на всякий вкус, офигенно  просто.
<[Raiden]> ну заходил )
<[Raiden]> просто потребовалось время что бы сделать как нравится
<Anton2d> Ну так сделалось ?
<[Raiden]> да
<Anton2d> Вариантов видел скока... А то.
<[Raiden]> в целом ,эт вообще ен важно. Что бы глаз не уставал,  шрифт должен быт ьдостаточно не мелким и всё впринципе )
<Anton2d> Это офигенно важно!! Для таких как я, например, которые работают со шрифтами, полиграфией, допечаткой.
<baronos> ппц ритмбокс 2,99 кошмарный
<admin-skif-biz> я вошел что-ли?
<Anton2d> неа
<admin-skif-biz> что-то глючит у меня все ((
<admin-skif-biz> Коллеги -помощь нужна.
<Anton2d> тест?
<admin-skif-biz> Ставил убунту на диск, но каким то чудом убило всю информацию на соседнем диске. Он теперь выглядит, как неразмеченный (
<admin-skif-biz> у меня давно такое было, но как-то помогли что-то восстановить. Что -не помню (
<Anton2d> подробности нужны, что выбирал при установке.
<admin-skif-biz> да, это не при установке убунты. На уже установленной убунте груб слетел
<Anton2d> и что такое "соседний диск" — не ясно
<[Raiden]> testdisk умеет находить разделы.
<admin-skif-biz> да, через тестдиск как-то делали
<Anton2d> если просто слетел груб, а разделы живы, то все не так плохо.
<admin-skif-biz> кто-нибудь подскажет -как оно делается?
<Anton2d> ;) оно ?
<admin-skif-biz> да я груб восстанавливал из спасательной  флешки, а он что-то натворил
<baronos> вообщем я низачто убунту-гном юзать не буду :D
<[Raiden]> неа. запускай и гугли примеры если какой-то пункт не понятен. Ифейс там текстовый с  запросами.
<[Raiden]> в вин8 флип3д отрезали, вин+таб теперь плитки перебирает. Баян мб.
<[Raiden]> в общем 2011-2013 - годы тупки какие-то в плане ифейсов. Только у эпл имхо всё стало не хуже чем раньше.
<Anton2d> Угу, фейсы деградируют, а деградация имхо началась с фейсоф эйпла.
<[Raiden]> ну мне так не кажется. иос не деградация, а ос для мобильных девай1сов с тачем.
<[Raiden]> )
<Anton2d> Я про десктопную
<[Raiden]> на ютубе есть презентации, как-то ен выглядит оно деградацией. По крайней мере по сравнению с предыдущими макосами.
<Anton2d> Нет сама ОСь хораша даже, я все про интерфейсы, ведь гномовцы стремятся к упрощению и андроид, и метро.
<Anton2d> Всё идёт к одной кнопке по середине экрана.
<[Raiden]> я увидел только перенос того что они посчитали удобным в иос. В целом макось ничего не потеряла из того что было.
<[Raiden]> хотя может я чего-т не знаю - не пользовался )
<Anton2d> Блин, а конфигурабельность, она всё меньше и меньше. Я вспоминаю ОС/2, вин 3.11, 95.  Ай да ладно.
<Anton2d> [Raiden], кстати вот, типа отчет о проделаной работе, возможно нафиг никому не нужный, но вдруг. http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=140702.msg1685310#msg1685310
<[Raiden]> Ну там да, наверное ) но и раньше небыло в общем-то. И реально если работает то не нужно )
<[Raiden]> что касается гнома и софта который в комплекте, то он ещё не дорос до функциональног оминимума и безупречной работы.
<[Raiden]> а его уже обрезают )
<[Raiden]> и ещё в маке есть сторонние фм например, разног офункционала. На гтк же, ест ьурезанный наутилус + куча программ которая даже до него не доросла.
<[Raiden]> ну и т.д.
<[Raiden]> ещё диапазон оборудования для линукс шире , соотв над оиметь настрйоки с учетом этого.
<[Raiden]> которых в маке не нужно. Но гномеры решили что и им не нужно тоже.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: линк посмотрел, ок.
<Anton2d> Увы но на моё письмо майнтейнер wmctrl  - нифига не ответил.
<Anton2d> Походу он забросил его где-то года 3 назад, а автор забросил лет 5-6 назад ;)
<Anton2d> Так или иначе, мы свою лепту внесли ;)
<[Raiden]> )
<Anton2d> теперь оно работает, как минимум у меня ;)
<Anton2d> Пьятница закончилась у меня, надо и честь знать. СН.
<[Raiden]> бб
<baronos> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/149402_438940676199150_1357214488_n.jpg
<l-ectrik> baronos: ))
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> http://goo.gl/X5lRR
<Kyshtynbai> Ой, зачем же я так напился пива.
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: а минералочки купил на утро?
<[Raiden]> минералка не расширяет сосуды.
<[Raiden]> некоторые в голове кстати не выживают. Отсюда бывает боль на утро.
<andrex> ага и память и прочее ухудшается безвозмездно)
<andrex> пей дальше
<l-ectrik> А вообще пиво много вредно. Уж лучше водочки бахнуть, ну или вискарика))
<[Raiden]> В гном твикере появился выбор реакции на кнопку повер. Гномеры не выдержали видимо критики по этмоу вопросу.
<[Raiden]> может быть , пусть через зад, но оно всётаки становится чуть лучше чем 3.0
<[Raiden]> жал ьвм привязали к столу, а то может вообще ок было бы )
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: новотёрвкой!
<Kyshtynbai> *с.
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/644078?from=title-main/
<andrex> школьникам перестали покупать компы, ну слава тебе господи)
<[Raiden]> а.. понятно. Родители жмотятся и покупают планшеты от асера
<[Raiden]> вот как прогресс работает
<[Raiden]> :)
<TomFarr> тест rus
<[Raiden]> работает
<TomFarr> [Raiden]: Я продолжу позавчерашнее предложение, по поводу махнуть книгу по администрированию freebsd, на книгу по администрированию Mac OS X?
<[Raiden]> ну продолжи, только мне кажется тут не место.
<[Raiden]> )
<TomFarr> Это самый густонаселенный канал русскоговорящих компьютерщиков
<TomFarr> на френоде
<[Raiden]> напиши на какй-нить форум, может быть linuxforum.ru ) или даже на наш, там было что-то про литературу вроде.
<TomFarr> поэтому тут вчера запостил предложение и телефон, пока позвонил только товарищь из соседней высотки, и что-то твердил про то что он хочет установить линукс, я ему отдал много болванок с линуксами
<TomFarr> [Raiden]: сей час попробую
<admin-skif-biz> что-то у меня нихрена не выходит. Как бы совсем данные не убить. Кто-нибудь с тестдиском дело имел?
<[Raiden]> ну я имел , правда 1 раз.
<admin-skif-biz> ну один раз и я имел .. а тут сложный случай
<baronos> 1 раз не ...
<admin-skif-biz> маны не помогают
<[Raiden]> по описанию вроде не сложный. Если побилась только таблица разделов, то тут дел на 1 мин.
<[Raiden]> запустить скан разделов и если нравятся те что он нашел, согласиться.
<[Raiden]> и всё
<admin-skif-biz> ну да. Выбрать L и все.. Но вот тут он ничего и не находит для восстановления
<admin-skif-biz> no backup found
<[Raiden]> Хм. А скриншот можеш ьзамутить?
<[Raiden]> бекап не то, не туда залез наверное
<[Raiden]> у тебя кстати таблица разделов мбр или что-то новое?
<[Raiden]> была
<admin-skif-biz> мбр вроде.
<admin-skif-biz> простой диск с ext4 для инфы. Ничего загрузочного
<admin-skif-biz> восстанавливал груб на другом диске, а он похоже,  все диски обшарил и нагадил
<TomFarr> Да вы че???
<[Raiden]> http://forum.esetnod32.ru/forum27/topic5601/
<[Raiden]> http://www.commix.ru/software/testdisk.html
<admin-skif-biz> ща попробуюю
<[Raiden]> в первом линке они делают ещё дипер серч. В моём случае находило сразу.
<[Raiden]> квиксерча хватило
<[Raiden]> главное что бы то что он нашел было похоже на правду. А то ведь он может и  предыдущую разметку найти )
<teddyp1cker> че за книга по администрированию макоси?
<teddyp1cker> кстати до сих пор не понимаю нафига там dtrace
<fuss> всем  привет
<SergeyIT> как дела с w7, стоит поставить?
<baronos> виндоус 7?
<[Raiden]> я бы сказал, что больше стоит, чем вин8.
<SergeyIT> ну да! Вин7 для линуксоида
<baronos> нормальная ось, для нетбука моего самая на данный момент пригодная. но жду патч для звука в андройд-х86, как сделают, дройда поставлю)
<SergeyIT> а чего на ней можно делать?
<baronos> все тоже самое, только терминала будет не хватать :)
<baronos> для повседневных задач, сойдет. почту проверить, музыку и т.д.
<SergeyIT> неее, а зачем она тогда нужна то? (
<baronos> для меня она легче для моего нетбука + дрова лучше для видео в отличии от линукса
<SergeyIT> а на селероне с 750Мб памяти будет жить?
<baronos> на ПК для пару игр стоит
<SergeyIT> игры - зло
<baronos> на счет селерона этого я не знаю. минимум требует 512 вроде она.
<SergeyIT> то есть замена компа обязательна (
<baronos> попробуй поставь, погляди как будет вести себя. но мне кажется маловат будет ей :(
<SergeyIT> скучно... раньше за такие разговоры хотя бы войс давали (
<baronos> суббота же :)
<baronos> вот ты заставил меня качать 13,04 на поглядеть, что за увеличение производительнотси там в юнити замутили :)
<SergeyIT> я ветку 14.04 подожду
<baronos> c лтс на лтс, ну а что, стабильно :)
<SergeyIT> хотя может она и не лтс будет, может политику поменяют
<baronos> а селерон у тебя с 10,04?
<baronos> то уж лучше xubuntu ставить :)
<SergeyIT> с 12.04
<SergeyIT> и на нетбуке тоже
<fuss> всем привет
<SergeyIT> дежавю
<fuss> угу, это бот которому никто не отвечает. одинокий и грустный бот
<SergeyIT> так вопросов нет (
<fuss> есть!
<SergeyIT> выкладывай
<fuss> так-с, есть 12.04 на которой работает хз как собранный emerald, кто-то пробывал его на 13.04?
<SergeyIT> а что тако емералд? (
<fuss> ну компиз, декоратор там раньше был эмеральд, для окошек
<SergeyIT> так он на гтк2?
<fuss> он рип, но прорисовка намного лучше чем то, что есть сейчас+настройка нереальная
<fuss> нет
<fuss> не гтк2
<fuss> он рисует декорации окон, он под компизом
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> нее - свистелки не нужны
<fuss> но, он был топ декоратором на гтк2, потом все зависит от фарта его собирали под новый компиз, вроде 0.9 точно не скажу, я собрал все ок
<fuss> это не свистелки
<SergeyIT> а какая разница, как окна выглядят?
<fuss> ну может и никакой. и всем все равно что заголовки рубали топором. но там есть другое, управление этими окнами
<SergeyIT> а чего ими управлять то? Открыл/закрыл - делов то
<fuss> мне нравится в красивое тыкать в открыл\закрыл , а не так, что есть и не против
<SergeyIT> красота - она в природе
<baronos> ну да, в красивую тыкать приятней
<fuss> прироа тоже разная
<SergeyIT> так и красота ее разная
<fuss> вначале поговорил, а потом в красивыю тыкнул (поговорил по пиджину и тыкнул в красивую кнопку закрытия окна)
<SergeyIT> esc, enter, alt+F4 и не надо кнопки
<fuss> только что это сделал, как меня это убережет от выхода из портно сайта? кроме последнего, но фф был не в фокусе...
<SergeyIT> fuss, а как ты туда попал... у меня не получается (
<fuss> куда? на сайт? дам ссылку, там все окей!
<SergeyIT> а я опов позову )
<SergeyIT> вредный бот пошел спать
<fuss> да не вопрос, они ведь тоже там топ мемберы на сто\п\звезд. Вот оно порно в непректытом виде https://www.linux.org.ru/
<fuss> кто живой тут есть?
<fuss> помогите новичку блин
<tagezi> fuss, помочь с чем?
<[Raiden]> лор неплохой ресурс.
<[Raiden]> сча принято его ругать и пренебрежительно писать о нём. Н отам реально много кто бывает и могут не редко помочь )
<[Raiden]> нвоости только хреновенько офомляют. На опеннете подробней обычно.
<tagezi> да я не прочел то что он тут раньше наговорил
<tagezi> ладно.. раз от меня никому не нужна помощь сегодня, тада я пошёл спать )))
<tagezi> [Raiden], ночи ))
<tagezi> и всем то же, ночи ))
<Nastya> Привет всем
<Nastya> что вы думаете по поводу вот таких ноутов с бубунтой? https://www.system76.com/
<Nastya> Отстой-не остой, стоит брать?
<[Raiden]> Nastya: Привет. Не совсем подходящее время.
<[Raiden]> Я склоняюсь к тому что лучше покупать более популярыне бренды, но с учетом того что будет работать в линуксе.
<Nastya> ты в туалете? ПРости что оторвала.
<[Raiden]> это правда не значит , что эти ноуты плохие
<[Raiden]> Nastya: ))
<[Raiden]> Нет, просто спят все.
<Nastya> можно собрать ноут под себя что есть генту вэй
<[Raiden]> ...и я тоже.
<Nastya> хватит лунатить тогда
<Nastya> а то спит и в чате отвечает
<[Raiden]> а.. да, у них кажется был типа конструктор.
<[Raiden]> Если интеерсно, то мои личные предпочтения смотрят в сторону тошибы и леново. Правда должен сказат ьчто можели не помню и там был не линукс.
<[Raiden]> Nastya: внешне они вообще ничего, только не особо легкие и тонкие.
<[Raiden]> https://www.system76.com/laptops/model/panp9 - 2.36 вполне приличный вес.
<Nastya> я видла у одного красноглазика такой с экраном высокого разрешения
<Nastya> ну и анчиком в кедах
<Nastya> кнпочка с изображением лого бубунты включена
<Nastya> *арчиком
<Nastya> ня"
<[Raiden]> в общем ноуты таког овеса я считаю комнатно-дачными.  Если цель именно такая, то может и ок. А мобильные в мо1ём понимании, это те что весят полтора кг или меньше )
<[Raiden]> В прочем , может меня не стоит слушать, я десткопы предпочитаю и вообще сплю.
<Nastya> тогда я пошла за макбук эйром
<Nastya> уговорил :)
<Nastya> блин обалденно макбук эйр даже выбирать не надо так как их только 2 - один 11 дюймов другой 13
<[Raiden]> Да, мал овыбора иногда плюс. Хотя  я должен заметить , что сча есть ультрабуки подобные по весу и тонкоте
<artus> труляля
<artus> Nastya, ты опять заблудилось?
<[Raiden]> http://goo.gl/w6Ga9 пример ультрабука. Именно этот с двумя видюхами
<artus> @kban --nick Nastya
<Kyshtynbai> Опять зобанеле :) .
<[Raiden]> отзывы о буке кстати не ахти. 2-3 часа батареи мало.
<[Raiden]> может быть эйр и правда хороший вариант
#ubuntu-ru 2013-04-13
<artus> залетные троли идут лесом
<TomFarr> !whereim
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='whereim'
<mva> M> Hello! I realized, that despite of statement that server connected on 1Gbit/s maximum transfer speed is 50Mbit/s. Is it normal behaviour?
<mva> H> sure it's normal with our Gbit connection.
<mva> lol
<baronos> нет ничего лучше 51гигабита :)
<mva> 51 гбита?
<mva> О_о
<CheGu> baronos: тогда уж 42
<admin-skif-biz> прывет
<admin-skif-biz> тут сегодня живые люди есть или спят все? Кто-нибудь testdisk с убитыми дисками восстанавливать умеет?
<admin-skif-biz> выходной, понятно. Ладно, попозже зайду
<teddyp1cker> да нет, есть тут живые
<teddyp1cker> только не приходилось пока
<admin-skif-biz> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<admin-skif-biz> testdisk
<andrex> http://habrahabr.ru/post/117661/
<andrex> !testdisk
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='testdisk'
<admin-skif-biz> второй день мучасюь - стандартные советы не помогают. Разделы видит - и все
<andrex> пиши на форум
<admin-skif-biz> придется. еще поковыряюсь. Сегодня все равно мало кто ответит
<markmx> Друзя, а как в хромиуме то флеш обновить? ато все плохо очень, дистр скачал, оталиенил, а толку нет
<markmx> продолжам скачки с хромиумом, где может лежать файлик default если не в /etc?
<baronos> tets
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<markmx> оу ееее :)
<markmx> сделал плагины :)
<baronos> ураа, Райден пришел :)
<andrex> где? O_O
<baronos> тавай ссылки :)
<[Raiden]> ))
<markmx> ссылки на сиськи
<[Raiden]> Занят был, новости не читал ещё. Могу только на мой комент на лоре кинуть.
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/kde/9058192?cid=9062367
<andrex> markmx, заплюсю обоих
<baronos> ну все логично и правильно :)
<artus> andrex, зообаньь их :D
<baronos> и вообще против солнца смотреть в монитор стремно :(
<[Raiden]> На улице тепло было в общем. КАкие уж тут новости.
<baronos> у меня до сих пор тепло и солнце :P
<[Raiden]> Ну у нас тоже , не так правда как у вас ) ПРосто у меня уже ноги отвалились , за день.
<[Raiden]> +9 сча в общем примерно
<andrex> artus, если фотки сисек выкладут то  конешно)
<baronos> [Raiden]: ничего, в кде настроек много, ноги приделаешь быстро ;)
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> и тишина...
<Zeev_> а че ты хотел - не игрушки же
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/photo/2013/04/11/london/#0
<[Raiden]> тишина может и к лучшему. Федорщики вон как развлекаются:
<[Raiden]> [20:23:17] i.gnatenko.brain: обновил систему, поставил akmod-nvidia и после ребута получил systemd-readahead Failed to read event: Value tii large for defined data type
<baronos> [Raiden]: я сегодня тоже не кранче ошалел от установке дров)))
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> Фига себе. Впервые, по-моему, за долгое время, в свап чото запесалось.
<Kyshtynbai> 6 гигоф оперативы, но два отдал выртуальке).
<[Raiden]> иногда бывают программы изначально использующие свап.
<[Raiden]> правда в основном виндовые.
<Kyshtynbai> Да это вряд ли, никакого нового софта не ставил.
<markmx> други, мне бы фенечку-перделочку для клавиатурки, чтобы вот как тут было http://cache.lifehacker.com/assets/images/17/2011/07/1330-repeating-characters.jpg
<markmx> подскажите?
<mihail_newbie> и снова здраствуйте) я снова с вопросами)
<markmx> стойте стойте, мне только спросить и справочку отдать
<SergeyIT> markmx, когда то давно в вин делал такую
<markmx> :)
<markmx> вот на маке есть, в вебе в джикури есть, а мне бы в гнома
<SergeyIT> так напиши, не?
<markmx> счас запущу фасм и напишу на опкодах, мне так проще, чо я сразу не подумал :)
<SergeyIT> и чо ты не подумал? ;)
<mihail_newbie> есть ноутбук , с Intel HD 4000 и Nvidia gt630M , как вырубить интеловскую и поставить норм драйвера на Nvidia? бьюсь целый день, все никак
<markmx> mihail_newbie: о ну ты прям по адресу :)
<markmx> как раз бета дров вышла
<markmx> :) но тебе все равно придется развлекаться с бамблби или как оно там счас зовется
<markmx> я побаловался, и в итоге забил, тока в винде юзаю две карты, в линуксе сижу на интеле, вполне сносно рендерит редактор джини с пхп кодом :)
<[Raiden]> сча вроде налету переключать можно
<mihail_newbie> сама интеловская работает , Nvidia   lspci | grep VGA есть но в системе ни слуху ни духу
<[Raiden]> иди на форум, там много про это + читай новости про 319.хх дрова для нвидии.
<artus> markmx, нафига с ним развлекатцо?
<SergeyIT> а это http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=190100.0 не помогает?
<artus> mihail_newbie, sgfxi
<mihail_newbie> nvidia current ставил , система запускаеться но 640х800  и кча ошибок летит
<artus> 3 минуты и все работает
<[Raiden]> ну в общем совет не изменился.
<markmx> с инпутом мне помгите, как сделать чтобы при залипании на кнопке вылезал баллун с вариантами?
<[Raiden]> я не в курсе
<markmx> а мож и впрям, написать утилитину? :)
<markmx> все равно делать нечего
<markmx> тест
<ubuntuhelp> markmx, Понг понг понг...
<markmx> да что ты понгаешь я проверял инпут :)
<SergeyIT> во, и тест зависает
<mihail_newbie> тоесь я как понял интеловскую вырубить никак :(
<artus> mihail_newbie, ты вообще читаеш то что тебе пишут?
<mihail_newbie> ну меня на форум отправили , там читаю )
<artus> а, ну удачи, если те "3 минуты и все работае" подходит то можеш 3е суток на чтение форумов потратить
<artus> * не
<[Raiden]> можно выключать любую из 2 видеокарт. как временно , так и насовсем
<[Raiden]> но для этого надо читать форум.
<mihail_newbie> чтю
<[Raiden]> на хабрахабре ещё чего-то попадалось. КАк владелец десктопа больше ничего добавить не могу )
<[Raiden]> [23:53:44] konstantinjch: Такс, я себе LiveCD сваял 19 с KDE ;-) - федорщики выбирают...
<Kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Понг.
<Kyshtynbai> Чтось ютуб тормозит.
<Kyshtynbai> а, это плагин контейнир завис.
<Kyshtynbai> Как в ютьюбе на хтмл5 переключать? Вроде раньше можно было.
<artus> хром?
<Kyshtynbai> Попробую, что ж.
<Nastya_> Привет всем
<Scrimmer> Ребятки привет, есть тут кто пользуется читалками Amazon Kindle 5 ?)
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: http://youtube.com/html5 , любой бровсер
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси.
<[Raiden]> фф кстати можно пересобрать с поддержкой гстример. Будет уметь x264
<[Raiden]> правда от флэша всёравно не спасёт, в ютубе ролики с рекламой во флеше по любому
<[Raiden]> на данный момент
<Kyshtynbai> Никогда не попадалась реклама на ютубе 0_о.
<Kyshtynbai> а собирать файрфокс дело не благодарное, он обновляецца раз в месяц имхо.
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: да есть там... Вот хтмл5 включишь, увидишь, часть останется во флеше
<[Raiden]> угу, слишком часто. Меня хватило на 1 сборку.
<Kyshtynbai> Заценим!
<andrex> @kban --host Nastya_ пока 2.14
<artus> andrex, бесполезно)
<andrex> угу
<artus> @mode +b Nastya*!*@*
<artus> во как надыть)
<andrex> надо америку всю банить)
<andrex> припрется какаянить Nostya
<iFalkorr> браво
<iFalkorr> :) победили настю
<iFalkorr> всем конфетки за счет госдумы:)
<iFalkorr> а мне чаю
<artus> и фломааастерыыы
#ubuntu-ru 2013-04-14
<iFalkorr> и все усеуои
<iFalkorr> *уснули
<andrex> нет
<iFalkorr> я уже 4 часа на ногах
<iFalkorr> так скучно
<iFalkorr> пару месяцев назад это бы значило, что на часах 4 часа дня
<andrex> я незнаю сколько я уже на ногах но проснулся было темно) снег уже надоел
<iFalkorr> а я проснулся от дождя. в 4 утра
<iFalkorr> доождик:)
<iFalkorr> :-Р
<iFalkorr> не снег. дождь
<iFalkorr> наконец то
<andrex> ну у меня твердый дождик)
<andrex> в пятницу был дождище
<iFalkorr> твердый дождик звучит неправильно. примерно как жидкий стул, только твердый
<markmx> текс
<markmx> вот и я
<markmx> надо бы мне помоч с програмингом на кути к гномах, подскажите? хочу получить хендлы всех окошек, и выслать им сообщения, чтобы сменить титлы, в какую сторону копать?
<rusman> привет
<rusman> подскажите
<rusman> что такое лицензия GNU
<rusman> в двух словах
<rusman> если я скачал исходник и немного его переделал под себя
<rusman> что я должен?
<andrex> мне виллу на карибах
<rusman> а кроме этого
<markmx> ну мне тоже получается :) свободная лицуха, распространяй, продавай
<markmx> всем пофиг
<rusman> ну а там нет такого в лицензии
<rusman> что если я использую их код
<rusman> то должен предоставить свой
<rusman> если выпустил shareware, то это нарушение лицензии или нет
<andrex> шараварную ты создать не сможеш, там есть условие можеш изменять что хочеш но, получившееся будет издано под gpl и любой человек будет иметь права на продукттеже что и ты
<andrex> если закроеш исходники то мне виллу на карибах тогда) вобщем тебя засудят
<andrex> запатентовать можно только свой личный код
<rusman> а понятно
<rusman> значит новая ubuntu phone будет открытой
<rusman> как android
<ruslanry> привет
<ruslanry> Есть кто?
<ruslanry> помогите плиз слаборазвитому +)
<andrex> бубунту хелп
<ruslanry> кк
<ruslanry> а как правильно имя канала будет?
<andrex> убунту ру
<ruslanry> м.. нет, убунту хелп
<ruslanry> или я не так понял
<andrex> убунтухелп > ubuntuhelp
<ruslanry> там только инглиш, или религия позволяет на русском спрашивать?
<andrex> геде?
<ruslanry> ubuntuhelp
<andrex> а как хош
<andrex> !help > ruslanry
<ubuntuhelp> ruslanry, please see my private message
<andrex> и вобще
<andrex> !ask > ruslanry
<ubuntuhelp> ruslanry, please see my private message
<djdduty> всем привет
<teddyp1cker> привет канал!
<teddyp1cker> кто-нибудь может мне сказать как заставить inkscape печатать (файл-напечатать) ?
<teddyp1cker> а то в очередь печати попадает и все - ничег не проиходит просто висит
<teddyp1cker> из других мест все ок печатается
<andrex> teddyp1cker, это ты на форуме писал?
<teddyp1cker> нет
<teddyp1cker> но видел пост вроде
<andrex> там помоему нужно выбрать другой формат данных при печати в настройках
<andrex> толи raw толи pdf
<andrex> непомню
<teddyp1cker> andrex: там вот что выбрать можно - http://i.imgur.com/RAjtsjB.png
<teddyp1cker> andrex: пробовал оба - не помогло
<andrex> в настройках принтера посмотри
<teddyp1cker> оке, вечером гляну
<ruslanry> как autofs заставить монтировать сетевую шару по обращению как каталогу?
<artus> как в мане написано так и заставить
<artus> утра
<andrex> artus, й
<ruslanry> не получается
<artus> ruslanry, чего в фстаб писал?
<ruslanry> а там тоже нужно?
<ruslanry> я auto.master Правил
<artus> че????
<artus> кто такой автомастер? :D
<ruslanry> нет, мне не нужно чтоб пристарте системы шло монтирование
<ruslanry> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Autofs_(%D0%A0%D1%83%D1%81%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9)
<ruslanry> типа такого нужно
<artus> ruslanry, эмм, в бунте эти костыли ненужны
<artus> ruslanry, какая бунта  то у тя ?
<ruslanry> м... ясн, знчит я вообще не по адресу...
<ruslanry> у меня вообще не бубунта
<ruslanry> rasbian, для малины
<ruslanry> ядумал прокатит
<artus> аа, ну так с миром мил человек, провожать не буду ))
<ruslanry> кк
<ruslanry> бб
<artus> хотя руслан или тупит или я не понимаю) на малину совать иксы - изврат, серевые шары если маунтить - то проще сразу в фстаб
<andrex> artus, кстати проидентись на боте, он вылетал седня если автоматом не стоит идент
<artus> @op
<artus> у меня все пучком)
<andrex> ясно)
<andrex> у меня автоматом стоти минус 1 если хост меняется то облом) к примеру с вебгейта или с тора если зайти
<artus> andrex, opa = "msg ChanServ op $channel $nick" в алиас и можеш не заморачиватся )
<andrex> ну это есть fop уменя fvoice fdeop fban
<artus> паказывай ))
<andrex> итд
<andrex> гг
<artus> через чансерв и $channel  а там ток ник , так штоле ?
<andrex> eue
<andrex> угу
<artus> кстати да, надыть себе вписать
<artus> потом, какнить
<andrex> artus, почти незаметно кто дал\снял, тока в сервисном окне пишет что тот то да опа или ещё чегото
<andrex> тому у кого сняли
<andrex> а вобще у чансерва есть свои комманды через ! тока их активацию ирк опы выключили
<adminn> У меня стоят Ubuntu 12.10 и Mint 14, они используют общий хомяк. Можно сделать так, чтобы настройки графтческих оболочек хранились в разных папках?
<artus> лехко, юзай разный хомяк )
<adminn> что тогда с остальными конфигами и настройками делать?
<artus> симлинки
<andrex> artus, вот такое у мня в алиасах вобщем http://pastebin.com/7M46Dxq7
<artus> alis = "/msg alis" Оо
<artus> это типа масло масляное?
<artus> andrex, listop = "msg ChanServ ACCESS $channel LIST" во, такого вроде нет у тя
<andrex>  /msg лень набирать)
<artus> оу
<andrex> faccess list так
<artus> а, точно
<andrex> faccess add del итд
<artus> оказываетцо у меня есть немного в дефолтном конфиге
<andrex> мб
<andrex> вот такая фигня тока и палит что это был ты) ChanServ (ChanServ@services.): You have been voiced on #ubuntu-ru by artus
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/644140
<admin-skif-biz> коллеги, подскажите, где изменить размер шрифта в начальном загрузчике гнома. А то уж больно здоровые буквы под логотипом лехут, что в экран не вмещаются
<[Raiden]> это ты так lightdm назвал?
<tagezi> всем привет
<[Raiden]> привет
<admin-skif-biz> его - lightdm
<[Raiden]> на сколько я знаю, в юнити\гноме нету конфигураторов для него. Так что гугли про конфиги и правь если надо.
<[Raiden]> made for easy (c)
<admin-skif-biz> exit
<ddsss> народ - а кто нибудь может подсказать где есть дешевый впс в россиии?
<tagezi> [Raiden], ты не помнишь гденастраивается разрешение экрана и количество мониторов?
<[Raiden]> для начала все настройки кде в системсеттингс
<[Raiden]> включая настройку Экран
<[Raiden]> но я не пользовался никогда, даже когда было 2 монитора.
<[Raiden]> Я настраивал через nvidia-settings
<tagezi> блин, нифига там нет.. даже разрешения не могунайти
<tagezi> и у меня не инвидиа ))
<[Raiden]> тогда не ко мне )
<tagezi> мистика короче.. )) в Бнити всё нормально, в ласточке всёнормально, в кде всё шиворот на выворот 0
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> Ю*
<[Raiden]> tagezi: А что на выворот-то?
<baronos> кде
<[Raiden]> молодец , 5
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> уряя, в четверти 5 выходит. няя :D
<[Raiden]> baronos: кажется ты прав, в 4.10х в кубунте пропали настройки монитора )
<[Raiden]> надо валить к сусеводам или на писилинуксос какой-нить
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ты тут?
<[Raiden]> tagezi: в общем вот секрет и после установки раскоментируй строку обратно в startkde http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0414/h_1365964331_3876696_5f5e483546.png
<[Raiden]> в 13.04 наверное само будет доставляться. До 4.10 за это отвечал другой пакет
<[Raiden]> в общем при обновлении не поставилось, но виновато кде адназначна )
<artus> baronos,Oo
<baronos> artus: шампанское открывай :)
<artus> baronos, я тебя баюс
<bosyi> как редактировать симлинк?
<artus> надо гуи редактор симлинков :)
<artus> bosyi, внутренняя чуйка подсказывает что создать новый , как ты на этот лайвхак смотриш? )
<bosyi> новый это костыль))
<artus> палюбому , ага
<baronos> на кути главное его делать
<bosyi> Гуи?))
<baronos> ну конечно
<bosyi> лол
<bosyi> в общем создам новый
<bosyi> но интересно как его отредакрировать
<artus> нездавайся!!!
<artus> ты еще можеш потратить неделю на поиск решения ))
<artus> а ваще ln -f -s /new/link /old/link
<artus> но это для слабаков
<tagezi> [Raiden], спасибо.. попробую
<bosyi> artus, спс
<bosyi> паралельно нашел по первой ссылке гугла
<artus> ))
<bosyi> а как задать симлинк, если то на что мы ссылаемся будет с параметром исполняться?
<[Raiden]> bosyi: никак
<[Raiden]> это над оскрипт делать, либо альяс или функцию в настройках баша. Я предпочитаю отдельные файлики
<bosyi> уже так и сделал
<tagezi> [Raiden], да, почтавилось.. действительно в пакете было дело
<[Raiden]> видимо он не вошел в текущий кубунту-десктоп, либо этот пакет не обновлялся
<[Raiden]> не знаю на сколько удобынй конфигуратор, но его отсутствие - это косяк кубунты )
<tagezi> [Raiden], и по поводу того что виновата программа я не говорил что виновата кде.. ) вобще обвинять программу не коректно.. не нравиться не пользуйся )))
<[Raiden]> ок )
<tagezi> [Raiden], да, скорее всего просто не вошёл
<tagezi> [Raiden], потом посмотрю на сколько удобный.. сейчас уже закончили смотреть фильм... я там дугими путями выкрутился..
<tagezi> но выглядит заманчего )
<[Raiden]> а какой фильм?
<tagezi> [Raiden], Moonrise Kingdom
<tagezi> 2012 года
<[Raiden]> спс, сча гугльну
<aleksei`> всем ночи
<adska> Ave всем.
<adska> artus: дядь, привет, ты тута?
<adska> йолки... Ладно, тогда тупой вопрос. Может, кто-нибудь знает, как задержать выведение пинга на openwrt (стоящий на виртулбоксе)? Не реагирует вообще ни на что, летит себе и плевать хотел
<adska> А не, отбой. Глюк словил просто.
<adska> artus: Дядь, как появишься - дай знать.
<artus> adska, ку сонц )
<adska> artus: Да ладно, ты не спишь??? =) Вот это сюрприз. Жена не ругается?
<artus> adska, да я работу работал )
<adska> artus: Ничего так =) Поздновато для работы вроде.. Слушай, солнц, ты, кажется, ставил сервер-клиент на WCF
<artus> Оо , я даже не знаю кто это )
<artus> го на талкс
<artus> ща разберемся че к чему)
<adska> Да я там вроде =)
<artus> adska, Бюро Всемирной федерации кошек WCF в России ? :D
<adska> artus: :D Ахъ, если бы
<artus> adska, не )) /join #linuxtalks
<adska> Ааа, иду
#ubuntu-ru 2014-04-07
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<s0r0ka> Всем привет
<tagezi> утра всем
<SergeyIT> раннего
<tagezi> зачем же так? можно просто хорошего
<JohnDoe_71Rus> понедельнешного
<tagezi> не, понедельнишное утро кончилось полтора часа назад.. так что можно какогонибудь другого... можно по выбору, кроме понедельнишного =)
<tagezi> слыхали да? http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39507
<tagezi> сони чтонибудь делает из опенсорс?
<SergeyIT> для себя может и делают
<tagezi> нада им байкот объявить
<SergeyIT> бесполезно - они самодостаточны
<tagezi> они не могут быть самодостаточными, так как живут засчет потребителя )
<tagezi> перезагружусь.. гляну что там за ядро прилетело
<SergeyIT> поймал ядро?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: угу, вроде даже ничего не отвалилось )
<SergeyIT> вызов худ с правого альта на левый переехало (как всегда при обновлении ядра)
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/816629
<tagezi> SergeyIT: у тебя юнити 8 уже?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: бред это, а не статья ))) иметь 210 тысяч предзаказов и быть не прибыльной? они могли обеспечить себя работой как минимум на пару лет
<SergeyIT> я не ссзб )
<tagezi> ты просто зб )
<SergeyIT> где-то так, да )
<[Raiden]> Ну, то что проект закрыт точно не бред.
<tagezi> да от прохорова ничего другого и не следовало ожидать.. скорее всего и разработок никаких не было, просто попиариться нужно было
<tagezi> кстати, продажа тоже пиар акция, могбы подарить, только это не так много щумубы наделало, не так впечатляюще былобы..
<andrex> @op
<andrex> @deop
<andrex> hi all
<SergeyIT> и тебе hi
<snql> @op
<snql> оп, оп. хто не скаче той москаль
<tagezi> дада и тебе ол
<only_you> snql: слава Україні
<SergeyIT> кто Слава с Украины?
<tagezi> only_you: он же с беларусии )
<only_you> я то думал)
<snql> хоть я и с беларуси
<snql> но в душе я москаль
<[Raiden]> Попробовал сделать панормау в hugin , склеилась. Но некотоыре прогарммы пишут что изображение содержит ошибки и не может быть показано
<[Raiden]> ...раму*
<[Raiden]> http://yadi.sk/d/CSx92gR3Lx2ys
<tagezi> открой в гимпе и заново экспортируй
<tagezi> и увилим чья правда )))
<tagezi> в хроме полноразмерная из яндекса не показываеть, скачаная открываеться на ура
<[Raiden]> в дельфине ещё превью битое. Ошибки видимо есть. Гимпом я коенчно вылечу, но в общем я не в восторге )
<tagezi> да, хугин гдето пачкает
<tagezi> я реэкспорт в гимпе сделал, всё нормально запахало и в броузерах
<tagezi> так что нужно багрепорт писать.. странно.. сколько им пользовался не разу не было такого
<[Raiden]> после гимпа ок http://yadi.sk/d/HI5RsMkLLx59S
<tagezi> у меня кстати в дельфине превью работает с твоим файлом )
<[Raiden]> превью которое прям в списке файлов даёт битую картинку
<[Raiden]> во втором варианте ок. В общем косяк хугина
<tagezi> да кося, нужно багрепорт страчит
<tagezi> единственая нормальная прога по сшивке панорам в лине
<SergeyIT> щас бы куда уехать, да панорамы поглядеть, а не в экран пялиться (
<tagezi> угу, осталось недельку
<tagezi> и в паход
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2014/04/07/donetsk1/ - ппц там творится. Неужели те кто пришел к власти не видят свою некомпетентность и то что они теряют страну? А может так и было задумано? Типа сирийский вариант, вогнать регион в войну и разруху руками местных же жителей.
<[Raiden]> простите, вырвалось )
<only_you> просто путлеру все мало
<only_you> решил до президентских віборов оттяпать сколько сможет
<[Raiden]> Вас просто пугают путиным. Что бы вы не видели что творится )
<SergeyIT> а оно ему надо?
<[Raiden]> +1
<only_you> творится то, что приезжие титушки с рашки захватівают ода
<only_you> надо
<only_you> Крім же оккупировал
<only_you> аппетит приходит во время еді
<[Raiden]> Я читал интервью с этнически русской англинчанкой, она и то понимает, что крымчане не хотели быть в составе украины. А в составе такой, какую её хочет сделать ваше правительство - подавно.
<[Raiden]> И последнее относится не только к Крыму.
<[Raiden]> Что же касается действий РФ, то по любому она защитила свои интересы в крыму - я даже не буду с этим спорить )
<[Raiden]> Но живут там не титушки, как и в донбасе.
<[Raiden]> А украинцы, в донбасе всё ещё украинцы.
<only_you> митингуют приезжие титушки, а не местніе жители
<[Raiden]> т.е. ты хочеш ьсказать, что на этом видео все граждане РФ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPP_JN7Q2Q8
<tagezi> [Raiden]: может ты будешь говорить на политические темы на других каналах?
<tagezi> может хватит срать сюда?
<[Raiden]> Ну может и хватит.
<[Raiden]> Мой вопрос можно считать риторическим.
<[Raiden]> Нам просто всё это не так безраличн окак вам, эммигрантам )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: если ты считаешь что мне судьба родины безразлична, то ты глубоко ошибаешься, просто я не сичтаю что на канале нужно устраивать срачь.
<tagezi> тут русского ворящие седят, а не русские, и эти политические темы ни как не относятся не к убунте не IT вообще
<[Raiden]> ок. Хотя я не вижу ни вопросов ни особого срача. Я нискем не ругался.
<tagezi> это ты так считаешь
<[Raiden]> Тут не запрещены разговоры когда нет обсуждения убунты.
<tagezi> человек ушёл не потому что ему тут не о чем поговорить, а потому что ты начал политику опять гнать
<tagezi> ну правильно, давайте теперь на на джабере матом ругаться и всякую хрень говорить
<[Raiden]> Его право. Зато я пишу тут Слава России ) [14:48:12] [only_you]snql: слава Україні
<[Raiden]> НЕ пишу
<tagezi> [Raiden]: http://news.softodrom.ru/ap/b19468.shtml
<tagezi> читал?
<[Raiden]> Неа. Я не слежу особо за другими \ не мейнстрим дистрами.
<tagezi> а чо тут следить.. попилили.. как всегда украли и слиняли
<[Raiden]> Мне на опеннете попадалось про гослинукс для чиновников, на основе центоса. У нас почему-то в РФ есть некая любовь к продукции ред хет, пусть даже через 3-и руки.
<[Raiden]> Вполне возможно что эта любовь заслуженная. Не зря та компания является прибыльной.
<tagezi> там классный комент есть: "Если я усну и проснусь через сто лет и меня спросят, что сейчас происходит в России, я отвечу, - ПЬЮТ И ВОРУЮТ".(C)Салтыков-Щедрин
<[Raiden]> А если он проснётся в англии? )
<tagezi> гослинукс радосная весть, может смогут перейти.. поеду к пристову отчитывать по элементам спрошу как обстоят дела в реале )
<tagezi> не логично.. вопрос про россию.. даже если россия станет раем, там всёравно будут пить и воровать... в россии как норма выпить по поводу и дез повода, и как гордость что-нибудь подрезась, спереть, стянуть
<tagezi> теперь ещё законы которые узаконивают воровство пытаються пропихнуть.. браво
<[Raiden]> Наверное будут
<[Raiden]> Но пьянство не является только российской чертой
<[Raiden]> и тоже не про убунту )
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/101013596189918500374/posts/ZyKvDE9TM4v
<tagezi> вместе с коментариями ) чел странный, как-то не логично всё говорит
<[Raiden]> мне нормально
<[Raiden]> У нас ещё законы обновились. Свободные лицензии больеш силы стали иметь. Новость уже лень гуглить
<tagezi> в октябре оновяться
<tagezi> редакция ещё не вступила в силу
<tagezi> http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/online.cgi?req=doc;base=LAW;n=160104;fld=134;dst=177;rnd=0.3639892984647304
<[Raiden]> ну, спс за поправку. По факту это уже решено )
<tagezi> наверное, наше правительство подумало что кастыли в законе это круто.. и придумало определение свободной лицензии
<tagezi> вместо того что бы написать нормальный закон
<tagezi> по сути свободные лицензии всегда работали в России, просто фанатикам шило в заднице сверлило... Налоговая россии лицензию CC использует уже года 3 или 4
<tagezi> Росстат, тоже отдаёт с 2010 года под свободной лицензией информацию, ограничивая её только для оперативной
<tagezi> альтлюнукс вообще хрен знает сколько лет на российском рынке, и официально ставился на кучу компов, например в техже школах
<Timon_Crazy> Господа и дамы, рабочие и колхозницы, товарищи: Поделитесь инвайтом на демоноид а ?) Буду признателен. Сильно
<[Raiden]> всёравно же тихо http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oa5kSJ3kDc , у автора топора есть свои видео...
<[Raiden]> а нет, то чот по сле запятой не читайте )
<SergeyIT> там не читать, а смотреть надо, да? Как он буратину делал?
<[Raiden]> ну, типа того )
<[Raiden]> таким топором можно и буратину
<tagezi> топорик бы на своем телебы показывал.. а то по деревьям любой дурак мохать может
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], живых буратин дргим методом делают
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/evernote-linux-client-nixnote-2-beta.html
<tagezi> наконец хоть до ковото допёрло что джава тормазная )
<[Raiden]> http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=130 - и наконец-то почти топик
<SergeyIT> tagezi, не святотатствуй - джава быстрее асма работает
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а в истчнике информации ни слова про кубунту )
<tagezi> если опенсор не перевералбы новости, они бы были бы полезнее
<[Raiden]> на скриншоте явно кде, без вариантов. И сначала стим появился под убунту.
<tagezi> дада, а теперь они его пилят только под дебиан
<tagezi> то что это можно запустить на кде, я не сомневаюсь.. но они даже как ide предлагают кутикреатор, а не кдевелоп
<[Raiden]> Ну, про дебиан не слышал, не буду коментировать. Не слышал что бы дебиан особо стремился куда-то ) Больше смысла делать под убунту.
<tagezi> эм.. вообщето ещё пол года назад они выпустили свою ос, которая являеться чуть переделаным дебианом
<[Raiden]> http://richg42.blogspot.com.br/2014/01/vogl-opengl-tracerdebugger-bonus-content.html
<only_you>  Distros we're developing on: Kubuntu 13.10, Ubuntu 12.04, Linux Mint
<only_you> а как же  debian
<tagezi> ну они тестят видимо на убунту а потом нормально релизят на дебиане
<tagezi> стимОс всёравно на дебиане выпущина, а не на убунту как очень ожидали и хотели
<[Raiden]> про стимос я как-то не подумал, не знаю тогда. Основано на дебиане != дебиан. Ну или как посмотреть )
<tagezi> просто на убунту народ всеядный, в ошибкам и глюкам проще относиться, поэтому можно тестить споконой, не боясть что быдут обливать говницом.. будут колотся и дальше жрать, но багрепорты будут поступать, значит будут отлаживать
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfovzAu2dZ0 - у этого мужика забавные видео про лес и топор точн отакой же формы и распорки (в других видео).
<tagezi> и да.. там зависимостей от кубунту всёравно нет, так что оно идёт на кубунту точно также как и на лубунту
<[Raiden]> Или просто доля дебиана не столь значительна и молода. Если откинуть хостинги и другие виды серверов и оставить только то где мог бы быть нужен стим.
<tagezi> стим не нужен вообще
<tagezi> http://www.raspberrypi.org/raspberry-pi-compute-module-new-product/
<tagezi> чото они монстра какого-то придумали
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> штранно, они сделали вычислительный модуль на процесоре BCM2835.. очень странно.. интересно что они собираються им вычислять )
<[Raiden]> http://www.casemods.ru/image.php?imgname=./templates/images/items/it1333219209&dimension=500
<[Raiden]> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/dolphin-folder-color?content=164008
<tagezi> первая классная )) вторая на любителя.. помоему вырвиглазно как-то
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> а, там можно задавать цвета.. интересно,
<[Raiden]> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/k8?content=164449
<[Raiden]> ПРо не кде кто-нить другой будет постить )
<tagezi> цветовая индентификация проще намного вопринимается чем знаковая
<[Raiden]> Тут наверное соглашусь или когда 2в1.
<tagezi> а есть плагин чтобы сделать плитку как вин8? )
<[Raiden]> Хм )
<[Raiden]> пока не встерчал. Есть только похожее на выбор софта в гш и юнити. takeoff menu и simple welcome от Росы.
<tagezi> для планшетников было бы наверное здорово... кде на них вроде нормально пашет, только всё что попадалось как-то не очень по юзабельности
<[Raiden]> Есть ещё тип рабочего стола с поиском и категориями прям на столе
<[Raiden]> поиск и запуск зовётся
<tagezi> не, на раб стол можно чо угодно напихать.. этож виджиты )
<tagezi> интересно именно оформление среды..
<tagezi> может кто сделает похожее.. просто назло виндузятникам )
<tagezi> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-oLpgQUQrwxY/U0LPpwY-neI/AAAAAAAAJMY/q2JEgbSuJ6Q/w898-h561-no/Oslo+Foto+Rudi+Flech.jpg
<tagezi> после появления мылниц и фотошопа, народ перестал уметь снимать (
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0407/h_1396887870_1400760_47abc4c57a.png - поиск и запуск , верхняя строка - избранное.
<[Raiden]> На мыльницы вполне можно снимать, если уменьшать изображения , что бы небыло видно артефактов и шумов. Вот например http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0407/h_1396887989_4094601_b24db968b1.jpeg
<[Raiden]> 12 мп в оригинале с некоторой размазней.
<tagezi> фокус странно взят.. глаз ломает
<[Raiden]> Я ещё увидел 1 момент, что если просто всё размыть убирая шум, то получается отстой. А если размыть ещё сильнее всё кроме главног ообъекта или его части , то может получиться красиво и основаня часть шумов попрячится ) Это не про эту фотку , а воо
<[Raiden]> бще.
<[Raiden]> возможно не каждому кадру подойдёт
<tagezi> новость от четвёртого числа пришла в россиию http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39511 )
<tagezi> от третьего даже
<tagezi> про навеение ракет не написали )
<tagezi> http://okfnlabs.org/blog/2012/12/13/bundesgit-german-laws-on-github.html
<tagezi> интересно, для нас когданибудь такое сделают?
<tagezi> всмысле для россии )
<andrex> да у нас законы не читают и не выполняют если даже гдето сышали про них, такшто нафиг оно ненада
<tagezi> ну, мне нужно ) я пишу не только о использовании диаграм в ЛО )
<andrex> ну мне тоже некоторые нужны, но я их либо с консультанта либо с итс вытаскиваю
<tagezi> чо это ты не спишь в такую рань?
<tagezi> ну так это типа расширения для вставки в odt документы
<andrex> эм, позднь?
<tagezi> ну, вроде да.. часов 5 утра )
<andrex> без 12 4
<tagezi> ага.. темболе )
<Sergey_IT> сумерков
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> у меня уже стемнело )
<[Raiden]> http://www.cnews.ru/news/top/index.shtml?2014/04/07/567140
<tagezi> ну англия только месяца 3 как спохватилась, естественно они не успели перейти.. ну и мс понимая что покупки их системы быльше не будет пытаеться выжать из них максимум
<[Raiden]> да, хорошее объяснение )
<tagezi> и там всего получаеться 340 милионов рублей
<tagezi> если посмотреть что на строительстве олимпиады было украдено 18 милиардом... то понятно цена не большая
<tagezi> странно что мс гайки до упора не закрутила вынудив купить вин8, и перейти на него
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39514
<tagezi> правда хром ос фуфло, туда даже ЛО не поставить без плясок
<Sergey_IT> пусть помучаются
<tagezi> но впринципе, по идее там убунта в пол пинка олжна запуститья
<[Raiden]> в хромбуках может быть места мало для комфортной работы. Стоит проверить.
<[Raiden]> лучше не парить мозг и покупать полноценные решения )
<[Raiden]> в жизни и так масса ситуаций когда надо включать мозги. Вместо того что бы дорабатывать купленный фуфел.
<[Raiden]> но если очень хочется , то можно
<tagezi> европа не любит мс, они реально стараются перевести народ на спо.. просто англичани медленый народ.. вон, на космонавта посмотрите
<tagezi> нет что бы акцию устроить с убунтой
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> даже релиз сдвинули только на 10 дней, вместо того что бы на 8 число перенести и ускориться
<Sergey_IT> офисный планктон убунту не примет
<[Raiden]> Эвенки по ходу изобрели рюкзак с каркасом :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoorrB8b2dE&list=PL9206893D38E97873
<tagezi> только пояс ещё не успели )
<tagezi> всё на поечах таскают, бедняги
<[Raiden]> на груди стяжка тоже хорошая штука.
<[Raiden]> Хотя у меня всю жизнь был рюкзак типа ермака. Только позднее современный появился.
<Sergey_IT> а у меня багажник вместо рюкзака
<[Raiden]> А из города хотя бы выезжаешь? )
<tagezi> он зимнюю резину не меняет.. скорее все нет )
<tagezi> что можно вот этим типом диаграмм показать http://itmag.es/1hGLd
<tagezi> чото вооще в голову ничего умного не приходит
<tagezi> облака данных сних не слепить.. ну может и можно, но что-то очень подвести с параметрами должно
<tagezi> просто заместо линий использовать, так они читаються хуже тогда
<Sergey_IT>  [Raiden], так я по городу и не езжу
<[Raiden]> вот оно что
<[Raiden]> А нам в городах всё надоедает, мы надеваем рюкзаки и прёмся от них подальше. Время от времени )
<Sergey_IT> раньше тоже ездил с рюкзаком - последнее время в машине
<tagezi> старость )
<Sergey_IT> и ничего смешного (я хотя бы на лыжах этой зимой покатался, не в пример некоторым)
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> зато я на следующей неели в поход утопая :р
<tagezi> неделе*
<Sergey_IT> тебе проще - из питера далеко не утопаешь, ехать далеко надо
<tagezi> блин, вот так всегда.. статью писать 2 дня, со слишовкой, корректировкой.. а пример искать неделю
<Sergey_IT> а ты с примеров начинай
<tagezi> а разница то какая? у меня 7-8 диаграм в статье, по 2-3 дня не диаграму на посик примеров
<tagezi> получаеться статья в 3 недели.. жесть.. я так до сути никогда не дойду
<Sergey_IT> а ты с сути начинай )
<Sergey_IT> дисер, к примеру, так и пишется
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeUERF_P5vs&list=PL9206893D38E97873
<Sergey_IT> термоэлектричеством и сейчас активно занимаются
<tagezi> с сути, я и так сначала смотрю что можно создать, вдруг я что-то не знаю.. потом план смотрю, потом пишу основу и примеры ищу, а потом уже только введение и всё такое
#ubuntu-ru 2014-04-08
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> чото сегодня тих как-то, никто не летает, не носиться туда сюда
<tagezi> чо пьют горькую отмечают кончину винХП? )
<s0r0ka> хеллоу
<Timon_Crazy> Некто, знавший об уязвимости, мог прослушивать «зашифрованный» трафик почти во всем интернете с марта 2012 года, когда вышла версия OpenSSL 1.0.1. В то время была продемонстрирована успешная атака на TLS (BEAST), и многие перешли на защищенную версию TLS 1.2, появ
<Timon_Crazy> ление которой совпало с выходом OpenSSL 1.0.1.
<tagezi> утра
<Nismund> дня
<SergeyIT> сплитится... видать к релизу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вчера обновилися, синеезубые наушники не починили :(
<s0r0ka> однако
<s0r0ka> sudo rm -rf должно удалить все и вся
<s0r0ka> но ls -la показывает все так как было до подачи команды на удаление
<s0r0ka> ))
<s0r0ka> жму ls
<s0r0ka> вижу файлик
<s0r0ka> пишу rm -r имя файлика
<s0r0ka> на что rm выдает нет такова имени файла или каталога
<s0r0ka> открываю в окне
<s0r0ka> файлики присутствуют
<s0r0ka> удаляю
<s0r0ka> достаю фдешку втыкаю обратно как было так и осталось))
<s0r0ka> ааа
<s0r0ka> пробел непонимает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> !enter s0r0ka
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='enter s0r0ka'
<JohnDoe_71Rus> блин как там
<s0r0ka> в кавычках надобыло
<s0r0ka> писать если пробел есть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мысли в чате надо формулировать. не писать на каждой строчке
<s0r0ka> дак так хоть что то
<s0r0ka> а то зашел в чат вышел из чата зашел в чат вышел из чата
<s0r0ka> тоесть на канал
<s0r0ka> и тишина
<s0r0ka> виноват больше небуду
<s0r0ka> всеравно неполучаеться, кто сталкивался с проблемой удалить файлики на флешке?
<s0r0ka> винда после установки флешки начинает очень сильно тармазить и флешку так и неоткрывает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> проверка файловой системы на целостность
<s0r0ka> выпадает в ошибку, устройство зането
<s0r0ka> Device is mounted and no online capability in fsck tool for file system
<SergeyIT> ничего не понял...
<s0r0ka> есть флешка, на которую ничего не скопировать и не удалить
<s0r0ka> проверку файловой системы запускал из дисковой утилиты, точно такаяже ошибка поевляеться если выбрать жесткий диск на котором установленна убунта пишет тоже самое устройство зането
<SergeyIT> Device is mounted - тебе ничего не говорит?
<s0r0ka> что подключен, ее отмонтироват чтоли надо вначале?)
<s0r0ka> вот вывод форматирования раздела Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: Error calling fsync(2) on /dev/sdc1: Input/output error
<s0r0ka> проверку файловой системы сделал, ошибок необнаруженно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> найти офтопиковую утилиту от производителя либо под аналогичный контроллер флешки.
<s0r0ka> оки спасибо
<[Raiden]> Вейланд и мир могут работать на 1 машине без конфликта файлов\пакетов и т.д.?
<tagezi> андрюху спроси, у него вроде мир на какой-то тачке есть
<[Raiden]> andrex|off:  power on )
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39521
<tagezi> во, порусски написали
<UNIm95> tagezi: а смысл? сейчас usb свистки дешевле и быстрее делают
<tagezi> UNIm95: смысл чего?
<UNIm95> tagezi:  такой малинки
<tagezi> ну это аналог интеловской фигни на интеловском проце, только тут нормальный проц
<UNIm95> Чем он нормален?
<UNIm95> там же торможнутый проц
<tagezi> они обещают открыть документацию, что бы люди могли делать встраиваемые системы
<tagezi> ну дебиан там нормально пашет
<UNIm95> tagezi: Сколько малине лет?
<tagezi> 2 или 3.. не помню
<UNIm95> + пиар компания до этого: итого 4 ода и ничего не открыто
<UNIm95> + железяка сликом устарела
<UNIm95> слишком*
<tagezi> он позиционируеться как встраиваимая система.. причем дешовая.. на нём нормально идёт дестопная система, побишь мощи хватает.. всё что делаеть мощнее стоит в 2-3 раза дороже.. то что сделали русские, только на крышки унитаза для красоты ставить, а стоит
<tagezi> столькоже
<tagezi> возьми Beaglebone Black
<tagezi> он лучше, мощнее,но ценник начинаеться помоемй от 120
<tagezi> а малину за 30 можно купить, и к ней дофига перефирии.. можешь хоть танк на колёсиках собрать )
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWG40sBVdGE
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты чего, к партизанской войне готовишься? )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> не знаю. Летом может поморочусь с нетрадиционными способами добывания огня )
<[Raiden]> Просто, прикола ради
<tagezi> да там первые пол часа сложно, потом когда приспасабливаешь скучно становится.. на 3-5 минут дольше чем с зажигалкой
<tagezi> самый реальный способ выживальщиков добыть еду и огня, это загнать туриста курильщика.. и спички и мясо )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> полный набор
<[Raiden]> http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/451315.php/story01.htm
<tagezi> [Raiden]: в 14.04 11.2.202.346 стоит
<[Raiden]> она наверное сча везде стоит
<[Raiden]> обновится наверное )
<tagezi> может быть.. на chromiume проще, можно подпихнуть пепер.. для фф не знаю
<[Raiden]> фф берёт из папки в /usr/lib или из ~/.mozilla по вкусу
<[Raiden]> можно руками менять
<Sergey_IT> и где вкуснее?
<Sergey_IT> ночиз, кстати
<[Raiden]> кому как нравится
<[Raiden]> привет
<Sergey_IT> какой сокет лучше 1150 или 1155?
<[Raiden]> 1150 новее
<Sergey_IT> я знаю )
<[Raiden]> Некотоыре гвоорят в плане разгона хуже и в температурном режиме.
<Sergey_IT> 1150?
<[Raiden]> если это не учитывать, то наверное лучше.
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> сам гугльни какие-нить статьи )
<Sergey_IT> то есть доп. пропеллер необходим
<[Raiden]> может и нет, но там зауснули в процессор контроллер памяти и может что-то ещё - я уже не помню.
<Sergey_IT> да видел - там заинтересованные часто пишут...
<[Raiden]> кстати, по идее это должно упростить мамки, н опо факту они даже дороже
<Sergey_IT> ага - раза в два
<[Raiden]> Всёравно оффтопим.  Пролетающий самолёт на мыльницу с х20 зумом http://itmages.ru/image/view/1603148/73f9a8ef
<Sergey_IT> в альпах можно было их сотнями наснимать )
<Sergey_IT> одновременно штук по 5 было видно
<[Raiden]> Интересно
<Sergey_IT> а иногда военные пролетали (пониже)
<[Raiden]> Есть некоторые слухи, что после бродвела или через 1 архитектуру, интел выктит безсокетную, с процем на мамке.
<Sergey_IT> были такие слухи
<Sergey_IT> но это разумно на больших частотах
<[Raiden]> если учесть , ак часто они стали делать сокеты, то в целом без разницы. Один хрен с мамкой менять )
<[Raiden]> А насчет частот согласен.
<Sergey_IT> кстати у меня до ВВП Пулково 4 км по прямой (хорошо что самолеты в другую сторону взлетают)
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> раньше над домом летали
<[Raiden]> Я помю смотрел какие-то новости, там дома так близко, что люди живут и боятся что их самолётом зацепит.
<[Raiden]> Не помню правда какой аэродром )
<[Raiden]> Маячки стоят меж домов
<Sergey_IT> в Инсбруке почти так )
<Sergey_IT> http://goo.gl/cSSnTn
<[Raiden]> Понятно. Те были русские , из новостей.
<[Raiden]> в общем процы на 1155 вполне актуальны по производительности, так что сам решай )
<[Raiden]> Я может тоже буду менять в этом году. У меня 1 из первых корок и ддр2.
<[Raiden]> но не знаю когда
<Sergey_IT> в Саратове примерно также
<tagezi> да много где так
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/cjbHjs
<tagezi> и не мешают они )
<Sergey_IT> там я и самолетов не видел, а в инсбруке постоянно летают (и аэробусы)
<tagezi> там это где? )
<Sergey_IT> в лаппеенранте
<tagezi> они днём не летают.. восновном ночью.. покране мере днём я тоже не разу не видел их
<tagezi> днём только маленькие какието летают, типа куурузников, а ночью такие реальные самолёты ))
<Sergey_IT> а в инсбруке каждые 5 минут - но не мешают
<tagezi> аэробусов правда не разу не видел )
<Sergey_IT> из питера туда не дали возможности летать - перегружен аэропорт
<tagezi> у финов свои стандарты.. они улицы пылесосмами моющими пылесосят )
<Sergey_IT> везде есть свои ++ и - -
<tagezi> кстати, на алегро до вайникалы 1,5 часа вроде
<tagezi> правда от вайникалы нужно на такси ещё 20 минут
<tagezi> так что самолёты не нужны )
<tagezi> блин, осталась ещё онда статья по мастеру диаграм, и можно будет начать писать про нормальные вещи
<Sergey_IT> никогда такую литературу не читал
<tagezi> я тоже.. не вижу в ней смысла.. но народ постоянно вопросы глупые задаёт
<Sergey_IT> на глупые вопросы я обычно отвечаю вопросом
<tagezi> мы фанатики, такие фанитики.. вон посмотри на райдена, пиарит постоянно андройд и винду, но сидит на кубунте и помогает всем кто не зайжёт )
<tagezi> зайдёт
<tagezi> спать пора
<Sergey_IT> ага
<[Raiden]> По разному бывает. Сча из винды пишу )
<tagezi> наверное в игрушку рубишься )
<tagezi> или испугался дрявого флеша )
<tagezi> ладно, ночи
<Sergey_IT> до утра
<[Raiden]> софт кое-какой смотрел.
<[Raiden]> мыльница досталась с вифи. Можно на комп картинки передавать без шнурков. В лине не знаю пока получится или нет )
#ubuntu-ru 2014-04-09
<SergeyIT> утра
<[Raiden]> ку
<andrex> [Raiden], у меня mir тока стоит, фз будут они с вайлондом жить или нет, зависит от того какие зависимости у них если что то одно тянет с собой  что то, что пользуется другой прокладкой то наврятле будут жить вмсте
<andrex> кста приветы все)
<[Raiden]> привет
<[Raiden]> Может оказаться что нельзя будет поставить юнити в связке с другим де.
<andrex> угу
<[Raiden]> Не так критично для меня. Н овот в жабере я нашел человека которого это беспокоит
<andrex> эх давно я в жабер не заглядывал))
<andrex> ну пущай волуетсо) его проблемы, да и вобще поживем увидем че да как будет
<andrex> пока что все сырое нафиг
<[Raiden]> понятно
<SergeyIT> не ешьте сырое
<andrex> ыы, мы дегустируем)
<SergeyIT> иногда одного раза достаточно... и всё
<andrex> и ласты одни поплывут)
<andrex> эх, я комекадзер,
<andrex> пошел еще одно образование учить))
<andrex> в лбк
<SergeyIT> образование не учат - его получают
<andrex> ну эт я так шуткуя)
 * andrex обиделсо на SergeyIT 
<andrex> придирается гад)
<SergeyIT> за гада ответишь! )
 * andrex уполз в бункер
<[Raiden]> Сча ездил в Выхино по делам. Шел мимо какого-то университета. Там девченок было штук 10+- и почти все курили. Отвратное зрелище.
<[Raiden]> Напомнили своим образованием
<SergeyIT> тоже уполз...
<andrex> у мня на работе табакерок хватает, я из-за них чуть по новой курить не начал)
<andrex> идеш по всем углам стоят пыхтят, ижно слюна текет) особенно как тока начал бросать
<tagezi> утра всем
<tagezi> доброго
<andrex> фигасе утра)
<tagezi> когда проснулся - тогда и утро )
<[Raiden]> кто ходит в гости по утрам... (с)
<Philipp2007> Эх как я люблю обновления у кубунту 14.04. Второй раз за месяц отказывается система загружаться. Только мат и консоль выручают.
<[Raiden]> привыкай, бетаюзер
<Philipp2007> Так самое интересное, за 3 месяца до выхода работала намного стабильнее чем сейчас. Сейчас каждый день мб по 50 качается. Чего обновляют уже запутался.
<tagezi> +1 )
<tagezi> я ваще баюсь теперь обновляться.. то инет убъёться, то рабчий стол, то дебас
<Philipp2007> у меня сегодня d-bus слетел и в кеды не пускало ))) Пока инет из консоли не поднял и повторно обновление не запустил. Думаю пока релиз выйдет система успешно умрет от какого насилия над ней
<[Raiden]> Ну, я буду коментировать когда перееду.
<[Raiden]> пока могу сказать, что ест ьв виртуалке и обновлял вчера спустя месяц или два
<[Raiden]> всё ок
<Philipp2007> Да дело наверное в том что каждый день массово обновляются очень много пакетов. И бывает что на репах лежат и старые и новые версии. Это систему и рушит. Меньше надо просто систему обновлять пока такая волна пошла
<tagezi> не, систему рушит не оттестированые покеты, ошибки исправляют через 2-3 часа, какраз вонь начинаеться
<tagezi> я засекал как-то.. делал обновы каждый час.. и после бага засекал время когда придёт обновка очередная..
<tagezi> просто если обновился не в эти три часа, то пронесло )
<[Raiden]> с релиза текучка уменьшится.
<uffs> Вечер
<tagezi> я сегодня тоже не обновился.. и с д-бас пронесло )
<tagezi> да утро уже на горизонте )
<uffs> поясните как работают панели управления субдоменами плиз
<uffs> http://storage5.static.itmages.com/i/14/0409/h_1397068034_3503604_860589a28f.png
<uffs> вот например
<uffs> это ISP Manager
<uffs> что он делает? просто добавляет в конфигах апача запись с VirtualHost?
<uffs> или что-то еще?
<tagezi> Закрытый исходный код
<tagezi> хрен знает как он работает
<uffs> иначе говоря, мне достаточно добавить в sites-enabled конфигурацию с сабдоменом или нет?
<tagezi> это нужно к разрабам обращаться за технической документацией
<uffs> ого
<uffs> а как люди такие вопросы решают обычно?
<tagezi> гуглят, чаще всего
<tagezi> или звонят в тех поддержку за помощью
<tagezi> этоже закрытый продукт, у него скорее всего есть поддержка официальная
<uffs> понятно
<tagezi> как раскрыть скобки в (1-i)^t
<tagezi> блин.. чото мозг не варит
<tagezi> вернее даже так сумма от 1 до n ((V*P)-Fix-Vат*V)/(1+i)^n
<Sergey_IT> 1+i или 1 - i ?
<tagezi> +
<tagezi> хотя разница не большая ))))
<tagezi> получается E от 1 до т((V*P)-Fix-Vaт*V)*П jn 1 до n (1+i)^-1
<tagezi> jn=от
<tagezi> т=n ))
<tagezi> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-y3Y4-s8vxWo/U0VxxqfgQZI/AAAAAAAADmM/RfeQKIcmm_c/w604-h340-no/10.04.14+-+1
<[Raiden]> )
#ubuntu-ru 2014-04-10
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39544
<Leagnus> фигасе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Leagnus: это ты еще "всей" правды не знаешь
<Leagnus> дык поведай
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не могу. иначе придется тебя ликвидировать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати, все начали обратно выкачивать из ubuntu one?
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, а если кто не закачал, тоже выкачивать?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если есть желание, выкачивай :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня вообще акаунта нет
<oles_> а сколько еще таких уязвиомстей которые могут эксплуатироваться прямо сейчас? хах
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так вот об этом я и говорил Leagnus
<[Raiden]> что за птица? http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0410/h_1397131031_5955668_ac323abf75.jpeg
<andrex> фз чернобылский голуб походу
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Вчера попалась в Москве
<andrex> фз я сначала подумал что ястреб какойто, но лапы и клюв другие, значит голубь)
<[Raiden]> Не хищная точно
<andrex> угу
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/xOXqi5
<tagezi> их на юге почему-то лесными голубями называют.. видимо южане слок "ку" не могут выговорить )
<[Raiden]> кукушка мб да
<andrex> кулубь
<[Raiden]> andrex: южанин?
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> купи определитель птиц, хорошая штука )
<[Raiden]> Ну, врятли )
<[Raiden]> вас лучше спрошу
<tagezi> хотя тебе наверное будет проще с торента скачать
<andrex> купи купределитель кутиц
<andrex> [Raiden], ага, белый песок с нега падает каждую зиму и тепло - 40)
<andrex> б*
<andrex> тагезя поломалось
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> южанин относительно северного полюса.
<[Raiden]> Ещё 1 птичка http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0410/h_1397134846_2697476_f1298dcf92.jpeg
<andrex> рыжеклювый острохвост
<andrex> ыы
<andrex> тагезя починилось
<[Raiden]> Вторая птичка по ходу рябинник
<[Raiden]> вид дроздов )
<andrex> знают дрозды что получат, пип вот и не спят дрозды
<Philipp2007> А для конечного пользователя чем грозит Heartbeat-уязвимость? Пароли есть смысл менять или пока все сервера не закроют уязвимость смена пароля бесполезное дело? Андроид устройства тоже подверженны если интренет-банкингом пользоваться?
<oles__> андроид подвержен, если тебя заманят на специальный сайт то ключи утекут
<oles__> ну или могут в сессию вклюниваться например
<Philipp2007> печально. Вот и верь в шифрование.
<oles__> тут скорей кривые руки все портят
<andrex> если поставщики услуг вовремя обновят по то ничего не грозит, а все остальное человеческий фактор
<andrex> ну и заменят сертификаты
<andrex> правда если кто то додумалсо сить трафик себе то может старым ключиком развернуть его и спереть оттуда ченить вкусное)
<oles__> смысл в том что ключ которым шифруются данные генерится во время сессии и если пытаться расшфровывать чтото с помощью сертификатов украденных когдато давно то эффекта не будет
<andrex> http://heartbleed.com/
<tagezi> кстати, вопрос про смену паролей один из самых частых
<tagezi> говорят патчи готовы для всех систем.. нужно, но первое что нужно сделать это обновиться до патченой версии
<tagezi> ибо самая большия дыра - это папасться на сайт злоумышлеников
<tagezi> andrex: слушай, а в россии же запрещено шифрование свыше 64 бит без согласования с фсб, не?
<Philipp2007> !пинг
<tagezi> не пингует он тебя ) игнорирует, так сказать
<[Raiden]> Про такой запрет в рф я что-то не помню.
<[Raiden]> В США  есть запрет на экспор ткрутых алгоритмов )  + они хотят\учавствуют во всех открытых.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: я тоже много чего не слышал в жизни )
<[Raiden]> в убунте ша512 на пароли
<[Raiden]> и никто не возмущается в РФ
<tagezi> ну, то что они не возмущаются, это не значит что это разрешено..
<tagezi> в рашке полно примеров, когда есть закон и его ник-то не блюдёт
<Philipp2007> tagezi:  Ты все таки переехал в финляндию?
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> Philipp2007: тоже охото? )
<[Raiden]> А такой закон есть?
<[Raiden]> ГОСТ 28147-89
<Philipp2007> У тебя домен nanna.inet.fi. Это от провайдера же идет? Просто чего тут выскочило в чате 37-115-227-102-broadband.kyivstar.net? Это кто то с киева?
<[Raiden]> 256бит
<[Raiden]> И то это не закон , а 1 из старых гостов для КГБ
<[Raiden]> Если где-то слышал про 64бит, то не факт что такой закон в рашке есть.
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> ну, официально нужно получиться разрешение на использование шивровального оборудования определённой сложности алгоритма
<tagezi> циску например в россии просто так не поставить
<Philipp2007> tagezi: Ну это наверное официально )) Кто это будет контролировать то?
<tagezi> нужно разрешение от фсб.. вайфай роутеров хоть утыкайся, там ключ за 5 минут ломается, скорее защита от дурака, чем реальная
<tagezi> фсб.. поймают - сядишь
<tagezi> но указа чото я не не могу сейчас найти, мы его на ПОПИ разбирали
<tagezi> в сша ограничения в 40 бит на экспорт, причем только тех алгоритмов в которых нельзя востановить ключ
<Philipp2007> Где то читал что gsm специально делали со слабым шифрованием что бы меньше анб заморачиваться
<tagezi> http://www.consultant.ru/document/cons_doc_LAW_38847/?frame=1
<tagezi> шифровальных (криптографических) средств независимо от их назначения, реализующих симметричные криптографические алгоритмы и обладающих максимальной длиной криптографического ключа менее 40 бит, а также реализующих асимметричные
<tagezi> криптографические алгоритмы, основанные либо на разложении на множители целых чисел, либо на вычислении дискретных логарифмов в мультипликативной группе конечного поля, либо на дискретном логарифме в группе, отличной от названной, и обладающих
<tagezi> максимальной длиной криптографического ключа 128 бит.
<tagezi> ой, много наверное
<[Raiden]> Лицензирование средств != запрет на шифрование
<[Raiden]> ну т.е. я могу взять уже известное средство и зашифровать им
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0410/h_1397151789_9732940_53fd9b285f.jpeg  - Я думал это тоже синички, но оказывается с синенькой башкой имеют своё название: лазаревка.
<tagezi> ну, можешь.. судебные практики по шифрованию я не буду копать.. в лом
<Philipp2007> Как все сложно. Если ну очень хочеться что то зашифровать, то примените шифр Вернама. Точно без оригинального ключа ничего не востановишь в жизни
<Philipp2007> Правда для одного объема данных надо такое же объем ключа.
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: Ты фотоохотой или орниталогией заинтересовался? И вообще где снег нашел?
<tagezi> http://www.consultant.ru/document/cons_doc_LAW_128739/#p27
<tagezi> последня редакция.. там до 512 подняли для некоторых алгоритмов, и правильно назвали статью
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007: 4 апреля в мск был снег
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007: наверное фотоохотой, что бы гулять было веселее.
<[Raiden]> в 512 я уже верю без перехода по линку.
<tagezi> воробьиных вообще навалом
<Philipp2007> Вроде живу севернее а снега уже месяц нет. Смотрю у тебя аппарат с хорошей оптикой. Сам бы таким поиграл
<[Raiden]> да не очень, с зумом просто )
<Philipp2007> Видать ты птичку попросил не дергаться! ))
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> там освещённость была хорошая.. ))
<tagezi> выбержка маленькая, скорее всего даже под спорт заточеная
<[Raiden]> сча новые мыльницы очень скоростные 3-10 кадров в сек могут щелкать или фокусироваться  за 0.0х сек.
 * snql перемазал пасту первый раз за 3 года и кайфует
<snql> -30C :)
<tagezi> [Raiden]: кенон обычно пишет в форку характеристики съёмки
<[Raiden]> ну все по идее пишут )
<tagezi> ну не все.. мой зинит только моими руками в блокнотик )
<tagezi> и старый кенон тоже нифига не пишет
<[Raiden]> понятно.
<[Raiden]> Я встречался только с кенон и никон, там достаточно инфы.
<Philipp2007> Кстати термонаклейки где то продаются в см2? На ноуте поменять вместе с кулером? А то уже третий год поет? Втулки на венитиляторе износило?
<[Raiden]> я знаю только термоклей алсил 5. А наклейки\пластилин не встерчал отдельно.
<[Raiden]> но в теории должны быть. В китайских магазинах с вероятностью 146% :)
<Philipp2007> Просто если покупать с радиатором то на что вешать? Термопаста не катит как я понял
<[Raiden]> ну паста не будет держать. Надо крепление изобретать или клей , потом правда вероятность что отдерешь не высокая )
<[Raiden]> С другйо стороны радиатор может и не придётся отдирать
<[Raiden]> с такими вопросами лучше на оверклокерс ру или на ихбт
<kyshtynbai> Ку.
<kyshtynbai> Пацаны, а 14я не вышла? На сайте тока 13.10
<kyshtynbai> А мне на ноут надо поставиь. А смысл 13.10 ставить если она выходит на днях. Может, бета где есть для скачки?
<[Raiden]> kyshtynbai: 17 чтоли числа. Н оможеш ьпоставить последнюю бету или дейлибилд. Потом дообновится.
<[Raiden]> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ , http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<[Raiden]> кубунту подсунул нивзначай
<kyshtynbai> Мерси!
<kyshtynbai> Все видали уже новость про планку памяти в 128 гб?
<kyshtynbai> Вот наверное радость втыкать такую в сервак и статикой с кофты прибить.
<[Raiden]> Да, мне попадалась новость.
<[Raiden]> в железо для дома пока не влезит. Я больше 64 гб не встречал в описании мамок )
<[Raiden]> А серверное есть с поддержкой до 768
<[Raiden]> +-
<Sergey_IT> в тетрис играть уже 500Гб нужно ?
<[Raiden]> на 5 экранов с кубиками
<[Raiden]> больше в 500гб не влезит
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: он же теперь на скриптах пишется и новые баги как новый уровень
<kyshtynbai> понятно, что это не для дома
<kyshtynbai> мне на sed тетрис попадался
<kyshtynbai> вообще за гранью добра и зла.
<[Raiden]> Учитывая мировые тенденции по ожирению софта, для дома уже комфортно иметь 8+. У меня 4гб и  не редко не  хватает. Хотя никаким особым криминалом не занят )
<kyshtynbai> а вообще реально микросхему грохнуть статическим лепестричеством? Кто-то лично сталкивался?
<Sergey_IT> скоро тетрис из падающих сверху планшетом/ноутбуков придумают
<kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: ну две планки по четрые щас не ужас-ужас стоят.
<Sergey_IT> kyshtynbai, элементарно
<kyshtynbai> вот блин
<kyshtynbai> я скоро буду в голом виде оборудование собирать
<kyshtynbai> за ногу привязав медный провод к батаерее.
<[Raiden]> Да, цены номальные
<[Raiden]> смотри что бы не стукнуло, может к ней пол дома заземлилось
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> бывает (
<Sergey_IT> вообще то браслеты одевать надо
<kyshtynbai> О, надо руководству написать про браслеты.
<[Raiden]> Можно дотронуться до чего-то. До сборки. Разрядиться ) Может не даёт гарантий, но лучше чем ничего.
<kyshtynbai> Факт.
<Sergey_IT> тогда пусть землю обеспечат
<Sergey_IT> у нас на работе есть
<kyshtynbai> А перчатки например на спасут от такого?
<kyshtynbai> Латексные там медецинские?
<Philipp2007> У нас на работе приносили померить перчатки хитрые. Белые, тонкие и медными нитями прошитые. И плюс по колодочке на запястье что бы крокодильчик причепить для земли. Правда цена была негуманная, около 50 евреев за пару что ли
<tagezi> Philipp2007: есть просто браслеты с крокодильчиком
<Philipp2007> Да браслеты уже давно есть. Правда я ни разу не видил кто ими пользуется. Память статикой убитую не встречал. Ты пока компьютер разбирашь заряд с себя снимишь.
<tagezi> угу, а если в шерстяном свитере, то накапливаешь )
<kyshtynbai> а что там разбирать в юните крышку снял и всё
<kyshtynbai> она часто даже на кнопках открывается, откручивать винты не надо.
<Philipp2007> Слушай так админ в шерстяном свитере это прям не правильный админ получается. Должен в антистатическом быть ))
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> В латексном костюме из сексшопа
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> и цепи прикованой к батарее =)
<Philipp2007> Боюсь представить инструмент в руке вместо отвертки. ))
<Sergey_IT> вообще то при работе с компом не применял антистатику и проблем не было... а вот когда паяешь, иногда надо
<Philipp2007> Смотря что паяешь. На самом деле спалить какой нибудь чип или транзистр вне платы намного легче чем на плате. Помню еще давно был транзистр хитрый который нельзя было трогать и паять пока все ноги не закоротишь. Впаяешь а потом перемычку снимаешь
<Sergey_IT> таких хватает - с изолированным затвором
<kyshtynbai> Вставлю-ка я в ноут второй хард.
<Sergey_IT> все... кыштынбай не вернется (
<[Raiden]> )
<kyshtynbai> А 14я мне сейчас при установке в списке выбора ФС в том числе и бтрфс предложила
<kyshtynbai> Раньше вроде не было такого.
<[Raiden]> Ну, уже давно руками можно выбрать. И если это сделать, то осознаешь ущербность инсталятора. Например нелья опции выбрать compress=lzo например.
<[Raiden]> перед установкой
<kyshtynbai> хм
<kyshtynbai> мне не то чтобы это надо было
<kyshtynbai> просто сам факт.
<[Raiden]> Уже 2-3 версии можно выбрать
<kyshtynbai> Не обращал внимания, видимо.
<kyshtynbai> для ноутбучных хардов проблема теплоотвода сильно критична?
<kyshtynbai> Я не ссд имею в видую
<kyshtynbai> обычные нмжд 2.5 дюйма.
<kyshtynbai> Ссд тут кстати глядел на маркете, давно не смотрел их, а тут вот решил. так они что-то не дешевеют нифига.
<kyshtynbai> оо! Запомниоа вай-фай сетку и пароль, который я вводил при установке.
<[Raiden]> да, падение цен остановилось. Я хотел взять под систему ещё в том году, но жаба задушила
<kyshtynbai> По дефолту перключает раскладку по супер+пробел
<kyshtynbai> что за безумие) чем альт-шифт не угодил.
<kyshtynbai> Ну наконец допили фичу переключения приложений на таскбаре или как это сейчас называется колесом мыши.
<kyshtynbai> В Юнити.
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0410/h_1397160715_9775571_d79a588f7b.jpeg цветочек
<kyshtynbai> Одуванчег.
<[Raiden]> почти ) мать и мачиха
<kyshtynbai> годная трава кстати
<kyshtynbai> при кашле очень помогает отвар.
<OnkelTem> Я купил себе сегодня полноразмерный Apple keyboard. Подключил, выбрал в настройках MacBook Pro keyboard. Сижу вот привыкаю. Вообще конечно штука отличная
<OnkelTem> всем совету.
<OnkelTem> ю ))
<OnkelTem> пока не всегда попадаю правда ыыы
<[Raiden]> спасибо конечно
<OnkelTem> Зато в комнате наступила тишина, не прерываемая долбиловом по клавиатуре как раньше
<OnkelTem> Мне кажется скорость ввода увеличилась и уже без кажется - упростилась
<[Raiden]> с коротким ходом и ножничным механизмом клавы неплохой ускоряют ввод после обычной с мембраной
<[Raiden]> таков мой опыт, как устроена эпловская я не знаю )
<kyshtynbai> У меня на работе двое пацанов котируют механические клавы и довольны ими очень. Но я такую не хочу, так как: юзаю только ноуты и сто баксов за клаву это как-то смешно.
#ubuntu-ru 2014-04-11
<oles_> господа, а реализаций рдп серверов под линукс не существует или как с этим дело обстоит?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> oles_:  xrdp
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.ashep.org/2010/rdp-server-v-linux/#.U0eNU6JBVIg насколько хорошо работает не знаю
<oles_> JohnDoe_71Rus, о круто. спасибо
<oles_> Обнаружился только один неприятный момент. Если RDP-клиент «отвалится» до того, как вы завершите сеанс работы с X11, то потом не существует способа подключиться именно к этому сеансу.
<oles_> фейспалм
<oles_> да походу внц удобней
<JohnDoe_71Rus> oles_: http://alah-my.blogspot.ru/2013/09/rdp-debianubuntu.html
<oles_> надо постестить чтоли
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там линк на скрипт
<[Raiden]> лейка для душа http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0411/h_1397213256_6593844_a4e6f78a10.jpeg
<JohnDoe_71Rus> почему зеленая?
<[Raiden]> Весна, не созрело.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Был на строительном рынке по своим делам и попалось на глаза.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: вчера пробовал снова на 14.04 не починили bluetooth headset
<[Raiden]> Пиши багрепорт, я не знаю. Или ищи баг на ланчпаде и голосуй
<[Raiden]> Я не пользуюсь блютуз и ничего не могу сказать.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> проголосовал. ты мне линк и находил
<[Raiden]> Хм, ясно
<[Raiden]> Сам тогда чини, собери нужный софт )) Ну или погоди.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> до 17 погодю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> плохо что там нельзя писать баги на родном языке
<[Raiden]> да, это уж точно. Я бы несколько десятков на родном накатал бы.
<mpvhonest> (mpvhonest) Ubuntu 13.10 unity-lightdm Помогите пожалуйста, до окна авторизации не запускается, точнее проходит отбивку, но снова выкидывает на авторизацию.
<mpvhonest> Вы там повымирали?
<Leagnus> Блять, нам курс гривни опустили на 70%. суки, а не банкиры и правительство.
<[Raiden]> У них есть договоры с друзьями из ЕС
<[Raiden]> девальвация гривны вполне может в них входить
<[Raiden]> ой, этож политика.
<Leagnus> у нас пенсионеры получают по 900 грн - это 70 грёбаных баксов
<[Raiden]> Ну, я россиянин. Украинцы нас и так обвиняют во всех своих проблемах, так что я не буду коментировать. К тому же оффтопик.
<no_NICK> Leagnus: иди судА: #ukraine и докажи че-нить
<Leagnus> Украина - это не страна - это зона гражданского отчуждения
<no_NICK> это просто игра такая - "сталкер"))
<[Raiden]> Говорят в Чернобыле из-за финансовых пробелм может накрыться постройка нового саркофага.
<no_NICK> ага, видео смотрел, как там дождь на свинцовые потеки из активной зоны льет
<[Raiden]> http://img15.nnm.me/8/1/b/a/b/76dc03f2bc8b5cd31fa81799d96.jpg
<anderx> @kban 3600 Leagnus мат
<anderx> ss
<anderx> @kban Leagnus
<anderx> усе уже склероз
<anderx> забыл как ботой пользоваться
<no_NICK> )
<anderx> @help kban
<ubuntuhelp> (kban [<channel>] [--{exact,nick,user,host}] <nick> [<seconds>] [<reason>]) -- If you have the #channel,op capability, this will kickban <nick> for as many seconds as you specify, or else (if you specify 0 seconds or don't specify a number of seconds) it will ban the person indefinitely. --exact bans only the exact hostmask; --nick bans just the nick; --user bans just the user, and (1 more message)
<anderx> гривны им урезали понимаеш ли....
<no_NICK> не будет ли проявлением по нац. признаку?
<anderx> неа
<[Raiden]> да, думаю вопрос не в кассу )
<anderx> зато эмоций сколько))
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/1608040/39fc9b9e как бы корзиночка для перевозки питомца на велосипеде.
<anderx> бедный питомец
<[Raiden]> )
<no_NICK> )) люди, як клонувати диск в консолі?
<[Raiden]> no_NICK: ду ю спик инглиш?
<anderx> какой?
<[Raiden]> )
<anderx> диск
<anderx> а пофиг
<anderx> dd
<no_NICK> ну який, звичайний
<mpvhonest> А все там проблемы с правами были
<[Raiden]> dd не очень хорош если диски разного объёма.
<no_NICK> а точно, dd
<no_NICK> да, разного
<[Raiden]> тогда надо что-то, что умеет ресайзить. Либ осоздание фс и простое копирование , со всеми аттрибутами.
<anderx> да потом разметит нормально и усе
<anderx> либо клонзилла
<no_NICK> но это потом gparted решит
<[Raiden]> мб
<no_NICK> клонезилла долго - сутки, я постарею
<[Raiden]> есть partimage с возможностью ресайза вроде. Но все фс поддерживаются.
<anderx> ну фз скока юзал оно быстрее дд делала
<no_NICK> фз?
<anderx> фиг знает
<no_NICK> )
<no_NICK> акронис просто не по религии. Или...
<[Raiden]> http://rus-linux.net/papers/adv1/img/partimage1.png
<anderx> o_O
<anderx> незнал что оно так умеет
<anderx> потому что не юзал
<anderx> наверное
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: сбежит питомец из такой корзинки
<anderx> а не, просто не то прочел, непроснулся еще походу
<no_NICK> [Raiden]: спасибо!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.3dnews.ru/817816/print сам себе конструктор
<[Raiden]> no_NICK: я обычн обекаплю таром или просто копирую , потом загрузчик устанавливаю , если надо
<[Raiden]> не вижу особого смысла переносить конкретно фс
<[Raiden]> у дд правда ё плюс есть - имид можно монтировать  и юзать как реальное блочное устройство.
<[Raiden]> ё = 1
<[Raiden]> с другйо стороны редко\почти не надо.
<SergeyIT> давненько тут никого не банили
<no_NICK> угу, не знал такого. Все больше убеждаюсь что вообще ничего не знаю)))
<anderx> если б добрый я не пришел, не забанили бы)
<no_NICK> SergeyIT: это он совершил самоубийство. Он просто хотел, чтоб его забанили
<[Raiden]> Некотоыре шифруют разделы. Вместо этого , если надо шифровать инфу частично, можно создавать фс в файле , шифровать и монтировать. До кучи такой файлик можно переносить )
<[Raiden]> Это так, я увлёкся.
<[Raiden]> убежал часа на 2-3
<oles_> мдэ чето походу пульс некорректно мой микрофон обрабатывает
<no_NICK> у ми нету пульса, так хорошо
<oles_> ну вроде с определенной версии он стал работать нормально более менее
<oles_> чето у меня он упорно микрофон не видит
<oles_> хотя система говорит что он есть и даже понимает его
<no_NICK> а если снести его наф.
<oles_> да я какраз пытаюсь софтину адаптировать под него
<oles_> типа щас это уже вроде как стандарт
<no_NICK> почему стандарт.. сносишь и все
<no_NICK> ядро главное карту поддерживает и все что нужно
<oles_> ну я же не скажу потребителю - давай снеси пульс и все)
<oles_> снеси линукс и все))
<no_NICK> аа))))
<no_NICK> не знаю, короче, я на слаке сижу))
<oles_> тогда ты должен знать все
<no_NICK> у меня нет пульса)
<oles_> всеравно
<oles_> избыточные знания
<no_NICK> см выше))
<anderx> no_NICK,  ты труп)
<no_NICK> )))
<no_NICK> спааать
<oles_> походу это провал
<oles_> так вроде пофиксил но это конечно не дело нифига
<oles_> кто пользуется микрофоном в линуксе и кого он из коробки заработал
<oles_> есть такие?
<anderx> у меня)
<oles_> anderx, то есть прям вобще никаких нареканий?
<anderx> ну в стиме не работает
<anderx> а так везде робит
<[koshka]> привет котаны
<anderx> дарофф
<anderx> кошатинка :D
<[koshka]> о, милаха, ты в сетях шаришь?
<anderx> а конкретно?
<[koshka]> го короче расскажу тебе ситуевину
<[koshka]> а ты скажешь, права ли я
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<kyshtynbai> Ку.
<[Raiden]> Ворон попался http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0411/h_1397239240_9911519_34ac484723.jpeg
<kyshtynbai> Мужики, допустим у вас серве в стойке. Крепится за "уши" винтом. А резьбе на головке винта пришли вилы, отвёртка не берёт её, проскальзывает. Что бы вы делали?
<Volkodav> высверливаем
<kyshtynbai> Я проил сделал горизотнальный и плоской октрутил
<kyshtynbai> а в смысле высверливаете?
<kyshtynbai> Что имеено сверлить?
<Volkodav> то что не выкручивается
<Philipp2007> Саму шляпку сверли. Только акуратно. Что бы стружка никуда не попала.
<kyshtynbai> Я не пойму, ну просверлю я дыру в ней хоть по всей ноге винта, что это даст?
<Philipp2007> Фоту скинуть могёшь?
<[Raiden]> 1. сможешь снять, сможешь нарезать резьбу\заюзать саморез
<[Raiden]> где запятая там 2.
<kyshtynbai> Philipp2007: уже, в принципе не актуально ибо окрутили, я на будущее.
<[Raiden]> Есть кстати ещё ударные отвертки, она крутится когда по ней молотком хреначишь. Иногда помогает отворачивать то что не хочет
<kyshtynbai> Ударную в стойке очкую испльзовать
<[Raiden]> Хотя это не про ит )
<kyshtynbai> всё же харды какая-никая механика
<Philipp2007> На будущее сверлится и режется резьба если есть возможность дрелью подлезть. В стойке пролема конечно ударной )) болты покрупнее можно зубилом или керном выкручивать. Или чего нибудь приварить к шляпке.
<[Raiden]> тогда если не откручивается, высверливаешь или срезаеш ьшляпку. Если надо там же крепить, то целиком. Потом возможно надо будет боль на размер больше и метчик для нарезки резьбы )
<[Raiden]> почувствуй себя слесарем (с)
<kyshtynbai> да уш..
<[Raiden]> боль = болт )
<kyshtynbai> срезать тоде не вариант так как тогда ствол винта останется и вобще фиг ывнешь его потом
<kyshtynbai> Мы пока придумали делать пропилы в шляпках и откручивать плоской отвёрткой
<kyshtynbai> Бормашиной с диском.
<[Raiden]> ну, несли крепить не надо, то и пофиг, а если надо, то потом высверлишь.
<kyshtynbai> Именно что надо.
<[Raiden]> если пропила хватает то и ок. Бывает просто шляпу срезает, а всеравно не отворачивается
<kyshtynbai> Пока, тьфу-тьфу, пропила хватает.
<kyshtynbai> Ладно ещё в стойке, там хоть винты со шляпкой здоровнной
<kyshtynbai> а то был случай в лезвии винт для крепежа харда так же поломался резьбой.
<kyshtynbai> Вот была проблема.
<[Raiden]> где-то видео было , где серверная. Мужик запускает граффик чтения винтов и начинает орать. И граффик скачет )
<Sergey_IT> я понимаю в жигулях закисают болты, но вот в компах - это постараться надо
<Philipp2007> Да просто отвертки хорошие надо покупать. Тогда таких проблем не будет что шлицы срезает
<Philipp2007> Или болты под шестигранник или звездочку
<kyshtynbai> Да, думаю, в отвёртках дело
<Sergey_IT> в руках и головах дело
<kyshtynbai> Стоит взять на миллиметр больше, чем нужно и неловко крутануть, как шлицу приходит полярный лис.
<kyshtynbai> Из какого отстоя китаёзы их отливают, я не знаю.
<[Raiden]> Этот мужик знает как крутить  ) http://img11.nnm.me/2/a/d/5/1/84422af4d375cb610d42470c620.jpg
<Sergey_IT> это он позирует только, а в действительности молотком работает
<Leagnus> как в VIM снять подсветку идентичных подстрок после поиска? а то светятся
<Sergey_IT> сделай новый поиск чтобы ничего не нашло
<no_NICK> хочу добавить duckduckgo, а как выглядит поисковая строка для панельки opera нигде нет описания
<no_NICK> мда.. вот и я не в курсе
<[Raiden]> no_NICK: иди на этот ресурс
<[Raiden]> потом пкм по строке поиска и создат ьпоиск
<[Raiden]> а спасибо где?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> а оперу стали делать снова под линь или речь про устаревшую?
<[Raiden]> к фф для того же самог оест ьрасширение Add to search bar
<no_NICK> тут не все так гладко. получается строка вида https://duckduckgo.com/html/, но она нихт арбайтен, версия 12.16
<[Raiden]> а в хроме сначала надо поставить расширение эмулирующее отрезанный серчбар )
<no_NICK> в яндексе http://www.yandex.ru/yandsearch?clid=9582&text=%s такое, а тут фиг знает
<no_NICK> хром не хочу
<[Raiden]> не очень понял про непросто.
<[Raiden]> там всег о2 раза мышкой кликнуть
<[Raiden]> А может что-то путаю, давн ооперу не видел.
<Sergey_IT> куда катимся... опер давно не видел оперу (
<[Raiden]> а лопата где?
<no_NICK> [Raiden]: вот сюда имею ввиду в общем http://imglink.ru/show-image.php?id=e50d07e38e415999930513b9a14db7b4
<no_NICK> в ff по дефолту она стоит, а в опере увы
<[Raiden]> 1. зайди на дюк , 2. там есть строка поиска
<[Raiden]> 3. сделай в ней пкм вы выбери доабвить поиск или что-то подобное
<[Raiden]> всё
<[Raiden]> Если такой опции нету, значит я забыл как опера выглядит )
<[Raiden]> Крайне советую фф )
<no_NICK> а опера чем не нравится?
<[Raiden]> 1. там небыло расширений 2. когда появились , было уже поздно и мало. 3. а сейчас ещё и версии под линукс умерли. Ты пользуешся старой версией.
<[Raiden]> 4. многие расширения для фф заменяющие функционал оперы оказались удобней. Например speeddial
<no_NICK> Может удалить и не мучиться действительно?
<[Raiden]> бывает кто-то на хром переходит. Я пока не хочу.
<[Raiden]> может быть или оставь пока, пока не привыкнешь )
<[Raiden]> И ещё для фф , ие и хрома ест ьрасширение xmarks , для хранения и синхры закладок.
<[Raiden]> а для оперы нету
<no_NICK> вот.! все, перехожу
<UNIm95> Народ. кто уже 14.04 мучает?
<[Raiden]> а спиддиал для фф есть с табами. Можно сортануть. Новости на одном, магазины на другом...
<[Raiden]> )
<no_NICK> как это сортануть
<no_NICK> а понял
<no_NICK> ))
<Sergey_IT> UNIm95, а зачем ее мучать то?
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT:  это образно.
<Sergey_IT> на 3-х компах стоит
<UNIm95> интересует есть ли в поставке 14.04 хорг 1ю13
<UNIm95> 1.13*
<[Raiden]> packages.ubuntu.com
<UNIm95> или где его можно задаунгрейдить?
<[Raiden]> http://money.ru.msn.com/news/389132/ немножко вчерашних новостей.
<[Raiden]> сн )
<Sergey_IT> UNIm95, 1:7.7+1ubuntu8
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: спс
<UNIm95> Могу нормально обновиться =)
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: еще раз спасибо
<Sergey_IT> за что? Я его не писал
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: за информацию
<UNIm95> ты быстрее меня нашел
<UNIm95> за это и спасибо.
<Sergey_IT> а чего искать то - синаптик запустил и посмотрел )
<no_NICK> хохол подглядывает на каких каналах я нахожусь, ослепить бы его
<Sergey_IT> покинь все каналы - делов то
<no_NICK> пусть умрет  от зависти
#ubuntu-ru 2014-04-12
<tagezi> утра всем
<anderx> пшол ты
<anderx> у меня уже вечер почти
<anderx> шкоро 14.4 будет наверно
<tagezi> ну, тогда, чтоб у тебя всегда был вечер )
<tagezi> черз 5 дней
<tagezi> 17 апреля обещали вроде
<only_you> таки да https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<Philipp2007> вот в последние дни активировались разрабы 14.04 то. Вчера на 250 мб обновлений, сегодня на 100.
<snql> а вообще как проверяется уникальность кода, если это GPL, вот возьму код, переменные поменяю, немного рефакторинга и выпущу уже как отдельный проект без GPL
 * snql попов приветствует всех
<umren> yo
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<tagezi> snql: думаю можешь.. но фанатик гпл подаст на тебя в суд, и тебя засудят )
<tagezi> изменения нечтожны
<tagezi> и кроме того, никто сейчас уже не сверяет код.. например, компании которые выпускают закрытое по другдругу вообще код свой не показывают
<tagezi> походу в 14.04 впихнули kde 4.13
<tagezi> плёхо.. опять свежее по
<Philipp2007> tagezi: А как проверить версию?
<tagezi> ну если тупо методом хомячка, то открой дельфин, справка -> о kde
<tagezi> а вообще нужно читать какие пакеты ставишь и на что обновляешь )
<tagezi> клипер 4.11.8
<tagezi> солянка сборная какая-то )
<Philipp2007> Я в синаптике глянул уже. Когда обновляется 5-10 пакетов то можно посмотреть. Но когда за 2 дня 300 мб обновлений то глаза выколешь
<tagezi> ну у меня сейчас за раз 280 мегов обновляется, я не выкалываю, просто читаю )
<Philipp2007> Виджет networkmanager обновлися на что то непонятное. Вроде инет есть по wifi но ни одной сети не показывает почему то.
<tagezi> ща дообновится - посмотрим
<Philipp2007> Зато почему то список bluetooth устройств туда переехал. Дублирует виджет блютуза
<tagezi> у меня всё нормально с сетью вроде )
<Philipp2007> Это может быть последствия того что я вручную из консоли wifi настраивал когда qdbus упал от предыдущего обновления )) НЕ система а квест какой то
<inkvizitor68sl> пыщ
<inkvizitor68sl> кто помнит, как тут пароль на никсерве менять?
<inkvizitor68sl> ох как вас мало стало О_о
<inkvizitor68sl> [Green]:
<inkvizitor68sl> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: ifalkorr, artus, inkvizitor68sl, sharikoff, andrex
<inkvizitor68sl> @op
<inkvizitor68sl> о, меня ещё тут помнят)
<inkvizitor68sl> @deop
<Sergey_IT> это привидение было? (
<tagezi> почти
<Sergey_IT> странная картинка (издалека) https://www.google.ru/
<[koshka]> инки бегал О_О
<tagezi> угу, очнулся после многолетнего сна и бегал.. ведать 5 минут для отпуска дали )
<snql> @hop
<tagezi> тихо в лесу, только не спит енот
<tagezi> полощет енов тряпку в пруду
<tagezi> вот и не спит енот
<tagezi> чото сегодня тихо очень )
<only_you> день космонавта же, ну
<tagezi> все побежали записыватся на использование центрифуги? )
<only_you> нет, некоторіе закончили факультет авиаціонніх и космичнских систем)
<tagezi> в г+ в группах только об убунту разговоры.. говноблогеры рассказывают нововведения в убунту.. которым уже 2-3 года по сути )
<tagezi> о минусах все дружно молчат )
<only_you> с минусов в убунту для меня только гном (гтк+)
<tagezi> да там дофига минусов.. и в кубунту тоже...
<only_you> хз, не замечаю больше
<tagezi> хомичковоОС
<only_you> музіка играет, видео смотрится, код компилится
<tagezi> ну, это на любой системе так
<only_you> железо с коробки
<Sergey_IT> жизнь проходит
<only_you> что мне еще для счастья нужно?
<only_you> а, ну да. юнити на основе кед
<only_you> т.е. Qt
<tagezi> у меня в любой линухе которой я ставит музыка играет, видео показывает, железо работает без шаманства
<Sergey_IT> так это скоро уже
<only_you> и жизнь удалась
<only_you> удалюсь с вк и фейсбука
<only_you> заведу детей
<only_you> и все вроде
<tagezi> дерево посадить )
<only_you> уже)
<tagezi> значит неперепутаешь )
<only_you> дом построил и дерево посадил
<tagezi> я дом себе хочу.. ех
<only_you> т.е. купил)
<only_you> построеній
<Sergey_IT> это не считается
<only_you> =(
<tagezi> вчера на родину ездил.. о, шок какй был.. как я там 35 лет прожил, не понимаю
<only_you> я не смогу дом построить
<only_you> развалится
<only_you> у меня говнокод
<only_you> куда мне дома строить
<tagezi> =)
<only_you> хорошо, что архитекторам лицензия в европе нужна
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а что дома плохо?
<only_you> а то судя по моему коду, я бі настроил домов
<tagezi> если бы программисты читалибы книжки, онибы знали, что всё придумано до них, и причем намного лучше чем они могут себе даже представить
<only_you> а как же свой велосипед
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: шумно слишком, народу много, все бешеные какие-то
<only_you> и NIH?
<tagezi> свой велосипед - рашпель в руки и обтачивать камень
<only_you> а сейчас сколько население?
<tagezi> сем лямов официально
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а в финке такое впечатление - половина нарки
<only_you> я про городок в финляндии
<tagezi> просто живут, а не выдивают )
<tagezi> там 17 тысяч
<only_you> гг
<tagezi> мы гдето на отшибе )
<only_you> сравнил
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, ты ошибаешься - они тоже выживают
<tagezi> я хочу домик на озере в лесу, чтобы ник-то рядом не шастал
<tagezi> блин.. чо дефис опять начал влезать (
<only_you> я с 3 млн переехал на 2 млн)
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: нет такого ощущения.. просто живёшь.. потому сюда и бегут
<only_you> зато у нас порт есть :D
<tagezi> порт? ) слава богу у нас его нет.. хватает аэродрома и жд станции )
<only_you> и северное море)
 * tagezi тупит в географии, полез в карту
<only_you> турист блин)
<tagezi> точно.. и в северное выходят
<tagezi> ну, я многое что не знаю...
<tagezi> зато я о россии знаю больше чем многие москали и спбурцы
<only_you> и много офисов опенсорсніх компаний
<tagezi> у меня вообще ощущение иногда складывается что росияне половину своей територии не знают.. ещё над другими нациами позволяеют себе ржать
<Sergey_IT> русские и над собой ржут
<only_you> я тут промолчу
<only_you> так, как я с Украині
<only_you> и бандеровец
<Sergey_IT> тоже русский
<only_you> Крім потом вернете
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: не знаю, чаще не ржут, а начинают оправдыватся, что это не их проффесия и всё такое
<tagezi> only_you: кончай о политике )
<only_you> ща
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, что то не встречал оправдывающихся
<only_you> http://www.cinema.lo.bytow.pl/img/newsy/occupation.jpg
<Sergey_IT> это больше к америкосам относится
<only_you> да ну
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а я постоянно встречаю.. и ещё кучу народу которая считает что 95% россии говорит не по русски )
<only_you> теперь к вам
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, это смотря что считать русским языком
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: русский язык - это тот язык на котром говорят русские
<tagezi> но в Питере считают русским только Питерский диалект, а остальные диалекты считают ошибкой
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, да ты экстремист в языке, я что то такого не встречал
<only_you> не тупи
<tagezi> в Питере даже
<only_you> екстремист здесь я
<tagezi> да постоянно попробуй поговори в Питере: повешить, полОжить, звОнит
<Sergey_IT> only_you, ты на украине живешь?
<only_you> в Украине
<tagezi> на
<tagezi> по руски )
<only_you> а ті на России живешь?
<Sergey_IT> only_you, не учи нас русскому
<only_you> россии точнее
<only_you> окау
<tagezi> слово украина в русском от слово окраина, тоесть на краю а не в краю )
<only_you> окау
<tagezi> на украинском ты прав, потому что это страна
<Sergey_IT> only_you, попробуй скажи итальянцам, что их столица - это Рим
<tagezi> угу, назови негра негром ) особенно в США )
<only_you> я даже немцам зигу кидал
<only_you> и шо ві думаете
<only_you> навез весь майдан потом их
<only_you> и мі утроили революцию
<only_you> поели детей
<only_you> пожарили беркут
<only_you> и начали ущемлять российский язік
<Sergey_IT> only_you, кончай - разбирайтесь там сами
<only_you> ладно, пойду форму сс постираю и спать
<only_you> так сами то и хотели, так ваши войска приперлись
<tagezi> меня фини очень удивляют.. у них есть до сих пор памятники с фашискими свастиками со второй мировой, но в хельсинки стоит памятник Александру
<only_you> ну в северной германии нацики таки еще остались
<Sergey_IT> так он их государство основал
<tagezi> ну, отвоевал у шведов
<tagezi> шведские памятники они тоже оберегают
<tagezi> они вообще хранят свою историю
<only_you> мі тоже храним https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1.0-9/1902842_1409741745963243_5067232993571766517_n.jpg
<Sergey_IT> а у нас не хранят?
<only_you> пророс маленький
<tagezi> да кучу памятников снесли
<only_you> ибо нефиг
<only_you> катов віставлять
<tagezi> особенно языческих.. приходят попы и стявят на святынях кресты, и милицыей прикрываются
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а сколько восстановили
<only_you> про кучу не знаю
<tagezi> не одного
<tagezi> последний раз был в хибинах, даже там какойто урод поставил крест вместо аку-аку...
<Sergey_IT> про церковь нашу не надо - они бизнесменами стали
<tagezi> а это покровительство властей вообще посзволяет попам уничтожать исторические ценности безнаказано
<tagezi> какая разница, РПЦ оф религия россии, почти таже власть
<tagezi> власть защищает их, и покрывает их
<Sergey_IT> к счастью пока нет
<tagezi> они уничтожи охренеть сколько ценностей.. причем и исторических, я не просто для культурных для верующих
<only_you> да
<only_you> посмотри на чем ваш патриарх ездит
<only_you> у нас тоже самое
<tagezi> при этом суды проходят только в их защиту, но никто не защищает эти ценности
<only_you> попі на мерсах
<only_you> рабі божие
<only_you> видать, бабушки скинулись пожервтованиями
<tagezi> ну, церковь в россии не облагаеться налогами
<only_you> хороший фундамент для бизнеса
<only_you> под прикрітием религии
<tagezi> а приточ что христиан больше, они позволяют себе устраивать религиозный фашизм прикрываясь статьями в законах
<tagezi> ладно, хватит о груссном
<tagezi> я в хельсенки был на этой неделе, ездили шмотки для жены покупать в тур магазине, чуть на слюну не изошолся смотря на карабинчики, рюкзачки, курточки...
<tagezi> блин, в Лапиранте почти голяк по снаряге.. пару фирм, и восновном урбанаутдор.. ничего серьёзного, а там специализированый магадиз
<tagezi> магащин*
<Sergey_IT> так ты ж в деревне живешь
<Sergey_IT> в швейцарской деревне то же самое
<tagezi> ну, эта деревня отстроилась на деньги русских
<tagezi> тут магазинов полно.. а из туристических всего один, маленький, восновном для рыбаков
<tagezi> есть шмотью в спортивном, но там восновном урбан, серьёзных вещей для походов нет, верёвки и карабины вообще не найти тут
<tagezi> Юваскуля примерно такаяже деревня, но там есть специализированый магазин
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/116076733749635717939/posts/VEAkhvtruTM
<tagezi> прикольно, персональный карабин с именем от DMM
<tagezi> andrex: утра
<andrex> угу
<andrex> мать его апрель [url=http://itmages.ru/image/view/1610931/16041b99][img]http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0412/s_1397335606_2658108_16041b9918.jpg[/img][/url]
<only_you> 404
<only_you> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0412/s_1397335606_2658108_16041b9918.jpg
<only_you> не благодари
<andrex> а эт я просто приперсо тока))
<only_you> )
<only_you> тяжело вам там
<tagezi> andrex: всё, лето кончилось? )
<andrex> ага, я когда ехал, подумал, а новый год будет еще раз или нет))
<tagezi> =)))
<tagezi> Новые сутки. Сегодня: sunnuntaina, 13. huhtikuuta 2014
<andrex> дом улица фонарь... черд, аптеку забыл))
<tagezi> я вот не понимаю.. система на русском, я на русском канале, инского вообще в системе нет... почему он мне даты на финском выдаёт?
<tagezi> финского*
<andrex> может просто он фин))
<tagezi> кто? freenode? )
<andrex> ага))
<tagezi> вроде в россии на русском выдовал
<andrex> ну какбы он выдает на какомто совем а клиент делает по своему уже сам
<tagezi> кстати скайп тоже на финсков выдаёт много инфы, но скайп - это быдлопродукт от мс, там всё понятно
<tagezi> вот я и не понимаю.. почему клиент делает такую хрень
<andrex> date набери, может тоже на финском сказанет))
<tagezi> откуда он вообще это берёт если у меня только время по хельсинки определяеться
<andrex> финскими цыфрами)
<tagezi> эм.. а как формат указать? чото я туплю
<tagezi> date -I%A
<tagezi> бред говорит
<andrex> чет у тя система поломанп=ая вся какаято))
<andrex> млин
<tagezi> su 13.4.2014 00.10.59 +0300
<tagezi> ну вот так он выдаёт.. финское вроде
<tagezi> я не помнб как будет английское сокращение, хотел вывести полное название, и чото протупливаю как
<andrex> привет фин))
<tagezi> но локаль то у меня русская стоит...
<tagezi> вроде
<andrex> финско русская)
<tagezi> угу, мутированая
<tagezi> ох блин.. вот почему они ничего по человечески сделать не могут.. только музыка фильмы и работают, остальное глючит
<tagezi> andrex: спасибо
<andrex> немазашто
<tagezi> чотоя не додумался что в настройках локали собака зарыта
<astrobeglec> ping
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, Понг понг понг...
#ubuntu-ru 2014-04-13
<tagezi> утра всем
<umren> yo
<OnkelTem> Ку
<OnkelTem> Есть ли что-нить для линукса для тренировки слепого метода ввода?
<rekcuFniarB> Было
<rekcuFniarB> Ставил когда-то из реп напосмотреть, но названия не помню.
<rekcuFniarB> Да и терпения не хватило этим пользоваться. Тогда я стёр буквы с клавы и пошёл в чатах болтать.
<OnkelTem> rekcuFniarB: я ищу прогу, которой можно задавать словарь
<OnkelTem> вообще сейчас подумал, уже наверное и веб-сервисы такие есть хммм
<rekcuFniarB> Ну, т.к. исходники есть, то должно быть можно в любой что есть в  репах :D
<OnkelTem> Ой, да ну морочиться
<Sergey_IT> OnkelTem, займись лучше делом
<OnkelTem> Sergey_IT: мне уже много лет, а я так и не научился слепым методом
<OnkelTem> Sergey_IT: и еще, я тут клаву новую купил, постоянно мажу, надоело уже
<Sergey_IT> OnkelTem, я тоже слепо не умею
<Sergey_IT> но вот наблюдал за америкосом как то, скорость его была меньше, чем моя
<Sergey_IT> он ошибку в середине строки убирал - много BS и заново набирал, и так постоянно
<rekcuFniarB> Ну он ещё неопытен видимо. При слепой печати ошибок делается меньше уже благодаря тому что ты видишь что печатаешь. Да и удобство опять же.
<Sergey_IT> у меня скорость где то 20 минут 1500 знаков (без ошибок), мне хватает
<rekcuFniarB> А я не мерил свою даже.
<Sergey_IT> он опытный был
<rekcuFniarB> К тому же, смотря какие ошибки он делает. Может грамматические постоянно исправляет, а не опечатки.
<Sergey_IT> это была скорость на пишущей машинке еще
<rekcuFniarB> Так то я тоже постоянно их исправляю.
<Sergey_IT> а он любые ошибки стиранием исправлял
<rekcuFniarB> Твой американец не показатель :D
<Sergey_IT> а для программеров это вообще не актуально
<rekcuFniarB> Актуально.
<Sergey_IT> ну-ну - и сколько отлаженных строк текста в среднем в день программист дает?
<rekcuFniarB> Спроси любого профессионала.
<Sergey_IT> я тоже им был когда-то
<rekcuFniarB> Если бы ты им был, то хочешь не хочешь  а само собой освоилось бы.
<Sergey_IT> и коллеги этим не баловались
<no_NICK> подскажите, чем можно группы новостей смотреть, только не говорите 'глазами'
<rekcuFniarB> Это которые usenet? Я в knode смотрел, но у меня кеды, а оно на кедолибах.
<no_NICK> у ми kde как разз
<Sergey_IT> сочувствую
<no_NICK> почему?
<Sergey_IT> мучаешься же (
<rekcuFniarB> Завидует :D Все DE колбасит. Гном умер, Юнити дурацкий, одни кеды как были, так и продолжают придерживаться своих принципов.
<no_NICK> Sergey_IT: зря ты. Очень хорошая штука. Я был в юнити, старом гноме, потом мята, лмде, прочей нечисти). Не понимал я прелести кед. Теперь за уши не оттащишь
<no_NICK> прочей нечисти = xfce
<no_NICK> даже тайлинг пробовал, чуть головой клаву не разбил
<rekcuFniarB> Тайлинг имеет смысл только для консоли.
<Sergey_IT> ссзб вы ))). Работаете то все равно в прогах, которые одинаково выглядят в других де... Сам пользуюсь крузадером, пишу в qtcreator и не мучаюс
<no_NICK> там я бывал, когда де слетал)) Нет, KDE - вещь!
<rekcuFniarB> Но не без недостатков, конечно.
<no_NICK> как и любая, конечно)
<Sergey_IT> кде смотрел, но уж слишком много лишнего там отключать надо
<rekcuFniarB> Чего именно? Кроме непомук и стриги вроде больше нечего отключать
<no_NICK> в минимальном поставить, там одни библиотеки в основном, конечно, полная - монстр
<rekcuFniarB> Да и идея непомук неплохая, если бы я не пользовался крусадером, возможно бы пользовался непомуком.
<Sergey_IT> да меня и юнити устраивает - лишнее в компизе отключил только (хотя мне и компиз не нужен, но без него никак)
<rekcuFniarB> Да и куча всяких преимуществ, но я с 2007г. в DE срачах не участвовал и уже позабыл чем он превосходит.
<rekcuFniarB> У вас ведь вроде меню до сих пор нет возможности редактировать? ;D
<tagezi> все де одинаковы, разные лишь привычки
<Sergey_IT> так куча и не нужна, нужно работать, а не разбираться в кучах )
<rekcuFniarB> Консоли хватит всем, ага.
<Sergey_IT> а меню и нет
<Sergey_IT> в консоли редко что делаю, когда выбора нет
<rekcuFniarB> У нас меню не только меню. Через редактор меню приложений у нас можно отредактировать дефолтные параметры запуска приложений.
<Sergey_IT> в desktop файлах можно все прописать
<rekcuFniarB> Ахаха
<Sergey_IT> не хаха, а правильный путь
<rekcuFniarB> Ну вот вы всегда так, можно отредактировать конфиг, можно сделать через консоль и тому подобное.
<rekcuFniarB> Это слив.
<rekcuFniarB> А в контекстное меню файловых менеджеров добавить свои действия, зависящие от mime файла?
<Sergey_IT> так это вроде везде есть, я не мучался этим
<rekcuFniarB> Ну и много разных мелких удобств.
<Sergey_IT> это от задач зависит
<rekcuFniarB> Или вот, у меня есть у каждого окна кнопочка, позволяющая закрепить его поверх всех окон http://img802.imageshack.us/img802/7470/djoz.png
<Sergey_IT> мне это не надо, к примеру
<rekcuFniarB> А мы не про тебя лично говорим.
<rekcuFniarB> А про превосходство DE
<rekcuFniarB> Кому-то и консоли хватает.
<rekcuFniarB> Столлману, например.
<rekcuFniarB> Когда надо посмотреть пдфку, он запускает голые иксы.
<Sergey_IT> превосходство в глобальном смысле бессмысленно
<rekcuFniarB> Нет.
<rekcuFniarB> Кеды, как и любое ПО общего пользования, делается так чтобы каждому было удобно.
<rekcuFniarB> При этом в кедах нет ничего, что кому-то мешало бы. Всё лишнее убирается.
<Sergey_IT> да... посмотри холивары...  типа far-TC, mc-другие двухпанельники
<rekcuFniarB> Это холивары, там нет сравнений. TC и FAR программы разные. Одно консольное, другое графическое.
<Sergey_IT> а убирать лишнее - это сначала разобраться надо, что лишнее
<rekcuFniarB> Нечего там разбираться, все убирается мышкой интуитивно.
<Sergey_IT> интуитивно - это как?
<rekcuFniarB> Интуитивно это значит используется давно изобретённая концепция.взаимодействия в GUI.
<rekcuFniarB> *с
<rekcuFniarB> Без всяких извращений.
<OnkelTem> Нашел прекрасный на мой взгляд сервис - klava.org
<rekcuFniarB> * Без всяких извращений ради того чтобы не как у других.
<OnkelTem> всем советую
<Sergey_IT> это какая же концепция? Ссылку дай
<OnkelTem> Там можно выбирать программный код
<OnkelTem> и его вводить прям, ляпота
<rekcuFniarB> Ну, идеальная концепция реализована в венде.
<OnkelTem> так что проги нынче не актуальны
<OnkelTem> Sergey_IT: слепой метод гораздо быстрее, а программеру как раз таки и нужно вводить ОЧЕНЬ быстро
<Sergey_IT> rekcuFniarB, ты доки МС по интерфейсам читал?
<rekcuFniarB> Нет, а зачем?
<OnkelTem> Sergey_IT: кол-во строк отлаженного кода - не показатель, так как ты забываешь сколько кода было введено всего
<Sergey_IT> а я читал и следовал им - в линуксе все вразнобой
<rekcuFniarB> В венде всё логично, любая ТП справляется без чтения мануалов.
<OnkelTem> Sergey_IT: то есть, все эти эксперименты, пробы, ошибки, исправления
<OnkelTem> Sergey_IT: как раз таки когда мысль прет и ты проверяшь какую-нибудь гипотезу, тестируешь алгоритм, то основной тормоз - скорость ввода
<Sergey_IT> OnkelTem, все верно и скорость набивания текста не имеет значения
<OnkelTem> Sergey_IT: не понял, если "все верно", то как раз только это и имеет значение
<rekcuFniarB> Скорость не цель. Она сама приходит со временем.
<Sergey_IT> и когда медленно вводишь, чаще видишь свои логические ошибки
<OnkelTem> Ну конечно )))
<OnkelTem> ты точно занимался программированием, что-то у меня есть сомнения
<OnkelTem> ?
<Sergey_IT> у меня есть проги, которые уже 20 лет работают
<OnkelTem> ты так говоришь, как будто прога - это машина, которая может сломаться
<OnkelTem> это программа, она вечно работает если что
<tagezi> если она работает
<Sergey_IT> за это время сколько ОС поменялось?
<rekcuFniarB> В линуксах проги часто ломаются :D Потому что постоянно ломают API и ABI библиотек. Проги постоянно приходится пересобирать, а то и переписывать под новые версии библиотек, иначе у пользователей после обновления дистра может перестать работать.
<OnkelTem> короче, скорость ввода имеет самое непосредственное отношение ко всему, и я чес гря не понимаю какие в этом могут быть сомнения
<OnkelTem> Sergey_IT: если ты настолько ленивый что за столько лет не сподобился увеличить свою скорость путем обучения своих пальцев слепому методу, не ищи оправдания в одном американце, который что-то там стирал ))
<OnkelTem> Sergey_IT: не восприми как совет, просто придираюсь )
<Sergey_IT> я когда то и научился ). Но навык не развивал, бессмысленно ИМХО
<OnkelTem> чесн гря, я тоже...
<Leagnus> как бы в VIM переназначить включение самихрежимов
<OnkelTem> Вообще, я мечтаю что изобретут ввод текста мыслью
<OnkelTem> Немерянный буст скорости ввода и через это - составления алгоритов
<OnkelTem> ну и бонус к здоровью - не нужно будет сидеть за компом (Google Glass к тому моменту уже будет показывать fullhd прямо на сетчатке)
<tagezi> каких алгоритмов?
<OnkelTem> tagezi: ну, есть такие штуки в программировании... мне рассказывали
<OnkelTem> врут поди?
<tagezi> да, все алгоритмы давно написаны
<tagezi> тебе их прото копипастить нужно )
<OnkelTem> ну, теоретически то да
<OnkelTem> по сути - адаптировать тот или иной алгоритм к твоим данным
<OnkelTem> даже не адаптировать, а парметаризовывать )
<tagezi> и практически тоже.. просто народ читать не любит, вот и изобретают самокаты
<OnkelTem> да причем тут это? У тебя есть всегда есть специфический набор объектов, значит ты не можешь использовать чей-то алгоритм, написанный и использованием абстрактного набора абстрактных объектов
<tagezi> ты не можешь.. говори за себя.. потому что ты их не знаешь )
<Leagnus> гугль мне выдал  We're sorry... but your computer or network may be sending automated queries. To protect our users, we can't process your request right now.
<OnkelTem> tagezi: сферический конь в вакууме я смотрю твой сильный конёк, да?
<OnkelTem> Leagnus: это tagezi к тебе применил универсальный алгоритм
<OnkelTem> написанный древними греками
<Leagnus> ага, силой мысли
<Leagnus> как переназначить сами клавиши  "i" "V" в ВИМЕ вот в чём вопрос
<Sergey_IT> OnkelTem, вот пример, работал с группой программеров, они использовали ATL только для заготовок, а в готовом коде все переписывали вручную, чтобы это работало как час
<tagezi> OnkelTem: можешь припенаться сколько хочешь, нравиться изобретать самокаты, ради бога.. книги в свободном доступе в инете лежал, когда надоеть маяться хренью возьмёшь почитаешь
<tagezi> Leagnus: зачем тебе оно?
<Leagnus> чтобы переходить в командный режим по желанию, а не по принуждению
<Leagnus> ESC нажал  - и всё, я в командном - с этим нужно что-то делать
<Sergey_IT> Leagnus, переходи на ed http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ed - это круче
<OnkelTem> tagezi: это все болтология. Есть реальные задачи. А еще у меня на полке стоит Кнут, второй том, который я еще со времен МИФИ стырил из библиотеки. Поэтому не надо меня об алгоритмах залечивать ;-)
<tagezi> я слибы ты место того что бы воровать книги нацчился их читать былобы больше пользы
<tagezi> Leagnus: http://welinux.ru/post/281/
<tagezi> не?
<Leagnus> перехватом? инетересно, спс
<OnkelTem> tagezi: я его не просто читал, я реализовывал на нескольких язык десятки алгоритмов оттуда
<Sergey_IT> OnkelTem, а вот как ты отсортируешь текстовые строки как в ОС виндоуз положено по твоему Кнуту?
<tagezi> Leagnus: http://adminbook.ru/index.php?men2=4-1/66
<OnkelTem> Sergey_IT: я понятия не имею, как там что положено :) Так как у меня на эту ось давно положено )
<Sergey_IT> OnkelTem, и никто не знает, а надо сделать, согласно документу МS и никакой Кнут не поможет
<Sergey_IT> а в линуксе - сортируют кто как хочет
<OnkelTem> tagezi: и вообще, с самого начала разговор не о том, так как алгоритм - это множество, бесконечное. Поэтому взять и написать их все - нельзя.
<OnkelTem> Sergey_IT: ога )
<Sergey_IT> OnkelTem, в вин просто - создаешь апишный листбокс и в нем сортируешь - результат всегда как у МС )
<OnkelTem> Sergey_IT: интересную задачу вижу я: алгоритм вычислить ими используемый
<Sergey_IT> для всех языков?
<Sergey_IT> у нас софт был на 8 языках
<tagezi> OnkelTem: ну да.. помню.. сюществует 3 метода найти корень уравнения произвольной степени, все три работают точно быстро и были придуманы в 17 веке.. наши в начале 21 века придумали пятый.. не работает, но зато под задачи )
<OnkelTem> tagezi: я не призываю не чтить предков и не изучать манускрипты
<tagezi> не, именно это к этому ты и призываешь, считая что можно изобрести новый метод сортировки, поиска, или ещё что-то там под свои задачи
<tagezi> а предки лоши и дебылы не смогли до этого додуматься
<OnkelTem> ты пианый?
<OnkelTem> я говорю о ПРИМЕНЕНИИ уже имеющихся алгоритмов к практическим задачам
<Sergey_IT> вообще то все было придумано до нас
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39563
<OnkelTem> согласный
<tagezi> досвидание гном
<OnkelTem> аххахха
<Sergey_IT> давно пора
<OnkelTem> видать, не только нам не понравился запах тех стран, куда поплыл кораблик Гноме
<tagezi> теперь юнити перейдёт на кодовую базу кде и Сергей получить всё лишнее от чего убежал в кде )
<OnkelTem> )))
<Sergey_IT> ты не прав - я пользовал юнити2д - он на qml был
<rekcuFniarB> А в 14.04 Юнити будет уже на кутях или ещё нет?
<Sergey_IT> еще нет
<rekcuFniarB> Вот кстати, они по глупости потратили много сил впустую.
<rekcuFniarB> Сделали сперва ставку на gtk, теперь переписывают с нуля.
<Sergey_IT> почему впустую - новый юнити на куте будет
<Sergey_IT> а это проба была, кстати шустро работала
<rekcuFniarB> И зачем было пилить с нуля свою поделку, когда можно было взять кеды и немного переделать под себя (да там и переделывать ничего не надо, достаточно было своих клизмоидов написать только). Тем более Марк сам в нулевых предпочитал кеды.
<Sergey_IT> клизмоиды не нужны
<rekcuFniarB> Нужны.
<tagezi> потому что космонавту ЧСВ яйца поджимало и промеж якодиц сверлило
<tagezi> он же тогда был спонсором кде.. его все любили.. а потом он сказал: "Гном не в ту сторону идёт, мы считаем что это не правильно" и начал пилить гном
<rekcuFniarB> http://img802.imageshack.us/img802/3818/hv23.png Клизмоиды здесь всё: и панель задач, и трей, и регулятор громкости, и отображение содержимого папки на рабочем столе.
<Sergey_IT> и компиз не нужен - лишнее в де - это для распальцовки
<rekcuFniarB> Я не так скриншот сделал. http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/3105/3qhq.png
<Sergey_IT> вообще не понимаю, зачем делать де, которое жрет память и процессорное время - оно же для других задач необходимо, более важных для пользовател
<Sergey_IT> я
<rekcuFniarB> Ну вот опять, отмазки в стиле "консоли хватит всем". Кеды не очень много памяти жрут.
<rekcuFniarB> Потребление памяти http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/8642/m1ru.png
<rekcuFniarB> Аптайм месяц.
<rekcuFniarB> При этом поназапущено всякой фигни, и Firefox, и Thunderbird, и Krusader, и mysql, и django и пр.
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: кеды едят столькоже сколько и юнити, а если настроить то и поменьше
<Sergey_IT> знаю )
<tagezi> так что это Юнити бесмысленно жрёт память и процесорное время
<Sergey_IT> как и кеды )
<Sergey_IT> посмотрел бы я на вас, когда памяти было 56кб всего...
<rekcuFniarB> Из плюсов кед: можно легко настраивать много всего под себя http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/6804/voj2.png без ковыряния в конфигах и консоли.
<rekcuFniarB> Например перенести кнопки управления окнами куда хочешь, а не куда Марк захотел.
<rekcuFniarB> просто перетаскиванием.
<rekcuFniarB> Я их вообще сюда перенёс http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/1429/ilpm.jpg (на пыль не обращайте внимания, я  уже всё вытер :D)
<no_NICK> боже, в чем она??
<no_NICK> ))
<only_you> аааааааа
<rekcuFniarB> Хз, я тогда это заметил только на фотке, так не видно :D В комнате обычно темно :D
<no_NICK> это палево))
<Sergey_IT> всё, засыпался клиент - теперь не отмоется
<only_you> GNOME Foundation урезает расходы из-за финансовых проблем  http://ua.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39563
<rekcuFniarB> Кризис. Марк тоже всё урезает в последнее время.
<rekcuFniarB> Ubuntu One вон закрывает :(
<only_you> а в кде что-то урезают?
<rekcuFniarB> А у них левых проектов и нет. Если не считать околокдешных приложений вроде Амарока.
<only_you> аконади и непомук(балу) бі урезали
<Sergey_IT> в кде урежут к и останется де
<rekcuFniarB> Это часть кед и фичи, хоть и не всем нужные.
#ubuntu-ru 2015-04-06
<mohamed> привет
<svetlana> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=258792.0 same problem here
<svetlana> я имею ввиду та же самая проблема у меня
<Inv1s1bl> o pacani ya s vami teper'
<svetlana> utf8 / cyrillic ?
<Inv1s1bl> da
<svetlana> NO! "да"
<svetlana> :)
<Inv1s1bl> u menya nety bukv russkih na kayborde
<svetlana> napishi
<svetlana> karandashom
<Inv1s1bl> da ny, zachem ?
<svetlana> pravilo
<svetlana> no translit
<Inv1s1bl> контрл+ц \ контрл+в но не удобно
<svetlana> настрой чтобы было удобно
<svetlana> это вроде вменяемая ОС, в ней есть раскладки
<Inv1s1bl> я не из россии, у меня на клавиатуре нету букв русских
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть наклейки. на ебее копейки стоят
<svetlana> да чёрт
<svetlana> я уже 7 лет пишу их карандашом
<svetlana> белая клава, тёмные буквы на торце
<red_shuhardt> Привет всем! Который раз сталкиваюсь с просьбой не использовать thunderbird для чата, но до сих пор внятно никто не дал ответ почему.
<red_shuhardt> С кодировкой проблемы? Но у меня текст отображается нормально. Где можно проверить корректность работы программы с чатом?
<red_shuhardt> ..и ещё. Будут ли какие либо проблемы при использовании в качестве клиента, например, pidgin? Имеется ввиду проблемы именно с нашим каналом ubuntu-ru?
<red_shuhardt1>  1 1 1 проверка связи
<red_shuhardt1> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> red_shuhardt1, Понг.
<red_shuhardt1> Меня нормально видно? Текст отображается корректно?
<|rapidsp|> абалденно
<red_shuhardt1> Есть ли преимущества у KVirc перед Pidgin? Кто нибудь копался?
<|rapidsp|> есть
<red_shuhardt1> |rapidsp|: а в чём именно они заключаются? Какие для тебя принципиальные ньюансы?
<popadius>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<popadius> доброго дня, подскажите, как станавливать программу только из стороннего репозитория (учитывая что более новая версия есть в офф. репах)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> popadius: в синаптике, в менюшках есть "указать версию"
<aleksei`> добрый день
<popadius> JohnDoe_71Rus:  а обновлять пакет он будет именно из этого репозитария или надо hold делать?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да потом закрепить
<popadius> блин, неудобно=(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пользуйся крайней версией пакета
<popadius> JohnDoe_71Rus: ghj  я б с удовольствием, проблема в интеграции Firefox  в KDE в репах версия 39 или около, в PPA  34
<popadius> и паеет интеграции нифига не работает с последней
<JohnDoe_71Rus> насчет интеграции самому интересно. я беру пакет у мозилы и распаковываю в /opt
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases
<popadius> я не врубился тоесть офф. пакет интегрируется, а убунтовский нет?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не. просто распаковал в /opt пофиксил ярлык и инджой. а вот из kvirc по клику на ссылке не открывается
<popadius> JohnDoe_71Rus: читал форумы, люди на сусю сваливают от отчаянья)
<popadius> собственно в PPA  сусевский пакет и собирают, но чето они запаздывают
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем? ну да, немного неудобно сначала копировать ссылку потом открывать в браузере. но я не разбирался что к чему. кажется в консоли на firefox тоже ругается что нету такого
<popadius> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну суть скорее в файловых ассоциациях и в гномовский диалогах файлов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня lxde
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну да, там чего то надо с alternatives крутить
<popadius> JohnDoe_71Rus: у меня кеды, причем воз уже лет 5 поныне там, как только выпилили интеграция в 11ю04 чтоли или типо того
<red_shuhardt> Задача: чат для локальной сети. Децентрализованный.
<red_shuhardt> По описанию наиболее оптимальным показался вариант - pidgin/bonjour.
<red_shuhardt> По причине простой настройки и наличии протокола «изкаропки».
<red_shuhardt> Дано: два ПК с выходом в www через роутер. На обоих lubuntu.
<red_shuhardt> В pidgin указал имя пользователя. И всё. В теории должно уже работать. Но. На ПК №1 соединенилось нормально. На ПК №2 пишет:
<red_shuhardt> «Соединение разорвано. Не удаётся установить соединение с mDNS-сервером. Он работает?»
<red_shuhardt> Два варианта (две кнопки):
<red_shuhardt> 1 - изменить учетную запись.
<red_shuhardt> 2 - переустановить соединение.
<red_shuhardt> Что я делаю не так или что сделать надо? Или может посоветуете другой протокол для локальной сети?
<red_shuhardt> В сети информации по настройке и по работе протокола никакой. Какие то обрывочные сведения не позволяющие получить хоть сколько нибудь полную картину. Надежда только на вас - дружелюбное сообщество убунтологов.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для локальной сети? почтовые тараканы :)
<red_shuhardt> JohnDoe_71Rus: всмысле? Почему тараканы?
<red_shuhardt> аааа. Ага. Понял.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пишешь сообщение на бумажке, клеишь на панцырь и отправляешь адресату )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> локалка в пределах здания
<red_shuhardt> не, тараканы только в голове. В квартире нет. Только коты. Но перемещаются они исключительно по собственной инициативе и не пригодны для задач инициированных пользователем ((
<JohnDoe_71Rus> red_shuhardt: надо тренировать
<aleksei`> добрые вы ))
<red_shuhardt> А возможно ли реализовать чат в локальной сети средствами Emacs? Не с нуля всмысле писать, а существуют ли готовые решения?
<red_shuhardt1> Ага. Вот, если кому интересно будет - что бы заработал чат в локальной сети псредством протокола bonjour надо поставить следующие пакеты:
<red_shuhardt1> avahi-daemon, avahi-autoipd, libnss-mdns
<red_shuhardt1> приемлемое описание: http://habrahabr.ru/post/66020/
#ubuntu-ru 2015-04-07
<astrobeglec> Дня
<red_shuhardt1> astrobeglec: доброго!
<mapps> ;D
<AlexeyMish> добрый день! Господа, как узнать длительность wav файла из консоли?
<aleksei`> вечера
<hetoin> привет всем
#ubuntu-ru 2015-04-08
<Malkav> Привет всем
<Malkav> где начать смотреть, чтобы решить вот это на 14.04: manpath: can't set the locale; make sure $LC_* and $LANG are correct ,
<Malkav> ?
<Malkav> форумы советуют копать /etc/locale.gen, но он отсутствует
<Malkav> все.. решил, кажись
<phantom> всем привет есть кто?
<ffrr> есть, привет
#ubuntu-ru 2015-04-09
<gelbeEnte> Черт
<gelbeEnte> Доброе утро
<gelbeEnte> Послушайте, проблема была какая-то ночью. Вообще не понимаю из-за чего
<gelbeEnte> Но я вываливался и реконнектился переодически. Очень часто)
<gelbeEnte> Меня забанили на многих каналах :(
<gelbeEnte> Подскажите, как происходит анбан в IRC? Автоматически через какое-то время или как? Проблема была разовая и впервые за год :( Обидно(
<andrex> gelbeEnte: пока не разбанят
<gelbeEnte> andrex: да, я уже обратил внимание, что меня перебросили в какие-то каналы связанные с проблемом подключения)
<gelbeEnte> и надо пользоваться командой "msg chanserv access #channel list"
<andrex> пишеш опам канала и поясняеш ситужйшен
<andrex> может сжалятся
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если до админа можно достучаться на доступном канале
<gelbeEnte> Я правильно понимаю после этой команды я пишу нечто вроде: "/msg NickName unban me plz" ?
<gelbeEnte> Команда вывела список... Опов? Но при попытке написать одному из них  - Error(401): "KoLonJaNo No such nick/channel" o_O
<JohnDoe_71Rus> gelbeEnte: #channel list это список каналов
<gelbeEnte> JohnDoe_71Rus:  ? "msg chanserv access #channel list"
<gelbeEnte> JohnDoe_71Rus:  ? "msg chanserv access ##deutsch list" - что выводит?
<gelbeEnte> Entry Nickname/Host          Flags
<gelbeEnte> Кто вообще говорил о #channel list? ) там access
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мне нифига не написал консерв
<andrex> смотри кто онлайн сначала
<Eightynine> Привет всем. У меня Ubuntu Gnome, добавил репозитории Gnome, обновил систему, установился 3.12 вместо 3.10, в терминале было написано, что пакеты от 3.10 стали не нужны, можно их удалить. После apt-get autoremove удалились пакеты Gnome 3.10. Было 2 программы: Обновление приложени
<Eightynine> й(осталась) и Обновление программ(пропала). Как вернуть эту пропавшую программу? Видимо она была удалена с Gnome 3.10
<test13> тест
<ubuntuhelp> test13, Ну понг, и что?
<test13> Проверка, доступа  в IRC, меня видно слышно? :)
<test13> ping
<ubuntuhelp> test13, Понг.
<test13> Понг
<SergeyIT> test13, не видно и не слышно :(
<test13> SergeyIT: сразу активизировался и в жабере и тут
<test13> SergeyIT: не думаю, что твой ник это совпадение
<SergeyIT> домой пора (хватит работать)
<test13> SergeyIT: А как же поработать дома?
<test13> SergeyIT: Или отдохнуть на работе?
<SergeyIT> а я и не шифруюсь
<SergeyIT> работать можно везде
<test13> Отдыхать, много где, хоть и не везде
<Eightynine> Что насчет Gnome и Обновления программ? Как вернуть эту программу? Еще установил Unity, а на экране входа нету, как запустить? Там только Gnome.
<SergeyIT> гном2 в 10.04 последней использовал, с юнити сбежал... свистелок много ненужных
<test13> SergeyIT: Почему не нужных? Их там не много как раз таки
<SergeyIT> компиз один чего стоит
<Eightynine> Почему не отвечаете?
<SergeyIT> не знаем, вот и не отвечаем
<Eightynine> Ну так и скажите. Вы сами чем пользуетесь?
<SergeyIT> чего ты там поломал, неизвестно, создай тему на форуме, к примеру
<SergeyIT> у меня сейчас runtu
<Eightynine> Так я же не ломал, добавил репозитории Gnome, обновил. Может быть удалить их и сделать даунгрейд?
<SergeyIT> попробуй, но может плохо кончиться, ты же там уже понаставил чего
<Eightynine> Ну только Unity через Центр приложений.
<SergeyIT> а юнити как устанавливал?
<Eightynine> Открыл Центр приложений, вбил в поиск Unity, нажал Установить. Я на английском канале писал, узнали, что у меня русская версия, сказали сюда зайти.
<Eightynine> Насчет Гнома что скажете? По-моему он убогий. Хорош только своим меню Обзор. Ну панель приложений.
<SergeyIT> а надо ubuntu-desktop, наверно... но с репами gnome может быть конфликт
<Eightynine> А если через tty установить?
<SergeyIT> пощел домой
<Eightynine> Удачи. Как эта программа Обновление программ называется по-английски? Может быть надо через терминал установить?
<test13> Eightynine: Кто то говорил, но слухи это такие слухи, мол не надо ставить вместе unity и gnome shell, если не хотишь проблем
<test13> Eightynine: но если вы ставили gnome shell со стороннего репозитория, то естественно, что поломали )
<Eightynine> Вроде я тоже что-то такое слышал. Мне бы узнать, что лучше установить и как называется та утилита для обновления программ. Их было 2(одна для дополнительных файлов, другая для обновления всех приложений, вот эта вторая пропала)
<test13> Eightynine: Скорей всего у вас двоится в глазах
<test13> Eightynine: sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get upgrate
<Eightynine> Нет, одна была Обновление приложений, а вторая Обновление программ, даже значки были разные. Можете посмотреть у себя?
<Eightynine> Обновление делал, скачивались обновления ядра и нескольких компонентов Гном.
<test13> Eightynine: Вы имеете ввиду "Программы и обновления" это GUI утилита, в прошлом имела более нормально понятное название "Источники приложений" через неё удобно добавлять и удалять репозитории, управлять их ключами, и обновлениями
<test13> Eightynine: команды в консоли выполнили обычное обновления, аналогично действию GUI утилиты "Обновление приложений"
<Eightynine> Программы и обновления остались. Мне нужно "Обновление системы". Вроде так.
<Eightynine> У меня почему-то Chrome при работе с ВК подвисал или просто начинал тупить, а Chromium вообще показывал Опаньки. Сегодня Хром при открытом одном сайте вообще завис, система стала тормозить, правая кнопка мышки не работала, на рабочем столе появилась белая
<Eightynine> полоска. Потом появилось сообщение, что страница не отвечает, закрыл, система по-прежнему тормозила.
<Eightynine> Я думаю, самый правильный вариант-через tty удалить Gnome и Unity и тот репозиторий Gnome и установить MATE или Unity.
<Eightynine> sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get upgrade Застрял на "Чтение пакетов... Готово"
<test13> Eightynine: А даунгред пакетов с gnome репозитория кто делать будет?
<test13> Eightynine: Можно многое попробовать, и мате, ишмате, но я бы потом, переустановил систему, что бы избавиться от будущимх сюрпризов, вы уже не контролируете систему
<Eightynine> Я несколько дней назад установил, не хотелось бы лишний раз переустанавливать и мучить SSD.
<Eightynine> Репозиторий удалил, теперь запустить sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get upgrade?
<test13> Eightynine: Проблема в том, что ты не понимаешь впринципе, что ты делаешь.
<test13> Eightynine: репозиторий PPA?
<Eightynine> Вышел-снова зашел, сначала update, потом upgrade, пишет, что будет установлено 0 пакетов. Да, PPA Gnome Team
<Eightynine> Ну да, я мало что знаю в Linux.
<test13> Eightynine: Ответь на вопрос, зачем нужен репозиторий системе, после установки с него программ?
<Eightynine> Потому что система была с Gnome 3.10, некоторые программы вообще от Gnome 3.8, а я хотел как минимум 3.12-3.14 или последнюю версию(3.16). В первый день установился 3.10.4, а на следующий день вроде 3.12.
<test13> Eightynine: Короче, верни на место PPA Gnome Team
<test13> выполни sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<test13> Затем: sudo ppa-purge 'имя_репозитория_PPA'
<test13> Указать именно его короткий вариант
<Eightynine> Я так и сделал. Нашел команду на форуме Ubuntu. Имею в виду команду для удаления PPA.
<Eightynine> Вот так же? sudo apt-get install ppa-purge sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<Eightynine> Как всегда сам себе создал себе проблему, теперь непонятно как решить.
<test13> Eightynine: Я написал, что вам делать, вы же пишете какой то бред, внимательней будьте.
<test13> Eightynine: Сам отвклёкся
<test13> Eightynine: Да верно всё
<Eightynine> Unity установился не полностью, не могу зайти(рабочий стол не загружается), пакетный менеджер пишет, что отложены битые пакеты. Теперь что, переустанавливать?
<Darkforce> Наконец-то я решил свои проблемы с Ubuntu. Спасибо за попытку помочь мне, спасибо Google и всем тем ребятам, которые делают блоги и пишут статьи. Спасибо Canonical for Unity. И удачи ребятам на этом канале.
<Sergey_IT> и как решил?
<Darkforce> Там целая история, оказывается я удалил не все репозитории Gnome Team. Зашел с телефона в интернет, нашел инструкцию, удалил все их репозитории, система сделала даунгрейд, удалил остатки Гнома, установил пакеты Unity, которых не хватало, все равно не работа
<Darkforce> ла. Установил XFCE, через tty ничего не запускалось, сделал unity --reset и unity --replace, процесс застрял, Ctrl-C, перезагрузил, запустился XFCE, там был стиль Xubuntu. Открыл Центр приложений, удалил все, что оставалось от Гнома,вышел, зашел в Unity, раньше никогда не пользова
<Darkforce> лся. Решил не удалять.
<Darkforce> Ладно, всем пока. Что-то меня понесло.
<Sergey_IT> мешанина у тебя получилась, проще поставить заново, а другие ДЕ в виртуалке сначала посмотреть (хотя, можно и с лайвСД)
<Sergey_IT> ушел (
#ubuntu-ru 2015-04-10
<stanley_tweedle> Как получить загрузку сетевой карты в данный момент с терминала? желательно в процентах
<artemz> stanley_tweedle: в atop есть
<dominis> Дамы и господа, всем привет.  Кто-то может помочь с проблемой? Убунту 14.04 после апгрейда пакетов не могу залогиниться через иксы. Если загружаюсь через рекавери-мод, то под рутом нормально захожу, могу переключиться в своего юзера и запустить иксы. Вс
<dominis> ё работает :(
<Mate_> привет
<Mate_> ребята, нужна помощь по восстановлению убунты, чёрный, абсолютно чёрный экран, все дела, есть альтруисты?
<SergeyIT> когда он черным стал?
<aleksei`> вечера
<Anton2d> чёрный это не то что синий, это сложнее.
<Anton2d> Чем чернее тем ниже температура, тем ближе к абсолютно чёрному телу.
<Anton2d> К смерти, безысходности, концу всему начал. Даже движение молекул может остановиться, и тогда всё - абсолютный трындец.
<GuardCat> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<GuardCat> !ls
<ubuntuhelp> ls (dir, vdir) — команда Unix-подобной операционной системы, которое выводит (обычно на консоль) содержимое каталога (по умолчанию текущего).
<GuardCat> !mc
<ubuntuhelp> Midnight Commander (mc) уникальный двухпанельный менеджер с всеми необходимыми возможностями по серфингу по локальным файловым системам, ftp, smb, ssh ресурсам, по установке прав, редактированию текстовых конфигов.
<GuardCat> !fdisk
<ubuntuhelp> fdisk — общее название системных утилит для управления разделами жёсткого диска. Инфо: man fdisk
<mad_> ребята кто поможет по кубунте?
<Sergey_IT1> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<mad_> вылазиет ошибка при установке пакета
<mad_> скрин могу отправить
<Sergey_IT1> если отправлять, то на форум
<Sergey_IT1> по тексту ошибки надо искать
<mad_> сейчас
<mad_> данные не могут быть получены или обработаны ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<mad_> вот такая фигня
<Sergey_IT1> с лицензией диалог появляется?
<mad_> не понял вопроса
<mad_> вылазает сведения об обновлении
<Sergey_IT1> запустил синаптик, попросил поставить твой пакет, скачался, появился диалог с лицензией, надо согласиться чтобы дальше пошло
<mad_> такого не было
<Sergey_IT1> как ставил?
<mad_> ща поробую
<mad_> вайн сам ставил
<mad_> я уже не помню
<mad_> с вайном вроде прилипло
<mad_> переустановил через синаптик вроде прокатило
<mad_> спасибо
<Sergey_IT1> незачто
<mad_> было бы незачто не говорил бы спасибо))
<Sergey_IT1> кончай флудить то, а то щас нас как забанят (
<mad_> ок
<Sergey_IT1> скушно
<mad_> не знаешь как сделать чтоб чат при запуске в трей сворачивался?
<Sergey_IT1> не знаю, от клиента зависит
#ubuntu-ru 2015-04-11
<gregorijus> http://wklej.org/id/1685060/ Добрый день - в чём может быть проблема?
<gregorijus> lsmod http://wklej.org/id/1685062/
<gregorijus> ещё раз переустановил драйвера и ничего не случилось... :(
<aleksei`> вечера
<gregorijus> Есть кто нибудь?
<gregorijus> Кто нибудь может мне помочь?
<gregorijus> алло
<gregorijus> кто нибудь
<crazymouse> Êàê óçíàòü êàêàÿ áûëà êîíôèãóðàöèÿ ðýéäà ñ ëàéâ ñèäè?
<ubuntuhelp> crazymouse! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Sergey_IT1> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT1, Failed!
<martinlampe> Я здесь: Калининград, Россия
#ubuntu-ru 2015-04-12
<ascet_> Здравствуйте. Я очень начинающий пользователь ubuntu... Так что прошу отнестись снисходительно, могу говорить глупости по неопытности.... тут возникла такая проблема, что мне необходимо разработать железку. Не суть важна какую, главное, что та
<ascet_> м пишется прошивка на ATMega16 используя программатор AVR JTAGICE MKII.
<ascet_> Настраивал окружение себе я вот по этой инструкции
<ascet_> http://avr.ru/tools/linux/dev
<ascet_> Дошел до шага "Подключаем программатор" и тут возникли проблемы. при подключении программатора никаких устройств в /dev/ новых не возникает. По приведенному примеру
<ascet_>   ls /dev > /tmp/dev1 # сохраним список устройств в /dev во временный файл /tmp/dev1
<ascet_>     # присоединим программатор
<ascet_>     ls /dev > /tmp/dev2 # сохраним список устройств в /dev во временный файл /tmp/dev2
<ascet_>     comm -3 /tmp/dev1 /tmp/dev2 # найдем различия в списках устройств
<ascet_> Сравнение ничего не дало.
<ascet_> В выводе lsusb присутствует следующая строчка:
<ascet_> Bus 001 Device 022: ID 03eb:2103 Atmel Corp. JTAG ICE mkII
<ascet_> В процессе разбирания дошел до просто консольного вызова avrdude. Как оказалось для корректной работы вовсе не обязательно указывать местоположение устройства в /dev/, без этого он смог найти программатор и узнать например, что к контроллеру
<ascet_> не подаётся питание. Но тут возникла другая проблема: при исполнении следующей команды
<ascet_> avrdude -cjtagmkii -pm16 -b9600 -F -U flash:w:/home/ascet/work/HelloLED/HelloLed.hex
<ascet_> Получается вот такой вот вывод.
<ascet_> avrdude: jtagmkII_program_enable(): bad response to enter progmode command: RSP_ILLEGAL_JTAG_ID
<ascet_> avrdude: jtagmkII_program_enable(): bad response to enter progmode command: RSP_ILLEGAL_JTAG_ID
<ascet_> avrdude: JTAGEN fuse disabled?
<ascet_> avrdude: initialization failed, rc=-1
<ascet_> avrdude: AVR device initialized and ready to accept instructions
<ascet_> avrdude: Device signature = 0x580469
<ascet_> avrdude: Expected signature for ATmega16 is 1E 94 03
<ascet_> avrdude done.  Thank you.
<ascet_> К сожалению я уже полторы суток пытаюсь решить эту проблему, с помощью интернетов, форумов и гугла, но не могу сам понять как решить эту проблему как и собственно в чем проблема....
<ascet_> Может быть кто-нибудь сможет подсказать... буду крайне благодарен=)
<den_is_ok> Все привет!!! Есть кто живой?
<Sergey_IT> с праздником!
#ubuntu-ru 2016-04-11
<artus> кекеке
<artus> @devoice artus
<artus> tagezi, кекеке , тута йааа
<andrex> O_o
<andrex> мона же просто @devoice если на себя)
<artus> мона это когда помниш и с нормальным клиентом сидиш ) а так чтоб на всякий )
<artus> дароф андрушкааааа
<andrex> дратуйте
<andrex> давай тагезю заметем
<andrex> он метлой размахался чет)
<artus> @voice tagezi
<artus> tagezi, тагеекеезяяяяяяяяя
<JohnDoe_71Rus> андрунишка :)
<artus> неизвестныйййномерсемдесятадыннннн, дароффф
<Leagnus> а где в убунту /etc/hosts?
<Leagnus> хм, чё его наутилус прячет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: это не номер семьдесятадын
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, если это семдесятдывааа можеш в меня кинуть тапочком :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> семьдесятадын, но не номир
<artus> ну это уже нюансы))
<tagezi> artus: привет... отдыхальщик :)
<tagezi> всем утра
<artus> ^_^
<tagezi> @devoice
<tagezi> andrex: подстрикала :)
 * tagezi очень не любит свои сессии
<artus> tagezi, так чегой ты тама шумель ? расказывай давай)
<tagezi> artus: да не я шумел.. кто-то шумел, я тебя потыкал
<tagezi> не помнб уже кто
<artus> сильно шумель? надо было его наатататать
<tagezi> он по делу шумел :)
<tagezi> нельзя ататата когда по делу :)
<tagezi> глянь логи если инересно, в пятницу вечером было
<artus> дык ты бы линк на ветку давал , как маленький прям )
<tagezi> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru можно найти на http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ или http://logs.ubuntu.ru
<tagezi> artus: ня, мотай в конец http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/04/08/%23ubuntu-ru.html
<tagezi> после ссылки на тед начинай читать
<artus> ааа, я я харону в личку стукнул что я живой )))
<artus> правда я забыл в каких ветках я модером был :D
<tagezi> artus: так там написано кто модератор, вроде
<tagezi> грепни форум :))
<artus> да уже нашол..
<tagezi> чорт, нужно делать свой вай-фай.. уже по всему миру запрещают сторонние прошики
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=44217
<tagezi> а чо делать с gps пообще не понятно.. если запретят самопал, то будет 3 поставщика, и все из них нахрен не нужны
<artus> tagezi, так, кто тут у нас из живых опов ?
<artus> окромя меня  "в законе" :D
<artus> andrex, !
<tagezi> andrex, я, UNIm95
<artus> все ?
<andrex> а нафиг больше?
<tagezi> да вроде да
<tagezi> скай мертв
<tagezi> уже хрен знает сколько весит не хеволится
<tagezi> ш*
<artus> все, никого незабыли ?
<andrex> мва убежал скай убежал шариков убежар райдена выпилили
<andrex> осальным пофиг)
<tagezi> и правильно :)
<andrex> инку не до нас
<andrex> да какбы хватает
<tagezi> да, впринципе почти всё время перекрываем в троем
<tagezi> да и не шумят уже особо тут.. иногда, грузчики приходят, матом выражовываются
<tagezi> а так тихо
<artus> надо бота повесить на автокик, главное чтоб кто нить напомнил его собрать
<andrex> да я пинал агафона уже
<andrex> он молчит)
<andrex> даж гит кинул ему с патченым ботом
<tagezi> ну, так нужно у него ак отобрать и собрать самому
<tagezi> у артуса сервак есть, пусть у него висит
<andrex> щас бота limnoria пилит а само sypybot загнулось)
<artus> да проблема чтоль, повесить к моей знце, ток грина пнуть чтоб прав дал , и не парить моск
<artus> ну собрать тестового на погонять, я повешу на хост
<andrex> могу вечером бекап серва кинуть с ботом
<andrex> там даже база есть)
<andrex> вот плагины не все
<artus> ну норм
<tagezi> да.. и потом ко мне на канал завести тоже.. чтобы массовость создавало :))))
<andrex> гг
<artus> все, походу меня одного оставили из опов в етке на форуме, и ешо който общий модер
<andrex> а мну туда и не добаляли))
<artus> ннада добавить, харону стукни хай добавит )
<artus> хотя смысл, адин фиг туда никто не пишет
<andrex> да я так им отвечаю если че)
<andrex> в основном там обиды оди какието жалуются
<artus> ай, они там все скучные и унылые :D
<artus> а напомни мне листинг опоф на канале как через кансерву листается?
<artus> ато тупить инеть и по вебморде на дропбокс проблема зайти конфиг вичата глянуть
<andrex> /cs access #chan list
<artus> listop
<SergeyIT> ну что, достал вас НР
<artus> угу, норм
<andrex> а че тама их смотреть)
<andrex> не интересноый списк
<andrex> а не буду я им там писать чтоб добавили, и так норм) писать могу и ладно
<andrex> если че сть артусь)
<artus> атмазалси)
<andrex> дыа
<andrex> бум тя пинать
<andrex> обижают нас маленьких)
<andrex> ладно пойду я ребутнусь чтоли)
<andrex> типо ребутнулся
<artus> хее
<andrex> артусь артусь меня обижають!
<andrex> хехе
<andrex> ппц темы на форуме есть пара вопросов есть пара ответов итд)
<andrex> информативненько
<artus> хтопассмелл
<andrex> да шутю я шутю
<tagezi> чо вы за форум обсуждаете?
<andrex> бутушный
<andrex> хех тело груб цфг не осилило)
<artus> ну норм) прям статистическая выборка пользователей)
<linxon> всем привет
<artus> во, бот пришшол :D
<lin|aw> artus: сам ты бот )
<lin|aw> artus: !mute artus now
<artus> агресивный бот :D
<artus> не, ну фу таким быть)
<lin|aw> --force!
<lin|aw> )
<artus> судо забыл )
<lin|aw> (
 * lin|aw расстворилса
<artus> веснааааа
<andrex> mute, хмм тут не анреал)
<andrex> lin|aw: адми у тя прав не хватает я все расскажу a4teh'у!
<artus> :D
<andrex> во я че вспомнил
<andrex> яшка прекращает поддержку жабера)
<andrex> и пол года не прошло)
<artus> дык ужеж давно
<linxon> andrex: будешь шоколадку? http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/16/0411/h_1460372617_4177392_7afee97ff5.jpeg
<linxon> :D
 * linxon не стал делиться - съел
<andrex> я тя по ипи вычислю
<andrex> @voice linxon
<andrex> вот те крест
<linxon> нуу((
<linxon> нутя
<linxon> я тогда вообще тебе ничего не буду давать
<artus> а неча былоо хвастатцо и сьедать самому
<linxon> * придет война, попросишь хлеба ;D
<artus> грозен зело отрок
<linxon> andrex: удивительно, как им удается продавать шоколадки такой формы? )
<linxon> наверняка, если бы я не написал что это шоколадка, ты бы меня забанил совсем(
<linxon> за то, что испортил тебе оппетит :D
<linxon> а*
<linxon> andrex: )
<linxon> andrex: Андрюх...
<andrex> ничего не знаю
<andrex> ну похожа на пикник
<andrex> такчто не забанил бы а вот за раззадоривание аппетита забанил бы
<linxon> andrex: даже так :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> они их продают в непрозрачной упаковке
<artus> россыпью, на вес, ведрами
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вагонами
<andrex> баржами
<artus> из кятая, контейнерами, по морю, по предоплате
<JohnDoe_71Rus> уже давно у нас фабрики скупили и клепают на месте
<andrex> вот гадство
<andrex> опять хтмл 5 отвалился кудато
<artus> под столом поищи
<andrex> да оно вроде работает ток видео не кажет черный экран и все)
<artus> обнови adobe html :D
<andrex> смешно)
<andrex> google-yputube
<andrex> ща обновлю
<andrex> е
<andrex> t
<andrex> Из договора с аудиторами, цитирую:
<andrex> ... заказчик обязуется оборудовать место работы сотрудников исполнителя стулом с подключенным питанием 220В.
<tagezi> :))))
<tagezi> а мокрую тряпочку на лобик? :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> щаз вроде стандарт на 230В поменяли
<andrex> да нифига у мну 240 всю жисть было
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://geektimes.ru/post/274108/
<Leagnus> привет! перенаправления бывают вида ">>" ?
<Leagnus> наверное, нет
<andrex>  >> жописывает в конец
<andrex> д
<andrex> https://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/bash_scripting_guide/c11620.html
<Leagnus> точно
<victor83> Привет всем. Может кто-нибудь подскажет, что я делаю не так когда пытаюсь изменить DHCP на static в подключениях?
<victor83> Статическое подключение работает, но с перебоями.
<victor83> Ubuntu 14.04
<tagezi> сервер днс наверное криво указал
<tagezi> вообще, 8.8.8.8 , у меня внутренние всегда с перебоями работают, почемуто.. толи у прова руки кривые, толи у меня не из того места растут.. короче я указываю его всегла статичным на гугл, тогда перебоев поменьше бывает
<Sergey_IT> финики задумчивые же, известно
<victor83> В случае статики даже модем плохо пингуется...
<victor83> В случае статики даже модем плохо пингуется... Сори если повторяю сообщения...
<tagezi> во его колбасит
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, в России другая проблема.. половина интернета забанина
<tagezi> чебуракнули вас уже походу, тихим сапом
<tagezi> сделали Уральский фаервол :)
<tagezi> так.. ладно, всем ночи.. завтра школа.. учиться нужно будет, а то папа атата сделает :)))
<victor83> А есть тут кто из Беларуси?
<victor83> С настройкой статического IP для сети я так и добился успеха почему-то...
<Sergey_IT> victor83, у тебя вайфай?
<victor83> Да
<victor83> Я назначал 192.168.1.10, а этот адрес был занят уже на ноуте. Пока не поковырялся в настройках модема не замечал подвоха. А они между собой делили пакеты и через раз похоже оба работали, хота ня ноуте винда, ей возможно пофиг, но не факт.
<Sergey_IT> может вокруг много точек или кто-то с роутера много тянет по эзернету (у меня также, поэтому сижу на проводе)
<victor83> Все дело было в том, что я назначал один и тот же IP для разных компов.
<Sergey_IT> так чего же ты хотел, когда адреса одинаковые
<victor83> Сейчас все работает нормально. Себе поставил 192.168.1.20
<victor83> Ну я думал, что на ноуте DHCP
<victor83> И что 10 свободен :)
<victor83> Дело было не в бабине ... сидел в кабине :)
<Sergey_IT> изучи команду nmap смотри что у тебя в сети занято
<victor83> А с какими ключами ее надо запустить, чтобы узнать что занято в сети? Если не сложно.
<Sergey_IT> не помню... типа nmap -v -sn 192.168.1.0/24 | grep -B1 up
<victor83> Ладно, потом почитаю об этом.
<victor83> У меня сейчас была задача настроить статический IP чтобы можно было стучаться к апачу по одному и тому же IP. Главное на работе теперь это тоже настроить.
<victor83> Все просто как всегда sudo nmap -sP 192.168.1.1/24
<Sergey_IT> вот так можно и другую инфу получить sudo nmap -v -O -A -sS 194.85.229.100
<Sergey_IT> открытые порты, ОС
<victor83> nmap как мне сказал преподаватель на курсах по linux очень полезная утилита для хакера :)
<Sergey_IT> для настройки своей сети тоже
<victor83> Ну это да, спору нет, для своей. Но можно довольно много узнать и о чужой :)
<Sergey_IT> ой - sudo nmap -v -O -A -sS 192.16.1.0/24
<victor83> Хех, запущено 110 скриптов для сканирования по этой команде...
<Sergey_IT> и что? Инфа того стоит
<victor83> Ладно, пора идти спать...
<victor83> Снова ничего не сделал по работе. В винде отвлекают игры, в линуксе различные настройки нужно еще произвести...
<Sergey_IT> уже выспался?
<Sergey_IT> kocmoc, ты к празднику причастен?
<victor83> Sergey_IT: это ты мне про выспался ?:)
<Sergey_IT> ага )
<victor83> Не еще, вот только вот сейчас иду..
#ubuntu-ru 2016-04-12
<andrex> ...
<tagezi> утра всем
<artus> утречка
<andrex> шмутречка
<artus> неспишшшшш, тоже вариант)
<andrex> я те вечером кину цылку в приват у ташиш там 2 гига)
<andrex> чет решил никуда не кидать так расшарить
<artus> а чего там на 2 гигаа то ?
<andrex> а там просто весь бекап сервака со всякой фигней)
<andrex> точнее даже тестового сервака
<artus> хренаси, у меня бекап атски фулл в таре занимает 600-700 метров )) что ж тама у тя за сервак :D
<artus> причем это с вебмордами, статистиками и кучей финтифлюшек
<andrex> а там и веб и фтп и днс и тимспик и еще какойто фигни ну и сам бот)
<andrex> просто потихой там чето подымалось на потестить)
<andrex> захламлно малехо вобщем так вебхостинг к примеру ваще метров 200 весит но правда не на бунте)
<andrex> а тут дебиан
<andrex> хотяя на нет инстал перетащу щас и все)
<artus> хоть бы кто шуметь начал для приличия ((
<tagezi> некогда особо
<tagezi> у меня сессия
<tagezi> artus: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=44225
<tagezi> почитай :)
<artus> да лучше бы эти разработчики запилили браузер который не сьедает всю память
<tagezi> эм.. так вроде не съедает
<tagezi> фф 300 метров
<artus> ато чейто за день просмотра онлайнвидео фокс вполне может под двушку рама скушать
<artus> ну не ест откровенно, но подтекает чуток
<artus> кстати смотрел я пару раз на вивальди, в упор не могу понять восторга - унылое, убогое, корявое, глючное и вырвиглазное
<artus> еще и тормозное
<tagezi> вивальди? да.. ещё и закрытое.. нахрен он нужен вообще не понятно
<tagezi> но народ пищит, так как-будто им денег платят за его использование
<tagezi> хотя народ у нас вообще пищит по всякому убожеству
<artus> недохромолисоопера, такааая гавняшка как по мне, я такого гогна с 6го года не видел :D
<andrex> оно живое
<andrex> @mode +q lector
<artus> andrex, а ты чего замутил лектора?
<andrex> а кого те нада?
<andrex> бунтухелпа нет конфигов
<andrex> агафон спит)
<artus> аа, а лектор бот?
<andrex> да
<artus> дык размуть и покажи чего умеет )
<artus> адин фиг здесь сонне царство)
<andrex> пока ничего почемуто молчит)
<andrex> думаю почему видать перенос ему плохадалсо
<artus> @mode -q lector
<artus> lector,  ping
<andrex> нету плагина пинга
<andrex> его сгита удалили
<artus> не, ну хоть чтото он должен уметь
<tagezi> да, умеет входить и выходить :)
<andrex> да
<artus> ну крутоо, прям вообще безценно)
<artus> прям маскируется под большинство сидящих здесь)
<andrex> не не переносимый он какойто)
<artus> тякс, надо заказывать всякоразных ардуинок
<andrex> !help
<lector> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<andrex> хех
<andrex> @whoami
<lector> andrex: andrex
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX
<tagezi> artus: по поводу ардуинок я тебе потом всё выскажу :)))
<tagezi> так, до вечера всем
<andrex> чет гдет в питоне конфигурицо и из другого юзверя не фурычит
<andrex> @version
<ubuntuhelp> The current (running) version of this Supybot is 0.83.4.1.  The newest version available online is 0.83.4.1.
<lector> andrex: The current (running) version of this Supybot is 0.83.4.1+limnoria 2015.10.04, running on Python 2.7.9 (default, Mar  1 2015, 18:22:53)  [GCC 4.9.2].  The newest versions available online are 2016.04.02 (in testing), 2016.03.21 (in master).
<andrex> @rehash
<lector> andrex: Error: "rehash" is not a valid command.
<andrex> @reload
<lector> andrex: (reload <plugin>) -- Unloads and subsequently reloads the plugin by name; use the 'list' command to see a list of the currently loaded plugins.
<artus> таккк, чего там тагезя уже хотел расказатььь
<artus> lector,  ывываыва
<lector> artus: Error: "ывываыва" is not a valid command.
<artus> о, оно разговариваеть
<andrex> @mode +o-o lector ubuntuhelp
<lector> andrex: Error: I need to be at least halfopped to change the mode.
<andrex> @op
<andrex> все
<andrex> власть захвачена
<artus> думаеш? )))
<andrex> как ты там тарбзипаеш?
<artus> !backup
<ubuntuhelp> Есть много способов забэкапить Вашу систему. Вот некоторые из них: http://retimer.ru/2009/12/backup-utils-ubuntu/ на анг тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi См. также !sbackup и !cloning.
<lector> Есть много способов забэкапить Вашу систему. Вот некоторые из них: http://retimer.ru/2009/12/backup-utils-ubuntu/ на анг тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi См. также !sbackup и !cloning.
<andrex> такой флуд
<artus> !sbackup
<ubuntuhelp> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<lector> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<andrex> во нада перевести
<artus> гдейто моя запись была, ток я не помню тег под которым создавал ((
<artus> ща в дроп зайду
<andrex> !search tar
<lector> Found: autostart-#kubuntu, sbuild, tar, runlevels, firewall, starterguide@documentation, ubuntu-sharing, tgz@tar, scp-also, x
<ubuntuhelp> Found: autostart-#kubuntu, sbuild, tar, runlevels, firewall, starterguide@documentation, ubuntu-sharing, tgz@tar, scp-also, x
<andrex> !scp-also
<ubuntuhelp> Использование: scp SourceFile user@host:dir/TargetFile ; scp user@host:dir/SourceFile TargetFile. WinSCP — scp-клиент под Windows. Вы можете найти его на http://winscp.net/
<lector> Использование: scp SourceFile user@host:dir/TargetFile ; scp user@host:dir/SourceFile TargetFile. WinSCP — scp-клиент под Windows. Вы можете найти его на http://winscp.net/
<artus> andrex,  sudo tar cvpzf /backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/data --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/sys --exclude=/dev /
<artus> как то так, ексклюдиш нафигненужные тебе елементы в бекапе и норм
<andrex>  ну туды мона и тмп и лог и прок зафигачить еще
<andrex> ток мне лень)
<artus> ну они если не разожравшиеся то особо роли не играют, текстовики жмутцо аж со свистом
<artus> а, мона предварительно апт посичтить от кеша , там обычно гогна на пару гигов набирается
<andrex> да тут системе часа 2 от силы
<andrex> и апт учистил
<artus> ну тады темболее )
<artus> кстати, а тупо бота дать невариант? )) я ж его на живую системы буду подсаживать )) или это чтоб я сам уже его выковыривал оттель? ))
<andrex> могу тупо хомяк с ботом дать
<andrex> там расбирайся
<artus> его жеж в автостарт просто по сути , предварительно распаковав
<artus> дык упакуй тупо диру с ботом а там я уже пощупаю
<andrex> хомяка упаковал
<andrex> бот по дефолту .local
<andrex> там в хомяке еще скрипт обновы его валяется
<artus> чего по весу?
<andrex> 161 метр
<artus> фигасе ))
<andrex> сорцы там с гита икуски зависимостей еще
<andrex> он при обнове с гита качает
<andrex> а вот системы полностью в 554 метра вышло
<andrex> деб дистры почемуто весоватые)
<andrex> 135 хомяк
<andrex> хотя можно гит сорцы убрать
<andrex> хммм дропбокс тормоз
<true_bunta> Всем привет.
<true_bunta> Остался ли живой репозиторий pf-kernel?
<andrex> откуда мы знаем то
<andrex> оно не офицальное ни разу
<andrex> топай на сайт проэкта и качай сорцы
<true_bunta> Злые вы
<andrex> да
<andrex> капец ская бложег испаганил кто то)
<andrex> даже у них на сайте указаны тока федора арч и гента
<andrex> и еще какоето
<andrex> причем офицальными считается ток гента и арч
<true_bunta> Раньше реп был для debian подобных.
<andrex> ну у кого был того и спрашивать
<andrex> !search kernel
<ubuntuhelp> Found: custom kernel@customkernel, kernel, ops-#ubuntu-kernel, kernelcompile@kernel, customkernel@kernel, uname, kernel-source@headers, kernel source@headers, compilekernel@kernel, server
<andrex> даже на webupd нет его уже
<andrex> вобщем http://big-bum.uni.cx/pages/about.html ищи свищи автора сего творения и мучай
<andrex> а вот типо офф сайт https://pf.natalenko.name/ вродекак самих патчей
#ubuntu-ru 2016-04-13
<artus> утря котята
<andrex> че те о собак проснулся)
<andrex> - че те
<artus> да уже на работе залипаю, погода гагнооо, дождегггг, еще и простуда доканала
<artus> паасматрель я супибота, надо бут на выходных его попробовать подселить
<andrex> попрбуй
<Atremka> прив
<andrex> я там еще остальное скинул
<andrex> пока кидал понял что дроп тормоз
<andrex> я у ся расшаривал и качал скачивалось за сек 20
<andrex> а туда 15 минут лилось
<artus> ну на дропе на заливку всегда было тупее
<artus> Atremka, дароф, расказывай
<artus> я все знаю :)
<Atremka> в общем
<Atremka> у меня беда
<Atremka> я в линуксе на ВЫ, как слепойв темноте
<Atremka> а шеф поставил задачу
<Atremka> между инет и локал воткнуть серв на линуксе с подсчетом трафика и логами посещений сотрудников с отправкой на мыло(((
<Atremka> бинд9 настроил
<Atremka> а вот на днср
<Atremka> пошли проблемы
<Atremka> ни один гайд не подошел
<artus> нечасти ентерами
<Atremka> ок
<artus> бинд тут причем? и дхцп, кури squid
<artus> примеров кончигов вагон и маленькая тележка, ставитца просто, конфиг читабелный и понимабельный )
<Atremka> так задача через модем провести в линукс, а с линукса(он с 2 сет картами) на свитч
<Atremka> тут еще
<artus> да пофиг, хоть агрегацию модема и оптики собирай, у тя по задаче сквид втулить
<Atremka> короче старый адм настроил ИП прописываемый
<Atremka> и все будет норм?
<artus> стаять, ты меня слышиш?  сейчас начинаеш читать про сквид, пытаешся понять,  после зачатков понимания задаш вопросы )) если не буду на обеде подмогну )
<Atremka> ок
<artus> Atremka, я б вообще чтойто аля https://www.opennet.ru/base/net/traf_gate.txt.html изобразил)
<artus> правда это на фре, засим втупую сильно повторять не стоит )
<Atremka> ну я как бэ не особенно смогу не повторить
<Atremka> http://faqpc.ru/nastrojka-squid3-na-ubuntu-server-14-04-1/    вот это посмотри, пойдет мне?
<artus> ну смотри, это ты тупо заворачиваеш всех в проксю, скажем так начало, а к этому тебе надо по хорошему кеширование, резалка гогна по чернобелым спискам, и статистика
<tagezi> утра всем
<artus> о, тагезяя
<artus> ты мене чейто грозился понарасказывать
<tagezi> ой
<tagezi> ааа, про ардуинки :)
<tagezi> кстати, нафига они тебе.. ты там опять какй станок лепишь?
<artus> да мне надо с мемс гироакселерометра снимать показания, как бе других вариантов я в упор не вижу
<artus> не, я не спорю мона взять койнить sm32четотам    микроконтроллер и тапа ацкие го запрограммить, но как бе ....
<tagezi> да я понял, тебе проще нагородить :)
<tagezi> вообще, нахрена.. потому что он всёравно цыпляется в GPIO и можно прям из линуха всё снимать
<tagezi> но под ардуину можно тупо копипастить :)
<artus> так, стаять
<tagezi> чо стоять то?
<artus> tagezi, https://dlnmh9ip6v2uc.cloudfront.net/datasheets/Sensors/IMU/PS-MPU-9150A.pdf вот у меня это, как его подрубить , на пальцах
<tagezi> если не уходить в детали, то точно также как и к ардуине, паяешь платку, цепляешь и программируешь интерфейсы
<tagezi> просто к арбуине скорее всего уже есть кодик на си, а в комп тебе ещё нужно понять какие гпио свободныи, и пиши хоть на баше, хоть на си
<artus> карочи не пакупаеш ардуину а паяеш,чейто как то не вижу профита )
<tagezi> там тебе всёравно паять
<tagezi> это же просто микруха без обвязки
<artus> не, ну выводы распаять и микруху с обвязкой совсем одно и тоже )
<artus> темпаче не за свои деньги жеж )
<tagezi> ну, у тебя на 21 странице нарисовно
<artus> tagezi, data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxITEhUTExMVFhUVFhcXFRUYGBkZFxUZFxgbFhkXGBgaHSggGBolHhgXITEhJSkvLi4uGB8zODMuNyktLisBCgoKDg0OGxAQGy0mHyUtLTEtLy8vLS8yLS0tNi0tLS8wLS83LS0tLTUtLS01LS0vLS0tLy0tLS0tLS0tLS0tL//AABEIAOEA4QMBEQACEQEDEQH/xAAbAAEAAgMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAABQYDBAcBAv/EAEUQAAIBAgQDBgIFCAgGAwAAAAECAwARBBIhMQUGEyIyQVFhcQeBFCNCkbFSU5KTocLR0hYzNFRyg7LBFSRDRGLxo+Hw/8QAGwEBAAMBAQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMEBQIGAQf/xAA9EQACAQIEAgYKAQMD
<artus> AwUAAAAAAQIDEQQSITFBUQUTYXGBkQYUIjJSobHB0fAVQuHxI2KCM0NyJFNjkqL/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/AO40AoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFAeM1taA1BxSEkqJFuNxcXHhqNxXKnFuyZI6NRK7i7dx6eJRflj76+3PmSXI1f6R4T+8Rfpr/GuOup/EvMl9Ur/AAS8me/0iwn5+L9Nf4062HxLzHqtf4JeTPW5gwo0M8Y93Uf71962HNHxYas9oPyZ8/0jwn5+L9Nf41862HxLzPvqtf4JeTH9I8J+fi/TX+NOthzXmPVK/wAEvJj+keE/vEX6a/xp11P4l5j1Sv8ABLyYPMeE/vEX6a/xp1tP4l5j1Sv8EvJg8x4TxniHu6jfXzp11P4l5j1Sv8EvJn0/H8KN5ox46uo
<artus> 089TtR1YLij4sLWltB+TPDzFhP7xF+mv8a+ddT+JeZ16niPgl5MHmLCf3iL9Nf406+n8S8z6sFiH/ANuXkzcwuNjk7jq1rHQ3322ruM4y2ZBOnOHvJo2K6OBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFAKAUAoBQHxMeyaBFTw3Dl6kqqMqZ+pIQTmmkk+ssxGuRQwAW9jreq+RXaW2/ezSqYiTpwbd3ay5RS007XzNrGcKJXQtGw1Rkc9kjUXGx9tQfWunT8CvTruLvuuKa3/AHzKJxzl8ztHIESGWTrnEAm0S9C2aUWBK5gb2F9T7k1KlFzaez1v4cT0mCx8aMJRk3KKy5fi9r+nw/eCIaflWYLK6tFIsSJIzIxN1kzagW8MjFgbEDzqF4aetnexow6Tw7cYyUouTa14NW7eN1a3yNocizXKmXDhy7JGhZgZGQAkKcvkf/Vd+qvbMiF9M0N1CT
<artus> Vrt6aJ6cyrFfSqbujbUYtXR5YUufciPQKXZ8yRJHH8DxEKK8sLoraKWtva9iL3U28DapZ0qkFeSKtHF4atNwpzTa7/ANfgR1RXLTjFE3wDlXEYoZkULHfvtoD55QBdvw9asU8POpsZWM6VoYZ5ZavkvuT03w1nC3SaNm8ipUH53P4VM8FLgzPh6SUm/ag0u+/4KnxHh8uHkMcqFWH3EeYPiKqThKDtI3sNiaWIhnpu6OjfB7uYj/Gv+mruB/qPM+k3v0+5/U6LWgeYFAKAUAoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFAY5+6fagRS8RxoYedml/s0pCrMtyI5Y+w6SW1W9tD6VVlUySzP3fozXp4Pr6KjT/6i1s+MXqmuZk4nzjhUS4lWVvsxxnMzk7DS9vnSWJhbR3I6PRWJnKzi0uLeiRA4jjMsH0aOVepiXE/WiQ2dExBBUAjRZBYaa7ex
<artus> qN1JQyxestbrvNKGEpVVUnB2prLaT2bjv3r8+Bo8S5xmilcdF0e2HUCRrsViLs3U07WcSEabCo6mIlB7cvkWsJ0VQxFNNTTV5XsratJK3K1r6njc7wlxK2GfqRySSQ/WDKpdQvb012r563F6uOvAkXQdaMckais0lLTXR30K1xbgk8CxvMtusCwH2hYjvi3ZJzDT8Nqr1KM4pSlxNfC42hWlKnSfu2X+OexG
<artus> O_o
<tagezi> кхм
<artus> https://cdn.sparkfun.com//assets/parts/7/3/7/6/11486-04.jpg dj
<artus> воо
<tagezi> ты очень большого о бомне мнения, я не умею читать бинарный код в таком виде :)
<artus> да блин, воо линк
<artus> воть такая у меня валяетцо
<tagezi> ну так, на этой всё спаяно, ципляй ей и кодь
<artus> да как цеплять, на штооооо? да ешо и пряма кодить
<tagezi> гугли gpio
<tagezi> для респери пи мануалов полно
<tagezi> есть статья на хабе для персоналки
<artus> нее, ну панятно што на малину мона воткнуть, но нет ее под руками)
<tagezi> просто у мелких компав обычно разводка в документации есть
<tagezi> а у тебя что?
<artus> в принципе есть у меня на 10 портов на мамке гпио , но чейто она пока не стартуеть
<tagezi> мамка?
<artus> pitx-e38
<tagezi> https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/gpio/sysfs.txt
<tagezi> ох.. иди покупай ардуину, извращайся дальше :))))
<artus> :D
<artus> фсеее, сдался? )))
<tagezi> такими темпами у тебя скоро это будет похоже на БСМ :)
<tagezi> да, время нет курить особо.. нужно ссесию закрывать
<tagezi> вот, получу диплом, подниму говноблог, буду зарабатывать милионы, то гда и покурю..
<tagezi> если время есть, по почитай по теме, покури, может и ненужно оно тебе
<tagezi> вообще, как я это вижу, ардуина лишний процесор в системе.. и нужен он если тебе некоторые функции не обязательно снимать показания, и у тебя мало партов
<tagezi> а так, это тотже самый комп, только маленький и хилый
<tagezi> о, я забалтал артуса :)))
<artus> карочи, мне адин фиг надо снимать показометр с гироскопа и дальше уже с ними работать, я не спорю что все это по сути мона умудритцо впорячить в микроконстроллер который будет с обвязки это все кушать, нооо, не все же сразуу
<tagezi> что ты с показаниями хочешь делать то?
<tagezi> например, гиродатчик + 4 мотора + ардуино
<tagezi> это типичная схема для квадролета.. там нафиг комп вообще не сдался
<artus> угу, по сути это будет чтойто типа стедикама,
<tagezi> нахрен тебе там комп? чтобы жужало? :))
<tagezi> или ты пытаешься замерить насколько у опиратора трясутся руки после вчерашнего? :))
<artus> да комп пока в этой связке чтоб обрабатывать данные энкодеров и плевать в контроллер двигателя, пока адекватныые контроллеры не селають , кароче, комп адин фиг пока в качестве связующего звена которое нафиг вылетит
<artus> да и для начала замерить тоже вариант)
<tagezi> а повесить контроллер на ардуину?
<tagezi> блин, вот я больше всего непонимаю, нафига вам лишние звенья в этой цепи?
<artus> ну вот для этого я и хочу брать ардуину как бе )) но ты же отговариваеш)
<tagezi> ну, просто тут либо комп либо ардуина
<artus> лишнее отсечетцо нафиг, это оно пока , в качестве макетки, чтоб птом определившись в конечными показаниями уже на чем нить ацкохардварном запиливать это безобразие
<artus> да ясен фиг что здесь дуина в плане железности исполнения выгоднее
<tagezi> ну вот.. если цель купить новую игрульку, то нужна ардуина, а если нужно избавиться от никомуненужной вещи, то кидай всё на гипио свой платки и програмь :)
<tagezi> а ардуину детям играться купи :)
<artus> труляляля, ну ты прям ацкого программера нашол который ща кааак кинетцо микроконтроллеры програмить , для начала спаяфф платку, по образу и подобию дуиныы....
<JohnDoe_71Rus> «Ерунда все это. Компьютер персональным быть не может. Персональными могут быть дача, автомобиль, пенсия. А знаете ли вообще, что такое компьютер? Это 100-200 кв.м. помещения, 30 человек обслуживающего персонала 20 кВт потребления и конечно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 30 литров спирта ежемесячно для протирки контактов!»
<tagezi> artus: да не нужно тебе ничего там паять.. кинул прям из своей платки на гпио и смотри сигналы
<tagezi> щас
<tagezi> https://habrahabr.ru/post/236251/
<tagezi> впринципе, что ардуину програмить, что интерфейс, один фиг
<tagezi> хотя да.. настоящие мужики на ARV всё запиливают :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пользователь Reddit с ником w2qw нашел способ запуска «иксов» в Windows 10, что открывает возможность установки и работы с VIM и Firefox.
<artus> а нафига виму иксы?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://habrastorage.org/getpro/geektimes/post_images/4cf/a38/393/4cfa3839329eb6aa60825b7f7e88d720.jpg не знаю
<artus> и нафига в венде поднимать никсовый фокс, по моему это уже линух головного моска ))
<andrex> там ваще мона бунту уже пускать полностью без виртуалок даже помоему
<andrex> в 10
<andrex> продаются потихой мс чтоли
<artus> полноценный терминал с возможностью впилить туда зсш, запуском скриптов будь то питон, сш, аль ешо чего , и нафиг нездались иксы линуховые дергать
<artus> ибо чейто как то осваивать павершел - фтопку , и адин фиг оно унылое по сравнению ))
<andrex> ага и тормозное
<artus> извращатцо с цигвинами - это для школников-фанатов которым делать нефиг и котоые каждые выходные ядро пересобирают )))
<artus> собирал я ядро, ниче там интересного нет))) и смысла никакого тоже ))
<andrex> ну не собирал его наверное ток ленивы
<andrex> й
<admin1488> ребят а какие права у /run/user/1000/dconf/user
<admin1488> по дефолту?
<admin1488> Может кто глянуть?
<artus> не, у меня в загашнике даже скрипт есть для сборки :D для ленивых, но смысл ...
<artus> admin1488, а где ты /run нашол*?
<artus> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> artus, Понг.
<admin1488> /home/user
<artus> O_o
<artus> pwd из целевой покажи , на всякий
<artus> делай 644 - не ошибешся :) запускаемым сделаеш +х и будет норм
<admin1488> sergioss@G551JX:/run$ pwd
<admin1488> /run
<artus> [/home/artus]% ls / |grep run
<artus> _______________________________________________________________artus@WebServer-pts/0-14:34
<artus> [/home/artus]%
<admin1488> забавно
<artus> чего забавно, у тя там что, бсд чтоль?
<admin1488> нет
<admin1488> обычный корень
<admin1488> как у всех на убунту
<artus> Atremka, ну расказывай
<artus> ыыыы
<Atremka> ,kt
<artus> я думал ты уж испужался совсем
<Atremka> z&
<Atremka> я?
<artus> <artus> Atremka, ну расказывай
<artus> * Atremka (~Atremka@83.239.170.195) покинул #ubuntu-ru
<Atremka> да что тут можно сказать? почитал и почти везде пишут что необходимо днср и днс настроить
<Atremka> настроил
<Atremka> днср
<Atremka> а вот с днс почти все получается но в конце что-то не так
<Atremka> пи команде нслукап, выдает сервер не найден
<artus> мда, я тихо плачу, причем тут прокси с логером к днсам и дхцп ..... ну че, играйся с тем что советуют :)
<Atremka> при*
<Atremka> у меня стоковый убунту
<Atremka> только что поставленный
<Atremka> и мне необходимо чтоб инет выдавал лишь тем у кого прописан руками ИП
<artus> ии, ты можеш мне... на пальцах... обяснить как ты буш учет трафика делать дхцпой, ато я как то вот за 16 лет такого еще не видел, но может новые веянья какие, а я и не знал :D
<Atremka> воу палехче, я тут как слепая старушка в темноте
<Atremka> )))
<artus> тебе надо инет выдавать не тем у кого руками, а тем кому ты разрешиш не бегая и не настраивая ручками, причем с лимитом по трафику, полосе пропускания, и отчетами потребления за месяц
<Atremka> не отключая инет
<artus> вплоть до ограничения по времени включения, разделению полосы в приоритете и остальные плюшки
<Atremka> а просто отсылая кто сколько съел
<artus> это пока )) а птом те начальство скажет урезать васю, петю и марину ибо они зажрались, выделить им по 50 метров на почту и пошли нафиг
<Atremka> ну то в процессе можно будет редактировать в сквиде
<Atremka> правильно я понимаю?
<artus> и да, как ты днсами будеш считать трафик? кароче ты забил на совет почитать про прокси и пол дня фигней страдал ))
<Atremka> это меня тут выживает замгендиректора
<Atremka> капает
<artus> можно, на лету, и статистику хоть риалтаймом выводиш )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: сколько клиент днс запросов сделал и множить на средний вес сайта :)
<artus> хоть с топ10 сайтов которые посещал отдел маркетинга)
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ыыыы, а icmp пакеты считать? а если размер пакета произвольный? ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: средний вес
<artus> дык а вес ты как считать будеш?
<artus> а ежели начнут прхивчики тянуть, их как считать , нееее, я столько не выпью :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> найду статистику, гугол скажет. ну или отдельным приказом средний вес сайта директор назначит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для простоты расчетов примем Пи равное 4
<artus> в екселе забить средний размер ролика на тытубе, со средним количеством рекламмы, и посчитать среднее ))
<artus> в ексель выгружать руки среднестатистичесим секретарем, в ручном режиме :D
<artus> угу, в военное время пи равняется 3м, и даже может доходить до 2х
<JohnDoe_71Rus> какой ёксель? мы ж продвинутые, на линуксе - gnumeric
<artus> эх, я тихо плачу с молодежи, сказали какой инструмент юзать, нет, пойдут, начитаютцо советов таких же строителей, и в итоге чего они там строят - непонятно )
<artus> ненаю, я таким не пользовался ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> они построют светлое будушее
<Atremka> АУУУ
<artus> чего тебе отрок
<Atremka> мне просто сквид ставить?
<Atremka> без служб днс и дхцп
<artus> я думал ты его уже давно поставил ))
<Atremka> как я понял надо службы настроить чтоб прокси поставить
<artus> днсы пропишеш 8.8.8.8 и 8.8.4.4  в сквиде и не парь себе моск, адин фиг ты через проксю всех гоняеш)
<artus> дхцп - у тебя вообще роутером или какой у тя там маршрутизатор этим рулит - раздаст
<Atremka> тое сть я поставив только что бубунту
<artus> сквидом - закроеш ненужные сайты, посчитаеш кто сколько и куда
<Atremka> могу ставить сквид и будет мне щастье?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а не проще ему какой нить сноревал или ипирпеф
<artus> нафига?
<Atremka> как я понял из прочитыннаго что сквид самое то
<artus> тонны готовых и уже оттестеных мониторилок всего и вся , да и что там настраивать, из реп поставить, инициировать кеш , проправить в 3х местах конфиг, всех делов
<Atremka> мона ссылочку на гайд настройки сквида
<artus> google.ru
<Atremka> шЮтка защитана
<Atremka> http://faqpc.ru/nastrojka-squid3-na-ubuntu-server-14-04-1/    так мне сойдет?
<Atremka> или нет?
<Atremka> спс ребят за "своевременную", "профессиональную", "доброжелательную" и т д ПОМОЩЬ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<artus> я жеж тебе с утра говорил уже)))
<Atremka> скажем так я переставил е6аную ось из-за того что сам нахуевертил там всякой хероборы
<Atremka> так понятней???
<Atremka> соответственно и история чата и браузера пошла далеко и навсегда
<Atremka> и ща я ее вапще нахуй выпилю
<Atremka> у меня бомбит уже
<Max_SHCHORS> Здравствуйте граждане и гражданки!
<artus> чую ща я выпилю и будет он в гордом оденочестве считать трафик дхцпой
<artus> дарофф макс, чекак
<andrex> вай
<andrex> незя вас оставлять ваще
<anton_p> хай
<anton_p> прошу совета что делать. кубунту 15.10, все апдейты. после определённого (неизвестно какого именно) перестали запускаться иксы _без_ подключенного второго монитора (плазма тиви). т.е. теперь, нужно обязательно включать кубунту с двумя мониторами,
<anton_p> после включения телевизорм можно выключить. в логах нашёл самый относящийся кусок: RADEON(0): Kernel modesetting setup failed
<andrex> 1 попробовать заблеклистить весу 2 попробовать другое ядро
<anton_p> ядро уже 4.5.1, ничего не изменилось.
<andrex> откуда оно там?
<andrex> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<andrex> ls -lh /dev/dri/ и ксорг туда
<andrex> и лог ксорга
<anton_p> andrex: ядро из ппа, вестимо
<andrex> вобщем пробуй делай все что выше
<andrex> еще и ксорг тоже наверное из фз откудава?
<anton_p> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15814081/
<anton_p> что значит хз. всего то стоят кернел поновее в попытке что то исправить и плазма из бэкпортов
<anton_p> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15814177/
<andrex> чето у тя там прям куча всяких дров понапичкано
<anton_p> что ещё показать?
<anton_p> я ничего специально не пичкал
<anton_p> даже радеон опенсорсный
<anton_p> карточка R5 230
<anton_p> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15814262/
<anton_p> ii  xorg           1:7.7+7ubuntu4 amd64        X.Org X Window System
<anton_p> ii  xserver-xorg-video-ati 1:7.5.0+git20150819-0ubuntu1 amd64        X.Org X server -- AMD/ATI display driver wrapper
<andrex> ксорг где?
<andrex> xorg.conf
<anton_p> find /etc/X11 -name xorg.conf -- пусто
<anton_p> хз где он. вроде как через кмс он самостоятельно придумываться должне
<anton_p> перезагрузка в "родное" ядро от 15.10, которое в апдейтами пришло, ничего не даёт, эффект тот же
<anton_p> 4.2.0-35 вроде
<anton_p> как я понимаю, проблема в кмс, но я ничего не могу похожего нагуглить
<anton_p> [drm] Failed to open DRM device for pci:0000:01:00.0: No such file or directory
<anton_p> хрен блин знает на что смотреть
<andrex> ну фигач на форум может там кто то и допрет
<anton_p> жаль, что тут некому помочь :)
<Sergey_IT> кто подскажет - есть локальная сеть - линукс и дос. Из доса к шарам на лиуксе коннечусь. Есть сервер линукс в той же подсети, что и мой роуте
<Sergey_IT> р. Но подключиться к шарам на сервере из дос не могу (с линукса подключаюсь)
<Sergey_IT> можно ли как-то маршрутизацию настроить, чтобы дос машина думала что внешний сервер находится в локалке?
<Sergey_IT> вот и задай вопрос (
<Sergey_IT> тагези на чердаке и никого (
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, я то точно не знаю такого :))
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: пни больно andrex
<tagezi> он безопасник, должен знать как это сделать :))
<Sergey_IT> да может и нельзя - дос клиент - он ущербный
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, доступ на ftp тогда уже был
<tagezi> так что наверное можно по фтп заходить на сервак
<Sergey_IT> может попробую, но в дос с фтп неудобно
<Sergey_IT> andrex: лог глянь
<tagezi> да он спит наверное
#ubuntu-ru 2016-04-14
<andrex> !nat
<ubuntuhelp> Примеры настройки iptables для раздачи интернета в своей локальной сети можно посмотреть тут: http://debian.pro/249 и http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=59770
<andrex> вобщем на сервере который типо может подлючаться к второму серверу пробросить второй сервер в лан
<andrex> !iptables
<ubuntuhelp> Ubuntu, как и любой другой дистрибутив Линукс, имеет межсетевой экран. Брандмауэр управляется с помощью команды iptables (см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo ), или GUI приложений, таких как Firestarter (Gnome) или Guarddog (KDE).
<andrex> либо vpn
<tagezi> он же с одного компа может подключиться, а с другого нет
<D3n> Всем привет
<tagezi> ку
<artus> трям утрям
<tagezi> у
<tagezi> artus: заказал свою ардуину?
<tagezi> пакаж что, давай растрою :))
<artus> о, тагезя, вапрос, штотыскажеж про нано 328 ?
<artus> хватит ее че нить навешать и поигратцо
<tagezi> у меня вот вопрос, у неё питание от юсб, то есть там +5v но не больше 1,2 А, а скорее всего только 0,5А, утебя моторы сколько будут жрать?
<tagezi> или ты только под геродатчик её?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если цепляем моторы к ардуине, нужен шилдт. иначе попалить можно
<tagezi> я кстати, что-то не вижу сколько у них выходной ток
<tagezi> вообще, той техас просто вырубается если много отнего проху
<tagezi> ш*
<tagezi> artus: http://www.ixbt.com/digimage/gyro2.shtml
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: а что под шилдт имеешь ввиду? что за шит?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: типа http://wiki.amperka.ru/%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B4%D1%83%D0%BA%D1%82%D1%8B:motor-shield
<tagezi> ну, тогда ему лучше не нано брать, а то паять придёться
<tagezi> блин, нужно будет заказать себе ардуинок, какнить в следующей жизни, на пощупать
<tagezi> эм.. проще самом спаять помоему.. этоже получается ваще конструкция ахтунг.. уно + шилд + тот пылесос
<artus> ща, наковыряю диодов на стоамперный мост и вернусь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: можно транзисторный ключ использовать.
<tagezi> да он паять не хочет, я ему говорл, спаяй себе.. там паять то фиг да не фига, и в gpio воткни, он не.. хачу ардуину
<tagezi> о, уменя есть фото дяди артуса :)) http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/16/0414/h_1460615640_8694455_ae4e451440.png
<artus> этопровокации
<artus> мне паять не западло, даж станция есть, не проблема, мне не в огородное растение не в пиралось дорожки разводить или навесной городить чтоб тупо микрухи распаивать и птом их програмить, а так под дуину шилды есть, стоит нано китайская на CNчетотам 5$ , ч
<artus> е парить моск
<tagezi> artus: если делать из конструктора, обычно получаетя большое и дорогое.. мне больше нравиться ваять самому
<artus> да и шилд мне нуна не на движки а на гироаксель
<tagezi> и по типу бимроботов.. без всякого там программирования
<tagezi> на гирю тебе не нужен шилд, он прям к нано цыпляется
<artus> ты неоняль, это тестовый образец штоб подергать, и чтоб определившись с результатом мона было заказывать уже на микроэлектронике в кондовой формфакторе
<tagezi> я тебе скунул статью там выше
<tagezi> пример с двухосевым
<artus> ну темпаче , я жиж согу по факту все отклонения датчиков в удобоваримом виде получить?
<artus> да, я почитаю через часик все линки
<artus> о, особенно почитаю про стабилизатор, пасяяябки тагезик ^_^
<tagezi> ну, у них сейчас в магазине есть только https://store.arduino.cc/product/E000003
<tagezi> можно наверное у матрешки заказать
<tagezi> http://amperka.ru/product/arduino-motor-shield
<artus> у меня правда моторчик чуток побольше http://itmages.ru/image/view/4139012/d733b71f :D
<tagezi> и либо http://amperka.ru/product/arduino-uno?utm_source=man&utm_campaign=motor-shield&utm_medium=wiki либо http://amperka.ru/product/iskra-neo?utm_source=man&utm_campaign=motor-shield&utm_medium=wiki
<tagezi> да ты спалишь там всё
<artus> ДЫЫЫЫ
<tagezi> он на сколько? на 10 ампер?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в d3 принтерах на моторчиках такие же модули, только на большее число выходов
<artus> 24 вольта, пол киловата
<artus> поболее чуток :D
<tagezi> ну, тада тебе всёравно паять
<tagezi> все эти платы больше 2 А никогда не дают, а большенство из них и 1,2 А струдом натягивают
<tagezi> такчто их только как управляющие включалкой можно использовать
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: как это называется, транзисторный каскад?
<artus> эт понятно, а дуинка жеж вот теоретически может не рулить а отдавать команды контроллеру двигателя по rs485 ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> самолетики к 9 мая активизировались
<artus> или смотреть в сторону обвязки каскада усиления?
<tagezi> ну, у тебя явно там должен быть силовой транзистор..
<tagezi> у меня в загашнике есть на 16А :))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если по rs485 то на другом конце должна быть плата которая поймет команду rs485 и дрыгнет нужной ножкой.
<tagezi> artus: это погодь.. короче ты хочешь свой вентилятор + уно + шилд + контроллер мотора
<tagezi> может тебе просто лимузин купить и шампанского, и не париться? :))
<tagezi> для меня это как-то слишком всё сложно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> контора платит, отчего ж не поиграть ))
<tagezi> да, если контора платит, то тут не хватает ещё одной туки... облачного сервера хранения и обработки данных :)
<artus> нафиг там облачный сервер , контроллер который слушает показометры оптического жнкодера и пляшет от него , и в него плюем поправвки сограсна показометру гиродатчика, просто жеж.... на словах .... :D
<tagezi> artus: вот смотри как нужно разрабатывать вещи https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PkZwGC0YfY
<tagezi> маленькое, простое, дешовое и пляшет :)
<artus> нипасматрююю, инет не позволит (
<artus> ща только гляну3 как диодный мост из тиристоров сделать, и посмотрю :D
<tagezi> artus: учись у китайцев, они втыкают пару конденсаторов и не паряться :))
<artus> мне мост на овер 100 ампер надо ,  нее, для фиерии я конечно могу повзрывать кондеры, с этим нехватки нету :D
<tagezi> мост на 100 А, ты там что колайдер строишь? :)
<tagezi> на основе ардуины и своего вентилятора :))
<tagezi> я даже не знаю где там заканектится можно :)
<tagezi> о, сварочный автомат с автоматическо защитой от тряски рук.. я поня :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: давно есть автоматические сварщики
<tagezi> ну, как мы видим, артус не видит простых путей :))
<artus> у меня просто очень силовое низковольтное оборудование нуна рулить ))) чутьчуть ^_^
<artus> и транс у меня всего лиш на 2.5 ква , так что наамааано
<tagezi> тыбы транс с запасом брал и мост, а то греться будет :))
<artus> ну сматри, штоб открыть т160 тиристоры, за неимением мощных диодов будут тиристоры, я их открывать буду диодами кд203а, а они от 10 до 30 ампер держат, таак что теоретически жахнуть не должно, + к томуже я на всякий на 200 ом резисторы воткну
<artus> ну каак, хитрый я? )))
<artus> о, двоешник вернулся... Atremka буш как вчера ругатцо словами нихорошими - выпилю. сдержанней надо быть
<Atremka> dsgbkbdfq
<Atremka> выпиливай
<Atremka> толку от чата? если поддержки нет
<tagezi> поддержка всегда есть, просто на иногда молчаивая :)
<tagezi> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru можно найти на http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ или http://logs.ubuntu.ru
<artus> мальчик, ты грибов обелся? вчера с утра я тебе сказал что тебе надо, носом ткнул, ты пол дня маялся фигней, вместо того чтоб сделать то что тебе посоветовали, и еще предявы кидаеш? тиы деньгу за что получаеш ? за тупняки?
<Atremka> оооо ответ на вчерашний вопрос дошел??? такими темпами я к 3 тысячелетию даже сквид поставлю))))
<artus> причем было сказано - кури ман, разбирайся, как поймеш принцип работы - подскажу если есть вопросы
<artus> тебя носом в логи ткнуть?
<tagezi> мдя.. вообще как с малым дитём возились
<tagezi> artus: иди мот паяй, а то тракторам непочему ездить :)
<artus> Atremka, http://logs.ubuntu.ru/irc/freenode/2016/04/13/%23ubuntu-ru.html  и начиная с [10:36:50] <artus> бинд тут причем? и дхцп, кури squid  перечитай, освежи память )
<artus> та да, ща пойду понавыкусываю диодов да резюкюов и буду городить мегаконструкцию
<Atremka> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -s 192.168.1.0/255 -j MASQUERADE
<Atremka> скажите
<Atremka> строка верна если шлюз на роутере 192.168.1.1
<Atremka> а адресация в локалке 2-254
<artus> да можно вроде тупо интерфейс указать, а так да
<artus> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 MASQUERADE
<artus> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE вот так точнее
<Atremka> на этом месте подробнее, если без кальмара, то у меня  должен просто появится инет на всех компутерах где прописан ИП?
<Atremka> если все верно то перехожу к кальмару
<anton_p> о, тут одмины?
<anton_p> а то я почему то думал больше про десктоп
<Atremka> я тут один такой
<anton_p> одмин?
<Atremka> начинающий
<anton_p> а зачем начал?
<Atremka> дурак видимо
<Atremka> уже пожалел
<anton_p> это плохо
<anton_p> я как-то больше с умными люблю общаться. хотя, иногда не приходится выбирать
<anton_p> я тут недавно. предысторию не знаю. но вопросы элементарные сетевые какие то. по ним горы хауту написаны, даже переведённые на русский
<artus> а разве сквиду маскарад нужен, чет я уже запамятовал , ану дай хавту по которому делаеш
<Atremka> всю жись под форточкой и тут на тебе экзотики шефу захотелось
<anton_p> тут ирк, кстати, как вспомогательный для форума способ? а то я не хотел на форуме регистрироваться
<artus> маскарадом ты занатиш инет всем , тебе же надо проксировать через себя
<artus> тут ирк сама по себе , в былые времена даже магистральные каналы с шариковым тут чинили :D
<anton_p> "в былые времена" я больше на русюниксе тусовался
<Atremka> ну так а потом транспарент и будет прозрачный прокся. или я не прав?
<anton_p> артёмка, есть хауту же, там всё расписано. у тебя как с английским?
<Atremka> с англ по божески
<Atremka> но не разговорный
<artus> ща дам те норм ман, годь, у мну инет спутник и тупит
<anton_p> это хорошо или ты его стесняешься?
<tagezi> по божески - это ты тут а он гдето там?
<anton_p> linux-network-howto
<anton_p> там всё было
<artus> Atremka, http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%80%D1%83%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%BE_%D0%BF%D0%BE_ubuntu_server/web_%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0/squid_proxy_server  вотт, все чтоб запустить проксю
<artus> https://habrahabr.ru/sandbox/39160/ а вот чтоб совсем не думать :D
<Atremka> блин опять на хабре он про дхцп
<Atremka> и бинд9
<artus> да и вобще, маскарад у тя втупую отдаст всем интернеты, это тебе ненадо , пропусти )) в чем проблема, если смущает вот глянь http://suservice.net/publ/prostaja_nastrojka_prozrachnogo_proksi_servera_na_squid/1-1-0-33
<artus> особенно на sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING ! -d 172.16.8.0/21 -i eth1 -p tcp -m multiport --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128 обрати внимание )
<artus> лана, ушоль паять, если что пиши, прочтетцо -0 ответитцо
<anton_p> а зачем мультипорт, когда дпорт всего один?
<Atremka> это я вижу из записок ИТ спеца, но мне надо бы для начала посмореть будет ли инет раскидывать на локаль, а то вчера перед уходом с работы не получилось что-то
<anton_p> артёмка, магии не бывает. всё работает точно так, как запрограммировано. что ты написал, то и будет.
<Atremka> вот хреновый писака
<Atremka> не работает форточка7
<anton_p> разбирайся. если что то не работает, значит ты чего то не понял
<Atremka> во ты мож знаешь
<anton_p>  может
<anton_p> не знаю что даже
<Atremka> надо ли мне прописывать на соединение ИП
<anton_p> вот ты знаешь, надо мне мыть скивиродку или нет?
<anton_p> я ведь не понимаю топологию твоей сети, я не знаю твоей цели, откуда мне знать что тебе надо?
<Atremka> меж свичом и модемом поставить серв
<Atremka> пока без кальмара
<anton_p> просто занатить?
<Atremka> угу
<anton_p> простой нат -- одна строка
<anton_p> правил для иптаблеса
<anton_p> и она тут уже была
<anton_p> учти что тебе надо не только на 80й порт ходить, но так же на 443й, а так же должен работать днс
<Atremka> так дхцп и днс по умолчанию от роутера идут или нет?
<anton_p> кому идут? через нат вряд ли проходят
<anton_p>  даже если на сервер приходят
<anton_p> кроме того, их надо ещё и принять
<anton_p> магии нет
<Atremka> то есть мне надо ставить ицс-сервер-дхцп и бинд9
<anton_p> а бинд9 зачем? не трогай это :)
<Atremka> просто дхцп
<anton_p> в качестве рекурсора советую анбаунд
<anton_p> дхцп-сервер тебе нужен если ты виндам будешь айпи и настройки днс раздавать
<Atremka> у меня все форточки
<Atremka> ВСЕ 30
<anton_p> на сервере же нет?
<Atremka> причем от хрюши до 10
<anton_p> да пофиг
<Atremka> на этом нет
<anton_p> они все дхцп понимают
<Atremka> на этом бубунта
<anton_p> поставь на сервере unbound в качестве кеширующего днс
<anton_p> и что, до сих пор у них нет инета? :)
<Atremka> а дхцп
<tagezi> начальник сказал на этой недели контакта не будет :)
<anton_p> а что дхцп?
<Atremka> сейчас подопытный показал что сеть неизвестна и инета нет
<anton_p> тебе на сервере нужен дхцп-сервер для виндов за натом
<anton_p> проверка работоспособности делится на два этапа: 1. по айпи, без днс; 2. с днс
<tagezi> нахрена им вообще дхцп? првязать их намертво, всего-то 30 ip... а то потом нужно будет шарить какенить папки и убъёшься с проброской портов в локале
<anton_p> tagezi: а придёт друг начальника с лаптопом?
<tagezi> отдел безопасности не разрешает
<tagezi> .
<anton_p> нуну
<tagezi> не нуну, а так оно и есть.. он чо нищий что по gsm не сидит?
<tagezi> или он настолько нищий что себе даже нормальный планшет позволить не может
<tagezi> ?
<Atremka> стоп
<Atremka> тагези
<anton_p> я для локальных контейнеро даже настроил дхцп :)
<tagezi> так, я в школу побежал
<Atremka> я прописал ИП на подопытном
<Atremka> но нета нет
<anton_p> артёмка, чтобы получить внятный ответ, надо овладеть искусством задавать вопрос
<anton_p> опиши внятно ситуацию, что сделал и что не работает. лучше в текстовом файле и ссылку с пастебина какого нить
<anton_p> а то я например не горю желанием тренировать телепатию
<tagezi> да что не поянтно? у него 30 машин, один сервак и модем на 52 килобита..
<anton_p> а, ну тогда ты и отвечай ему что делать, раз тебе понятно
<tagezi> он соединяет проводами машинки (которые на винде) и сервак, и сервак и модем
<tagezi> ему нужно задать статичные адреса, и пустить трафик через сквид
<anton_p> этот уровень я проходил в 90х годах, блин..
<tagezi> ответ, читать ман пока не поёмёшь, ссылок надавали уже кучу, на форуме обсуждалось 350 раз
<anton_p> я ваш форум не читал. я вообще на этом канале случайно :)
<tagezi> сидеть и разбирать структуру информационной системы, нахрен нужно.. а если ему завтра начальника скажет что нужно ещё одну машину туда воткнуть, что он будет делать?
<tagezi> опять 2 дня возиться?
<tagezi> пусть один раз всё сделает сам допрёт, поймет, потом будет знать куда гулить
<anton_p> сначала таки надо овладеть искусством задавать вопрос. поскольку, правильно поставленный вопрос уже много для понимания
<tagezi> да, но приходя из винды, всё это можно сделать только через боль.. потому что если привык что за тебя всё решают, то понять как решать самому, нужно время
<anton_p> я когда то давно читал текст дейкстры о том, что программисты, начавшие изучать программирование с бейсика, имеют на всю жизнь сломанные мозги
<anton_p> твоя фраза напомнила это. мне, однако, язык си давался проще ассемблера, который я изучал после бейсика... :)
<tagezi> понятно, что любому человеку хочется просто получить ответ.. но скорее всего, его начальник захочит весь зоопарк перевести на линух, и вот тогда у него реально будет головная боль, и он будет счастливо вспоминать это время, когда просто не мог
<tagezi> настроить сетку
<tagezi> незнаю, я бысик учил в 8 лет, асемблер, кажеться в 12 или 14.. в 18 паскаль, с 30 на с++.. сейчас мне вообще всёравно какой язык, я их даже не различаю, побольшому счету
<anton_p> реально всё просто и понятно из обсуждаемого тут описано в linux-network-howto, осталось только правильно поставленный вопрос дождаться, чтобы показать чего непонятно артёмке
<anton_p> tagezi: я впервые комп (yamaha msx) увидел только в 7 классе, так что мне простительно :)
<admin1488> сколько буковок понаписали)
<tagezi> есть хороший способ понять что не так делаешь... берёш мануал, печатаешь на бумажку, и ходишь по коридору читая его в слух с выражением громко.. как стихи маяковского
<tagezi> обысно на 3-4 раз доходит
<tagezi> влом диплом писать
<tagezi> :)
<tagezi> как начинаю на него смотреть, так один гнев остаётся..
<anton_p> да, точно. хватит медитировать
<tagezi> научник сказал чтобы я писал "описание мира с элементами кода"
<tagezi> бесит жуть.. зарезал нормальную научную работу просто подкорень
<anton_p> а духовник ничего не сказал?
<tagezi> это тут причем.. научник не пропустит, я не получу диплом, 5 лет коту подхвост...
<anton_p> я стебусь на тему теологии в современных вузах
<anton_p> я отучился 20 лет назад :)
<tagezi> ну, а я вот с 8 лет програмирую, пошёл в 30+ лет получу ка я высшее.. мало того что преподы переодически несут полную околесицу, не знают технологий, так ещё и пальцы гнут, режут всё на корню
<artus> anton_p,  у него топология и задача проще некуда, раздача инета с подсчетом трафика , чего тут думать :D тупоо, в 3 команды и 2 правки ставитцо сквид, после чего подубаеш распарсеватель логов и уходиш пичть печеньки закусывая чаем , всеееее
<artus> а на предметы дхцп - для начала пусть озвучит что у него маршрутизатором стоит , если кой нить тупой свич - это одно, если есть роутер - темпаче для вайвай , то какие нафиг дхцпы на сервере )) раздайте роутером и не парьте себе лишний раз моск
<artus> tagezi, воо, праграмист с 8ми летним стажем, буш мне помогать в програмизьме разбиратцо)
<tagezi> с июля
<tagezi> до получения диплома, я даже в своём коде разбираться не буду :)))
<artus> вот жопа с ушками :D
<tagezi> как такая :))
<tagezi> сам*
<artus> я ленивая :P
<andrex> tagezi: я чет подумал что у него второй сервак гдето в другом месте
<tagezi> да нет у него второго сервака.. он первый мурыжит
<tagezi> andrex: аа.. ты про SergeyIT.. у него локальная сетка от провайдера, за роутером вроде.. с линуха к серваку подключается, а с мсдос нет
<tagezi> SergeyIT: так?
<andrex> нафиг дос то там)
<andrex> я подумаю тогды щас просто ваще не до того
<tagezi> а я откуда знаю.. он говрит что унего что-то там не работает под тругим.. вот он и держит 286 машину с досом
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Fail!
<artus> нафига?
<tagezi> что нафига?
<SergeyIT> а все - нафига!!
<tagezi> SergeyIT: я твой вопрос правильно объяснил? :))
<tagezi> а то может я чего не понял, а он потом будет сидеть и думать.. он же у нас отвественный, сказал "подумаю" значит подумает :)))
<tagezi> блин, на улице снег
<tagezi> ладно, товарищи, до вечера всем
<Anti-Pizza> http://cs8.pikabu.ru/post_img/big/2016/04/14/5/1460614056133372505.jpg
<admin1488> tagezi Как снег
<admin1488> он с МСК?
<SergeyIT> и у нас снег
<SergeyIT> а он в Финке
<SergeyIT> или в Питере, не знаю как сегодня
<anton_p> а что, много тут из дефолт-сити?
<artus> я про 286й нафига, это уже извращения какие то
<admin1488> ну да я с дефолта
<anton_p> да я не против дефолта
<admin1488> прост у нас тепло и хорошо, я удивился про снег
<admin1488> )
<artus> а у мну +20, а я косарь одел с утря, думал будет опять дожд и холодно, а нести его домой в руках тяяяжелоооо
<admin1488> че за косарь
<admin1488> косуха что ли?
<artus> угу, кг 3.5 весит, вообще не фонтан в руках носить
<SergeyIT> artus, прибор стоит ~150тыс. евро, работает, но управляется старой машинкой - выбрасывать?
<artus> так бы и сказали) не, ждать покапомреть)
<SergeyIT> отремонтируем
<artus> ну эт понятно)
<Atremka> #logs
<Atremka> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru можно найти на http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ или http://logs.ubuntu.ru
<Atremka> дядя артус ты тут?
<Atremka> ок
<Atremka> а есть еще кто кроме ????
<Atremka> блин
<Atremka> когда надо никого нет
<SergeyIT> снег же
<Atremka> хде?
<Atremka> на улице +20
<artus> Atremka, тут
<Atremka> вооо
<artus> вещай
<Atremka> у меня тут все отвалилось
<artus> совсем ? прям все все?
<Atremka> 2 сетевухи не управлялись пока систему не переставил
<andrex> -2 ваще
<artus> так, ты давай завязывай систему переустанавливать)
<Atremka> вот меня мысля посетила
<artus> рядом второй комп ставиш и в него кричиш что у тебя сломалось в таком случае
<artus> в линухе низя просто так взять и насовсем потерять чтойто, можно раком сконфигурить что оно отвалитцо) но это лечитцо
<Atremka> ты тут прислал с хабры чтоб не думтть гайд
<andrex> покупаеш короче поддержку и идеш спать
<andrex> раз сам нима
<artus> воо, стаять, все спросить хотел
<artus> Atremka, расказывай давай как у тебя инет рулитцо, кто сеть роутит
<Atremka> сеть на 2640
<Atremka> длинке
<artus> эт свич или роутер?
<artus> лень гуглить
<Atremka> роут
<Atremka> длинковый
<artus> так, значит днсы и дхцпа у тебя рулитцо роутером, это уже отпадает,
<Atremka> вооот
<artus> значит смотри какая у тя схема будет
<Atremka> с него на серв с линух
<Atremka> и далее на свич
<artus> нафига ?
<Atremka> все висят на свиче
<Atremka> с него ко мне
<artus> пров в серв, с верва в роутер , а в роутер можеш совать хоть свич, хоть кого
<artus> он те сразу и дхцпу раздаст, и вообще ))
<Atremka> ну как бэ у нас древний век
<Atremka> и технология адсл
<artus> или у тя по вайваям отдельно должно быть а офисные отдельно?
<andrex> чет там костыли ваще)
<artus> аа, ясно, понял, не дурак, дурак бы не понял)
<Atremka> поэтому 2640
<Atremka> а не 300
<artus> лана, давай настроиш проксю, а птом уже будеш причесывать дхцпу и остальную обвязку
<artus> расказывай в чем у тебя трабл вылез
<Atremka> то есть мне надо нат+ интерфейсес и сквид
<Atremka> мона из гайда на хабре
<artus> нат тебе пока ненадо , нат тебе надо будет для https и иже с ним
<artus> ну в принципе тебе хабрахайд вообше заглаза, самое оно
<Atremka> https://habrahabr.ru/sandbox/39160/
<Atremka> все отседа по сквиду остально опустить?
<Atremka> или просто по нему замутить
<Atremka> от начала и до концу
<Atremka> auto eth0
<Atremka> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Atremka> это пойдет??? или там из-за адсл с\что-то др должно быть
<artus> ща гляну
<artus> ну роутер то те дхцпу дает, знять поудет
<SergeyIT> andrex, я подключился из дос к серверу!!!
<Atremka> #Localhost Network
<Atremka> auto lo
<Atremka> iface lo inet loopback
<Atremka> #WAN Network
<Atremka> auto eth0
<Atremka> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Atremka> #LAN Netowrk
<Atremka> auto eth1
<Atremka> iface eth1 inet static
<Atremka> address 192.168.1.1
<artus> Atremka, можеш вообшще тупо копипасту
<Atremka> netmask 255.255.255.0
<artus> @kick Atremka
<Atremka> в ланнетворке 100.1 шлюз?
<Atremka> и в конце интерфейсес постапом закрыват на етк/нат?
<artus> в смысле? у тя в сетке шлюз будет сквид , а ун оже будет пускать всех остальных
<artus> я бы себе в локалке вообще 10.0.0.1 на шлюз выдал , бесят эти 192....
<Atremka> просто мне придется перепрописывать всем ИП
<artus> нет, тебе прийдетцо поставить им галочку автоматически искать адрес)
<Atremka> там у всех на 192.168.1.1 шлюз
<andrex> нахрена их ваще прописывать то
<artus> если свич будет в серв входить то все получат норм адреса сами
<Atremka> ок, но тогда еще вопрос
<Atremka> есть у меня файлопомойка с сетевым диском
<andrex> SergeyIT: победил? чем?
<Atremka> как потом на динамике к ней доступ давать?
<artus> в смысле? ее тоже в сеть загониш
<SergeyIT> andrex, гостевой вход без пароля
<artus> можеш ее из под прокси просто вывести
<andrex> пфф
<andrex> SergeyIT: а я умал что он у тя ваще не видит серв
<SergeyIT> юзера не пускает, почему, не знаю
<andrex> может там механизм аутентификации какойнить мудрый
<SergeyIT> может, подбирать надо наверно
<andrex> хотяя видать всеже тебе дос надо колупать)
<SergeyIT> хотя это я из freeDOS сделал, позже из MS DOS попробую
<artus> Atremka, ты можеш сделать вида acl localka  192.168.0.10-192.168.0.50 соответственно дхцпой раздавать желающим автоматом адреса с 10 по 50 ... а файлопомойку вывести из диапазона
<artus> ну чтоб не нагружать тебя разными группами и разными привелегиями
<artus> это уже потом можно все поправить ))
<SergeyIT> или фри оставлю, если проги нормально работать будут
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: нельзя заменить 286-ю на виртуальный хост?
<SergeyIT> это как?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> поставить виртуалку, например esxi/virtualbox
<andrex> неа qemu ток 386 умеет)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> слишком умная будет?
<artus> а таки в чем затык именно 286й?
<SergeyIT> интерфесное железо старое, только на малой частоте работает, а так давно бы сменил
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в холода с ней теплее ))
<andrex> да оно не греецо нифга
<andrex> даже без куска алюминия работает
<SergeyIT> конечно нет... да и дисков в ней теперь нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: на isa шине что ли?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или что экзотичней
<SergeyIT> eisa, но плата экзотичная и проги к ней привязаны
<andrex> экзотичней тока просто проводки припаяные к плате
<SergeyIT> слава богу нет, а то бы до сих пор стояла PC/XT 8086
<SergeyIT> значит там isa все таки )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://marc.merlins.org/linux/linux.conf.au_2001/Day4/InsideTivo/204_tivo.jpg
<JohnDoe_71Rus> переходники isa-pci есть. но ты говоришь заморочка в частоте
<SergeyIT> в частоте
<SergeyIT> работает - трогай ;)
<SergeyIT> не трогай ))
<artus> я вона на гиктаймсе почитал как дядя от скуки и по великой нужде в конце 70х паяль себе компутер, нунафиг
<SergeyIT> и мы кое-что паяли и работало (в 80-х)
<artus> SergeyIT, дедушкааа, столько не живуттт :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> живуут :(
<SergeyIT> artus: ты имеешь что-то против?
<artus> завидаваю ^_^
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у тебя еще есть куда завидывать
<anton_p> в 80х это было в лучшем случае на кр580вм80а
<anton_p> если речь про домашние "радио-86рк" и т п
<anton_p> кстати, подумалось тут. компы из 80х никуда не делись. просто их стали называть "ардуино"
<Atremka> артус а серв версия тож не покатит? именно нетинст надо?
<Atremka> ппц
<artus> а смысл серв если нетинстал весит 200+ метров и не парит москк ))
<artus> можеш серв ) если он уже слитый есть)
<Atremka> опять карты сетевые не управляются и нета нет
<Atremka> серв 500
<artus> потому что у тебя нетворкманагер )))
<Atremka> и он есть
<artus> ну реж на флешку и ставь , я же говорю тебе будет моск иметь нм ))
<Atremka> в серв версии он мешат не будит?
<artus> а его там нет ))
<artus> там вроде иксы автоматом и не ставятцо
<Atremka> только вот через полчаса домой с работы
<Atremka> придется виртуал вкатитьб
<artus> ну за пол часа мона натянуть серв, и в интерфейсах прописать сетевые карты )
<artus> а и натянуть впнку.. а потом хоть с телефона настраивать :D
<Atremka> как все у вас просто сударь
<Atremka> мне чтоб дзен познать теперь в сервере еще полдня ннадо
<artus> ну если не ставить десктопы то оно там левой пяткой за 10 минут все конфигуритцо )
<artus> а если ставить десктопы и из них сервер строить - то там надо выпиливать пол дня всякое гогно
<artus> проще построить рабочую систему с нетинстала чем накатить автоматом сервер а потом плеватцо на его конфиги )
<artus> на самом деле тут даже проще чме в винде ))
<artus> а вообще да, надо закруглятцо , как говоритцо работа не волк а ворк :D
<Max_SHCHORS> Здравствуйте граждане и гражданки!
<Max_SHCHORS> подскажите, пожалуйста, как проще выяснить причину ошибки в Wine, в каком направлении двмгатся, дабы не терять времяна изучение лишнего материала. Зарание спасибо!
<andrex> masters: личинок сюда своих не водить, смотри  правила. 2.8
<artus[afk]> andrex, чегой за фишка с личинками?
<andrex> да привел сюда бота гад)
<andrex> [#ubuntu-ru] *!~I_am_bot@162.251.114.77 banned by ubuntuhelp
<artus[afk]> а, ну дык да, надо логописателей отсуда повыпилить будет
<Haron> Доброго времени суток всем!
<Haron> Это Haron Prime - администратор форума ubuntu.ru
<Haron> Требуется помощь модераторов/операторов данного канала в наведении порядка в соответствующем разделе форума и документации
<Haron> Желающие могут связаться со мной на форуме - http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?action=profile;u=57885
<andrex> Haron: ок
<andrex> artus[afk]: это ты его, советовал просить, про разделы наши на форуме) чтобы добавил
<Haron> Сейчас на форуме идёт масштабная чистка и реорганизация. Порядок наводим во всех разделах. Хотелось и с вашим разделом разобраться - почистить от устаревших и неактуальных топиков, обновить документацию и т.п.
<Haron> Но лучше будет, если это сделает человек, который имеет непосредственное отношение к каналу.
<andrex> ну можеш меня добавить на сайте ник аналогичный
<andrex> а остальных я пну как проснутся
<Haron> Тогда я даю Вам статус локального модератора раздела. Зайдёте в орграздел, там и обсудим подробности.
<andrex> хорошо
<Haron> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?action=profile;u=89831 - я ничего не напутал?
<andrex> да, это я
<Haron> Статус дал. Заходите в этот топик в оргразделе - http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=276312.new#new
<UNIm95> LLLLLOOOOOOLLLLLL
<UNIm95> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=44247
<tagezi> так и надо этим гонвокодерам :)))
<tagezi> andrex: чо он там хочет?
<andrex> да разделы почистить и актуализировать
<tagezi> andrex: если время не будет я смогу в концу следующей недели
<tagezi> сессия блин
<andrex> дак там какбы по времени не важно
<tagezi> если не пишу диплом, думать влом
<andrex> tagezi: UNIm95 цылки на свои профили на форуме в студию
<UNIm95> tagezi: Какие именно?
<UNIm95> andrex: Это было тебе
<tagezi> andrex: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?action=profile;u=70027
<andrex> обновление доков факоф участников(опов) итд
<andrex> UNIm95: что тебе не понятного было в первом обьяснении
<andrex> UNIm95: ссылку
<UNIm95> А понял
<UNIm95> момент
<tagezi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?action=profile;u=51723
<UNIm95> andrex: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?action=profile;u=51723
<UNIm95> Да я совсем внимательный
<tagezi> не* :)
<UNIm95> tagezi: это был злобный ироничный сарказм от себя в мою сторону
<UNIm95> Haron:
<UNIm95> Haron:  http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?action=profile;u=51723
<UNIm95> Haron: А то тема не видна
<Haron> Тема видна только модераторам - орграздел закрыт для обычных пользователей. Точнее говоря не виден
<UNIm95> Haron: Я оператор. Давай доступ
<UNIm95> Haron: Спасибо.
<Haron> ОКи
<tagezi> :))))
<andrex> UNIm95: ути какой
<tagezi> пусть идёт в модераторы.. я ему список сделаю .. потом.. если захочет :))))
<tagezi> andrex: тебе помогать? :))
<andrex> да
<andrex> ну по желание жеш)
<andrex> ладно я спать 3 часа ночи
<tagezi> UNIm95: ты что там уже метлой машешь? :))
<tagezi> да, и модераторов хорошобы нам с убунтой.. а то страно получается :)))
<andrex> у мну есть) даже юзаю щас на вторую тачку 16ю4 воткну
<tagezi> andrex: вали спать!
<tagezi> а то забаню до утра :)
<andrex> нук попробуй
<tagezi> ида дай, уже попрощался :)
 * andrex уполз
<tagezi> вообще, я видел как артус банил райдера, такчто уже знаю как :)
<andrex> ну ты всеравно попробуй
<tagezi> бота жалко, обидится.. вот когда нормально заведёти своего, вот тогда и побалую
<tagezi> вали давай спать, а то опять сервера перепутаешь :)
<andrex> ждем артуса я ему все скинул
<tagezi> скай в весном сне, шарикова я уже 100 лет не видел, мва.. вроде иногда приходил, но я что-то не особо помню
<UNIm95> Не народ.
<UNIm95> Я лучше не метлой буду.
<UNIm95> А человеком который FAQ напишет
<andrex> tagezi: я поражен, kmail стока гуано за собой тащит)
<andrex> UNIm95: тока без жаргонизмов там, я в вики чето часто стал встречать
<UNIm95> andrex: Постараюсь. Даже со скриншотами.
<UNIm95> Только к выходным/следующей неделе.
<andrex> делай вобщем если че я потом почекаю и пошаке настучу гг
<UNIm95> Я сейчас с кластером из WIN server MsSql сношаюсь
<andrex> нуу удачи) все я уполз окончательно до у тра
#ubuntu-ru 2016-04-15
<Atremka> прив всем
<Atremka> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru можно найти на http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ или http://logs.ubuntu.ru
<Atremka> есть кто?
<andrex> на форуме ты тему создал про свкид?
<andrex> сквид
<Atremka> угу
<Atremka> а что
<andrex> а ничего я чет ее уже невижу)
<andrex> что сломал опять?
<Atremka> нич0
<Atremka> просто спросить хотел
<Atremka> нетворкманагер есть в сервер версии??? или все таки нетинсталл качать?
<Atremka> гугло не помогло
<Atremka> не то нужно искать версию без него, нето он по умолчанию отсутствует
<Atremka> нашел сам) Дистрибутивы *ubuntu, кроме серверной версии, управляют сетевыми подключениями через программу-менеджер
<artus> утра
<artus> andrex, ну чиво, с хароном разобрались? )
<andrex> да
<andrex> прикольно получилось) не хотел ваще к нему топать а в итоге ирц оп локальный модер
<tagezi> утра всем
<tagezi> andrex: очень странно kmail работает. такое ощущение что в кубунту и в генте разные приложения под одним именем
<andrex> может быть такое кста
<tagezi> это как?
<tagezi> выглядят одинаково
<tagezi> кстати, версии разные
<tagezi> может поставить старую версию?
<Atremka> ae[
<Atremka> фух
<Atremka> что за беда???
<Atremka> с убунту-ру качаю образы сервер и 32 и 64 не совпадает мд5 на одних и тех же файлах
<andrex> на убунту ру нет образов
<andrex> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/
<andrex> tagezi: патчи
<andrex> либо попутали в ебилдах
<Atremka> http://ubuntu.ru/get
<andrex> и?
<andrex> http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Atremka> мд5 правильная, а вот у файла то куска имени нет, то расширение вместо удеб --- >уде
<andrex> иди матерись на #ubuntu
<andrex> это их ресурсы
<andrex> tagezi: у меня оно ваще не пустилось ибо qt5
<andrex> )
<tagezi> да, оно как-то странно.. ощущение что некоторые программы стоит из своего репозитория обновлять
<tagezi> это то выпилят , эти это
<andrex> ну пиши ебилды да обновляй че)
<tagezi> ну, не пока.. пока только учеба
<tagezi> нужно ноколупать её.. а то я ща в ляпаюсь, как всегда, зароюсь, и проснусь через месяц с новым дистрибутивом, но без деплома :)
<andrex> ну меня тоже бесило что libmfx в ффмпег нету сваял с ним а оно не собирается)
<andrex> скачал с гита сконфигурил а оно всеравно с этим не собирается
<andrex> ничего просто так не бывает че)
<Atremka> ну файлы с неправильными именами и расширениями я руками выправил (слава богу что суммы верны), но тут еще и ФАЙЛ отсуствует
<Atremka> ппц
<tagezi> Atremka: что-то ты не то делаешь, видать
<tagezi> или не оттуда качаешь
<tagezi> никогда не поганило образ, вот вообще ни разу
<tagezi> тем более имена без моего позволения не меняло
<Atremka> ну так я ссыль кинул, откуда качал, перекачивал по 2 раза, вторренте проверял хэш
<Atremka> могу даже папку сказать
<Atremka> пул/м/маас
<Atremka> pool\main\m\maas
<Atremka> тут 1 файл
<Atremka> python-maas-provisioningserver_1.7.6+bzr3376-0ubuntu2~14.04.1.deb
<Atremka> не хватает в конце имени _all
<Atremka> и если надо могу дать др ошибки
<tagezi> это тролинг такой?
<tagezi> причем тут debки и образы дисков?
<Atremka> он при установке выдает ошибки контрольных сумм
<Atremka> этих файлов
<andrex> какой именно образ качаеш?
<Atremka> сервер и 32 и 64 с торрента
<Atremka> и там и там беда
<andrex> файл образа скажи
<Atremka> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04.4-server-amd64.iso.torrent
<Atremka> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04.4-server-i386.iso.torrent
<Atremka> может я ч0 нипонимаю, так вы объясните дураку
<artus> Atremka, не сношай моск, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<artus> 30 метров всяко битым надо умудритцо скачать :D
<tagezi> да он говорит что у него образ нормально скачивается, а при установке левые пакеты лезут.. я так понял
<artus> на флешку ты как нарезаеш ? под линухой  под рутом cat mini.iso > /dev/sdc  наура залетает )
<Atremka> ненене в образе имена и расширения
<artus> незнаю я че надо делать чтоб левые пакеты лезли
<tagezi> я тоже.. андрюха вроде полез смотреть
<Atremka> блин го тимвивер покажу
<tagezi> видео нам сними :)
<Atremka> имена кривые не дописанные
<Atremka> и пакеты
<Atremka> ввместо удеб написаны уде
<tagezi> удеб то тут причем?
<Atremka> я через ультраисо на вынь10 пишу
<tagezi> боже..
<tagezi> ты с сиди грузишься?
<Atremka> усб
<tagezi> иди гугли "создание загрузочной флешки убунту в виндовс"
<tagezi> там прога есть специальная
<tagezi> я блин уже 100 лет из подвинды ничего не писал...
<tagezi> ну, несчитая uboot
<andrex> lili
<Atremka> тагези лови скрин
<tagezi> да там вроде было что-то савсем мышководное
<tagezi> момо, кидай опять
<andrex> !search boot
<ubuntuhelp> Found: xreboot, dual-boot@dualboot, grub, brokenusplash-#kubuntu, gfxboot, boot-also, bum-also@boot-also, netboot@installing, init@boot, boot floppy-also@boot-also
<tagezi> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/unetbootin
<andrex> !search liveusb
<ubuntuhelp> Found: usb, liveusb
<andrex> !liveusb
<ubuntuhelp> Создание liveusb. мануал - тут http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/72776/
<andrex> !usb
<ubuntuhelp> для установки Ubuntu на Flash тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/fullcircle/21/ubuntu_usb_%D0%B8_usb_%D1%84%D0%BB%D0%B5%D1%88%D0%BA%D0%B0 на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick и live USB тут: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tagezi> нафиг ему хаб.. только запутается
<andrex> пушай читает
<Atremka> http://s017.radikal.ru/i408/1604/f7/401e8fb0f677.jpg
<Atremka> смотри
<andrex> он походу во всем запутается даже если разжувать и кинуть в рот
<tagezi> Atremka: так, мелко но видно... вот, иди читай все ссылки выше
<Atremka> а я на обед, так видней ---- > http://s018.radikal.ru/i517/1604/97/b44c69b1ab9c.jpg
<tagezi> Atremka: ну, придёшь с обеда, садись читать, по ка не осознаешь
<artus> ну у тя же есть сервак ещо живой, запиши из под негоо
<tagezi> как осознаешь, так сразу всё получиться
<tagezi> ну, может у него сервак в сосенднем здании и ему влом туда бегать с флешкой :))
<artus> у него сервак из десктопной бубунты :D
<tagezi> блин, в инете, на тему создания флешки, первый пол милиона ссылок
<artus>  у меня для записи линухи на флешки виртуалка с линухой ))
<andrex> я те уже дал ссылку откудава качать ты все качаеш фз откуда
<andrex> andrex@tux ~/Загрузки/iso $ md5sum -c <(grep trusty-server-amd64.iso MD5SUMS)
<andrex> trusty-server-amd64.iso: ЦЕЛ
<andrex> еще и сторрента 500 метров)
<andrex> ваще изварты всякие cat iso > /dev/sdfleshko
<tagezi> да он из винды пишет
<andrex> ну сервак же есть)
<andrex> запустил виртуалку с лифки и залил лифку с лифки на флешку с виртуалки :D
<andrex> нада попробовать)
<tagezi> извращенец :)
<andrex> генератор адтских конструкций
<andrex> сам ты извращенец :D
<tagezi> в чера на лабах работали с Галактикой 5... вот ребята реальные извращенци, я не знаю чем они бумали, когда разрабатывали меню, но там чусввуется рука Пикасо :))
<andrex> оно работает
<andrex> cat /dev/sr0 > /dev/sda )
<andrex> вобщем короче я не вижу никакой проблемы создания флешек из винды) просто нада творчески)
<andrex> а ультрыисо всякие в ад
<SergeyIT> винда и творчество несовместимы
<andrex> ну да
<andrex> виндовый образ сам себя на флешку не может записать
<tagezi> винда помоему только и совместима с творчеством и интуицией -- никакой логики :)
<SergeyIT> не, у них просто бубна нет )
<tagezi> так, лан, до вечера всем
<andrex> ну бывай
 * tagezi ушёл мучится
<Atremka> ради интереса смонтировал в алкоголе и посморел в раре, файлы с неверными именами и расширениями все там же, так что давайте уж и винрар и алкоголь и вапще весь мир в труху
<Atremka> вслед за ултраисой
<artus> я уже на тиристорах диодный мост на 160 ампер собрал с гальванической развязкой весом в 6 кило, а ты все флешку нарезаеш? :D
<Atremka> кстате с десктопной версией подобных проблем не было хотя процесс записи был аналогичным и ресурс тоже
<Atremka> а я ужо пообедал)))))
<andrex> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/trusty/daily/current/trusty-server-amd64.iso
<artus> во, а я какраз в столовую собираюсь , карочи, нарезай давай и ставь, прийду  - проверю
<andrex> человекатрагедия ты надоел)
<artus> да нафиг ему сервера, я дал линк на 30 метров миниисо,  не майтесь фигней
<andrex> ну даже так
<artus> и темпаче, накой ляд ему 64ка ?
<andrex> а фз
<Atremka> так и 32 та же беда
<artus> или оно потом само будет зависимости чинить? ))
<artus> не беда а ты опять хренью маешся ) я тебе сказал, ты день потерял, потом начал ныть , и в конечном итоге нетуда приплыл )
<Atremka> нуну поиздевайтесь
<andrex> да он просто откудато пыжался их качать
<andrex> я ему ткнул откудава качать он всеравно пыжалсо
<Atremka> нет бы просто качнуть и глянуть в директории которые я указал
<artus> береш миниисо, выбераеш немецкие сервера , и ставиш минисистему, голую, без лишнего гогна , делов блин на 20 минут
<Atremka> лан все бессмысленно
<andrex> ну кому немецкие а кому хоть китайские)
<artus> да просто они всегда работают ))
<artus> а яндех и остальные иногда, редко но всеже могут ругатцо
<artus> кароче, атремка, нидано тебе )
<andrex> а я просто их центровые репы врубаю и все
<artus> фсе, я жрать)
<andrex> ну яндекс он чет последне время не редко ругается
<andrex> слился
<Atremka> так зеркало немецкое или китайское получе будет?
<andrex> а ты где живеш?
<Atremka> волгоград обл
<andrex> хотяя немецкое юзай или французкое
<andrex> уних какбы стабилность
<Atremka> ооо с гондураса может)))
<andrex> короче не запаривайся
<andrex> можно ваще воткнуть archive.ubuntu.com ,без всяких *. , или как их, они вроде пашут
<Atremka> блин я неудачник
<Atremka> соединение установлено, выбрал он начал грузить, а потом бах - извините нет доступа
<Atremka> ппц
<artus> все понятно, карма , здесь мы безсильны :D
<Atremka> сетевуха норм встает, качает до 18% и потом пишет выбрано неправ зеркало/зеркало недоступ/нераб зерк/зерк не поддерж нужную версию убунты
<Atremka> переменял с полсотни серверов и все так же
<Atremka> карма кармой, но на машинном уровне не бывает  - может быть или так далее, что-то должно не правильно работать
<Atremka> может из-за того что у меня 2 сетевухи?
<artus> нет, это у тя траблы с сетью
<artus> сетевух хоть 10ть, роли не играет
<Atremka> то есть если я ща системник сменю проблема останется?
<Atremka> меня просто смущает то что он качает до определенного файла
<Atremka> на 18% стопорит и все умирает
<artus> бред, слышш, а натяни ка ты в виртуалку, будеш точно знать
<artus> может роутер шалит? а может и адслка, я просто с этим гогном как то не работал, минула меня сия печальная участь )
<Atremka> адсл - это боль
<Atremka> дома ваще ад
<Atremka> с юрлицами ростелеком хоть как то, а с физлицами хер дозвонишься
<artus> неругайся, здесь культурный канал )
<Atremka> libcryptsetup4-udeb
<Atremka> и вручную прописал по совету андрекса
<Atremka> блин, как невовремя афк ушел
<Atremka> дядя артус ты здесь?
<SergeyIT> какой он тебе дядя? Ваше Высочество надо обращаться
<Atremka> ваше преосвещенство)))
<anton_p> Atremka: всё не читал, только несколько последних фраз. попробуй изменить, убавить mtu
<andrex> ваша бородатость
<Atremka> перекачал мини с др источника и все пошло, в конце выбрал бэйсик убунту серв, он перезагрузился и черный экран, ни написать ни чего не делает, причем курсор мигает на 2-3 строке
<Atremka> ливсиди надо?
<artus[afk]> SergeyIT, дедушкаааааааа
<artus[afk]> у меня к тебе вопрос как вопрошающий вопрошаемому , которому не чужда физика
<artus[afk]> а ладно, некспеху
<Alagos> Жжете, сударь
<SergeyIT> физика сейчас никому не нужна
<Alagos> Илон Маск с вами не согласен)
<tagezi> привет
<UNIm95> ку
<Sergey_IT> о тагези проснулся )
<tagezi> да, с добрым утром :))
<Sergey_IT> уже полдень же, луна в зените
<UNIm95> Denver79: А какая уюунта?
<UNIm95> Убунта?
<Denver79> UNIm95: 15.10
<Denver79> unity
<UNIm95> Denver79: LightDM?
<UNIm95> Denver79: http://askubuntu.com/questions/626078/mouse-cursor-invisible-after-15-04-update
<UNIm95> Там несколько хаков
<UNIm95> один из них очень приколен
<UNIm95> открываешь терминал и там пишешь LS
<UNIm95> ls(
<UNIm95> Denver79: Ну как? ls помогло?
<Denver79> просто ls написать и появится?
<UNIm95> Там один из советов.
<UNIm95> Почему-то помогает
<UNIm95> в терминале
<Denver79> буду ждать следующее исчезновение )
<UNIm95> Denver79: о_О Помогло?
<UNIm95> Это как надо быдлокодить?
<Denver79> мне кажется это случается когда в хроме сижу
<Denver79> но так как он всегда вкл то хз..
<tagezi> эм.. а как ls должно помочь? :)))
<tagezi> это как 3 раза перезагрузить компьютер :))
<UNIm95> tagezi: хз. Баги вроде в lightDM
<tagezi> ls печатает содиржимое монитора в стандартный вывод, каким местом она вообще в ldm относится ? :)))
<UNIm95> tagezi: Одно из решений проблемы замена lightdm на gdm
#ubuntu-ru 2016-04-16
<andrex> !restruct is <reply> Генеральная уборка в раздеое IRC ресурса. http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=276312.msg2178677#msg2178677
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, andrex
<tagezi> утра всем
<andrex> форум такой форум)
<andrex> обеда
<andrex> tagezi: а че кмыло не умеет 2хфакторную авторизацию?
<tagezi> умеет
<tagezi> она такаяже как и для всех мобильный приложений :))
<tagezi> создай парольку и этот паролик пихай вместо своего
<tagezi> ЛО вроде пока не понимает её, но я не пользую гд
<andrex> tagezi: кста в 16.4 я ваще чет ненашел клиента в дистре)
<andrex> всмысле ирц
<tagezi> странно
<andrex> может конечно во всяких прочих де оно там есть)
<andrex> нада посмотреть)
<tagezi> незнаю.. некогда сейчас щупать...
<tagezi> хотя можно поставить в виртуалку
<andrex> да я посмотрю
<andrex> скачать лики да запусить их делов то
<andrex> хмм или пнуть #ubuntu)
<tagezi> при :))
<andrex> поменял термопасту наконец) ппц там было все закаменело и выдовило между радиатором и процом нифига и грязиша такая маслянистая) теперь ижно холодок дует
<Sergey_IT> это из-за сибрских морозов, процом наверно грелся?
<andrex> неа)
<andrex> ща в нагрзуке 67
<andrex> а тогды 100 считай
<Anti-Pizza> пум
<Sergey_IT> упал?
<Anti-Pizza> :)
<tagezi> тыак
<tagezi> что тут у вас за беспредел беспределица?
<Sergey_IT> а ты чего не грузешь гранит? - Хрум не слышно
<tagezi> andrex: а зачем ботов ты хочешь побанить?
<tagezi> я грызу, кстати
<tagezi> просто иногда нужно мозг отвлечь.. а то эта разработка комплекса задачь, это какая-то хрень в исполнении моего научрука
<tagezi> почему в конце задачи должен быть документ, я хрен его понимаю
<tagezi> всю жизнь было сигнал или документ.. а тут на его.. и получается что я решаю одну задачу, а не комплекс
<tagezi> andrex: ты кем работаешь сейчас? бесполезником? :)
<Sergey_IT> сейчас везде последний - документ, а потом деньги...
<andrex> tagezi: в бстм работаю
<andrex> ботов не я хочу побанить
<andrex> да и ненужны они лишние тут
<andrex> o_o
<tagezi> а кто хочет?
<andrex> fhnec
<andrex> артус
<tagezi> интерено, ская он забанит?
<tagezi> и как он будет определять, кто бот а кто нет? :)
<andrex> ну по вхуизу
<andrex> кто молчит по сто лет)
<andrex> а че ская банить знцу отрубил и все
<andrex> tagezi: че это тебя стало волновать это вдруг? :D
<andrex> хех с помощю мои кривых ручищ напоролись на баг в форуме
<tagezi> ну, народ просто живой, но молчит, например artemz
<tagezi> он болтает там в какой-то болталке, а тут молчит.. иногда он просто висит
<tagezi> также как сейчас artus[afk]
<tagezi> и, мне просто не понятно как артус будет решать это?
<tagezi> оставить опов и серёгу, а остальные нафиг? ну, это не совсем правильно, тогда канал умрет окончательно
<tagezi> щас хоть какая-то жвижуха иногда
<andrex> ну это его заморочки)
<andrex> явно ботов я выпиливаю остаются тока наши и индусов
<tagezi> tomfarr_: тык
<tagezi> @voice tomfarr_
<andrex> будет тыкать также
<andrex> )
<tagezi> tomfarr_: чо ты там мне в приват пишешь?
<andrex> tagezi: !pm
<andrex> crjhvb tve
<andrex> скорми ему
<tomfarr_> Чо меня опять ни за что забонеле?
<tagezi> где?
<tomfarr_> Тута
<andrex> никто тебя не банил
<tagezi> ты же тут, значит незабанен
<tomfarr_> а чо я не могу ник свой взять?
<tagezi> это ни к нам
<tomfarr_>  tomfarr #ubuntu-ru :Cannot change nickname while banned on channel
<andrex> потому что не проидентин
<tomfarr_> ща секунду...
<tomfarr> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tomfarr, Fail!
<tagezi> ну вот.. а плакал :))
<tomfarr> короче у меня трабла с гнобунту 15.10. Не хочет цук, в сон уходить переоджически... Гасит экран(Тоесть заливает черным) и курсор посредине отсается, а экран не гаснет
<andrex> можно было тупо заидентится /ns identify nick pass)
<andrex> по этому вопросу яфз
<Sergey_IT> tomfarr, в инете - не засыпает + смотри в логах
<Sergey_IT> может минут 5-10 подождать - где-то таймаут пройдет
<andrex> странно
<andrex> умну хоть в нете хоть не в нете крышку закрыл и оно уснуло
<tomfarr> умну нет крышки
<andrex> а стационар так ваще лопатит сутками
<Sergey_IT> andrex:  откуда ты знаешь? Крышка же закрыта... он может через полчаса заснет
<andrex> неа
<andrex> кулеры жужат индикатор мегает видно же
<JohnDoe_71Rus> драйвера, наличие раздела swap
<andrex> ну раз переодически то свап наверное есть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> еще кажется что то было с policy kit
<andrex> и драва там ненужны никакие
<Sergey_IT> tomfarr, а случайне не после обновления это, еще до перезагрузки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а, если содержимое оперативы не помещается на разделе swap тоже не заснет
<tomfarr> Ни чо не обновлял
<andrex> у меня при компеляции засыпал
<andrex> нифига содержимое кудато поместилось)
<Sergey_IT> от компЕляции мой бы вообще вырубился )
<andrex> логи нада смотреть короче
<Sergey_IT> может по сети какая то активность
<andrex> пошел я доколупаю доки и спать нафиг
<JohnDoe_71Rus> заснуть при компеляции. Ну это ваще наглость
<tagezi> не, снтевая активность не будет влиять, если не указано обратное специально
<v_> Ky
<v_> Тишина ...
<Sergey_IT> тишина вышел
<deebosh> q
<v_> Проверяю weechat
<deebosh> гул
<deebosh> гуд*
<Sergey_IT> бэд
<deebosh> збс
<v_> Значит гут , это хорошо !
<tagezi> для проверки можно использовать команду робота
<tagezi> !тест
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> или
<tagezi> ping
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> v_: ^
<v_> ping
<ubuntuhelp> v_, Понг.
<v_> !тест
<v_> тест
<ubuntuhelp> v_, Ну понг, и что?
<v_> Порядок !
<v_> тест
<ubuntuhelp> v_, Failed!
<tagezi> v_: ну, флудить то не нужно
<v_> tagezi; Извеняюсь , чисто для проверки .
<v_> exit
#ubuntu-ru 2016-04-17
<sylj> ping
<ubuntuhelp> sylj, Ну понг, и что?
<sylj> Test
<andrex> 2 полоски
<sylj> ping
<ubuntuhelp> sylj, Failed!
<thunderamur> andrex, зацени http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<andrex> thunderamur: а ну норм)
<sylj_> thunderamur: Отлично
<andrex> show nickname list in channel нехватает
<tagezi> утра всем
<anderx> сам такой
<tagezi> UNIm95: у тебя бакалавриат?
<UNIm95> tagezi: Да. А что?
<tagezi> UNIm95: да, просто хотел сравнить нагрузку.. кто я буду по тем меркам
<tagezi> и на кого мне в магистратуру идти, если меня жена утрясёт
<andrex> у нас в рашке смысла нет в этом всем... даже вышка от среднего малочем отличается буш получать на 500 р больше)
<andrex> если вобще повезет и работу найдеш)
<tagezi> ну, я буду продолжать не в россии.. хватит с меня преподов, которые нихрена не знают и обсерают европейское образованее
<andrex> а так кругом одни юристы блин) че там проще учится чтоли чем на техническом какомнить)
<thunderamur> Ну да, преподы нихрены не знают, да и ты не огонь, русский язык плохо в школе учил.
<andrex> а русский язык даже преподы плохо знают не то что, мы с мертники)
<thunderamur> печаль
<tagezi> русский язык у меня кстати не от знания, но сидеть это объяснять каждому, кто слишком умным себя мнит, както надоело
<andrex> он ушол
<tagezi> у меня и в английском таже самая проблема
<tagezi> на этой сессии, три прелмета, все с корпоративными системами связаны... из троих преподов, один вообще просто забил, второй плавает в теме ваще жесть
<tagezi> третий очень классный, реально соображает, стремиться постоянно что-то новое узнать, работает с нами.. но он уже такой старенький
<tagezi> он просто не успевает дать всего что нужно ((
<andrex> tagezi: это у вас там или у нас) тыж вроде не в рашке был
<tagezi> в питере, в спбгэу
<tagezi> andrex: как-то ты странно отваливаешься
<andrex> да норм я отваливаюсь)
<tagezi> угу отвалился, но остался
<andrex> я бог ирц
<andrex> знаю  когда буду отваливатся
<deebosh> всем привет , подскажите плиз как правильно в убунту удалять деманы из автозагрузки
<deebosh> update-rc.d -f demon_name remove не удаляет
<tagezi> а какие есть не правильные методы?
<andrex> update-rc.d -f <имя_скрипта> remove
<deebosh> не пашет
<deebosh> после перерузки всё стартует
<andrex> а insserv?
<deebosh> это не пробовал
<andrex> у тебя там какая бунта стоит?
<deebosh> 15.10
<deebosh> с xfce
<andrex> системда значит
<deebosh> йопта
<tagezi> а как в системде он пущается/отключается?
<deebosh> systemctl
<mahinist> enable
<tagezi> нада будет поквырять его, какнить
<deebosh> и вправду systemd
<mahinist> Ну дык вырубить соответствующий юнит sudo systemctl disable бла.бла , или не ?
<andrex> да
<andrex> или remove ваще удалить нафиг его оттуда
<andrex> наяинаю путаться уже в этом винегрете
<deebosh> ваще
<deebosh> gnome3 вроде systemd тянет , ставил тыкал его
<deebosh> вернул upstart
<tagezi> UNIm95: кинь в меня вашу программу, когда будет время, плиз
<webtim> ghbdtn dctv
<webtim> привет всем
<andrex> ну привет
<webtim> help нужна помощь
<andrex> что сломал?
<webtim> вопрос в студию как обновить 10,10 до актуальной версии?
<webtim> пока не сломал...
<andrex> нифига себе
<webtim> бук с горел... пришлось за комп садиться он половину софта не хочет ставить и обновляться не хочет...
<webtim> ну быват...
<webtim> сносить и заново ставить тож не вариант(((
<andrex> ну делаеш бекап а потом заменяеш в сорс листе название дистра и dist-upgare и молись
<webtim> ммм не получиться.... слетит все и а бек опять на 10,10 откатит проходил((((
<webtim> перерыл все ничего не нашел...
<andrex> потому что насколько я помню 10.10 даже нормально редко обновлялось на 11.4
<webtim> тут думал спросить помощи
<webtim> ну на буке все норм было 10,04-11,04 путь норм прошел... и дальше до 13,04
<andrex> нада попробовать)
<webtim> системник как файловый архив был.. ну работал иногда на нем...
<webtim> но он не обновляет...((((
<andrex> webtim: на форуме спрашивал?
<webtim> угу
<andrex> дай ссылку
<webtim> спрашивал... ответа нет пока
<andrex> я щас поколупаю и отпишу че да как там
<webtim> ок спс друг!!!
<andrex> пока рано спасибкать но ссылку жду
<andrex> webtim: а при попытке обновления на что то ругается вобще? скинь лог этого всего paste.ubuntu.com
<webtim> :/home/timur# do-release-upgrade -c Checking for a new ubuntu release No new release found
<Sergey_IT> webtim: тебе же на форуме ответили, другого варианта не будет
<Sergey_IT> бекар, ставишь 14.04 с сохранением хоума
<Sergey_IT> бэкап..
<Sergey_IT> можно и 16.04
<webtim> сучас попробую
<webtim> тьфу сейчас
<andrex> дак дорелеазе тут не помодет
<andrex> ну фз я щас до 12.4 обновляю вроде идет)
<andrex> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/16/0417/h_1460893651_8039252_3921fb3550.png посмотрю что выйдет
<andrex> ага так уже невыйдет)
<andrex> да всетаки ток переставлять с бекапом конфигов и хомяка и то конфиги еще править придется
<andrex> хотяя если зависимости удовлтворить то на 12.4 может и обновит
<UNIm95> tagezi: http://fmi.uni-muenster.de/system/files/ErstiInfo15_0.pdf
<UNIm95> tagezi: страница 38
<tagezi> UNIm95: спасибо
<nuno_nunes> test
<ubuntuhelp> nuno_nunes, Понг.
<andrex> чето странное какоето седня все
<linxon> andrex: что такое
<linxon> небо пасмурное?
<andrex> не
<andrex> воздух прозрачный
<linxon> у нас вчера, сегодня была гроза
<andrex> а у нас снег
<linxon> сегодня утром меня разбудила цук
<linxon> andrex: timursergeevich - неможет написать сюда
<linxon> timursergeevich |  #ubuntu-ru :Cannot send to channel
<linxon> andrex: снег (
<linxon> andrex: надоел наверное
<linxon> этот снег
<andrex> @voice timursergeevich
<andrex> timursergeevich: глалголь
<linxon> я вот на днях на велике покатался
<timursergeevich> Спасибо. А что было?
<linxon> до сих пор ноги ломят (
<andrex> !faq timursergeevich
<andrex> !faq | timursergeevich
<ubuntuhelp> timursergeevich: Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<timursergeevich> прочитал. спасибо
<aleksei`> ночи
<tomfarr> это ты?
<aleksei`> уж0с
<tomfarr> да да
<aleksei`> хоть и сыпется лтска 16, всё равно круто ланчер внизу смотриться
<tomfarr> какой еще лачнер?
<tomfarr> СКРИНОВ!!!
<aleksei`> http://www.picshare.ru/view/7293838/
<tomfarr> винда семерка
<tomfarr> юнити г
<tomfarr> даже УГ
<aleksei`> о_0
<tomfarr> у меня ГНОБУНТУ
<tomfarr> 15.10
<aleksei`> и?
<tomfarr> юнити не юзабельное
<aleksei`> не юзай
<tomfarr> не юзаю
<Sergey_IT> и чего раскричались?
<tomfarr> 00:00
<aleksei`> Серёга как по часам бдит прям ))
<tomfarr> какой еще серега?
<Sergey_IT> это у него глюки
<Sergey_IT> юнити насмотрелся )
<tomfarr> http://imgur.com/e4NOhZo чому не ставицо?
<Sergey_IT> места нет, пишет же
<UNIm95> tomfarr: 7 мб свободно
<UNIm95> а надо больше
<Sergey_IT> а, понял , перевожу - there isn't enough memory
<tomfarr> только что созданый диск пустой
<UNIm95> Видимо нет.
<tomfarr> ну не рассказывай мне а? Я только что его создал
<tomfarr> Вот пруф http://imgur.com/sU88FTj
<tomfarr> диск пуст
<UNIm95> tomfarr: а может диск не тот?
<tomfarr> да щас диск поменял на VHD ставицо. но при установке функция авто не сработала с той же ошибкой. Вручную разбил
<tomfarr> диск не тортЪ
<tomfarr> говори правильно
#ubuntu-ru 2017-04-10
<anderx> .
<aleksei`> утра всем
<SergeyIT> утр
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://www.opennet.ru/opennews/pics_base/0_1491805502.png
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://www.opennet.ru/opennews/pics_base/0_1491805521.png
<artus> этошто?
<artus> утра чюлавеки
<anderx> 65R2Wмимишный какойто браузер тупит)
<artus> эм, с каком месте он мимимишный? у него табы с полем ввода адреса 1\7 часть занимают, это же упоротость
<anderx> ну этот как его картинка как бы намикает на вкладке mi или че там
<aleksei`> пЫчаль, мира не видать походу ... (
<aleksei`> да и гном в конец упорят
<anderx> вайланд юзай че
<anderx> он в полне уже робит)
<aleksei`> да сырой
<anderx> я плазму подымал)
<anderx> дак мир тоже был не вареным
<aleksei`> были надежды увидеть его допиленным
 * aleksei` пошёл за старыми, добрыми кедами
<anderx> дак есть исходники кому надо тот допилит)
<anderx> приемущества поен сорса же)
<anderx> правда есть и обратное
<aleksei`> заморачиваться не стоит я считаю )
<anderx> могут и не пилить нифига)
<anderx> ну и все тогда не плач
<aleksei`> а вот за гном страшно
<SergeyIT> так не ходи
<anderx> че за него бояться то его красношапка тушует
<anderx> захотят ваще испоганят)
<aleksei`> ну дык и канониклы упорят по своему
<anderx> ну дык ненаравится не еш
<aleksei`> ну дык чё при понедельнике все суровые такие? )
<anderx> вроде в бунтугноме не испоганили)
<anderx> че щас то поменяется?
<aleksei`> это так ... догадки
<aleksei`> я прост с прошлого века, только сегодня новость прочитал (эмоции блин...)
<SergeyIT> это  уже давно как баян )
<anderx> а всеравно всюду всплывает)
<anderx> даже на ютубищах
<littlejon7> Всем Hi.  Подскажите плз адрес багзиллы для ubunty.
<anderx> !bugs
<ubuntuhelp> Если Вы обнаружили ошибку в Ubuntu или любого из её производных, пожалуйста, отправьте сообщение об ошибке по адресу: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu см. Как сообщать об ошибках: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs_ru
<littlejon7> Подскажите кто знает, после последнего обновления grub . Есть такое grub-menu остальные ОС находит (а у меня их много), но в grug.cfg писать отказывается. Это баг или фича?
<anderx> фз
<anderx> grub-mkcfg -o config
<anderx> если также то странна)
<artus> уфф, вечер
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ты уверен?
<artus> угуу, прям я даже с компасом сверился
<JohnDoe_71Rus> блин, как же не хватает в трее кнопочки для отмонтирования флешек. в окошках уже привык
<artus> слабак, у меня есть такое :D
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<artus> ночи сереж :)
<Sergey_IT> artus: у тебя на все одна большая кнопочка?
<artus> Sergey_IT, ммм, у меня много больших кнопашек :D
<Sergey_IT> много плохо... это подписывать надо все, а то не упомнишь
<artus> зачем? главное в быстро беспорядочно по ним жамкать :D
<Sergey_IT> это ты кинов насмотрелся про хакеров... хотя это ты наверно консультировал киношников ;)
<artus> низнаю, всигда так делаю и все работает :D
#ubuntu-ru 2017-04-11
<swine> парни, в чём может быть проблема?  http://trueimages.ru/img/68/46/3685ce85.jpg
<JohnDoe_71Rus> винтик посыпался?
<swine> это который друг шпунтика?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это который die hard
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если винт старый, для профилактики советую откруить плату и протереть контакты разъема контроллера. нужна будет отвертка звездочка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://1-s.by/images/articles/images/%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BD%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BA%D1%82%D1%8B%20HDD/2013-02-12%2015.24.52_.jpg
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот такая бяка бывает
<swine> ужс
<aleksei`> утра всем
<swine> утра
<JohnDoe_71Rus> swine: Пятачок, ты что ль?
<swine> не. я просто свин
<|cub|> морген
<artus> длодлодло
<SergeyIT> утра
<artus> его самого
<anderx> вечера на
<SergeyIT> вечно ты спешишь
<artus> Dreyk, что сломал? :)
<artus> tagezi, тагезяяяя, тут сирожа тебя хотел клюшкой пинать. я все виделллллл :D
<anderx> пральна
<anderx> яб тоже попинал
<anderx> тока клюжки нет
<tagezi> как что, так меня клюшкой ))
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ^
<tagezi> варчук :)
<anderx> прям фамилия завхоза
<anderx> Варчук
<SergeyIT> у меня и клюшки то нет.... лыжей/палкой могу )
<artus> во, он уже и от улик избавился, какой продуманый немолодой человек :D
<SergeyIT> про клюшку - это ты говорил )
<SergeyIT> и шайбу - для собаки
<artus> воо, пошел поклепы на людей возводить :D
<artus> еще и собаку выдумал. фу таким быть :D
<anderx> да это ваще клюжка собаки была
<anderx> а бил по маковке кот месте с мышом
<SergeyIT> >>> 2017-04-09 23:27:55  <artus> а ты в него клюшкой потыкай :D
<SergeyIT> >>>2017-04-10 00:46:47  <artus> собаку шайбу, тагезе клюшку :D
<anderx> собаку клюшкой это круто)
<SergeyIT> ты чего тагези собакой называешь? :(
<artus> SergeyIT, вот, еще и логи не поленился поправить чтоб выйти сухим из воды :D
<SergeyIT> так я и юнити закрыл, космонавту звякнул и сказал все, что думаю ;)
<anderx> ну тут ты молодец)
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<artus> о, опять двойник который не помнит что было утром :D
<Sergey_IT> завидуешь? ;)
<SergeyIT> ночи
<artus> о, злой брат близнец сережи вернулси :D
<SergeyIT> с Днем космонавтики, кстати )
<artus> слава бубунте и шаттлворт пророк ее :D
<SergeyIT> я про нормальных космонавтов, а этот грузом летал
<SergeyIT> у меня, кстати, автограф Гагарина есть... подарили
<artus> я себе нарисую сам если нужно будет :D
<SergeyIT> так у меня настоящий - его рукой подписано
<artus> ну у меня тоже настоящий, его рукой, ниадна графология не засомниваетцо :D делов то скотчем примотать к чпушному станку перьевую ручку :D
<SergeyIT> почему перьевую? У меня красной шариковой...
<artus> потому что аутентичнеее :D мой афтограф будет круче твоего :D
#ubuntu-ru 2017-04-12
<aleksei`> утра всем
<SergeyIT> утра космического... со снегом
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с градом
<anderx> вечера страшного
<|cub|> приветы
<aleksei`> град это ДА
<aleksei`> вчера попал
<artus> зщзщзщ
<artus> узнал про AppImage , однако ...
<anderx> это типо установка приложения в писочнице)
<anderx> всмысле не так как обычно)
<anderx> или даже как в бутылке) аля плей н линух
<artus> не, это типа портабельное приложение которое тягаешь без привязок к дистру
<anderx> да похоже как в солус сделали все сторониие проги в бутылке ставятся
<SergeyIT> кого-то к бутылке тянет?
<anderx> меня
<anderx> нажраться как свинюк
<OnkelTem> Привет
<OnkelTem> Надо зайти на сервак на FreeBSD и скопировать  оттуда файлы, так вот некоторые из них имеют кириллицу в имени
<OnkelTem> не напомните, что нужно сделать, чтобы они отобразились, а то сейчас ??????
<artus> снести фрю и накатить убунту :D
<artus> ну или прикрути кодировку человеческую, а не cp866
<artus> там вроде если правильно помню по дефолту такая воткнута
<artus> deezer оказываетцо крутая медиотека
<rapidsp> а как файрфоксу притвориться IE?
<SergeyIT> пол сменить
<artus> аддончик воткнуть какой нить. а в чем смысл сакральный?
<rapidsp> в том что сервер только ИЕ требует
<rapidsp> а аддончиков чет не нашел
<rapidsp> и ИЕ установить не могу :)
<artus> вайн не?
<artus> и что за говновервер такой? :D
<rapidsp> вайн чет пока не
<rapidsp> вайнтрикс даже не хочет
<rapidsp> блин, раньше этот ИЕ вечно с вайном втыкался, а когда надо фиг :)
<artus> rapidsp, https://developer.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoft-edge/tools/vms/ на
<rapidsp> ну это виртуалку предлагает ставить.
<rapidsp> так я и сам умею :)
<artus> ну как бе да. а в чем проблема? ты дольше рассуждаешь :D
<artus> стянуть готовый образ и не парить мозг или страдать фигней день - мммм, что же выбрать :D
<SergeyIT> может это http://softlakecity.ru/browsers/firefox/kak-izmenit-user-agent-v-mozilla-firefox
<rapidsp> SergeyIT, почти прокатило :)
<rapidsp> интерфейс есть, а вот функционал не але. видимо таки какие то виндовые штучки ему надо. да и фиг с ним :)
<SergeyIT> так поищи на просторах гуглем, может кто и решил как
<rapidsp> че искать это наш продукт :)
<SergeyIT> https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/firefox/addon/user-agent-switcher-firefox/ - этот?
<rapidsp> да, видел
<artus> rapidsp, тоесть ваш продукт настолько уныл что его фиг посмотришь? :D
<artus> и да, с момента твоего вопроса ты уже 3 раза мог поднять виртуалку :D
<SergeyIT> вечер
<artus> он самый)
<SergeyIT> что нового?
<artus> все спят, но это не ново
<SergeyIT> что-то и новичков давно не было - все в соц. сетях (
<artus> толку от которых никакого судя по тупости вопросов на форуме :D
<SergeyIT> да... с вопросами ты прав
<SergeyIT> катастрофа... скучно (
<artus> угу, хоть бы пофлудить кто залетел :(
<artus> но по умному а не на уровне 2х слов
<SergeyIT> ага
<SergeyIT> скоро все в соц сети уйдут
<SergeyIT> вчера сын решал проблемы с ростелекомом в ВК )
<artus> да уже ушли. остался пяток гиков. но пофиг, естественный отбор :D
<SergeyIT> там спецы ему все сделали, что надо было
<artus> ну хз, наш пров закрыл свою страничку на вк, ибо там ему пинать начали на его огрехи :D
<artus> видать устал банить :D
<SergeyIT> а здесь все вежливо и приятно было сделано - сын удивился
<SergeyIT> только вот вопрос - кто тогда софтом в ростелекоме заведует - таких увольнять надо, вместе с командой
<artus> нуу скоро и в вк будет такой же треш :D обычно адекватная и вежливая поддержка это не на долго :)
<SergeyIT> не знаю,  в соц сетях не бываю
<SergeyIT> о, бот пришел
<artus> а чего бот то?
<SergeyIT> фильм знаешь - Его звали Роберт ?
<artus> неее, он жеж стааарыйй :)
<SergeyIT> ага, но про андроида )
<artus> но я уже понял )
<SergeyIT> когда то и фантастика добрая была
<Dreyk> хотите сказать, что раньше здесь было больше народу?
<Dreyk> на оф. канале убунты сейчас 1800 человек)) а разговоров меньше, чем тут xD
#ubuntu-ru 2017-04-13
<aleksei`> утра всем
<SergeyIT> утра снежного
<rapidsp> туманного
<SergeyIT> ты ёжик?
<artus> неопределенного вам :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Компания Canonical официально представила релиз дистрибутива Ubuntu 17.04 "Zesty Zapus".
<JohnDoe_71Rus> все, алфавит закончен
<SergeyIT> давно пора кончать названия придумывать - цифр хватает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91%D0%9E%D0%A7_%D1%80%D0%92%D0%A4_260602
<rapidsp> пароли теперь будут нестойкие
<shestipal> добрый вечер
<artus> добрый
<SergeyIT> вечера
<SergeyIT> в этот раз зима была в ноябре и апреле
<artus> и еще будет в июне и августе :D
<SergeyIT> так это уже будет зеленая зима, а я про белую )
<SergeyIT> как говорил знакомый венесуэлец
#ubuntu-ru 2017-04-14
<|cub|> морген
<SergeyIT> ку
<anderx> re
<SergeyIT> tagezi: а чего это у вас снега нет?
<artus> дня человеки
<tagezi> SergeyIT: нет
<tagezi> лёд на озере стоит, а снега вообще нет уже, даже в лесу
<SergeyIT> а у нас где-то 20см выпало - все белое )
<tagezi> ну, у нас в среду был снегопад, но к обеду всё растаило
<SergeyIT> так у нас вчера часов 12-ть сыпало
<|cub|> а вы вообще в каких краях обитаете?)
<Leagnus> привет! йа на Украине
<|cub|> если бы был из Украины, знал бы что говорят не "на" а "в".
<tagezi> по русски коворят на
<tagezi> потому что на краю
<tagezi> блин, чему вас в школе учат?
<|cub|> эмс, а край в смысле "край родной"?
<tagezi> всмысле край страны
<tagezi> граница
<|cub|> Но мы же про страну, а не границу? С Россией граничит не только Украина. Почему тогда не говорят "на Финляндии" "на Латвии" и тд?
<tagezi> тебе просто потролить хочется?
<|cub|> Нет, я серьезно спрашиваю
<tagezi> исторически так сложилось. в русском языке это исключение
<Leagnus> Бред, "В" - это англояцизм,
<Leagnus> В советские времена всё время говорили "НА Украине", а тут начали Вэкать
<Leagnus> А мне начхать на моду: как говорил НА, так и до смерти буду говорить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/ubuntu-17-10-acrobatic-aardvark
<anderx> хахаха
<anderx> в это какраз укроязыцм
<anderx> на русско украинском говорят в на русском на
<artus> а че, на расее не так как везде?
<anderx> ну и какбы давно это уже так
<anderx> типо окраина
<anderx> на окраине)
<tagezi> anderx: ты только о казаках им не расказывай, а то они там вообще опечаляться :))
<anderx> да я ваще малчу на
<anderx> )
<artus> мда, как все запущено
<SergeyIT> когда кончится этот цирк с названиями убунт..
<tagezi> да никогда.. он опять с а начал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это слухи
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как говорят, ни один предполагаемый вариант гуляющий в сети не попал в точку
<Leagnus> народ, каждая версия имеет ник, как и каждая модель тачки, смиритесь, или сами разрабатывайте
<SergeyIT> не каждая
<Admin1488> Lol
<Admin1488> Нашел галочку е очевидную теперь он мне не прописывает свои маршруты
<Admin1488> https://s.mail.ru/B9E8/YtNrwBSxA
<Admin1488> вот она
<Leagnus> Admin1488: 1-ая, не-чекнутая или 2-ая?
<Leagnus> как отобразить список исключительно демонов?
<Leagnus> ага, systemd-manager
<SergeyIT> вечера
<artus> че, страдаете?
<SergeyIT> хто?
<SergeyIT> вот кто на нас наслал такое? http://meteoinfo.by/radar/RUSP/radar-map.gif
<SergeyIT> вчера также было (
<artus> а, бывает
#ubuntu-ru 2017-04-15
<shestipal> q
<SergeyIT> вечера
#ubuntu-ru 2017-04-16
<SergeyIT> утра
<tagezi> раннего
<SergeyIT> а у нас снег лежит (
<SergeyIT> вечера
<eikoninaru> привет, сообщество!
<eikoninaru> как тут?
<eikoninaru> очередной финт ушами от марка как пережили?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> фшоке
<eikoninaru> марк умеет порадовать комьюнити)
<eikoninaru> гном сейчпс, как юнити тогда))
<SergeyIT> юнити - для юных, а сообщество быстро взрослеет (
<eikoninaru> юнити должна была унифицировать моб. и десктопный интерфейс, по идее
<eikoninaru> что-то пошло не так :-/
<SergeyIT> а оно надо - это типа грузовик и легковушка с одинаковым управлением/механикой
#ubuntu-ru 2018-04-09
<aleksei`> утра
#ubuntu-ru 2018-04-10
<aleksei`> утра
<tagezi> утра
#ubuntu-ru 2018-04-11
<aleksei`> утра всем
<tagezi_> утра
<SergeyIT> раннего
#ubuntu-ru 2018-04-12
<ChernovStas> Всем привет!
<ChernovStas> Привет
<aleksei`> утра
<ChernovStas> Всем привет
<Dreyk> Здравствуйте. Такая проблема: подключал в своё время на ubuntu xenial репозиторий ubuntu bionic, чтобы установить некоторые пакеты более новые с зависимостями. Затем репозиторий bionic был отключен. Теперь есть необходимость вернуть всё в прежний
<Dreyk> вид. Есть способ как определить какие пакеты были установлены из репозитория bionic?
<Dreyk> synaptic не предлагать, потому что это сервер без иксов
<golovin> Привет всем. скажите пожалуйста стоит ли пользоваться theHatvester на Ubuntu? Не открываешь ли ты этим дверь в свой комп хакерам?
<SergeyIT> попробуй, и нам расскажешь
<None> Добрый вечер
<None> У меня проблема, у меня Ubuntu 17.10  и после обновления полетел драйвер для порта HDMI, как можно это решить?
<SergeyIT> ранней ночи
<tagezi> да что-то она как-то вообще рано началась
#ubuntu-ru 2018-04-13
<aleksei`> утра
<nk_> hallo
<diskin> hey
<diskin> oops :)
<SergeyIT> где?
<diskin> что где?
<SergeyIT> а что oops?
<diskin> это же "опачки" на английском )
<SergeyIT> "разговор двух умных людей..."
<diskin> я написал hey а он уже свалил.
<SergeyIT> на аглицком тут низяяя
<SergeyIT> "а если один из них дурак?"
<SergeyIT> "то второй не получает стипендии" - вспомнилось
<Neo4> Привет, какую контрол панель выбрать для VPS?
<SergeyIT> телеграмму все послали?
<andrey0su> хей
#ubuntu-ru 2018-04-14
<andrey0su_> s
<andrey0su> Хехей
<ChernovStas> Всем привет
<ChernovStas> Как у вас дела
<ChernovStas> ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> конноникал пока не родила
<badmonstr> ghbdrn
<badmonstr> привет
#ubuntu-ru 2019-04-09
<groudon_> что это unix soket file?
<diskin> тип файла такой. в который можно писать и читать. в юниксе все называется файлами
<JohnDoe_71Rus> файл? не блочное устройство
<diskin> Доменные соединения Unix являются по сути байтовыми потоками, сильно напоминая сетевые соединения, но при этом все данные остаются внутри одного компьютера (то есть, обмен данными происходит локально). UDS используют файловую систему как адресное прост
<diskin> ранство имен, то есть они представляются процессами как иноды в файловой системе.
<diskin> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D0%BE%D0%BA%D0%B5%D1%82_%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B0_Unix
<groudon_> спосибо
#ubuntu-ru 2019-04-11
<rapidsp> как узнать на какой адрес отправляется почта локальному руту?
<rapidsp> вопрос снят :)
#ubuntu-ru 2019-04-12
<kevin_flynn> abc
<baronos> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<SergeyIT> baronos: привет, давненько не было
<baronos> Привет, как то руки не доходили до сюда :)
<SergeyIT> да здесь вообще тишина
<kevin_flynn> почти
<SergeyIT> ПОЛНАЯ! ;)
<baronos> А у нас тут кто ни будь разработкой сайтов и их поддержкой занимается?
<kevin_flynn> начинающий и то на jekyll сейчас доделываю свой первый
<SergeyIT> ну я, есть маленький интранет сайт с 2002 года, был вин, стал никс
<SergeyIT> baronos: тут ленивые остались :(. Вот и логи даже на новый сервер не перенесли
<baronos> хех)
<rapidsp> второй проект на php рисую :)
<kevin_flynn> SergeyIT: а какие требования?
<SergeyIT> рабочим становится только третий проект
<SergeyIT> к чему требования?
<rapidsp> SergeyIT: возможно :)
<baronos> У нас карьер известняковый по производству и реализации щебня, вот по этой тематике хотим сайт сделать :)
<SergeyIT> хотя... у меня 1-ая и вторая проги на Дельфи до сих пор работают (с 1995г)
<kevin_flynn> ого)
<rapidsp> ну в 90х я на клиппере даже одну прогу продавал :)
<SergeyIT> так я тоже не для себя делал )
<rapidsp> )
<SergeyIT> baronos, а какие проблемы? Главное больше фото красивых )
<rapidsp> и апи к платежному сайту :)
<SergeyIT> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-s9MSLuRX00
<kevin_flynn> лепота
<andrex> baronos, епсильшмопсиль)
<andrex> тут тишина потому ычто ирц это сложно)
<kevin_flynn> ужасно сложно
<andrex> в теле несклько тысяч хомяков зато
<andrex> в телеге*
<kevin_flynn> котов
<andrex> и это пугает)
<kevin_flynn> так и живём)
<baronos> andrex: и тебе привет :)
<kevin_flynn> sh
<kevin_flynn> hm
<kevin_flynn> Nash
<Khaspolat> 1
<kevin_flynn> PING
<Khaspolat> PONG
<kevin_flynn> 0
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Sergey_IT> ping
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Failed!
<Sergey_IT> (
<Sergey_IT> скучно (
#ubuntu-ru 2019-04-13
<Sergey_IT> ку... с нового компа
#ubuntu-ru 2019-04-14
<dima_> всем привет
<dima_> нужна помощь
<dima_> есть живые
#ubuntu-ru 2020-04-07
<rapidsp> re
<diskin> what's up )
<Sergey_IT> test
<Sergey_IT> ubuntudde - https://ubuntudde.com/
<andrex> виделось уже
<andrex> самая лучшая убунта это минт на дебиане)
<andrex> Sergey_IT, чочочо как там у вас?
<Sergey_IT> нормально... сидим дома
<andrex> а мы полу работаем, по вызову))
<andrex> справку выдали мол на потыкай в полицаев
<Sergey_IT> так старичкам запретили
<andrex> ааа нуда, тыж этот тот
<Sergey_IT> да и есть чем заняться дома
<andrex> нуу я тоже понарыл вякой фигни, сижу говнокодю)
<Sergey_IT> привожу проги к актуальным инсрументам
<andrex> а так ниче не поменялось) даже лучше стало, на работу ходить не надо модно сказать
<Sergey_IT> мне тоже не надо... пока другие не наработают то, что исследовать надо
#ubuntu-ru 2020-04-11
<NoOova> Дарова парни
<SKonst> приветики
<andrex> о приветы с того света
<andrex> я думал вы тот передохли все уже
<Sergey_IT> не дождешься!
<andrex> жаль
<Sergey_IT> жаль, что не дождешься? Или что?
<andrex> да
<Sergey_IT> скорее канал пропадет
<NoOova> У меня забрали рабочий мак, и теперь я на бубунте!
<NoOova> А тут всякие новинки типа Snap. Интересно!
<SKonst> NoOova, за что забрали? плохо себя вёл?
<NoOova> Работу поменял, а на новой не дали
<SKonst> жадины
<NoOova> Дали какой-то dell с 4к экраном и сенсором, который убунта не тянет!
<NoOova> говядины! Теперь сижу с 1600x900 чтобы не лагало ничего
<andrex> надо было сказать сломал, потерял
<diskin> 4k экран и слабая видеокарта или проц?
<andrex> скорее проц
<andrex> обычно разрешение его напрягает
<andrex> чтобы казать его хватит даже встройки от ынтела
<NoOova> Видюха мощная, Quadro.
<NoOova> Проц кажется тоже нормальный
<NoOova> Но я не уверен что видюха завелась, хотя драйверы ставил
<NoOova> Открываешь Outlook Web и даже курсор начинает подтормаживать
<Sergey_IT> так проверь драйвер видюхи
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Outlook Web на электроне?
<andrex> у мс все на электроне
<andrex> а электрон знатное говнище
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати не только электрон. современный web способен очень хорошо кушать процессор
<JohnDoe_71Rus> этот сайт https://time100.ru жарит оба ядра процессора непонятно зачем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а этот нет https://time.is/
<andrex> во втором если столькоже часов захерачить, думаю тоже будет жарить
<andrex> а так да, веб последнее время это ппц
<andrex> зато красиво)
<Sergey_IT> этот https://www.rbc.ru/ сразу 200Мб съедает еще
<Sergey_IT> это вебписатели и рекламщики стараются - бизнес ничего личного
<JohnDoe_71Rus> рбс эфир видео в страницу пихает
#ubuntu-ru 2020-04-12
<Rozha> Privet
<Rozha> kto - to mozhet pomoch
<diskin> привет
<Sergey_IT> !ask
<Gryllida> hi
<NoOova> Outlook Web не на электроне, он просто в браузере открывается (хотя я открывал в хроме, так что почти).
<Halcyforn> hello what layout use russians i need add this to system
<Halcyforn> извините за глупый вопрос, может быть, кто-то знает, какой макет используют русские
<andrex> для локализации?
<andrex> ищите пакеты с *-ru* или *-l10n-ru* но часто локализация уже присутсвует nls но работать не будет без LANG=ru_RU
<Halcyforn> расположение не о раскладке клавиатуры, у меня здесь 8 версий, моему другу нужна русская раскладка
<Halcyforn> google translate sorry
<diskin> LOL
<diskin> andrex, может разрешим ему на англ спрашивать? )
<andrex> пусть спрашивает, он первый начал))
<diskin> хаха ок
<Halcyforn> i need russian keyboard layout on instalation i have 8 versions and i dont have idea what should i use on windows is easier.
<diskin> on windows?
<Halcyforn> on linux
<diskin> can you show a screenshot of what you have? 8 variants of Russian layout?
<Halcyforn> sec i uplod it somewhere
<andrex> наверное нужен gnome tweaks
<diskin> я пока не понял проблему
<andrex> а вобще все делается через консоль, проблемы не вижу
<andrex> ему нужно расскладку добавить)
<andrex> русскую
<diskin> а зачем нужен tweak для добавления?
<diskin> и где там 8 вариантов
<diskin> если это про всякие дворак, йцукенг и прочее, то там может быть 8
<diskin> яверти или как там оно
<Halcyforn> https://ibb.co/jzqwVsF
<Halcyforn>   https://ibb.co/bKQ3VXD
<Halcyforn>   https://ibb.co/dgC07Kv
<diskin> а чтобы просто добавить язык достаточно его добавить и все, там нет проблем
<diskin> во )
<diskin> use the top-most with the label Russian )
<Halcyforn> russian dos ?
<diskin> no, just "Russian", without any additions
<Halcyforn> i dont have
<diskin> I see, the last screenshot.. Is it KDE?
<Halcyforn> lxde
<Halcyforn> mx linux but i always think there is only one or 2 keyboard layouts ....
<diskin> Halcyforn, I'm not sure how it works in mx linux, but you can try "russian dos" indeed.
<diskin> and then check how the letters on keyboard match what you type on the screen
<diskin> Halcyforn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6Z4vHnmRRB/ - this is my /etc/default/keyboard, should work for you too
<Sergey_IT> diskin_: а переключалки нет?
<Sergey_IT> XKBOPTIONS="grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
<diskin_> Sergey_IT, а вот ее я через tweaks настраивал ). у меня там CAPS делает toggle
<diskin> то есть наверно где-то оно записано в недрах gnome (
<Sergey_IT> так grp:caps_toggle разве не работает
<diskin> работает наверно, мне было лень искать как сделать и я поставил tweaks, там еще right alt while pressed у меня включено
<andrex> https://termbin.com/a8h9
<andrex> умвр)
<andrex> в гномах просто поломали все, и это коснулось всего что на основе гнома
<Sergey_IT> гном превратился в https://posmotre.li/%D0%9F%D0%BB%D0%BE%D1%85%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D0%B3%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%BC%D1%8B
